# NFL: Divisonal: GB/ARI, SEA/CAR, KC/NE, PIT/DEN



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Remember that time Pete Carroll threw the ball on the 1 yard line in that one Super Bowl and somehow the Patriots were seen as this amazing team even though they 99.99% should've lost that game?


:brady2


New thread because it's DRAFT TIME:mark:


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*

inb4 Pats fans get upset.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*

_*SEVENBURG*_


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*

I read Gurley is going top 10. FUCK THAT.

Wonder what it'd cost to move up there. Why did Dallas have to be so good last season?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*

Let's not forget that the Seahawks wouldn't have been anywhere near the goal line if Kearse didn't have one of the luckiest catches ever :fuckedup

Anyway, Pats prob going CB in the 1st and DT in the 2nd


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*

Greg Hardy suspended for 10 games.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*

What about Chargers and Raiders approving a new stadium TOGETHER!

Two rivals sharing a stadium!? SMH

On the topic........Marcus is going to Chicago!


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*

@Mercy @Pratchett

Both of you were right. It has happened :marvin

Bengals sign Marvin Lewis to 1-year contract extension.



> Marvin Lewis is getting the Tom Coughlin treatment in Cincinnati and won't enter this season as a lame duck. The Bengals head coach, whose contract was set to expire at the end of the season, now has a deal guaranteed through 2016, the team announced Wednesday. What initially looked like a make-or-break year for Lewis and his 12-season tenure now feels like an advanced warning that his 0-6 playoff record needs to change, but that he'll have some time to change it. This might also be an advanced warning for Andy Dalton, too. There's no doubt that Lewis was a breath of fresh air for the Bengals' franchise upon his hiring in 2003. He broke a string of six consecutive losing seasons and, in his third year, made the playoffs and lost in the opening round. Sadly, that has been the continuing theme for Lewis throughout his tenure with the Bengals. The incremental progress has led to greater expectations. If the coach and quarterback are truly tied at the hip then both Dalton -- whose dead money against the cap reduces significantly after the 2016 season -- and Lewis will need to make a significant leap in 2015. Surprisingly, that did not translate to an overly-aggressive free agency campaign, though Lewis has always been more willing to build through the draft. Starting in a week, he'll need some immediate-impact players if he wants to avoid another lame-duck season.


http://www.nfl.com/news/story/0ap3000000487401/article/bengals-sign-marvin-lewis-to-1year-contract-extension


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/590915601230594049
:heston uttahere


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*



Øbéir Mon Illuminée said:


> @Mercy @Pratchett
> 
> Both of you were right. It has happened :marvin
> 
> ...



*Stupid is as stupid fucking does. *


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*

hardy/cowboys :lmao


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*

Panthers better take another WR in the early rounds unless Gurley is there in the first.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*



Øbéir Mon Illuminée said:


> @Mercy @Pratchett
> 
> Both of you were right. It has happened :marvin
> 
> ...


My first thought honestly was that I needed to make a life sized :mj2 smiley to show how I properly felt about this. My second thought was "Why should I go to the trouble of all that just for this team?" :no:


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*



BrutusIsNotMyName said:


> What about Chargers and Raiders approving a new stadium TOGETHER!
> 
> Two rivals sharing a stadium!? SMH
> 
> On the topic........*Marcus is going to Chicago!*


I'd like that tbh. Don't know if it's feasible though.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*

I'm so pumped for this draft!


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*

Many writers on ESPN projecting Chiefs to go around 6-10.

Fuck they smoking?


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*

Davontae parker and Teddy :mark:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*



TomahawkJock said:


> Many writers on ESPN projecting Chiefs to go around 6-10.
> 
> Fuck they smoking?


Seems about right. 10-6 or 6-10, it's about the same thing since teams are so close. I guess ESPN has them losing close games instead of winning them.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*

I really like the Panthers schedule minus one tough stretch.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*

I think the Rams will play it safe and take a OL. If the Rams trade up though :stephenA3

Cooper or Mariota




Øbéir Mon Illuminée said:


> @Mercy @Pratchett
> 
> Both of you were right. It has happened :marvin
> 
> ...



Head coach since 03. 0-6 in the postseason. 1 year contract extension. 

When will the Lewis era end for you guys?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*

Yeah, say what you will about the Bears but they didn't fuck around with Trestman and gave him the boot after 2 mediocre years. Seems like Lewis is gonna have to do something scandalous to get fired at this point.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*

remember when dez caught the go ahead score and dallas was set to go to the nfc title game for the first time since 1995?


me either :duck


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*

NE needs to go DT/CB

Marcus Peters, Jalen Collins or Eddie Goldman I'm hoping for

Had Revis stayed I'd consider taking Dorial Green Beckham but too may holes on defense need to be filled. O-line could use some help too.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*



Harribel said:


> Head coach since 03. 0-6 in the postseason. 1 year contract extension.
> 
> When will the Lewis era end for you guys?


That depends on when the owner Mike Brown dies. Until that happens, nothing will ever change in Cincinnati. I hate to have to put it like that, but facts are facts. The only thing about owning an NFL team that concerns him is that he gets to be the one who makes all the important decisions. Whatever those decisions might be, and whatever the consequences of those decisions are. That is all that matters to him.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*



Harribel said:


> Head coach since 03. 0-6 in the postseason. 1 year contract extension.
> 
> When will the Lewis era end for you guys?


When either him or Mike Brown passes away sadly.



Pratchett said:


> That depends on when the owner Mike Brown dies. Until that happens, nothing will ever change in Cincinnati. I hate to have to put it like that, but facts are facts. The only thing about owning an NFL team that concerns him is that he gets to be the one who makes all the important decisions. Whatever those decisions might be, and whatever the consequences of those decisions are. That is all that matters to him.


This basically.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*

@ Øbéir Mon Illuminée I will race you to see who gets to piss on his grave first when that happy day does come to pass :mark:


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*



Pratchett said:


> @ Øbéir Mon Illuminée I will race you to see who gets to piss on his grave first when that happy day does come to pass :mark:


Inb4 another Brown relative takes over :lol :side:


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*

That ESPN commercial for the draft has me feeling some type of way.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*



Øbéir Mon Illuminée said:


> Inb4 another Brown relative takes over :lol :side:


And how can I forget that it was Katie who talked him into hiring Marvin when he wanted to hire Coughlin.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*



Øbéir Mon Illuminée said:


> Inb4 another Brown relative takes over :lol :side:


Fwiw, that might not be the worst thing in the world. Bill Wirtz was an awful owner for the Blackhawks, but since his passing and his son Rocky taking over the team, the team has done a complete 180 and has won a few Stanley Cups in the process too. Sometimes the relatives learn what to do but more importantly what NOT to do from their predecessors.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*

That's what Mr Mister keeps telling himself Chrome, as he patiently waits for Jerry to forget his vitamins one day


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*

Yeah Stephen Jones is the light at the end of the tunnel. It could be an illusion though.

I don't know what's going to happen when Romo retires. He's kept this team above water for years now. Without Romo, this team is the Oakland Raiders. Serious.


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*

*Is Jameis Winston that good to go #1 ?*

Right now seems to be the perfect time to ask that question if you're a Bucs fan. Now, I am no Bucs fan, but I certainly think they are taking Winston with their #1 pick and I realize I am in a majority. However, I don't think they really should be taking this pick. I am in the minority when I say that Winston isn't good enough to take the Bucs to the playoffs. I don't care if it's the same state he played his Collegiate career in. I don't care how many games he has won either. I also feel that Glennon has plenty of potential, but that is hardly a debate now. 

An Andrew Luck, or Russel Wilson don't come around very often. Winston is not on the same level of either. Winston may have the ability to throw 250 plus touchdowns in his career, but I don't know that this is a given. It's no easy feat, but I think it's a feat that tells us what type of talent they may end up drafting. I don't find Winston as a "smart" decision maker. College football is not the NFL. He will have to be able to read complex defenses and make adjustments. Luckily for him The Bucs have some offensive talent for him, including last year's first round pick. 

*Cleveland, make it, or break it draft?*

They have two draft picks this year and I feel like this is it for the organization. Why this year? They have a new set of faces in their personnel again. New GM and everything has led to all of this. You don't often find yourself in a position to have two first round picks very often. Colts taking Trent off their hands was a genius move on Cleveland's part. Honestly, I think Cleveland taking two first round picks and dedicating them to offense is the most obvious move here. 

Todd Gurley and Dorial Green-Beckham seem like the best fits for Cleveland. Randy Moss had a ton of issues coming out of College and that did nothing to his career. I am not saying he Dorial is the next Randy Moss, but don't allow off the field issues dictate your picks. Josh Gordon was mistake, but don't hold it against your organization. Todd Gurley was a man amongst boys in the SEC and that says a whole lot. You cant' get talent like Todd Gurley and he will solidify their run game unlike Richardson. 

Which Sophomore QB gets their rookie weapon?

With all the buzz about the receiver position again this year I wonder if Teddy Bridgewater and Derek Carr. Both looked strong last year. I think it's more important for The Raiders to grab someone with their 4th pick in the NFL Draft. With Kevin White and Amari Cooper as your options it shouldn't be that hard to make a decision. Amari Cooper in my opinion will be the better receiver right away for the Raiders. White is talented, but I don't think he will fit with Oakland. 

Teddy may want a reunion with his old teammate, but do you pass up Kevin White? Hell no. Some say White may not be around by the time the Vikings pick and that could be true. In that case I can very easily see Bridgewater reuniting with his former College WR Devante Parker. Parker is no sleeper either. He is a top 25 player by all means, but you don't pass up Kevin White. He is a freak of nature and could certainly help Teddy in the long run. 

*Who is the best pass rusher of the draft?*

It's an obvious question, but I don't think many people know who big of a deal this is. It's roughly 20 players a year get more than 10 plus sacks a year in the NFL. Occasionally it's 25, or more, but very rarely. There are 32 teams, and that means at least a dozen teams need a pass rusher to change the face of their defense. I don't know who the best, pure, pass rusher is, but I have hunch. 

Leonard Williams will play anywhere on the defensive line once he is drafted to the NFL and will be a 100 sack artists when it is all said and done. I don't think he is a bust type player. In fact I think is one of those one in every decade type players. He is relentless and I don't care where he goes because he will be a future hall of fame talent when his career is over. Williams better go top 5 and if he doesn't shame on Tampa, Tennessee, Jacksonville, Oakland, and Washington. Williams will likely land in Jacksonville if Tennessee is stupid enough to pass him. Jaguars defense will have that player to get to Andrew Luck. 

*What will your team do in the first round?*

*Ideal 3-4 Nose Tackle*

I think the Steelers will actually be in a solid position to find the Nose Tackle they have needed since Casey Hampton left for retirement. I think Eddie Goldman, NT, out of Florida State would be the best pick for the Steelers. First, they love drafting out of Florida State. Every 3-4 defense needs a Nose Tackle who can draw two linemen because it frees up space for the linebackers. Goldman is the type of talent that could easily change the course of this younger defensive group at linebacker, Shazier, Jones, Williams, Spence, and led by veteran Timmons(9) season w/team.

*Pass rushing, 3-4, linebacker*

This is no doubt a necessary move in the first round if they can find the player they want. Apparently the draft stock of both Shane Ray and Randy Gregory are dropping. If that is the case I would go with either player. Jarvis Jones hasn't looked special at all, but I am willing to give him one fresh year under a new defensive coordinator and one more year with Joey Porter making the switch to linebacker coach. That still doesn't mean they don't need another pass rusher. Harrison with Moats will be on the other side and I don't think either is the long term solution. If I had to pick one over the other I would go with Gregory. His potential is sky high.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*

I'm so fucking excited for the draft - it's maybe my favorite 3 days of the entire NFL calendar. I love it.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*

Carolina may not take an OL in the first round. Please don't get my hopes up and then kill them.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*

Alright I've changed my mind on who I want. I actually kinda hope we trade down for like a 2nd and 3rd.

If NE stays I would like Kevin Johnson, Marcus Peters. Wouldn't be against Goldman or Brown at DT, just not crazy about them


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*

*Rivers to Titans makes sense?*

It certainly does. I think it makes sense because Whisenhunt and Rivers had a strong chemistry in San Diego prior to the split. Ken has wanted Rivers since the 2004 NFL Draft, but instead the Steelers went with the better QB, Ben Roethlisberger. Under Whisenhunt The Chargers offense was on fire. Let San Diego take Marcus Mariota. Rivers is closer to home while playing in Tennessee and Mariota was a star in California and so that could mean something. Rivers doesn't want to be in San Diego and I think this is a win, win situation for both teams. Hell, a better situation for The Chargers because Mariota is young with tremendous upside.

*Should Saints offer for Adrian Peterson?*

I am serious. They have two first round picks and a young quality RB in Mark Ingram, whom they could easily package in a deal for Peterson. This gives Minnesota plenty of picks and an insurance policy for Ingram. Remember, Brees and the passing game will always be there. Just add Peterson in the mix and you have an unstoppable, clocking killing, juggernaut of an offense in New Orleans. Peterson could easily match the amount of touchdowns Graham would have.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*

How many years are left on Ingram's deal? I know Minnesota has been interested in Boise's stud RB, so easing him in with a deep platoon with McKinnon, Asiata, and ingram, might make sense, but not long term.

I think the Saints are more likely to completely blow everything up though and cut Brees, maybe after next season.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*



> SportsCenter @SportsCenter · 6h 6 hours ago
> 
> Browns offer two 1st-round picks to Titans for No. 2 overall selection, where they would plan to take Marcus Mariota. (via @PatMcManamon)


*You have got to be kidding me*


----------



## RKO 4life (Feb 20, 2013)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*

Well I'm not sure who my Niners should take first I think no matter who Baalke picks with the 15th pick he must be a starter. We have sucked with the first round the past two drafts.

I gotta filling we draft Parker out of Louisville, and when that happens I will lose all hope.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*



Mercy said:


> *You have got to be kidding me*


they never learn

feel bad for the fans


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*



Mercy said:


> *You have got to be kidding me*


Titans will not take that, don't worry. 

The Redskins set the market so high with RG3 that the Titans an equally befuddled organization will be too blind to understand they are getting a deal.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*

Malcom Brown please fall to us. 










Plz


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*



Greenlawler said:


> Titans will not take that, don't worry.
> 
> The Redskins set the market so high with RG3 that the Titans an equally befuddled organization will be too blind to understand they are getting a deal.


*It's more hope than worry. :maisie I hate the Browns so I'd love to see them take yet another QB. Go get 'em Manzielf! *


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*

Rumors out of Titan-Land today are that they are talking heavily to the Eagles, Rams, Browns, and the Jets.

There's a strong rumor right now

Browns: Get Bradford and another late round pick
Eagles: Get #2 pick from Titans
Titans: Get Browns two first round picks, and Eagles first round pick.

Please be true


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*

I heard about the possibility of this trade a week or so ago. Titans clean house with this trade.

This trade would be vetoed in any fantasy league:lol

WHY ARE THE TITANS GETTING SO MUCH?!!?!!?

I hope it happens too. I like the Titans the most of all those teams (former Oilers).


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*

#OzzieWeTrust . Preferably a corner or WR in the first round. Not a fan of drafting a RB unless its Gurley in the first since we got Forsett back for a few years.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*

Hmm... Eagles have Fletcher Cocks on the block. C'mon Grigson.


----------



## IMissRandySavage (Dec 17, 2014)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*



Joffrey Baratheon said:


> they never learn
> 
> feel bad for the fans


I have been a Browns fan my whole life (33 years)....Obviously minus the years we were gone....which were the best years I remember lol

The draft is like Christmas for Cleveland fans, until the Browns pick, then its all downhill from there

I keep hearing rumors we might ship a first for Sam Bradford....I will lose my mind if that happens


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*



IMissRandySavage said:


> I have been a Browns fan my whole life (33 years)....Obviously minus the years we were gone....which were the best years I remember lol
> 
> The draft is like Christmas for Cleveland fans, until the Browns pick, then its all downhill from there
> 
> I keep hearing rumors we might ship a first for Sam Bradford....I will lose my mind if that happens


I'd be pissed. to make matters worse the browns move to baltimore and win 2 super bowls


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*



Joffrey Baratheon said:


> I'd be pissed. to make matters worse the browns move to baltimore and win 2 super bowls


:lmao


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*



Greenlawler said:


> Rumors out of Titan-Land today are that they are talking heavily to the Eagles, Rams, Browns, and the Jets.
> 
> There's a strong rumor right now
> 
> ...


*Browns would have to be fucking idiots to do that. Surely they aren't fucking idiots.*


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*



Mercy said:


> *Browns would have to be fucking idiots to do that. Surely they aren't fucking idiots.*


Well, they did draft Manziel in the 1st last year... And they are the Browns. History says they'll do it. Bradford will get hurt again in the preseason and retire next year. :thumbsup


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*

*I hope the Eagles keep Bradford because of EDP






*


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*

that guy is nuts


i wanna see them trade up for mariota just to see how many picks kelly will trade for him



lol @ sam glassford


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*

*Trading up for Mariotta? :maisie






*


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*



Mercy said:


> *Trading up for Mariotta? :maisie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bah gawd

now i wanna see it even more


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*

I want my Steelers to take best nose tackle available at 22nd overall.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*

Bears may trade up to #2 pick. :mark:

I knew it! If the trade goes through and I'm right I'll flip shit


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*

OMFG PICK


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*

LOL, Jameis.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*

Come on, Bears!

Do it!


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*

MARIOTO


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*

Our defensive line is something ridiculous right now.

Hope we don't trade Wilkerson. Go 4-3 and fucking destroy teams up front.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*

pepper ur angus :brady3


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*

Fuck. Off.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*

Happy with the pick of Marcus Peters, had some off-field issues but has TONS of upside. Best CB in the draft IMO.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*

Agholor is my Birds pick, from those highlights he seems to be a guy that can play anywhere. I have a feeling he'll be very dangerous in the NFL as a returner, which I thought D-Jax was going to be in the NFL if it didn't work out as a WR.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*



> mortreport
> 
> 49ers gets Chargers 1st round (17) 4th round (117) and 2016 5th round selection. #NFLDraft 49ers now with 10 picks this draft


Not bad, Baalke, not bad.

A bit surprised at the selection of Armstead. He's the biggest project in the first round not named MariotO, so... He's probably joining the right system and the right head coach in Tomsula (almost can't believe I'm writing this), but it's not a pick that stirs the soul too much. I will attempt to think of Armstead as Lawrence Okoye with playing experience, ha!

As for the Raiders they could have done better but Amari Cooper and Derek Carr should have some fun together.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*

*SHAQ*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*

Well if Dallas ever needs to jump really far from a standing position we got the best guy in the draft!


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*

fill me in on dorsett people, plz.


@mrmister


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*

I don't know anything about him.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*

with the 16th pick the houston texans select cb kevin johnson


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*

Malcom Brown


I like it


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*

I'm somewhat pleased with our picks so far. Glad we didn't trade up to get Mariota. Perhaps management is not ready to give up on Johnny Fuckboy yet.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*

We reached as usual and drafted a cripple. Marvin is really marvelous. What an great 1st round. I'm truly happy.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*

Shaq wasn't a horrible pick but man so much top talent was still on the board.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*

Rams take Gurley bama


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*



Harribel said:


> Rams take Gurley bama


Better than another lineman 

Gurley is a freak


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*



Joffrey Baratheon said:


> Better than another lineman
> 
> Gurley is a freak


I didn't expect them to go after a RB in the first round. It's been a long time since they taken a RB in the first round. Last time it was Steven Jackson just 10 years ago. 

Mason and Gurley though :banderas


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*

Very satisfied with the Lions Day 1. Building in the trenches is how the best teams do it. Tomlinson should start right away and a line of Reiff/Tomlinson/Swanson/Warford/Waddle is both young and full of potential. Ramirez is a solid depth pickup and they gained two extra picks to only go back 5 spots. Go defense next (preferrably a DL but a DB I'll accept as well) and maybe a RB in the 3rd/4th (Jeremy Langford?).


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*

Panthers need to go offense in rounds 2/3/4. Grab a couple of lineman and a wideout. CAM needs help plesz.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*

Not happy with the Titans right now.

Hope I am terribly wrong and Mariota turns out to be the right call. 

Just seems like a poor fit for our system. Could have addressed a lot of needs with a trade.

Same story third verse, Titans use a high pick on an athletic quarterback then try to change him to fit their pocket passer system.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*

I wanted DT, but CB was a pretty major need too. Maybe THIS time drafting a 1st round CB will work. The last ok one was Newman. Jenkins and Claiborne were 100% busts.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*

I am loving the Malcom Brown pick. I thought he'd be gone by the early 20s


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*

That's who I wanted. Definitely biased because he's a LONGHORN, but an interior DT was badly needed on this team. Perhaps next year.


Wonder if DUKE will slide to Dallas in the 2nd. Would :mark: imo.


edit: I do like that Jones could potentially play safety as well as corner. I do like his physical ability. I also read his footwork needs work. I can already see him getting burned lol. It's been forever since Dallas had good play in the secondary.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*



MrMister said:


> That's who I wanted. Definitely biased because he's a LONGHORN, but an interior DT was badly needed on this team. Perhaps next year.
> 
> 
> Wonder if DUKE will slide to Dallas in the 2nd. Would :mark: imo.
> ...



the way ppl on nfl network are talking about brown, they make him sound like a top 10 pick. they always exaggerate, but it was a great pick. position of need and the BPA

i liked dallas' pick. that division is loaded with great wr's. you need db's. dallas needed one.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*

Would've preferred the Bears to go defense in the 1st round but I'm okay with the Kevin White pick. Certainly needed a receiver after the Marshall trade.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*



Joffrey Baratheon said:


> the way ppl on nfl network are talking about brown, they make him sound like a top 10 pick. they always exaggerate, but it was a great pick. position of need and the BPA
> 
> i liked dallas' pick. that division is loaded with great wr's. you need db's. dallas needed one.


For sure Dallas needs DB. I just have to temper expectations because of the bad ones we've picked in recent years. 

BYRON JONES





 
edit: Whatever content blocked. He can LEAP. LORD OF LEAPING.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*

Hello everybody,

The Steelers drafted a steal with their pick.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*

Marcus Peters the real steal. Best CB in the draft in terms of talent :mark:


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*

Just sitting here, still trying not to vomit at the Colts pick, much like almost everything Grigson does.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*

Dolphins need a CB this round. Brent Grimes is good but we need someone to start beside him. I wanted Byron Jone softer what he did in the combine but I guess DeVante Parker is good. Jarvis,Stills,DeVante (and Greg) we'll see.

Ifo Ekpre-Olomu!


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*

Kevin White was not my first choice. Honestly, I probably had some outlandish wishes for what I wanted Chicago to do, but hopefully White works out. I am a tad disappointed that we trade Marshall for a late round pick just to draft a WR with the 7th pick. Seems wasteful for a team with many needs. I also feel there are quite a few steals at WR in the later rounds this year.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*

Well from a cap standpoint, White will be cheaper than Marshall. He'll also be totally fresh with only the learning curve to overcome.

I agree Chicago needed other stuff before WR though. I wouldn't be 100% on board that pick either.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*

Even though I am a fan of Dorsett, I don't understand that pick by the Colts. Given the talent that was still on the board and the holes on defense that they have, you would think WR would be the last thing they'd spend on a 1st round pick on.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*



Notorious said:


> Even though I am a fan of Dorsett, I don't understand that pick by the Colts. Given the talent that was still on the board and the holes on defense that they have, you would think WR would be the last thing they'd spend on a 1st round pick on.



Most wtf pick of the draft. They have Luck w Hilton/Johnson/Moncreif/Allen/Fleener

It's like they learned nothing from the Manning era.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*

*



Steelers GM Kevin Colbert: "We didn’t expect Bud Dupree to be there at 22. That was a very easy selection."

Click to expand...

 -No fucking shit. Good job Cincy you goddamn idiots. The Steelers prove once again that they are immeasurably smarter than the idiots in Cincinnati. 





Not Jerry Tipton @NotJerryTipton · 17h 17 hours ago

Bengals pass on Bud Dupree. Steelers don't. 

Guess which one of those franchises has won 6 Super Bowls?

Click to expand...

*


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*



Mercy said:


> *
> 
> -No fucking shit. Good job Cincy you goddamn idiots. The Steelers prove once again that they are immeasurably smarter than the idiots in Cincinnati.
> 
> ...


But Sabrina, you can't have enough players coming back from a torn ACL!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*



JM said:


> But Sabrina, you can't have enough players coming back from a torn ACL!


*apparently. And defense doesn't matter in the AFC North obviously.*


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*



Mercy said:


> *apparently. And defense doesn't matter in the AFC North obviously.*


Haha ya. Just look at the years the Steelers and Ravens have won the Superbowl :hmm:


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*

*You have no clue how furious I was last night when the Bengals made their pick :lol oh my god. I probably owe all my Twitter followers an apology. The Bengals had one of the worst defenses in the league last year and one of the best linebackers in the draft falls into their lap and they draft an O lineman coming off of an ACL injury. 

:confused

In the off season they sign a very talented WR out of Oakland but how the fuck is that going to help anything? Look who has to throw him the ball? It's just another target for Dalton to throw the ball to before it's picked off. That's it.

The Bengals have a great receiving core. The Bengals have a very very very solid running game. The Bengals have an O line that gives Dalton time to throw. And the Bengals still can't win anything that matters. Wanna know why? The Bengals have a terrible owner and a terrible GM. The Bengals have a below average head coach and a below average QB. But their biggest fault is Defense. Their defense is PATHETIC. It's horrid. That goes on the Owner/GM. They give Dalton a terrible contract and they give a coach who hasn't won a playoff game in 14 years an extension. Then when one of the best defensive players in the draft FALLS TO THEM in the 20's they fucking PASS on him to draft an O lineman with a torn ACL. 

I'm fucking done with this embarrassment of a franchise. I'm done with them. Fuck outta here. *


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*

Bungals gonna bungal.

Plenty of room on the SEVENBURG train @Mercy


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*



JM said:


> Bungals gonna bungal.
> 
> Plenty of room on the SEVENBURG train @Mercy


LC actually has self-respect for herself.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*

Colts are taking a Tight End in the 2nd round.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*

Lc showing no mercy

I thought the Bengal pick was awful. As long as Marvin and dalton are there they are irrelevant tho


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*



RyanPelley said:


> Colts are taking a Tight End in the 2nd round.



we need a safety?


NAH, we need our FIFTH string receiver.


duron carter
andre johnson
ty hilton
moncrief

and now dorsett. fuck sakes.


we also already have allen/fleener. we can only have 5 of these guys on the field at a time, so FUCK grigson.


we needed a run stopping linebacker or defensive tackle. we needed a safety that can cover over the top or at least help stop the run. we need a pass rushing outside linebacker. WE NEEDED DEFENSE and we got a fucking WIDE RECEIVER.

hell, if you're going to go for offense, at the VERY least he could have picked a goddamn offensive linemen because we all know ours don't exactly hold up the best.


but nah fuck it. fuck all those things because grigson is only good when he's drafting receivers for LUCK because LUCK can then make his selections look good and he doesn't have to worry about a potential first round bust like werner was starting to look like last year. :no:


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*

Grigson is flopping hard. Unless they're already deadset against resigning TY, which would be moronic on every level, it's such a waste. I'm sure Dorsett will be killer getting passes from God, but still, wtf.

They're forcing their hand with Luck, pretty much putting everything on his shoulders without a defense to fall back on. Feel like we've seen this before... like much of the 2000s.

After all of those top ranked defenders fell to the end of the draft and we can't take one? It's just so aggrevating and sickening. Anything would have been better... Just sigh.

Might as well meet up and drink away the annoyance ~~


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*

LC seems quite mad too, but the bengals have an awful QB and that's hard to overcome in general.


The Colts, they've just had two outright amazing QBs, with ability and leadership beyond their years, and have wasted YEARS by not surrounding them with a proper defense. Neither Luck or Peyton ever needed an endless supply of offensive weapons and both of them even got by fairly well with offensive lines that sucked ass, but the colts CONTINUE to fail to give them a good defense to keep them in games and prevent playoff games from becoming blowouts. TWO YEARS IN A ROW WE'VE GOTTEN DEMOLISHED BY FUCKING BLOUNT, MOTHERFUCKING FATASS AND INCREDIBLY SLOW BLOUNT, AND WE'VE DONE *NOTHING *THIS OFFSEASON TO ADDRESS THAT FACT.


it seriously appears like the colts are planning to outscore literally all their opponents this year due to how shitty the offseason has gone in terms of getting defensive help for the team. :fuckthis


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*

At least the Colts have a bright future with an elite QB. That's more they can say for half the league.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*

I'd be more mad if I was a Colts fan. I don't think drafting OL over QB killer is a bad move. But I also don't know anything about either player in the Cinci situation. OL is the most important group of players on the field. 

WRs...they are a dime a dozen unless they are incredible talents like Calvin Johnson. They're all the same and they are extensions of the QB. Anyone drafting WR early (when they don't really need it desparately) is not seeing this game for what it truly is. They're seeing STATS and HYPE, but not the game for the physical line of scrimmage battle that is in reality. 

Remember when Detroit took WR every year early? Remember how they were fucking terrible? They've just emerged from that era of SUCK in recent years.

You cannot have enough good linemen in this game. It's impossible.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*

Cedric Ogbuehi won't be able to play until week 8 at the earliest. I expect him to be on PUP. They said he was supposed to be a top 10 pick before that ACL injury. I don't care though. They passed over Malcom Brown and they KNOW the D-Line is in bad shape. I just don't know...

All I know is I hope they can grab a DT/DE in this 2nd round. Praying he won't be a stash player.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> LC seems quite mad too, but the bengals have an awful QB and that's hard to overcome in general.
> 
> 
> The Colts, they've just had two outright amazing QBs, with ability and leadership beyond their years, and have wasted YEARS by not surrounding them with a proper defense. Neither Luck or Peyton ever needed an endless supply of offensive weapons and both of them even got by fairly well with offensive lines that sucked ass, but the colts CONTINUE to fail to give them a good defense to keep them in games and prevent playoff games from becoming blowouts. TWO YEARS IN A ROW WE'VE GOTTEN DEMOLISHED BY FUCKING BLOUNT, MOTHERFUCKING FATASS AND INCREDIBLY SLOW BLOUNT, AND WE'VE DONE *NOTHING *THIS OFFSEASON TO ADDRESS THAT FACT.
> ...



Indy's line was really good from about 2003-2007. They couldn't run very well but the line was ranked top 5 every season in that span besides 2003.

I can't believe they passed on Goldman or Brown or Phillips for a WR. Even Landon Collins would have been a much better selection.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*

Dominique Easley hopefully rebounds this year. I hated the pick last year and still do, but just give us SOMETHING

Our front 7 is going to be nasty though I think

Brown/Easley/Nink/Chander/Collins/Hightower/Mayo/Sheard/Chris Jones + some more depth guys


Secondary went from being amazing to slim pickens. I don't think they can make it a strength in this draft no matter what. Dennard/Butler/Arrington/Ryan is bad. Mccourtey and the safeties are nice though. I liked Jalen Collins but not so much now. Hopefully they can get a sleeper CB in round 2 or 3.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*



Øbéir Mon Illuminée said:


> At least the Colts have a bright future with an elite QB. That's more they can say for half the league.


no, we can't. the future isn't bright when you're wasting all the potential championship years by not giving him the proper support he needs, which is a FUCKING DEFENSE. not a fucking receiver.

your team had an elite defense 2 years ago, you guys are barely removed from that. DO YOU KNOW HOW LONG COLT FANS HAVE BEEN WAITING FOR AN ELITE DEFENSE FOR? i don't even think i was alive the last time we had a truly elite defense that wasn't just amazing on a random year before going back to futility. 

luck is soon going to be on his ridiculous contract because he's going to be paid as the best QB in the league, which he deserves. the problem is we need young, defensive players on a rookie deals in order to stay competitive. we won't be able to spend in free agency for defenders anymore, we very literally needed to draft defenders and grigson has again failed to do so, opting for more offense. the reason this is a fucking giant slap in the face to colts fans is because he's repeating the mistakes of the polian era and that's exactly why we wanted a new management in the first place. grigson needs to go if we don't win a championship this year, there's no reason for him to stay if we can't do that.



Joffrey Baratheon said:


> Indy's line was really good from about 2003-2007. They couldn't run very well but the line was ranked top 5 every season in that span besides 2003.
> 
> I can't believe they passed on Goldman or Brown or Phillips for a WR. Even Landon Collins would have been a much better selection.


i know they were good back then, but they weren't quite as good in peyton's last few years here, but it didn't matter a whole lot since he has the fastest release in the league. he was throwing it under 2 seconds and no one could get to him anyways, but again the problem was a lack of defensive players to support him.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*



Mercy said:


> *You have no clue how furious I was last night when the Bengals made their pick :lol oh my god. I probably owe all my Twitter followers an apology. The Bengals had one of the worst defenses in the league last year and one of the best linebackers in the draft falls into their lap and they draft an O lineman coming off of an ACL injury.
> 
> :confused
> 
> ...


Practically every mock draft I saw had the Bengals taking Dupree, too. 

Still kind of wish the Niners had taken Dupree as I don't have much faith in Armstead, but again, it's in no way an outright bad pick and at least he's coming in to the right system/coaching staff. 

@MrMister agreed that WRs need to be truly remarkable specimens to amount to anything as first round picks. For the Raiders, at least, Cooper could arguably be an approximation of a game-changer but just because he's the best WR doesn't mean he will be that. The Indy pick for a WR doesn't make much sense. @UnDeFeatedKing is right; the Colts' defense is presently porous and this needs rectifying if they want to win a Super Bowl.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*

PANTHERS TRADED UP

GIVE ME JAELEN STRONG OR JAKE FISHER


----------



## DirectorsCut (Jan 10, 2014)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*

I'm ok with Jaguars taking Weldon in the second, just not overwhelmingly excited about it or anything.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*

I hope Carolina takes Strong here.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*

I would've liked to have Yeldon. But not happening now fuark. At least he went to the Jags and not an NFC East team.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*

I'll take it :mark:


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*

Sheesh... Kelvin and Funchess. Cam's boner just went through the wall.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*

charles haley lmao


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*

@MrMister Dallas might be able to get DUKE :mark:


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*

What's happening... What the fuck is happening... Why... Someone explain this shit to me... I don't understand...


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*

Carolina gave up three picks to move up and get Funchess, and Jaelen Strong fell to where they would've picked originally. Funchess would've been there, too. :WHYYY


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*



Øbéir Mon Illuminée said:


> What's happening... What the fuck is happening... Why... Someone explain this shit to me... I don't understand...


Well you see, since the Bengals picked an offensive tackle int he first round who isn't going to play much coming off of injury, they figured to cover up that goof by picking another offensive tackle that will actually play and distract the fans from thinking about the first pick.

How long have you been paying attention to this franchise? :mj


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*

*I guess Cincy's version of having a good defense is hoping they can have a 50 minutes to 10 minutes time of possession.

This fucking team. *


----------



## Hencheman_21 (Apr 11, 2014)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*

Man I am loving my Lions drafting this year. Go back 5 spots in 1st round and end up with a vet O-line guy, a 5th rounder this year and one next and still get a good O-line guy. Then today pick Abdullah the RB of the ones left I wanted them to take. Our D is gonna be down some this year but now hopefully our offense can pick up that slack and then some.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*

Finally got us our Pass Rusher. Gunna be a nasty combo once hardy is back


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*

Why the fuck can't I tag @MrMister @MrMister @MrMister

Not DUKE but Gregory is cool. He can learn how to be a GEEK from Greg Hardy.

*Edit: *@mrmister


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*

Cowboys OMG


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*



Pratchett said:


> Well you see, since the Bengals picked an offensive tackle int he first round who isn't going to play much coming off of injury, they figured to cover up that goof by picking another offensive tackle that will actually play and distract the fans from thinking about the first pick.
> 
> How long have you been paying attention to this franchise? :mj





Mercy said:


> *I guess Cincy's version of having a good defense is hoping they can have a 50 minutes to 10 minutes time of possession.*



That's brilliant! We... Are... Winners!


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*



«OOOOOLADIPOOOOO» said:


> Why the fuck can't I tag @MrMister @MrMister @MrMister
> 
> Not DUKE but Gregory is cool. He can learn how to be a GEEK from Greg Hardy.
> 
> *Edit: *@mrmister


I forgot about Gregory lol.

I'm :mark:ing out. Who cares if he's insane, just kill the QB.:mark:

Wanted DUKE, but this is better to be H.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*

weird pick for NE


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*

*DUUUUUUUUUUUUUKE
*
The Browns just became my 2nd favorite team. lol


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*

and .......tackle? wut? Thought we'd go Jay there.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*



HighFiveGhost said:


> and .......tackle? wut? Thought we'd go Jay there.


Next man up if someone gets hurt. Might have been able to get him a bit later though. I'm ok with it. Like I said earlier it's hard to have too many linemen.

The two I wanted was DUKE and Davis, who went right before Dallas picked. Oh well.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*

I don't know a lot about Funchess but he is compared to Jimmy Graham so I like the pick. Another big bodied receiving threat for Cam. We also have three fifth rounders if we desire to trade back up in the draft again.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*

I liked NE's 1st round pick. Todays were head scratchers. In BB I trust though. Sometimes they hit sometimes they miss.


Except Lord Brady..... he always hits.


:brady5


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*

I like Lockett and Green as picks for Seattle; but I am not sure that trading all of our picks away and getting just two guys was smart.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*

Titans may have have just actually stumbled into the best move of the entire 2015 draft. 

Dorial Green Beckham


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*

Let me see if I can try and see things from their perspective since I'm cool-headed.

Seems like the Bengals are dead set on changing their identity into a run heavy type team. That explains why they drafted a run blocking TE + a pair of OT's. Seems like they've been trying to do this for like forever... Though they were very persistent with this in 2009 ( which was a good thing ). 2014 could've been something special if it wasn't an identity crisis deciding how to use Giovani ( which was the fucking obvious ) and we started Jeremy Hill from the get-go. He had potential to run for that 2,000 yard mark. If Hill can protect the ball better, when ( or if FFS ) everyone on the O-Line are healthy and can play together at once, and Hue gets his head out of his ass, then maybe myself and other fans can be a little optimistic. But until then, it's going to be bitching. Justifiably so. 

Broken record: The weakest part of our team last year was our defense. Especially stopping the run. We were getting penetrated up the ass. Besides Michael Johnson coming back, we were unable to get anybody worthwhile from FA with all of the CAP we had. Not really surprised though at the end of the day. Lets be honest. Who the fuck would want to come here... So depending on the draft was the only way to fix the major concerns. The front office has a knack to reach for players. Whether if it's from over-aged journeyman to troubled character past to crippled handicaps... And they rear their ugly heads yet again. Taking an OT who has ACL problems in the 1st round. I get it. All of the scouts projected him to be a top 10 guy before his past injury. Emphasis on "past" because when I looked up this Ogbuehi guy, he's been injury prone since 2011 at Texas A&M :lol. But Brown, Marvin & co. are a stubborn bunch, so I'm just huffing out hot air regarding that. They think he's a 'hidden gem' so whatever. I hope he is because I really want to solidify a run identity in our division. Pretty much mandatory for the AFC North...

They finally added some more LB depth; Paul Dawson from TCU ( same college as Dalton. Not trying to add even more bad mojo @Mercy :side: ) The draft grades are giving us an 'A' for this pick :hmm:. Apparently he led all LB's with a 23.2% run stopping percentage. The high praise besides that stat was his activity all-over the field ( like a duplicate of Vontaze Burfict ). The problem was he ran poorly and he's a tad under-sized. Lol it sounds good. And he won't be a stash. His ass will be stepping in right away. Can't wait too how he works out. 

The elephant in the room: 2 days passed and no DE/DT drafted yet. It better be a steal of a lifetime in round 4 and/or beyond or it may be a 'interesting' year for the D-Line. Sugar coating it of course. We're going to get bullied in the trenches.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*



MrMister said:


> Next man up if someone gets hurt. Might have been able to get him a bit later though. I'm ok with it. Like I said earlier it's hard to have too many linemen.
> 
> The two I wanted was DUKE and Davis, who went right before Dallas picked. Oh well.


Yeah, im not exactly upset with the pick either. Just a little shocked. Thought Jay was rated higher on their draft board and he was sitting there. I would've been happy with Duke myself as well but like you mentioned, he was gone by time Dallas picked.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*

Turning out to be a classic "left field"Ted Thompson draft, but I do like the versatile options we have with Randall. Obviously no one will perhaps ever for the Pack again be the swiss knife that Charles Woodson was and hardly anyone all time was that good out of the corner blitz, but it would be nice to have that option in the defensive playbook again for decent use. Apparently, this wide receiver drafted is a return specialist, which while Hyde is a quite solid punt returner, it'd be nice to actually move past the 25 on kick returns.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*

Like the Devin Smith pick. With Marshall, Decker, Kerley and Amaro we've solid weapons but lack a deep threat. Smith looks great at getting by his man and unlike Stephen Hill he can actually use his hands. Should have an immediate impact, Williams obviously will. 

Strange move to trade back in the 3rd. We had Duke and Harold on the board in positions of need and passed them up. Ended up with Mauldin who seems an awesome character who's came through very tough circumstances, you can only really hope at that point anyways.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*

I've liked the Bears draft so far. Needed help on both the d-line and o-lines, and the Eddie Goldman and Hroniss Grasu picks did just that.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*

Packers got a QB in the 5th round...Rodgers about to get benched.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*

hey cool, colts used all their picks except the one that mattered most on defense. they can still go fuck themselves for passing up on a good safety that fucking available in the first round and instead using a 4th round pick that is SURE to pan out in a draft that was weak for safeties. fucking ****** grigson. ut


im glad they got another DE and cornerback though. Toler isn't exactly the healthiest guy on the team and we definitely need another end after last year's struggles without mathis.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*

Ugh... ESPN's analysis of the safety we took was mostly negative. Sure, opinions, but damnit. 

UDFK, have you seen any highlights of D'Juon Smith yet? Looking like a damn good pick.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*

reading up on he seems like a confident guy, something i love in players. :mark:


he's apparently good to go in any type of scheme, according to some of the stuff i read(and he said it himself, but again he's a confident guy :lol) so hopefully he pans out. he might also be able to play safety depending of if he keep Toler long term.


the DE we took in the third is supposedly a good run blocker too, but I'll believe it when we're actually stopping the run. Hopefully Art Jones is actually healthy this year as he actually did help our run defense a lot when he played last year.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*

LOL, funny you mention his confidence... Today's newspaper had an article on him where he said something about how he's gonna be the greatest ever. That's oozing confidence! (And oozing machizmo)

Agreed on Art Jones and Henry Anderson. The NFL.com grades said we got a steal with him. Maybe Josh Chapman will finally step up and show improvement? Could definitely use his 350 pound fat ass clogging the middle.

Who knows, maybe Grigson drafts like an asshole in the 1st round and nails the mid round picks to show off and troll us angry fans?


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*










Guess I'm somewhat satisfied. We took care of the lines, getting younger in the secondary, added LB depth, and added tight end insurance.

Oddly enough, I'm smiling at the last pick. I can already sense our field position is going to drastically improve this year. Fuck you Brandon Tate! You bum. Plz bring a few decent returns this year Super Mario :mark:

EDIT: 






:mark:







:mark:


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*

Panthers finally drafted an OL.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*

Still wish the Falcons picked Gurley but beefing up a pretty awful defense was Quinn's goal so can't really complain...but I wanted Gurley in a Falcons' uniform.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*

Pats still got nothing at cb besides some scrubs and GOAT malcolm butler but they did get 2 steals for the offensive line as well as a potential stud in Brown. rest of the picks had me scratching my head.


tough to access but when the patriots are on the clock they rarely ever take the guy you think they will. I think the only times I predicted their picks were for Chandler Jones and Nate Solder.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*

All in all, after taking a step back and looking at it, I am satisfied with the players the Bengals took in the draft. Especially seeing that now Gresham and Tate are going to be shown the door (which may or may not hit them on the ass on their way out, I care not). The past two years there has been a lot of shuffling players around on the offensive line due to injuries, and the first two players taken will shore that up and next year won't be something to fret about now.

The TE Uzomah out of Auburn is the one that makes me wonder what they plan to do with him, but as per usual with the Bengals, I suppose it is best if I don't dwell on it.
I did some looking into Uzomah, and I am intrigued. Apparently they don't have a TE coach at Auburn, so he seemed to do well with little proper coaching. It is going to be interesting to see what he is capable of as he emerges from training camp. And plus, this means absolutely that Gresham will not be back. That is addition by subtraction in my book. (Y)


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*

Massive plaudits for Jed York and his brain trust (Trent Baalke) for losing two starting cornerbacks to free agency, and then having a draft with nary a cornerback to be seen. Way to draft a punter too; I'm sure Andy Lee can't get the job done. It's been a very disheartening off season watching Jed York fiddle while the Niners burn. This draft certainly didn't elevate the team. The only elevation I'd like to see for Mr. York is from the gallows.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*

Good draft by Ozzie especially the first two picks. Love that they traded up in front of Steelers to get Maxx.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*

I love the Panthers draft.


----------



## DirectorsCut (Jan 10, 2014)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*

Really like what Caldwell did with this draft, hopefully things are on the upswing.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*

I was so pumped for this draft now I wonder where Collins will go.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*



Pratchett said:


> All in all, after taking a step back and looking at it, I am satisfied with the players the Bengals took in the draft. Especially seeing that now Gresham and Tate are going to be shown the door (which may or may not hit them on the ass on their way out, I care not). The past two years there has been a lot of shuffling players around on the offensive line due to injuries, and the first two players taken will shore that up and next year won't be something to fret about now.
> 
> The TE Uzomah out of Auburn is the one that makes me wonder what they plan to do with him, but as per usual with the Bengals, I suppose it is best if I don't dwell on it.
> I did some looking into Uzomah, and I am intrigued. Apparently they don't have a TE coach at Auburn, so he seemed to do well with little proper coaching. It is going to be interesting to see what he is capable of as he emerges from training camp. And plus, this means absolutely that Gresham will not be back. That is addition by subtraction in my book. (Y)


No Gresham and Tate = Automatically an successful offseason. Slowly taking out the trash. _Slowly_...


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*

http://espn.go.com/boston/nfl/story...probably-deflated-balls?ex_cid=sportscenterFB

Of course, none of this matters since the Super Bowl already happened. Better late than never though.


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*

Complete with that most evil of supervillians... The Deflator!


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*

Zero fucks given 

They won by 40


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*

it matters because of how heavily the pat fanbase and owner argued against it. it's about the intention, not the result. stay cheating, patriots.


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*

Garoppolo time, baby

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*

So, what happens now? Probably nothing. The game wasn't close, lol. But the Patriots fans who wanted Grigson and Pagano banned from the NFL for 'making up shit' about the deflated balls, even after the NFL acknowledged something happened.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*

The text messages were weird

It seemed like they hated Brady and were trying to screw him over by *inflating* the balls

Unless I'm missing something and they were being sarcastic or something :side:

EDIT: nvm, I think I get it now. Tough to understand these guys when they're texting like 10 year olds


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> it matters because of how heavily the pat fanbase and owner argued against it. it's about the intention, not the result. stay cheating, patriots.


Yep. Because even though this is the first time they've been caught, it's highly likely it's been going on for much longer than that. Who knows, maybe they did the same thing against the Ravens that helped them beat them. Yeah the game against the Colts likely wouldn't have mattered anyways, but it may have impacted a different game. They should get something for trying to bend the rules, because otherwise there's no point in rules.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*

We got beat because our secondary sucks, not because of deflated footballs. Speaking of Ravens, Ed Reed my favorite player of all time officially retires. Quite fitting that him and Polamalu retires the same year. Probably going to Canton the same year as well.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*

TBH This whole deflate gate is a damn joke. Waste of time and resources by the NFL. IIRC 3 out of 4 of the Colts balls were under the requirement as well. Rule book technically calls for a 25k fine and they want to suspend Brady? Seems pretty dramatic. Vikings got caught heating balls during games last year, zero media noise, 25k fine. ATL Got caught pumping noise and barely any media attention. (Even though they got much steeper fine and a loss of a draft pick) Browns barely got slapped either for the Cell phone incident. But 0 media attention over it as well. I could honestly care less about the Pats, but it just strikes me how much they keep trying diminish the greatness the Pats have had over the course of the past 15 years. The bias is unreal too.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*

I give zero fucks. It's funny watching sensitive bitches cry and say how "appalled" and "disgusted" they are


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*

I think a pretty fair and reasonable punishment would be burning at the stake IMO.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*

Everyone loves a good villain though, so it makes me wonder just a little if the NFL is playing this up so much just for the effect it might have in keeping fresh interest in the game during the offseason.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*

There have been several NFL QB's since this all came out who have admitted to tampering with the footballs inflation. To me it's much like a baseball pitcher scuffing the ball. If caught they pay the price and move on they are not vilified. In fact many of the pitchers known for tampering with baseball's are in the HOF. Like Pratchett typed the we just like a good villain. Much ado about nothing to me. If they were serious about enforcing rules and calling out cheaters, heck the Denver Broncos violated the salary cap in both their Super Bowl runs, but the Broncos are such a "likable" franchise no one mentions it when Elway hoisting the Lombardi trophy is shown.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*

gotta love the fake morality and fake outrage :lmao

it has been recently discovered that jerry rice used stick'em (banned substance in the early 80s) for his ENTIRE career :lmao

sf and denver both won superbowl's when cheating the salary cap. coach jimmy johnson who was the architect of a dynasty did spying on teams :lmao


dome teams pumping in fake crowd noise to enhance their advantage

vikings not heating visiting players benches



ppl only give a fuck when it's NE


i'm not condoning anything just laughing at ppl who wanna say only NE does this shit. i personally don't care, and enjoy rooting for the bad guys


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*

or social media didn't exist back then so it's hard to spread the knowledge of what they did at the time. 


And really, you find it funny that no one is outraged over what jerry rice did over 25 years ago? seriously?



pat fans, folks. :lose



no one is saying take away their superbowl, but you act like your team is above punishment and there should be nothing done about it.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> or social media didn't exist back then so it's hard to spread the knowledge of what they did at the time.
> 
> 
> And really, you find it funny that no one is outraged over what jerry rice did over 25 years ago? seriously?
> ...



yes. BECAUSE jerry rice is always bitching about NE cheating. you have to remember he was playing against them in the TUCK RULE game so it's personal for him. he was calling them out for weeks and then stick em happened. he is a huge hypocrite and cris carter owned his ass. Rice had his hands lathered in sticky shit. It's a big deal imo. especially considering he did it for his whole career and that he likes to call other wr's out on twitter.

i think NE did get an unfair advantage from what the wells report says. i just don't give a damn. if they wanna suspend lord brady or take away a pick they can, and i won't complain.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*

if you're not aware of the rice situation btw he announced it during SB week when he was calling NE out. that's why it would be relevant right now. it just got exposed. nobody was aware of it before. dude even backtracked and then issued an apology. to me he is still the best WR ever. just as a pats fan it was a hilarious week. he went from saying cheating, even done in micro situations should be punishable and tainted. a few days later he was real silent :lmao


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*

oh well, i don't think they should suspend brady over it, but PICKS should be taken.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*

Dallas just signed La El Collins to a 3 year deal. Dallas tech got the best draft now. Stole techincally 3 1st round draft picks at this point.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*

what is his contract? i would have asked for money up the ass if i was him, he got screwed over.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*



HighFiveGhost said:


> Dallas just signed La El Collins to a 3 year deal. Dallas tech got the best draft now. Stole techincally 3 1st round draft picks at this point.


I hope he didn't murder his girlfriend though.

Assuming he's not a murderer, this is huge. The offensive line going to crush souls:mark:


Too bad the RBs are DMC, Randle, and...um...yeah.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*

He was cleared as a suspect already and a paternity test shows he's not the kid's father. He's good to go.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*

I was not aware of this. Well that's good news. I forgot about Dunbar and Williams. Committee incoming but that might be a good thing.

Smith, Collins, Frederick, Martin, Free

So much :mark:


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*

Best draft by a mile, imo. Three potential 1st rounders for the price of one. And no trades.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*

I wouldn't be 100% against Chris Johnson being added to our RB depth. He's at least consistant 1k runner. And that was behind the Titans line. I can see at least 1400 behind our line IMO. Would be an upgrade over DMC.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*

is TRENT RICHARDSON still available? :evil


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*

I was very pleased with the Steelers draft, more so than I have been in a few years. Jarvis Jones is pretty much at the point of being a bust. The number one need on the Steelers was pass rush and some ballhawks in the secondary, and they addressed both. Bud Dupree has a very high ceiling and none of the physical question marks of Jarvis Jones, so I loved that pick. 

The DB's we picked up were undersized, but all are physical guys who go after the ball. And I found that very interesting because under Dick LeBeau's defense, I don't think we would have ever drafted them. Which is good, we needed to move past his scheme if we were ever going to be a contending team again.

Very interested to see how this plays out, but I love the upside of these picks and the way it changes our defense. I fucking hated watching LeBeau's defense on their last legs these past few seasons, no pressure, no turnovers, they've been bad.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*

http://variety.com/2015/tv/news/tom-brady-suspended-four-games-nfl-deflategate-1201492520/



variety.com said:


> The NFL has suspended New England Patriots quarterback Tom Brady for four games for his role in the team’s “deflategate” controversy.


Only 4 games? Seems like a light sentence to me.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*

brady is going to comeback and play indy. :lmao


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*

irvin is going to atlanta in 2016 apparently. :lol

http://espn.go.com/nfl/story/_/id/1...bruce-irvin-says-playing-atlanta-falcons-2016


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> irvin is going to atlanta in 2016 apparently. :lol
> 
> http://espn.go.com/nfl/story/_/id/1...bruce-irvin-says-playing-atlanta-falcons-2016


That's pretty fucked up :lol:

I wonder how tampering would work in that situation, if he ends up there. Its not like you can go after Atlanta because of what he said, but I'm sure the NFL frowns on this and will hit him in some way.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*

Well, I did make this as far as my Bucs go:


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*

Get a chuckle that there are still Cowboys fans/Skip Bayless months later still so pissed that "it was a catch!" and act as if there were 20 seconds on the clock yet when even if it was ruled a catch (which by rule it wasn't), there were FOUR MINUTES ON THE CLOCK and Aaron Rodgers at quarterback against a suspect Dallas defense. As a Packer fan, it humors me when alot of GB fans have moved on from their clean as a whistle self destruction and yet many in Cowboy nation still go on about how they somehow with 4 minutes remaining got robbed the W from a textbook good call.


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*

Sorry if this was already mentioned, as I've not read the thread and don't plan on doing so. But did anyone know that the chiefs are trying out a WRESTLING LEGEND


Spoiler



'S son.... Sting Jr!!!! 


http://www.kansascity.com/sports/nfl/kansas-city-chiefs/article21240468.html


If he doesn't wear facepaint during every game, I'm going to riot


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*



Sweenz said:


> Sorry if this was already mentioned, as I've not read the thread and don't plan on doing so. But did anyone know that the chiefs are trying out a WRESTLING LEGEND
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


...but the NFL has a rule against customized face paint...


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*

3 more months. Can't wait to see the GOD in action again.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*

:romo

What sucks is expectations will be high so it'll be 8-8 again.:side:


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*

So Ray McDonald got arrested again. Bears have already gotten rid of him.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*










http://http://terezowens.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/05/Jones.jpg

http://http://terezowens.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/05/Jones-2-613x462.jpg

lel


----------



## cbattlez89 (Jun 1, 2015)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*



Chrome said:


> So Ray McDonald got arrested again. Bears have already gotten rid of him.


Hope he gets kicked out of the league. Fool me once shame on you. Fool me twice shame on me. Dude is an awful pos. Bye Bye.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*

*CAM*

RIP Colts and Seahawks


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*

Newton with that five-year extension worth $103.8 million; $67.6 million over the first three years. Don't spend it all in one place bama4


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*

:CAM


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*

What in all the fucks is going on with the 49ers. Gore left,Smith,Wkillis,Borland and now Anthony Davis all retired.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*

Good lord, San Fran is absolutely crippled in one of the goofiest off seasons ever for a single team. They lost so many key people, and for strange reasoning too. Davis is 25 years old for fuck's sake. Be a shock if they're not mediocre next season.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*

But San Fran still have the hidden gem HYDE. Can't wait for that week 15 matchup. Talk about SMASHMOUTH!


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*

Niners are probably going to suck.

It's the time of the RAMS (i only say this every year)


Seahawks
Cards
Rams
Niners

imo

And lol every time I think of football, which isn't often lately, I remember that fucking boneheaded pass call at the 1 in the SB.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*

Mind as well do the NORTH. Since that's my homer conference. 

Cincinnati
Baltimore
Pittsburgh
Cleveland

Can't crown nobody though. That's why they take the field.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*

After their pillaging of the state of Florida I liked the drafts that Oakland and Indy had.

I liked the Phins draft. AJAYI. If that knee can hold up doe.

I also like picking up Tommy Streeter last week. I had my eyes on him last year thinking he could finally take the next step so it'll be fun to see him up close in Davie and preseason. 

Here's a couple UDFAs I got my eyes on this year:
Cody Prewitt, safety, Titans.
Cody Fajardo, QB, Raiders.
Eli Rogers, WR, Steelers.
Lucky Whitehead, WR, Cowboys.
Dres Anderson, WR, Niners. 
Taylor Heinike, QB, Vikings.

The Connor Halliday retirement took me off guard. He had a nasty injury last year but by all accounts he was working to get back on the field. Maybe could have something to do with the liver problems I don't know but that guy would have been decent without all those problems. Dres Anderson would have been drafted if he didn't tear the MCL I am sure. Niners may hVe the steal of all steals if he can recoup and Most reports say he is on track to do just that.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*



> Nursing a hamstring strain, Darren McFadden continues to work on the side at Cowboys OTAs.


this fucking guy


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*

and so it begins.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*

Has McFadden ever played a full season?! I think last year he did. He's like that broken down car that you keep on turning your keys and the engine is responding but it won't go. You just keep on swearing at it to fucking drive. Tbf though, he's behind the best O-Line in football and not in the Black Hole of death. If they can make him at least semi-'10 McFadden, then it's a huge success.

Speaking of running backs, this is from Field Yates insider from ESPN:

Top 10 Running Backs:



Adrian Peterson
Le'Veon Bell
Eddie Lacy
Jamaal Charles
Jeremy Hill
Marshawn Lynch
Todd Gurley
DeMarco Murray
LeSean McCoy
Matt Forte

I think Gurley is too high on the list. Kinda jumping the gun seeing as though he hasn't even registered a first down yet :lol. I'd put him at 10. I would put BeastMode above Hill for right now. He has to clean up his fumbling issues. The rest of the list seems about right.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*

Not sure Hill is that high but he might be. Hill needs to do it another season to be ahead of Murray, McCoy, and Forte. 

Eagles released LG Mathis. Chip does not fuck around if nothing else.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*



Øbéir Mon Illuminée said:


> Mind as well do the NORTH. Since that's my homer conference.
> 
> Cincinnati
> Baltimore
> ...


Pittsburgh
Cincinnati
Baltimore
Believeland

I see us continuing to fuck around and end up in last place again. But, as usual, there'll be some bright spots that'll keep me interested in 2016. Getting sick of all these "rebuilding" years we keep finding ourselves in. We've been rebuilding this fucking team since we came back in '99. Won't crown anybody right now, but I think Pittsburgh's got a leg up on everybody else.

And Johnny Fuckboy better shape up this year or we need to show him the goddamn door.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*



The Absolute said:


> Pittsburgh
> Cincinnati
> Baltimore
> Believeland
> ...


I think 1-3 are all going to be in the playoffs again. Just the matter of tiebreakers and what-not. 

Still think you all gave up on Hoyer too soon. But I'm certainly not against the Browns starting McCown or $ Manziel $ :evil


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*



Øbéir Mon Illuminée said:


> I think you all gave up on Hoyer too soon. *But I'm certainly not against the Browns starting McCown or $ Manziel $ *:evil


IMO



Spoiler



:evil


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*



Pratchett said:


> IMO
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Agreed.



Spoiler


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*



Øbéir Mon Illuminée said:


> I think 1-3 are all going to be in the playoffs again. Just the matter of tiebreakers and what-not.
> 
> Still think you all gave up on Hoyer too soon. But I'm certainly not against the Browns starting McCown or $ Manziel $ :evil


Texans/Jets/Dolphins/Chargers/Chiefs are all going to have a play for the wild card. 0-1% chance that all three make the playoffs again.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*



Showtime said:


> Texans/Jets/Dolphins/Chargers/Chiefs are all going to have a play for the wild card. 0-1% chance that all three make the playoffs again.


The whole conference is loaded I give you that. But I think the NORTH is superior to the rest still IMO. We'll see. I'm itching to get the season started now. 

You forgot the BILLS. I'm more weary of them than the others you listed tbh. Top 5 defense, top 10 running back. All Cassell has to be is what Sanchez was for the Jets in '09. They're compatible of being a legit threat.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*

I thought I wrote bills tbh, didn't mean to dismiss them as I'd take them over quite a few of the teams I listed. All comes down to their QB play, as we've seen how hard it is to overcome bad QB play even with the rest of your team being outstanding(texans).


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*



Øbéir Mon Illuminée said:


> Still think you all gave up on Hoyer too soon. But I'm certainly not against the Browns starting McCown or $ Manziel $ :evil


Hoyer was okay. But after Mack got injured and the offensive line fell out, his mediocrity got exposed for all to see. Tbh, we need to be thinking about giving Connor Shaw another shot.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*

While it is nice to have a team that is always certain to be worse than the Bengals in our division, I do miss the days when the Browns were good and we could have a proper rivalry within the state of Ohio.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*

Came here from the NBA thread. At least with the Browns there's no need to get my hopes up. I can count on them disappointing me. My expectations could not be lower.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*



Pratchett said:


> I do miss the days when the Browns were good and we could have a proper rivalry within the state of Ohio.


You're older than me, so you can go back deeper. But the '04 & '07 games stick out to me. 

2004: 58-48 
2007: 45-51

Both of us were garbage in those years, but them games stole the show. I would bring up the "other one" where we felt the wrath of Lee Suggs, but it leaves a sting.


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> What in all the fucks is going on with the 49ers. Gore left,Smith,Wkillis,Borland and now Anthony Davis all retired.


Harbaugh was a player's coach. They fired him. This is the result.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*

Still 10 weeks to go and possibly 14 until Lord Brady rises


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*



> Now that the offseason has come to a close, Cincinnati's coaching staff believes McCarron is "fully capable of becoming a starting-quality player," according to NFL Media's Albert Breer.
> 
> In addition to confirming multiple reports that McCarron is throwing the ball better than he ever has, Breer notes that the former Alabama star is also showcasing "top-notch pocket presence."



maybe bengal fans can have their prayers answered. :wee-bey


it's not much better, but at least it's a start(and something to show that they might actually be willing to change).


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*



Showtime said:


> maybe bengal fans can have their prayers answered. :wee-bey
> 
> 
> it's not much better, but at least it's a start(and something to show that they might actually be willing to change).












It's been a lot of buzz around him. I mean a lot. Lol it doesn't matter though. Nothing matters as long as Marvin & Brown are around. Folks were screaming until they were blue in the face ( especially me on here ) about giving HILL the starting spot because he is the superior downhill runner and overall suits our division. It took an injured Giovanni against your Colts for him to be recognized. 

Even if McCarron out-performs him in every possible way against opposing first team players in the pre-season, expect him to be starting in the opener. Bengals defy logic.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*

Report: Broncos tried to trade Peyton Manning to Texans


http://profootballtalk.nbcsports.co...manning-to-texans/?ocid=Yahoo&partner=ya5nbcs



:what Why?


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*



Abreu Bomb Alert System said:


> Report: Broncos tried to trade Peyton Manning to Texans
> 
> 
> http://profootballtalk.nbcsports.co...manning-to-texans/?ocid=Yahoo&partner=ya5nbcs
> ...


http://profootballtalk.nbcsports.co...f-attempt-to-trade-peyton-manning-to-houston/



A Broncos Spokesperson said:


> “The speculation is false, and your report is inaccurate.”


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*

2015 strength of schedule for each team ( combined 2014 record of all 16 opponents, combined winning percentage ):



Spoiler: SOS



1. Pittsburgh Steelers: 147-107-2, .579

2. Cincinnati Bengals: 144-112, .563

3. San Francisco 49ers: 143-112-1, .561

4. Seattle Seahawks: 142-112-2, .559

5. Arizona Cardinals:142-113-1, .557

6. St. Louis Rams: 141-114-1, .553

T-7. Oakland Raiders: 139-116-1, .545

T-7. Kansas City Chiefs: 139-116-1, .545

9. Cleveland Browns: 138-116-2, .543

10. Denver Broncos: 138-117-1, .541

11. Baltimore Ravens: 137-117-2, .539

12. Minnesota Vikings: 138-118, .539

13. Chicago Bears: 136-120, .531

14. Green Bay Packers: 135-120-1, .529

15. Detroit Lions: 135-121, .527

16. San Diego Chargers: 132-123-1, .518

17. Miami Dolphins: 126-130, .492

18. New York Jets: 125-131, .488

19. Buffalo Bills: 124-131-1, .486

T-20. Washington Redskins: 122-133-1, .478

T-20. New York Giants: 122-133-1, .478

22. New England Patriots: 122-134, .477

23. Philadelphia Eagles: 121-134-1, .475

24. Dallas Cowboys: 119-136-1, .467

25. Jacksonville Jaguars: 118-137-1, .463

26. Tennessee Titans: 111-144-1, .435

27. Carolina Panthers: 111-145, .434

28. New Orleans Saints: 109-145-2, .429

29. Tampa Bay Buccaneers: 108-146-2, .425

30. Houston Texans: 106-148-2, .417

31. Indianapolis Colts: 106-149-1, .417

32. Atlanta Falcons: 104-150-2, .409






RUSSELL said:


> Texans/Jets/Dolphins/Chargers/Chiefs are all going to have a play for the wild card. 0-1% chance that all three make the playoffs again.





Ickey Shuffle said:


> I̶ ̶t̶h̶i̶n̶k̶ ̶1̶-̶3̶ ̶a̶r̶e̶ ̶a̶l̶l̶ ̶g̶o̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶b̶e̶ ̶i̶n̶ ̶t̶h̶e̶ ̶p̶l̶a̶y̶o̶f̶f̶s̶ ̶a̶g̶a̶i̶n̶.̶ ̶J̶u̶s̶t̶ ̶t̶h̶e̶ ̶m̶a̶t̶t̶e̶r̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶t̶i̶e̶b̶r̶e̶a̶k̶e̶r̶s̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶w̶h̶a̶t̶-̶n̶o̶t̶.̶


Lol cross out that garbage. You're completely right @RUSSELL

It's going to be *really* difficult. Despite our heavy injury bug, we still went 10-5-1. No excuses though. Every team goes through injuries obviously. Defense needs to show up this year and actually tackle someone in the backfield. He's no Zimmer, but I still have confidence in Paul Guenther to get us back where we were the year prior. Dalton has everything he needs now. Running game, O-Line, full stash of receivers, pass-catching + run-blocking TE's... Fuck! He has it all. I usually defend and baby Dalton, but none of that this season. I might end up getting myself banned :lol.

@AryaDark @Pratchett @tark1n

I know it's a few other Bengals fans on here, but I don't remember your names on here right off the top of my head. We will have almost 30 free agents after this season ( March 2016 ):

http://www.cincyjungle.com/the-chronicle/2015/6/26/8840987/the-chronicle-this-cant-be-the-end-for-bengals

Undoubtedly everyone is not coming back. This run of success we have had over these past 4+ years might end and we're going to end up swamping places with the Browns in last place like the good ol' days. Hope you guys are ready. Well, you already know heartbreak with this franchise... And no. The goal is not about winning a playoff game. Who cares about that besides narrative enthusiast. I mean yeah it would be nice to get that monkey off our backs, but that standard is too low. With current this talent I might add?! No. I won't accept that. I''m still going to be mad if or when we fail to do so. Despite management, I still believe we can do this. But it's now or never. Hill already sees what's going on and he's only been in the league for 1 season. 



> "It's been four years in a row, and if it doesn't happen this year, then it's probably never going to happen. That's the mentality and the sense of urgency that we bring in every day. Something has to change. Getting to the playoffs every year, that's cool and all, but we want to get to the next level. The sense of urgency needs to pick up and just the get-up and the want-to to do it. Everyone has that mentality right now and that's going to definitely help us going into the season."


You know it's sad when a guy that just got here had to say that. But it needed to be said since our coach won't. Remember when Dillon said that we will never win with the Brown family? Up to this day he's been right. I hope this year we can finally put that to bed.

I was only going say something about our SOS, didn't mean to ramble :lol.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*

I agree. It is shit or get off the pot this year. I think this is their best chance to accomplish something, and what better year to win the Superbowl than this year?

It only seems appropriate that the Bengals should win *Superbowl L*.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*

I had a dream that the Panthers won a world title. :cam


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*

That wasn't a dream, you just had a Raven Symone-esque vision into the future.


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*

Andrew Quarless arrested for firing a gun twice during an argument with a group of women. source fpalm

I hope the Packers release him, dudes a dumbass.

What the hell is going on with the Packers this offseason? First Letroy Guion gets pulled over for driving erratically and is found in possession of pot, an unloaded gun and $190,028 in cash. Then Datone Jones gets suspended for possession of pot. Hell, I forgot he was even on the team until I heard he was suspended. Now Quarless decides to remove any doubt that he's a dumbass.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*



pre)Ghost said:


> Andrew Quarless arrested for firing a gun twice during an argument with a group of women. source fpalm


Hey! I remember that dude! He was on one of my connected franchises. He was my 2nd string TE....I think he only caught 1 TD.

Can you please get rid of that sig? Just looking at it makes me sad. Dolphins blew that game because of god damn Joe calling a timeout! :cry it was a great game though

Anyways, I'm ready for another year of NFL Football!


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*

Sometimes it's hard to support a league filled with neanderthal like people. Gotta be the worst people of any sports league


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*

Probably should just disband the Packers franchise and give Aaron Rodgers to Dallas. Lacy too.

imo


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*



MrMister said:


> Probably should just disband the Packers franchise and give Aaron Rodgers to *Chicago*. Lacy too.
> 
> imo


Fixed.


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*

so jpp supposedly lost parts of his hand in a firework accident

mrka

edit just broke on deadspin
http://deadspin.com/report-jason-pierre-paul-seriously-damaged-hand-in-fir-1715870503


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*



Chrome said:


> Fixed.


Ok, you guys can have Rodgers. We've been blessed with multiple Hall of Fame QBs. You guys on the other hand...yeah you get Rodgers.


We still get LACY though.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*

Partially missing fingers :ugh2


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*



MrMister said:


> Ok, you guys can have Rodgers. We've been blessed with multiple Hall of Fame QBs. You guys on the other hand...yeah you get Rodgers.
> 
> 
> We still get LACY though.


Do they have any NFL caliber corners? Patriots could use a few of those :side:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*

^^^I don't know. You can have them if they do.

Sounds pretty horrific about JPP.

Don't get fireworks. Never have.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*



MrMister said:


> Ok, you guys can have Rodgers. We've been blessed with multiple Hall of Fame QBs. You guys on the other hand...yeah you get Rodgers.
> 
> 
> We still get LACY though.


Well we did have LUCKMAN way back in the day. But after that, yeah it's been pretty bad for the most part. :cutler

Speaking of Luckman, he passed away on this day 17 years ago. RIP the Bears only consistently good quarterback.


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*



BrutusIsNotMyName said:


> Hey! I remember that dude! He was on one of my connected franchises. He was my 2nd string TE....I think he only caught 1 TD.
> 
> Can you please get rid of that sig? Just looking at it makes me sad. Dolphins blew that game because of god damn Joe calling a timeout! :cry it was a great game though
> 
> Anyways, I'm ready for another year of NFL Football!


Joe was just doing his old team a solid. 



MrMister said:


> Probably should just disband the Packers franchise and give Aaron Rodgers to Dallas. Lacy too.
> 
> imo


Nah, it's not like this is Bengals level bad as far as legal trouble goes.

Why do the Cowboys need Lacy anyways? They've made the brilliant move of replacing DeMarco Murray with Darren McFadden. Nevermind...


Chrome said:


> Well we did have LUCKMAN way back in the day. But after that, yeah it's been pretty bad for the most part. :cutler
> 
> Speaking of Luckman, he passed away on this day 17 years ago. RIP the Bears only consistently good quarterback.


Jay Cutler has been a blessing to the Bears. Statistically he's their best qb as he is the all-time leader in pass completions, completion percentage, quarterback rating, and game-winning drives. Plus two games a year he does this:






:drose


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*



pre)Ghost said:


> Nah, it's not like this is Bengals level bad as far as legal trouble goes.


We all have to be good at something, you know


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*

Cam for MVP!


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*



Pratchett said:


> We all have to be good at something, you know












Too bad everyone didn't get to bang Sarah Jones


----------



## jake_anton (Feb 17, 2015)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*

Are the Vikings going to get any OL help?


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*

https://instagram.com/p/0l0n2CQT1d/

Y u let him go JERREH whyyyyy. So beast.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*

Holy crap Kenny fucking Stabler died. Rest in Peace.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*

R.I.P. Kenny Stabler!


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*

https://scholarblogs.emory.edu/esma/2015/07/08/2015-nfl-fan-equity-rankings/

:ti
Some Emory University nerds think the Cowboys have the best fans in the NFL. They ranked my Browns second-to-last. We've been ignorantly following this dumb ass team since they came back in 1999. Based on loyalty alone, we should be ranked in the top five. Whoever did this study deserves to lose their reproductive organs.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*

It mostly seems to be based in money and drawing power. That considered, no shock the Cowboys finish at the top.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*

RIP to the Snake. Those Raiders teams were filled with some of the greatest characters the sport has seen.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*

Cowboys and best fans in the same sentence. :ha


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*

Chicago Bears have the best fans in my unbiased opinion. :side:


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*

Patriots fans? The same fans that pile out of the stadium when their team is losing before the game ends?

Colts at 9. I'll take it. Downtown is awesome before games. Great atmosphere and people.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*

That is such a terrible list.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*

Lol stop it @ that list :booklel

Despite what their team might have gone through since the tuck rule, the Raiders have the best / passionate fan base IMO. 




























No one even sniffs them.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*

Dolphins is the worst fan base!? Are you kidding me!?

Browns the second to last worst fan base!? They are the most loyal fans in the NFL!

Patriots 2nd best!?

This list is laughable!


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xcwJt4bcnXs


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*

Steelers are middle of the pack :lol Yeah okay. They have one of the largest fanbases in the nation.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*

Pittsburgh always bring a ton of fans to Carolina.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*

dez got paid :dez


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*

Dez will hold out for a new deal next year.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*

The most important thing here that :dez and DT can now be DRAFTed in fantasy without any fear of them not playing due to hold out.

STAAAAAAATS


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*

Stephen Gostkowski got paid indeed.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*

JUSTIN HOUSTON :mark:

Who's ready for Sack City??


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*

:mark: Training camp starts this week! :mark:


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*

God, the 49ers are going to suck.

Unless CKaep is greatness.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*

Justin Hunter has so much talent but he is an idiot.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*

NFL NAME HERE


THE DARK LORD BRADY RISES


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*

I'd consider changing my name to Lord Cutler but most of my posts would then get intercepted and returned for a TD.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*



Chrome said:


> I'd consider changing my name to Lord Cutler but most of my posts would then get intercepted and returned for a TD.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*



Joffrey Baratheon said:


>


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*



Chrome said:


>


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*



Joffrey Baratheon said:


>


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*



Chrome said:


>


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*

Cutler is a cat man! :lol


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*

https://twitter.com/EAMaddenNFL/status/623959114352340992










https://twitter.com/EAMaddenNFL/status/623959114352340992/photo/1


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*

Nice name change Lord Brady!


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*






:mark:

Dont be like Arts and Craftsy Romo, be a legend.

We def need a Arts n Craftsy Romo smiley


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: Summer Camp*

:lmao

Definitely need Arts and Craftsy :romo smilie.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Ickey Shuffle said:


> @Mercy @Pratchett
> 
> Both of you were right. It has happened
> 
> ...


I'm calling it now: the Bengals miss the playoffs all together, and Marvin gets yet ANOTHER year.

Bengals aren't a pro team, just the brown family business.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: NFL: Summer Camp*



amhlilhaus said:


> I'm calling it now: the Bengals miss the playoffs all together, and Marvin gets yet ANOTHER year.
> 
> Bengals aren't a pro team, just the brown family business.


A part of me hoping that they do so it would force them into a corner while the whole city brings out their torches. With half the team maybe gone, it would present a dilemma we haven't seen in like forever. Re-build would be the obvious, but that means an entirely different thing with the Browns. Idk. Can't think of a bigger season than this one for the Bengals.


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

*Re: NFL: Summer Camp*

I'm going to make a bold prediction and say that Marvin Lewis gets his first playoff win and is rewarded with a lifetime contract for doing what hasn't been done since 1990. 



MrMister said:


> :lmao
> 
> Definitely need Arts and Craftsy :romo smilie.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NFL: Summer Camp*

so i'm probably alone on this, but i don't think seattle should keep wilson if he wants 25+ million. he's not worth gutting your team over, especially a team as great as seattle is as a whole.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: NFL: Summer Camp*



RUSSELL said:


> so i'm probably alone on this, but i don't think seattle should keep wilson if he wants 25+ million. he's not worth gutting your team over, especially a team as great as seattle is as a whole.


Nah. I feel the same way. But that's what the NFL is all about now. QB driven league. He's an above average game manager who provides flexibility from the pocket. Won't be surprised at all if they do it.

Look at Tannehill. Not elite, but not bad either. He got paid. I like me some Tannehill though.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

*Re: NFL: Summer Camp*

^ 

I agree


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: NFL: Summer Camp*

Considering the fact that teams will give up their left nut for a QB and Wilson is in that upper echelon, of course you pay him. I'm not risking my super bowl contender with Tavaris Jackson (or whoever their backup is).


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: NFL: Summer Camp*

Russell's not a top-tier QB yet, but he's still too valuable to lose. If I were the Seahawks, I wouldn't want to take the risk of seeing him on another team. Pay the man.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: NFL: Summer Camp*

Remember why most QBs are paid, it isn't because they're elite, but because they have a crazy amount of value to their own team. They are not easy to replace. That's why Wilson will get paid. Easier to pay a guy who's already a top 10 QB than replace him with drafting.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: NFL: Summer Camp*

@Seabs: My face when I found out :acromo was added = :garrett


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: NFL: Summer Camp*



Godway said:


> Remember why most QBs are paid, it isn't because they're elite, but because they have a crazy amount of value to their own team. They are not easy to replace. That's why Wilson will get paid. Easier to pay a guy who's already a top 10 QB than replace him with drafting.


Yup. It's the most important position. You can look at their skills and it's obvious they're not worth that much, but you have to pay them unless you want to be one of them teams that are on an never-ending journey in search for one like Cleveland, Jacksonville, Houston, N.Y. Jets, etc...


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: NFL: Summer Camp*

Wilson deserves top money. He's not Aaron Rodgers, but he usually makes good decisions...see the previous SB for a bad decision:side:


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: NFL: Summer Camp*



Ickey Shuffle said:


> Yup. It's the most important position. You can look at their skills and it's obvious they're not worth that much, but you have to pay them unless you want to be one of them teams that are on an never-ending journey in search for one like Cleveland, Jacksonville, Houston, N.Y. Jets, etc...


Disagree that they aren't worth what they're getting paid. If you got a good QB you can cover up a lot of holes (see Luck his first few seasons) if you have a bad QB your supporting cast usually can't cover it up enough (see Texans, Browns, Cardinals once Palmer went out). With it turning into a passing league, you need good QBs to win. I mean, who's the worst QB to win a Super Bowl in the last ten years? Flacco? He's an above average QB and was on a tear then. 

You can afford to be cheap at some spots. QB is most definitely not that spot.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: NFL: Summer Camp*



Perfect Poster said:


> Disagree that they aren't worth what they're getting paid. If you got a good QB you can cover up a lot of holes (see Luck his first few seasons) if you have a bad QB your supporting cast usually can't cover it up enough (see Texans, Browns, Cardinals once Palmer went out). With it turning into a passing league, you need good QBs to win. I mean, who's the worst QB to win a Super Bowl in the last ten years? Flacco? He's an above average QB and was on a tear then.
> 
> You can afford to be cheap at some spots. QB is most definitely not that spot.


Flacco is the prime example of paying because of positional value, as opposed to skill. Flacco is a middle of the pack QB. The best football he's ever played in his life was during the SB run, and probably a fluke. Yet he got a massive contract afterwards, simply because they didn't want to try replacing him.

An average QB on a good-great team is going to get paid because of his positional value to the team.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: NFL: Summer Camp*



Godway said:


> Flacco is the prime example of paying because of positional value, as opposed to skill. Flacco is a middle of the pack QB. The best football he's ever played in his life was during the SB run, and probably a fluke. Yet he got a massive contract afterwards, simply because they didn't want to try replacing him.
> 
> An average QB on a good-great team is going to get paid because of his positional value to the team.


You haven't heard breh?! Flacco is elite.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: NFL: Summer Camp*



Ickey Shuffle said:


> You haven't heard breh?! Flacco is elite.


Oh, I sure have. Unfortunately reality set in after that.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: NFL: Summer Camp*

Flacco lol!


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: NFL: Summer Camp*

:banderas Clueless goons running rampant ITT.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: NFL: Summer Camp*



CamillePunk said:


> :banderas Clueless goons running rampant ITT.


I know right. It's astonishing :banderas


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NFL: Summer Camp*

so despite the NFL not having any form of conclusive evidence, :brady 's suspension is being upheld, and he's gonna have to serve the exact amount of games that were handed out to a woman beater :maury

roger has to ut


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: NFL: Summer Camp*



Champ said:


> so despite the NFL not having any form of conclusive evidence, :brady 's suspension is being upheld, and he's gonna have to serve the exact amount of games that were handed out to a woman beater :maury
> 
> roger has to ut



The funniest part is, the whole thing about not turing over his cell phone, when Farve did that, he got a 50,000 fine. 

The fine for ball tampering is 15,000 not a million dollar team fine , loss of draft picks, and a 4 game suspension for the QB.

This is why the NFL is a joke. Its a witch hunt against the Pats, it always has been, as far back as spy gate.

Not to mention the NFL puts out so much misinformation when it comes to the pats.

People still think spy gate was about the pats taping a practice which is just not true. It was taping signals form a live game from the wrong spot on the field. If that cameraman would have been taping from the end zone or off the field (50 ft back from where he was on the side lines), it would been legal.

If this whole deflate thing was another team, it would have been that 15,000 fine and that would have been the end of it.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NFL: Summer Camp*

The Vikes heated frozen balls 

Suspend Bridgewater 4 games and take away a 1st from Minnesota


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NFL: Summer Camp*

Can't wait to hear Bill Burr lose his fucking shit over this 
:ti


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: NFL: Summer Camp*

Make sure he misses game 5 against my cowboys plz court system


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: NFL: Summer Camp*

This is a clear case of racism. The white guy keeps the longer suspension, while the black guys get reduced.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NFL: Summer Camp*

Bell's suspension reduced.

Roger making me proud roud.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: NFL: Summer Camp*



el dandy said:


> Can't wait to hear Bill Burr lose his fucking shit over this
> :ti


bill burr monday podcast :mark:


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: NFL: Summer Camp*

You know what the funniest shit about all this is?

Wells Report - April

Brady destroys phone - June

There's 2 fucking months during this time. Come on. They have the text messages from the "deflators" so why can't they use that as evidence to incriminate Brady? Because from my understanding, texting works 2 ways - you text someone else. So they should have Brady's responses to the deflator.

Seems like a witch hunt to me.

If I were Brady, I would've destroyed my phone too. The NFL would've leaked his private shit anyway considering all the stuff they leak on a daily basis. Good on him. Privacy > Incompetence all day.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: NFL: Summer Camp*

If Brady would have destroyed his cell phone over Geiselle's head, his suspension would have been reduced to one game.


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: NFL: Summer Camp*

LMFAO.

Brady just authorized the NFLPA to appeal his case in federal court. I think he even knows this is bull. Hopefully he goes for the defamation suit.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: NFL: Summer Camp*

:ti Enjoy those extra days off, Tom!


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: NFL: Summer Camp*

Statement from Brady's agent:

"The Commissioner’s decision is deeply disappointing, but not surprising because the appeal process was thoroughly lacking in procedural fairness.

Most importantly, neither Tom nor the Patriots did anything wrong. And the NFL has no evidence that anything inappropriate occurred.

*The appeal process was a sham, resulting in the Commissioner rubber-stamping his own decision. For example, the Wells investigative team was given over 100 days to conduct its investigation. Just days prior to the appeal hearing, we were notified that we would only have four hours to present a defense; therefore, we didn’t have enough time to examine important witnesses. Likewise, it was represented to the public that the Wells team was ‘independent’; however, when we requested documents from Wells, our request was rejected on the basis of privilege. We therefore had no idea as to what Wells found from other witnesses, nor did we know what those other witnesses said.*

These are just two examples of how the Commissioner failed to ensure a fair process.

Additionally, the science in the Wells Report was junk. It has been thoroughly discredited by independent third parties.

*Finally, as to the issue of cooperation, we presented the Commissioner with an unprecedented amount of electronic data, all of which is incontrovertible. I do not think that any private citizen would have agreed to provide anyone with the amount of information that Tom was willing to reveal to the Commissioner. Tom was completely transparent. All of the electronic information was ignored; we don’t know why. The extent to which Tom opened up his private life to the Commissioner will become clear in the coming days.
*
The Commissioner’s decision and discipline has no precedent in all of NFL history. His decision alters the competitive balance of the upcoming season. The decision is wrong and has no basis, and it diminishes the integrity of the game.”

---------------

You fucked up Roger. You fucked up.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: NFL: Summer Camp*

lolololmao :brady2


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: NFL: Summer Camp*

All this butthurt and schadenfreude ITT :banderas


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

*Re: NFL: Summer Camp*

Not really surprised the suspension didn't get reduced.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NFL: Summer Camp*

it is now official, Tom Brady is a cheater. :brady


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NFL: Summer Camp*



Champ said:


> so despite the NFL not having any form of conclusive evidence, :brady 's suspension is being upheld, and he's gonna have to serve the exact amount of games that were handed out to a woman beater :maury
> 
> roger has to ut





birthday_massacre said:


> The funniest part is, the whole thing about not turing over his cell phone, when Farve did that, he got a 50,000 fine.
> 
> The fine for ball tampering is 15,000 not a million dollar team fine , loss of draft picks, and a 4 game suspension for the QB.
> 
> ...





Lord Brady said:


> The Vikes heated frozen balls
> 
> Suspend Bridgewater 4 games and take away a 1st from Minnesota





SnapOrTap said:


> You know what the funniest shit about all this is?
> 
> Wells Report - April
> 
> ...


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: NFL: Summer Camp*

Time to put an asterisk next to that super bowl win.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: NFL: Summer Camp*

Plus the Pats cheated to win their other 3 SBs. It's a shame this team is compared to the Cowboys, Steelers, Niners, and even yes...the Packers.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: NFL: Summer Camp*

Pats should be moved to London as punishment imo. A culture of cheaters that won't learn their lesson. Belichick should be barred for life as well for helping start that culture. Bob Kraft should lose his team for batting an eye to this as well.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: NFL: Summer Camp*



SnapOrTap said:


> You know what the funniest shit about all this is?
> 
> Wells Report - April
> 
> ...


I'm not gonna comment much since I stopped following this once I reached my own conclusion, but this whole "Brady throwing out his cellphone omg guilty" crap is bs. I mean, we are talking about other than Peyton Manning the most famous man in football who is married to a supermodel and a rich man probably with lucrative business plans too on his phone. Consider that Brady and his camp are already quite skeptical of this "process" that is presided over by THE COMMISSIONER OF THE SAME ORGANIZATION THAT BRADY IS APPEALING HIS SUSPENSION AGAINST (that is so ludicrously unfair is why I capitalized that). If I were in his position, I'd be paranoid about personal stuff getting leaked too. Could be nudes of his SUPERMODEL wife, financial information/management, hell, for all we know Tom could be having an affair that would destroy his image if leaked. Many, many things beyond this situation that could cause Tom destroying the phone. All those possibilities in the wrong hands could make for a hell of a personal and/or PR nightmare. 

Besides, don't cell phone companies have a record of exchanges of texts anyways? If the NFL wanted to know things so bad: why not just go to Tom's cell phone carrier? With a government subpeona, they would have to release that info anyway, and this is going to court.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NFL: Summer Camp*



Perfect Poster said:


> Pats should be moved to London as punishment imo. A culture of cheaters that won't learn their lesson. Belichick should be barred for life as well for helping start that culture. Bob Kraft should lose his team for batting an eye to this as well.


I'm fairly confident NFL Europe would be more competitive than playing in the AFC East so I'm all for that move.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NFL: Summer Camp*



MrMister said:


> Plus the Pats cheated to win their other 3 SBs. It's a shame this team is compared to the Cowboys, Steelers, Niners, and even yes...the Packers.


they cheated in a 2007 regular season game against the new york jets. they were punished a 1st round pick as a result. they won their next 18 fucking games lmao. if it was really a big deal they wouldn;'t have been a minute from going 19.0

not to mention teams prior to 2007 spied frequently including the super bowl winning cowboys. there isn't any proof NE spied prior to 2007












also they beat indy 45-7 so yeah c'mon


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NFL: Summer Camp*



MrMister said:


> Plus the Pats cheated to win their other 3 SBs. It's a shame this team is compared to the Cowboys, Steelers, Niners, and even yes...the Packers.


also jesus dude really?

http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/nfl-s...is-49ers-used-illegal-silicone-155630060.html

http://profootballtalk.nbcsports.com/2015/02/07/jerry-rice-admits-to-cheating-says-everyone-did-it/

http://www.sfgate.com/news/article/NFL-probing-49ers-for-salary-cap-violations-3308679.php


i don't understand why nfl fans only think 1 team does this shit


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NFL: Summer Camp*

you guys should stick to wrestling


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NFL: Summer Camp*



CamillePunk said:


> Time to put an asterisk next to that super bowl win.


i guess we should for the 2009 saints for bounty gate

the 2000 ravens for murder gate 

the 1997 and 1998 broncos for salary cap gate

the 49ers dynasty for stickem gate silicone gate and salary cap gate

the raiders sb teams for illegal gear such as giants casts colored the same as the jerseys to remain hidden used to hit players as well as other hilarious stuff they did to gain an advantage but are seen as cool bad boys of the 70s-80s :shrug

as well as many other teams

even this year the vikes, falcons, browns cheated. nobody cares though


patriots win 45-7 and brady does better in the 2nd half w normal balls but hey THEY WON CAUSE 2PSILOL


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: NFL: Summer Camp*

:lmao :brady2


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NFL: Summer Camp*

love my brady


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: NFL: Summer Camp*

quadruple post of rage was great. :brady2/:brady2 imo

actually needed a bit more text, but still pretty :brady2


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NFL: Summer Camp*



MrMister said:


> quadruple post of rage was great. :brady2/:brady2 imo
> 
> actually needed a bit more text, but still pretty :brady2


I always stand by my man :brady5


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: NFL: Summer Camp*

Espn reporting that brady said destroying his cell phone was a common occurance when he got a new one, and that he alwayd did it. But the phone prior to the one they wanted access to was still active. Meaning that the reasoning given for destroying the phone (even despite it being a very critical peice to all this) is pretty weak.


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: NFL: Summer Camp*

Oh.. apparently it was part of the report...

"“Mr. Brady explained that when he changes cellphones, he gives his old cellphone to an assistant to ‘destroy the phone so that no one can ever, you know, reset it or do something where the information is available to anyone.’ But this conflicts with the fact that the cellphone that he used prior to November 6, 2014, was, in fact, available for Mr. Maryman’s review. Had Mr. Brady followed what he and his attorneys called his ‘ordinary practice,’ one would expect that the cellphone that he had used prior to November 6, 2014 would have been destroyed long before Mr. Maryman was hired. No explanation was provided for this anomaly."


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: NFL: Summer Camp*

So there are three phones in this process.. 
- One that he used from spring of 2014 through november 5, 2014 - which was still intact and he handed over for review.

- one between november 5 and march 6 - which was destroyed

- one between march 6 and april 8. (Which unclear if this phone was replaced or turned over at this time). But was intact and reviewed.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: NFL: Summer Camp*



Lord Brady said:


> i guess we should for the 2009 saints for bounty gate
> 
> the 2000 ravens for murder gate


how do those help you win a super bowl????


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: NFL: Summer Camp*

My care o meter for this story has been at 0 since I first heard about it.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: NFL: Summer Camp*

Still expect the Patriots to ultimately come out on top from the East ( albeit on paper this should be one of the more intense conferences this year ), so yeah... Besides the trolling factor, who cares. It's over and done with. Typical 1 or 2 seed. Maybe miss out on the 1st round bye. Let's see how their defense works out though. Plus they only have 1 "give me game" during that 4 game stretch ( Jacksonville ).


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: NFL: Summer Camp*

If this is true, what the hell was Brady thinking? You have public support on your side, and you pull this stunt? To destroy your phone, regardless, makes you look guilty as hell. 

Meanwhile, it's obvious Goodell has been pressured by some owners to hold firm. Druggies and woman beaters have been getting their suspensions reduced (LeVeon Bell and Greg Hardy), but for a little air in a football he won't budge. 

However, sounds like if the players union gets the injunction in court, the appeal won't be heard there until spring at the earliest. So, Brady can play this season and in the event the appeal somehow doesn't go his way, he can ride off into the sunset and retire instead of serving it.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: NFL: Summer Camp*

Eric Berry has beaten cancer and is returning to play football :mark: Can we talk about this please? What a fucking man.


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: NFL: Summer Camp*



TomahawkJock said:


> Eric Berry has beaten cancer and is returning to play football :mark: Can we talk about this please? What a fucking man.


:mark:


I'm holding back on my expectations, tho. I feel like he's probably done everything he can to stay prepared, but the treatment for cancer can leave your body pretty beat up.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: NFL: Summer Camp*

Did they ever determine how long he had cancer? Because his career has pretty much been injury after injury since he was drafted.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NFL: Summer Camp*

This thread is so fucking hilarious right now.

The levels of butt hurt are at an all time high.

:brady2:brady2 / :brady2

Only Patriot fans would try to throw other teams under the bus in some sort of excuse to say what they did is ok.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Great news about Eric Berry. 

Dallas could sign Chris Johnson:lol

If only he still had getting away from the cops speed.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



MrMister said:


> Great news about Eric Berry.
> 
> Dallas could sign Chris Johnson:lol
> 
> If only he still had getting away from the cops speed.


LOL wut thats hilarious. +1.

Kraft and BB going HAM ON GOODELL AND THE LEAGUE lmao. This shit is literal gold. I love it. Way to keep me entertained this off season Patriots. Bravo. Could care less how this plays out either way, just think the drama is too funny.


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: NFL: Summer Camp*



Godway said:


> Did they ever determine how long he had cancer? Because his career has pretty much been injury after injury since he was drafted.




He missed the 2011 season. And much of last year. 3 year gap between "injuries". Not exactly injury prone.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Maybe I was thinking of someone else. I could of sworn he was on IR like every year.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

The more Brady speaks on this issue, the worse he looks. Just shut up, take the suspension like a man, and move on. By this point, you are only tainting your legacy further. And love Kraft's temper tantrum after agreeing to the process: "waah I didn't get my way waaaaahhh stupid Goodell you are supposed to kiss my ass waaaah". No wonder the Patriots are a slimepit of an organisation. They have a fucking child for an owner.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Y'all gotta calm down.

We'll be just fine. As long as Gronk is healthy and we get anything out of the running game, thing will be just fine. Well at least for the offense. RELAX.


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*











Welcome back berry!


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

magic, pls tell me you don't think tom deserves as many games as a woman beater. i never said he didn't deserve a suspension, but 4 is pushing it.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



Champ said:


> magic, pls tell me you don't think tom deserves as many games as a woman beater. i never said he didn't deserve a suspension, but 4 is pushing it.


Rice served more than a 4 game suspension though and only served the # he did after being reinstated by appeal. And the NFL has different suspensions in place now for domestic violence. If you want to compare this 4 games to something compare it to the rules they have in place now.

Brady/The Patriots fucked with the integrity and legitimacy of the game. Seems like something that should be taken very seriously to me.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

woman beating has nothing to do with the NFL. that should be for the justice system to handle(properly, which they don't and that's retarded). cheating in a NFL game seems like a big deal to me, a bigger deal to the game than woman beating as that's all about image rather than the game itself like JIM was saying. so ya, i think brady does deserve his punishment, if not a bigger one because the pats seem to like to cheat a lot. :brady2


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

And ya, I've been saying that at all along. Rice should have been in punished as a criminal. A suspension from the NFL is meaningless.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



Godway said:


> Maybe I was thinking of someone else. I could of sworn he was on IR like every year.


That was Mike Brown of the Bears and/or Bob Sanders of the Colts:side:


And it's not that Brady cheated as much as he denied and covered it up. Just say you cheat like the rest of the league, take the hit, and go win another Super Bowl (assuming your opponent throws the ball at the 1 when they have LYNCH again).


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

was referring to hardy, jm.

and scientists confirmed that there's no perk involved in throwing an under-inflated ball. it's actually a disadvantage. so lel @ "cheating".


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



Champ said:


> was referring to hardy, jm.
> 
> and scientists confirmed that there's no perk involved in throwing an under-inflated ball. it's actually a disadvantage. so lel @ "cheating".


Well again, ROGER suspended him for 10 games. Arbitration reduced it. 

I'm pretty sure the Patriots didn't deflate the footballs to make the game harder for themselves.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

LOL scientists that have never thrown a football before...

Whatever makes it easier for someone to throw the ball is what is right for that person. It's not the same for everyone. Different people grip the ball differently. Various QBs have said how they prefer the ball and it's not always the same.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

but ball tampering is ball tampering, even if you warm up footballs in cold conditions. don't see fines or suspensions for that though.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

These assholes couldn't even PROVE that Brady knew something about the footballs.

"More than likely" "Believe"

foh with four games. And I'm not fond of the Pats btw.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

@Champ: I think Brady's suspension is partly or even perhaps wholly due to him not being 100% truthful as far as the NFL saw it.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



JM said:


> This thread is so fucking hilarious right now.
> 
> The levels of butt hurt are at an all time high.
> 
> ...


No one is saying what Brady did was ok. They are saying the punishment does not fit the crime.



This whole thing has been a witch hunt because its the patriots.

Once the balls were said to be "tampered with" the pats should have been fined $15,000 like the rule states.

No one gave a shit when the vikings and panthers were warming footballs which is illegal during that game. 

Neither of them got fined one million dollars and they didn't lose draft picks.

Also the whole thing about brady not coopering is also laughable. He got 4 games for that yet Farve fused to turn over his cell phone during the sexting thing and he just got fined $50,000.

Its funny the NFL reduces wife/GF beaters suspension but oh Brady probably knew about letting air out of some balls, so he is going to get 4 game suspension and it won't even be reduced LOL.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



MrMister said:


> @Champ: I think Brady's suspension is partly or even perhaps wholly due to him not being 100% truthful as far as the NFL saw it.


I think it's a combination of both cheating and not being truthful with the NFL.


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

*Re: NFL: Summer Camp*



TomahawkJock said:


> Eric Berry has beaten cancer and is returning to play football :mark: Can we talk about this please? What a fucking man.


It's a shame that this isn't getting more coverage. No one would have blamed him if he chose to retire. It's great that he has a shot at continuing his career.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



birthday_massacre said:


> No one is saying what Brady did was ok. They are saying the punishment does not fit the crime.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a witch hunt because the Patriots have been shady about the whole situation instead of being upfront and honest about it. Basically trying to make the NFL out to be fools. 

Brady's offences occurred on the field. Favre's actions did not. One put the legitimacy of the NFL i doubt and the other one did not. I don't really know why you would think these are comparable. 

And again, Roger Goodall suspended Hardy for 10 games and Ray Rice indefinitely and implemented the new policies for suspensions regarding domestic violence. It's not really his fault he's been overruled both times. These guys should be in jail at which point an NFL suspension would be redundant. I really don't think the NFL should be responsible for punishing criminals. 

Fact is the Patriots and Brady tampered with balls. Lied about it. Tried to cover it up and got punished for it.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

how many times is this going to be discussed? can't we move on and talk about JAMEIS?


how does everyone think JAMEIS is going to do? will he live up to the hype? will he have johnny football like problems?


can we move the fuck on and let the pat fans cry over and over and stop talking to them as they'll just keep crying? plz. they think it's unfair, we get it, we would likely also think it is unfair if it happened to our QB/team. discussing it with them won't change anything. anything but more brady talk. :mj2


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



RUSSELL said:


> how does everyone think JAMEIS is going to do? will he live up to the hype? will he have johnny football like problems?


Crab Legs > Johnny Football IMO

Let's see how much he matured first of all. Something Johnny hasn't done yet.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



RUSSELL said:


> how many times is this going to be discussed? can't we move on and talk about JAMEIS?
> 
> 
> how does everyone think JAMEIS is going to do? will he live up to the hype? will he have johnny football like problems?
> ...


I don't know but I want @El Conquistador's opinion on the Famous One.

Jameis certainly has some good receivers and could have a good RB if Doug Martin can be resurgent.

Touching on what @Ickey Shuffle posted, I like Winston more than Manziel too, but I thought nothing of Manziel. He is a Doug Flutie starter kit, but he's got all the wrong priorities.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Man, Kraft going in on the league :trips9. Never knew I could have a mark out moment with nothing wrestling related.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



RUSSELL said:


> how many times is this going to be discussed? can't we move on and talk about JAMEIS?
> 
> 
> how does everyone think JAMEIS is going to do? will he live up to the hype? will he have johnny football like problems?
> ...





MrMister said:


> I don't know but I want @El Conquistador's opinion on the Famous One.
> 
> Jameis certainly has some good receivers and could have a good RB if Doug Martin can be resurgent.
> 
> Touching on what @Ickey Shuffle posted, I like Winston more than Manziel too, but I thought nothing of Manziel. He is a Doug Flutie starter kit, but he's got all the wrong priorities.


Famous will be as advertised imo. Where he'll really surprise people is with his intangibles and acumen. I don't know if people realize how good of a leader he is, or how good he is at commanding a huddle, or ceasing the moment, or at just understanding pre-snap reads. I'd say his intangibles are an even bigger strength than his physical attributes.

But, Famous can make every throw. Strong arm. Good anticipation. Larger than life personality. He's exactly what the Tampa franchise needs. SRS. 

He'll probably be a Cam Newton tier QB - somewhere around that tier in your QB rankings. Top 10. Better thrower, capable rusher, not as athletically gifted as Cam (Jameis isn't nifty and is actually slow footed and clumsy from all the crab legs). He also might not be able to see Evans from fifty yards away, which can be problematic. Jameis is near-sighted.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Damn, cops are watching Goodell's house. :wow

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...police-following-tom-brady-suspension-ruling/


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

So Tom, how do you feel about your suspension being upheld.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

ESPN should let Brady be an analyst during his suspension to piss the NFL off. But he only analyzes Peyton Manning games, so he can sit there burying him every week.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

http://profootballtalk.nbcsports.co...B - SNF on NBC&utm_tags=srm[football,article]

Coach Pettine throwing down the fucking gauntlet! :mark: I'm hoping we finish at 8-8 this year!


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Johnny Idiotface ain't winning no title.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Vontaze Burfict is targeted to return in the 3rd pre-season game. Plz don't rush him back :StephenA. Just keep him on PUP.

They don't trust Super Mario enough, so BRANDON FUCKIN TATE looks to be returning kicks again. Welp.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Why is it that whenever we get a top class player, he turns out to be a complete moron? Way to go, Sheldon... fpalm


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



Godway said:


> ESPN should let Brady be an analyst during his suspension to piss the NFL off. But he only analyzes Peyton Manning games, so he can sit there burying him every week.


tom isn't a geek like his fan so it would be all praise. eyton


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



RUSSELL said:


> tom isn't a geek like his fan so it would be all praise. eyton


Nah, he kind of is. That's what I love about him. When it's whistle to whistle, he's the biggest dip shit known to man and would rape Peyton's wife to win a game. But when he's got the camera on him for interviews, he plays all of them.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

sometimes he'll do anything even before the whistle with some ball boys. :kobe3


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Should be interesting having an NFL season without a legitimate incumbent champion. I don't think this has happened since the last two times the Steelers "won" their Super Bowls.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



CamillePunk said:


> Should be interesting having an NFL season without a legitimate incumbent champion. I don't think this has happened since the last two times the Steelers "won" their Super Bowls.


Excuse me?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



Ickey Shuffle said:


> Vontaze Burfict is targeted to return in the 3rd pre-season game. Plz don't rush him back :StephenA. Just keep him on PUP.
> 
> They don't trust Super Mario enough, so BRANDON FUCKIN TATE looks to be returning kicks again. Welp.


Agree completely about Burfict. No reason to rush him.

Haven't heard that about Mario and Tate. I would think it is the coaches trying to motivate Super Mario, but this is Marvin Lewis and Co. They aren't able to think on that level. :no:


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



Ash said:


> Agree completely about Burfict. No reason to rush him.
> 
> Haven't heard that about Mario and Tate. I would think it is the coaches trying to motivate Super Mario, but this is Marvin Lewis and Co. They aren't able to think on that level. :no:


http://www.cincyjungle.com/2015/7/30/9068697/brandon-tate-still-has-support-of-darrin-simmons

http://www.cincyjungle.com/2015/7/28/9059055/gio-bernard-may-return-kicks-this-year-mario-alford-working-to-earn

I'm still surprised Tate is still on the team :mj2

Holding on hope for a Giovani Special Teams move.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

"Jets' Sheldon Richardson charged with resisting arrest 12 days after ban. Richardson's car was traveling as fast as 143 mph, according to the statement, and police said a 12-year-old was among the passengers in his car."

http://espn.go.com/new-york/nfl/sto...ardson-new-york-jets-charged-resisting-arrest


lolololol This literallly happened about 5 miles from where I live. Too damn funny.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

http://www.foxsports.com/nfl/story/...handed-td-catch-on-julian-edelman-pass-073015

:mark:


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Wilson signed. 4 year - $87 million. 60 million in guarantees. 


http://espn.go.com/blog/statsinfo/p...lson-becomes-one-of-nfls-highest-paid-players


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Overpaid, but that's expected. He does the job for their system though.


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

What does Seattle's cap situation look like because last I read Kam Chancellor was holding out for a new contract.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*










Savage.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Rodgers!


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Even when Rodgers doesn't kill a lion, they end up killing themselves.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

:mark: There's gonna be a football game next Sunday!! :mark:


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Michael Johnson has an sprained MCL. Out 4-6 weeks. * Sigh *. Here we go. At least it wasn't no structure damage bama4



The Absolute said:


> :mark: There's gonna be a football game next Sunday!! :mark:


Hell yeah. Preseason tho :no:. But yeah :mark:


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



Ickey Shuffle said:


> Michael Johnson has an sprained MCL. Out 4-6 weeks. * Sigh *. Here we go. At least it wasn't no structure damage bama4


So 4 to 6 weeks from now, or during the regular season? I haven't seen any info yet.



> Hell yeah. Preseason tho :no:. But yeah :mark:


:mark:


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



Ash said:


> So 4 to 6 weeks from now, or during the regular season? I haven't seen any info yet.


From now I think; pending the MRI.

http://www.bengals.com/news/article-1/Lewis-believes-Mike-Johnsons-knee-injury-not-major-/3dff3051-7404-4d4e-84ef-a9740a56c085?campaign=cin:fanshare:twitter


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

RUSSELL said:


> how many times is this going to be discussed? can't we move on and talk about JAMEIS?
> 
> 
> how does everyone think JAMEIS is going to do? will he live up to the hype? will he have johnny football like problems?
> ...


Winston will suck. But any highlights will be paraded endlessly as his 'potential'.

Reminds me of watching game highlights years ago, where they'd show Michael Vick scrambling for yards, throwing beautiful passes, no highlights of the other team. Commentators loving every thing Vick is doing, then at the end it's falcons lose, 35-14


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Godway said:


> ESPN should let Brady be an analyst during his suspension to piss the NFL off. But he only analyzes Peyton Manning games, so he can sit there burying him every week.


That would be can't miss tv.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

It's hard for me to get hype with the lingering suspension. I'm more excited for fantasy football than I am for actual football tbh. I also am pissed the defense will be bend but don't break like it was from 09-13 with a shit secondary. Hopefully, actually desperately needing the pass rush to be great. NE has the LB'ers in Collins Hightower and Mayo. Jones and Nink aren't the most consistent rushers but they're above average. Sheard was a pick up that could be a difference maker. Really comes down to the interior line with Brown and Easely. Not really sure what to expect from either this year but the front 7 is going to need to be good because the secondary is riddled with bums.

Back to Lord Brady, don't think the suspension gets reduced. I mean they should be able to beat Jacksonville so I'm thinking 1-3 or maybe 2-2 by the time the dark lord returns to action. Part of me is thinking it could be a good thing long term. Brady when angry always plays better. He will be on a mission when he gets back. Without him in the first 4 games we can see what we have in Jimmy G, who looks pretty good for a 2nd year kid. I think our lack of run game will make it really tough for him though. People can think what they want but Brady winning that playoff game against the Ravens with like 20 rushing yards from his backs is something I'm not sure you see ever again in a playoff game. They knew he was passing and still couldn't stop it. He didn't even have a deep threat WR for the season either. And in the SB the RB's did nothing rushing the ball. If NE had a dependable back I'd feel ok on the first 4 games, taking some pressure off the kid.

Overall the division is better this year. I could see a few 9 and 10 win teams missing the playoffs in the AFC this year so a 2nd place finish might not be enough. I think the Jets by far have the best defense in the AFC. If they had a qb they'd be the best team in the AFC imo. It sounds crazy to say that but their roster is stacked right now. They have an amazing defensive line, good lb'ers and a top tier secondary with a great defensive coach. Receivers in Marshall, Decker, Smith, Kerley. Good young TE. It all depends on Geno. Bills should be good. Dolphins should be good. I can't really decide on how the standings will go. I think all 4 of these teams have good enough teams to make the playoffs though.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

ermagerd just noticed the title of the thread


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



amhlilhaus said:


> That would be can't miss tv.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



The Absolute said:


> Savage.


He's been killing Bears for years too.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



Lord Brady said:


> I think the Jets by far have the best defense in the AFC. If they had a qb they'd be the best team in the AFC imo.


Agreed. Even with Geno, it's hard to see the Jets being anything worse than 8-8. I'm going to love the Bills vs Jets games. It's going to be a struggle :banderas

Let it be with heavy snow plz mother nature :zayn3


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

ahh to be a texans fan


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

It's so close!!!

The heartbreak and pain!!!


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



Joel Anthony said:


> It's so close!!!
> 
> The heartbreak and pain!!!


Luckily college football breh :mj2

Btw, we're playing against each other again :mj

EDIT:



Spoiler: huge post













At the new renovated stadium :drose


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



Chrome said:


> He's been killing Bears for years too.


:mj :cutler


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



Bubba Chuck said:


> :mj :cutler










:cutler


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Aldon Smith :kobefacepalm. WOAT offseason in anygoddamn sport.


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Aldon Smith arrested...again

Dude just doesn't get it; such a waste of talent. fpalm


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

I am just glad these headlines aren't coming from Cincinnati :drose


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

49ers need to cut ties with Smith.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

49ers are a mess this year


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

They cut him. I don't think he's ever going to play another down of professional ball.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



Ash said:


> I am just glad these headlines aren't coming from Cincinnati :drose


Inb4 they re-open the pseudo jailhouse and give Smith another chance :mj


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

I'm Aldon Smith. Welcome to Jackass.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Aldon Smith, man. Seesh. fpalm

The Niners are about to enter a tough rebuilding year, tbh.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



Ickey Shuffle said:


> Inb4 they re-open the pseudo jailhouse and give Smith another chance :mj


:woah Let's not give them any ideas :woah


----------



## The Random (Dec 13, 2013)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

It's ridiculous that Michael Vick is not a starting QB on a NFL team right now. He could lead a team to the postseason at the least. He just needs to stop getting injured all the time though.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



The Random said:


> It's ridiculous that Michael Vick is not a starting QB on a NFL team right now. He could lead a team to the postseason at the least. He just needs to stop getting injured all the time though.


Eh idk. 35 years old with the way he plays, hence the injury problems, it's not surprising it's hard for him to find employment. He was barely more effective than Geno was last year. I think his starting days are over. He can still be a quality backup IMO. But knowing him, he still thinks he's capable of starting.


----------



## The Random (Dec 13, 2013)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



Ickey Shuffle said:


> Eh idk. 35 years old with the way he plays, hence the injury problems, it's not surprising it's hard for him to find employment. He was barely more effective than Geno was last year. I think his starting days are over. He can still be a quality backup IMO. But knowing him, he still thinks he's capable of starting.


Poor Vick. :crying:


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Vick wouldn't lead anyone to the playoffs


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: NFL:  Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Cody Prewitt waived by the Titans I guess he got injured or something and wasn't able to really do much in TC. Thought he would be a lock there with that needed depth looks like he'll have to practice squad his way up. He was one of my undrafted sleepers.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



Lord Brady said:


> Vick wouldn't lead anyone to the playoffs


Well maybe a CFL team. But his days of leading an NFL team to the playoffs is over methinks.


----------



## ThunderJet88 (Jul 14, 2014)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Just gonna pop in here, and say FUCK the cheating Patriots. They've been cheating for the better part of 15 years now, and I am LOVING all this Anti-Brady exposure this off-season. 

Now that they lost their defensive talent, I'm glad I won't have to witness any more tarnished rings.

Enjoy your **** rings haha. I'd rather be a real fan of a team that hardly wins, instead of a bandwagon fan of a cheating team.


----------



## The Random (Dec 13, 2013)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



ThunderJet88 said:


> Just gonna pop in here, and say FUCK the cheating Patriots. They've been cheating for the better part of 15 years now, and I am LOVING all this Anti-Brady exposure this off-season.
> 
> Now that they lost their defensive talent, I'm glad I won't have to witness any more tarnished rings.
> 
> Enjoy your **** rings haha. I'd rather be a real fan of a team that hardly wins, instead of a bandwagon fan of a cheating team.


I agree and the NFL should take away all of their championships, and I mean ALL of their championships. That includes their AFC east and AFC titles.

EDIT: Take away all of their titles starting from 2001 all the way to the 2014 NFL season.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

:ti

http://yourteamcheats.com/

way to be objective brehs


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

You guys might legit have downs 

Team wins 45 to 7 and outscored indy by 30 w regular balls in the 2nd half but yeah strip their title and strip their 3 before that because they spied in a 2007 regular season game


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



Lord Brady said:


> You guys might legit have downs
> 
> Team wins 45 to 7 and outscored indy by 30 w regular balls in the 2nd half but yeah strip their title and strip their 3 before that because they spied in a 2007 regular season game


And it was against a team they also smashed in the regular season. Hell, most of the playoff teams blew the Colts out in the regular season. The Colts were a mediocre team last year and didn't belong in the playoffs. If the Pats didn't blow them out, someone else would have. 

This is such a non-story to me because I don't buy for a second that what the Pats did had any real impact on the fate of this game.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



Godway said:


> And it was against a team they also smashed in the regular season. Hell, most of the playoff teams blew the Colts out in the regular season. The Colts were a mediocre team last year and didn't belong in the playoffs. If the Pats didn't blow them out, someone else would have.
> 
> This is such a non-story to me because I don't buy for a second that what the Pats did had any real impact on the fate of this game.


these people make me 










on a daily basis


idk if they cheated or not. frankly idc anymore. if they did it hardly made a difference, so given the suspension, loss of a 1st and 4th round pick, etc you'd think that would be enough. that's one of the most harsh penalties i've seen in the nfl. over probable evidence no less. regardless, now they want their title taken away too :lmao












I'm hoping we see vintage karate Lord Brady in the courtroom












In the court we're gonna see Lord Brady take the cape off and go Bruce Wayne on Goodell perhaps. (I know he isn't a lawyer duh)












In the end I think the suspension stays at 4 though and the 1st and 4th stay removed this year. 

I just wanna see an actual game tbh. sick of the long grueling offseason. Sometimes I almost fall asleep and need some salt












on another note, the funniest thing about this all was that after digging through all the emails the worst thing they found in the emails was Brady saying something anaylists have been saying all offseason regarding Manning. I personally think Brady plays another 5 years and Manning 1 more.


----------



## ThunderJet88 (Jul 14, 2014)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



The Random said:


> I agree and the NFL should take away all of their championships, and I mean ALL of their championships. That includes their AFC east and AFC titles.
> 
> EDIT: Take away all of their titles starting from 2001 all the way to the 2014 NFL season.


I was expecting backlash, but thank you for your support. It's BS how they've gotten ANY support at all. I just can't wait for that pathetic human being Brady to retire, as well as Bellicheat.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

refering to brady as "lord brady" is pretty lame tbh.


----------



## The Random (Dec 13, 2013)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



Lord Brady said:


> Vick wouldn't lead anyone to the playoffs


There are some teams that he could lead to the playoffs. Btw how does it feel to know that all of the Patriots Super Bowl victories are tainted?


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



The Random said:


> There are some teams that he could lead to the playoffs. Btw how does it feel to know that all of the Patriots Super Bowl victories are tainted?


No, he can't stay healthy. Even when healthy he hasn't been good since 2010. Vick is sick in Madden though.

01-03-04 aren't tainted. Can't think of why anyone would think they were. Tuck rule perhaps, which was a bs rule 100%. 14? I mean they won by 38 points against a team they've made a habit of owning so don't see why that is tainted either. Maybe cause of the bad play call to end the Super Bowl?


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



Lord Brady said:


> No, he can't stay healthy. Even when healthy he hasn't been good since 2010. *Vick is sick in Madden though.*
> 
> 01-03-04 aren't tainted. Can't think of why anyone would think they were. Tuck rule perhaps, which was a bs rule 100%. 14? I mean they won by 38 points against a team they've made a habit of owning so don't see why that is tainted either. Maybe cause of the bad play call to end the Super Bowl?


That line pretty much sums up Michael Vick's career to me. He's bullshit in Madden.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Tyler Eifert is looking incredible in camp right now by all the reports I've been seeing.

Please let him stay healthy for a whole season.


----------



## The Random (Dec 13, 2013)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



Lord Brady said:


> 01-03-04 aren't tainted. Can't think of why anyone would think they were. Tuck rule perhaps, which was a bs rule 100%. 14? I mean they won by 38 points against a team they've made a habit of owning so don't see why that is tainted either. Maybe cause of the bad play call to end the Super Bowl?


Take a look at these links.

Super Bowl 36http://profootballtalk.nbcsports.com/2013/01/30/marshall-faulk-patriots-cheated-the-rams-out-of-a-super-bowl/
Super Bowl 38http://espn.go.com/nfl/story/_/id/12216634/former-carolina-panthers-gm-marty-hurney-angry-spygate-amid-new-england-patriots-controversy
Super Bowl 39http://www.complex.com/sports/2014/01/bill-belichick-patriots-cheated-super-bowl-xxxix-hollis-thomas


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Lmao that's your reasoning?


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



Lord Brady said:


> Vick is sick in Madden though.





Godway said:


> He's bullshit in Madden.


I call bullshit on that alright. He's always fumbling :mj



Ash said:


> Tyler Eifert is looking incredible in camp right now by all the reports I've been seeing.
> 
> Please let him stay healthy for a whole season.


He has on that Gronkowski brace. It's go time.


----------



## The Random (Dec 13, 2013)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



Lord Brady said:


> Lmao that's your reasoning?


YOU'RE IN DENIAL!


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

If I watch more than a half of this game I'm going to be real disappointed in myself.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

I only lasted a few minutes.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Judging by his performance tonight, Bridgewater's gonna have a pretty good season. I'm still mad we didn't draft him.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



Ted said:


> I only lasted a few minutes.


Yeah I switched to baseball sometime in the 2nd half.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

I turned it to The Weather Channel. :lol


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

There was a game tonight?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



Hawk Harrelson said:


> There was a game tonight?


Yeah the Hall of Fame game.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



The Absolute said:


> Judging by his performance tonight, Bridgewater's gonna have a pretty good season. I'm still mad we didn't draft him.


But... but... Johnny Manziel has said he is leaving his old ways behind and he is going to be better and take his role more seriously. Don't you believe him?


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

i can't force myself to watch preseason in any sport.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Guys, Steve Smith is retiring after this season. :mj2


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

B-Dawg, you must be proud of Cam's mean streak :mj



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/630748635735695360

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/630750436807602176


Spoiler


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



Ash said:


> But... but... Johnny Manziel has said he is leaving his old ways behind and he is going to be better and take his role more seriously. Don't you believe him?


And we all know that Fuckboy is gonna get the starting job, even though Connor Shaw deserves it. This fuckery...


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

cam is above average but as a passer he is pretty meh. i'm not sure he ever becomes elite.


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Number of arrests per team over the last five years.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/630859620571975680

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/630880678360387585
Looks like Cincinnati has cleaned up their act, but the reputation still persists.

Congrats to the Bengals, you are no longer the jailhouse of the NFL. :clap


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

So apparently Geno Smith got into a fight in the locker room with another Jets player and got his jaw broken. Will be out 6-10 weeks.

J E T S JETS JETS JETS


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Geno Smith.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

JESTS.

bryce petty time I suppose.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Geno caught that fade for saying what are thooooooooooooose :maury


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



TyAbbotSucks said:


> Geno caught that fade for saying what are thooooooooooooose :maury


Hahaha :sodone


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/631202665574350849

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/631204144573976576
These fools :done


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Apparently it was over $600 dollars









http://www.ganggreennation.com/2015/8/11/9132949/report-geno-smith-owed-ik-enemkpali-money

For a professional player, that's nothing to jeopardize your career over. But it's still alot of people like that. I guess if Geno was trying to take advantage of him and act like he didn't owe him anything, then it's understandable for Enemkpali to be upset. Who knows outside of the locker room though. That's between Geno and Enemkpali ( plus the teammates who know ).

EDIT: Something was wrong with the quoting.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



> According to Adam Schefter, it was over $600. IK was scheduled to make $529,670 this season, so the $600 is literally 0.1% of the money he just lost.


Who the fuck sucker punches their teammate over $600? :deandre Trivial as fuck.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



The Absolute said:


> Who the fuck sucker punches their teammate over $600? :deandre Trivial as fuck.


A dumbass.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



The Absolute said:


> Who the fuck *sucker punches* their teammate over $600? :deandre Trivial as fuck.


Instead of confronting him about it, he punched Geno without him knowing it was coming. Trivial indeed.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Vintage Jets! :cole

In Bears training camp news, Cutler has yet to throw a pick yet. Must be saving all of them for the regular season. :cutler


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



The Absolute said:


> Judging by his performance tonight, Bridgewater's gonna have a pretty good season. I'm still mad we didn't draft him.


Lol. It's preseason.


----------



## wwefan123 (Jul 22, 2015)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

As long as Patriots don't win the Super Bowl I'm happy :jordy


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

https://twitter.com/FauxJohnMadden/status/631158250487062528


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

I hear my boy LUCKY WHITEHEAD making a little noise at Cowgirls camp...reppin dem OWLS ..


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



Lord Brady said:


> https://twitter.com/FauxJohnMadden/status/631158250487062528


Tremendous.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Wrong thread 

:woah 

:imout


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

LOL the Bills have already picked up IK Enemkpal. :haha


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Lol I see what this was :LIGHTS

That was Rex sending a big "fuck you" to the Jets. He and Enemkpali were in on it from the beginning. Once the reports said "sucker punch", it was obvious


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

While I do find the humor in Buffalo picking up Enemkpal, I'm still not watching the Bills/Jets Thursday night game week 10.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



pre)Ghost said:


> While I do find the humor in Buffalo picking up Enemkpal, I'm still not watching the Bills/Jets Thursday night game week 10.




Would you watch it if they're both 8-1?


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



Hawk Harrelson said:


> Would you watch it if they're both 8-1?


If that unlikely scenario happened, sure. However, I don't anticipate the Jets making the jump from 4-12 to being 8-1 at week 10 this year.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Colts and TY Hilton agree on a contract extension! WOOOOOOOO :mark: Now I can buy that jersey since my Bob Sanders and Pierre Garçon jerseys gave me limited service...


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



> New survey reveals that majority of players in NFL don't think the New England Patriots are "cheaters." 68 percent said they think other teams have illegally tampered with footballs.


:draper2

hopefully this case gets settled soon.


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

^that's only part of it... 


72% of that same group think that the patriots actually deflated the footballs. 


58%(the "majority of players" mentioned above) don't consider them cheaters(so at least some of the people that do think they deflated footballs still don't consider them cheaters), 


about half of them(48%) think that deflating footballs could have an effect on the outcome of the game.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



Sweenz said:


> ^that's only part of it...
> 
> 
> 72% of that same group think that the patriots actually deflated the footballs.
> ...


I doubt they think it could have an effect on a game where one team loses by 30+ points.


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

probably not, but that wasn't the question.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

:lmao at the brady courtroom sketch


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*










If you wish to add this, JM

Also a few more NFL smilies you might have missed

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/51002146-post3428.html


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Lmao, someone got paid to draw that?!


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*










I would love Daryl even more


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

These Brady memes are fantastic :lmao. Can't believe someone actually was paid to draw that.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*










imo


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Guys, the Bears defense is M.I.A...again.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Guys, get HYPED for the Jaguars!

Bortles is gonna lead us to the 5-11 promised land!


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

I know tonight's only a preseason game, but our defense so far got me like:










EDIT: Manziel showing signs of improvement too. Just rushed for a TD. Rehab must have done wonders.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

first time watching pre season since 2009


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

I'm liking what I've seen out of Quinten Rollins so far, almost had a pair of INTs and had nice play cutting down White. I'm hoping Jayrone Elliott steps up this preseason, he reminds me a little bit of Gbaja-Biamila.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

That ref took the bump like a champ in the Packers game!


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

:ti

Just saw the highlight of Weeden's bad snap on NFL Network. Can't believe Dallas hasn't cut this fool yet.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



pre)Ghost said:


> I'm liking what I've seen out of Quinten Rollins so far, almost had a pair of INTs and had nice play cutting down White. I'm hoping Jayrone Elliott steps up this preseason, he reminds me a little bit of Gbaja-Biamila.


I wouldnt go that far (KGB was a heck of a pass rusher before getting slowed), but Ill certainly take it, Ill take a Vonnie Holliday (underrated) hell, Ill take another Kaapman. A rusher outside of Pep and Clay (albeit Neal is developing) would be real nice. At least we dont have to deal w/ the boneheaded plays and penalties galore of Brad Jones anymore.

Most of all though, I just hope for health.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Seemed like when the Bears 2nd team came in the momentum of the game changed and they ended up winning.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



WrestlingOracle said:


> I wouldnt go that far (KGB was a heck of a pass rusher before getting slowed), but Ill certainly take it, Ill take a Vonnie Holliday (underrated) hell, Ill take another Kaapman. A rusher outside of Pep and Clay (albeit Neal is developing) would be real nice. At least we dont have to deal w/ the boneheaded plays and penalties galore of Brad Jones anymore.
> 
> Most of all though, I just hope for health.


I think why I draw that comparison is mainly because they have a similar build and Elliott has shown potential to be a good pass rusher (at least during the preseason). Yeah, it's probably going a little too far at this stage in his career.

I'm hoping someone steps up because I read an article talking about limiting the number of snaps Peppers takes. So whether it's Neal, Elliott, Jones or someone else, I just want someone to step up and fill in the void.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

http://www.cbssports.com/nfl/eye-on...-ray-rice-id-like-to-see-him-get-another-shot

This would DEFINITELY solve our current RB problem. Imagine Rice with an O-line featuring Joe Thomas and a healthy Alex Mack.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

First stringers looked as solid as they could be. Eifert is a beast incarnate imo. No first string injuries. Successful first exhibition.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Kevin White :mj2


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



Hawk Harrelson said:


> Kevin White :mj2


Might miss the whole season. :mj2

On top of that, ND starting defensive lineman Jarron Jones is out for the season too. :mj2

My 2 football teams are cursed. :mj2


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

if you're an alshon fantasy owner though :kobe3


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

First string offense and defense looked :kobe6

defense after that was SHOCKING though so looking forward to another season where defensive injuries ruin us


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



The Absolute said:


> http://www.cbssports.com/nfl/eye-on...-ray-rice-id-like-to-see-him-get-another-shot
> 
> This would DEFINITELY solve our current RB problem. Imagine Rice with an O-line featuring Joe Thomas and a healthy Alex Mack.


uh, rice wasn't a very good back in his last football season and that was before he took 2 years off.


----------



## TerraRising (Aug 5, 2015)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Wish I could talk about handegg and get involved but there are no teams in NYC.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



LUCK said:


> uh, rice wasn't a very good back in his last football season and that was before he took 2 years off.


Even with a bad season and a 2 year break, I'm willing to bet he's still better than our current RBs.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



Chrome said:


> Might miss the whole season. :mj2
> 
> On top of that, ND starting defensive lineman Jarron Jones is out for the season too. :mj2
> 
> My 2 football teams are cursed. :mj2


This is why Chicago can't have nice things. Kevin White hurt. Patrick Kane under investigation, and Derrick Rose could blow a knee again or attempt another three.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

https://twitter.com/blackhanside/status/632556290934308864


this is no longer my running back. :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

lmao T-Rich legitimately has the worst vision of any RB I have ever seen. There's like a hundred gifs of him doing shit like that in his short career. God, what a worthless player.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

trent might go down as one of the WOAT backs


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

The Black Hole, where careers come to die :mj2

And there's the ghost of JaMarcus Russell, which ascends around this time of year and intensifies the WOATness of the Oakland players. Trent has no chance.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Panthers looking GOAT in camp already.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



Ickey Shuffle said:


> First stringers looked as solid as they could be. Eifert is a beast incarnate imo. No first string injuries. Successful first exhibition.


I found the play of Geno Atkins to be particularly encouraging.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



Ash said:


> I found the play of Geno Atkins to be particularly encouraging.


Yup. He doesn't look timid of that knee anymore. '13 Geno may be coming back soon.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Connor Shaw will miss most (or possibly all) of the season on account of thumb surgery. :mj2

EDIT: :lmao T-Rich still hasn't learned anything from his days on my team. And that was three years ago.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Move Tebow to first string, Chip!!! :mark:


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Why isn't this thread stickied yet?


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Because when the 49ers suck, no one cares about the NFL.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Eli wants to be the highest paid player :lmao

I give him full credit for 2011 where he was amazing in the season + playoffs, but this guy is the most inconsistent qb our our time. Miss the playoffs 5/6 times and lead the league in interception 3 times and demand the most money in the leauge :lmao


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Considering what Phillip Rivers just got, Eli just might get it.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



DDMac said:


> Considering what Phillip Rivers just got, Eli just might get it.


They aren`t going to let him walk. They`re changing to a west coast offense which will bring up Eli`s completion percentage and give him better stats. Last year was the first season in the new system. I think Eli has all the talent. Dude just is flat out inconsistent. He'll prob go into the hall for winning 2 SB's when as a Pats fan it was mostly that Giants defense that held them to 14 and 17. Eli and the Giants offense put up 17 and 19 on offense. 

I will say in favor of Eli that I think his stats make him look worse than he is, and his 2011 playoff run is up there all time. I just watch him too much and have never seen a guy so average turn it on and then go back to average like I do with him. Flacco is close, but peak Eli is better than peak Flacco, with terrible Eli being worse than terrible Flacco.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Eli has no running backs, he had no receivers, and no offensive line. It's not surprising he wants a lot when he has to put up with the shit he's got for support. I'd be more worried about Eli than anyone else in the league right now, whenever he says stuff he comes out of nowhere and wins a championship.



Oh and RG3 has been banned from talking to media after claiming he's the best QB in the league. :ti :ti :ti


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Eli's always been retarded, so him thinking he was the best QB in the league isn't much of a stretch eyton


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



LUCK said:


> Eli has no running backs, he had no receivers, and no offensive line. It's not surprising he wants a lot when he has to put up with the shit he's got for support. I'd be more worried about Eli than anyone else in the league right now, whenever he says stuff he comes out of nowhere and wins a championship.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and RG3 has been banned from talking to media after claiming he's the best QB in the league. :ti :ti :ti


This is mostly bs lol. I do agree with some of it though

Plax was a beast. Toomer was really good. Shockey was a good TE for a long time. Then he got Nicks, Cruz. Manningham is nothing to write home about. ODB has only been there for a year.

Overall that is more than good enough at WR.


RB's..... Tiki was amazing but he only played w Eli for a couple full seasons. Bradshaw/Jacobs was good for a bit. Eli has had shit at rb though for about 4-5 years

There isn't anything to hate about Eli. Guy is funny and a class act, and I have the Giants making the playoffs this year. Vereen is a great dump off guy that Eli hasn't had before. Would not surprise me to see NY go on a run. If they're in the AFC this year I'd have them in the SB mix. Just gonna be tough for them to beat SEA/GB with no d


RG3 is a tard. I actually am hoping he falls flat and busts even more. dude is ass.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



Stax Classic said:


> Eli's always been retarded, so him thinking he was the best QB in the league isn't much of a stretch eyton


last time he made a claim was the year he was actually elite though.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

I don't see the problem with what RG3 said. He's supposed to think highly of himself, especially as a competitor.

I guarantee the vast majority of starting QB's in the league either they think are the best in the league or that they can be.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



Notorious said:


> I don't see the problem with what RG3 said. He's supposed to think highly of himself, especially as a competitor.
> 
> I guarantee the vast majority of starting QB's in the league either they think are the best in the league or that they can be.


he has said a lot of stuff over the course of his career is why i don't like him. this particular case he made a good point on why he said it. i still think he's annoying tho


fuck em


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Would still take :kaep over RG3 any day of the week, and twice in the playoffs. RG3 is weak sauce. Just over hyped athletic Antwan Randel El.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

actually nvm, source might not even be legit.


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



Lord Brady said:


> This is mostly bs lol. I do agree with some of it though
> 
> Plax was a beast. Toomer was really good. Shockey was a good TE for a long time. Then he got Nicks, Cruz. Manningham is nothing to write home about. ODB has only been there for a year.
> 
> ...


Based on their last performance (non-preseason), Green Bay doesn't have a d either.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

If the Giants make Eli the highest paid player in the league, then I'll just say they deserve everything that is going to come with that. 

RG3 didn't say anything at all wrong or controversial. I can't believe that was even used as a pseudo-headline. The fact that he got grilled and was expected to apologize for saying he feels he's the best QB in the league and needs to prove it on the field is absurd. Any QB who doesn't feel that way can go ride the bench.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



Stax Classic said:


> Would still take :kaep over RG3 any day of the week, and twice in the playoffs. RG3 is weak sauce. Just over hyped athletic Antwan Randel El.


That Randle El nostalgia. Such a gifted athlete, but he never did much. We have one of those gimmick threats right now ( Mohamed Sanu ). Great athlete himself, but he needs to stop dropping passes all the time.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

GB defense was good against SEA. 4 INT's and another TO. If Rodgers plays better and they don't go conservative they blow them out



actually nvm that was the biggest choke I've seen

Rodgers 2 picks
Failure to score on the 1 multiple times
Crazy ass 2 PT conv
BOSTICK
fake fg TD
Burnett falling down


Rodgers still was pretty bad that game. I know he was hobbled


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

my final picks for this season are

1) DEN
2) IND
3) NE
4) PIT
5) KC
6) MIA

1) GB
2) SEA
3) DAL
4) CAR
5) NYG
6) PHI- wanted to pick ARZ but a DAL/PHI playoff game :mark:


Pats over Phins
Chiefs over Stillers
Giants over Panthers
Boys over Iggles

Pats over Colts
Broncos over Chiefs
Packers over Giants
Seahawks over Boys

Broncos over Pats
Pack over Seattle


Pack over Broncos by 20+


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Chiefs with a playoff win? :mark:


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Football season is so close. :dance I just want it to be September already.

Since @DesolationRow asked what's my opinion on the Texans QB situation, I thought I would share it here. Before the preseason started, I kinda wanted Mallett to get the starting job over Hoyer, since I wasn't impressed by Hoyer's play last season with the Browns, but he looked pretty good out there in Texans first preseason game, even though he wasn't out there for long. It's still a bit too early to tell who will get the starting job between Hoyer and Mallett, I just hope that this QB competition will give us a competent QB that can run the offense.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

AFC Div Champs: Pats, Colts, Ravens, Broncos
WC: Steelers, Bengals
NFC Div Champs: Cowboys, Falcons, Packers, Seahawks
WC: Vikings, Cardinals

Colts over Bengals, Steelers over Ravens, Cardinals over Falcons, Cowboys over Vikings
Pats over Steelers, Colts over Broncos, Seahawks over Cardinals, Cowboys over Packers
Colts over Pats, Cowboys over Seahawks

:garrett Cowboys over Colts


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Panthers, pls sign Reggie Wayne


----------



## Jared Fogle (Aug 19, 2015)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Panthers should sign Muhsin Muhammad, in my humble opinion.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



Jared Fogle said:


> Panthers should sign Muhsin Muhammad, in my humble opinion.





Waggs, did you make an alt?


----------



## Jared Fogle (Aug 19, 2015)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

???


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Wagg wouldn't make an alt I don't think.


I'm reading reports Kelvin Benjamin has a torn ACL. Lame. Sorry Panthers fans.


----------



## Smitty (Aug 29, 2013)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

I had Kelvin Benjamin in the one fantasy league I had drafted so far

[email protected] me


----------



## Jared Fogle (Aug 19, 2015)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Hate seeing when a player goes down like that when there's NO contact whatsoever, just making a cut. It's pretty much always lights out for a year.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Yeah, ESPN reported Kelvin out for the season 30 mins ago.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

That's brutal for the Panthers.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Brutal but their typical luck


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



Smitty said:


> I had Kelvin Benjamin in the one fantasy league I had drafted so far
> 
> [email protected] me


for a second i thought someone hacked my account lol

then i thought why?!


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

I feel so bad for Benjamin. 

Time to bring back #89 !


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Damn, just heard former Bears quarterback Erik Kramer tried to commit suicide yesterday. 

Luckily he survived it. Hope he pulls through and gets the help he needs.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Sucks about Kramer. I'll assume it's head trauma related.


Hello everyone. Anyone want to join a fantasy football league here on WF? We have spots open! No K or D/ST, PPR = 1.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

RG3 hurt again. This man is full glass :floyd1


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

I wondered why RGIII was trending. Its been a tough few days for injuries in the NFL.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



Ickey Shuffle said:


> RG3 hurt again. This man is full glass :floyd1


tbf, dude was getting killed out there.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> tbf, dude was getting killed out there.


Agreed. One of the worst O-Lines I've ever seen. And Jay Gruden just left him out to dry. He's not worth a damn as a coach. Redskins completely ruined RG3.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> tbf, dude was getting killed out there.


Yeah, look at this statline:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/634522961840599040
Considering that, he's lucky that all he got was a concussion.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*








*The look on their faces in the thumbnail *:Jordan


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Manziel's looking more like a starter with each game. But there are 2 more preseason games and I'm not completely sold just yet.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



The Absolute said:


> Manziel's looking more like a starter with each game. But there are 2 more preseason games and I'm not completely sold just yet.


tbf, almost anybody can be a starter over McCown i geuss.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



The Absolute said:


> Manziel's looking more like a starter with each game. But there are 2 more preseason games and I'm not completely sold just yet.


Nah he's still awful he just looks better than he did last year. And McCown playing like prime Case McCoy has helped too.



Ickey Shuffle said:


> Agreed. One of the worst O-Lines I've ever seen. And Jay Gruden just left him out to dry. He's not worth a damn as a coach. Redskins completely ruined RG3.


Idc, I still say Shanahan ruined his career by putting him out there against Seattle


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Torn on my fantasy team name.

Leaning towards Beats By Ray, but also considering The Walking Des and Luck her Percy.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Depends on who's on your team

Leveon! Get the Tables! is a staple for teams with bell for example

If I draft AP, think I'll name my team Switching It Up


----------



## polar bear (Jul 29, 2015)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

AFC 

North Steelers

South Colts

East Pats

West Broncos 

WC Dolphins and Chiefs


NFC

North Packers

South Falcons

East Cowboys

West Seahawks

Wcs Cardinals and Lions 

Colts over Packers in the Super Bowl


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> tbf, almost anybody can be a starter over McCown i geuss.


I refuse to get behind McCown and I have very little faith in Thad "We've Already Fired Him Once" Lewis. So Manziel better shape up.



Notorious said:


> Nah he's still awful he just looks better than he did last year.


That's good enough to get the starting job here in Believeland.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

I'm rooting for Manziel. Maybe I just like prick/hated athlete's :shrug

or maybe it's just cause i feel bad for cleveland 


the funniest thing is that Manziel could have another tragic season and not even be the Browns worst pick from that round......


T-rich and Weeden in the 1st round draft class 2013 and Gilbert/Manziel in 2014 :deandre


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

The Panthers with that rally!


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Preseason champs :mark:


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

man our secondary sucks again


i'd rather them let mccourtey walk and overpay revis


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

looks like a torn acl for jordy nelson


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Davantae Adams about to blow up then, he was a beast at Fresno with Carr


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

adams and cobb just skyrocketed in ff value. i was already big on adams so now i doubt he goes under the radar quite as much


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Adams was one of the best WR's in the country with Carr at QB, who knows what he can do as a featured WR. I think Cobb is just a burner, Adams has the top 10 at the position talent.


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

:jordy

I hope the initial reports are wrong, but I'm not optimistic about it.

Well, Rodgers said Davante was going to be a star so I guess we'll find out this year.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/nfl-s...jured-in-packers-steelers-game-181422447.html

*Four Starters Injured in Packers-Steelers Pre-Season Game*



> The preseason is too long, and any benefit that is gained getting young players experience or evaluating who will be the 52nd and 53rd players on the regular-season roster is lost when there are injuries.
> 
> And there were plenty of key injuries in the Pittsburgh Steelers-Green Bay Packers preseason game on Sunday afternoon, with each team seeing two starters go back to the locker room. And the Packers lost one of their best players, reportedly for the season, with a knee injury.
> 
> ...


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

I like that preseason gives you an opportunity an early look at draft picks and guys that normally wouldn't get much playing time, but injuries take all the fun out of it.

They're never going to reduce the number of preseason games unless they can make up the loss revenue another way.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Preseason or practice, they still get hurt all the same.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Damn Jordy :crying:


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

it still has yet to be confirmed but since my draft is in a few hours i'll just assume he is dead


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/635530897064767488
:wow

Finley later went on to say it was poorly worded and that he meant "you'll see how good Rodgers is." I'm don't believe him though. Finley has had issues with Rodgers because Aaron wouldn't force the ball to him all the time. He would constantly drop easy passes and then complain about chemistry issues. Finley killed so many drives by dropping passes. Finley was overrated and never lived up to his potential. I'll always appreciate Brain Urlacher's response when Finley said the Bears weren't missing much when Urlacher was out with an injury. "If he thinks that, that's fine. Just like a couple of years ago, I think, he tore his ACL and the Packers were actually better without him. You know, they won the Super Bowl." - Urlacher

Randy Moss hints at a possible comeback & of course people want the Packers to sign him. fpalm


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

finley is a donut. i took him b2b years in ff and he did nothing but drop balls. pretty sure he is the spokesman for the butterfingers candy bar


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

He got nothing on Bubba Franks


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Another Carolina player lost for the season.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



pre)Ghost said:


> I like that preseason gives you an opportunity an early look at draft picks and guys that normally wouldn't get much playing time, but injuries take all the fun out of it.
> 
> They're never going to reduce the number of preseason games unless they can make up the loss revenue another way.


Nobody is forcing these teams to play their stars. If a team wants to avoid injuries to any important part of their team then dont play them, simple solution.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Pouncey getting surgery, no timetable on return. But the Steelers are used to makeshift offensive lines. Pretty much go into every year knowing at least one of DeCastro or Pouncey will miss significant time.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Peyton's had 0 feeling in his throwing hand since his neck surgery? :deandre Damn son


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Thread needs more Hayne Plane :evil


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



Catsaregreat said:


> Nobody is forcing these teams to play their stars. If a team wants to avoid injuries to any important part of their team then dont play them, simple solution.


Your right nobody is forcing them now, but if teams sat out their starters Goodell would get upset. He had an issue with playoff teams resting their starters so they wouldn't get hurt in meaningless games at the end of the season. 

My comment about the NFL never reducing preseason games was in response to the article in the post above my original one stating the preseason is too long. I don't have a problem with the preseason and I understand that injuries can happen at any time. Given how Jordy got injured, it could have easily happened in practice.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Did my money league draft last night. I swear for 2-3 rounds in a row the guy I wanted went the pick right before me 

12 teams

qb- Luck, Winston
rb- Lacy, Ingram, Stewart, Bell
wr- Jackson (TB), Adams, Cruz, Williams (DAL), Harvin, Locket
te- Daniels, Hill
d- Jets
k- Ghost

I think Adams can legit be a top 15 ff wr this year. I absolutely stole him in the draft. If he doesn't breakout then I'm weak at WR. I hated my Vincent Jackson pick but I got stuck with him. Literally had 5 players on my wish list and had 5 ppl ahead of me that took the 5 I wanted.... Not crazy over Stewart but he is the #1 guy on CAR. Ingram has been up and down but he was a top 15 rb last year while missing 2-3 games. Overall I like my team, but I'm trying to trade V-Jax/Stewart for a star


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Preseason injuries happen every year and this same argument follows. Every year. I would have to agree, better be safe than sorry, if you don't want guys risking injury then don't play them. It's football, guys can get hurt on every snap, injuries are an every day aspect of the game. It's why the same teams usually make the playoffs every year, because those teams value depth.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

It was a fluke injury. I don't watch much pre-season but you can't just go from training camp to week 1. Injuries are gonna happen either way. I guess they could cut down the games, but still think they need a few to warm up.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

reggie wayne is officially a patriot :mark:


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Very happy for Reggie. 

Can't wait to see my fellow Colts fans via Facebook and the Colts.com forums overreacting and feeling 'betrayed.'


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

He doesn't have much left in the tank, but I'm glad he got signed. One last year, go do you Wayne. :banderas


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Meh Colts signed AV and Branch....

I love the move and have always been a huge Reggie Wayne fan. Our receiving corps isn't spectacular but it is very gritty. Wayne gives us some insurance in case Amendola turns into glass again or if Jules gets banged up


Edelman x Gronk x Lafell x Wayne
Amendola x Chandler x Dobson/Tymes/Gibson


I just am really gonna miss Vereen who was perfect as a dump off option. NE besides Moss has never really had a deep threat big play WR, but the little chain movers like Vereen are so valuable to the offense. White I'm hoping can at least do something.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

be warned, it was hard to watch wayne last year at times. he's not nearly as explosive at the line as he used to be, but his route running is still great. his hands weren't as good tho, which is what the problem was. wayne was supposed to be luck's go to receiver if he needed to covert a down or a sure catch and he just wasn't that anymore.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

no ones expecting him to be anything other than a 3rd or 4th option at best. just an all around good depth move that isn't going to hurt the team.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

He can fill in for Amendola when he misses half of the season again


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

The Panthers didn't even want Wayne after Benjamin went down for the season.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

i agree w bennett about qbs in some ways. love that he called out glassford too lol


----------



## Dark Match Jobber (Jun 10, 2010)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Why does Jeff Fisher always look pissed off? I never seen that man crack a smile or show any emotion. He usually stands there with his arms crossed with that pissed off look.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

fisher might be the most overrated coach in sports history. 20 seasons as a coach and like 6 playoff appearances. until recently he was always viewed as a top HC lol


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Russel Wilson thinks snake oil cures all ailments :ti It's gods will


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Wilson! :lol


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

It sounds like Rodgers and the rest of the starting offense might not play Saturday. Makes sense since the o-line is banged up with 3 starters not playing.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

The Panthers vs. the Patriots is on tomorrow night!


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

RG3 has been BENCHED for KIRK COUSINS for week 1.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



UNDERTAKER said:


> RG3 has been BENCHED for KIRK COUSINS for week 1.


Because of concussion symptoms. This is just postponing his comeback story. Let's all relax :mj


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

I'm seriously still in shock that the Steelers signed Vick. It was an embarrassing day for this franchise, and fans are fucking livid about it so nobody think Pittsburgh is cool with this. There's already petitions out protesting it.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



Godway said:


> I'm seriously still in shock that the Steelers signed Vick. It was an embarrassing day for this franchise, and fans are fucking livid about it so nobody think Pittsburgh is cool with this. There's already petitions out protesting it.


quit crying 

if you really were for morality you wouldn't support big ben 


fake morality is fake


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



Lord Brady said:


> quit crying
> 
> if you really were for morality you wouldn't support big ben
> 
> ...


Big Ben has never been convicted of a crime. He's guilty of immaturity and poor judgment, but that's all. 

While I don't care about his brief off the field shit, plenty of Steelers fans hate his guts and wanted him gone, and still do. I'm in the minority there.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

ya what in the fuck, protesting over vick while condoning big ben. :lmao


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



UNDERTAKER said:


> ya what in the fuck, protesting over vick while condoning big ben. :lmao


I never once condoned anything he did. But he did not get convicted of a crime. He's been accused. He is most definitely guilty of poor judgement and immaturity, as he should have been nowhere near that situation. But no, I do not buy he raped that girl. And I think it's ridiculous that he's called a 'rapist' by people. 

Vick has been incarcerated. Vick has been proven guilty.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



Godway said:


> Big Ben has never been convicted of a crime. He's guilty of immaturity and poor judgment, but that's all.
> 
> While I don't care about his brief off the field shit, plenty of Steelers fans hate his guts and wanted him gone, and still do. I'm in the minority there.


oh please, you wanted the pats super bowl removed because of deflategate. 

maybe you should switch from the nfl to basket weaving or shuffleboard because you seem rather easily offended/outraged


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



Godway said:


> I never once condoned anything he did. But he did not get convicted of a crime. He's been accused. He is most definitely guilty of poor judgement and immaturity, as he should have been nowhere near that situation. But no, I do not buy he raped that girl. And I think it's ridiculous that he's called a 'rapist' by people.
> 
> Vick has been incarcerated. Vick has been proven guilty.


Vick has also reformed and done fine in recent years. do you not believe in giving people second chances?


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



Lord Brady said:


> oh please, you wanted the pats super bowl removed because of deflategate.
> 
> maybe you should switch from the nfl to basket weaving or shuffleboard because you seem rather easily offended/outraged


The fuck are you talking about? I've blatantly stated many times that the Pats 'controversy' is nonsense. 

Try reading someone's posts before insulting them. 



UNDERTAKER said:


> Vick has also reformed and done fine in recent years. do you not believe in giving people second chances?


Not when you claim your franchise has certain standards that no other team in the league follows. It's obnoxious because your owners try preaching a standard that doesn't really exist, but they like to pretend it exists. So it's really more about them than Vick, but still. Do I want Vick on this team? No. They could find another backup QB who sucks that doesn't carry with him all of the bullshit that Vick does.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



Godway said:


> The fuck are you talking about? I've blatantly stated many times that the Pats 'controversy' is nonsense.
> 
> Try reading someone's posts before insulting them.
> 
> ...


See this is why I need to post more because I don't know anyone


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

It's okay to support sexual fiends, @Godway.

I, myself, support habitual buttocks grabber GIROUX of the Philadelphia Flyers.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

It's okay to support those who abuse humans, but abuse a fucking dog, and you can never make a living again, they basically want you to die on the streets


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Yeah I don't believe a guy who can hang or drown a dog can ever "get better". He has huge financial incentive to stop that behavior, and whatever his motives he's done some good things since prison, which is great, but I'm not going to be naive enough to believe he's "cured" (without even any significant therapy, as far as I've been able to find out) of some clearly deep-seeded psychological issues. I'd definitely stop supporting the Ravens if they signed Vick.


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

It looks like Cobb might have a shoulder injury. 

The defense is playing like shit, for whatever reason they can only stop the Eagles on 2-point conversions.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

McCarron = Brady 2.0

Unlock the door Marvelous Marv.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Cobb injured? :mark All hail Adams, King of the Cheese


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



CamillePunk said:


> Yeah I don't believe a guy who can hang or drown a dog can ever "get better". He has huge financial incentive to stop that behavior, and whatever his motives he's done some good things since prison, which is great, but I'm not going to be naive enough to believe he's "cured" (without even any significant therapy, as far as I've been able to find out) of some clearly deep-seeded psychological issues. I'd definitely stop supporting the Ravens if they signed Vick.



that's cool. I do believe people can change and see the fault in their ways. It was an incredibly fucked up thing he did, but it's not something I think someone shouldn't be allowed to move on from. 

honestly i just believe in second chances as no one is perfect(not implying anyone fucks up to that degree regularly or would even consider it, but ya). :toomanykobes


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

not to mention you're probably a fan of ray lewis.



:kobe


edit: and they had every intention of keeping ray rice until the video blew up. you just don't like animal abusers, which is fine, but it certainly has nothing to do with him being a criminal or doing violent actions.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



Stax Classic said:


> It's okay to support those who abuse humans, but abuse a fucking dog, and you can never make a living again, they basically want you to die on the streets


Stop trying to twist words to your warped agenda. I did not say I 'support' Ben Roethlisberger's off the field activities (which are long behind him at this point), other than he was never convicted of a crime and he was never even CHARGED with a crime. But even besides all of that, if there was sufficient enough evidence to suggest he definitely raped someone, I'd be first in line to boot him down the Ohio river. There wasn't, and there's not. While it was an ugly situation either way, showing piss poor judgment on his part, I'm not going to call a guy a 'rapist' for ripping shots with a bunch of hammered college girls wearing sexually suggestive nametags, when witnesses reported them "swarming him" and the girl in question being "all over him", and that girl herself being too drunk to even give a straight story to police. This type of shit happens every weekend on college campuses, hence why I say he's an idiot for ever being around it since he's a millionaire QB with a pro football team, but a criminal? That is nowhere near proven and I'm not going to call him one. 

And if you say there's a "pattern" of that behavior for him, you're just wrong. The first accusation against him was nothing more than a shakedown, and that's painfully obvious to anyone who reviewed the story. 

That is a far cry from being convicted of a felony, and nobody is going to cry if someone can't "make a living" when they were already sitting on millions of dollars.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



UNDERTAKER said:


> not to mention you're probably a fan of ray lewis.


Not really, but even if I was, so what? Do you have some inside knowledge about what happened that night that overrides all the findings of the justice system which only ever charged him with obstruction, and acquitted his two friends? Let's not even get into that case because it just ends with you being wrong. 



> edit: and they had every intention of keeping ray rice until the video blew up.


I don't have any more of a problem with Ray Rice than I do his wife. They were drunk and fighting, the stronger person won. They made up afterward. I'm not a sexist so I'm not going to hold one person more responsible than another based on gender. If the Ravens had kept Ray Rice it wouldn't have bothered me at all. 



> you just don't like animal abusers, which is fine, but it certainly has nothing to do with him being a criminal or doing violent actions.


I never said it did? I'm talking about the psychological make-up of a guy who would torture animals. Those are indicators for psychopathy. Getting into a drunken mutual fight with your girlfriend (which she seems to have initiated) or a late night group brawl aren't even close to the same thing. I 100% believe in ostracizing psychopaths, even if it means they starve to death on the streets as Stax suggested, although it clearly never would have come close to that for Vick so that was a strawman by him, which you should be familiar with as you use them all the time, like this very post I am quoting.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

I was not referring to you in particular Godway, but to the assholes who started the petition and the majority of it's supporters, who aren't even fucking Steelers fans.

Some people just like to make over-sweeping generalized statements though, and I am certainly one of them


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Back to something actually important.

Any update on cobb?


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Eagles/Packers game summed up in a smiley: :haa

No update on Cobb & Micah Hyde left the game with a neck injury. This preseason can't end soon enough. :Cry


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

k @ CP. again I don't care who you hate. Hate vick for whatever, do whatever you want, i don't really care. sports players get away with shit all the time and there's plenty of other bad ones out there and I'm certainly not going to stop supporting my team due to them having one signed or signing one.



if Cobb is hurt then the fantasy team i drafted last night is already ruined. :mj2


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Never said you had to. :draper2


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

You'll always have







:jose

(I'll assume you're Ratman)


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



Ickey Shuffle said:


> McCarron = Brady 2.0
> 
> Unlock the door Marvelous Marv.


*Anyone but Dalton*


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



Stax Classic said:


> You'll always have
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you're referring to me, no I'm not Ratman.

At the rate their receivers are dropping, Packers might have to bring back Freeman.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

I'd :mark: for a Robert Brooks sighting


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

If they're bring back Freeman and Brooks might as well bring back Beebe too.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



AryaDark said:


> *Anyone but Dalton*




Some people going crazy on Twitter & Facebook about A.J. I knew this would happen :lol. He was on a mission with the 1st team. He was fantastic. He made passes that Dalton would *never* throw. This dress rehearsal game put Dalton/Marvin on notice that's for sure.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



pre)Ghost said:


> If they're bring back Freeman and Brooks might as well bring back Beebe too.



Pack may have to bring back Bill Schroeder too if Cobb is further hurt and Adams or Boykins gets rocked. Doubt hed still have those quick long strides still in his mid 40s though. Guy didnt have obvious jump off the tv screen speed but w/ pads on he could sure get in front of a db in a footrace to the goaline. 

Hell, if richard Rodgers and if he is still there Q is all Pack got lets complete the set and bring in big Keith jackson for that real life money play within 5 yards of the endzone w/ that far formation play actiontw/ Favre rolling out to the slant for Jackson or slightly later the one yard Bubba Franks special. We dont have the quick back shoulder Jordy short throw this year.

Fun times.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

My Fins.
My Lucky Whitehead.
Start the season I'm ready for the tease fpalm


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Randall Cobb initially thought he had a broken collarbone, it turns out it wasn't that serious. bama4

Sam Bradford went 10-10, 121 yards with 3 TDs. Packers' starting defense putting over Bradford and making Chip Kelly seem like a genius for trading for him. :kd

Too bad no matter how bad the defense gets Dom Capers will never be fired.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

What is Sterling Sharpe up to? Think he's in football shape?

Edit: Just realized Sterling only played 7 years do to injury, that is depressing as fuck, and I'm a Vikings fan.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

And he had to retire right before they won their ring


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

His brother gave him his first ring (which was against Sterling's team :troll)


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Shannon said he had to be the only HoF who was the only HoF in his family, but not the best player.


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Cobb has a "minor" AC joint sprain and it looks like he'll probably miss week 1 vs Chicago.

So I guess Freeman and Brooks will be the starting wideouts with Adams in the slot to start the season.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

http://www.cbssports.com/nfl/eye-on...front-office-coaches-want-to-move-on-from-rg3

RGIII's days in Washington are numbered. I'll be surprised if they don't cut him before the season ends.


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Washington ruined RGIII, I don't think he ever reaches his full potential regardless of where he ends up.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Arizona wants RG3 or :kaep, they have talent, it's just the systems that suck


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Here's my solution for the injuries that take place in the NFL. Granted, they are going to happen. There is only so much you can do to make football safe, considering violent collisions are always going to happen. 

To me, the 16 game schedule is just right. Every game really matters at the outset. You can cut the preseason down to three games. Then, have a week off in between preseason and start of the regular season. Then, play first four weeks of the regular season. The next week, everyone is off. Play four weeks on, one off, right up until the end of the season. You can still get the season done by the first week of January which is what they are doing now. It gives the body a chance to heal and actually gives teams multiple chances to get healthy as well as everyone gets the same amount of time off.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

I wonder how someone like David Carr would have done if they were switched with Tony Romo this year. DAT LINE


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

RG3 is a bum as far as I'm concerned 


don't play the race card
don't play the redskins suck card


he's just a crippled bum


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

RGIII is a Jabroni.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

It was always destined to fail. You can't give up what they gave up and live happily ever after. The only difference is, they went from promising to worst-case scenario in a matter of a season. And of course nobody is going to trade for him, why's anyone going to trade when Washington is desperate to unload him, and the season is already starting? He'd be useless. He's not going anywhere til the off season, unless they're willing to part with him for an embarrassing return. 

What's his stock right now? QB who hasn't been good since his rookie season, has been benched in favor of TWO other QBs in Washington, and can't stay on the field anyways because he's not durable enough. There's obviously talent there, but he's likely never going to live up to it.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

RG3 will be 26 by the end of this season. :sodone



he's done as a QB. Honestly, except for some of the best in the league, most QBs don't keep on improving at that age. At least not to the degree that RG3 needs to be improved to be considered a quality QB again. Ryan Leaf 2.0.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Griffin isn't Leaf 2.0. Leaf was never good. 

The Skins deserve scorn way more than Griffin does.


KIRK COUSINS is the Wash Week 1 starter.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

The last teams to trade multiple first rounders for 'potentially great QB' were Chicago and Washington. Pretty sure both of them would like a do-over, even though Chicago has lived the last 6 mediocre years in denial.


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

I think the Chicago trading for Cutler worked out great.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

I would think most Packer fans agree.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Shady is officially the man in Buffalo. Fred Jackson still has it though. Someone is going to snag him up posthaste. 

Inb4 the Patriots sign him.


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

After doing some research in the Denver/Chicago trade, I think Chicago got the better end of the deal despite Cutler being considered a disappointment.

Kyle Orton went 12-32 before being replaced by Tim Tebow. The draft picks ended up becoming tight end Richard Quinn and guard Seth Olson. Quinn only had 1 catch for 9 yards before being released after reaching an injury settlement. Olson was cut during the final round of cuts before the 2010 season.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



pre)Ghost said:


> After doing some research in the Denver/Chicago trade, I think Chicago got the better end of the deal despite Cutler being considered a disappointment.
> 
> Kyle Orton went 12-32 before being replaced by Tim Tebow. The draft picks ended up becoming tight end Richard Quinn and guard Seth Olson. Quinn only had 1 catch for 9 yards before being released after reaching an injury settlement. Olson was cut during the final round of cuts before the 2010 season.


McDaniels absolutely BUTCHERED that team. He was in the middle of doing his Belichick impersonation so he spent one of those picks on a blocking TE :lol His drafting was so fucking atrocious. 

I look at it like, did Chicago need to give up multiple first rounders for a QB at the time? No. They even gave up a second rounder randomly for Gaines Adams, who proceeded to die. They were without their money picks for like 2-3 years and assumed that Jay Cutler would be sooooo good that it wouldn't matter. 

If Denver was being run by someone with a brain, they would have raped that trade with no lube.


----------



## CZWRUBE (Nov 6, 2013)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

cant wait for the real season to start!!! Very excited for Football to start.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

decision to be made in the next couple days


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

RG3 :ti


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Raiders cut Trent Richardson.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

:lmao :lmao :lmao


^the three laughing smileys are symbolic. three teams, three seasons, and three yards. :ti :ti :ti


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

I heard Trent missed the wide open door on his way out.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

I remember clowning the Browns for giving up on Richardson so early, but I guess the joke ended up being on me. A rare case of the Browns actually doing something good


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

and they turned that into JOHNNY MEATBALL

srs tho, if he doesn't turn it around :deandre

Weeden and Trich in 2012
Manziel and Gilbert in 2014


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



Notorious said:


> I remember clowning the Browns for giving up on Richardson so early, but I guess the joke ended up being on me. A rare case of the Browns actually doing something good


He was good his rookie year (for a rookie). He was good at Alabama. Somewhere along the line RIP.


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



Godway said:


> McDaniels absolutely BUTCHERED that team. He was in the middle of doing his Belichick impersonation so he spent one of those picks on a blocking TE :lol His drafting was so fucking atrocious.
> 
> I look at it like, did Chicago need to give up multiple first rounders for a QB at the time? No. They even gave up a second rounder randomly for Gaines Adams, who proceeded to die. They were without their money picks for like 2-3 years and assumed that Jay Cutler would be sooooo good that it wouldn't matter.
> 
> If Denver was being run by someone with a brain, they would have raped that trade with no lube.


I almost forgot about McDaniels stint as HC in Denver. :lol It didn't take him long to destroy that team. He hasn't really had much success away from Belichick.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

The Panthers traded for a guy that Seattle was going to cut if he hadn't been traded.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

The more I think about things the more I like Philly this year. I think 3 of the 5 best teams in the NFC are in the east this year....


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

I have a sneaking suspicion :eli is going to have one of his years and the Giants win the division


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

The Return of Stevie Brown has Giant fans believing that very thing.


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Nothing too surprising about the Packers roster cuts. I think the Packers' wide outs at the start of the season will be Cobb, Adams, Montgomery, Janis, and White. Abbrederis will probably get cut and signed to the practice squad at best. He missed his entire rookie season with a knee injury and hasn't played in the preseason yet due to a concussion.


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Double post, but figured it was worth it.






:maury


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Packers offense should be fine. I thought Abbrederis was a good pick for them, but obviously injuries. He's like your version of Dobson. Still a lot of weapons on the offense. If anything, they need a TE.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/nfl-s...on-evine-live-to-sell-skittles-165320473.html


:ti Lynch


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Lawrence Phillips surprising no one :sodone


----------



## Dark Match Jobber (Jun 10, 2010)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Calling it now

SB 50

Colts vs Eagles

Colts win by a touchdown

Nobody saw it coming


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

That Colts defense sucks, and I don't buy them being able to run the ball consistently. After the way they've lost in the playoffs the last 3 times, idk why so many assume they win it all or at least win the AFC. NE losing their secondary is the only reason I can think of.

Watch out for Denver. If Indy has to play them in the playoffs again, a healthy Peyton and improved Broncos defense would win. If the Ravens get there, they beat Indy too imo. If KC gets there, and doesn't suffer 10 injuries, they beat Indy. Surprisingly enough, I think those teams have a better chance of beating them than the Patriots do. I don't trust our secondary at all, and think they need to make a trade similar to acquiring Talib in 2012. 

Pats improved greatly in the pass rush, and the lb'ing unit is top 3 in the NFL. It's just a matter of getting to the playoffs healthy, and bolstering the secondary. Neither are safe bets imo. I think 4 games to Brady will make it tough to win 10 or 11. I still say they get in, but they're rolling out the worst cb tandem out of any contending team.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Watch Denver become a ball control, grind the clock, run game and strong defense. Fucking Wade Phillips.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Bengals are winning *SuperBowl L* this year. There is no other possible outcome. :mark: :side: :mark: :side:


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

The Pats improved pass rush should be able to help hide some of the concerns in the secondary. The secondary has a chance of getting exposed if the pass rush doesn't get there though.



Lord Brady said:


> Packers offense should be fine. I thought Abbrederis was a good pick for them, but obviously injuries. He's like your version of Dobson. Still a lot of weapons on the offense. If anything, they need a TE.


As long as Rodgers and Lacy are health everything will be fine. There'll be some drop off in productivity, but overall they'll be fine. I'm more worried about their defense.

They spent all these years looking for someone to play opposite of Clay Matthews. Then after they finally find someone, they move Clay to ILB. Now they're looking for someone to play opposite of Peppers.

Barrington (ILB) excels at run defense, but is a liability in pass coverage. Perry & Jones have been disappointing at OLB. The secondary is young and lacks experience so there'll probably be a lot of missed assignments/blown coverages. Plus, Dom Capers is still the DC even though he should have been fired after letting Kap run for 800 yards in the playoff game at San Fransisco.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



Ash said:


> Bengals are winning *SuperBowl L* this year. There is no other possible outcome. :mark: :side: :mark: :side:


Bengals vs 49ers III at SB 50. There's no other perfect storyline. Imagine the video packages.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Brady wins his appeal! 4 game suspension has been removed!

https://twitter.com/adamschefter/status/639441845563596801

https://twitter.com/NBCSports/status/639441928610816000


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

GRONK FANTASY POINTS :mark:


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

YAY

i didn't think he'd win




I WILL NEVER DOUBT THE DARK LORD AGAIN


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

In times like these I remember that the American justice system truly works :mj2


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



Ickey Shuffle said:


> Bengals vs 49ers III at SB 50. There's no other perfect storyline. Imagine the video packages.


And the "Where is he now" interview segment on Stanley Wilson :mj2



Plus countless replays of Tim Krumrie's broken leg which I could do without :jay


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Fire goodell now


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*


----------



## PeepShow (Jan 30, 2008)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Good. Not the biggest Patriots fan, but that penalty was ridiculous. The fine and loss of a couple draft picks was more than enough.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Lulz, another L for the NFL.

lol @ even joking about the Bengals making the Super Bowl.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



VRsick said:


> Fire goodell now


He's a fucking joke.

This is the 3rd time within the last year he's had a suspension overturned in court.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Was it announced during First Take? Should have announced it later and make tomorrow's show a PPV. Skip might never lose the erection that this will cause :skip

Jimmy G gonna have to wait another 4 or so years for his chance :mj2


----------



## GAD247 (Jul 9, 2014)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Skip


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

So how many times now has Goodell taken the L in court?


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Welp, I guess sometimes cheaters CAN prosper.


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

INB4 Goodell adds Bernard Pollard to Steelers and has him assassinate Brady's knee.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

lmao Goodell is going to get slaughtered for this.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

the wells report got picked apart apparently


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

In b4 Greg Hardy goes to court and wins too


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

I'm curious to how hurt Lafell and Jules are. I'm hearing Lafell might be out the first few games at least.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

:brady6/:brady6 

imo


I was really hoping this judge was from somewhere in New England, but he's from NYC. Secret Patriots fan obvs.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



MrMister said:


> :brady6/:brady6
> 
> imo
> 
> ...


How hilarious that the NFL went pre-emptive, moved to have the case heard in NYC and got a judge who clearly did his homework and bitchslapped Goodell down like Julius Peppers swatting down a pass at the line of scrimmage. Goodell completely disregarded the CBA and federal law per this judge, he did his job and now the commish looks worse for it. 

At the end of the day, how I look at it is..."Did Brady know what was going on?" The answer is "yes." However, did the punishment for a few deflated balls be the equivalent of a man smacking around his girlfriend/wife? However, to quote Denzel Washington from "Training Day"..."It only matters what you can prove." The NFL didn't make the case that Brady knew exactly what was going on. 

At the end of the day, hopefully this leads to Goodell eventually being shown the door as he has proven to be a joke and he is now one of the most hated people in sports and in the world.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*










That Patriots/Steelers game next week just got a whole lot more interesting.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Guys, let's be honest. This was just to keep the NFL in the headlines all season. Brady was always going to play every game. Goodell is made to look like the "bad guy", but so is Brady depending on perception. Who wins the most? The NFL of course. I expect record ratings for NE/PITT game.

IMO (actually serious)



TOUCHDOWN TEXAS CHRISTIAN UNIVERSITY :mark:


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Goodell knows a good heel is best for business


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Brady being available is tough news for the Cowboys.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



MrMister said:


> :brady6/:brady6
> 
> imo
> 
> ...


For once New York did the Patriots a solid.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Lol Goodell is being a cry baby he's not even attending next weeks game with the Patriots and Steelers :lol this guy is a joke


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



Mra22 said:


> Lol Goodell is being a cry baby he's not even attending next weeks game with the Patriots and Steelers :lol this guy is a joke


That might be for his own safety. Gotta think he's not real well-liked in New England atm.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

It's not even like NE got off completely, lost a 1st and 4th round picks. What picks were taken from Atlanta, Minnesota or Cleveland?


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



Lord Brady said:


> It's not even like NE got off completely, lost a 1st and 4th round picks. What picks were taken from Atlanta, Minnesota or Cleveland?


The real issue here is that Goodell went from no consistency in punishments (Brett Farve got just a fine for obstructing an investigation) to everything being worthy of the exact same treatment. Brady basically got the same punishment for deflated balls (Insert joke here) that Greg Hardy gets for beating the shit out of his girlfriend. To me, what Hardy did was worse. 

Plus, Goodell is treating the CBA like our President and Congress treat the Constitution...nothing more than toilet paper. One example was Brady was not permitted the full opportunity to defend himself and question the witnesses the league had. Plus, the judge also ruled that the league didn't make it clear to TB that by being deemed uncooperative and generally aware of what was going on that he could be suspended. The CBA apparently doesn't apply to the Commish. 

The NFL needs to go the route of MLB, the NBA, and the NHL where there is an independent arbitrator that handles discipline appeals. I'd recommend former commissioner Tagliabue, he showed with the Bountygate review that he can be neutral. The commissioner needs to focus on just the business of running the league and making money, that's it.


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Bullshit. Brady knew what was going on. It 's the reason the texts were erased. Get your head out of your ass Patriot fans. The judge said that a player can't be punished for "being generally aware". This is called bullshit. Players take legal substances all the time and later come to find that there was something illegal in what they took according to the NFL. This means they were "generally aware". Players know that they have to be careful with what they consume. Otherwise they can be suspended for take Performance Enhancing Drugs even while not knowing what was in the drug. 

Tom Brady knew what was going on and said nothing. Ben Roethlisberger was suspended for mere accusations. Granted he didn't appeal, but that isn't the point. The point here is that the "golden boy" of the NFL gets away with actual cheating and not just being accused of it. He is guilty and yet he still gets to play. The NFL are suspending players for getting high outside of the game, but do nothing to a player who actually cheats to win. Tom Brady is a piece of shit. Steelers will injure in him week 1, mark my words and embarrass this shit team. Fuck Boston and all of New England.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

The Patriots truly are the John Cena of the NFL, #1 heel and face at the same time. Best for business.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



blackholeson said:


> Bullshit. Brady knew what was going on. It 's the reason the texts were erased. Get your head out of your ass Patriot fans. The judge said that a player can't be punished for "being generally aware". This is called bullshit. Players take legal substances all the time and later come to find that there was something illegal in what they took according to the NFL. This means they were "generally aware". Players know that they have to be careful with what they consume. Otherwise they can be suspended for take Performance Enhancing Drugs even while not knowing what was in the drug.
> 
> Tom Brady knew what was going on and said nothing. Ben Roethlisberger was suspended for mere accusations. Granted he didn't appeal, but that isn't the point. The point here is that the "golden boy" of the NFL gets away with actual cheating and not just being accused of it. He is guilty and yet he still gets to play. The NFL are suspending players for getting high outside of the game, but do nothing to a player who actually cheats to win. Tom Brady is a piece of shit. Steelers will injure in him week 1, mark my words and embarrass this shit team. Fuck Boston and all of New England.



stfu you only care because the qb involved is brady. wells report was a crock of shit and was laughed at by everyone involved opposite of the nfl.

where is your outrage at 4 other teams getting caught with actual evidence that "cheated" this offseason?


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



Stax Classic said:


> The Patriots truly are the John Cena of the NFL, #1 heel and face at the same time. Best for business.


the only sports team that got this kind of hate that i can recall is the yankees of the early to mid 2000s. the miami heat w lebron would be there too but that was only 4 years, and i feel like people switched to their side a lot as time went on. that first year they were prob more hated.


----------



## Thedudeinamood (Aug 24, 2015)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Time for some footie.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

and a shiny new thread in the stickied section :yum:


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

http://www.sbnation.com/nfl/2015/9/...e-niners#sbnation-ninerize-your-team__graphic


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

"Indianapolis would have lost Chuck Pagano, T.Y. Hilton, Donte Moncrief, Hakeem Nicks, Trent Richardson, Jack Mewhort, Gosder Cherilus, Xavier Nixon, Arthur Jones, Robert Mathis, Bjoern Werner, Jerrell Freeman, Josh McNary, Greg Toler, Vontae Davis, Jalil Brown, and Pat McAfee."


still have LUCK? pfft, at worst we have a 11-5 season. :luck


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



Headliner said:


> "Indianapolis would have lost Chuck Pagano, T.Y. Hilton, Donte Moncrief, Hakeem Nicks, Trent Richardson, Jack Mewhort, Gosder Cherilus, Xavier Nixon, Arthur Jones, Robert Mathis, Bjoern Werner, Jerrell Freeman, Josh McNary, Greg Toler, Vontae Davis, Jalil Brown, and Pat McAfee."
> 
> 
> still have LUCK? pfft, at worst we have a 11-5 season. :luck



/r/nocontext


Explain more on this.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

look at that link above my post.




also i know they had big loses on the defensive side, but losing crabtree =/= losing hilton. :ti


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Not Josh McNary, the formerly accused rapist!


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Jarrett Boykin was cut by the Panthers, now there's rumors that he'll end up in Green Bay. fpalm

Green Bay doesn't need Boykin, he was a disappointment the last time he played for them. If he was worth keeping around they would have kept him.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



Lord Brady said:


> http://www.sbnation.com/nfl/2015/9/...e-niners#sbnation-ninerize-your-team__graphic


:Vince2


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Colts just traded for Sio Moore. I likes it!


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Minnesota would still have Bridgewater and Peterson according to that link :troll (assume it's based off of stats that was missing someone gone all season)


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

like 9/12 nfl network peeps have the colts representing the afc in the SB

i'll say it again, they're being severely overrated. if they prove me wrong i'll admit i was wrong, but i don't see them as a threat in the playoffs until they do something on defense. luck w 9 td's and 12 picks in the playoffs is a concern as well. Indy will surely be in the playoffs. If not as a BYE team, then as a division winner. NE, DEN, BAL, KC, BUF, MIA would all give them hell in the playoffs.


not trying to harp on this just can't believe so many are sipping the colts kool-aid. they are a 1 man show. Luck is the real deal, but they let go of the wrong hc (arians), chuck is not getting them to the promise land


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Colts are the most overrated team in the NFL by far.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Indy is going the same route w Luck that they did w Peyton. They should be fixing the weaknesses of the team instead of loaded Luck w weapon after weapon when he has a good enough supporting cast. They have another 15 years or so to be legit, so there is no reason to panic.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

I was not aware Ahmad Bradshaw is a free agent. Dallas needs to sign him right now, assuming he's healthy right now. Yes, he'll get injured, but whatever...WHAT IF HE DOESN'T?


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Tebow released


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Domata Peko, the worst defensive tackle in the entire NFL, is still around. Please continue Marvin :marvin

At least CHRIS CARTER the HYBRID made the team :mark:. Maybe we can actually rush the quarterback this year.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

looks like reggie wayne got cut


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



Lord Brady said:


> looks like reggie wayne got cut


That's a shame. Was happy to see him signed, even more so with a great QB and coach. Surely he'll play sometime this season when injury bugs start biting.

Edit: Sources saying Reggie asked to be released. Odd.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



RyanPelley said:


> That's a shame. Was happy to see him signed, even more so with a great QB and coach. Surely he'll play sometime this season when injury bugs start biting.
> 
> Edit: Sources saying Reggie asked to be released. Odd.


yeah. not sure if it was because he had nothing left or it wasn't a good fit

Lafell prob won't be ready for a few weeks to a month


edelman, amendola, gronk, chandler, and maybe dobson can do something (prob not)


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



MrMister said:


> I was not aware Ahmad Bradshaw is a free agent. Dallas needs to sign him right now, assuming he's healthy right now. Yes, he'll get injured, but whatever...WHAT IF HE DOESN'T?


Dallas should take the Dodgers approach to 3rd through 5th SP's, sign 20 often injured players, and 3 will be healthy at one time.


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



Lord Brady said:


> yeah. not sure if it was because he had nothing left or it wasn't a good fit
> 
> Lafell prob won't be ready for a few weeks to a month
> 
> ...


What was Wayne's projected spot on the depth chart? Maybe he didn't like the role he was given.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

glad wayne decided against playing with a cheater. :kobe3


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

In before Reggie signs with DEN :troll


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Hopefully, Reggie retires. He's looked terrible.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Reggie Wayne playing with us would have been the equivalent to a rape victim marrying the rapist. Probably had too many flashbacks and couldn't handle it anymore


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

so kam and seattle are making no progress. now they just trade a 5th for a safety. giants and seattle having talks


hmmmm


the salary cap era


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

W/ Jordy out thus eliminating the 70 yard deep post bomb or streaks, gonna see alot of timing little slants, double moves, back shoulders etc. Reggie looked slow as hell last year but routes and cuts have always been Reggie's shit (albeit young Reggie had quickness). We in Pack land would welcome him (at least me). Good shot at the 4 as an occasional 3rd down converter or red zone tardet and locker vet ala driver in 2010/11.


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



WrestlingOracle said:


> W/ Jordy out thus eliminating the 70 yard deep post bomb or streaks, gonna see alot of timing little slants, double moves, back shoulders etc. Reggie looked slow as hell last year but routes and cuts have always been Reggie's shit (albeit young Reggie had quickness). We in Pack land would welcome him (at least me). Good shot at the 4 as an occasional 3rd down converter or red zone tardet and locker vet ala driver in 2010/11.


I'd rather see how productive the receivers Green Bay currently have before bringing in a vet. Even if they do decide to bring in a vet, I doubt it'd be Wayne since James Jones was cut by the Giants. Jones is already familiar with the Packers offense and is younger than Wayne.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Ugh. Fuck Ryan Grigson.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



Lord Brady said:


> Tebow released


Poor Tim. He'll be missed.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



pre)Ghost said:


> I'd rather see how productive the receivers Green Bay currently have before bringing in a vet. Even if they do decide to bring in a vet, I doubt it'd be Wayne since James Jones was cut by the Giants. Jones is already familiar with the Packers offense and is younger than Wayne.


GB offense should be fine...as long as Cobb can stay on the field. Adams is pretty good too. Lacy is legit and Rodgers is the best QB in the league.


I hated posting that.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

thoughts on Giants getting kam and the title mr?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



Headliner said:


> thoughts on Giants getting kam and the title mr?


did this happen irl?


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

ELIte the GOAT


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

:eli2


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



MrMister said:


> did this happen irl?


no, but mythical land is the thing that is entertaining until thursday. :mj2


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RNCrs63JeuM


there's also this video of two shitheads. :no:


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Kam is a beast. 

Sherman
Browner
Maxwell
Thomas
Kam

might be the best secondary ever tbh. this is the ff passing era where qb's throwing for 4000 means nothing


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Drunk SB prediction


Eagles over the Patriots 555 to 24


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



MrMister said:


> Drunk SB prediction
> 
> 
> Eagles over the Patriots 555 to 24


2 months ago i thought the eagles were in trouble but i like them a lot more now. agholor (auto correct) mathews, murray, r mathews, sproles, cooper, ertz, celek


man it's gonna be a fun team to watch


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

I'm gonna hate it. Giants are going to be good offensively too.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

i got 3 nfc east teams in the playoffs


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Dallas just pulled Christine Michael from Seattle.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

hmmm so lafell done until week 7 

Edelman (banged up)
Amendola (made of glass)
Gronk (injury prone)
Dobson (injury prone)
Chandler


we should have installed a play room for Reggie :fuck


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

according to reggie wayne, patriots football is not FUN.



considering he played for peyton "lets go this 10000 times" manning, that's saying something. boring old patriots. :ti


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Every WR hates every offense that doesn't consist of 'throw me the ball every play'.


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

James Jones is visiting Green Bay, expects to re-sign.

While I'd prefer it if they didn't bring someone in as it would stunt the growth of their younger wide outs, I'm fine if Jones ends up re-signing. He's already familiar with Green Bay's offense and has a repertoire with Rodgers, unlike Wayne.

I wonder who Green Bay would get rid of if they resign Jones.



MrMister said:


> GB offense should be fine...as long as Cobb can stay on the field. Adams is pretty good too. Lacy is legit and Rodgers is the best QB in the league.
> 
> 
> I hated posting that.


I'm sure their offense will be fine as long as Rodgers is healthy. I do expect some growing pains with the younger receivers, but overall I'm confident with the group they have.

_________

*UPDATE*:

Apparently James Jones signed a one year deal with the Packers. I've also read that Green Bay hasn't announced it because they still need to clear a roster spot. I've noticed on the Packers transactions page at Fox sports that they placed Jermauria Rasco on IR today, but haven't found that info on anywhere else.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



Headliner said:


> according to reggie wayne, patriots football is not FUN.
> 
> 
> 
> considering he played for peyton "lets go this 10000 times" manning, that's saying something. boring old patriots. :ti


i mean i can't argue that. even ocho cinco didn't laugh once lol


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Rodgers could go out with wf users and have a 100 passer rating. dude is the most talented qb of all time.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



Godway said:


> Every WR hates every offense that doesn't consist of 'throw me the ball every play'.


um, wayne is a vet that was not getting the ball every play last year. i doubt that's even remotely close to the reason as to why he didn't like it.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

reggie lost his smile


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

ya i don't think he has much left in the tank. id imagine patriot practices are quite rigorous, he should probably retire.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



Headliner said:


> according to reggie wayne, patriots football is not FUN.
> 
> 
> 
> considering he played for peyton "lets go this 10000 times" manning, that's saying something. boring old patriots. :ti


Marvin Harrison (a damn fine football player and one of the GOATs at cutting as a receiver in my lifetime. Hell, Charles Tillman says he was the hardest to guard Tillman ever went up against) was Peyton Manning's right hand man for some time and I dont know if I have ever seen the guy crack a smile and Peyton has said before Marvin took practice to another level more serious than even Peyton so yeah Reggie Wayne singling out Patriots football as a not fun system really does say something.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Marvin was special. Harrison + Wayne is the best 1-2 punch WR combo I've ever seen. Even better than Bruce + Holt.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Moss and Carter say check yo self home boy, the greatest show on turf started in Minnesota, not St Louis


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Wayne should come to Baltimore. It'd be nice knowing the name of more than one receiver on our team.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

You have Dennis Pitta still


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

He's a tight end and he'll probably break something again whenever he gets back.


----------



## DGarcia879 (Apr 3, 2006)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

now that Brady won his court battle, i think what we should all do this.............. avoid the Pittsburgh/NE game, dont even watch it, cause its a waste of time. so is brady. so lets lower the ratings, HA HA HA. well only the Boston and Pittsburgh areas can watch the game. but the rest of america as to watch something else, like Smackdown. PERIOD


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



Stax Classic said:


> Moss and Carter say check yo self home boy, the greatest show on turf started in Minnesota, not St Louis


I was 5 in 1998, notice I said "that i've seen"


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



Stax Classic said:


> Moss and Carter say check yo self home boy, the greatest show on turf started in Minnesota, not St Louis


The majority of regular season games tend to fade to vagueness to me for some odd reason (Playoff games always stick substantially better), but one regular season game that will always stick with me is the whooping the 98 Vikings team I safely assume you chiefly refer to laid on the Packers in a Monday Night Football game. Jake Reed caught a deep ball, Moss absolutely thrashed GB including one jump ball catch with a vintage Sharper late on the ball resulting in a YAC touchdown , Cunningham could throw anything up that night and looked great. Hell, he had Moss on another bomb he overthrew and another TD got called back on a hold. 

Cunningham, Moss, Carter, Reed and heck that running back Smith was pretty damn good too. What an offensive collection. That offense in today's era good lord.

edit: as an aside: Randy Moss always seemed to make the Pack his bitch. Checking footballreference to get some exactness: 14 TDs in 15 games 1320 yards and two of those games are Moss on his second Viking stint and one as a 49er. When Calvin Johnson has been healthy he has sure taken advantage of the Capers weakness of a weak middle too and whooped my pack good too.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

They had a new QB every year, and just kept plugging them in :lol Swear Green went to the playoffs like 6 years in a row with a different QB every time, George, Moon, Cunningham, Johnson, etc.

Looking back, that fucking O-Line :sodone Birk, McDaniel, Steussie, Stringer, Jeff Christy, even Chris Lewinski had a long career


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Less than a week until Cam time! :CAM


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

got Friday off for soccer presentation night, first game of the season is Patriots/Steelers at 1030am on Friday :brady2

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Pumped for Thursday :mark: 

:brady :brady2 :brady3 :brady4 :brady5


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

You missed :brady6


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

I think Scott Chandler has a big game guys


on another note- im not the biggest cam fan but KB going down has left him w shit at wr. Olsen is excellent, and maybe Funchess can have a solid rookie season but ewwwww at the rest


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



Lord Brady said:


> I think Scott Chandler has a big game guys
> 
> 
> on another note- im not the biggest cam fan but KB going down has left him w shit at wr. Olsen is excellent, and maybe Funchess can have a solid rookie season but ewwwww at the rest


TBH its a really great time for some no name to make a name for themselves. These guys should be barking for this opportunity to step up.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Hopefully Kelce has a breakout season for Kansas City.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

so the most interesting thing about pre-season was basically RG3 getting benched out of nowhere. He's apparently behind Colt too so he's the third string QB.



what in the fuck happened. :confused


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Snyder is dead and getting Weekend at Bernie'd in the owners box


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

RG3 set to die from ass blisters from that retched bench


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

on another note, skip bayless was actually right it seems. deflategate was simply a make up call to get back at NE for spygate.



trust espn and nfl brehs... they've never reported false info or had a narrative before.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*











^oh look, there's kraft with the judge of the trial. 




:rudy


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



Headliner said:


> so the most interesting thing about pre-season was basically RG3 getting benched out of nowhere. He's apparently behind Colt too so he's the third string QB.
> 
> what in the fuck happened. :confused


Gruden never wanted him and is a shitty coach. Also, the Redskins have finally put the finishing touches on ruining RG3's promising career after only three years.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Lel at the people saying Jay would be a good head coach. He's as garbage as his ESPN brother.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Everything Jon Gruden says is a cliche he is the worst.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

I remember the Broncos game last year and Jon saying Brandon Tate has lighting speed like the flash or some shit. Almost as bad as Cris Collinsworth's announcing over at NBC.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



Ickey Shuffle said:


> Lel at the people saying Jay would be a good head coach. He's as garbage as his ESPN brother.


Except his brother was actually a good coach.



CamillePunk said:


> Everything Jon Gruden says is a cliche he is the worst.


Annoying commentator, though I do enjoy his QB prospect show for the most part. More insightful than most NFL Draft coverage we get on ESPN.



Ickey Shuffle said:


> I remember the Broncos game last year and Jon saying Brandon Tate has lighting speed like the flash or some shit. Almost as bad as Cris Collinsworth's announcing over at NBC.


Based on Tate's reputation at UNC, I'm actually surprised that he's as slow as he is. Collinsworth used to be great in the earlier years of SNF. Not sure how I feel about him now.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



RetepAdam. said:


> Except his brother was actually a good coach.


* Garbage as Jon's commentating at ESPN. Not his coaching reputation. He's superior in every way in that area. Bad wording on my part.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



Ickey Shuffle said:


> * Garbage as Jon's commentating at ESPN. Not his coaching reputation. He's superior in every way in that area. Bad wording on my part.


Maybe that means Jay would actually make a good commentator.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



RetepAdam. said:


> Based on Tate's reputation at UNC, I'm actually surprised that he's as slow as he is.


We have Super Mario from West Virginia sharing that role now. So it's not too bad. He's like another Andrew Hawkins for us.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

I will take a straight up trade...Cutler for RG3.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Just want to say that while I think they've failed RG3, RG3 was always incredibly overrated and overhyped. People were saying he was better than LUCK. :ti


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



Headliner said:


> Just want to say that while I think they've failed RG3, RG3 was always incredibly overrated and overhyped. People were saying he was better than LUCK. :ti


Anyone who would have drafted _any_ player over Luck in 2012 is a fucking moron. But Luck aside, RG3 was one of the best QB prospects we've seen in years. His rookie year demonstrated as much. Imagine if he played for a team that could have kept him healthy and developed his pocket instincts.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Think how amazing :romo will be when he retires and becomes a color guy.


:acromo


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



MrMister said:


> Think how amazing :romo will be when he retires and becomes a color guy.
> 
> 
> :acromo




He'll be retiring without a ring too. :romo


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

i want romo to get a ring just because it would probably be the most glorious thing ever. i want everyone to go with injuries too, the entire team, and it's just Romo carrying the squad on his back.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Even if Romo won a ring he would fumble it down the drain of his sink.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



Hawk Harrelson said:


> He'll be retiring without a ring too. :romo


Still a Hall of Famer though.


edit: Oh my GOD, I just remembered that fucking ballsy perfect pass he put up to :dez vs GB. :mark:


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



MrMister said:


> Still a Hall of Famer though.


Ehhhhhhhh... doubt it.

His numbers don't really measure up against the top passers of this era, and he doesn't have the playoff success to sneak in like Eli.

He's got time to turn it around, but he'll need to take his game to another level to get in at this point.

EDIT - His numbers are actually a little better than I thought, but the fact that he has exactly one All-Pro year (Second Team, at that) to his name isn't a great sign for his chances.

I'd give him 40/60 odds. Still needs something to put him over the top.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Look at his STATS again pls. He's the 2nd rated passer of all time (between Rodgers and Peyton). His 4th Q efficiency is top 2 or 3. He's Mr. December. It's not his fault his teams suck on defense in almost every year he's been the QB. Romo is the main reason why Dallas even sniffed playoffs for the past decade.

Based on STATS, he's a lock. But yeah, no SB rings hurts for sure. It's stupid that this is the case, but it's reality. Kind like how pitchers need to win a lot of games to be considered for the Cy Young. It's antiquated backward thinking.

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/2344332-what-are-tony-romos-hall-of-fame-chances


edit: I'm not even saying he's 1st ballot like Peyton and Brady...the :romo deserves Hall of Fame induction somewhere down the line. Now he could implode and fall off a cliff in these final years, and then things change of course.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



MrMister said:


> Look at his STATS again pls. He's the 2nd rated passer of all time (between Rodgers and Peyton). His 4th Q efficiency is top 2 or 3. He's Mr. December. It's not his fault his teams suck on defense in almost every year he's been the QB. Romo is the main reason why Dallas even sniffed playoffs for the past decade.
> 
> Based on STATS, he's a lock. But yeah, no SB rings hurts for sure. It's stupid that this is the case, but it's reality. Kind like how pitchers need to win a lot of games to be considered for the Cy Young. It's antiquated backward thinking.
> 
> ...


Like I said, his numbers look better than I remember. The fact that he's never really had an MVP-type season, though, hurts his case. He's often been one of the better QBs in the NFL, but the fact that he's only been a Second Team All-Pro once and never First Team hurts.

2nd all-time in QB Rating, yeah yeah. He's played his entire career in a pass happy era. If you narrow the scope to 2006-2015, he drops to sixth on the list behind Rodgers, Manning, Brady, Brees and Wilson. On paper, he's probably got a slightly better chance than Philip Rivers at this point. A trip to the NFC Championship Game at the very least would go a long ways for him. So would finishing in the Top 3 in MVP voting. Right now, he's kind of like a rich man's Mark Brunell who happened to play in an era with inflated passing numbers. He needs more seasons like this past one (which should be doable, throwing to Dez Bryant) to really cement himself as a viable Hall of Famer. Especially as more QBs enter the league and begin to pass him in career QB Rating.

Also, I didn't bother clicking the Bleacher Report link. It's Bleacher Report. Please don't use it to bolster an argument. Unless it's from one of maybe five writers on the entire site, it has zero credibility.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Still no ring. :romo


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Peyton Manning played in the same era as Romo. So has Tom Brady. I'm not saying Romo is better than either, I'm saying he has comparable numbers to both. So it's not outrageous nor a stretch to say Tony Romo should be inducted at some point.

Most people don't realize how great Tony Romo has been because they buy into the incorrect notion that Romo isn't good. Reality tells the actual story.

That Bleacher Report only deals with facts. It doesn't even say he's a lock for the Hall of Fame. It mentions the things going against him. It's a pretty realistic non-biased look at his career.



Hawk Harrelson said:


> Still no ring. :romo


:acromo


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Lets compare career stats of a couple QBs:

QB A
Com %: 65.8
Yards: 28,578
Yards/G: 259.8
TD: 226
Int: 57
QB Rating: 106

QB B
Com %: 65.2
Yards: 33,270
Yards/G: 220.3
TD: 242
Int: 110
QB Rating: 97.6

One of these QBs is consider a lock for the Hall of Fame and the other isn't. One is regarded as one of the best in the league while the other isn't. Can you guess who they are?

QB A QB B



Spoiler: spoiler



That's right, statistically Tony Romo is right up there with Rodgers yet doesn't get the same recognition. Why? It's all because he doesn't have a Super Bowl ring. If Romo had a ring it'd be a completely different discussion about him. Romo's lack of a ring has clouded people's judgment of him.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



pre)Ghost said:


> Lets compare career stats of a couple QBs:
> 
> QB A
> Com %: 65.8
> ...




Rodgers also has 2 less years under his belt...if they started at the same time Rodgers would be well past Romo in yards and TD's...with still a lot less interceptions.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

It's going to kill Romo that he's playing in the most offensive QB padded era in history, given the fact that he's played on good teams with some great offensive players around him, yet never wins in the playoffs. He's like the face of losing for this era. That's all lots of people are ever going to associate with him. All of the other QBs that are going to HOF from this era have seen a SB. I think Romo/Rivers are both going to struggle to get in.


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



Hawk Harrelson said:


> Rodgers also has 2 less years under his belt...if they started at the same time Rodgers would be well past Romo in yards and TD's...with still a lot less interceptions.


While that is true and one could also factor in McCarthy benching Rodgers late in games when they had a big lead, I still feel that Romo is underrated/unappreciated. I'm not saying Romo is equal to Rodgers nor am I saying he's a first ballot Hall of Famer. What I am saying is that I don't think it would be a reach if Romo eventually got in.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Christ, the Romo haters are out again. Last year wasn't the only season he's had a good year. Romo was even in the MVP talks. Romo was 1 incompletion over from having a 70% completion rate for the entire season. He would've been the 6th QB ever to do that. Fact is Romo is severally underrated. And to top this all off, the guys you keep comparing him to were all DRAFTED. Most high rounded draft picks as well. With the exception being Brady. Romo was an UDFA after all. Most teams would kill to get their hands on a QB of Romo's tier. Elite.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

who cares about romo's HOF bid when VINATIERI is going to be robbed of being a first ballot HOF.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

I'm not hating on Romo, he's a good QB, just no ring. :romo


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



MrMister said:


> Peyton Manning played in the same era as Romo. So has Tom Brady. I'm not saying Romo is better than either, I'm saying he has comparable numbers to both. So it's not outrageous nor a stretch to say Tony Romo should be inducted at some point.


I deleted the rest of your post for length, but I'll address it in a second.

Peyton Manning and Brady both played in the same era as Romo. However, they also both played in an era that came before Romo entered the league, during which passing numbers were nowhere near as inflated because the rules were more lenient with regards to what defenses could do to wide receivers, quarterbacks, etc.

As I mentioned above, if you control for just 2006-present (since Romo entered the league to today), both Peyton and Brady (along with Brees) jump ahead of Romo in QB Rating. The fact that Romo has played his entire career in the new NFL where throwing for 4,000 yards is the norm and Matthew Stafford breaks the 5,000 yard mark in a single-season is not insignificant. The fact that Aaron Rodgers has the highest QB Rating in NFL history by a significant margin is not by accident. If he played in the mid-90s, his career QB Rating would be in the mid-90s.

I've been on record for a couple years now saying that Romo never gets his due as one of the top QBs in the NFL. People focused way too much on his 4th quarter meltdowns and not enough on his entire body of work.

That having been said, where do you draw the line between the Hall of Fame and the "Hall of Really Good"? Because at a certain point, the fact that Romo has pretty much never been considered a Top 3 or 4 guy in any given season hurts his candidacy.



pre)Ghost said:


> Lets compare career stats of a couple QBs:
> 
> QB A
> Com %: 65.8
> ...


What? :lmao

Aaron Rodgers's career QB Rating is over 8 points higher than Romo's. :lmao :lmao

Matt Schaub (89.5) is closer to Tony Romo than Romo is to Rodgers. :lmao


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



HighFiveGhost said:


> Christ, the Romo haters are out again. Last year wasn't the only season he's had a good year. Romo was even in the MVP talks. Romo was 1 incompletion over from having a 70% completion rate for the entire season. He would've been the 6th QB ever to do that. Fact is Romo is severally underrated. And to top this all off, the guys you keep comparing him to were all DRAFTED. Most high rounded draft picks as well. With the exception being Brady. Romo was an UDFA after all. Most teams would kill to get their hands on a QB of Romo's tier.* Elite*.


That word gets thrown around way too often about too many people, and no, Romo is not 'elite'.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Also, yes. If Romo had a ring, the conversation about him would be very different. Unfortunately, that's the prism through which almost all QBs are viewed. Eli Manning has two rings. He's going to the Hall of Fame, even though he's had a largely unspectacular career. Ben Roethlisberger's numbers lag slightly behind Romo's (and Philip Rivers) and he's a stone-cold lock for the Hall.

What hurts Romo even beyond not having won a Super Bowl, though, is that he hasn't even been close to _being_ in one. Even just getting to the NFC Championship Game one of these years would go such a long way for him. Hell, Donovan McNabb's got a decent shot of making the Hall, and he never got over the hump. But at least he got close. If Romo even gets close, his numbers should help push him through to Canton.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Romo is boring, let's talk about who'll break Favre's career INT's record, Peyton's not even half way there and he's the active leader.

Also, everyone knows the refs gave GB the game in the playoffs, and that Dallas would have beaten Seattle. So Romo does have a SB appearance in my book.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

I would cry tears of joy if Romo won the super bowl ring he has deserved for so long. :jose Unquestionably elite QB and should be in the hall of fame one day. 

:romo


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



HighFiveGhost said:


> Christ, the Romo haters are out again. Last year wasn't the only season he's had a good year. Romo was even in the MVP talks. Romo was 1 incompletion over from having a 70% completion rate for the entire season. He would've been the 6th QB ever to do that. Fact is Romo is severally underrated. And to top this all off, the guys you keep comparing him to were all DRAFTED. Most high rounded draft picks as well. With the exception being Brady. Romo was an UDFA after all. Most teams would kill to get their hands on a QB of Romo's tier. Elite.


Refuting the notion that Tony Romo is a Hall of Famer does not a 'hater' make.

And Romo's status as an UDFA has zero impact on the debate. Would most of us love for our team to fall into a guy like Romo? Absolutely. But what does that have to do with whether or not he's a Hall of Famer?



Stax Classic said:


> Romo is boring, let's talk about who'll break Favre's career INT's record, Peyton's not even half way there and he's the active leader.


I think Stafford's got a half-decent chance. It's really going to come down to starting early and having ridiculous longevity, though.

(Also, Peyton is well over halfway there. 234 is more than 50% of 336. Brees and Eli are also over halfway there.)


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Basically someone just needs to average 17 INTS a year for 20 years


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



Stax Classic said:


> Basically someone just needs to average 17 INTS a year for 20 years


He's like a kid out there.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



RetepAdam. said:


> Also, yes. If Romo had a ring, the conversation about him would be very different. Unfortunately, that's the prism through which almost all QBs are viewed. Eli Manning has two rings. He's going to the Hall of Fame, even though he's had a largely unspectacular career. Ben Roethlisberger's numbers lag slightly behind Romo's (and Philip Rivers) and he's a stone-cold lock for the Hall.
> 
> What hurts Romo even beyond not having won a Super Bowl, though, is that he hasn't even been close to _being_ in one. Even just getting to the NFC Championship Game one of these years would go such a long way for him. Hell, Donovan McNabb's got a decent shot of making the Hall, and he never got over the hump. But at least he got close. If Romo even gets close, his numbers should help push him through to Canton.


It's pretty much that. If Romo would even make a SB, it would do wonders for his career. He hasn't even been close.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

:mark: made it all about :romo ONCE AGAIN

2015 :romo thread has begun:mark:

:romo :garrett :romo

inb4 8-8 obv


:romo vs :eli2 :mark:


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

By the way I think Jim Harbaugh fucking off back to college has caused the successful Harbaugh John Harbaugh to pick up the crazy Harbaugh void Jim Harbaugh John Harbaugh's brother left behind. He's been rather ERRATIC during press and pre and halftime and post game interviews. It's a developing story and sure to intrigue.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

By this superbowl logic, we need to get Rich Gannon and Trent dilfer in immediately and pull Dan Marino out.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



RetepAdam. said:


> He's like a kid out there.


2, 13, 24, 14, 13, 13, 16, 23, 23, 16, 15, 16, 21, 17, 29, 18, 15, 22, 7, 19


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



CamillePunk said:


> By the way I think Jim Harbaugh fucking off back to college has caused the successful Harbaugh John Harbaugh to pick up the crazy Harbaugh void Jim Harbaugh John Harbaugh's brother left behind. He's been rather ERRATIC during press and pre and halftime and post game interviews. It's a developing story and sure to intrigue.


crazy coach interviews are another huge reason why i watch this game.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

It's going to be a long season for 49'er fans. Thank you Jed York!


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



HighFiveGhost said:


> By this superbowl logic, we need to get Rich Gannon and Trent dilfer in immediately and pull Dan Marino out.


That would make sense if Gannon and Dilfer had the numbers to boot, or if Romo were a modern day Jim Kelly — let alone Dan Marino.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Marino re-wrote the history books on passing in the NFL, in an era where defense + running the ball were still prominent areas of the game. And without ever having a truly great WR. Romo is nowhere near the Marino stratosphere. Few QBs are or ever will be.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



Godway said:


> Marino re-wrote the history books on passing in the NFL, in an era where defense + running the ball were still prominent areas of the game. And without ever having a truly great WR. Romo is nowhere near the Marino stratosphere. Few QBs are or ever will be.


Marino had the Marx bros for the duration of his career.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



Lord Brady said:


> Marino had the Marx bros for the duration of his career.


Neither of which are Hall of Famers.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



Headliner said:


> Just want to say that while I think they've failed RG3, RG3 was always incredibly overrated and overhyped. People were saying he was better than LUCK. :ti


I can't remember if I was posting here in 2012 but I'll rehash what I said in 2012.

RG3 had a better rookie season but I always would have taken Luck for my team. I think Luck gets overrated by the media simply because people from the beginning put him among the best when he still had to learn things and clean up the mistakes. It's not a knock on him at all, just things any young qb will go through. From a pure talent standpoint only Rodgers is better than Luck. All things considered I would still take a few guys over him right now. I'd say Luck will be the best and it could be a long reign as the best in the world. He is a better passer than Rodgers but I think Rodgers mobility is better and his throwing on the run is the best I've seen.

It's insane the Colts had Unitas. Drafted Elway. Had Peyton, and now Luck.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



Godway said:


> Marino re-wrote the history books on passing in the NFL, in an era where defense + running the ball were still prominent areas of the game. And without ever having a truly great WR. Romo is nowhere near the Marino stratosphere. Few QBs are or ever will be.


Was obviously trolling with that post. Was more or less tryin to point out not to over value that ring too much.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



Godway said:


> Neither of which are Hall of Famers.


Lots of great receivers aren't in the HoF. Those were 2 dependable ass wr's that he had for over 10 years each.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

I wanna see Romo or Rivers win a ring. Don't think either happen but sadly both will be forgotten by casual fans in decades to come similar to Danny White, and Fouts.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



Lord Brady said:


> I wanna see Romo or Rivers win a ring. Don't think either happen but sadly both will be forgotten by casual fans in decades to come similar to Danny White, and Fouts.


If Dallas doesn't win now (aka this year or next) I dont see it happening either. Unfortunately for Rivers, he's in a much tougher division and its going to hurt him way more than Romo.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Romo still has a chance. Rivers never will.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

So is Kam done in Seattle?


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

SD had the team for a few years but the AFC was really good back then. Pats and Steelers kept road blocking them. Then the Jets beat them with Sanchez. They could beat the Colts though in January


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



Stax Classic said:


> So is Kam done in Seattle?


I hope so as someone afraid of the Seahawks but at the same time I wanna see the LOB healthy because they are an all time great unit and in the cap era we don't see units that good stick around

It's a toss up for me if they keep him. You gotta pay Russ, Lynch, Bennett, Sherm, Earl, Wagner and some other complimentary guys. I think they should let Lynch go after the season simply because of his age and the fact that the other guys are all young.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

I always thought SD's window was during Marty's tenure. They played physical defense then, and of course it didn't hurt having prime LT. I think it closed the moment LT stood on the sidelines with his visor on watching his team lose.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



Godway said:


> I always thought SD's window was during Marty's tenure. They played physical defense then, and of course it didn't hurt having prime LT. I think it closed the moment LT stood on the sidelines with his visor on watching his team lose.


Rivers played with a torn ACL and LT pulled a Cutler that game. Brady was trash in that game too. Which is why I thought NYG had no chance in the SB. Brady playing like shit and NE still easily winning.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



Lord Brady said:


> It's insane the Colts had Unitas. Drafted Elway. Had Peyton, and now Luck.


I often compare them to The Yardbirds.

Went from Eric Clapton to Jeff Beck to Jimmy Page. :lol

Personally, as a Broncos fan, I'm stoked for when we get Andrew Luck about 10 years from now.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

I can't wait to see who Cam Newton will make famous with Kelvin Benjamin out.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



Ted said:


> I can't wait to see who Cam Newton will make famous with Kelvin Benjamin out.


A lot of people jumping on the Devin Funchess bandwagon, ignoring the fact that Devin Funchess kinda sucks.

My guess is "no one," and the Panthers just aren't very good this year.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

:mark: THREAD HAS FINALLY BEEN STICKIED!!! WINS AND LOSSES COUNT NOW!!! LET'S FUCKING DO THIS!!


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

the afc has so many quality teams but right now there isn't a team top to bottom i think is on the level of gb or seattle


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



RetepAdam. said:


> What? :lmao
> 
> Aaron Rodgers's career QB Rating is over 8 points higher than Romo's. :lmao :lmao
> 
> Matt Schaub (89.5) is closer to Tony Romo than Romo is to Rodgers. :lmao


eh...QB rating is just one stat among many others. Like I said in a different post, I'm not saying Romo is equal to Rodgers nor am I saying that he is a first ballot hall of famer. Romo's lack of a Super Bowl ring greatly effects people's perception of him. Just watch, if Romo wins a ring he'll be talked about as one of the best in a league. I can guarantee you that people's opinion of Rodgers would be completely different if he had yet to win a ring.

The problem is that everyone puts a different value on Super Bowl wins when determining how great a QB is or when comparing QBs.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

romo is not one of the best QBs in the league.


he's a damned good and at times can be a great one, but I don't think I'd ever really say he was one of the best.


Eli has two rings and I wouldn't call him one of the best either.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



Ted said:


> I can't wait to see who Cam Newton will make famous with Kelvin Benjamin out.


Funchess hurt his hamstring too. He's going to be missing action. Lots of attention for Olsen and Stewart. Hopefully Stewart can stay on the field. 



RetepAdam. said:


> My guess is "no one," and the Panthers just aren't very good this year.


Panthers defense should keep them in games though.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



RetepAdam. said:


> A lot of people jumping on the Devin Funchess bandwagon, ignoring the fact that Devin Funchess kinda sucks.
> 
> My guess is "no one," and the Panthers just aren't very good this year.


Every position group on the Carolina Panthers, outside of the Wide Receivers is at least good. The secondary is very good, the linebackers are perhaps the best in the NFL, the DT duo is amongst the best in the NFL, and the DEs are solid. The OL played very well to end last season, and that play continued into this preseason, though I can understand some skepticism regarding this area since the preseason is the preseason and the team had a soft schedule at the end of last season. The RBs are good, Tolbert is fine, and Olsen/Dickson should be fantastic. Saying the Panthers "Just aren't very good" just isn't very true. 

It is true that the Receivers are awful, but the Panthers have been and will continue to be a run-first team. Sure, losing Benjamin hurts, but he's not great anyways. I did expect him to progress in his sophomore season, though. Kevin Norwood is the first player that Gettleman has traded for as GM of the Panthers, and I think he'll grow in the offense as the season progresses (only got him like a week ago) and he'll be a solid wideout.

As for 'making someone famous,' I don't think that'll happen either. Cam isn't one of those QBs. I think we'll see more 2-TE sets like the Panthers ran a ton with Olsen and Shockey a few years ago, and Ed Dickson will be a solid contributor this season. 

The Panthers are a very polarizing team amongst pundits; some say the Panthers will be bottom-feeders while others think they'll have a very solid season. I'm going to say the Panthers win the division and go 9-7 with wins @ Jacksonville, vs. Houston, vs. New Orleans, @ Tampa, @ Tennessee, @ Washington, vs. Atlanta, @ Giants, and vs. Tampa. It's a pretty easy schedule this season. 

I'm very cautiously optimistic. I might be wrong about everything I said, but shit, that's why you play the game!


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



Cam's Glistening Grin said:


> I'm going to say the Panthers win the division and go 9-7 with wins @ Jacksonville, vs. Houston, vs. New Orleans, @ Tampa, @ Tennessee, @ Washington, vs. Atlanta, @ Giants, and vs. Tampa. It's a pretty easy schedule this season.
> 
> I'm very cautiously optimistic. I might be wrong about everything I said, but shit, that's why you play the game!


Lol that's realistic. I have you all sweeping the South plus wins against at Jacksonville, Washington, and at Giants.

Talk about an easy schedule.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



Cam's Glistening Grin said:


> Every position group on the Carolina Panthers, outside of the Wide Receivers is at least good. The secondary is very good, the linebackers are perhaps the best in the NFL, the DT duo is amongst the best in the NFL, and the DEs are solid. The OL played very well to end last season, and that play continued into this preseason, though I can understand some skepticism regarding this area since the preseason is the preseason and the team had a soft schedule at the end of last season. The RBs are good, Tolbert is fine, and Olsen/Dickson should be fantastic. Saying the Panthers "Just aren't very good" just isn't very true.
> 
> It is true that the Receivers are awful, but the Panthers have been and will continue to be a run-first team. Sure, losing Benjamin hurts, but he's not great anyways. I did expect him to progress in his sophomore season, though. Kevin Norwood is the first player that Gettleman has traded for as GM of the Panthers, and I think he'll grow in the offense as the season progresses (only got him like a week ago) and he'll be a solid wideout.
> 
> ...


I meant it as "just won't be very good." The RB situation is largely dependant on Jonathan Stewart's health, which is always a question mark. If he gets hurt, then all of a sudden, your offense is going to look pretty brutal. Quality defense, sure, but without an offense to speak off, it's hard to accomplish much of anything in the NFL. I see the Panthers finishing third in the division this year.

They might turn around and win it, but that's just my prediction.



pre)Ghost said:


> eh...QB rating is just one stat among many others. Like I said in a different post, I'm not saying Romo is equal to Rodgers nor am I saying that he is a first ballot hall of famer. Romo's lack of a Super Bowl ring greatly effects people's perception of him. Just watch, if Romo wins a ring he'll be talked about as one of the best in a league. I can guarantee you that people's opinion of Rodgers would be completely different if he had yet to win a ring.
> 
> The problem is that everyone puts a different value on Super Bowl wins when determining how great a QB is or when comparing QBs.


Do you know why Aaron Rodgers's QB Rating is so much higher?

It's because for Rodgers to match Romo's numbers that you claim are relatively comparable, over his next 41 games, Rodgers would have to average 114.4 yards per game while throwing 16 TDs and 53 INTs.

I already said that Romo winning a Super Bowl would do wonders for his legacy, but he hasn't even gotten close. As for Rodgers, if he hadn't won a Super Bowl (which, by the way, he dragged the Packers from the Wild Card to the Super Bowl that year), he'd be viewed like Dan Marino or early career Peyton Manning —.a quarterback who's head and shoulders above most everyone else but hasn't gotten the job done in the playoffs. He'd still be headed to the Hall of Fame, barring a meltdown in the second half of his career.


----------



## Dark Match Jobber (Jun 10, 2010)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

DMJ's Week 1 Predictions

*Steelers over Patriots*
Why?: Most people are happy for Tom Brady returning and this will mostly be a "Tom Brady Appreciation/Dick riding" night. Everybody have the Patriots winning just because of him, but nobody sees Big Ben pulling out the shocking victory for the Steelers, even with a weak defense. 

*Packers over Bears*
Why?: Rodgers will throw all over the weak bears defense and Davante Adams will have 3 TDs in this one.

*Chiefs over Texans*
Why?: Chiefs win by a last minute touchdown from Jeremy Maclin. Both teams defenses will be the highlights.

*Jets over Browns*
Why?: Could go either way, but im going with Jets

*Colts over Bills*
Why?: Andrew Luck and his weapons is gonna come out hard, blowing out the Bills.

*Dolphins over Redskins*
Why? Miami's defense + Suh, thats all

*Panthers over Jaguars*
Why?: Blake Bortles will blow a lead leading to the loss

*Rams over Seahawks*
Why?: The Seahawks are not invisible and a dominant win from the Rams will shut them up and prove they are to be taken serious in the NFC West.

*Cardinals over Saints*
Why?: John Brown goes off in this one

*Chargers over Lions*
Why?: Chargers are just the better team

*Buccaneers over Titans*
Why?: Winston will prove he is the better rookie QB

*Bengals over Raiders*
Why?: Raiders are stronger but not better enough to beat Cinci, unless Dalton throws 3+ picks

*Broncos over Ravens*
Why?: Manning finally gets comfortable in the offense and throws all over the Ravens weak secondary. 

*Cowboys over Giants*
Why?: Cowboys are just the better team on both sides of the ball. Giants have OL and defensive troubles.

*Eagles over Falcons*
Why?: Too much offense for the Falcons to stop

*49ers over Vikings*
Why?: 49ers for the upset and proves the offseason troubles are behind them.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



Dark Match Jobber said:


> *Broncos over Ravens*
> Why?: Manning finally gets comfortable in the offense and throws all over the Ravens weak secondary.


Highly doubt this happens Week 1, but I still think we should win.


----------



## Dark Match Jobber (Jun 10, 2010)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



RetepAdam. said:


> Highly doubt this happens Week 1, but I still think we should win.


I'll admit I'm, a Ravens fan, but the secondary and WR2 positions still concerns me.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

I don't think the Steelers win. But I am curious to see how Shazier goes up against Gronk.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



Dark Match Jobber said:


> I'll admit I'm, a Ravens fan, but the secondary and WR2 positions still concerns me.


Plus, Justin Forsett isn't the kind of running back that typically does damage against us.

Again, I think the Broncos win. I just don't think it will be with Peyton slinging the ball all over the field. Take the under and the points (+4). Broncos will win by 3.



Godway said:


> I don't think the Steelers win. But I am curious to see how Shazier goes up against Gronk.


I don't think a Steelers win would be "shocking." The Steelers are going to be very dangerous this year. I could see them nabbing a first round bye. And that Patriots' secondary is vulnerable, to go with their typically sub-par run defense.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



Dark Match Jobber said:


> *Bengals over Raiders*
> Why?: Raiders are stronger but not better enough to beat Cinci, unless Dalton throws 3+ picks.


I think we're 0-10 all-time in the Black Hole :lol. Something about that baseball field. That whole Oakland defense has improved. Khalil Mack is going to be a nightmare. Also now Derek Carr actually has receivers to throw to and a breakout running back in the making in Latavious Murray. Having said that, it's a game *we should* win handily though if everyone just do their job.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



RetepAdam. said:


> Plus, Justin Forsett isn't the kind of running back that typically does damage against us.
> 
> Again, I think the Broncos win. I just don't think it will be with Peyton slinging the ball all over the field. Take the under and the points (+4). Broncos will win by 3.
> 
> ...


I don't think it would be 'shocking' either. On paper, it's not a mismatch. But everyone thought it would be Steelers vs. Brady-less Pats, when it actually ended up being Brady vs. Bell/Bryant-less Steelers because of their suspensions. :lol So that hurts the Steelers off the bat. 

Also hurts that their starting safeties are Will Allen and Mike Mitchell. It's pretty much all up to Ben in this game. 

Unless of course, Keith Butler's defense shocks everyone. That's where the shock would be, if his defense comes out and has a badass game. We watched Brady/Belichick decimate Dick LeBeau's defenses for years, and that was when their defense had elite talent. It has no elite talent right now, just a new coordinator.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



Dark Match Jobber said:


> *Rams over Seahawks*
> Why?: The Seahawks are not invisible and a dominant win from the Rams will shut them up and prove they are to be taken serious in the NFC West.


Of course their not invisible, their dominance and success is there for everyone to see.

Rams dominating Seahwaks, lol, behave yourself.
We crushed them 20-8 @ Centurylink last season and have a 12-4 record against them. 

Seahawks will get a good win, probably a tough game but off to a good start.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



Dark Match Jobber said:


> *Chiefs over Texans*
> Why?: Chiefs win by a last minute touchdown from Jeremy Maclin. Both teams defenses will be the highlights.


:nah

the texans come out on top with a jj watt touchdown :watt2


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



HiddenFlaw said:


> :nah
> 
> the texans come out on top with a jj watt touchdown


Watt could score 2 to be fair.


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



RetepAdam. said:


> Do you know why Aaron Rodgers's QB Rating is so much higher?
> 
> It's because for Rodgers to match Romo's numbers that you claim are relatively comparable, over his next 41 games, Rodgers would have to average 114.4 yards per game while throwing 16 TDs and 53 INTs.


I'd bring up other stats like 4th quarter comebacks, game-winning drives, 4th quarter QB rating, but I feel that we aren't going to come to an agreement on how we view Romo. 



> I already said that Romo winning a Super Bowl would do wonders for his legacy, but he hasn't even gotten close. As for Rodgers, if he hadn't won a Super Bowl (which, by the way, *he dragged the Packers from the Wild Card to the Super Bowl that year*), he'd be viewed like Dan Marino or early career Peyton Manning —.a quarterback who's head and shoulders above most everyone else but hasn't gotten the job done in the playoffs. He'd still be headed to the Hall of Fame, barring a meltdown in the second half of his career.


:sodone

Aaron Rodgers is great and had a phenomenal run in the playoffs, but to say that he carried the defense that year...just...wow.

Defensive rankings that year:
Total Defense (YPG): 5th
Passing (YPG): 5th
Rushing (YPG): 18th
Points (PPG): 2nd

Four out of the Packers six pro bowlers that year were on defense. Clay Matthews was the defensive player of the year too.

Don't let Rodgers carrying Green Bay's lackluster defense in recent years fool you, that defense held their own that year.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

peter kind of ruined his entire argument trying to credit an entire championship run on a QB. that's always a stupid argument imo.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

It totally discredits what an entire defense does on the playoff run. Almost invariably, it's the defense that is HUGE in winning a Super Bowl. Special Teams too, but most people don't even know that phase exists, so let's not talk about it.

Those Giants teams? Yes, Eli was good, but jfc those defenses were fantastic in the playoffs. Every SB winner that I can ever remember has had a great defensive playoff run. I might be missing one, but I have to think overwhelmingly...defense wins championships, ie the champ had at least a very good defensive run in the playoffs.


Marino was not seen as head and shoulders above everyone else. Some of his contemporaries = Montana, Young, Moon, Kelly, Simms (lol), Fouts, Cunningham, Aikman, Favre, Bledsoe. I'm probably forgetting someone. Marino is top 5 there. He's not head and shoulders above anyone but Simms.


DAYS away from :romo + :dez etc :mark:


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

a healthy bob sanders was the difference between the colts being a legitimate title contender and a fraud. his presence on the field completely changed what our defense was capable of. defense matters a lot more than offense, which especially holds true for teams like the seahawks. :mj2


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Rodgers in 2010 was flawless except in that bears nfc cg. Rodgers could have had an all time greatest sb game had it not been for the drops from the Packers receivers that night. Steeles had a top 3 defense and Rodgers gutted them apart. Okay maybe not greatest but one of the best.


Eli in 2011 was great. His defense was equally great tho. People acting like he is a sb legend when he put up 17 and 19 points is weak but he made the plays so I can't knock him.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

i thought flacco had the perfect run?


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Flaccos run was great. Beat luck Brady and Peyton in the same playoffs. I thought the 9ers would get the better of him but he was great. Still can't believe the Broncos secondary giving that game away


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



MrMister said:


> Simms (lol),


Can't wait for the first JEEEM utterance from Sims this season. :mark: :mark:


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Predictions for year end standings:

AFC
East - 1. New England 2. Miami 3. Buffalo 4. NY Jets
North - 1. Baltimore 2. Pittsburgh (WC) 3. Cincinnati 4. Cleveland
South - 1. Indianapolis 2. Houston (WC) 3. Tenneessee 4. Jacksonville
West - 1. Denver 2. San Diego 3. Kansas City 4. Oakland

NFC
East - 1. Dallas 2. Philadelphia (WC) 3. NY Giants 4. Washington
North - 1. Green Bay 2. Detroit (WC) 3. Minnesota 4. Chicago
South - 1. Carolina 2. New Orleans 3. Tampa 4. Atlanta
West - 1. Seattle 2. San Francisco 3. St. Louis 4. Arizona


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



RetepAdam. said:


> Highly doubt this happens Week 1, but I still think we should win.


Manning throwing a lot? Who'c the freaking play caller? He's going to hand off first, and pass far less often.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

I almost forgot to bench Bell this week.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



Stax Classic said:


> Manning throwing a lot? Who'c the freaking play caller? He's going to hand off first, and pass far less often.


In that case we might have a chance. Manning obliterates us.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



Lord Brady said:


> Flaccos run was great. Beat luck Brady and Peyton in the same playoffs. I thought the 9ers would get the better of him but he was great. *Still can't believe the Broncos secondary giving that game away*


Really just entirely Rahim Moore's fault. I was at that game. I can still remember some fuckwits singing "Na na na na, hey hey hey, goodbye" to departing Ravens fans with about a minute and a half left and me thinking "It's too. fucking. early."

Doubling back to my last post on Rodgers for a second — Sigh... I didn't mean to say he dragged the Packers to the Super Bowl, just that it was no accident that he led the Packers to a Super Bowl. With the exception of the NFCCG that year, he was absolutely flawless in the playoffs. For that matter, the overwhelming majority of Rodgers's career playoff performances have been excellent. My point was simply that writing off the fact that Rodgers has a Super Bowl ring is kind of bullshit considering his Super Bowl ring is a testament to how well he's played in the postseason.

By and large, postseason success has a tendency to come down to luck (see: above; fuck you, Rahim Moore). But by consistently turning in excellent performances in the playoffs, you decrease the likelihood that some bullshit happenstance is going to cost you a season. In other words, the fact that Romo doesn't have a ring doesn't mean he's necessarily been bad in the playoffs, per se. But on the flip side, you look at what Rodgers has done in the playoffs... he would have to have seen some remarkably bad beats to not have a ring by now. When you put up an average of 28 points per game in the playoffs, odds are you're going to get one sooner or later.

I still don't know why anyone's trying to compare Tony Romo to Aaron Rodgers. There's no way Romo's ever going to come out smelling like roses. I get what you're trying to say, but you're honestly better off just pointing out the hypocrisy of Eli Manning or Ben Roethlisberger being a Hall of Famer than trying to draw parallels between Romo and the best QB in the game today.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

I heard there was a game tonight. Can anyone confirm this?


----------



## DirectorsCut (Jan 10, 2014)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Yes sir, NE and PIT play today.


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

aw man. Must we break from the deflate gate story just to have a silly season?


----------



## Vixxxenn (Dec 12, 2014)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

hopeful my vikes take care of business on monday night im worried about the offensive line


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



Vixxxenn said:


> hopeful my vikes take care of business on monday night im worried about the offensive line


Nah. Vikings got it in the bag. It will just be water under the bridge.

Hope you noticed what I just did there :mj


----------



## Vixxxenn (Dec 12, 2014)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



Ickey Shuffle said:


> Nah. Vikings got it in the bag. It will just be water under the bridge.
> 
> Hope you noticed what I just did there :mj


haha i gotcha man the bengals should win the division this year i think pittsburgh has D issues and it'll be exposed tonight BAL doesn't have any offensive weapons and CLE is a few years away


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



Vixxxenn said:


> haha i gotcha man the bengals should win the division this year i think pittsburgh has D issues and it'll be exposed tonight BAL doesn't have any offensive weapons and CLE is a few years away


Pittsburgh's been schooling us for awhile. And we haven't found the formula for stopping Bell. Despite them rebuilding their defense, it's going to be insanely difficult trying to contain that offense. It's strange. We always seem to do play them better at their place than at home. I see us splitting against them. 

I do expect us sweeping the Ravens and Browns though.


----------



## Vixxxenn (Dec 12, 2014)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



Ickey Shuffle said:


> Pittsburgh's been schooling us for awhile. And we haven't found the formula for stopping Bell. Despite them rebuilding their defense, it's going to be insanely difficult trying to contain that offense. It's strange. We always seem to do play them better at their place than at home. I see us splitting against them.
> 
> I do expect us sweeping the Ravens and Browns though.


their offense could be had you have to keep pressure on ben and the fact that they lost pouncey hurts, the problem with you guys is dalton i swear i wanna like the guy but we turns into a turnover machine i just go :trips7


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



RetepAdam. said:


> Really just entirely Rahim Moore's fault. I was at that game. I can still remember some fuckwits singing "Na na na na, hey hey hey, goodbye" to departing Ravens fans with about a minute and a half left and me thinking "It's too. fucking. early."
> 
> Doubling back to my last post on Rodgers for a second — Sigh... I didn't mean to say he dragged the Packers to the Super Bowl, just that it was no accident that he led the Packers to a Super Bowl. With the exception of the NFCCG that year, he was absolutely flawless in the playoffs. For that matter, the overwhelming majority of Rodgers's career playoff performances have been excellent. My point was simply that writing off the fact that Rodgers has a Super Bowl ring is kind of bullshit considering his Super Bowl ring is a testament to how well he's played in the postseason.
> 
> ...


I wasn't comparing Romo and Rodgers at any point. I think Rodgers is the best and has been since 2011. Romo is someone I have a soft spot for because he gets ripped on a lot and has always been a good qb. Right now I'd Romo around the 5-6 range.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

The Panthers are apparently on the verge of signing Kuechly to a new mega-deal. :flairdance

*Edit*: 5 years, $62 Million for one of the absolute best defenders in the NFL. :banderas


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Ravens have a lot going for them on offense actually.

Elite Super Bowl MVP QB Joe Flacco
An Elite Offensive Line which is returning completely intact. 
Justin Forsett the 5th highest rusher in the NFL last season. 
Steve Smith who despite his age and midget status had over a thousand yards receiving last year in a run-heavy offense. 

The rest of our receivers are a bunch of anons until Pitta gets back, but Perriman could turn out to be a very good player like Torrey Smith (RIP) did. I'd be surprised if we didn't make the playoffs again.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Wouldn't trust Perriman at all. His hairline is suspect for a 22 year-old, could be a case of a fake identity and he's really in his mid-30s with 20 kids back in the Congo.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



CamillePunk said:


> Ravens have a lot going for them on offense actually.
> 
> Elite Super Bowl MVP QB Joe Flacco
> An Elite Offensive Line which is returning completely intact.
> ...




Were you upset that Torrey left? Was it a money issue, or was the opinion just not very high on him?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

That hairline is legendary.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

STEELER FANS ASSEMBLE

#GAMEDAY 

#SEVENBURG


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



Sweenz said:


> Were you upset that Torrey left? Was it a money issue, or was the opinion just not very high on him?


Not nearly as upset as when Boldin left, but still quite annoyed. He never broke out as a clear-cut #1 guy but he was a very solid number two (tee-hee), and far better than most of the receivers we've had over the last 13 years or so. Also he was a guy we drafted and developed and I always like to see those guys stay with a team, but they never seem to in the NFL anymore except QBs. 

The problem with Torrey is he wanted a lot more money than he is worth. The Ravens are pretty good about not overpaying players (in before some ignoramus mentions Super Bowl MVP Joe Flacco) so they wisely let him go. I don't think 49ers fans are going to feel they got good value for Torrey by the time his spell there is done.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

eh, flacco is no longer overpaid considering that's pretty much the standard these days, but at the time they definitely overpaid and that helped set the new market, which sucks.


not like they had a choice though, you can't really just let your QB go.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

"elite"


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

All the correct playoff picks right here:

NFC
EAST Philly
NORTH ************ 
SOUTH Atlanta
WEST Seattle
WC Giants
WC Lions

AFC
EAST Cheaters
NORTH Ravens
SOUTH Colts
WEST Broncos
WC Chiefs
WC Dolphins

Realistic pick: Seahawks over Colts
HOMERSOTA: Lions over Ravens


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Guess I'll do one too:

AFC East: Patriots, Bills, Dolphins, Jets
AFC North: Bengals, Ravens, Steelers, Browns
AFC South: Colts, Texans, Jaguars, Titans
AFC West: Broncos, Chargers, Chiefs, Raiders
WC: Ravens & Chargers

NFC East: Giants, Eagles, Cowboys, Redskins
NFC North: Packers, Vikings, Lions, Bears
NFC South: Saints, Falcons, Panthers, Buccaneers
NFC West: Seahawks, Cardinals, Rams, 49ers
WC: Eagles & Cardinals

SB: Seahawks over Colts


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

I can't remember if I posted my predictions on here or not. I have GB vs DEN in the SB. Seattle is probably the best team though, and with Nelson out I feel like changing my pick to SEA. I will stick with the Packers just because I am stubborn.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Seattle needs Kam to be the best team. I imagine Seattle is quite angry about their loss in that one game where they LMAO passed at the 1 yd line after being gifted a fluke play to get there. They should just pay Kam, go all in, and blow it up if they do something stupid again and throw away wins.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



Headliner said:


> eh, flacco is no longer overpaid considering that's pretty much the standard these days, but at the time they definitely overpaid and that helped set the new market, which sucks.
> 
> 
> not like they had a choice though, you can't really just let your QB go.


His cap hit next season is going to be $28.6 million.

Which is to say: Yes, he is easily still overpaid.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



MrMister said:


> Seattle needs Kam to be the best team. I imagine Seattle is quite angry about their loss in that one game where they LMAO passed at the 1 yd line after being gifted a fluke play to get there. They should just pay Kam, go all in, and blow it up if they do something stupid again and throw away wins.


It's week 1, I highly doubt Kam sits out the whole year. One of 2 sides will budge imo.

GB mad at the way their season ended too. If so many things don't go wrong in the 4th q, they easily win. That was the biggest choke I've ever seen in pro sports. 

SEA-GB are right now the 2 best teams. Everyone else has a huge question mark for me.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

I think this might be a close game but Pats win by a FG 27-24

NFCE Cowboys, Eagles, Giants, Redskins
NFCN Packers, Lions, Vikings, Bears
NFCS Saints, Falcons, Panthers, Bucs
NFCW Seahawks, Rams, Cards, Niners

Playoffs Seeding
1 Packers
2 Cowboys
3 Seahawks
4 Saints
5 Eagles
6 Rams :curry2 I have to believe in the Rams :mj2

AFCE Patriots, Bills, Dolphins, Jets
AFCN Steelers, Ravens, Browns, Bengals
AFCS Colts, Texans, Titans, Jaguars
AFCW Broncos, Chargers, Chiefs, Raiders

Playoffs seeding
1 Patriots
2 Broncos
3 Colts
4 Steelers
5 Texans
6 Chargers


SB Packers vs Broncos. Packers win


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



MrMister said:


> Seattle needs Kam to be the best team. I imagine Seattle is quite angry about their loss in that one game where they LMAO passed at the 1 yd line after being gifted a fluke play to get there. They should just pay Kam, go all in, and blow it up if they do something stupid again and throw away wins.


SEA will not pay Kam because they don't want to set a precedent of restructuring contracts with 3 years left on them.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

I got NE 34 PITT 31

SHOOTOUT


I think the Steelers win this game if they had LeVeon and Martavis.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Pats 48 Steelers 0 imhomo


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

I got NE 48-19


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

NE 28-24


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Roethlisberger has been eating alot of Roethlisberger's. LolFatty.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

NFC North: Packers, Lions, Vikings, Bears
NFC South: Saints, Panthers, Falcons, Bucs
NFC West: Seahawks, Cards, 49ers, Rams
NFC East: Eagles, Cowboys, Giants, Redskins

AFC North: Steelers, Ravens, Bengals, Browns
AFC South: Colts, Texans, Titans, Jaguars
AFC West: Broncos, Chiefs, Chargers, Raiders
AFC East: Patriots, Dolphins, Bills, Jets

SB: Packers defeat Colts

:rodgers2


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

NE 31-24 PIT

:brady3 time 

:mark:

lucky Steelers are missing Bell and Bryant, especially Bell


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Love a good Oh Fur Tuna rendition

Robert Kraft + T-Pain bama


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

motha fuckin BRADY GOONA KILL SOME BTCHES TONIGHT. 

YOU MADE US DO THIS ESPN.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Brady is sexy


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

ALL THEY DO IS WIN

:kraft


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

LOL I was waiting for some manner of Todd Haley bullshit to kill the promise of this drive. There it was.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

LelScobee. JAGAURS :mark:


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Pats accidentally plugged their headsets in the wrong output :draper2


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



Stax Classic said:


> Pats accidentally plugged their headsets in the wrong output :draper2


Seriously, is the NFL sports entertainment?


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

GRONK FANTASY POINTS :mark: MORE PLZ :mark:


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Rise lord Brady


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

ALL I DO IS GRONK, GRONK, GRONK


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

The dark lord Brady rising


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Is Gronk a lock for the Hall of Fame. I feel like he'd get a good amount of votes if he retired today, not a 1st ballot HoF but one nonetheless. He's a TD magnet. 

Hoping the D makes some plays here, they have been lucky the Steelers have missed a few FGs.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



Might Guy said:


> Is Gronk a lock for the Hall of Fame. I feel like he'd get a good amount of votes if he retired today, not a 1st ballot HoF but one nonetheless. He's a TD magnet.
> 
> Hoping the D makes some plays here, they have been lucky the Steelers have missed a few FGs.


Yes. He's still young and he's in his prime.


This game should be 14-13 at the half imo.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

*Gronk is a lock if he stays healthy. If he had to retire next week or whatever then meh.... *


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Sick of seeing that play


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Fucking Gronk.

But he might be the best TE I've ever seen. He could easily have 15+ TD's this year.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Gronk would have that Terrell Davis stench if he retired tomorrow, didn't play long enough


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Whenever I see what constitutes as a PI nowadays, I chuckle and think to myself as a Packer fan/Brett Favre mark that if that same standard applied to the majority of Brett Favre's career, the Favre/Freeman and especially Favre/Driver connection would've been even harder to stop. In fact, on historic proportions. I'm sure Stax as a Vikes fan gets a chuckle too remembering a post-Rookie year Randy Moss and how physical teams tried to be in stopping his rocket boost to the deep ball or the hanging trying to stop the greatest vertical receiver I've ever seen.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Scobee will get run out of town on his next missed kick. Steelers offense has played way too good to have 11 points, how embarrassing.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Both of these defenses tho. Make someone have sugar diabetes.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Dupree is probably going to get slaughtered after this game for lowing that coverage on Gronk. Why a rookie OLB is covering him to begin with is the real question. 

Typical Pats luck though, Cortez Allen* can't find a fumble and now the game is theirs.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

ROFL "Where is Roger?" made watching this game worth it.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Gronk on pace for 48 td's this year.

Wouldn't be surprized if he did it.......only half joking.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Every time I see that Gronk out wide fade play over the last now 4 years, seems like it works 9 out of ten times. Guy is so damn big with great hands. I really wonder what the career success rate of that play is. Shit, Gronk might be coming for Moss seeing how it's hard to bracket the guy too much when you got the quick cuts of Edleman, tough catcher Ammendola when healthy, the option of a Brady sneak and now Scott chandler plus that well protected offensive line. Besides, guy is so big.

Newsome was a truely scheme/game changing player, Gates has been a great endzone threat for a long time, Tony G was very dependable in all situations, particularly 3rd down catching, good blocker and just a top flight Tight end that was a cornerstone in offenses for over a decade, effective well into his career. Shannon Sharpe was a very solid pass catcher two winning SB's on two franchises and a good playoff performer. Gronk though is very scary, still young and IF he can stay healthy later in his career, I think by the time he hangs it up he'll unseat Gonzo and be the goat. Sure, he plays in a game friendly to the passing game, but the eye test just shows he is a damn beast, historically at the goal line and at breaking tackles. Plus, Gronk from what I have seen is a pretty good blocker too when called upon. Already, guy has 57 touchdowns at age 26 (albeit with how beat up and physical Gronk is he may not have Tony G's longevity), a SB ring as a quite key offensive piece and also the centerpiece of a whole offensive scheme in the 2011 mid field vertical Patriots attack with the two tight end scheme that was one of the more efficient pass attacks if I am not mistaken all time. Gronk with some longevity imo. will be the goat no questions asked.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Ben Roethlisberger pulling a Carson Palmer here getting absolutely meaningless fantasy stats and of course of all people Antonio Brown had to catch that. sigh.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Patriots are going to win but it was a little closer than I expected it to be.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Without Bell, Pittsburgh is :washed


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

big ben with the last minute gift :drose


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Wasn't that impressed by anyone tonight save GRONK. I was already aware he can't be covered and is the greatest TE of all time.


Too bad about the missed FGs.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



Ickey Shuffle said:


> Without *Ben*, Pittsburgh is :washed


DeAngelo Williams played just fine in his spot. Ben is the can't-lose guy. Haley's bullshit and a horribly coached defense blew this one.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



Godway said:


> DeAngelo Williams played just fine in his spot. Ben is the can't-lose guy. Haley's bullshit and a horribly coached defense blew this one.


Totally agree Steelers could have won this game. DWill was ok, but LeVeon is...wait, you are aware LB is great, you're a Steelers fan.

Steelers win that game if Bell plays.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



MrMister said:


> Wasn't that impressed by anyone tonight save GRONK. I was already aware he can't be covered and is the greatest TE of all time.
> 
> 
> Too bad about the missed FGs.


:brady6

Edelman also had a very good game, he just doesn't get as much TDs because Gronk is always hungry for them.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

^not sure about that @mr.


he would have definitely gotten that goal line touchdown tho. 


lol @ their goal line plays as well, the fuck was that shit. :drake1


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



WrestlingOracle said:


> Ben Roethlisberger pulling a Carson Palmer here getting absolutely meaningless fantasy stats and of course of all people Antonio Brown had to catch that. sigh.


He's my QB so it's all good.:bigben But fuck if my opponent didn't have Gronk. :batista3


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

we're onto week 2

our secondary is trash but the rest of the team should be alright


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

I'm not sure about it either UDFK, I'm just saying things.



Might Guy said:


> :brady6
> 
> Edelman also had a very good game, he just doesn't get as much TDs because Gronk is always hungry for them.


:brady6


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



Godway said:


> DeAngelo Williams played just fine in his spot. Ben is the can't-lose guy. Haley's bullshit and a horribly coached defense blew this one.


Touche. 

Keep in mind y'all defense is in rebuilding mode. Butler is no miracle worker.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

i have brady + brown + gronk on one of my ff teams


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

I'm very much looking forward to Sunday. I get to watch all games during the day then :eli2 vs :romo at night:mark:

:garrett


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



MrMister said:


> Totally agree Steelers could have won this game. DWill was ok, but LeVeon is...wait, you are aware LB is great, you're a Steelers fan.
> 
> Steelers win that game if Bell plays.


Bell's obviously a huge weapon/difference maker, I just feel like Williams played about as good as you can expect a backup to play in that spot. The first drive of the game he fucking gashed them. And then Haley's idiot gadget play fail BLEW all momentum. You're killing them to start the game, then you pull a move like that reeking of insecurity about your team. Steelers pretty much accumulated Bell's rushing performance in terms of yards without him.

My gripe is Ryan Shazier. He was drafted specifically because of his elite athleticism/speed, just to be that LB who can be all over the field and cover the elite TE's in the game. Yet every time I seen him in the game he was doing stupid shit like edge rushing on third down (which he's terrible at) and Bud Dupree is for some reason supposed to be covering Gronk on that wide open play middle of the field. And then Garvin on his last TD. Why the fuck Garvin is even on the field is anyone's guess. I did not understand what the fuck this defense was doing tonight in any way shape or form.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

@Godway

How do you feel about Dupree after this game?


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Bell was worth 15 more PPG last season to the Steelers, so should certainly make the game much closer, though I will concede that Williams is better than anyone behind Bell last year


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Tomlin just went off post game....said he always has problems playing at the Patriots and said he was listening to the Patriots radio broadcast for the whole first half :ti. He was irate. Someone asked for more description, because that's a pretty big accusation and Tomlin said it's not an accusation...it's what happened.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



Lord Brady said:


> we're onto week 2
> 
> our secondary is trash but the rest of the team should be alright


Secondary looked bad tonight, there were a few plays where the Pitt WR was just too open or had a ton of space. Mainly those 2 deep balls and the one to Brown before they scored their 1st TD. The other thing about the secondary was how we had players in position but nothing happened :drake1. I felt like I saw about 3 or 4 passes where our defender was in perfect position only to allow the catch. Butler being a part of 2 of them.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



Ickey Shuffle said:


> @Godway
> 
> How do you feel about Dupree after this game?


Gaping blown coverage aside, I thought he looked fine. He did get a (barely) sack when he was left completely unblocked on that first series, so good for him to get that out of the way. He got more playing time than I thought he would have, they must really be sour on Jones, who was invisible as usual. 

Dupree should have never been in charge of covering Gronk one on one at any point during the night. This what I mean about the coaching. You draft a guy for that purpose in Shazier, yet you have him edge rushing which he can't do. Then you have Dupree, the guy you draft to be an edge rusher, trying to cover a GOAT TE that he gets torched by. It's ass backwards.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



Hawk Harrelson said:


> Tomlin just went off post game....said he always has problems playing at the Patriots and said he was listening to the Patriots radio broadcast for the whole first half :ti. He was irate. Someone asked for more description, because that's a pretty big accusation and Tomlin said it's not an accusation...it's what happened.


Mike Tomlin could very well be tripping. Wouldn't be the first time....


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



Might Guy said:


> Secondary looked bad tonight, there were a few plays where the Pitt WR was just too open or had a ton of space. Mainly those 2 deep balls and the one to Brown before they scored their 1st TD. The other thing about the secondary was how we had players in position but nothing happened :drake1. I felt like I saw about 3 or 4 passes where our defender was in perfect position only to allow the catch. Butler being a part of 2 of them.


it's like 2009-2013 all over again

long season. every team has weaknesses, we'll see how much coaching makes a difference 

i'd sure love to acquire a solid cb


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



WrestlingOracle said:


> Mike Tomlin could very well be tripping. Wouldn't be the first time....


:lol It could explain why there was so much confusion on that D tonight, because there was. But they would have to go out and pitch a shutout next week for anyone to believe that. 

Tomlin needs to watch it, the Steelers organization doesn't like anyone mouthing off to press.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

So one game in and the Patriots are already being accused of cheating. lol.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

The NFL looks like a bunch of fucking idiots though, they don't know how their own league works or who provides what :draper2


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*












fuck the salty ass complainers


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Roger not being at the first game of the season or to hand out the trophy is :lol

What a fucking twat he must be to think his shit don't stink like that


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



Lord Brady said:


>


This is just pure ineptness, not accounting for the best player on the field.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



Lord Brady said:


> fuck the salty ass complainers


It's ironic that Patriots fans were chanting "Where is Roger" last night, considering the most recent report by ESPN indicates that he fucking buried a mountain of evidence that would have painted the Patriots as the biggest fucking cheaters in the history of cheaterdom. :lol

Speaking of which... ONE GAME. You could even go ONE GAME without trying to pull some more shit? :lmao


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



MrMister said:


> This is just pure ineptness, not accounting for the best player on the field.


The headsets were out of course, and the Steelers defense were unaware of this rookie practice squad player Rob Gronkowski, so no one thought he was worth covering. It was the right move, his performance can only be attributed to some cosmic fluke. 

What's funny is, I can't remember which player(s) it was, but when asked the week of the game how they were going to handle him they said something like "We're just gonna jam him and he won't be able to do much." or something like that. I did not see him get jammed ONCE in that game. 

Apparently the Steelers TE coach assaulted a Pats fan on the way to the locker room at half time :lol


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



MrMister said:


> This is just pure ineptness, not accounting for the best player on the field.


Not only that, but if you watch the replay #41 gives up on the play when his teammate goes for the tackle. If he would have continued playing there was a chance to at-least try to push Gronk out of bounds.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



RetepAdam. said:


> It's ironic that Patriots fans were chanting "Where is Roger" last night, considering the most recent report by ESPN indicates that he fucking buried a mountain of evidence that would have painted the Patriots as the biggest fucking cheaters in the history of cheaterdom. :lol
> 
> Speaking of which... ONE GAME. You could even go ONE GAME without trying to pull some more shit? :lmao


lol @ this drivel 

let me guess the pats should be punished because it rained too?


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*










This was a good analysis of the Tomlin/Colbert draft history. You can take notice that not a single high pick is a DB, and pretty much none of their DBs panned out as anything more than depth. 

Mike Tomlin was supposedly a 'defensive back specialist'.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



Lord Brady said:


> lol @ this drivel
> 
> let me guess the pats should be punished because it rained too?


It takes a special kind of stupid to believe that _all_ of these countless accusations/reports of the Patriots cheating over the past 15 years are just "sour grapes" from "jealous haters."

ESPN talked to 90 different sources to corroborate their report, but I'm sure they're just making it all up. :banderas


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Having Bell would have made an immense difference for the Steelers. You can't just look at D-Will's output and say oh that's about what Bell does. D-Will was able to do what he did because the Patriots were trying their damndest to not let :antonio fuck them up. When you have Bell on the field you can't do that because Bell will fuck you up far worse than anything D-Will did. Bryant was also a big loss as he is our long ball guy. One of the balls Wheaton dropped Bryant doesn't drop. 

Having Bell obviously doesn't make up for the defensive lapses though. We were completely inept at covering :gronk in the red zone. Anytime they motioned Gronk he fucked us up. Most teams are mind you but we need to be better at that if we want to (make the playoffs and) beat the Patriots when it matters most.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



Godway said:


> This was a good analysis of the Tomlin/Colbert draft history. You can take notice that not a single high pick is a DB, and pretty much none of their DBs panned out as anything more than depth.
> 
> Mike Tomlin was supposedly a 'defensive back specialist'.


Emmanuel Sanders is better than Markus Wheaton, if not Mike Wallace. The fact that you guys failed to get the most out of him and couldn't re-sign him doesn't make him any less good.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



RetepAdam. said:


> It takes a special kind of stupid to believe that _all_ of these countless accusations/reports of the Patriots cheating over the past 15 years are just "sour grapes" from "jealous haters."
> 
> ESPN talked to 90 different sources to corroborate their report, but I'm sure they're just making it all up. :banderas


NE has a better winning percentage after spygate than they did before it

after spygate 3 super bowl appearances, division titles in every season besides 2008 when brady was out. people that want to point fingers and blame everything on cheating because espn reports it are morons.

the same espn that reported a lot of false information, including the bs deflated football story.

enjoy the games and stop crying. NE is a great team.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



RetepAdam. said:


> Emmanuel Sanders is better than Markus Wheaton, if not Mike Wallace. The fact that you guys failed to get the most out of him and couldn't re-sign him doesn't make him any less good.


The chart is only applying to their performance here. And Sanders, with the same amount of opportunities as guys like Wheaton, Wallace, etc, did nothing but drop balls, get hurt, and underachieve. 

Everyone agreed he had talent, it just never translated here.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



Godway said:


> The chart is only applying to their performance here. And Sanders, with the same amount of opportunities as guys like Wheaton, Wallace, etc, did nothing but drop balls, get hurt, and underachieve.
> 
> Everyone agreed he had talent, it just never translated here.


Coincidentally, all Wheaton has done is drop balls and underachieve, but I digress.

It's your chart. I just think it's ridiculous to downplay how good a draft pick was just because that player didn't break out until he left town. That's like calling Derrick Bateman a solid signing for WWE and ignoring the fact that he's one of the top guys in TNA (only, y'know, if TNA were relevant).


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

my feeling on the game are pretty simple

NE and Pittsburgh both have young defenses that are nowhere near SB good. Coaching will help these guys develop this year, but coaching can only go so far. It comes down to talent and awareness. Pittsburgh looked confused out there, while the NE db's just got outplayed.

Steelers are right there if scooby-doo makes a kick and DHB remembers the basic fundamentals. 


Happy we got the win, but I'm really concerned about having bradley fletcher on this team


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



JM said:


> Having Bell would have made an immense difference for the Steelers. You can't just look at D-Will's output and say oh that's about what Bell does. D-Will was able to do what he did because the Patriots were trying their damndest to not let :antonio fuck them up. When you have Bell on the field you can't do that because Bell will fuck you up far worse than anything D-Will did. Bryant was also a big loss as he is our long ball guy. One of the balls Wheaton dropped Bryant doesn't drop.
> 
> Having Bell obviously doesn't make up for the defensive lapses though. We were completely inept at covering :gronk in the red zone. Anytime they motioned Gronk he fucked us up. Most teams are mind you but we need to be better at that if we want to (make the playoffs and) beat the Patriots when it matters most.


Right. If DWill gets that much room to run, how much more does Bell capitalize on that space? A lot more is my educated guess.


edit: As for GRONK, he'll probably score anyway even if you have three guys covering him...but fuck, you HAVE to know where he is on the field lol.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



RetepAdam. said:


> Coincidentally, all Wheaton has done is drop balls and underachieve, but I digress.
> 
> It's your chart. I just think it's ridiculous to downplay how good a draft pick was just because that player didn't break out until he left town. That's like calling Derrick Bateman a solid signing for WWE and ignoring the fact that he's one of the top guys in TNA (only, y'know, if TNA were relevant).


It's not my chart, it was a chart I read on another forum and agreed with. There was much discussion about it, though. Ultimately I get what the user was saying, it's about how these picks helped US.

Wheaton has not underachieved. His first full season was nearly as good as Sanders BEST season in Pittsburgh. He was hurt his rookie year and never got going, he's been promising since. Had a really nice catch last night. 

Sanders had a bad attitude here, didn't like that Wallace was featured over him, didn't like that Brown was featured over him, didn't like that Brown got paid and he didn't, and it translated to the field. It isn't like Ben is a HUGE dropoff from Peyton Manning. Ben has lost his best WR more times in his career than anyone, yet always ends up making a new WR. So he has a pretty good history of finding chemistry with his receivers. Sanders failing here was on Sanders.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



Lord Brady said:


> NE has a better winning percentage after spygate than they did before it
> 
> after spygate 3 super bowl appearances, division titles in every season besides 2008 when brady was out. people that want to point fingers and blame everything on cheating because espn reports it are morons.
> 
> ...


Ah, yes. The ol' "How do they keep winning if they're cheating?" defense. Never gets old.

So, you're going to question the credibility of ESPN's report because they're "the same ESPN that reported a lot of false information," but how dare anyone question the integrity of the same Patriots team that's been caught cheating multiple times over the past decade? :lmao

I honestly don't even care all that much. It's just amazing to watch the mental gymnastics some of you guys do to justify it all. It's staggering. :lol


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



RetepAdam. said:


> Ah, yes. The ol' "How do they keep winning if they're cheating?" defense. Never gets old.
> 
> So, you're going to question the credibility of ESPN's report because they're "the same ESPN that reported a lot of false information," but how dare anyone question the integrity of the same Patriots team that's been caught cheating multiple times over the past decade? :lmao
> 
> I honestly don't even care all that much. It's just amazing to watch the mental gymnastics some of you guys do to justify it all. It's staggering. :lol


you obviously do care if you're complaining about it and saying they cheated with the headsets.

if you want to bash the patriots go to an espn article and join in there.


and yes, espn is a joke.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Pats definitely cheated to win last night.

Belichick definitely used some form of hypnosis on the Steelers defenders, hence why Gronk was wide open on multiple occasions. I'm also hearing reports from my inside sources that they installed a wind machine every time the Steelers went to kick a field goal. And that they tapped into the headsets and told Big Ben to run an idiotic trick play on the first drive of the game when they had all momentum. And they made the chalk on the left side of the endzone bigger so DHB would be out of bounds on an open TD catch


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

The Steelers don't even care enough to issue a formal complaint. I think they looked back and realized they were idiots most of the game and the loss is mostly their own fault.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

ESPN said they are filing a complaint. As the resident Pittsburgh guy, I think it's stupid. Brady has always killed the Steelers, that game went pretty much as I expected it to go, except I never thought they'd just hand Gronkowski catches the way that they did.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

In b4 tomlin tries to trip a player again


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

I don't feel sorry for the Pats at all. They have, you know, been caught cheating before, so when you break trust like that, it will impact your reputation. They deserve the cloud of suspicion that will always hover over them. 

That said, I don't think there is anything to the headset issue. If they were going to cheat, you'd think they'd be smarter about it than that.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



Godway said:


> ESPN said they are filing a complaint. As the resident Pittsburgh guy, I think it's stupid. Brady has always killed the Steelers, that game went pretty much as I expected it to go, except I never thought they'd just hand Gronkowski catches the way that they did.


Shefter just said they weren't about 30 min ago.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Finally! Yes! Adriel Jeremiah Green is going to be home for awhile! 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/642386506724843520
http://espn.go.com/nfl/story/_/id/13630962/aj-green-cincinnati-bengals-reach-agreement-long-term-deal

WHO DEY! WHO DEY! WHO DEY THINK ARE GONNA BEAT THEM BENGALS! :mark:


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

I always wondered what AJ stood for


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

The Raiders signed Aldon Smith. Way to change the perception of yourselves.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



Godway said:


> ESPN said they are filing a complaint. * As the resident Pittsburgh guy*, I think it's stupid. Brady has always killed the Steelers, that game went pretty much as I expected it to go, except I never thought they'd just hand Gronkowski catches the way that they did.


ha.

haha.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



JM said:


> ha.
> 
> haha.


Aren't you Canadian


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



Godway said:


> Aren't you Canadian


Sure am.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



JM said:


> Sure am.


Hello JM.

We need to get an AB smiley with the new haircut.










etc

the flat-top has a flat-top :lmao


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



MrMister said:


> Hello JM.
> 
> We need to get an AB smiley with the new haircut.
> 
> ...


https://vine.co/v/eFze9dUJEOK


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



Godway said:


> The Raiders signed Aldon Smith. Way to change the perception of yourselves.


fuck perception. 

the NFL is not about class son.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

While Aldon Smith is likely absolutely boned depending on his judicial outcome, if we hypothetically say that Aldon Smith comes out clean. Khalil Mack, Aldon Smith off the edge and old Charles Woodson who looked kinda rejuvenated and made alot of plays/saves with tackling. Ken Norton Jr. was a fine linebacker in his day and as a coach has a solid line of developing linebackers and Del Rio tends to coach physical defenses, so that creates some nasty blitz opportunities. Of course, we are talking about the Raiders here, so subpar performances for the rest of the squad barring Murray and Carr/maybe Cooper are bound to ensue.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



scrilla said:


> fuck perception.
> 
> the NFL is not about class son.


It's not about class it's about stupidity. You're signing a guy who has a million and one issues right now, who couldn't possibly care about football. He's facing jail time and he'll probably get suspended too. There's a reason why nobody else in the NFL touched him.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Scrilla is a Raiders fan. I don't think he really cares what they do :lol. As long as they return to their glory days of winning. 

I wonder what gothicthug would say about this :lol. He was a Raiders lunatic on here. I miss that crazy mofo :mj2


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

The Raiders are gonna use Smith until he gets suspended, figured they'd get 3 games out of him.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

sickening show of disrespect for the GOAT NFL franchise.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Omg, 40 hours away! Piss on Rex Ryan and piss on Tyrod Taylor's diamond mouthpiece. Hope Mathis steals it after he sacks the little prick.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

I have Buffalo winning on Sunday brehs


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



Lord Brady said:


> I have Buffalo winning on Sunday brehs


better hope your right. :mj


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

it was the toughest week 1 game for me to pick but that crowd will be in a frenzy for the new look bills.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

My survivor league pick is the Bucs, loliotta, it's all about that WINston


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



Lord Brady said:


> I have Buffalo winning on Sunday brehs


Too many sleeping on them. 

I have the Bills D in my fantasy, so I hope you're right too :mj


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



Ickey Shuffle said:


> Too many sleeping on them.
> 
> I have the Bills D in my fantasy, so I hope you're right too :mj


it was a toss up for me. i say 23-20 bills in a good one.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Got the Panthers locked in for winning.


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



Lord Brady said:


> I have Buffalo winning on Sunday brehs


I have The colts in survivor league. so i hope your as wrong as can be.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

According to an official jersey report provided by DICKS Sporting Goods, Forte has the top-selling jersey in Wisconsin, surpassing even Green Bay Packers quarterback Aaron Rodgers.



:ti :ti :ti :ti @A-C-P


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



Lord Brady said:


> I have Buffalo winning on Sunday brehs


Fuck you.

















Just joshin'. I'm kinda worried about this game.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

It feels like Christmas, kinda :drose













WHO DEY! WHO DEY! WHO DEY THINK ARE GONNA BEAT THEM BENGALS! WHO DEY! WHO DEY! WHO DEY THINK ARE GONNA BEAT THEM BENGALS! NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOBOOOOOOOOODYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!

Now the wait begins. Damn you West Coast :mj2


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

I'm going 20-17, Bills over Colts. Score can easily be the other way around, but I think the Bills circle up the wagon.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

I'm picking Buffalo just cause they're at home and I think Rex is a much better coach than Chuck. He's been preparing for Luck for a while. Like I said, it was a toss up pick em but I had to pick someone 


I still think the Jets have a superior defense though


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

:mark: Let another season of uncertainty and inconsistency on offense begin! GO BROWNS!!!! :mark:


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Packers starting the season with a bye week.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Half the team sure is :curry2

#IR


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Just reenacting the 2010 season. :cudi


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

The Tom Brady sketch artist on ESPN. Poor lady didn't understand why it went viral.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

I'm interested in that Titans vs Bucs game too. Mariota vs Crab Legs. Decisions decisions...


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Football is back :drose 

RAMS!!! :mark: :mark:

Wilson


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

GO GET THEM JOHNNY


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

What's this??? 

The wife and kids are out of the house for a few hours on week 1 Sunday???

Honor thy mother and father, say your prayers, take your vitamins, don't murder anybody......and you will be rewarded in life.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

James Jones returning to that endzone threat :mark: On the downside though, once again the run defense looks like freaking swiss cheese even when the Bears have an injured Kyle Long. Dom gonna Dom.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

JOHNNY FOOSEBALL


crazy play by Marshall


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

There goes Cromarties season


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Luck isn't playing great, but his receivers are giving him no help what so ever.

Somebody please come back to the ball just once.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Run game still needs work, but it's nice to see Manziel improving.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Buffalo Bills are so legit :banderas


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Please be okay, Luke. Please. :hogan


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

*That Dolphins fumble :sodone*


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

colts :lmao


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

FOLES!!!!!! :mark:


----------



## BigSillyFool (Jan 27, 2014)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Any other UK fans watching on Sky Sports? I swear that breakbumper they're using is gimmick infringement of Masterchief from Halo! Bears doing a grand job of keeping Rogers off the field, Forte is gonna have sore fucking legs in the morning. And indeed the Bill's do look too legit to quit. Of course the main event is later when the Raiders do.........absolutely fuck all of any use as usual. Why did I get into this game around 1999/2000 when Rich Gannon was awesome and the Raiders were both good and cool, at least to my teenage sensibilities anyway!


----------



## BigSillyFool (Jan 27, 2014)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Johnny be good, Johnny be bad, make your fucking mind up son!


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Johnny Idiotface threw his first pick of the year 

Buffalo over Indy was always a lock for me.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Rams making me proud today roud


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Precisely why it isn't always wise to pick a fantasy player on your real life team that should 100 percent always take priority by far. My Pack score and yet I roll my eyes since they cant give the ball to Lacey at the ONE YARD LINE!


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Get the fuck out of here James Jones, this is the Davante Adams come out party damn it


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

This is humiliating, though not shocking. 

It's like Pagano and company get more and more clueless as weeks pass. And Grigson too.... This is a coaching / personel / performance issue.

'Well, Ricky Jean Francois and Laron Landry didn't work out for some bizarre reason, our offensive line is still shambles, but lets just focus on more weapons for Luck."


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Wow smh


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



RyanPelley said:


> This is humiliating, though not shocking.
> 
> It's like Pagano and company get more and more clueless as weeks pass. And Grigson too.... This is a coaching / personel / performance issue.
> 
> 'Well, Ricky Jean Francois and Laron Landry didn't work out for some bizarre reason, our offensive line is still shambles, but lets just focus on more weapons for Luck."


I don't understand their obsession with wide receivers but hey w/e

it's only week 1. Like I've said, Indy is not a team I think can make it out of the AFC this year, but how a team looks in week 1 shouldn't really alter opinions too much.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

I said before the season started that Buffalo (and Miami) are 8-8 teams until proven otherwise.

Bills might have proven otherwise today.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuucccccccccccccccccccccccccckkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk..............


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Rams can never hold a lead in the second half :mj2


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



Lord Brady said:


> I don't understand their obsession with wide receivers but hey w/e
> 
> it's only week 1. Like I've said, Indy is not a team I think can make it out of the AFC this year, but how a team looks in week 1 shouldn't really alter opinions too much.


Plenty of time to improve since, hey, we're in the AFC South. Run defense has been superb today. Shut down Shady in the backfield many times. Only flubs were Karlos Williams breaking away for a TD and a 30 yard scramble.

One positive. Could be worse, I guess.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

lmao at cutler


----------



## DregSkorn (Jan 30, 2011)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

and Cutler does what Cutler does best, cough up the football when the game is on the line


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Fucking a. Our offense is already in mid-season form. Inconsistent passing, injuries, gratuitous turnovers, and an almost non-existent run game. I'll give them the benefit of the doubt since this is week one. But I need to see signs of improvement in the coming weeks.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

:done

We just gotta pull this out


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



Bubba Chuck said:


> :done
> 
> We just gotta pull this out


USG MAD AS FUCK


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Texans are booty.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

bills came to play today and they did so well. impressive defense, tyrod had a good game, and their run game was good even though shady wasn't.


meanwhile on our side we gotta stop with the stupid turnovers(another year) and our linebackers need to stop overcommitting to passes and then getting burnt big for a run. that happened three times and each time they gave up a huge run. :no:


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

PACKERS :rodgers2 :mark:


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Packers 1-0. Run defense looked soft and stuff over the middle was there, but when it counted the classic Dom zones were there and a good day grinding it out on the ground. Sitton did a real nice job on Allen today and pass protection was real nice overall. Would be super nice if James Jones would resurge as the redzone threat he was not long ago. Always take the W and good to see Jay Butler serve one up as he always does.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Fucking stupid from Seattle.

Onside kick attempt to start ot, and it failed.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Holy fuck. Rams just beat the Seahawks.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

they need KAM

touchdown MARIOTA


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

RAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMSSSSSSSS!!!!!! :mark: :mark: 1-0 to start the season

Donald :drose

roud :kd


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Just got out of there with a win. bama4


Some quick thoughts:

The game was a lot closer then expected.

James Jones looks like he never left.

Overall the defense looked bad, couldn't stop the run and was fortunate Cutler showed up with the int. 

It looks like Sam Shields has regressed a little bit, though I'm willing to chalk it up as having a bad day. Something to keep in mind moving forward.

A win's a win though, hopefully the defense will play better next week. :rodgers2


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



RyanPelley said:


> Plenty of time to improve since, hey, we're in the AFC South. Run defense has been superb today. Shut down Shady in the backfield many times. Only flubs were Karlos Williams breaking away for a TD and a 30 yard scramble.
> 
> One positive. Could be worse, I guess.


you'll win the division no matter what, so there's that


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

My boy MARIOTA taking Crab Legs to school


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



> Bad news: Jameis Winston's 1st NFL pass went for a Pick-6 to the Tennessee Titans.
> Good news: The last player to throw a Pick-6 on his first NFL pass was Brett Favre. (via Elias)


EXTRAPOLATION: NEW CAREER INT CHAMP OFF TO A FAST START


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

lol at jameis


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Winston is getting humiliated by Mariota. To be expected though, TB is a fucking mess from top to bottom.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Mariotta has already tied Tarkenton as the rookie with most first game td passes. It is just halftime. I think that says more about the dysfunction and lackluster secondary of the Bucs combined with the pass friendly times, but regardless, I expect alot of OMG THE NEXT STEVE MCNAIR HAS ARRIVED out of Titan fans who haven't had much since CJ2K year.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Peyton has looked rough today. Baltimore's D is looking pretty nasty too.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

*Age may be catching up with Peyton.

The Bengals are pretty damn good BTW*


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

I don't know why, but I'm not nearly as mad at the Lions blowing this lead as I thought I'd be. Maybe it's because I've thought they were an 8-8 ish team all along (despite my playoff predictions) and Stafford continues to be maddeningly inconsistent. Maybe it's because I've tried tuning out their messes so I don't have to get my blood pressure up. Maybe I've been fooled too much to buy into their hype. Idk, just don't seem to have that enthusiasm that I usually do about the Lions.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

*Eifert is absolutely amazing. Best TE in the game not named GRONK.*


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

LolESPN. LolStephenASmith. LolSkipBayless.

Having us losing to the fucking Raiders. Try again next time.



AryaDark said:


> The Bengals are pretty damn good BTW[/B]


It wasn't any doubt LC :mj


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Flacco gonna Flacco


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

*I wonder what Tampa Bay were thinking would happen when they drafted a blind QB...*


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Perfect passer rating for Mariota


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Well at least the Bears kept it competitive this time.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Ravens driving hmmmm


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Mariota getting pulled in the third, like he never left college


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Flacco deserved to win the game. :draper2 Put it in Steve Smith's hands in the endzone and he just dropped it. Disgraceful.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Jameis could have had like 7 int's. I'm genuinely serious. Titans dropped one every time I turned it back on.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Crab Legs is a bonehead. Mariota wants to do great things. Knew it from the start. And that whole Tampa Bay team is a dumpster fire.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Maybe he turns out to be a good pro, don't want to overreact in week 1, especially for a rookies first game. Just saying he threw a lot of picks at FSU and he made so many careless throws that could have been picked off but the Titan defenders mistook the ball for a bumble bee

I don't wanna give Mariota too much credit either. For all I know he could be RG3 or Kaep. He's in an offense behind Wisenhunt that has training wheels for him. I'm happy for him though and want to see him flourish


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



RyanPelley said:


> This is humiliating, though not shocking.
> 
> It's like Pagano and company get more and more clueless as weeks pass. And Grigson too.... This is a coaching / personel / performance issue.
> 
> 'Well, Ricky Jean Francois and Laron Landry didn't work out for some bizarre reason, our offensive line is still shambles, but lets just focus on more weapons for Luck."


i love how a fucking safety, by far our biggest need, dropped to us in the draft and then we picked dorsett.


like what in the fucking hell.


so many issues on that side of the ball, but at least our pass rush should get better when mathis returns.



also moncrief looked good today, again showing that we don't need anymore fucking options for luck.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Suggs is out for the season. Fuck.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

It's early days, but you can't help but wonder who can stop this juggernaut of a Jets team.

16-0 looking very likely IMO.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Stick a fork in the Ravens D


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

That's a tough day for the Ravens. Lost a game they easily could have won if Smith caught that pass, and lose Suggs for the year. Ouch.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

COWBOYS!!!


----------



## Smitty (Aug 29, 2013)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

:garrett :garrett :garrett :garrett :garrett


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

G-Men's defense looks awful. 

Shocker.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



CamillePunk said:


> Suggs is out for the season. Fuck.


First you lose your hair stylist, now your best defender. Can we all pray for CP, please?

#PrayForCP


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Well that's two chances at a turnover they fudged up.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Giants :lol


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

FUUUURRRRMBLEEE!


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Fucking Christ. :lmao


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Fumble on the opening drive. Yeah, that sounds about right.

EDIT: Oh hey, the refs saved us! 

I'll twiddle the finger and go woo-hoo.


----------



## wagnike2 (Jan 11, 2009)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Still can't over how awful the Colts were today. Overall though, it's been a pretty fun opening Sunday.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

FUUUUUUCCCCKKK


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

WUT :lol


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

I almost can't post fast enough to keep up with the Giants mishaps. 

AND IT IS THEIR FIRST DRIVE!!!!!

EDIT: After 45 heart attacks, we come away with 3 points.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

If they had called that a catch, then it was a fumble last time.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

What a game by Mariota today, don't expect these kind of numbers every game but if he can have a consistent year then I can see him being one of the new great QBs. Buffalo got a great win over the Colts today, I still don't trust their QB but they got a great defense on paper and a great RB so those 2 can cause trouble for the Pats. Won't say they got a shot at the East until the middle of the season even if they beat the Pats next week. East has gotten better but I'll need to see more than one or 2 games before I can say someone else can win it.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Dez should have had a catch and run for 6 there. G-Men caught a break.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

What a boring half


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Lucky Giants! Woop!


----------



## Commissioner Michaels (Jul 17, 2014)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Getting the vibe this game might be pretty interesting all the way through... hopefully so.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Very interesting half to say the least.

And just as I say that Romo throws a pick. :lol


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

The Cowboys must be under the impression that it is Christmas. 

They are just giving it to us now.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

wtf lol


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Was at today's Bengals/Raidahs game! :woo :woo :woo :cheer :cheer :cheer :dance :dance :dance :mark: :mark: :mark:

Wearing a Niners jersey but was given minimal grief for it, and before long Raiders fans were too disturbed by the events of the game to be too concerned with fans who were not pledging allegiance to RAIDAH NATION. 

Stephen A. Smith and Skip Bayless both picked the Raiders to win against the Bengals? :lmao :maisielol

Congratulations to the Bengals fans here: @AryaDark and @Ash and @Ickey Shuffle 

:lol I'm sure @scrilla is imposing a citizen's arrest on "Pacman" Jones as we speak. :mj 

Fun game. Lots of Raiders fans expressing disgust that their team was useless in stopping Andy Dalton, or, really, doing anything at all in any phase of the game.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



DesolationRow said:


> Was at today's Bengals/Raidahs game! :woo :woo :woo :cheer :cheer :cheer :dance :dance :dance :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> Wearing a Niners jersey but was given minimal grief for it, and before long Raiders fans were too disturbed by the events of the game to be too concerned with fans who were not pledging allegiance to RAIDAH NATION.
> 
> ...


Thanks Deso :drose


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Yay! A good-ish drive!


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Keep passing to Randle Romo :mark:


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Titans Fan:

Reasons to be optimistic:

-Mariota's completion percentage (the Titans have not had an accurate quarterback since McNair)
-Young Offensive line actually opened some running lanes for Sankey against a decent DL
-A big win without our #1 cornerback
-4 sacks today, the pass rush was anemic last year
-Road win
-For the first time in years this team simply put their foot on the Bucs throat and finished. They were clearly the better team.

Reasons to be cautious
-One game a season does not make....and all that crap
-It's Tampa Bay and although all week I read how the "experts" thought the Bucs were so much deeper than the Titans, they still suck.
-The Titans showed last year they can dazzle in week one.....last year they drubbed the Chiefs on the road in week 1.
-While the team capitalized on two poorly thrown passes by Crab Legs, we could have had three more at least. 

Reasons to be afraid
-We still miss too many tackles
-Our safeties still showed the ability to get completely lost
-Our run defense is still weak, but Tampa could not exploit it.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Reasons to be afraid

Highest Total QBR in 1st Career Start
Last 10 Seasons
Colin Kaepernick 95.9
Marcus Mariota 95.7

:curry2


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



AryaDark said:


> *Age may be catching up with Peyton.
> 
> The Bengals are pretty damn good BTW*


I don't think there is a "may" there. I think that's a fact. Sometimes, there is just that one game where a longtime qb gets knocked around super hard and all of a sudden, the body registers all those years of hits and they aren't the same. Us longtime Packer fans obviously saw the toughest SOB imo. to ever Quarterback in Brett Favre take a hellacious beating often, and yet Favre marched on, even rejuvenated himself in 07 and then that 09 conference champ game w/ the Vikes came where the Saints tried to take Favre's head off and while Favre had that career game vs Arizona one week and his favorite target alongside Sidney Rice was out, Favre never looked the same that last year. Ever since that beatdown at the hands of the Rams in circa week 8 last year, Peyton hasn't looked the same and the offense has been morphed to compensate. 

Manning isn't a velocity guy, he is all about cererbal edge and anticipation, but still, he plays a physical game and yes looks like father time has taken some accuracy and while he used to have a really pretty deep ball, that has been gone for a while now. This is also a guy who people questioned if his career was done 4 years ago too remember.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Nice block Eli! LOL!

EDIT: Thanks for those gifts Cowboys! Jeez!


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

ESPN Stats & Info ‏@ESPNStatsInfo 3m3 minutes ago
Most 4th-quarter comebacks since 2006: Romo 23, Peyton Manning 21, Eli Manning 20

THEY CAN'T BOTH COME BACK


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



WrestlingOracle said:


> I don't think there is a "may" there. I think that's a fact. Sometimes, there is just that one game where a longtime qb gets knocked around super hard and all of a sudden, the body registers all those years of hits and they aren't the same. Us longtime Packer fans obviously saw the toughest SOB imo. to ever Quarterback in Brett Favre take a hellacious beating often, and yet Favre marched on, even rejuvenated himself in 07 and then that 09 conference champ game w/ the Vikes came where the Saints tried to take Favre's head off and while Favre had that career game vs Arizona one week and his favorite target alongside Sidney Rice was out, Favre never looked the same that last year. Ever since that beatdown at the hands of the Rams in circa week 8 last year, Peyton hasn't looked the same and the offense has been morphed to compensate.
> 
> Manning isn't a velocity guy, he is all about cererbal edge and anticipation, but still, he plays a physical game and yes looks like father time has taken some accuracy and while he used to have a really pretty deep ball, that has been gone for a while now. This is also a guy who people questioned if his career was done 4 years ago too remember.


The injuries + age + facing a hungry and motivated Baltimore D really made Peyton look like he's on the decline. They were sitting on the the underneath routes all day and Peyton did not want to throw deep.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Giants might've used all of their genie wishes tonight :lol.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

yeah exactly on mariota. im not believing until he does this for a while. i've seen too many gimicky qb's thrive in offensive systems where they put training wheels on the qb, get figured out


not that im saying it happens with him. just saying. im not gonna get carried away.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

I will give Marioto the benefit of the doubt; when CAM had the greatest debut by an NFL QB ever, people doubted him too. I BELIEVE IN MARIOTO.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

The fuck is this fuckery with the damn clocks?


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

ODB you bum. :drake1


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

ESPN Stats & Info ‏@ESPNStatsInfo 1m1 minute ago
Jason Witten's 58th career receiving TD, breaking a tie with Rob Gronkowski for 6th-most in NFL history by a tight end.

:mcgee Gronk


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Oh God. Thanks for another gift Dallas. 

If Giants win this game, they really didn't. Dallas lost it.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

eifert left on my fantasy bench :cry


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



RetepAdam. said:


> Highly doubt this happens Week 1, but I still think we should win.


:cutler



AryaDark said:


> *Eifert is absolutely amazing. Best TE in the game not named GRONK.*


He's good, but let's not be ridiculous now.



Godway said:


> Peyton has looked rough today. Baltimore's D is looking pretty nasty too.


Baltimore's D wasn't anything special today. Broncos' offense just didn't execute. Offensive line got bitched around (which, sure, you could credit to the Ravens if you want), but otherwise, it was just a lack of execution.

People need to adjust their expectations for the Broncos this year. It's not going to be the offense. It's going to be the defense. By the way, that defense held the Ravens' offense to 173 yards of total offense and two field goals; hit Flacco nine times and picked him off twice — once for a touchdown and the other in the end zone to seal the win. If we're going to talk about an impressive defensive performance, let's start with the Broncos. They're fucking loaded on D. Gonna be a lot of games with scores like 19-13 this year.



WrestlingOracle said:


> I don't think there is a "may" there. I think that's a fact. Sometimes, there is just that one game where a longtime qb gets knocked around super hard and all of a sudden, the body registers all those years of hits and they aren't the same. Us longtime Packer fans obviously saw the toughest SOB imo. to ever Quarterback in Brett Favre take a hellacious beating often, and yet Favre marched on, even rejuvenated himself in 07 and then that 09 conference champ game w/ the Vikes came where the Saints tried to take Favre's head off and while Favre had that career game vs Arizona one week and his favorite target alongside Sidney Rice was out, Favre never looked the same that last year. Ever since that beatdown at the hands of the Rams in circa week 8 last year, Peyton hasn't looked the same and the offense has been morphed to compensate.
> 
> Manning isn't a velocity guy, he is all about cererbal edge and anticipation, but still, he plays a physical game and yes looks like father time has taken some accuracy and while he used to have a really pretty deep ball, that has been gone for a while now. This is also a guy who people questioned if his career was done 4 years ago too remember.


Let's not forget that Peyton's wrestling with a broken freakin' nec—erm... has a surgically repaired neck. He's looked beaten down since the Rams game last year. However, he looks especially uncomfortable in the Kubiak offense (a lot of snaps under center and a lot of play action bootleg), to say nothing of that shitty OL performance today. I think he'll look better as the season progresses, but he's not going to be slinging it for 5,000 yards and 45 TDs. Those days are gone.



CamillePunk said:


> Flacco deserved to win the game. :draper2 Put it in Steve Smith's hands in the endzone and he just dropped it. Disgraceful.





Godway said:


> That's a tough day for the Ravens. Lost a game they easily could have won if Smith caught that pass, and lose Suggs for the year. Ouch.


That drop was pretty brutal, but in all fairness, the Ravens only even had that opportunity because of an awful pass interference call on 3rd and 9 a few plays earlier.

Also, I enjoyed reading Ravens fans (and Chiefs fans because they live vicariously through our opponents :lol) flip out after the game because they thought David Bruton should have been called for PI on the interception. Face guarding a receiver isn't pass interference unless you actually touch him. This isn't high school football.

Anyway, good game, board Ravens fans. That was a hard-fought win to say the least. I was impressed by the way Flacco came back play after play despite getting hit all afternoon long. If it had been someone like Rivers, he would have imploded after the fifth or sixth hit (and it would have been fucking glorious). Good job shutting down the run game as well. That made life a lot harder on us than it will hopefully be most weeks. Shitty news about Suggs. What are your thoughts on Javorius Allen potentially creeping up on Justin Forsett on the depth chart?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

G-Men. Cowboys gave you gifts all game long and you still couldn't seal the deal. Wow.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



Cam's Glistening Grin said:


> I will give Marioto the benefit of the doubt; when *CAM had the greatest debut by an NFL QB ever*, people doubted him too. I BELIEVE IN MARIOTO.


Nope. FITZMAGIC did. :mark:


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Way to choke the game away Giants.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Lel Giants been lucky all night. Not enough Eli magic juice for this one.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Tony MUTHAFUCKIN' Romo!!!!!


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

What a game.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

I normally hate the Cowboys more than Giants, but I've got to say I am loving seeing Coughlin get kiced in the balls for being a complete idiotic jackass on not only 3rd down, but kicking the FG on top of it. Such stupidity deserves to be punished, even at the hands of the Cowboys XD


----------



## DirectorsCut (Jan 10, 2014)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Fantastic ending. Lol neither team until the last drive seemed to want to win.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

:romo THE MOTHER FUCKING GAWD. WHAT A HERO.

Despite the fuck ups throughout the game, the Cowboys manage to pull through in the clutch. That last Cowboys drive was nuts :banderas Fucking beautiful. GG Giants.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

crazy ending

reminds me of the 4th & 2 game.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

What a fucking game. Add another instant classic to what is possibly the greatest rivalry in the NFL. top 5 obviously. See you in the Meadowlands G-Men.

:romo


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Can we just make every game a 2 minute drill with your team down 5? Romo would win every game


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

The Giants offensive coordinator should be fired for passing the ball and Dallas was out of timeouts!


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Im so god damn hype right now, :romo2


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



Ted said:


> The Giants offensive coordinator should be fired for passing the ball and Dallas was out of timeouts!


Two runs back to back and they wouldn't have had that extra 40 seconds or so. And I don't get the FG either... if you get stuffed, they have to go 99 yards to win and a good 60 at least to possibly tie. Coughlin played not to lose and played it as about as stupidly as possible... absolutely deserved and wonderful laugh of a loss.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



HighFiveGhost said:


> Im so god damn hype right now, :romo2


Same. I'm supposed to be going to bed, work in the morning, but damn Romo!


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

What a way to cap off today's slate of games.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

giants got screwed with the cowboys getting 4 extra points because the refs called a phantom PI.


#DOELIJUSTICE 


of course this just means the cowboys are doomed because no one gets away with screwing ELI.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Romo's 28th Game winning drive. Clutch.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

NFL is GOAT


----------



## Neuron (Jul 31, 2013)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

:dez


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/643271789917831168


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: NFL: Week 1*



RetepAdam. said:


> :cutler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It went without saying how good Denver's D played. Their pass rush is going to be ridiculous this year. 

I knew the Giants were going to blow that. They were playing too far off and giving them too much.


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Apparently Dez has a broken bone in his foot. :ugh2


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



pre)Ghost said:


> Apparently Dez has a broken bone in his foot. :ugh2


Hasa diga eebowai.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

PATS DON'T HAVE TO PLAY DEZ


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



pre)Ghost said:


> Apparently Dez has a broken bone in his foot. :ugh2


*My NFL mobile just sent me this notification. *



Lord Brady said:


> PATS DON'T HAVE TO PLAY DEZ


*Barring a miracle, I don't see him healing a broken foot within 28 days.*


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Buffalo is a HUGE game. If NE can win we're looking really good. Jags next. Boys w no Dez next. Indy (NE's bitch) next




If we lose though it's probably going to be a grind till the end for the division title


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



Neuron said:


> :dez
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/643271789917831168


everybody should want this psychopath on their team.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

On another note, I'm not ruling Peyton out whatsoever. He'll find a way somehow. It's insane he has done this after the neck surgeries. I don't want him to bow out because of health.


----------



## tysonko45 (Aug 9, 2015)

*What did we learn from Week 1 in the NFL?*

So what did you learn and takeaway from Week 1 in the NFL? I got the fact the Rams are the real deal. 

Good article here from reddit exploring all that happened in Week 1 in the NFL: http://sportstalkfeed.com/2015/09/learned-takeaways-week-1-nfl/


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: What did we learn from Week 1 in the NFL?*

i learned that sometimes bad things happen to good people.



justice will be serve Eli. :mj2 :eli2


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

That New York clock management.

Wow. That was horrific.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*






:jose:romo


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



Lord Brady said:


>


The Raiders were trying to fuck with us ever since the 10-0 deficit. It was a few instances where it was to a breaking point of an brawl. Physical play is in our ballpark though. They're like an miniature version of the Browns, Ravens, and Steelers. Meaning that the Raiders don't have a lick of talent on their team, so dirty play is all they can rely on to get some type of edge. Luckily the Bengals aren't the spiteful type, so when it was 33-0, we sat our starters instead of running up the score. And also to prevent injuries and what-not. 

Everyone is really disappointed in Pacman. He should know better by now. He's matured a lot over the years, but every once in awhile he would do some shady stuff. Even up to this day though, he's still a work in progress. Credit to Marvin for giving the guy chance after chance. 

Having said that, he should be suspended 2-3 games IMO. That was unacceptable.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



Ickey Shuffle said:


> The Raiders were trying to fuck with us ever since the 10-0 deficit. It was a few instances where it was to a breaking point of an brawl. Physical play is in our ballpark though. They're like an miniature version of the Browns, Ravens, and Steelers. Meaning that the Raiders don't have a lick of talent on their team, so dirty play is all they can rely on to get some type of edge. Luckily the Bengals aren't the spiteful type, so when it was 33-0, we sat our starters instead of running up the score. And also to prevent injuries and what-not.
> 
> Everyone is really disappointed in Pacman. He should know better by now. He's matured a lot over the years, but every once in awhile he would do some shady stuff. Even up to this day though, he's still a work in progress. Credit to Marvin for giving the guy chance after chance.
> 
> Having said that, he should be suspended 2-3 games IMO. That was unacceptable.


Pacman...once a punk, always a punk. He should have been out of the league years ago. I'm not the least bit surprised he would pull a stunt like that. 

Other week 1 thoughts...

As a Bears fan, I saw great progress today...except from one Jay Cutler. Once again, with the game on the line (inside the GB 30 with 4 minutes to go and a chance at tying the game), he finds a way to blow it in spectacular fashion. I hope and pray this is his last year in Chicago, he just needs to be gone. He has no excuses now, it's on him if he fucks up now. 

Seattle might want to re-consider negotiating with Kam Chancellor and get him back on the field. People talk about Richard Sherman's role in the Legion of Boom, Chancellor is the Boom of that group. He is the heart and soul of Seattle's D and needs to be out there. His replacement getting beat for the game-tying touchdown points that out. 

Peyton Manning is pretty much finished. I know people will say it's only week 1, but this goes back to the second-half of last season. Manning's balls have lost their zip and he ran for his life quite a bit today. He is just not the same guy who two years ago lit up the Ravens on opening day in record fashion. 

It's always tough to put a rookie out there to start on opening day, but Mariota looked really good. Meanwhile, Winston looked like most rookies look with that deer-in-the-headlights view. It's not all his fault, Lovie has always been a defensive-minded coach and that will never change. He really needs a better offensive gameplan. But, Winston needs to show much better poise like he showed. Mariota showed why he was a Heisman-winner at Oregon. Granted, it's only one game, but Winston has a long way to go. 

Toughness, especially mental toughness, still wins out in the NFL. Buffalo showed that today with how they bitch-slapped the Colts around. Rex Ryan is trying to change the culture there, and the way they punched Andrew Luck and Co. in the mouth is a good example. Meanwhile, Detroit shows they lack that mental toughness, especially losing Suh. You have a 21-3 lead, you need to finish the job even on the road.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



BruiserKC said:


> Pacman...once a punk, always a punk. He should have been out of the league years ago. I'm not the least bit surprised he would pull a stunt like that.


If it wasn't for football, he'll most likely be in prison or dead. I do believe in second chances. In his case, third, forth , and fifth chances. His attitude has been worse around here before. Yesterday was an severe error in judgment from his part. But all of the fingers shouldn't be pointed at him. Oakland has always been notorious of pulling recess scraps. 

Not making no excuses for him. He'll no doubt be punished. Either if it's a heavy fine or lengthy suspension.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

So, what happened to Derek Carr anyway?


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



RetepAdam. said:


> So, what happened to Derek Carr anyway?


He was scrambling and he hurt his throwing arm while trying to stiff-arm Pacman.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

I've always felt it was disgraceful that they let Pacman continue playing in the NFL. He's human garbage. So hopefully an incident like that reminds the world of it and he gets what's coming to him.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Pacman's a bitch. If Goodell wants to cool down the hot seat he's sitting on, he better slap him with a hefty fine/suspension.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Last night's game was basically a battle of who can snatch defeat from the jaws of victory. 

The Cowboys did everything in their power to giftwrap that victory for a Giants team that did nothing the entire game. People will say "What about the turnovers" but to me, those are more failures by the offense than successes by the defense. Cowboys basically wrote the perfect script for a loss with those turnovers, a key drop by Dez, and a stupid penalty at the end. 

The Giants, not to be outdone, basically did nothing the entire game. Seriously, they did nothing. The offense couldn't do anything and the defense looked nonexistent minus the turnovers, which as I've said, are more the Cowboys' fault. There is only one play the Giants can take credit for; throwing it on 3rd down near the goal line when you need to drain time off the clock instead. Yup. 

Basically, I felt like I was watching the Cowboys play a game against themselves and the Giants were just phantoms that had little impact on the game itself.

Some Giants fans are going to (if they haven't already) about the PI call which...yeah that call was shit, but the Cowboys gave us so many gifts throughout the game, that it really isn't an excuse. Giants should have won, and all they had to do was run on that 3rd down play at the end.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



RetepAdam. said:


> He's good, but let's not be ridiculous now.


You will eventually see, and you will believe.



Ickey Shuffle said:


> Everyone is really disappointed in Pacman. He should know better by now. He's matured a lot over the years, but every once in awhile he would do some shady stuff. Even up to this day though, he's still a work in progress. Credit to Marvin for giving the guy chance after chance.
> 
> Having said that, he should be suspended 2-3 games IMO. That was unacceptable.


I agree about Pacman. If I were the head coach I would have pulled him from the game right there. And he wouldn't be playing at least the next one either. There is no excuse for intentionally trying to hurt another player like he did to Cooper. I don't care how "dirty" the other team is playing, though. I felt sick when I saw that. Personally, I will be glad to see him gone after this year. He may have done a lot to change his public image, but incidents like this show me he is likely still the same guy inside. You can't do shit like this after getting second chances.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



Ash said:


> I agree about Pacman. If I were the head coach I would have pulled him from the game right there. And he wouldn't be playing at least the next one either. There is no excuse for intentionally trying to hurt another player like he did to Cooper. I don't care how "dirty" the other team is playing, though. I felt sick when I saw that. Personally, I will be glad to see him gone after this year. He may have done a lot to change his public image, but incidents like this show me he is likely still the same guy inside. You can't do shit like this after getting second chances.


I think you may be right, Pratchett. You can tell he tried real hard to change, but with some people you just can't help. Don't know how Marvin has the patience to put up with him. I wouldn't be heartbroken if he doesn't come back after this year. Screw the Raiders too. It's always some shit when we play them. I remember the last time the Bengals and Raiders met in 2012 when Palmer came back here, we ended up getting into a huge scuffle with them and Andrew Whitworth ended up getting into a fight.

http://www.nfl.com/news/story/0ap1000000102320/article/andrew-whitworth-calls-oakland-raiders-cowards

I'm glad we only play them bums once every 3 years. Good riddance to them.


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

CHIEFS! :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: 


Went to the rams game.. man those fans were stoked after that game :lmao


I didn't understand the original call on the overtime onside kick. Was that discussed here?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



Headliner said:


> i love how a fucking safety, by far our biggest need, dropped to us in the draft and then we picked dorsett.
> 
> like what in the fucking hell.
> 
> ...


HOPEFULLY the pass rush gets better. QB making his first start; pressure his ass, force him into mistakes. But no, we can't even do that without Mathis.

I'm with you on Moncrief. He's definitely a future 'star.' But we'll probably draft a tight end first and receiver second next year. Fuck our lives.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



RyanPelley said:


> HOPEFULLY the pass rush gets better. QB making his first start; pressure his ass, force him into mistakes. But no, we can't even do that without Mathis.
> 
> I'm with you on Moncrief. He's definitely a future 'star.' But we'll probably draft a tight end first and receiver second next year. Fuck our lives.


You have way too many holes at this point to go TE/WR in the first two rounds next year. If you've got Hilton/Moncrief/Dorsett, I don't know why you'd look to draft a WR.

How high is Grigson on Allen and Fleener?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

I sense a very strong bias with the thread title :side:


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



RetepAdam. said:


> You have way too many holes at this point to go TE/WR in the first two rounds next year. If you've got Hilton/Moncrief/Dorsett, I don't know why you'd look to draft a WR.
> 
> How high is Grigson on Allen and Fleener?


I was making fun of their drafting style! I mean, it wouldn't surprise me if they did that sadly. Hell, I didn't even think they needed to go after Andre Johnson or draft Dorsett. But I'm not the one making 7 figures to make that call.

And I honestly don't know how he feels about them. I think it's safe to assume one of the two is re-signed long term. Maybe both, because WEAPONS.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

it's just history repeating itself


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



Sweenz said:


> CHIEFS! :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> 
> Went to the rams game.. man those fans were stoked after that game :lmao
> ...


Carroll said that wasn't supposed to happen but who knows. They were looking to squib it but the kicker messed up.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



Sweenz said:


> CHIEFS! :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> 
> Went to the rams game.. man those fans were stoked after that game :lmao
> ...


I don't think it was, but I didn't read all of the thread yesterday.


That onside kick was incredibly dumb. Carroll then shadily says the ball was supposed to be kicked way downfield. I sense LIES here. A squib kick makes no sense either. Kick that ball as far as the kicker can kick it. You want the opposition starting with zero chance to return with the lowest percentage to score, and that's at the 20.


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Well, I agree with you. But was talking more about the supposed penalty for the rams guy not calling a (correct) fair catch cause the kicker bounced it off the ground(they corrected the call by saying he didn't bounce it off the ground, but don't see why that matters).


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Oh yeah...I have no clue what the fuck all that was about. I totally forgot about the penalty/non-penalty aspect of the play.

:lol that was among the most confusing 5 or so minutes I've ever seen in this game.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



BruiserKC said:


> As a Bears fan, I saw great progress today...except from one Jay Cutler. Once again, with the game on the line (inside the GB 30 with 4 minutes to go and a chance at tying the game), he finds a way to blow it in spectacular fashion. I hope and pray this is his last year in Chicago, he just needs to be gone. He has no excuses now, it's on him if he fucks up now.


Yeah, I agree with this. Dude's 1-12 now against the Pack and has thrown a pick in like every Packers game since he got here. Looking forward to him being gone too.

Another problem I had was when they were at the goal-line and instead of giving it to Forte, they threw it 4 times and turned it over on downs. That was pretty dumb tbh.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



Chrome said:


> Another problem I had was when they were at the goal-line and instead of giving it to Forte, they threw it 4 times and turned it over on downs. That was pretty dumb tbh.


By far the dumbest decision made yesterday. Packers run defence was soft all day and yet Cutler decides to throw it FOUR times. He put himself before the team and that shit is unforgivable.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



Chrome said:


> Yeah, I agree with this. Dude's 1-12 now against the Pack and has thrown a pick in like every Packers game since he got here. Looking forward to him being gone too.
> 
> Another problem I had was when they were at the goal-line and instead of giving it to Forte, they threw it 4 times and turned it over on downs. That was pretty dumb tbh.


There's no reason that at least one of those trips to the red zone should have ended with six instead of three. That's the problem a lot of the time with Cutler. Problem is, Claussen and Fales aren't much better options.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Bears at the Packers goal line and they throw 4 times w Forte beasting and Cutler being a scrub against the pack


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



BruiserKC said:


> There's no reason that at least one of those trips to the red zone should have ended with six instead of three. That's the problem a lot of the time with Cutler. Problem is, Claussen and Fales aren't much better options.


Yeah, barring injury, he's basically our best option at this point. Hopefully they draft a QB in the 1st/2nd round next year.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

So Mariota was the first rookie to throw 4 TDs in his first game since FRAN.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Mariota, the future :drose

The same feeling I had with HILL. It's unexplainable, but I can feel it :mark:


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Just saw the Pacman Jones incident.

Holy fuck was that ever dirty. Worse than Suh's kickout yesterday.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Speaking of that, I don't know how accurate are the reports ( seems to be alright IMO ), but this is what I came across:



> Adam Jones won’t be suspended for helmet slam:
> 
> It looks like Raiders wide receiver Amari Cooper will get what he wanted after having his helmet removed and his head slammed into it by Bengals cornerback Adam Jones during Cincinnati’s 33-13 victory on Sunday. PFT has learned, via a league source, that Jones will be fined for his actions but that he will avoid a suspension just as he avoided being ejected by the officiating crew working the game in Oakland. Those officials flagged Jones for unnecessary roughness instead. Cooper said after the game that he thought the officials would have handed down a “harsher penalty” if they had a better view of what Jones did, but said he didn’t think Jones should be suspended because they were “just playing physical.” Over the summer, the league sent a memo to every team reminding them of the prohibitions against fighting and vowing that actions that break those rules will not be tolerated. It will likely be hard for many people to reconcile that stance with one that treats Jones’s act as not being worthy of discipline beyond a fine.
> 
> http://profootballtalk.nbcsports.com/2015/09/14/adam-jones-wont-be-suspended-for-slamming-amari-coopers-head/


And here's what Amari had to say about the situation:



> Amari Cooper: I didn’t know I hit my head on helmet:
> 
> Raiders wide receiver Amari Cooper’s NFL debut took a strange turn on Sunday when he wound up in a tussle with Bengals cornerback Adam Jones in the second quarter. Jones and Cooper wound up on the ground where Jones ripped Cooper’s helmet off and slammed the back of his head into it before the scuffle was broken up. Jones was penalized for unnecessary roughness, but avoided an ejection. “Football is a physical game,” Cooper said, via CSNBayArea.com. “Things like that happen. … I feel like the refs didn’t see it well. If they did, they probably would’ve given a harsher penalty.” Jones said after the game that he was “in the moment” and “just out playing football,” something Cooper didn’t seem to take much issue with when asked if he thought that a harsher penalty should be coming Jones’s way this week. “I don’t think he should be suspended,” Cooper said. “We were just playing physical. I should’ve been playing physical. Honestly, I didn’t even know I hit my head on the helmet.” We’ll find out in the next few days if the league agrees with Cooper’s take after making a big deal about cracking down on fighting during the preseason.
> 
> http://profootballtalk.nbcsports.com/2015/09/14/amari-cooper-i-didnt-know-i-hit-my-head-on-helmet/


I forgot how trash ProFootballTalk was. That site is infested with trolls. I kinda regret posting them links. I wish I could've found these on SBNation.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



Chrome said:


> Yeah, I agree with this. Dude's 1-12 now against the Pack and has thrown a pick in like every Packers game since he got here. Looking forward to him being gone too.
> 
> Another problem I had was when they were at the goal-line and instead of giving it to Forte, they threw it 4 times and turned it over on downs. That was pretty dumb tbh.


Forte needed the ball right there. I can't justify throwing the ball so much, but Forte also had some drop balls that were very catchable.

But it doesn't excuse Cutler throwing it ten feet over Royal's head. Did he forget we traded Marshall and Royal doesn't have to length of Jeffrey. He was pressured and had to rush the pass but still he could have thrown a nicer ball.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



Ickey Shuffle said:


> Thanks Deso :drose


You are welcome! 



Ash said:


> You will eventually see, and you will believe.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree about Pacman. If I were the head coach I would have pulled him from the game right there. And he wouldn't be playing at least the next one either. There is no excuse for intentionally trying to hurt another player like he did to Cooper. I don't care how "dirty" the other team is playing, though. I felt sick when I saw that. Personally, I will be glad to see him gone after this year. He may have done a lot to change his public image, but incidents like this show me he is likely still the same guy inside. You can't do shit like this after getting second chances.





Ickey Shuffle said:


> I think you may be right, Pratchett. You can tell he tried real hard to change, but with some people you just can't help. Don't know how Marvin has the patience to put up with him. I wouldn't be heartbroken if he doesn't come back after this year. Screw the Raiders too. It's always some shit when we play them. I remember the last time the Bengals and Raiders met in 2012 when Palmer came back here, we ended up getting into a huge scuffle with them and Andrew Whitworth ended up getting into a fight.
> 
> http://www.nfl.com/news/story/0ap1000000102320/article/andrew-whitworth-calls-oakland-raiders-cowards
> 
> I'm glad we only play them bums once every 3 years. Good riddance to them.


:lol @scrilla @Obfuscation :side: :lol

Sincerely, though, I concur. Seeing that in person, up close, that was quite dirty on Pacman's part. Much respect to Amari Cooper for saying that he simply needs to play more physically himself but at the very least a one-game suspension should take place. 



Sweenz said:


> CHIEFS! :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> 
> Went to the rams game.. man those fans were stoked after that game :lmao
> ...


:lmao More Pete Carroll foolishness! :mark:



JM said:


> I sense a very strong bias with the thread title :side:


Fairly certain that *MrMister* and @CamillePunk among others would qualify as Romosexuals.

Not that there is anything wrong with that.  



Bubba Chuck said:


> Carroll said that wasn't supposed to happen but who knows. They were looking to squib it but the kicker messed up.





MrMister said:


> I don't think it was, but I didn't read all of the thread yesterday.
> 
> 
> That onside kick was incredibly dumb. Carroll then shadily says the ball was supposed to be kicked way downfield. I sense LIES here. A squib kick makes no sense either. Kick that ball as far as the kicker can kick it. You want the opposition starting with zero chance to return with the lowest percentage to score, and that's at the 20.


:lmao I love how Carroll completely throws the kicker under the bus. That is so well put, *Mr*: that ball has to be kicked as far as humanly possible. Pin the Rams down at the 20 and go from there. 

Playing the odds there is simply reaffirming one's faith in one's defense. That onside kick was sheer lunacy, however it came to be. 



Chrome said:


> Yeah, I agree with this. Dude's 1-12 now against the Pack and has thrown a pick in like every Packers game since he got here. Looking forward to him being gone too.
> 
> Another problem I had was when they were at the goal-line and instead of giving it to Forte, they threw it 4 times and turned it over on downs. That was pretty dumb tbh.





Lord Brady said:


> Bears at the Packers goal line and they throw 4 times w Forte beasting and Cutler being a scrub against the pack


:lol Gives me unfortunate Super Bowl XLVII flashbacks, I must say. Horrible on the part of the Bears. 


A few short random thoughts: 

Were I Alex Smith I would keep throwing to Travis Kelce, too. He's marvelous.


That Redskins/Dolphins game, looking at it, was a true quarterback clinic, was it not? I was particularly fond of the sequence which sees Cousins forcing a throw on 3rd and 20 or thereabouts and it gets picked... And on the very next play Tannehill overthrows a completely wide open receiver in the end zone, which results in that man getting injured. Tannehill needs to let his coaches know that he is incapable of throwing torch passes over 10 or so yards. 


Was just informed that I am invited to join some colleagues and friends to see tonight's Vikings/NINERS game at Levi's Stadium! :mark: :woo :cheer :dance

GO, NINERS!!! :mark: :woo :cheer :dance :side: @SHIV @UnDeFeatedKing


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



DesolationRow said:


> Fairly certain that @MrMister and @CamillePunk among others would qualify as Romosexuals.
> 
> Not that there is anything wrong with that.


Thread title definitely could've been "love you Tony Romo"


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

You bring me into the thread, Deso, when I tried to save face and avoid it. FOR OBVIOUS REASONS.

Could comment on all the other games, of course. Called Rams w/the win. :mark: And two things that never fail: LOLions & Jay Cutler. I watch em and just know what is gonna happen.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



DesolationRow said:


> You are welcome!
> 
> :lol @scrilla @Obfuscation :side: :lol
> 
> Sincerely, though, I concur. Seeing that in person, up close, that was quite dirty on Pacman's part. Much respect to Amari Cooper for saying that he simply needs to play more physically himself but at the very least a one-game suspension should take place.


 @Obfuscation

So Cody is a Raiders fan too? Really unfortunate :mj


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Bengals will reach that first post-season game flop in no time. 8*D


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



Tata Toothy said:


> Forte needed the ball right there. I can't justify throwing the ball so much, but Forte also had some drop balls that were very catchable.
> 
> But it doesn't excuse Cutler throwing it ten feet over Royal's head. Did he forget we traded Marshall and Royal doesn't have to length of Jeffrey. He was pressured and had to rush the pass but still he could have thrown a nicer ball.


That is a good point. A better throw and that might've been a touchdown.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



Obfuscation said:


> Bengals will reach that first post-season game flop in no time. 8*D


So lucky Marvin Lewis is soft and didn't run up the score :sodone

Lol, I hope you enjoy us on T.V. while the Raiders sit on their couches reminiscing about their past glory :lose


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



Chrome said:


> That is a good point. A better throw and that might've been a touchdown.


Royal was wide open, Cutler did get pressured a lot sooner than he was expecting. But 4th and Goal you need that touchdown. 

I was still pleased with what I saw from the team overall. I thought I would have turned the game off after the 2nd quarter. I like Fox's energy.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Raiders have had past glory. Meanwhile, Bengals have had no glory. Past or present. 

:BAM


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Lmao!


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



Tata Toothy said:


> Royal was wide open, Cutler did get pressured a lot sooner than he was expecting. But 4th and Goal you need that touchdown.
> 
> *I was still pleased with what I saw from the team overall.* I thought I would have turned the game off after the 2nd quarter. I like Fox's energy.


Same here. I liked that they stayed committed to the run game (Aside from that goal-line stand obviously) and played with more discipline than they ever did under Trestman.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



DesolationRow said:


> You are welcome!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That SF-BAL SB was nuts. SF had them dead and than they don't run it? the run brought them back into it and was their trademark. A fade to Crabtree for the SB lol.... They never learned either because that's what ended their season the next year.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Almost half a year later and I'm heading back to Levi's Stadium for tonight's 49ers Vs. Vikings game! YEAH! #ForVodka 

- Vic


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Murray got dat run game going. :ti


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Props to Amari Cooper for being the bigger man and showing maturity. Announcers were talking about how he seemed to have a good head on his shoulders. It is nice to see younger players, especially receivers, that don't make the game all about them.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Pretty sure since the 80's, the Bengals have been more successful than the Raiders, and that's including the Kijana Carter and Akili Smith years.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



Stax Classic said:


> Pretty sure since the 80's, the Bengals have been more successful than the Raiders, and that's including the Kijana Carter and Akili Smith years.


Nothing serious Stax. Just clowning around :mj


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

i had eifert on my bench thank you Julio Jones you saved me :drose


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

*Add Reggie Bush to the laundry list of injured people this season.*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



Stax Classic said:


> Pretty sure since the 80's, the Bengals have been more successful than the Raiders, and that's including the Kijana Carter and Akili Smith years.


Raiders went to a Super Bowl early last decade what are you talking about


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



MrMister said:


> Raiders went to a Super Bowl early last decade what are you talking about


Bengals had 2 blow out losses in the SB too


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

this game is so bad that it's awesome


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

This 49ers/Vikings game is a sloppy-ass game.

I hope it picks up in quality soon.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Interesting fact: There was a betting company that was holding a competition to fly you and a friend out the San Fran to watch Jarryd Hayne play if you could correctly guess the game and time that Hayne would debut and what his first stat in the NFL would be (rushing, returning yards etc.)

I wonder how many people if any would have guessed that his first stat would be a fumble.

:heston


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



Stax Classic said:


> Bengals had 2 blow out losses in the SB too


Cinci was in those SBs in the 80s. If you count the 80s, the Raiders won TWO titles in that decade. 

Bengals were not blown out either. They played the Niners extremely close two times.


I guess I got trolled. I mean there is no one way anyone would ever compare the Bengals and Raiders unless you're talking the past 10 yrs or so.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

I left Kelce and Rivers on the bench and barely lost. It sucks when you shoot yourself in the foot!


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Surely you drafted kelce to be your main te.. why was he on your bench?


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

MR HYDE :mark:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

@Stax Classic:

Hyde > Peterson

Thoughts?


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

It's true :mark:

Peterson never plays well vs SF


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

That hail mary :lol


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

I so wanted another penalty there on that hail mary :lol


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

very impressed w the 9ers tonight


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

I picked the Vikings for obv reasons, but my heart said Hyde. I should've stayed true to my heart :mj2


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Teddy Bridgewater is hilarious.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

I'm pleased that I drew @Obfuscation into this thread so that he could engage @Ickey Shuffle in that little tit-for-tat trolling which ultimately embroiled @Stax Classic and *MrMister* (again, nothing personal, *Mr*, "Mentioning" you just never works and it somehow obviates all of the other "Mentions" for me). 

As @Lord Brady said, the Vikings/Niners game was so terrible in the first half it was grand. :lol And :lmao at that betting company's promotion for Jarryd Hayne, @Evolution. 

The DROW report on Monday Night Football from Levi’s Stadium in Santa Clara, California:

The Vikes could run but they could not HYDE. :kaep 

Best part of the game: I avoided hearing a word from Chris Berman and Trent Dilfer. osey2 ence

One of my friends had his phone out and with it was able to stream the concluding game between the Philadelphia Eagles and the Atlanta Falcons. :lmao at DAT Eagles loss. Hahaha… I’m sure @AryaDark, @CamillePunk and MrMister among many others were quite pleased with that. 

My friends and I sat at the 45-yard-line behind the NINERS’ sidelines. Second row! :mark: :woo

HYDE was the true paragon of virtue in this game. 26 carries, 168 yards. 77 yards after catches. 2 TD. :banderas Truly sensational. 




> SportsCenter
> 
> Adrian Peterson vs SF (career, 4 games): • 3.0 yards per rush (worst vs any opponent). • 0 TD • 8 rushing 1st downs. pic.twitter.com/RGrhj6hiL5 27m


I think it was… all of those defensive switches. That’s what did in AP tonight. :aryha 

The Niners’ black uniforms are terrible and deserve to be thrown in a giant fire. For the first half I thought they were certainly cursed. Haha. That said, in both halves the Niners’ defense was relentless, seizing the moment, attacking Bridgewater. 

When Hayne dropped his first NFL touch I screamed “RRRRUUUUUSSSSSHHHHHH!!!!!” I blamed @rush.  

However, HAYNE proved his worth after the shaky start, providing some gusto in backing up the running attack. :side:

There was definitely something of a phantom pass interference on Leber, to be fair. :side:

I could not believe Mike Zimmer accepted that one penalty on the punt, making his team punt once more... Of course the Niners made him come out of that probable snafu smelling like a rose with their two blocks in the back penalties. 

In the second quarter when it seemed like there would be no score forever I said that I hoped the Niners would win 2-0 via a safety. Too bad that didn’t happen. :lol

Oh, one highlight of the night: just as the snap was underway for the final play of the first half, that long draw play by the Vikings, one of the biggest brawls between fans I’ve ever seen broke out in the first row, the row right in front of us. :lol I did not notice the particulars—just two idiots going at it. I heard one say, “Fuck that guy,” and the other one, several folks away, slid his way past the people between them, and gave him the slowest, most fruitless punch I’ve ever seen. Those two then went at it with one woman to the right, on the aisle, screaming her head off. I just wanted to see the play so I kept watching that. 

Finally, though, the play ended and halftime began, and that was when the entire front row got into a huge scrum. People were shoving, punching, kicking, beer was flying (every one of my friends got hit, one rather badly… somehow not a drop hit me). This went on for a good three or four minutes, no exaggeration. The woman kept screaming, “NO! NO! NO! STOP! STOP IT!” Several people around us grabbed their cell phones and started calling up security. I kept watching TIM HUDSON and the GIANTS combat the Cincinnati Reds. :dance DAT MVDUFFY double which literally hit the chalk line! :mark: DAT MARLON BYRD double! :mark: Run after run for the Gigantes! :mark: 

Finally it became clear that one of the fighting idiots was a Vikings fan and the other one was a Niners fan. Apparently the entire front row had gone to the game together but the strain of watching this contest while being somewhat inebriated too much for at least one or two of these individuals to keep behaving themselves. The Niners fan told the Vikings fan they could go outside of the stadium and finish the fight but the Vikings fan started falling over. Once the Vikings fan got up to his feet, staggering, holding on to several people in that front row, he said somewhat disparaging things about everyone around him, fairly lighthearted and inconsequential, toward a couple of my friends (example: “that shirt sucks… I have shirts better than that…” Fascinating social criticism.) Then he and his “frienemy” started trading blows OUTTA NOWHERE, and they were finally separated by everyone in the front row. More people called security and/or the police. I didn’t ‘cause I ain’t about that life. :lol :woo As he was held by two or three other gentlemen the Vikings fan turned to me, finally and said, his eyes boring a hole through me as though he were completely sober, “You should be on my side. You look like a goddamned Viking.” He mumbled something as I smiled. He said, “Actually, to be honest with you, I don’t wanna fight you.” I said, “Thank you. I do not want to fight you, sir.” Finally six Santa Clara policemen showed up with a bunch of security guards. :lmao The entire front row was escorted out. Fascinating. The woman who had been screaming turned to me as they were headed out, one cop/guard directly behind one fan in single file, and said, “Your hair, that’s all natural, right? You don’t do anything to it?” I grunted in the affirmative. “Fuck you,” she said. “I’d kill everyone in this stadium to get my hair to do that.” 
Turning to one her compatriots she said, “His hair… It looks like, it looks like that bitch on Game of Thrones. What’s her fucking name?” “Cersei,” I said. She acknowledged my statement with a grunt. 

By the time they were gone the ball was being kicked for the second half! :lmao :mark: Friend closest to me said to the others, “Next time, we all hide behind [DROW]!” I told them that it is often best to let others play Hamlet in certain dramas; “I,” I said, “was prepared to play nothing more than the role of Fortinbras.” “What the fuck are you talking about?” asked one friend.

Anyway, bizarrely fun game. My friends started debating what would happen if Donald Trump and Vladimir Putin got into a fight and I was able to stretch my legs with the empty seats before us. 

Poor Reggie Bush, though.  

That Hyde move to beat the Vikes on that end zone run will stay with me for a while. :banderas 

NINERS!!! :mark: :cheer :woo :dance Eight straight! (Wins on Monday Night Football. :side: )

And I got to watch Sergio ROMO be utterly filthy against Brandon Phillips and Todd Frazier, neither of whom stood a chance, as well as Santiago CASILLA throw 85 pitches to finish the game in the 9th and win the game for the GIANTS! :mark: :cheer :woo :dance

Jed York gets at least one more week, eh, @SHIV?  @UnDeFeatedKing @Mikey Damage


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*



MrMister said:


> Cinci was in those SBs in the 80s. If you count the 80s, the Raiders won TWO titles in that decade.
> 
> Bengals were not blown out either. They played the Niners extremely close two times.
> 
> ...


_*hate to almost suffice w/spam but...*_

:garrett


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

Carlos Hyde might be the best RB in the NFL srs. Niners O line looked like maulers too. Their demise is a bit premature...at least for a week.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

*NFL: Week 1 Hyde & Seek* imo.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde & Seek & Destroy*

& Destroy

I like it.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Almost threw in "& Destroy" but thought it robbed it of its subtlety. 

The warm fuzzies the thread title gives me in actuality proves that I overthought it.

Also: thanks.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I don't think there is anything subtle about the Niners ground game. Yes it's one game but they whipped Minnesota's ass.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

:mark: Well put, *MrMister*!

It was mighty encouraging to see the offensive line be so stout. I was skeptical based on all of the offseason losses. Granted, the Vikings seemed... out of sorts... Yet a win is a win. And the Niners' defense looking so strong was a considerable positive. 

Tomsula and Mangini are clearly geniuses, veritable handegg sages.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

If Raiders lose next week only by defensive touchdowns, b/c Baltimore, I demand that be incorporated into the thread title, plz.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

I think "Untimely Cutler Pick(s)" would make a good thread title at some point this season. :cutler


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

Horrible performance by the Vikings, but it was cool to be at Levi's again.










- Vic


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

How long until we (the Packers) retire Cutler's jersey as he is one of our all-time greatest players?


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

It could be done on Thanksgiving. Cutler would already be there for the game and since the Packers are already retiring Favre's number they could do a two-for-one.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

I have both carlos hyde and julio jones :drose this is my year baby :Cocky


----------



## Vixxxenn (Dec 12, 2014)

i'm ashamed to be a vikings fan those guys didn't even bother showing up the o-line is terrible the playcalling was terrible blair walsh is sh*t their a .500 if that and i honestly couldn't careless...


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

DesolationRow said:


> When Hayne dropped his first NFL touch I screamed “RRRRUUUUUSSSSSHHHHHH!!!!!” I blamed @rush.
> 
> However, HAYNE proved his worth after the shaky start, providing some gusto in backing up the running attack. :side:


you do realise that you've been tagging the user rush. rather than me? :evil

@Rush is me @rush. is some other guy

Fumble aside that was pretty much what i expected from Hayne this first game. A couple of runs, a reception or so but nothing overly involved.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Hawk Harrelson said:


> Murray got dat run game going. :ti


Murray would have to be the most expensive spot-runner in the NFL then. Why are you paying this man $42 million to sit on the pine with the game on the line. I'd have rather had him in there than Matthews on that third-down. 

Kelly better hope this works out, or I see his ass out of a job and back to the college ranks after this season. He's traded away some top talent over the last few years like McCoy, DeSean, and Maclin. Hell, Foles looked better in week 1 than Bradford did.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Rams 1-0 
Cardinals 1-0
Niners 1-0
Seahawks 0-1 :stephenA3


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

BruiserKC said:


> Murray would have to be the most expensive spot-runner in the NFL then. Why are you paying this man $42 million to sit on the pine with the game on the line. I'd have rather had him in there than Matthews on that third-down.
> 
> Kelly better hope this works out, or I see his ass out of a job and back to the college ranks after this season. He's traded away some top talent over the last few years like McCoy, DeSean, and Maclin. Hell, Foles looked better in week 1 than Bradford did.


Murray isn't as good as Mathews or Sproles as a receiver. It was a good idea to have both of those guys in during most of the comeback.

HOWEVER

Yeah, Murray is better in short yardage. I guess Chip was thinking that it might tip their hand if Murray is suddenly back in the game, when it had been the other two gashing the Falcons during the comeback. It'd be a pretty obvious run in that situation.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

I blame the Eagles loss on this play call


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Bubba Chuck said:


> Rams 1-0
> Cardinals 1-0
> Niners 1-0
> Seahawks 0-1 :stephenA3



Rams 2-0
Cardinals 2-0
Niners 1-1
Seahawks 0-2


Updated for next week.


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

Why do I feel like with all this talk about how manning is over the hill/washed up/etc that he's going to have a chip on his shoulder and play lights out come Thursday?


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Already loving the coach switch, about time we play physical and utilize the ORANGE CRUSH.

The Talib INT was :mark:


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Denver defense was the 4th ranked defense last year. People acting like they just became good

Nah, they had Von. They had CHJ, they acquired Ware, Talib, Ward, etc.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Sweenz said:


> Why do I feel like with all this talk about how manning is over the hill/washed up/etc that he's going to have a chip on his shoulder and play lights out come Thursday?


More likely, the short turnaround hurts the offense even more, and KC picks up a win by a couple points in a low-scoring game.



JunkheadX said:


> Already loving the coach switch, about time we play physical and utilize the ORANGE CRUSH.
> 
> The Talib INT was :mark:


Switching to a 3-4 is already paying enormous dividends.

That Talib pick was awesome. Watching from up in the 500s, you could see Talib had it almost as soon as it left Flacco's hand.



Lord Brady said:


> Denver defense was the 4th ranked defense last year. People acting like they just became good
> 
> Nah, they had Von. They had CHJ, they acquired Ware, Talib, Ward, etc.


The defense was talented last year, but it was never really dominant. 3rd in yards allowed, sure, but 16th in points allowed, which is what really matters. 14th in turnovers forced. 25th in Red Zone defense. You know how people talk about certain defenses as "bend but don't break"? They were the antithesis. They didn't always bend, but they were sure to break. You can't win a Super Bowl like that. You just can't.

The defense looked _dominant_ on Sunday. Got to the quarterback, shut down the run (as they've quietly done the past couple seasons), forced turnovers(!) and made plays when it counted. And that was without T.J. Ward. The defense last year was good. This year, it looks like it might be _special_.

EDIT — You can chalk a lot of that up to Jack Del Rio being a bitch as a defensive coordinator, by the way. Vanilla schemes all around and overly conservative. Wade Phillips may have made for a terrible head coach, but he's a great DC. And listening to the players talk about the position coaches, it sounds like they're great too.


----------



## Dark Match Jobber (Jun 10, 2010)

Dark Match Jobber said:


> DMJ's Week 1 Predictions
> 
> *Steelers over Patriots*
> Why?: Most people are happy for Tom Brady returning and this will mostly be a "Tom Brady Appreciation/Dick riding" night. Everybody have the Patriots winning just because of him, but nobody sees Big Ben pulling out the shocking victory for the Steelers, even with a weak defense.
> ...




12-4 Week 1 Record:grin2:
1-0 on both of my fantasy teams:grin2:

Lets go week 2


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Um... the Rams did beat the Seahawks.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Nope Peyton Manning is definitely confirmed 100% dead and never coming back. Just like Kit Harrington on the popular TV program, Game of Thrones.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Peyton has had his way with the Chiefs. I feel like qbs under scrutiny have done amazing over the past few years

Eli in 2011 was under fire for him saying he feels he is in the same tier as the dark lord Brady 

Flacco in 2012 also

Brady last season 

Peyton this year? Not saying sb even though Denver is still my pick in the afc. Just way to hard to count Peyton out. I've been watching him play too long.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

as someone that has watched 90% of peyton games for over a decade now...he looks nothing like did even at the start of last year. he's regressed, it's plain to see, and it's heartbreaking beyond words. :mj2


----------



## Dark Match Jobber (Jun 10, 2010)

RetepAdam. said:


> Um... the Rams did beat the Seahawks.


Edited

12-4 looks even better:grin2:


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Headliner said:


> as someone that has watched 90% of peyton games for over a decade now...he looks nothing like did even at the start of last year. he's regressed, it's plain to see, and it's heartbreaking beyond words. :mj2


Reminds me of MJ in his Wizard days. :mj2


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Bradys deep ball has deteriated over the years and his outside passes have declined too. After 4 games he looked done to most. Peyton has way more wear and tear than Brady but he will figure it out if he is healthy. He's too smart. He'll work to his strengths. It's a new offensive system in Denver and I could see him struggling for even half the season but I'm not saying he's done. He's got the team set at every position besides the line, similar to Brady last year. I say by seasons end Peyton has 30 touchdowns and Denver is playing a home playoff game again. 


I've been wrong like everyone so if I am here I'll admit to it.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Sweenz said:


> Why do I feel like with all this talk about how manning is over the hill/washed up/etc that he's going to have a chip on his shoulder and play lights out come Thursday?


This isn't just talk from one game, though. He really hasn't been the same since about the last month of last season. His motion is a bit slower, he doesn't get rid of the ball as quickly, it doesn't have the zip on it that it once did. Everything about him points to he's not the same player.


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde &amp; Seek &amp; Destroy*

All similar to things that were said about brady post kc game last year, then he smashed the bengals the next week.

He didnt need any of that to beat the chiefs twice last year.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Peyton would pick the year that I draft him to start going downhill. Please prove me wrong!


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Broncos v Chiefs is actually a nice TNF matchup. Too bad I will miss pretty much the entire first half :fuck


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

Lord Brady said:


> Broncos v Chiefs is actually a nice TNF matchup. Too bad I will miss pretty much the entire first half :fuck


you could just dvr it and watch it later :draper2


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

HiddenFlaw said:


> you could just dvr it and watch it later :draper2


I can't DVR sports. it's just not the same


i don't have a dvr, but even if i did :nah


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

You want to hate on the opposing team, that's fine, but have some decorum about it. It's BS like this that makes football fans look bad!






- Vic


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

Vic Capri said:


> You want to hate on the opposing team, that's fine, but have some decorum about it. It's BS like this that makes football fans look bad!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Might wanna read into that whole story first.


----------



## Smitty (Aug 29, 2013)

Pretty sure that the Chiefs will win against the Broncos easily on Thursday. Peyton and company struggled against a Ravens team that is decent, but Peyton on 4 days rest in 2015 sounds like he will be pretty ineffective.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

> Might wanna read into that whole story first.


That doesn't justify what happened.

- Vic


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

both parties are stupid, but the niner fans in that video are absolutely classless for ganging up on a guy and kicking him in the head while he's already on the ground. you don't gotta make your team and fanbase look bad with that shit.


hopefully some charges are filed and both parties are banned from all football events. ut


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

Vic Capri said:


> You want to hate on the opposing team, that's fine, but have some decorum about it. It's BS like this that makes football fans look bad!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


49ers fans are catching up to the eagles as shittiest fans in the NFL.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

HighFiveGhost said:


> Might wanna read into that whole story first.


Vikings fan was a douche.

Jumping somebody is just cowardly.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

I got the bills beating us this Sunday 27-14

pats will get better as the season progresses this just feels like going into a perfect storm.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Don't say that. I'm taking the Pats (+3) on my ticket.

Lord Brady can't let me down.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

DDMac said:


> Vikings fan was a douche.
> 
> Jumping somebody is just cowardly.


Vikings fan went in an instigated a fight. Wouldn't call cashin in that check cowardly.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

people talk trash all the time. he never threw a punch, let alone do a blindside tackle. 


that's not cashing in nor is that respectable, it's just a straight up mugging by a bunch of cowardly cunts. :kobe


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

Then don't go in talking shit. Its pretty simple


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

he was drunk. they were both talking shit. everything you're saying right now is a poor excuse to become violent and literally beat the shit out of a guy that's defenseless.


you realize this is just a football game?


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

AP would approve :draper2


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

Yeah but come on, I get drunk and don't go into a crowd of other guys and just talk random shit to people. Know why? I'd expect to get my ass kicked for it. Being drunk isn't an excuse to act like an ass. Sure both parties are wrong, but im not going to shame the guys doing the ass whipping either.


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

LUCK said:


> he was drunk. they were both talking shit. everything you're saying right now is a poor excuse to become violent and literally beat the shit out of a guy that's defenseless.
> 
> 
> you realize this is just a football game?


The minny guy reportedly got physical, pushing a guy-he-was-arguing-with's wife into a barrier. 

Not saying it was worth what he got, but he's not exactly an innocent bystander, nor was his actions restricted to just verbal taunts.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

I don't mind a guy getting his ass kicked... but JUMPED is entirely different.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Sweenz said:


> The minny guy reportedly got physical, pushing a guy-he-was-arguing-with's wife into a barrier.
> 
> Not saying it was worth what he got, but he's not exactly an innocent bystander, nor was his actions restricted to just verbal taunts.


okay then he deserved to get his ass kicked by that one guy that tackled him and punched him in the face.


not the three other people that jumped in. :toomanykobes


again, both parties were extremely stupid.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

DDMac said:


> I don't mind a guy getting his ass kicked... but JUMPED is entirely different.


Like i said earlier, if you're dumb/drunk enough to go instigate a fight with a crowd of people, you get whats coming lol.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

DDMac said:


> Don't say that. I'm taking the Pats (+3) on my ticket.
> 
> Lord Brady can't let me down.





Last week Brady had the least amount of time to throw out of every starter. Only the Raiders backup was tied or lower. That was against Pittsburgh w 3 rookies on the o line. It's why Brady throws short passes. His line is garbage. Bills have the best dline besides maybe the rams. Blount is meh when he isn't playing the Colts

Not saying it's a lock just think the pats are more vulnerable than buffalo right now. We tend to get better as the season progresses. 

Wouldn't be surprised if either won but I would pick buffalo


Just hoping Taylor gets exposed by belichick because I don't think he is very good


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

tyrod made one really great throw that game and aside from that he just seemed like a young qb learning while playing. nothing he did was really amazing(aside from his ability to run), it was just their defense that fucked us up early and good.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Lord Brady said:


> Last week Brady had the least amount of time to throw out of every starter. Only the Raiders backup was tied or lower. That was against Pittsburgh w 3 rookies on the o line. It's why Brady throws short passes. His line is garbage. Bills have the best dline besides maybe the rams. Blount is meh when he isn't playing the Colts
> 
> Not saying it's a lock just think the pats are more vulnerable than buffalo right now. We tend to get better as the season progresses.
> 
> ...


That seems very hard to believe since they barely touched him. But that's Brady's m.o. to get the ball out lightning quick. 

If anything, it makes me interested to see what the Steelers front seven does against Kap, who isn't exactly Tom Brady.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Worry more about the Niners O line and Carlos Hyde.

They looked mean, strong, quick, and fast vs Minnesota.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

I'm of the mind that Minny is a terrible team and the Niners were highly motivated to prove people wrong out the gate after their horrible off season.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I don't think Pittsburgh looked very good on defense either. 

I bet SF is still pretty motivated. I'll be impressed with the Steelers if they don't get crushed by the SF running game.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

I don't buy the Steelers talent level on defense at all. Especially the secondary, they probably have one of the least talented secondaries on paper in the NFL. But I am curious to see what they do against a non-Pats team. Brady/Belichick have been making the Steelers defense look pitiful since 2005, when the Steelers had elite defenses, it's not anything new.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

SF and Hyde should run rough shod over all non-NFC West teams. It's like only one division plays defense in the NFL :kobe


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Godway said:


> That seems very hard to believe since they barely touched him. But that's Brady's m.o. to get the ball out lightning quick.
> 
> If anything, it makes me interested to see what the Steelers front seven does against Kap, who isn't exactly Tom Brady.


The stats were posted on PFF today


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

LUCK said:


> tyrod made one really great throw that game and aside from that he just seemed like a young qb learning while playing. nothing he did was really amazing(aside from his ability to run), it was just their defense that fucked us up early and good.


He'll get exposed at some point. QB's have lit up the Pats bend but don't break defense from 09-13 and now that's back in 15 he could have just as good a performance box score wise. It's Miami and the Jets defenses that I think wreck havoc on him. Belichick later on in the season on MNF will be trouble as our defense gels over time and BB has more tape and time to game plan.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

I want to pick SF over Pittsburgh. I'm not as high on the Stillers as most are and call me a sucker but the 9ers have me thinking they can be a solid team this year. Kaep's stats really were average but the way he managed the game, didn't force anything and made some nice throws is a good sign that he is improving.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

PITT only wins in a shoot out, but I think the demise of the SF D is overstated, so that is unlikely.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

The Panthers play a tough Texans team this week.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Lord Brady said:


> I want to pick SF over Pittsburgh. I'm not as high on the Stillers as most are and call me a sucker but the 9ers have me thinking they can be a solid team this year. Kaep's stats really were average but the way he managed the game, didn't force anything and made some nice throws is a good sign that he is improving.


I'll be a sucker too. SF really impressed me even if the Vikings suck. They dominated on the ground like no other team I saw in Week 1.

I'm more unsure about the SF defense, but they too looked good. Were the Vikes being woat or was it SF being dominant? Was it both?


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Vikings OL is maybe the worst in the league, absolutely decimated by injury, even the bad starters like Loadholt


----------



## Dark Match Jobber (Jun 10, 2010)

DMJ's Week 2 Predictions

Chiefs over Broncos
Why?: Manning and the offense will struggle again and along with the pressure coming from Houston and Hali

Patriots over Bills
Why?: The bills will come back crashing to earth after the Patriots destroy them and kill all the hype

Texans over Panthers
Why?: Texans defense dominates the game and Cam will get destroyed by Watt

Cardinals over Bears
Why?: Palmer will throw all over a weak Bears secondary

Bengals over Chargers
Why?: A game that could go either way, but I feel Rivers will be the better QB in this one which leads the win

Browns over Titans
Why? Mariota will have his first bad NFL game throwing over 3 interceptions and a fumble. The rest of the titans offense will not do any good either.

Lions over Vikings
Why?: Lions are the stronger team, Peterson will be a non factor as well.

Saints over Buccaneers
Why?: Saints will come out strong controlling the entire game. Winston will do better but not enough for a win

Falcons over Giants
Why?: Easiest pick of the week, need no explanation 

49ers over Steelers
Why?: I never was apart of the "49ers had a horrible offseason, they are gonna suck bad" hype crowd. I expect another solid win from them. 

Rams over Redskins
Why?: Defense wins games, Rams have plenty, Redskins have none.

Dolphins over Jaguars
Why?: A close game with the Dolphins pulling out the win in garbage time

Ravens over Raiders
Why?: I expect a bounce back game from the Ravens, taking their frustration out on the Raiders

Eagles over Cowboys
Why?: Another bounce back game, especially with Dez Bryant out helping.

Packers over Seahawks
Why?: Rodgers finally gets revenge and a win on the Seahawks. 

Colts over Jets
Why?: The third bounce back of the week


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

It's been 4 years the last time Kansas City has beaten Denver. Hopefully they can exercise those demons tonight.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Ickey Shuffle said:


> It's been 4 years the last time Kansas City has beaten Denver. Hopefully they can exercise those demons tonight.


Also supposedly a KC WR hasn't scored a TD since week 14 of 2013 :lol


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I wouldn't bet on a KC WR scoring against Denver's defense on a Thursday.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Ryan Mallett is confirmed to be the starting QB for the Texans this Sunday against the Panthers.


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

Why does kc always seem to forget fundamentals when they play denver


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

RIP Peyton


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Midwesterners aren't gonna get a ton of Cowboy games, but over the years watching him when I can, Demarcus Ware is a hard working, very consistent pass rusher over a pretty long time now. Even in this pass friendly age, Gotta admire pass rushing consistency when so many edge rushers have that one or two big years and tail off to mediocrity. Even at 33 a handful.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

My main man Virgil :curry2


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Lol good Lord son. Alex Smith man :sodone


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

alex smith is the most boring qb of all time


his offense wherever he plays- hand the ball to gore/charles and death by 1000 paper cuts


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Please go to OT!


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Yep, I need Kelce to get me some more fantasy points.

What a great game if you are a neutral.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

ARE YOU KIDDING ME!!!!!!!


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

LMFAOCHIEFS :lel


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

:wow what a comeback by the Broncos. Good thing too because I picked them to win in Pick 'em. :tucky


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

After Jamal Charles slams his helmet down.

"At least he held onto the helmet." - Jim Nantz :sodone


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

Man oh man what a game. As a Denver fan I was a nervous wreck throughout. The offense has along ways to go everything about it is bad, from the system to Manning to the O-line etc. Our defense is quietly entering into the elite group. I still wanna wait and see with them but they are pretty great so far.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

pre)Ghost said:


> After Jamal Charles slams his helmet down.
> 
> "At least he held onto the helmet." - Jim Nantz :sodone


----------



## Smitty (Aug 29, 2013)

Its not even funny how much the Chiefs suck 

How do you give up 2 touchdowns in 9 seconds :lmao


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*The Chiefs are actually pretty goddamn good. Their coach had a brain fart though. *


----------



## Smitty (Aug 29, 2013)

They are good but that was just awful

Running the ball there made no sense whatsoever.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

HAHAHAHAHA


oh wait im late


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

chiefs will never be a threat with smith at qb


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

The same alex smith that threw 3 tds against the patriots last year?


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Sweenz said:


> The same alex smith that threw 3 tds against the patriots last year?


everyone has good games. he's not one of the worst qbs, he's just the most frustrating qb. in the league 10 years and still afraid to throw anything that is a few yards beyond the line of scrimmage.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Lord Brady said:


> everyone has good games. he's not one of the worst qbs, *he's just the most frustrating qb.* in the league 10 years and still afraid to throw anything that is a few yards beyond the line of scrimmage.


I beg to differ. :cutler


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Chrome said:


> I beg to differ. :cutler


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

pre)Ghost said:


> After Jamal Charles slams his helmet down.
> 
> "At least he held onto the helmet." - Jim Nantz :sodone


That was amazing. :lol


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

I legitimately thought the Chiefs were going to finally beat us tonight.

*LMFAO.*

That franchise should just fucking fold. :lmao


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

:fuck i can't find the gif


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Lord Brady said:


> :fuck i can't find the gif


Lmao I can't... :booklel






:sodone


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

In his mind "i get they just scored on defense but what about the play before that? peyton threw a touchdown to a non RB/TE"


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

i can't sleep so i'll make myself laugh imo


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)




----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

alright last one


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Had to be done.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde &amp;amp; Seek &amp;amp; Destroy*

Lol, people thought Kansas City would win. Why.

They're a good team, though incapable of beating Denver. Even a Denver team that has a horrible quarterback with a lousy arm, according to so many 'experts.'

- Manning can still put up points with his arm.
- That Denver D is good enough to change and close out games.
- The second point greatly helps the first.
- Denver is scary.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde &amp;amp; Seek &amp;amp; Destroy*



RyanPelley said:


> Lol, people thought Kansas City would win. Why.
> 
> They're a good team, though incapable of beating Denver. Even a Denver team that has a horrible quarterback with a lousy arm, according to so many 'experts.'
> 
> ...


Nah, I knew better as to pick against Denver until proven otherwise. Especially with the Chiefs inept offense. Look on the bright side though. Kansas City has enough talent that they should be able to beat Oakland twice this year. Well, maybe.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde &amp;amp; Seek &amp;amp; Destroy*



RyanPelley said:


> Lol, people thought Kansas City would win. Why.
> 
> They're a good team, though incapable of beating Denver. Even a Denver team that has a horrible quarterback with a lousy arm, according to so many 'experts.'
> 
> ...


Presumably, the Broncos will have to drop a game to the Chiefs at _some_ point.

I figured it would be this week because we were coming in on short rest with a banged up QB still trying to gel in a completely new offense behind a very shaky offensive line. I figured it would be a close, low-scoring game and we'd just come up short.

In other news...


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

My ......s Virgil Green, Brandon Marshall, and Josh Mauga stepping up bama


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Manning is like 14-1 against the Chiefs in his career :wow


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

RetepAdam.;52435905
[img said:


> http://i.imgur.com/arI3N1y.png[/img]


LMAO.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Lord Brady said:


> Manning is like 14-1 against the Chiefs in his career :wow


http://www.peytonmanning18.com/eachteam.html


only has a losing record against the seahawks/colts/pats.


he's also worst against the chargers, which doesn't surprise me. :mj2


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Bill Polian is one of the biggest ******* in NFL history

http://www.nfl.com/news/story/0ap30...olian-colts-had-firstround-grade-on-tom-brady



"Well, (Ben) Roethlisberger later on (in 2004) -- we were really high on him. Aaron Rodgers the year after," Polian said. "That's the only name that comes to mind right away. And I don't think there was a guy in between, but Tom Brady would have been a guy, and we were very high on him. Our guys really loved him, but we weren't in the quarterback market, obviously. Those would be the guys I remember us giving solid, first-round, can-lead-you-to-a-championship grades."





guy is just naming off the best qb's. might as well throw brees in there too lol.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

His son Brian isn't much better :side:


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

rofl he's so full of shit. YEAH, EVERYONE HAD A FIRST ROUND GRADE ON BRADY. THEY JUST DIDN'T FEEL LIKE USING IT OF COURSE. BECAUSE EVERYONE IN THE NFL IS A GENIUS WHO NEVER MISSES IN A DRAFT.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

same guy who bitched to the league so much after getting ousted by the pats in b2b playoffs that we now almost have a flag football league


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

am i the only one that thinks it's stupid that the steelers, who played on thursday, are playing the niners, who played on monday?

that gives the steelers 4 extra days to prepare for the niners, not to mention it's a short week for the niners. things like that is also why TNF games are stupid.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

They should do the logical thing and make Thursday night games after byes for both teams.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

I don't like TNF in general so yeah, not a fan of that. I did a parley w SF beating them anyway tho.


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

Lord Brady said:


> Bill Polian is one of the biggest ******* in NFL history
> 
> http://www.nfl.com/news/story/0ap30...olian-colts-had-firstround-grade-on-tom-brady
> 
> ...


I guess his opinion on Rodgers has changed a lot since 2005.



> Bill Polian, Indianapolis: "I see a guy who has good arm strength. I see some athletic ability. I see a guy who was pretty good with a good team. I see a guy who's in a pretty efficient offense. *Am I certain that he's going to come in and lead my team to the Promised Land? I can't say that.* I'm not even sure I can say that about Alex Smith."


source


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

That's nothing, I remember when Merril Hoge said Rodgers was a bust back in '07, before he even became a starter. Bet he wishes he could take that one back lol.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

He wasn't even sure Alex Smith could lead them to the promised land.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

LUCK said:


> am i the only one that thinks it's stupid that the steelers, who played on thursday, are playing the niners, who played on monday?
> 
> that gives the steelers 4 extra days to prepare for the niners, not to mention it's a short week for the niners. things like that is also why TNF games are stupid.




Didn't stop Peyton from beating the Chiefs when he was on short rest, but yes TNF is terrible and whoever came up with the idea is dumb, football is know for weekends (Saturday College & NFL Sunday/Monday/Thanksgiving Day). Keep it that way.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

It irritates me when Thursdays feature big games. If it's a big game it should be on Sunday.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Godway said:


> It irritates me when Thursdays feature big games. If it's a big game it should be on Sunday.




If it's a really big game should be Sunday Night Football or Monday Night Football.


----------



## Smitty (Aug 29, 2013)

I hate when TNF opens up the season, first games should be on Sunday, but I guess the idea is just to whore in the ratings.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Smitty said:


> I hate when TNF opens up the season, first games should be on Sunday, but I guess the idea is just to whore in the ratings.


I like the opening game being a few days before the rest. give the defending champion that night.

i don't like teams playing on thursday that had to play just 3-4 days before that though.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

@MrMister pls remember to be in the chat box tommorow afternoon so I can get my schadenfreude on


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Home opener tomorrow :mark:. Now the real schedule begins bama4















WHO DEY! WHO DEY! WHO DEY THINK ARE GONNA BEAT THEM BENGALS! NOOOOOOOBODDDDYYYYYY!​


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Like many people have suggested Dez will be out much longer than 4-6 weeks 

http://profootballtalk.nbcsports.com/2015/09/20/report-dez-bryant-out-10-12-weeks/



We'll see how much Romo can carry them


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

I picked up Brice Butler off of waivers a few days ago. Not going to start him until I see how Dallas uses him today. I knew I should've picked Terrance Williams up when we were drafting too :mj2


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

Sam Barrington is out for the season. He played well against the run (last year at least), but is a liability in pass coverage. While I normally support Ted Thompson's draft and develop approach, it just doesn't seem to work out on defense like it does on offense. It seems like the defense is alway a liability regardless of who he drafts. I wouldn't mind being more active in free agency, bring in people who can make an impact immediately instead of waiting for players to develop. Dom Capers still being employed is part of the problem too.

Anyways, I'm excited about the slate of games available in my viewing area. Starting the day off with Pats/Bills followed by Cowboys/Eagles before ending with Seahawks/Packers. Looks like it'll be a great day for football.



Chrome said:


> That's nothing, I remember when Merril Hoge said Rodgers was a bust back in '07, before he even became a starter. Bet he wishes he could take that one back lol.


:lol

Hoge also said he liked Brian Brohm more than Rodgers when Green Bay drafted Brohm. :lmao

Maybe he should just stick to yelling factor back.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

After last week's abysmal offense, my expectations couldn't be any lower. Just try to make it a close game, Johnny.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Mariotta about to chow down on another Heisman winner and spit him out like chewing gum


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Horrible day for Jordy to be out. No Kam back there to make guys hear footsteps/disrupt and Richard Sherman I've seen him toasted on quite a few deep passes. That 70 yard slant post that has been MONEY would've been there aplenty today and opened up Cobb as the defenses respect that. Here is to hoping that Adams can step up, but we'll see. Don't like the chances today with the quick passes playing into LOB (minus Kam)'s hands and the notorious inability of Dom Capers teams to cover the middle. Graham could tear it up today unfortunately.

With Number 12 though, there is always a decent shot at worst.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

ugh defense is gonna be a problem all season. i know the secondary is weak, but the pass rush lb's have been bad to start the year


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

This is a fun game if you love penalties.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

So I guess our offense came to play today.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Bears special teams aren't off to a good start today.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

It's like we're a completely different team from last week. Jesus tap-dancing Christ.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Steelers go for 2 in the first quarter what the fuck?  They got it but.....wow. Does this mean they hate Josh Scobee that much?


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

LORD BRADY!!! :mark:


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

RISE LORD BRADY :brady5

GRONK :gronk


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Danny Woodhead is a slippery little guy isn't he...


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Brown is so ridiculous.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Who the fuck is this competent football team and what have they done with the REAL Cleveland Browns?


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Steelers D is night and day so far compared to last week. And offense is on fire.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Yep :shaq

Beat the NFC champs last week but down 17-0 against Redskins.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Annnnnnd we have a blowout in progress.

Scobee's first XP try of the game after 2 successful 2 pt conversations: FAIL. rofl. RIP. Get him the fuck out of here. That's three kicks he's missed in two weeks.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

THAT"S WHAT AP DO


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Lol fuck you Rivers :rivers. Keep yelling muthafucka :booklel.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

not sure what belichick saw in bradley fletcher to be like "i gotta sign this guy"

dude gets beat more than jared fogle's dick at a playground


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

HOLY FUCKING FUCK!!! HOW ARE WE WINNING RIGHT NOW?!!! :mark:


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

That was arguably one of the best halves of football the Browns have played in YEARS. Nearly everything went right: pass game was solid, run game FINALLY showed up, defense looked refreshed, and special teams was insane. This is a completely different team than that abysmal group that played in New York last week. It seems like every time I count the Browns out, they turn around and surprise me by playing like a REAL NFL team. Let’s keep this up in the second half and start this season on a high note! Go Browns!


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Ryan Shazier has been an absolute beast today.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Comeback plz Rams :zayn3


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

chandler w b2b redzone drops


----------



## DirectorsCut (Jan 10, 2014)

Matt Ryan you really are letting me down


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

https://twitter.com/kentsomers/status/645340825841463296

:sodone


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Someone call the President, the Cardinals are killing the Bears


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Jeremy Hill is in the doghouse :mj2


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

RISE LORD BRADY ONCE MORE :mark:


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Bud Dupree looking good today too. Just had an awesome sack. Already showed more in two games then Jarvis Jones has in three years.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

AryaDark said:


> https://twitter.com/kentsomers/status/645340825841463296
> 
> :sodone


He'd shoot, miss, and break his wrist all at once. :cutler


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

I for the life of me can not figure out what happened to Aaron Williams on this play. Certainly not anything bad enough to require an ambulance. This scares me.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

That's just like the Browns to take one step forward and eight steps back.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

THE GREAT EIFERT TOWER :mark:


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Chrome said:


> He'd shoot, miss, and break his wrist all at once. :cutler


FOrgot the part about hitting his back up with the miss


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde &amp; Seek &amp; Destroy*

After scoring 191 points in fantasy last week, I have 75 today. Hyde and Jeremy Hill ruined me.

And fuck the Patriots.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

:mark: JONATHAN PAUL MANZIEL OFFICIALLY DESERVES TO BE OUR STARTER!! :mark:


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Great game today and an astonishing improvement from last week’s game. Browns came out strong in the 1st and performed like a playoff-caliber team. Obviously, the 2nd half was underwhelming and they looked deflated and made rookie mistakes. But overall, the Browns really surprised me by how were able to take the lead early and hold onto it. Not trying to get my hopes up too soon, but if we keep this up, hopefully we’ll be able to finish at .500 and maybe even compete for a wild card spot. Whatever happens from here on out, this should be a fun season. Let’s go Browns!


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

2-0 :mark: SUCK IT CHARGERS, BUNCH OF CRYBABIES :mark:

FUCK YOU RIVERS :rivers


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Stax Classic said:


> Mariotta about to chow down on another Heisman winner and spit him out like chewing gum












Not gonna lie. I was also expecting this result, but was pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Think a lot of people (including myself) just got knocked out of Survivor thanks to the Bucs.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

We got a football game here in Buffalo!


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Chrome said:


> Think a lot of people (including myself) just got knocked out of Survivor thanks to the Bucs.


I picked the Titans :cry


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Ouch lol. Everyone still standing picked the Ravens to win, and they're down 7 atm. If they lose, EVERYONE is done.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: NFL: Week 2 Hyde &amp; Seek &amp; Destroy*

As each Texans loss goes by, my interest in watching the NFL dwindles. At least there's college football, where I'm not a fan of any particular team, yet I still find it entertaining to watch. 10 years later, this team will still not have a quarterback and have an ineffective offense. Thanks a lot Texans.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

bradford is alex smith like


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Raiders defense is so fucking putrid, but they're hanging in there. Just win this one baby :mark:.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Yeah, Bradford's looked like shit in both Eagles games so far.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

I think it's fair to say the Cowboys O line has exposed Murray and shown what kind of RB he truly is.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Romo done

Season over :mj2


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Cliffy B said:


> Romo done
> 
> Season over :mj2


Here in Cleveland, we didn't call him Brandon "We-Done" for nothing.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Chrome said:


> That's nothing, I remember when Merril Hoge said Rodgers was a bust back in '07, before he even became a starter. Bet he wishes he could take that one back lol.









AryaDark said:


> https://twitter.com/kentsomers/status/645340825841463296
> 
> :sodone


I know Cutler's last play was a pick, but let's not pretend like he wasn't 8/8 for 120 yards and a TD while leading the team in rushing before that. :draper2


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

The Ravens are exactly who I thought they were. I can't wait for the Bengals to sweep them once again. 
And it starts next week :krillin


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

This eagles/cowboys game :lol


----------



## NotGuilty (Apr 6, 2015)

Well atleast Cowboy fans can root for Romo to win the hospital Bingo championship for another year.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

I can't wait for that raging Eagles fan eatdatpussy445 for his next upload on Youtube :zayn3


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

:ti This thread title is savage.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

:lmao Dallas coughs up the ball, then gets it back on the next play. That's back-to-back turnovers. This game is officially a hot mess.


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

This is a far cry from when analysts were hyping up the Eagles after the preseason game against Green Bay.


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

The definition of clusterfuck right here. I am not a cowboys fan but I told my buddies that if NY keeps blowing it, the Eagle keep playing like this, and the ******* a non issue the boys will get into the playoffs by default.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Bradford fucking sucks.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

So this is what it's like watching Bradford play for another team :Jordan


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Weeden > Romo. Weeden era begins.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

COME ON RAIDERS! :mark: YOU CAN DO THIS! :mark:

CRABTREE IS ALIVE :krillin


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Based Bortles!!!!!

Bortles to AR15 are a legit combo. We're gonna be awesome in a year or two.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Hahahahaha this has been a great Sunday. Fuck you Baltimore :krillin


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

Romo with a shit eating grin on the sidelines. He may be hurt but boy this game is still going their way.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

DeMarco Murray 13 carries for 2 yards:homer5:Jordan


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Eagles fans must be fucking PISSED right now. And I don't blame them.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

And with that, we have an early candidate for ugliest (and worst) game of the year. If this keeps up, the NFC East could be as shitty as the NFC South was last year.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

You can add the loser ass Giants to that thread title. Fucking joke.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

@AryaDark @Notorious @Obfuscation @scrilla @MillionDollarProns @Ash @Ickey Shuffle 

My boy Michael CRABTREE with 9 catches for 111 yards... roud 

Amari Cooper with 7 receptions for 109 yards... 

Derek CARR leading the troops to win it! 

:woo :woo :woo


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

THE AUTUMN WIND IS A RAIDER :mark: :mark:

CARR

CRABTREE

DEL RIO

THE D

SETH "WHO IS THIS GUY BUT HE GOT THE TD SO YES" ROBERTS


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

DesolationRow said:


> @AryaDark @Notorious @Obfuscation @scrilla @MillionDollarProns @Ash @Ickey Shuffle
> 
> My boy Michael CRABTREE with 9 catches for 111 yards... roud
> 
> ...












John Madden must be smiling right now :mj2


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

SEAN LEE


That's about the only positive I got this week


edit: Actually...2-0 is good. SEAN LEE too.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Raiders and Browns are on the come up right now after years of sucking. Next week's game should be fun to watch.


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

Eagles/Cowboys only had 26 penalties combined?!? :heyman5

It seemed like there was more then that.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

bradford is garbage


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Time for the NFC Title game rematch!! :mark:


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

There's an awful lot of naked Jaime Alexander during this SNF.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

Someone please call Kitna, we need a qb. :romo2 NOOOOOOOO whyyyyy


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Fuck. Fuck! Fuck. Fuuuuuuck 2 games into the season and I'm already considering blood pressure medication. F.U.C.K.

:fuckthis


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)




----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Lord Brady said:


>


I'm watching this right now :lmao. I'm scared for him because he might have a heart attack if he doesn't calm down :booklel


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

The Philidelphia Eagles are a garbage franchise made up of garbage people and garbage fans and they should be relegated from the NFL


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

SHIT ASS MOTHA FUCKAS.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Light a candle and say a prayer for Tony Romo everyone please. 

:romo


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

^lost to the Raiders. THE RAIDERS


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

THE RAIDERS x2


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Super Cam took flight! :mark:


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

Jayrone Elliott :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

2-0 PACKERS :rodgers2 

0-2 Seahawks :lmao


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Rodgers said:


> 2-0 PACKERS :rodgers2
> 
> 0-2 Seahawks :lmao


Let the Packers go undefeated so they can beat the shit outta the Patriots in Super Bowl 50!


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

hbgoo1975 said:


> Let the Packers go undefeated so they can beat the shit outta the Patriots in Super Bowl 50!


I'm all for that but I actually hope Patriots don't make it to SB 50 lol


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

I admit that I tend to have a negative view when it comes to the defense and Dom Cappers, but I have to give them credit for how they executed tonight. They kept Lynch in check holding him to only 41 yards rushing. It would have been nice to contain Wilson a bit more, but I’ll take what I can get. I’d like to believe that this game was a turning point for the defense.

I’m so happy that Jayrone Elliott made some big plays tonight. I’ve been up on him for awhile and it’s nice to see him have some success outside of the preseason. Hopefully he continues to improve and gets more playing time. A rotation between Peppers and him could help keep Peppers fresh throughout the season, as long as Elliott can be productive.

It’s nice for the Packers to finally get a win over Seattle (even if their record should’ve been 1-2 coming into this game).


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

It's officially Dolphin season fpalm


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*EatDatPussy is mad ya hurr me?





*


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

i don't like the whole watching reactions stuff on youtube, but EDP's live reaction to eagles games would be better than their actual games


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*EDP is always GOLD. Bless his heart.*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Hey as rage filled as he acts, he did say you're a piece of shit if you cheer for players getting hurt, ie obviously he saw piece of shit Eagles fans cheer Romo getting hurt.

Like I said in the chatbox, Eagles fans have legitimate reasons for rage after that game. Their team played possibly the worst game in their history offensively and it was against their most bitter hated rival.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

crackhead Irvin going nuts on nfl network :lmao

dude is awesome


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

I've been rooting for Dallas to win the east but Idk right now

Brandon Weeden might be one of the bottom 2-3 qb's in the league based on results. He's done nothing but have a gif of the year nomination 










If Dallas had a backup qb like Vick, or even Sanchez I'd say they could maybe hang in there. I just don't know how you can trust a guy like Weeden. There isn't that dominant rb in the system now or Dez to make the defense respect an outside threat. 

The only thing working to Dallas' advantage is that the Eagles and Giants are 0-2 right now. It's something. I'm not sure it's enough. Romo will probably miss 7 games or more.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Dallas gets alleged terrible human being Greg Hardy in 2 more games. If they can get a consistent pass rush, the defense will be good. If the defense is good, they might be able to scratch and claw out a .500 record until Romo returns. Then they have a shot again.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Lord Brady said:


>





AryaDark said:


> *EatDatPussy is mad ya hurr me?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lmao :lmao :lmao

My favorite parts were (1) when he said, "where my box-cutter from work?" and he goes on to talk about boarding a commercial airline with a box-cutter; and (2) his running out of breath inside of four minutes of ranting and a little bit of pacing. 

Well, and (3) the bit about the terrible Eagles fans cheering Tony Romo's injury. Good on "EDP." 


What I know about the Philadelphia Eagles: my mom and dad saw the Oakland Raiders beat them in the Louisiana Superdome at Super Bowl XV (I think, not going to bother to check that); Steve Young gallantly led the San Francisco 49ers to victory in a rainy, windy, muddy, sluggish defensive struggle while having his bruised ribs administered with Novocain and taking many painkillers in the one playoff matchup the two teams ever had against one another, with the Niners winning 14-0 the 1996 NFC wildcard game at Candlestick Park which my dad and I attended (Young actually ended up breaking his ribs in the drive which saw him throw the decisive touchdown to Jerry Rice to secure the win, which spelled almost certain doom for the following week's playoff encounter against the Green Bay Packers); the Niners got ripped off in the Terrell Owens trade with the Eagles, since Brandon Whiting only played five games in red and gold; in 1953, the Eagles and 49ers engaged one another in a brutal brawl on the field at Kezar Stadium in San Francisco, years before Candlestick Park was built... The brawl lasted at least fifteen minutes according to newspaper reports of the time, with many players swinging their helmets at one another and numerous fans becoming involved on the field. There was a newspaper shot of one Niners player and one Eagles player, each bloodied, with several in the background swinging their helmets as though they were medieval warriors swinging maces or flails; Buck Shaw, the first coach in Niners history, dating back to 1947, defeated Vince Lombardi and his Green Bay Packers as the head coach of the Eagles in the 1960 NFL Championship Game... I'll also never forget being at Candlestick Park and witnessing the reprehensible 1994 40-8 shellacking the Eagles administered to the 49ers. It was stunning to a young Drow. I was forced to grow up and put away childish things... Well, the one truly momentous piece of afterbirth from that game was that it unquestionably woke that 1994 Niners team the hell up, compelling the Niners to go on a dominant 10-0 run following that disaster and storm into the postseason en route to Super Bowl Championship V. That's really all I care to know about the Philadelphia Eagles. :aryha


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

The Bears season is officially over now. Once again, Cutler takes all the positive momentum that was building up and pisses it all away with that pick-six. Sad thing is, there's not much there with Claussen, who the only reason he is in the NFL is this continued obsession with overrated Notre Dame players the league seems to have. 

I'm almost willing to have the Bears try to lure Tebow out of the broadcast booth, things can't get much worse.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Maybe Buffalo is willing to part with Matt Cassel Bears fans


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Bears need to suck this year so they can clean house. Fox is used to coaching qb's who give their all.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

DesolationRow said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> My favorite parts were (1) when he said, "where my box-cutter from work?" and he goes on to talk about boarding a commercial airline with a box-cutter; and (2) his running out of breath inside of four minutes of ranting and a little bit of pacing.
> 
> ...


eagles might be the best or 2nd best franchise w no rings. they've been to so many damn nfc championship games


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

If the Cowboys can get Romo back by Thanksgiving and be at 5-5, I think they'll be fine. The Eagles and Giants are both 0-2 and Washington is terrible. Dallas already has two division wins. I'm not sure any team in this division gets to 10 wins.


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

Apparently Suh was freelancing during yesterdays game. :lmao

How long before Miami regrets blowing $114 million on him?


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Lord Brady said:


> eagles might be the best or 2nd best franchise w no rings. they've been to so many damn nfc championship games


NFC was fucking terrible during their NFCCG runs. And they still only saw one SB. Reid/McNabb were overrated.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Bears gonna go 0-16 brahs.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

I really wanna get into the NFL and start watching it, what's a good way to learn the sport and to watch? How do I pick a team to follow? I don't know anything about the sport but after watching all these shows like Ballers, The League, all the football movies, I've grown a softside for the sport and am really interested in watching it.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Pakmen said:


> I really wanna get into the NFL and start watching it, what's a good way to learn the sport and to watch? How do I pick a team to follow? I don't know anything about the sport but after watching all these shows like Ballers, The League, all the football movies, I've grown a softside for the sport and am really interested in watching it.


All the new fans are rooting for the Seattle Seahawks. They're a safe bet. You'll love that Richard Sherman character.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

Ickey Shuffle said:


> All the new fans are rooting for the Seattle Seahawks. They're a safe bet. You'll love that Richard Sherman character.


Are they a top team or something?

How are the Panthers and Raiders? Any stand out names? Are they any good?


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Pakmen said:


> Are they a top team or something?
> 
> How are the Panthers and Raiders? Any stand out names? Are they any good?


Definitely. You can't go wrong with them. But in a couple of years, they're just going to be a myth like they were before 2012.

Panthers are good. Their stand out name is Cam Newton. He's a top 15 QB. Raiders are not, but their best player Amari Cooper is going to get his name out there soon as a top WR...


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Lord Brady said:


> eagles might be the best or 2nd best franchise w no rings. they've been to so many damn nfc championship games


Vikings, Bills, Browns and Chargers all have decent arguments as being better historically than the Eagles.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

RetepAdam. said:


> Vikings, Bills, Browns and Chargers all have decent arguments as being better historically than the Eagles.


Bills had 1 good run in the early 90s

Vikings I agree with. multiple good era's.

Browns no, unless we're counting pre super bowl days

Chargers, not better than philly


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

Pakmen said:


> I really wanna get into the NFL and start watching it, what's a good way to learn the sport and to watch? How do I pick a team to follow? I don't know anything about the sport but after watching all these shows like Ballers, The League, all the football movies, I've grown a softside for the sport and am really interested in watching it.


Don’t pick a team just because they’re good right now. Since you're new don't worry about which team to follow, focus on learning more about the game and take some time to read up on the history of some of the franchises. In doing so you'll eventually find a team you like.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Lord Brady said:


> Bills had 1 good run in the early 90s
> 
> Vikings I agree with. multiple good era's.
> 
> ...


You have to count pre-SB eras. You can't just erase guys like Sammy Baugh and Jim Brown from NFL history.

I'd put Browns and Vikings ahead of Eagles for sure.


Speaking of Vikings, I just saw clips of the punishment that Matt Stafford took. I almost felt Stafford's pain he was bashed so hard.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

ESPN or NBC or whatever idiot I was watching highlighted Barr hitting Stafford out of bounds and how none of the Lions players on the sidelines had his back, and then started burying Stafford as a shit leader. I don't pay attention to the Lions so if his team hates him, that is the first I heard of it.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

Ickey Shuffle said:


> Definitely. You can't go wrong with them. But in a couple of years, they're just going to be a myth like they were before 2012.
> 
> Panthers are good. Their stand out name is Cam Newton. He's a top 15 QB. Raiders are not, but their best player Amari Cooper is going to get his name out there soon as a top WR...


I think I've taken a slight interest in the Panthers, mainly because it's Steph Curry's fave team, gonna try to catch a game soon.



pre)Ghost said:


> Don’t pick a team just because they’re good right now. Since you're new don't worry about which team to follow, focus on learning more about the game and take some time to read up on the history of some of the franchises. In doing so you'll eventually find a team you like.


Okay, thank you, will take that into account. How can I learn about the rules and the lines and stuff?


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Pakmen said:


> I think I've taken a slight interest in the Panthers, mainly because it's Steph Curry's fave team, gonna try to catch a game soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, thank you, will take that into account. How can I learn about the rules and the lines and stuff?


Whatever team you may pick, poke your index finger with a thumbtack ( or anything sharp ) grab a poster or any merchandise of said-team and touch it. Treat it like you're being welcome into a Mafia family or something. Your heart & soul will be with them no matter what. Nothing will ever be more important to you than said-team. 

Remember to yell and scream on top of your lungs for them ( win or lose ). Also, smack talk their opposing rivals. Get opposing fans riled up!

NFL rulebook:

http://operations.nfl.com/the-rules/2015-nfl-rulebook/

Hope to see you around on Sundays! Or Mondays & Thursdays :side:


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

MrMister said:


> You have to count pre-SB eras. You can't just erase guys like Sammy Baugh and Jim Brown from NFL history.
> 
> I'd put Browns and Vikings ahead of Eagles for sure.
> 
> ...





Was talking about super bowls 

Eagles have NFL titles


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

The Browns have more NFL titles and also played in more title games. They also boast arguably the greatest football player of all time. 

Cleveland has been extremely bad in recent years, but during half of the SB era they were competitive. Cleveland has a better all time win pct just outside the top 10. Eagles are a sub .500 team all time.


TECHNICALLY (not technically really) the Ravens are the Browns which means the real Cleveland Browns should have a better record overall:side:


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Lord Brady said:


> Bears need to suck this year so they can clean house. Fox is used to coaching qb's who give their all.


I agree with this tbh. In all their non-playoff appearances over the years, they haven't had a season where they've been REALLY bad, like 1-3 wins bad, but that might be just what they need. Too bad there's not an Andrew Luck-type QB coming out of this upcoming draft.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

So are we just not gonna talk about how the JAGS are the best team in the state of Florida ATM?


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Pakmen said:


> I really wanna get into the NFL and start watching it, what's a good way to learn the sport and to watch? How do I pick a team to follow? I don't know anything about the sport but after watching all these shows like Ballers, The League, all the football movies, I've grown a softside for the sport and am really interested in watching it.


I'll give you a quick run-down of each team...

*Arizona Cardinals* - Had long stretches of mediocrity before turning into a semi-consistent winner more recently. Lost a heartbreaker in the Super Bowl in 2009. Currently 2-0 with a strong defense, an aging QB in Carson Palmer throwing to an aging Hall-of-Fame WR in Larry Fitzgerald.

*Atlanta Falcons* - Have been generally good over the past 15 years thanks to strong offenses led by Michael Vick (before he was arrested for dogfighting) and more recently QB Matt Ryan and WR Julio Jones. However, they never seem to be able to get over the hump. Currently 2-0 and looking like a potential playoff team, but they don't have a great defense. Samuel L. Jackson likes them, though.

*Baltimore Ravens* - Moved to Baltimore from Cleveland in 1996 and immediately established an identity as a hard-hitting defensive team. Won the Super Bowl in 2001 led by a historically dominant defense and then again in 2013 after some fluky bullshit. Currently led by QB Joe Flacco who may or may not be elite. Currently 2-0, but they've made the playoffs in seven of the last nine seasons, so they're a good bet to be in the mix again at some point.

*Buffalo Bills* - One of the sadsack franchises of the NFL, as one would expect from a team based out of Buffalo. There are a lot of kids in Africa wearing "Super Bowl Champion Buffalo Bills" t-shirts thanks to a four-year run in the 90s where the Bills went to the Super Bowl every single year and lost. Since then, they've been largely irrelevant. However, they did recently hire a brash, successful head coach in Rex Ryan. Currently 1-1 behind a very strong defense and surprisingly good play from first-year starting QB Tyrod Taylor.

*Carolina Panthers* - An expansion franchise established in 1995, the Panthers have actually seen some pretty good success. They went to the conference championship in only their second year and nearly won the Super Bowl in 2004. Their signature over the past few years has been a strong defense led by last year's Defensive Player of the Year Luke Kuechly. On offense, they have a divisive but undeniably physically talented QB in former #1 overall pick Cam Newton. He can do stuff like this. They're currently 2-0.

*Chicago Bears* - This is a franchise that prides itself on defense. They won the Super Bowl in 1985 behind arguably the greatest defense of all-time, and half their fans are still living in that era, even though the league has long since changed. Most recently, they had a high-flying offense with QB Jay Cutler at the helm. Cutler doubles as both a lightning rod for criticism among fans and, without argument, the best QB the Bears have had in close to 60 years. He will probably be run out of town soon, which won't likely fix anything. Currently 0-2.

*Cincinnati Bengals* - Kind of a historically mediocre franchise, though they've been above-average lately. Lost in two Super Bowls in the 80s, were _awful_ in the 90s, then turned around a bit once they hired Marvin Lewis as head coach. They've made the playoffs in five of the past six seasons but have lost in the wild card round each time. Currently 2-0, led by a strong defense, quality running game and surprisingly effective passing from QB Andy Dalton. Their best player is WR A.J. Green.

*Cleveland Browns* - Oh, boy. So, this was a franchise that was absolutely _dominant_ in the 50s before the NFL/AFL merger. After the merger, they didn't really accomplish much, always coming up just short of even getting to the Super Bowl. In 1996, their owner moved them to Baltimore and changed the name to the Ravens. The NFL gave Cleveland a new Browns franchise in 1999, and they have been nothing but awful since. Seriously, their record since then is 85-173. Their best players right now are OT Joe Thomas and CB Joe Haden. Their starting QB was journeyman Josh McCown, but he got injured Week 1, so they turned to second-year QB Johnny Manziel. Manziel is either the most exciting player in the NFL or a total fucking bust depending on who you ask. So far, he's been a little of both. The Browns are 1-1.

*Dallas Cowboys* - "America's Team," as they marketed themselves as in the 70s. The Cowboys won a bunch of Super Bowls in the 70s and 90s and are one of the most accomplished (and also most hated) teams in the NFL. A lot of that has to do with their owner, Jerry Jones, who has always been willing to spend a ton of money to try to make his team as flashy as possible. More recently, they've been a wealth of schadenfreude as they always find ways to blow it in the playoffs. However, they seem to be turning the corner a little lately. Currently 2-0, though their best players, QB Tony Romo and WR Dez Bryant, are both injured.

*Denver Broncos* - This is my team. The Broncos are best known for being led by QB John Elway in the 80s and 90s. They went to a bunch of Super Bowls and always got killed, but in the last two years of Elway's career, they finally broke through and won a pair of Super Bowls. After that, they were kind of good for a while until having a magical season with Tim Tebow at QB in 2011. The next year, they signed Hall-of-Fame QB Peyton Manning who everyone thought might be close to finished after having two neck surgeries. He quickly proved that he wasn't, setting a whole bunch of passing records and leading the Broncos to the Super Bowl in 2014... where they got killed by the Seahawks. Right now, they're 2-0 led by a dominant looking defense but Peyton might not have much time left.

*Detroit Lions* - One of the more unremarkable franchises in the NFL, the Lions are pretty much just known for two players — Barry Sanders and Calvin Johnson. Sanders is arguably the greatest RB in NFL history and played from the late 80s to the late 90s. Johnson — nicknamed "Megatron" — was drafted in 2007 and has been a dominant force throughout his career. The Lions did win a few NFL Championships before the merger, but since then, they've hardly even been in the playoffs. Last year was only their second playoff appearance since 2000. They're currently 0-2.

*Green Bay Packers* - This is a good one to jump on board with if you like winners, though this might not be the year to do it. The Packers have won four Super Bowls, with the most recent coming in 2011. They've had a history of great QB play, from Bart Starr to Brett Favre to now Aaron Rodgers, who is the best QB in the league. They were projected to be one of the favorites this year, but injuries to WR Jordy Nelson and RB Eddie Lacy are going to make that a tougher road. They are currently 2-0, though.

*Houston Texans* - An expansion franchise established in 2002 (six years after the Houston Oilers moved to Tennessee and became the Titans), the Texans have found themselves in the middle a lot. They have a very strong defense led by DE J.J. Watt, who is both the biggest freak athlete and probably the best overall player in the NFL today. He's also white. Go figure. The problem is they've just never really had great QB play. They made the playoffs twice when Matt Schaub was good, but he's long gone. Right now, they're 0-2. Their best offensive player, RB Arian Foster, should be coming back from injury soon, so that record might improve.

*Indianapolis Colts* - This is a fun one. They won a couple of NFL Championships and a Super Bowl led by Hall-of-Fame QB Johnny Unitas as the Baltimore Colts before moving literally overnight in 1984 to Indianapolis. After that, they were mired in mediocrity for 15 years until using the #1 overall pick in 1998 on Peyton Manning. Manning almost instantly turned the Colts into an offense juggernaut, but they were constantly foiled in the playoffs by the New England Patriots. The Colts finally broke through in 2007, beating the Patriots in the AFC Championship Game and winning the Super Bowl over the Chicago Bears. A few years later, Peyton Manning suffered a serious neck injury and missed the entire 2011 season. The Colts used that opportunity to tank for the #1 overall pick, which they spent on a once-in-a-generation QB prospect in Andrew Luck. After letting Manning go, the Colts have been building around Luck and have established themselves as a team to watch in the AFC. They're either already a contender or getting very close to becoming one, depending on who you ask. They're currently 0-1 and play tonight against the Jets on Monday Night Football if you want to watch them.

*Jacksonville Jaguars* - Like the Carolina Panthers, the Jaguars were founded in 1995 and incidentally also went to the conference championship a year later. However, that's where the similarities stop. The Jaguars have had some very talented players on offense in the past, but they've never had much more than mild success. They had a legitimate top-shelf RB talent in Maurice Jones-Drew for eight years and didn't even make the playoffs once. Most recently, they have become known as probably the most inept team in the league. They do have some young players on both sides of the ball, but I don't know how many of them are really franchise cornerstones. They are currently, improbably, 1-1.

*Kansas City Chiefs* - If you like crushing disappointment, this one's for you. The Chiefs won Super Bowl IV. Their fans like to think that anyone remembers that. No one does. Instead, the Chiefs are better known for not having won a playoff game since 1993 and not having had a QB they drafted themselves start and win a game since, fuck... 1987? They have been a playoff team on-and-off over the past 15 years, largely due to a procession of dominant RBs — the most recent being Jamaal Charles. But they never fail to find ways to disappoint. They are currently 1-1, having lost to the Broncos on Thursday like this.

*Miami Dolphins* - I don't know if it's because their colors are sea green, orange and white; because their best player in franchise history is fittingly named _Marino_; or because it's impossible to hate a dolphin, but I feel like it's hard to hate on this team. The Dolphins were dominant in the 70s, winning a pair of Super Bowls. They drafted Dan Marino in 1983 and watched him blossom into one of the best QBs in NFL history... but he never did win a Super Bowl. Since then, they've been kinda 'eh.' They've only been to the playoffs three times since 2000, which seems low — and probably actually is, considering they're 116-126 in that span and that's bogged down by a season where they went 1-15. So, they've always kind of in the mix for a wild card spot. Presently, they have a strong defense and are hoping fourth-year QB Ryan Tannehill is their guy. Their offense is fun to watch because their offensive coordinator Bill Lazor is a freakin' genius. The only question is just whether any of this is going to actually lead anywhere. They're 1-1 at the moment, having just baffingly lost to Jacksonville.

*Minnesota Vikings* - Every good league needs teams to fill out the midcard. The Vikings went to four of the first 11 Super Bowls and lost them all, though honestly, I doubt most NFL fans are even aware that they've been to one. They were a fun team in the 90s and early 2000s, led by an insane passing attack with QB Randall Cunningham (and later Daunte Culpepper) throwing to all-world WRs Randy Moss and Cris Carter. More recently, they've relied on dominant RB Adrian Peterson, who missed almost all of last year after being suspended due to allegations of child abuse. He's back now, and paired with second-year QB Teddy Bridgewater, there's actually some hope in Vikingville. Currently, they are 1-1 and look like they might have an outside shot at the playoffs this year.

*New England Patriots* - The Patriots were another one of the league's also-rans for many years until stumbling into QB Tom Brady in the sixth round of the 2000 Draft. Since then, Brady and coach Bill Belichick have teamed up to lead the Patriots to four Super Bowls, with both cementing their place as one of the all-time great QBs/coaches. As you may be aware, they won the Super Bowl this past season. The flip side of the coin with them — leaving out their obnoxious fans for a moment — is that they have persistently been dogged with allegations of cheating over the past decade. From filming opponents' practices to stealing their play cards to jamming the radio signals between opposing coaches and QBs, they've pretty much been accused of it all. Multiple times. Leaving aside any feelings of animosity towards the Patriots and their fans, fan to prospective fan, I would just leave this one alone.

*New Orleans Saints* - The Saints were a franchise that was pretty much non-existent for a long time as far as most fans were concerned. They just didn't matter. Founded in 1967, they made the playoffs for the first time in 1987. They won their first playoff game in 2000. But then, after Hurricane Katrina hit, they miraculously saw an amazing turnaround. In their first season post-Katrina, they went 10-6 and went all the way to the NFC Championship Game (after having gone 3-13 a year prior!). Three seasons later, they defeated the Indianapolis Colts to win the Super Bowl. The whole thing was pretty cool to watch. They are led by 36-year-old QB Drew Brees, himself a former NFL Comeback Player of the Year turned All-Pro. Brees is everything to the franchise, but it appears that both he and the Saints are past their prime. Their defense has been completely dismantled, and Brees has gradually seen most of his top weapons shipped out of town. The Saints are currently 0-2, but they're in a better place now at 0-2 than they were 15 years ago at 10-6.

*New York Giants* - New Jersey's team! The Giants are led by QB Eli Manning, which is a match made in heaven. Both Eli and the Giants have the tendency to bumble through the regular season, with Eli putting up fairly pedestrian numbers and the Giants going 8-8 or 9-7 or 7-9. But every now and then, the Giants are _juuuuust_ good enough to make the playoffs. And then Eli turns into a world-beater and the Giants go on a fucking tear and beat the Patriots in the Super Bowl. Seriously, they did this in 2008 and 2012. It's uncanny. Overall, the Giants have a pretty underrated track record. They're now 4-1 in Super Bowls and have won a pair of Super Bowls more recently than any other team. At 0-2, they appear(?) to be a non-entity at the moment, but honestly who fucking knows with these guys? Their best player is WR Odell Beckham Jr., who did this last year.

*New York Jets* - Long Island's Team! The Jets share MetLife Stadium with the Giants (which is actually in New Jersey) but are clearly the little brother in this equation. They seemingly alternate between being absolutely terrible and going to the AFC Championship Game. There's no in-between. They won Super Bowl III in a massive upset over the Baltimore Colts in a game made famous by QB Mark Sanchez Joe Namath's guarantee. That's really the last time they've done anything of consequence in the NFL. Like I said, every now and then, they go to the AFC Championship Game, and they view the Patriots as their rivals, even though the Patriots are much, much more successful than they are (though, to be fair, the head-to-head series is virtually even). Their fans are a bunch of loud-mouths who basically exist to boo their own draft picks, but they mean well. Being a Jets fan is something you're born into. Even Jets fans would tell you that you'd be making a mistake to willingly choose to root for them. I'm sure it's an experience unlike any other, though. They're currently 1-0 and play the Colts tonight on Monday Night Football. It's sure to be a spectacle.

*Oakland Raiders* - Their fans dress like the fucking Road Warriors (yes, the tag team) and are generally criminals. They were owned by Al "Just Win, Baby" Davis from 1972 until his death a few years ago, which was notable because he frequently mismanaged the team and was actively hated by the league (for a multitude of reasons). These two things probably overshadow the fact that the Raiders were actually a very successful franchise in the late 70s and early 80s, winning three Super Bowls. The Raiders got back to the Super Bowl in 2003 and lost. Since then, they have won more than five games exactly twice. Yeah. There are some reasons for hope, though. Second-year QB Derek Carr looks potentially promising, as does RB Latavius Murray. Also, they've got some nice pieces on defense including DE/LB Khalil Mack. Plus, they hired one of my buddies as an analytics consultant over the offseason, so I'm sure he'll have them turned around in no time. They're currently 1-1.

*Philadelphia Eagles* - They play in Philadelphia, which means their fans boo _fucking everything_. They booed Santa Claus. No, seriously, they booed Santa Claus. Threw snowballs at him too. They also ran their best QB in franchise history, Donovan McNabb, out of town, along with generally successful head coach Andy Reid. They are probably best known for going to three straight NFC Championship Games and losing all three of them before finally breaking through to the Super Bowl in 2005 — which, of course, they lost to New England. More recently, they are known for employing head coach Chip Kelly, who runs the organization like a kid playing Madden. In less than three years, he has taken over all football operations, essentially rendering the previous GM irrelevant. He has also traded their starting QB Nick Foles to St. Louis, traded starting RB LeSean McCoy to Buffalo and let starting WRs DeSean Jackson and Jeremy Maclin walk to Washington and Kansas City, respectively. In their stead, he has brought in oft-injured QB Sam Bradford, last year's leading rusher DeMarco Murray (and like five other RBs) and a handful of WRs drafted by him. He's known for being an offensive guru, so it's actually worked out just fine, with the Eagles going 10-6 each of the past two seasons. However, they're off to an 0-2 start this year, so fans are starting to get fed up. If you had asked me last year, I would have said that this might be a decent one to jump on board with. Right now, though? Stay away.

*Pittsburgh Steelers* - No franchise has won more Super Bowls than the Steelers, who won their sixth in 2009. Needless to say, _fuck these guys._ They are consistently successful but have rarely been fun to watch, winning their championships through defense, rushing, blue collar grit and kinda-sorta cheating (2006). That having been said, they have recently emerged as an offensive juggernaut. QB Ben Roethlisberger is an accused rapist/surefire Hall-of-Famer and is fun to watch because he's a huge dude who is impossible to bring down and always keeps plays alive. RB Le'Veon Bell has developed into one of the best RBs in the league and returns this upcoming week from a marijuana suspension. The Steelers have been running a freakin' WR factory for the past 15 years, going from Hines Ward/Plaxico Burress/Santonio Holmes to Mike Wallace/Emmanuel Sanders/Antonio Brown to now Antonio Brown/Martavis Bryant/Markus Wheaton. Brown led the NFL in receiving yards last year and is a treat to watch. If their defense comes into form, they could be extremely dangerous this year. I don't really have any compelling reasons to tell you not to pick them, aside from avoiding bandwagoning an already extremely successful franchise and the fact that a lot of people hate them. They're currently 1-1.

*San Diego Chargers* - There is so much to like about the Chargers, from playing in balmy San Diego to having been consistently fun to watch for the past 15 years to occasionally wearing these awesome powder blue uniforms. Honestly, if it weren't for Philip Rivers, I wouldn't have any reason to hate these guys. But motherfuck Philip Rivers and his laserface, sixteen-kid-having, tantrum-throwing, Rick-Santorum-supporting ass. Rivers can shit a pineapple in reverse. The funniest thing about the Chargers is that they had a decision to make in 2006. Having recently drafted Philip Rivers #4 overall (well, actually, traded Eli Manning for him because Eli refused to sign with them, but that's another story), they found themselves with two quarterbacks after Drew Brees returned from injury and set the league on fire. Already loaded at most positions, they decided to let Brees walk and rolled with Rivers instead. They went 46-18 over the next four seasons and still managed to never come close to winning a Super Bowl. They could just never get over the hump. Had they kept Brees and traded Rivers for more help, they would have probably won at least one if not two. But with Rivers at the helm, they managed to waste Hall-of-Fame RB LaDainian Tomlinson's prime (he was awesome, by the way, just wanted to work that in) and are now mired in 8-8 mediocrity for the foreseeable future. The Chargers have never won a Super Bowl, and they're trying to move the team to L.A. right now (which will also fail). Wait for Rivers's stink to wear off this franchise, and then maybe consider supporting them. (That's not to say Rivers is a bad QB either, by the way. He's quite good. But fuck him.) They're currently 1-1.

*San Francisco 49ers* - One of the most highly regarded franchises in the NFL, the 49ers have won five Super Bowls thanks to Hall of Famers like Joe Montana, Jerry Rice and Steve Young. The 2000s brought leaner times for the Niners until they hired Jim Harbaugh as their head coach in 2011. They promptly went to the NFC Championship Game (lost to the Giants), Super Bowl (lost to the Ravens) and NFC Championship Game (lost to the Seahawks), and it seemed like the Niners were back, baby! Unfortunately, behind the scenes, ownership was locked in an all-out war with Harbaugh. Ultimately, he left this past offseason to take the head coaching job at Michigan (college football). After Harbaugh left, the Niners also saw: All-Pro LB Patrick Willis retire at age 30; promising LB Chris Borland retire _after just one season_, citing concerns over head trauma; OT Anthony Davis retire at age 25 decide to take a couple years off to heal up; All-Pro DE Aldon Smith get arrested for his third DUI and subsequently released from the team; long-time starting RB Frank Gore sign with the Colts; multiple top coaching candidates turn down vacant positions with the 49ers. Ultimately, they promoted defensive line coach Jim Tomsula to head coach, and he did not make a strong first impression. That having been said, the Niners did win their first game (before getting fucking housed yesterday by the Steelers), so it may not all be doom and gloom. QB Colin Kaepernick is still a work in progress and RB Carlos Hyde looks potentially promising. But man, what a precipitous fall for the Niners in just a matter of months.

*Seattle Seahawks* - This was a franchise that was kind of a joke for a long time running until very recently. They revamped their look, hired Pete Carroll as their head coach, traded for RB Marshawn Lynch, drafted QB Russell Wilson and built up a fucking _monster_ defense. They dominated the Broncos in the Super Bowl two years ago (I was there; cryingjordan.png) and lost last year's Super Bowl to the Patriots on the dumbest fucking playcall imaginable on the 1-yard line. Needless to say, all this success has brought a lot of new fans. If you choose them, you'll be hopping on the popular bandwagon. If you want to do that, go ahead. Wilson is generally likable, Lynch is hilarious, and their team has a bunch of trash-talkers. They're currently 0-2, which is a bit of a surprise, but they'll probably get things figured out soon enough.

*St. Louis Rams* - So, I mentioned that the Chargers wouldn't be moving to L.A. This is the team who, in all likelihood, will. The Rams were originally based in L.A. before moving to St. Louis in the 90s where "The Greatest Show on Turf" (featuring QB Kurt Warner, RB Marshall Faulk and WRs Isaac Bruce and Torry Holt) led them to a Super Bowl. After getting upset by the Patriots in the Super Bowl two years later, the Rams have never really been the same. They had a few solid runs, but they haven't made the playoffs in over a decade now. They've built up a strong defense, but they're still looking to put the pieces together on offense. Having recently traded for QB Nick Foles and drafted highly touted RB Todd Gurley, they're hoping the offense will soon follow. They're currently 1-1, having upset the Seahawks and then turned around and lost to the Redskins. Your guess is as good as mine. :draper2

*Tampa Bay Buccaneers* - The Bucs were the laughingstock of the league for pretty much their entire existence until winning the Super Bowl in 2003. Before that, they were best known as the team in the creamsicle uniforms who lost their first 26 games in NFL play. However, as quickly as they built a dominant defense and won that Super Bowl, they turned around and went back to ineptitude. The Bucs have gone 4-12 or worse in four of the past six seasons. They had the #1 overall pick this year and spent it on QB Jameis Winston from Florida State. They also have an exciting young WR in Mike Evans and a quality veteran WR in Vincent Jackson. Picking them as your team would be a bold move considering their propensity for making their team look bad _off the field_ just as much as they do _on the field_. They're currently 1-1.

*Tennessee Titans* - The Titans used to be the Houston Oilers, a much-beloved team, before moving to Nashville in 1997. A few years later, they advanced out of the wild card round thanks to the Music City Miracle, going all the way to the Super Bowl, where this happened. Since then, they've had decent enough success but have fallen on harder times as of late. They ended up with the #2 pick in this year's draft and selected QB Marcus Mariota out of Oregon. He's really the only reason to watch their games at this point. Currently, they're 1-1 (with Mariota having led them to a blowout win over Winston's Bucs in Week 1).

*Washington Redskins* - Oof. Okay, so here's the thing: The Redskins have come under a lot of fire, especially in the past few years, for their team name being um... really fucking racist. Their owner, Dan Snyder, is a noted piece of shit and refuses to change it. He also does a lot of other shit that make them a hard team to root for, but I won't really get into all that. In terms of on-field play, the Redskins won a few Super Bowls in the 80s and early 90s but have pretty much been nothing but mediocre since the mid-90s. They captured lightning in a bottle in 2012, drafting QB Robert Griffin III with the #2 overall pick. He put together an amazing rookie season and led them to the playoffs, but they continued to fail to protect him and he got injured. Then the next season, he got injured again. Then they fired their head coach, brought in a new guy who didn't really want to work with RG3, and he got injured and benched. The whole thing has been kind of appalling to watch because RG3 looked like he could be one of the bright young talents in the league, but they've effectively ruined him at this point. Have I mentioned that everyone also hates them for their owner being a dick and their team name being racist? Yeah, just don't root for them. They're currently 1-1.


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

Correction^ Ravens are 0-2.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

RetepAdam. said:


> *Cincinnati Bengals* - Kind of a historically mediocre franchise, though they've been above-average lately. Lost in two Super Bowls in the 80s, were _awful_ in the 90s, then turned around a bit once they hired Marvin Lewis as head coach. They've made the playoffs in five of the past six seasons but have lost in the wild card round each time. Currently 2-0, led by a strong defense, quality running game and surprisingly effective passing from QB Andy Dalton. Their best player is WR A.J. Green.


I'd argue our best player is Geno Atkins, but you can't go wrong with A.J. He does tend to drop easy passes than outside fans won't notice though.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Bears just suck.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Chrome said:


> I agree with this tbh. In all their non-playoff appearances over the years, they haven't had a season where they've been REALLY bad, like 1-3 wins bad, but that might be just what they need. Too bad there's not an Andrew Luck-type QB coming out of this upcoming draft.


Colts got Unitas Elway Peyton and Luck lol

Idk a ton about this years class. Connor cook might be alright


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Lord Brady said:


> Colts got Unitas Elway Peyton and Luck lol
> 
> Idk a ton about this years class. Connor cook might be alright


A site I just looked at had Cardale Jones listed as the #1 QB, and he just got benched in their last game. Doesn't look like a particular strong class, but yeah Cook might be alright.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Ickey Shuffle said:


> I'd argue our best player is Geno Atkins, but you can't go wrong with A.J. He does tend to drop easy passes than outside fans won't notice though.


Atkins is good, but to the casual fan, come on, it's Green.

He's a fucking gamebreaker on offense when utilized correctly.



Lord Brady said:


> Colts got Unitas Elway Peyton and Luck lol
> 
> Idk a ton about this years class. Connor cook might be alright


Cardale Jones looked promising, but his early struggles are a little bit concerning, especially if it means Ohio State will turn to J.T. Barrett as their starter instead.

Jared Goff out of Cal is actually quite impressive.

People talk up Christian Hackenberg from Penn State, but I'm not sold.

Those three and Cook are likely to be the top QBs in the mix.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Indy should win tonight, but the way this week went, I am fully expecting the Jets to win.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

RetepAdam. said:


> Atkins is good, but to the casual fan, come on, it's Green.
> 
> He's a fucking gamebreaker on offense when utilized correctly.


When you put it like that, then of course :lol. 

Overall, our offense is great when Dalton doesn't heave the ball up to A.J. all the time. That's why it was a must to have everyone back healthy. Out #1 TE Eifert missed all of last year, our #2 WR Marvin Jones was out too, Giovanni missed 3 games, and then A.J. missed 4 games. We were limping some weeks with Mohammad Sanu and Rex Burkhead ( he's a hybrid HB/WR ) as our primary receivers. If it wasn't for Jeremy Hill's explosion during the second half of the year, we wouldn't had made the playoffs. It was tough, but we still managed to win 10 games.

Geno is a football gawd IMO. It takes two linemen to block him. That allows Carlos Dunlap ( very very underrated player ), Michael Johnson, and even Domata Peko ( he should've been released btw :side: ) to rush the QB a lot easier. That's why we were dead last in sacks last year. A healthy Geno turns our defense into a top 10 defense. Without him, we're in the bottom half.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

La Parka said:


> So are we just not gonna talk about how the JAGS are the best team in the state of Florida ATM?


We need to see a bit more from JAX JAGZ imo.

Was yesterday the first time ever that ALL Florida teams won on the same day?

Maybe there was one day back in the early 00s where all three weren't terrible.


edit: lol Miami lost didn't they never mind.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Chrome said:


> A site I just looked at had Cardale Jones listed as the #1 QB, and he just got benched in their last game. Doesn't look like a particular strong class, but yeah Cook might be alright.


Cardale is trash imo 

Can't believe he's being hyped so much


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Both Cardale and Barrett are terrible. Ohio State is going to get blasted once they play a real school.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Dude can't throw. He bulldozed mediocre players because he's huge. Not gonna work in the NFL. I think Braxton is better than both


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

lol the Colts are trash.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Colts set to fix this by drafting a wr in May


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

Gee this hard to watch, I have nothing invested in any if these teams but gah damn.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Ravens and Colts. Two teams that were grossly overrated to start the season are about to be put out of their misery early. About time the Football Gods provided justice.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Hilarious when people think they have the season figured out by week 2.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

I'd be shocked if SEA didn't win the NFC West


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Colts philosophies just don't work without Peyton Manning. For what a stat monkey Andrew Luck is, he doesn't have the methodical domination the way Peyton did. Peyton would just take over games and hold the ball forever, slowly taking teams defenses apart so his own defense didn't have to do shit. 

They need to become a different football team.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

This is the obvious result of signing plug and play guys to field the starting defense and offensive line. Sickening and just stupid. Ready for an overhaul.

Manning Era all over again. Crap teams that overachieve solely by the quarterback compensating for the lack of talent elsewhere. Fuck Grigson and fuck Pagano, kindly.

Can we bring back Bruce Arians?


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

Just wait til luck starts getting more than the 7 million cap number he currently has.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Donte "Why Did We Sign Andre Johnson" Moncrief! FINALLY. Should be winning....


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Stax Classic said:


> I'd be shocked if SEA didn't win the NFC West


I wouldn't. Arizona is good. Wouldn't shock me if they go 11-5 and win the division.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

I seriously forgot Andre Johnson was on the Colts now.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

colts are 0-2 :drose texans going to win the division


----------



## Dan Rodmon (Jan 19, 2012)

We're getting the losses out of our system early :draper2







:jose


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Running the table.

Put Sheldon back into that defence and it can be the best in the league.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Deus Ex Machina said:


> Correction^ Ravens are 0-2.


Yeah. The other thing. :lmao


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

wow i picked a game right this week :mark:


fuck the jets though


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

https://twitter.com/RealSkipBayless/status/646166229082865665


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

ROFL YES master troll Skip returns


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Lord Brady said:


> https://twitter.com/RealSkipBayless/status/646166229082865665












Jets defense looks LEGIT. If they can get just enough offense, they might be a playoff team this year.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Yeah I said best defense in the afc. They easily are in the conversation. Brady was average against them last year without Revis


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Jags gonna win the South now :mark:


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

Wait so each team only plays 16 games during an NFL season, did I research correctly?!


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Pakmen said:


> Wait so each team only plays 16 games during an NFL season, did I research correctly?!


Yeah, sport's WAY too physical for an 82 or 162 game season.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

As I was just discussing with @Cam's Glistening Grin in the chatbox, it's cool, and in his words, a true "fun fact" that Cam Newton this week ran for a touchdown and threw one for the 25th time of his career (64 games). That is the second-most in NFL history, and the reigning record-holder, NINERS GREAT and LEGEND Steve YOUNG, needed 146 games to get his 25th such game (he ended up 31).

As for the Niners of today, though, the right side of the offensive line is who I thought they were all along. Erik Pears and Jordan Devey... Joe Staley has been a consistent piece for this team for a while now but he was completely unremarkable, allowing two sacks of :kaep as well as I believe three quarterback hurries... 

Jets defense definitely looks "legit," as they say, from what I'm seeing of the game against the Colts.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Lord Brady said:


> Yeah I said best defense in the afc.


Ehhhhhhhhhhh...

There are a few teams in the conversation for that, including the team the Colts played last week, the one they play Week 5 and the one they play Week 9.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

Chrome said:


> Yeah, sport's WAY too physical for an 82 or 162 game season.


Oh wow that's actually really interesting for me. So how do playoffs work in that sense? Is there a long period of delay between the end of the season and the first round of games, and how many teams actually make playoffs?


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Foster's return date still not certain, and Hill in the dog house perhaps this week, Lafell not back for another month, Nelson gone for the season, Hilton playing with limitations, DeAndre Levy with a mystery hip/rib issue, Sheldon Richardson has another possible suspension to come for his stupidity and Luck not in form, my fantasy side is already RIP :mj2


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Pakmen said:


> Oh wow that's actually really interesting for me. So how do playoffs work in that sense? Is there a long period of delay between the end of the season and the first round of games, and how many teams actually make playoffs?


The top 6 teams in each of the two conferences make the playoffs, including every division winner (even if they have a bad record) not only making the playoffs but hosting a home game, and the top 2 teams in each conference get a bye in the first round.

There is no time off beforehand. Straight from week 17 to the playoffs the next week.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Renegade™ said:


> Foster's return date still not certain, and Hill in the dog house perhaps this week, Lafell not back for another month, Nelson gone for the season, Hilton playing with limitations, DeAndre Levy with a mystery hip/rib issue, Sheldon Richardson has another possible suspension to come for his stupidity and Luck not in form, my fantasy side is already RIP :mj2


Hill is still going to start, but it's probably going to be a 50/50 split with Gio instead of 60/40 until he earns everyone's trust back. For Hill owners, it would've been wised to handcuff him with Gio. 

I wouldn't worry about Hilton/Luck honestly. These first two weeks the Colts faced two of the best defenses. Now if he struggles against the Titans defense this Sunday ( albeit it is LeBeau's defense ), I would be a cautious. 

I understand why some would draft Foster because that would be great value if he immediately comes in and tears it up, but he's really a high risk/low reward type of situation than anything.


----------



## Chad Allen (Nov 30, 2012)

Better defense Bills or Jets?


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Chad Allen said:


> Better defense Bills or Jets?


Eh... Bills on paper, but IMO Jets have the better upside. Both are really good though.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

[video src="https://pbs.twimg.com/tweet_video/CPYHXbiVEAAsMYo.mp4"][/video]


lol


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Has no one seen Denver's defense yet?


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

denver is great. i just think the jets are better. defensive line they have 3 studs in richardson, wilkerson and williams. revis, cro, skrines and pryor in the secondary is sick. also todd bowles is a better defensive mind


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Why do you think Bowles is better than Phillips?

I'll need some really good reasons.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

MrMister said:


> Why do you think Bowles is better than Phillips?
> 
> I'll need some really good reasons.


I actually forgot he was there lol. I keep thinking JDR is their coordinator still


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

"Tom Brady has seven TD passes and no interceptions over the past two seasons against the Bills. Everyone else has 14 TD passes and 21 interceptions against the Bills in that time."


that's my qb


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I need to see more of the Jets. I watched both Denver games (missed some of the Baltimore game though), but haven't seen much Jets. I also didn't see all of last night's Jets game.


It'll be interesting to see Jets v Patriots. Jets might actually match up favorably, though no one can cover GRONK rip.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

MrMister said:


> I need to see more of the Jets. I watched both Denver games (missed some of the Baltimore game though), but haven't seen much Jets. I also didn't see all of last night's Jets game.
> 
> 
> It'll be interesting to see Jets v Patriots. Jets might actually match up favorably, though no one can cover GRONK rip.


Brady struggled hard against the Jets last year. Now they have added Revis, Cro, Skrines, and Williams.

On offense they have added Marshall and Fitzmagik



NE only beat them by a couple points each game last year. def the defense i fear the most


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

> Asked if Luck's "internal clock" might be sped up because he's facing pressure so often and often so quickly, Pagano said, "I'd have to sit down [with Luck] and have a conversaiton. I don't think so. That's been the case for three years now, has it not? You know, so he should be more than comfortable dealing with what he's dealing with. We gotta get it fixed."
> 
> "You just gotta take care of the football," Pagano said. "Make great decisions, take care of the football. It's not that hard. It's not trigonometry."



YOU'RE TELLING ME YOU GUYS ARE FULLY AWARE THAT THE LINE HASN'T GOTTEN THE JOB DONE IN THREE YEARS AND YET INSTEAD OF TRYING YOUR HARDEST TO FIX IT YOU LITERALLY JUST HALF ASS IT AS YOU SPEND FIRST ROUND PICKS ON RECEIVERS. I FUCKING HATE YOU PAGANO/GRIGSON.


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

Last night's game sucked, let's forget about it by learning how to run power sweeps.
















I found these last night and thought it was cool. Apparently The Art and Science of Football was a collection of tapes that featured Vince Lombardi teaching the concepts of football. I'm really interested in seeing the whole collection, unfortunately I can't seem to find it online. 



Pakmen said:


> Okay, thank you, will take that into account. How can I learn about the rules and the lines and stuff?


Since Ickey Shuffle already provided you with a link to the rules here is a video explaining the basic concept of football.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

LUCK said:


> YOU'RE TELLING ME YOU GUYS ARE FULLY AWARE THAT THE LINE HASN'T GOTTEN THE JOB DONE IN THREE YEARS AND YET INSTEAD OF TRYING YOUR HARDEST TO FIX IT YOU LITERALLY JUST HALF ASS IT AS YOU SPEND FIRST ROUND PICKS ON RECEIVERS. I FUCKING HATE YOU PAGANO/GRIGSON.


It's unconscionable that the Indy GM would not build an offensive line directly after drafting Luck. That's all that team would need. Luck + O line = plug almost anyone in at RB and WR.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

We'll not cover Gronk. We can never cover elite TE's. Even when we're good. I'd take our D over the Bills though right now. I'd be shocked if Brady does that to us. We did just as well if not better against Luck and that was in Lucas Oil.

I think we're as good on paper as any D in the league with Richardson. Adding him to Snacks, Williams and Wilkerson up front is almost unfair. Cro actually looks a bit of a weakness right now but Revis and Skrine are playing lights out while Pryor seems to have turned the corner. Coples is also finally getting some consistency. There's depth everywhere too. 

Really looking forward to the Eagles game. All logic says we should beat them, but we're 0-9 all time against them. Only NFL team we haven't beaten. Crazy.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Wow was not aware the Jets have never beaten the Eagles. It also seems pretty crazy they've only ever played 9 times. 

If the Eagles play like they did vs Dallas, the Jets will destroy them.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

The only thing missing from the Jets defense is pollard :fuck 

I will be praying for gronk the night before we play ny


----------



## DirectorsCut (Jan 10, 2014)

I liked what I saw this week against the Dolphins. I'm cautiously optimistic which is something I haven't been in the last couple years. Hoping for the Jags to be competitive as the Colts and Texans keep spinning their wheels.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Cassel is a Cowboy :mj


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

I... guess that's an improvement over Brandon Weeden?


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Keep in mind this Jets D is down Cromartie and still this good

Also, I'm sorry for mentioning Cassel in the thread and dooming him to you @MrMister


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Ickey Shuffle said:


> Hill is still going to start, but it's probably going to be a 50/50 split with Gio instead of 60/40 until he earns everyone's trust back. For Hill owners, it would've been wised to handcuff him with Gio.
> 
> I wouldn't worry about Hilton/Luck honestly. These first two weeks the Colts faced two of the best defenses. Now if he struggles against the Titans defense this Sunday ( albeit it is LeBeau's defense ), I would be a cautious.
> 
> I understand why some would draft Foster because that would be great value if he immediately comes in and tears it up, but he's really a high risk/low reward type of situation than anything.


I tried to grab Bernard to handcuff him with Hill, but another cheeky fucker in my league was ahead of me on the waiver wire and got him first :mj2

To think had Jordy Nelson stayed fit (one of my keepers originally) I would've been able to draft Forsett early on to cover Foster's constant fitness issues, ugh


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Renegade™ said:


> I tried to grab Bernard to handcuff him with Hill, but another cheeky fucker in my league was ahead of me on the waiver wire and got him first :mj2
> 
> To think had Jordy Nelson stayed fit (one of my keepers originally) I would've been able to draft Forsett early on to cover Foster's constant fitness issues, ugh


Pick up Matt Jones or David Johnson if they're out there. They might be the lottery ticket you need.


----------



## DirectorsCut (Jan 10, 2014)

James Starks if available would also a decent option if available.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

I have a claim in for Jones, Starks, Crowell and Woodhead in that order, so hopefully I can get Jones. Morris is in his final year at Washington and the murmurs are that Jones is destined for big things is he not?


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I can't wait to play the Saints!


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Woodhead is fantasy gold renegade, red zone vulture, plus PPR god


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

woodhead being available means you are prob in a 10 team or less league.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

yeah 10 teams IDP league

QB
RB
RB
WR
WR
TE
WR/TE 
K
DL
DL
DL
LB
LB
LB
DB
DB
DB

plus 10 bench spots


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Woodhead is a top 30 RB for sure, borderline top 20 in any league


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Renegade™ said:


> I have a claim in for Jones, Starks, Crowell and Woodhead in that order, so hopefully I can get Jones. Morris is in his final year at Washington and the murmurs are that Jones is destined for big things is he not?


Yes, it's quite possible Matt Jones takes over the Redskins RB job. He's a better receiver than Alf. If he can block, he'll be the main guy at some point.

Skins have to do something. What they've done in the past is clearly not working.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Renegade™ said:


> yeah 10 teams IDP league
> 
> QB
> RB
> ...


you should lobby for a punter next year


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

punters won't be added, guy who set up the league only changed to a W/T flex coz others whinged they didn't have enough good WR's :side:

ideally hoping I get Jones and Woodhead, but I'll be happy with one plus Crowell instead as I'm sure someone is gonna snap one of them up this week too when the waivers clear in about 2 hours


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Woodhead and McCluster used to be the rare RB/WR position where you could play them at either, flexibility :mark:


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

LUCK said:


> YOU'RE TELLING ME YOU GUYS ARE FULLY AWARE THAT THE LINE HASN'T GOTTEN THE JOB DONE IN THREE YEARS AND YET INSTEAD OF TRYING YOUR HARDEST TO FIX IT YOU LITERALLY JUST HALF ASS IT AS YOU SPEND FIRST ROUND PICKS ON RECEIVERS. I FUCKING HATE YOU PAGANO/GRIGSON.


http://deadspin.com/the-colts-are-a-mess-behind-the-scenes-too-1732289898



> "Just got to take care of the football. Just make great decisions, take care of the football. It’s not that hard. It’s not trigonometry."
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


:sodone

As *MrMister* was saying above it is seemingly incomprehensible to decipher why Indianapolis's GM would not aim for building the best offensive line possible to protect Andrew Luck. 

Apparently Grigson and Pagano have some considerable problems with one another... The good news, I suppose, is that they are both lame ducks. Perhaps the Colts can hire Todd Haley away from the Steelers in the offseason and he can dedicate himself to turning Luck into an unstoppable juggernaut (which for a young QB with a lousy offensive line he's practically been), but, still, that offensive line...


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

If the Saints suck and Payton leaves or gets fired hmmmm


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Lord Brady said:


> If the Saints suck and Payton leaves or gets fired hmmmm


Dallas signs him as OC:side:


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Colts apparently looking at Ahmad Bradshaw to return to boost their RB stocks, and also provide the pass catching option too. he was pretty good for them last year before his injury, wouldn't be a bad signing

Lord Brady should piss all over Jacksonville too :brady2


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Kam just ended the holdout 

http://profootballtalk.nbcsports.co...llor-gives-up-holdout-will-return-to-seattle/


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

INB4 Kam tears his ACL in his first game back after a holdout à la Javon Walker.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

My prediction for the Giants / Skins game tomorrow night. 

It will be a close game through the first half. The Giants will start to pull away in the 3rd and have a two score lead in the 4th quarter. Then through lousy play calling and at least one truly boneheaded mistake, they will blow the game in the last minute. 

Seems to be the pattern this season.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

John Harbaugh: The Ultimate ****** edition 1

http://www.sbnation.com/nfl/2015/9/...hn-harbaugh-bill-belichick-eligible-receivers


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

It's funny how the article goes on to contradict itself, showing that what the Ravens did was actually different than what Harbaugh complained about - and the NFL agreed with Harbaugh about the shadiness of the Pats play, hence the rule change. 

Then again I seriously doubt Lord Brady read more than the headline of the article.


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

What the Patriots did was legal at the time and the NFL even said so.



> In an email to the Baltimore Sun on Sunday, NFL vice president of football communications Michael Signora said everything the Patriots did was within the rule book. *"Everything was legal from a formation and reporting standpoint,"* Signora wrote. source


Harbaugh was out coached/didn't know the rules then complained and got the rules changed.

As for Harbaugh running a similar play now, whatever. :eyeroll


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Words are important. Never said it wasn't legal at the time.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

@DesolationRow

As if capsizing the 49er's schooner wasn't enough, now Jed has declared war on the friendly skies.http://espn.go.com/nfl/story/_/id/1...le-faa-complaint-blinding-lights-levi-stadium :hmm If only that overwhelming brilliance,in which the pilots were bathed, came from the 49ers on field performance.


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

CamillePunk said:


> Words are important. Never said it wasn't legal at the time.


My original post wasn't in direct response to you, but the overall topic. So I wasn't trying to suggest that you were saying it wasn't legal at the time.

Harbaugh has said it was an "illegal type of thing" and I was pointing out that, originally, the NFL said everything was legal.

I had no problem with the whole eligible/ineligible receiver thing and I was disappointed when the rules were changed.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/646375408313729024
Speaking of terrible teams that made a bunch of boneheaded off season moves to placate the ego of Josh McDaniels V.2, here's the Eagles. 

Alonso out for the year, ouch.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

I'm not fully on the Johnny bandwagon yet, but why the fuck are we benching him this Sunday? Minus a few hiccups, he gave a pretty solid performance last week and he needs more gameday experience in order to develop into our starting QB for the future.

fpalm That's just like my fucking Brownies to take one step forward and either steps back.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Murray played with Bradford at OU. Maybe they hated each other there. Not sure how the fumble was Sam's fault when the center snaps the ball early.

To be fair, Murray is probably more pissed that he's an Eagle now.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

The Absolute said:


> I'm not fully on the Johnny bandwagon yet, but why the fuck are we benching him this Sunday? *Minus a few hiccups, he gave a pretty solid performance last week and he needs more gameday experience in order to develop into our starting QB for the future.*
> 
> fpalm That's just like my fucking Brownies to take one step forward and either steps back.


Because minus two or three backyard football plays, he hasn't actually looked all that great the past two weeks. It's still McCown's job to lose. If Manziel wants the starting job, he's going to have to start outplaying McCown day after day after day.

Also, I wouldn't get too attached to the idea that Manziel is your starting QB of the future. I would expect the Browns to spend a high pick on a QB this year.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

What joker allowed the Redskins to be on primetime TV?


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

this game sucks ass


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

I tried watching this game but ended up watching the Gas Monkey episodes on discovery.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Matt Jones fumbled!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

NFC Least anyone? 

Giants should have had this game in the bag 10 minutes ago. The fuck Big Blue?


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Yeah, definitely back to being the NFC Least this year. Cowboys would have had such an easy road if Romo didn't get hurt. Everyone else is a mess.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)




----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

In before a 9-7 Giants team goes ELIte in the playoffs


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Random observation, but how long have the Giants worn white pants at home for? Is this new or have I been oblivious?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

The Giants are basically 2 or 3 stupid mistakes away from being a 3-0 team. 

It is stuff like this that drives me crazy as a fan.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

That's what makes them the Giants. Lots of mistakes in the regular season, but somehow they walk that razor's edge in the post season.


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

That game was trash, turned it off when Jones fumbled into the endzone. I'm surprised Washington ended up scoring 21. 



La Parka said:


> Random observation, but how long have the Giants worn white pants at home for? Is this new or have I been oblivious?


It an alternate uniform, but they only change the pants. They're going to wear them again when they play the Patriots.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

They wore white pants back in the 70s, 80s, and 90s I'm pretty sure. It's only relatively recently that they changed to grey pants.




Stax Classic said:


> That's what makes them the Giants. Lots of mistakes in the regular season, but somehow they walk that razor's edge in the post season.


Unless they keep on making those mistakes. They were lucky to face the Skins in their 3rd game. Dallas should've kicked New York's ass, but Dallas likes to fuck up a lot too.

All NFC East teams are not good right now. This could change in the future.


----------



## Dark Match Jobber (Jun 10, 2010)

Dark Match Jobber said:


> DMJ's Week 2 Predictions
> 
> Chiefs over Broncos
> Why?: Manning and the offense will struggle again and along with the pressure coming from Houston and Hali
> ...


7-9 

forgot to do my results

but 2-0 in both fantasy teams:smile2:


doing week 3 predictions now(minus giants-skins game)


----------



## Dark Match Jobber (Jun 10, 2010)

DMJ's Week 3 Predictions

Bengals over Ravens
Why?: Home game or not, the Ravens are headed to 0-3 and possibly a top 10 draft pick next year. We do not have the power to bounce back.

Panthers over Saints
Why?: Panthers defense shuts down an injured Brees, forcing multiple turnovers

Raiders over Browns
Why?: If the Raiders can beat Flacco, then they can beat McCown (or Johnny Boy)

Falcons over Cowboys
Why?: A close game but the Falcons will prevail

Texans over Buccaneers
Why?: Texans defense gets to Winston all night long, plus the Bucs weak OL doesnt help

Chargers over Vikings
Why? Chargers and Rivers are just the better team

Patriots over Jaguars
Why?: Tom Brady + Rob (I cant spell his last name and im too lazy to google it)

Eagles over Jets
Why?: Fitzpatrick will be the old Fitz and ruin this one for the Jets

Steelers over Rams
Why?: I just want Antonio Brown fantasy points

Colts over Titans
Why?: Easy bounce back game for the Colts

Cardinals over 49ers
Why?: Palmer will throw all over the 49ers secondary

Bills over Dolphins
Why?: Tyrod Taylor with a garbage time TD run to end it

Seahawks over Bears
Why?: Do I even need to type here

Broncos over Lions
Why?: The score will be much closer than some think, but Stafford and Co wont keep up with old man Manning

Chiefs over Packers
Why?: Upset of the week when the Chiefs stun the Packers at home and get revenge for SB #1


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Big Whit signed a 1-year extension. Who Dey! :mark:

For someone who hasn't allowed a sack in over 2 years and barely allows' pressures, I'd say it's well worth it. Now just extend George Iloka's contract and it's a passing grade by management.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Shazier out Sunday. Which means Steelers defense is out for Sunday. That REALLY sucks. Injury plagued him last season, and he's already missing a game three weeks into the season this year.


----------



## DirectorsCut (Jan 10, 2014)

Dark Match Jobber said:


> DMJ's Week 3 Predictions
> 
> Bengals over Ravens
> Why?: Home game or not, the Ravens are headed to 0-3 and possibly a top 10 draft pick next year. We do not have the power to bounce back.
> ...


Who are the Buccaneers and Saints playing again in week 3?


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

RetepAdam. said:


> Because minus two or three backyard football plays, he hasn't actually looked all that great the past two weeks. It's still McCown's job to lose. If Manziel wants the starting job, he's going to have to start outplaying McCown day after day after day.
> 
> Also, I wouldn't get too attached to the idea that Manziel is your starting QB of the future. I would expect the Browns to spend a high pick on a QB this year.


If we draft another fucking QB next year, that would be one of the most asinine things we've ever done. We've had over 20 starting QBs since 1999. I'm not a Johnny fan just yet, but he's young, he's got an arm, he's got pocket presence and he's got plenty of time to improve as a starter. It's time for us to get consistent at the QB position and start building a winning team NOW. No more fucking reboots.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Browns should just sign/trade for Drew Brees :draper2

Can't let the Raiders do it first


----------



## Dark Match Jobber (Jun 10, 2010)

DirectorsCut said:


> Who are the Buccaneers and Saints playing again in week 3?


Edited


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

bradley fletcher inactive


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

WHO DEY! WHO DEY! WHO DEY THINK ARE GONNA BEAT THEM BENGALS! NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOBOOOOOOOOODYYYYYYYY!



















LET'S GET IT!​


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Will be watching the Rams like this :lenny2 today against the Steelers. I'm praying to the football Gods that Jenkins doesn't get torch today :mj2


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

7-0 New England 3 minutes in.

Game over.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Upshaw just gave the Bengals a huge lucky break.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Rams lighting their field on fire :lol


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

crazy stat

since 2007 brady is 43-1 against afc teams at home


only loss was when he only played the first drive against the bills in the meaningless week 17 game


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Colts have 14 points in the first half. My head is going to explode...

Hollywood Dwight Lowery on the 69 yard INT TD, with Mariota providing the worst tackle attempt since Vanderjagt on Dante Hall.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

#400 FOR THE DARK LORD

yay tommy


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

The call to New York: "We can’t have the Ravens knocked out this early in the season. We love Ozzie Newsome too much."

LolNFL. Not really surprised.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

That's just like my fucking Brownies to play like a good team in one game, then go back to sucking in the next.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

:lmao colts


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Sheesh, we really fucking suck.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

thank god I was smart and dropped Luck to the bench this week for fantasy.

How the hell did the Colts get so much worse in just one off season!?!?!?!


----------



## wagnike2 (Jan 11, 2009)

RKing85 said:


> thank god I was smart and dropped Luck to the bench this week for fantasy.
> 
> How the hell did the Colts get so much worse in just one off season!?!?!?!


The defense got plagued by injuries is part of the problem.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Brown just picked up one of the most ridiculous first downs I've seen in a long time. Catches a slant running towards the middle...stops...and takes it back to the outside 10 yards while stiff arming to get a first on a 3rd and 13. Completely ridiculous.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO BEN


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Weeden was giving Cowboy fans such hope in the first half. I could hear the qb controversy starting 2 months from now.

Then Atlanta realized Dallas is injury depleted and stopped fucking around.


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

Gah damn it, Bell comes back and gets me points and Big Ben's out now, smh. Fuck FF.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Big Ben is out with a knee injury. The whole NFL will be handicapped by the playoffs at this rate.*


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Jonathon Stewert knee injury, in before Panthers sign Rice


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

RKing85 said:


> How the hell did the Colts get so much worse in just one off season!?!?!?!


Not like they were a great team last year. Great QB play / pulling out miracle comebacks over shadows how bad a lot of the team is. They were above average and now look mediocre at best. 

Luck being off this season shows just how lousy overall the team is without someone carrying them.

And after a terrible INT, Luck is suddenly looking like himself again.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Rams :shaq


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

What a typically Jets like performance.


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

Weeden sliding down behind the line of scrimmage on a 3rd & 1. :maury


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

Bet a lot of cowboys fans had high hopes in that first half only to get heartbroken.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Probably a serious injury to Ben, looked like he tore something. Now we gotta deal with the Mike Vick circus every week. Ontop of how much Mike Vick sucks.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Fucking put Manziel in next week. I don't even care anymore.


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

Dear lord...Luck, Allen and AJ Green just destroyed my fantasy opponent. 

Was behind 15 and now Im leading with 30.


----------



## Dark Match Jobber (Jun 10, 2010)

Like I said, Ravens Top 10 draft pick next year

Season is over


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

BENGALS!!!!!!!!!!!!!

RAIDERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:mark: :mark: :mark:

:cheer :cheer :cheer

AJ GREEEEEEEEEEEEEEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :mark: :woo :dance :cheer WHAT A GAME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! #ROAR and stuff or something!


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Holy fuck... I had enough football for today I think. Shit was intense. Dalton was clutch









LolNFL. I'm disgusted at the level of biased from these unknown commentators ( Ravens' fans ) and these refs. But we won. 3-0 :mark:.
FUCK YOU NFL :mark: Enjoy those 0-3 Ravens you cocksuckers! :mark:


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

Congrats to Brady on throwing 400 TDs.



HardKoR said:


> Bet a lot of cowboys fans had high hopes in that first half only to get heartbroken.


It looked like Dallas might be able to keep it together despite having Weeden at qb, then they played the second half.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

:mark: @Ickey Shuffle The conspiracy is real! :mark:

Meanwhile, the Niners are now the Neiners. :sodone


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Really hope Carson Palmer can go un-injured this season. Cardinals are such a scary team with him.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

DesolationRow said:


> :mark: @Ickey Shuffle The conspiracy is real! :mark:
> 
> Meanwhile, the Niners are now the Neiners. :sodone


Those disappointing ratings for the Ravens Thursday game in-coming :krillin


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Ickey Shuffle said:


> Holy fuck... I had enough football for today I think. Shit was intense. Dalton was clutch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats on fucking up the ratbirds. Cleveland may be inconsistent right now, but at least we can take solace in the fact that we're not dead last in the division.


----------



## DirectorsCut (Jan 10, 2014)

So happy another owner in my league dropped Freeman before week1.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

The Absolute said:


> Congrats on fucking up the ratbirds. Cleveland may be inconsistent right now, but at least we can take solace in the fact that we're not dead last in the division.


You all can beat the Ravens too. Just do away with them plz :krillin


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Haven't been too impressed with the Bears special teams so far this season. Shouldn't have let Toub go.


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

Steve Smith still making NFL defenses look foolish


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

:kaep @DesolationRow


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

One Kaeperpick after another. :faint:


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Cardinals ripping the Niners a new one right now. Seesh.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Cardinals looking pretty LEGIT so far this year.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

The Autumn wind continues to blow in the right direction. RAIDERS :mark:

THE D. CARR. COOPER. MURRAY. AND WOODSON KEEPING THINGS IN CHECK.

You know what that means. WINNING STREAK.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Vic got the D playing well, and the run game has been pretty good so far. I'm impressed, as I figured this game would be over by halftime.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Pats are winning it again :mj2


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

What a boring ass second set of games.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

2012 draft class having a WOAT week 2

cousins
luck
wilson
tannehill (pass master)
IRG3
FOLES


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Yeah special teams are definitely a problem now.


----------



## PeepShow (Jan 30, 2008)

Kaepernick 5 of 11, 33 yards, 4 INTs. :lmao


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

It's time for the 49ers to trade for RG3 now. Serious.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

"IRG3"

Terrific.


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

Hoping Broncos/Lions will be an entertaining game because Bears/Seahawks has been horrendous. :fingerscrossed


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

PUNT
PUNT
PUNT
PUNT
PUNT
PUNT
PUNT
PUNT
PUNT
PUNT

What's so boring about the Bears?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

TripleG said:


> The Giants are basically 2 or 3 stupid mistakes away from being a 3-0 team.
> 
> It is stuff like this that drives me crazy as a fan.


Same here, man. If Eli was aware of how many timeouts Dallas had with less than 2 minutes to go in the 4th quarter of that game, we win that game, and at the very least are 2-1. I love Eli, but that's pretty damn inexcusable. But fuck it, we won this week and are in 2nd place in a shitty division. We get healthier next week with Cruz, Flowers, and DRC back, too. Hopefully, they can eek out a win.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

There was a number of absolutely putrid QB performances this week. Somehow Jimmy Clausen was allowed to start a game of NFL football again.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

My thoughts of the day


Pats are better than I thought they were
Cardinals I knew were good but not this good
Falcons vs Panthers might be a good race this season. Julio is a boss.
Seahawks didn't play that well despite the score, but they needed the win obviously. If they get rolling, look out 
Dolphins I overrated
Bills won big, and will be a problem but I don't think they'll be too big of one
AFC south is the special olympics of football 
LMAO at Krappernick
Sam Bradford has been the most disappointing player this year. The guy looks like a deer in the headlights when he isn't throwing a screen or dunk to the flats
Jets despite the loss are ok. If they had a QB, they'd be a top 3 or 4 team in football. I believe that
Ravens are 0-3 but could be 3-0. They caught a break with Ben but it is too late perhaps
Poor Ben. Underrated player imo. Brady Manning Brees and Rodgers got all the glory, meanwhile Ben had to settle for sloppy seconds 
Bengals look really good. I will not say I believe in them, but this IS their best team and they SHOULD win at least a playoff game
Carr is the man
LOL " Browns for not playing Johnny. Mcclown has been here for 10+ years and we know who he is.
JEFF FISHER IS THE MOST OVERRATED COACH IN SPORTS HISTORY. Dude has this reputation of being elite. What has he done in 10 years?


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

Stax Classic said:


> PUNT
> PUNT
> PUNT
> PUNT
> ...


The Bears are more entertaining when Cutler is playing. There's a certain unpredictability of when Cutler is going to shit the bed. Is he going to throw ints early and often? Is he going to play good for 3 1/2 quarters, getting everyone's hopes up that he is finally living up to his potential, only to commit a turnover when the Bears are is a position to win? No body knows, but it and the surrounding fallout is always entertaining.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

You guys remember in Hot Tub Time Machine, how in the present day Crispin Glover's character only has one arm. Then when they go back in time, his character has two arms in the past. So the entire movie there's gags where Glover's character could potentially lose his arm and doesn't, building tension to the gag where he finally does lose his arm. That's kind of how I feel every time I watch a Jay Cutler game. You know the outcome, the 'future' of him, but you're sitting there for two hours watching the tension build as each play is the potential Cutler meltdown. 

That just doesn't exist with Jimmy Clausen starting, as his meltdown is before he even walks out of the tunnel.


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

PeepShow said:


> Kaepernick 5 of 11, 33 yards, 4 INTs. :lmao


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Well at least the Bears didn't turn it over. :quimby

Hopefully they give Fales a shot at some point. Gotta see what we have with them.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Chrome said:


> Well at least the Bears didn't turn it over. :quimby
> 
> Hopefully they give Fales a shot at some point. Gotta see what we have with them.


Almost definitely nothing good, but there's really no downside to playing him instead of Clausen.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Who was the last good SJSU QB?

*Jeff Garcia


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

big ben only has a MCL sprain, out for 4 weeks.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Fire Lombardi plz.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Wow that was a hell of an int.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Denver looks like they are going to escape again......


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Godway said:


> What a boring ass second set of games.


Lol you should say this again. I wish I had NFL Rewind this year :mj2


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Matthew Stafford is no Cam Newton!


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

EDIT: Video is better imo :mj. AJ was the highlight of the day :mark:.






Get off of him! :mark:. WHO DEY!


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

DA BEARS!


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Brady is GOD :brady3

Dion Lewis has surprised but impressed, seems like he'll have a permanent role in the side. Brady, Gronk and Edelman every week (Y)


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

> Cardinals Tyrann Mathieu (2 INTs): "Their passing game has just simplified so much, it was easy for us to anticipate routes"


"Their," if you are wondering, is the San Francisco 49ers offense. :maisielol



> "We’re just seeing on third downs, we’ve been seeing him tuck the ball away and running," said Jefferson, a third-year pro. "Every time it looks like on third down, he’s looking at one option and when that one option’s not open, he’s looking to run.
> 
> "So we got to contain him and try to keep him throwing the ball outside the numbers because we don’t think that’s his strength."


Wow, am I ever so impressed by that coaching, Niners. :lmao 

Of course, Kaepernick himself deserves a massive part of the blame. :side:

Also:



> Gregg Rosenthal
> ✔ ‎@greggrosenthal
> Kaepernick’s two pick sixes in the first 5:57 of the game is the fastest by a QB since 1925.


:lmao

9-of-19, 67 yards, zero touchdowns, four interceptions, and not just interceptions but four of the worst interceptions you'll ever see in your life. :lmao 16.7 passer rating... :lmao :lmao :lmao

Nine completions to the Niners, four completions to the Cardinals. :clap :clap :clap :kaep

Granted, the Cardinals are an _excellent_ football team. Their secondary is legitimate Nevertheless... :lmao :lmao :lmao 


:cry


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Stax Classic said:


> Who was the last good SJSU QB?
> 
> *Jeff Garcia


Probably Adam Tafralis. Kyle Reed wasn't bad either. :side:


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

I want to jump on the "Lol Kaepernick sucks" bandwagon, but given how he always plays great against Dom Capers' defense, I'll have to sit this one out. :favre2









:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

LOL at Porter's reaction.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

So Jared Allen is a Panther now:

http://espn.go.com/nfl/story/_/id/13764437/carolina-panthers-acquire-jared-allen-trade-chicago-bears

Good move, Bears need to rebuild and start getting younger.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

...And the Bears/Panthers partnership rolls on.


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

Fear not Chiefs faithful.. our newest fan has just received her new jersey!



Spoiler


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Bears also traded Jon Bostic to the Patriots. It's a firesale lol.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

:ti Cutler next.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

That'd be awesome but unlikely. I heard a rumor about Forte going to Dallas, but that was apparently before the season started and Fox decided against that move happening. Maybe they'll revisit it in the coming weeks though?


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Browns end up trading two first rounders for Cutler. Making him the first QB in history to be worth 5 first round picks throughout his career.


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

Jamaal Charles just did Rodgers touchdown celebration










why exactly, I do not know


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

lmao AFC so garbage, if GB wins tonight the following teams have winning records in the AFC

Pats 3-0
Bengals 3-0
Broncos 3-0
Jets 2-1
Bills 2-1
Raiders 2-1
Steelers 2-1


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

Yeah that's why you don't do the celebration Jamaal, Rodgers is lighting them up


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

smith is the biggest pussy in the league, still

how can you be an nfl qb for 11 seasons and be afraid to pass it beyond the LOS?


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

Streak is over.. now everyone can stop talking about it.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

So happy we don't have the Packers on our schedule. Screw that noise.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

5 TOUCHDOWNS FOR RODGERS :rodgers2

:bow :bow


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

cactus_jack22 said:


> Jamaal Charles just did Rodgers touchdown celebration
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This reminds me of when the Packers were playing the undefeated Texans and JJ Watt did this:










Rodgers threw 6 TDs no picks as the Packers went on to win 42-24.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Dude won't even let his rb get one


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Rodgers is pretty much the best.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

If this was against the Bears, Rodgers would have like 10 TD passes.



lol @ "Alex Smith has found his rhythm in these last 3 drives"

No, it's the Packers defense going, "yo, this game is over, we won, don't even rush as hard anymore."


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

i respect the dark lord for hanging it off to the rbs for 4 td's. get everyone involved in the beating festival.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I have no idea who is good so far.

No one 3-0 has played anyone good. There are a lot of bad teams this year. I'm not even 100% a good team exists.


Maybe the Raiders are good.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

cards are legit. how dare you not say they're good; they're BETTER than good.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

yeah I'd say Arizona and us have looked the best so far, Cards the stand out for sure


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

LUCK said:


> cards are legit. how dare you not say they're good; they're BETTER than good.


Yeah probably. Look at who they've played though.

CARSON:mark:


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

NFL ✔ @nfl
No trio (age 25-or-younger) in NFL history had as many pass/rush/rec. yards respectively as these @raiders on Sunday. 
4:28 PM - 28 Sep 2015
3,011 3,011 Retweets 3,071 3,071 favorites


:banderas

Scott Bair ✔ @BairCSN
Per @PFF, Browns blitzed Derek Carr on 18 pass plays. Carr was 13-for-18, 276 yards, 2 TDs, 0 picks, 151.4 passer rating in those plays.
12:30 PM - 28 Sep 2015

:banderas


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

:maury @ Jamaal Charles, dude gets garbage time stats and does the Lambeau leap.

For a second week in a row the offensive line looks good against a team with a good pass rush.

Overall I’m happy with how the defense played last night. It would have been nice if they didn’t let up late in the game though. It looks like the run defense has improved since giving up 141 yards to Forte in week one. Hopefully the defense can continue to improve and doesn't let Kaepernick run all over them.



Lord Brady said:


> Dude won't even let his rb get one





Lord Brady said:


> i respect the dark lord for hanging it off to the rbs for 4 td's. get everyone involved in the beating festival.


The running game wasn't that effective, especially with Lacy being limited. If the Chiefs' secondary isn't putting up much of a fight, why change what you're doing?


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Pick 6 Palmer blows. Then, now, and forever.


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

Expected no less from Rodgers, my opponent had him, Lacey and Crosby and I still managed to win all because of a couple long balls and a TD to Maclin, I thought I was toast. Seriously though GB still looks good with injuries. I still think we need more of the season to progress, I mean Rodgers will be Rodgers but he can't do everything... Or can he?


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Brady v Rodgers in the SB


The Dark Lord 

vs

Superman


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

The defenses will need to be able to stop good teams though. Maybe that happens, maybe it doesn't. I need to see both plays teams that aren't Jax or KC.

But yeah lol Brady and Rodgers are both great QBs. If just great QB play was enough then that's definitely going to be the SB.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

MrMister said:


> The defenses will need to be able to stop good teams though. Maybe that happens, maybe it doesn't. I need to see both plays teams that aren't Jax or KC.
> 
> But yeah lol Brady and Rodgers are both great QBs. If just great QB play was enough then that's definitely going to be the SB.


I'm not saying it happens just being #trendy 

frankly, the way it looks both teams will have HFA throughout. If you ask me Denver is a more complete team than NE. ARZ/SEA and yes a healthy Dallas team could challenge GB, but in Lambeau I would pick GB


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Also Cam Newton is Superman. Rodgers is the Heavyweight Champion.

imo


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

MrMister said:


> Also Cam Newton is Superman. Rodgers is the Heavyweight Champion.
> 
> imo


Rodgers is Superman. Does everything better than Cam besides running. Cam is like the flash or a diff 2nd tier super hero

Brady is clearly Batman. There's not question about that


Cam is like the 3rd athlete to name himself superman in the last decade


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Tom Brady is better than Batman. We should compare him to greek gods so I'd call him Zeus :brady6


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Cam is a Madden QB, they always get figured out and owned in reality.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

1 year ago today


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

CJ Spiller has more career fumbles(14) than career touchdowns(12). :lmao



Am I the only one that thinks they should adjust QB rating for the modern era? And no i'm not talking about ESPN's gay rating either, just deflating what things are worth. Cousins currently has a 82 QB rating while having more INTs than touchdown only because his average yards per pass is decent(6.7) and his completion percentage is nearly 70. :bosh


Also Cousins should be benched. It is time to move on and im not sure how Gruden and co don't realize that.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Might Guy said:


> Tom Brady is better than Batman. We should compare him to greek gods so I'd call him Zeus :brady6


Yeah but Batman wins.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

My QB imo









Nonstop criticism all throughout the offseason. He even got booed at a charity event. But you know what he did? He grew a set of dick and balls and raised his level of play. Unlike our previous quitter.

I can't wait to school that buster again like we did 3 years ago. Looking at our schedule, the Cardinals are the least of my concerns. Even less-so than the Rams and 49ers. They are who I think they will be later on when they play real teams.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

:lmao CASH

inb4 you damn Dalton to hell in a few weeks.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

cash is setting himself up.



this is the guy that thinks he doesn't end up embarrassing himself every year, but here it is. TRASHING THE GOD CARSON FUCKING PALMER. that is unforgivable.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

My only real fantasy weakness is RB2. Outside of Bell, I have nobody consistent. Hill's combined 3 points over the past 2 weeks is rough. I'm still working on filling that spot, because my team is pretty stacked outside of that.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Randumo24 said:


> My only real fantasy weakness is RB2. Outside of Bell, I have nobody consistent. Hill's combined 3 points over the past 2 weeks is rough. I'm still working on filling that spot, because my team is pretty stacked outside of that.


You can usually win almost all your games with just one weak spot. You can be unlucky too though. 

Hill should be better in coming weeks. Sometimes players just start slow. We know he's good.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

MrMister said:


> You can usually win almost all your games with just one weak spot. You can be unlucky too though.
> 
> Hill should be better in coming weeks. Sometimes players just start slow. We know he's good.


The combination of AJ Green & Cobb was badass this week, so I did win lol. However, I'm concerned with Hill because Bernard is playing well.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

LUCK said:


> CJ Spiller has more career fumbles(14) than career touchdowns(12). :lmao
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I use passer rating +

it's a stat i claim ownership of. you take the average passer rating for the season and subtract that from the qb's actual rating


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Randumo24 said:


> The combination of AJ Green & Cobb was badass this week, so I did win lol. However, I'm concerned with Hill because Bernard is playing well.


Yeah I'd be concerned too, but don't give up on Hill just yet.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

can someone tell me of a consistently good tight end outside of GRONK? does one exist? it used to be GRAHAM until he got wilson'd.



edit: WITTEN. god bless that man.


and i guess kelce is consistent, but that's only because alex smith can't throw to wide receivers. same deal with greg olsen since cam has no receivers. the position is so weak right now. :mj2


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

Garbage time ftw.



Spoiler:


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

MrMister said:


> Yeah I'd be concerned too, but don't give up on Hill just yet.


Don't worry, I have Lamar Miller to give up on first lol. I think my team strength is in WR tho


----------



## DirectorsCut (Jan 10, 2014)

Cam Newton is like Donovan McNabb before he got Terrell.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

cam isnt old enough to be superman imo


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

LUCK said:


> can someone tell me of a consistently good tight end outside of GRONK? does one exist? it used to be GRAHAM until he got wilson'd.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Martellus Bennett is pretty good, but he's been kinda quiet this year. Cutler's injury hasn't helped him to be fair though.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

My first ever Draft King line up. Get a 50k Salary. That was $3 to get in...about to make my $20 entry line up...


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Ickey Shuffle said:


> My QB imo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:cudi

Watch yourself Cash. Rams maybe 1-2 and the offense have been looking ugly the past two games :ugh2, but that front 7 will eat up Dalton up.

















































































Hopefully Fisher is gone by then :mj2


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Ok, here's my two line ups, think I should change anything? Remember I get a 50k salary, I used up ALL 50K on both...First one is $3 entry, second one is $20 entry.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*My thoughts on this past week since I wasn't here to witness it with y'all.

Cincinnati played really good despite some questionable head coaching decisions. Not really sure what the fuck Marvin Lewis was smoking but he needs to fucking stop it. The Bengals survived that and they survived Dalton remembering he was Dalton. The saving grace was Dalton forgetting he was Dalton.

The Cardinals are really good *I hope*. The Packers are really good. The Pats are very good offensively but they haven't ran into a great defense yet. Not really sure there is a great defense yet.

Sucks for the Steelers to lose Weeble Wobble but no tears shed here. *


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

There's an iteration of Cardinals @AryaDark hopes is good. :weebey 

I'd also add the Raiders offense to the list of "good"; they are young, and will probably be a touch inconsistent (already have been, considering Week 1), but suddenly Oakland has a fairly deep receiving corps. Lots of solid tools while boasting a few true gems. 

The Bengals are, overall, terrific as well. Marvin Lewis and Andy Dalton remain Cincinnati's biggest liabilities, even with Dalton's marvelous start to this season. 

Weeble Wobble. :lol


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Jeremy Hill in the dog house still :side:

luckily looks like Arian Foster is back to save my fantasy side's RB corps this week :mark:


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

AryaDark said:


> Not really sure there is a great defense yet.


the cardinals. :cudi



i know yall want to say it's early, but the cards defense was great last year and that was with no-names at QB(and RB). they did great last year while getting nothing from their offense and it looks like they're playing even BETTER this year, especially with the honey badger back. :mark:


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Yeah I'm really hoping the Cardinals are the real deal. I've only got to see bits and pieces of their games so far but I absolutely love what I see with them.*


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Texans finally got rid of their college football kicker. :dance Let's hope Novak will be more consistent.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

AryaDark said:


> *My thoughts on this past week since I wasn't here to witness it with y'all.
> 
> Cincinnati played really good despite some questionable head coaching decisions. Not really sure what the fuck Marvin Lewis was smoking but he needs to fucking stop it. The Bengals survived that and they survived Dalton remembering he was Dalton. The saving grace was Dalton forgetting he was Dalton.
> 
> ...



Bills last year were the 4th ranked defense and they got better this year w Rex. They dominated Indy and Miami who were supposed to both be good offensively


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

miami hasn't looked good all season and neither has indy tbf.


the titans also dominated us defensively for most of the game until the team must of realized that we were going to be 0-3 and started playing well.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

ESPN says Arizona has the best odds to win the super bowl at 25% :ti


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

LUCK said:


> miami hasn't looked good all season and neither has indy tbf.
> 
> 
> the titans also dominated us defensively for most of the game until the team must of realized that we were going to be 0-3 and started playing well.


That was just part of my point. 

2014 Bills defense: http://www.footballoutsiders.com/stats/teamdef2014

they trailed only Seattle in weighted defense and were #1 against the pass. 

Aaron Rodgers @ BUF- 0 TD 2 INT 34 RATING
Tom Brady @ BUF- 4 TD 0 INT 140 RATING


This year Buffalo adds Rex to the 4th ranked defense (points allowed)


They shut Indy down in week 1. I myself picked Buffalo to win. People were hyping them all offseason and after week 1 I thought they'd win. They were easily a top defense before the Pats game and still are. Guaranteed they end up top 5 in points allowed and finish near the top





not saying you were disagreeing w the notion of them being a top d


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Stax Classic said:


> ESPN says Arizona has the best odds to win the super bowl at 25% :ti


They went from being an under the radar good team to being overrated fast. They beat the 0-3 Saints the 0-3 Bears and the 1-2 9ers

They are good but give me a break.....


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

To be fair, they're point differential is a full touchdown better than the Pats record breaking offense season

Pats were at 22% btw, and the Packers were the only other team above 10% in the low teens.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

so does no one remember last year when the cardinals were legit fucking teams up?


or even the year before that when they went like 10-6 and just barely missed the playoffs(in a division with the seahawks/niners).


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

The Cardinals don't even play a competent offense until the second half of the season, so this is going to go on for a while :ti

vs Rams	
10/4
1:25 PM
FOX
@ Lions	
10/11
1:05 PM
FOX
@ Steelers	
10/18
10:00 AM
FOX
vs Ravens	
10/26
5:30 PM
ESPN
@ Browns	
11/1
10:00 AM
FOX
@ Seahawks	
11/15
5:30 PM
NBC
vs Bengals	
11/22
1:05 PM
CBS
@ 49ers	
11/29
1:05 PM
FOX
@ Rams	
12/6
10:00 AM
FOX
vs Vikings	
12/10
5:25 PM
NFL
@ Eagles	
12/20
10:00 AM
FOX
vs Packers	
12/27
1:25 PM
FOX
vs Seahawks	
1/3
1:25 PM
FOX


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Carolina is beefing up that defense to make a run. I only wish we could have gotten Alshon from Chicago also.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

no issue calling arizona really good but shouldn't be sb favs


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

The Cardinals are excellent. It's not their fault that they've been given tomato cans to squash. (LOL NINERS.) I do understand placing asterisks next to all romps teams have over the Niners, though. :kaep

Of course ESPN giving any team a 25% chance of winning the Super Bowl is madness, especially after three weeks of regular season. I'm guessing it's based on W/L and PS/PA-allowed deltas correlating with fluxing variables week-to-week, as per an asymptotically "normal" statistical estimator. In which case, all right. 



> Kent Somers
> ✔ ‎@kentsomers
> A few suggest, per #azcardinals media relations:
> —Only team not to trail in game.
> ...


The key for Arizona is their improved running game. After running for 120 yards vs. New Orleans, 115 vs. Chicago and 139 vs. Santa Clara, with practically equal contributions from Andre Ellington (whose injury has not yet been felt), David Johnson and Chris Johnson. Following Bruce Arians' comment that, in general, Earl Watford was the superior run blocker over Bobby Maisie at right tackle, the Cardinals just had their best rushing game with Massie at the position. This is all without Mike Iupati, who is very possibly their best run blocker, too. 

As @LUCK mentions above, the Cardinals were a _solid_ team who happened to reside in a once-brutal division with the Seahawks and Niners battling it out. Even at the Niners' height the Cardinals gave them good games, as their defense matched up well with anybody and their defense has only improved while they now have a seemingly fully functional offense now as well. 

Chris Johnson in particular has impressed me in how he continues to pick up blitzes with ostensible infallibility. 

The Cardinals' offensive line is still something of a work-in-progress. The Rams probably match up well against Arizona, too, so this next game will be easily their toughest challenge to date, this year. Nevertheless, they're an excellent football team. 

And who knows? With Palmer, Fitz and CJ all on the same team this year's Comeback Player of the Year Award could be decided among three different teammates, and that possibility of novelty is cool unto itself.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Ace Boogie said:


> Carolina is beefing up that defense to make a run. I only wish we could have gotten Alshon from Chicago also.


We already gave you guys Greg Olsen. Hands off Alshon. :cudi


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

if carolina still had KB the nfc south would be a great race


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Chrome said:


> We already gave you guys Greg Olsen. Hands off Alshon. :cudi





Remember when no one liked Olsen cause all he did was drop passes? Now look at him, all grown up and good. :cry


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Hawk Harrelson said:


> Remember when no one liked Olsen cause all he did was drop passes? Now look at him, all grown up and good. :cry


Despite that, he was still pretty good with us. Hilarious we traded him because he didn't "fit" in Mike Martz's offense and then one year later Martz resigned.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Godway said:


> Cam is a Madden QB, they always get figured out and owned in reality.


What does this even mean? Literally every QB is a Madden QB - they're all in Madden. :shrug



Lord Brady said:


> if carolina still had KB the nfc south would be a great race


I mean, it still should be. It's fine if you write off Carolina/hype up Atlanta, but if both teams manage to be consistently decent, the end of the season will be massively entertaining - their two matchups this season come in weeks 14 and 16. The division crown should be on the line until the end of the season.


----------



## Dark Match Jobber (Jun 10, 2010)

Dark Match Jobber said:


> DMJ's Week 3 Predictions
> 
> Bengals over Ravens
> Why?: Home game or not, the Ravens are headed to 0-3 and possibly a top 10 draft pick next year. We do not have the power to bounce back.
> ...


13-2 :grin2:

but lost in both of my fantasy teams (damn Jeremy Maclin + Packers Defense)


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

this week is pretty bad. giants v 9ers on primetime as well as saints v weeden


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

AryaDark said:


> *Yeah I'm really hoping the Cardinals are the real deal. I've only got to see bits and pieces of their games so far but I absolutely love what I see with them.*


They're NFC Championship good, for sure. Only question is if they can become even more dangerous than that.

Fun Fact: They're 16-2 in their last 18 games with Carson Palmer. :mark:


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Chrome said:


> We already gave you guys Greg Olsen. Hands off Alshon. :cudi


Alshon is a guy the Bears need to keep...he can be a good piece moving forward. 

It's time to just blow this team up and start over. The Bears are clearly the worst team in football right now, without question. It's a shame that Fox walked into what is really a massive shitstorm, because he could do something with a new group. 

There should be a way to keep Cutler's ass on the bench and be bad enough to get a really good draft pick and get a QB. Granted, at that point Cutler will pull another pouting act and demand to be traded but the problem is no one wants him at this point.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Lord Brady said:


> this week is pretty bad. giants v 9ers on primetime as well as saints v weeden


Niners are playing the Packers this week, time for the Packers to assume the fetal position as Niners :kaep all over them... fucking again


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Stax Classic said:


> Niners are playing the Packers this week, time for the Packers to assume the fetal position as Niners :kaep all over them... fucking again


im confusing weeks then


fuck the bye week


but not the one in january :brady5


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Cam's Glistening Grin said:


> What does this even mean? Literally every QB is a Madden QB - they're all in Madden. :shrug
> 
> 
> 
> I mean, it still should be. It's fine if you write off Carolina/hype up Atlanta, but if both teams manage to be consistently decent, the end of the season will be massively entertaining - their two matchups this season come in weeks 14 and 16. The division crown should be on the line until the end of the season.


It means you don't have to worry about him winning a SB unless you're playing Madden.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

What don't you like about Cam Newton @Godway?


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

Poor hearing?


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

MrMister said:


> What don't you like about Cam Newton @Godway?


Running/dual threat QBs rarely take that step. Granted, Cam is more McNabb than Vick, but I still think playoff defenses stop a Cam Newton 10 times out of 10. 

It's not that I don't like him, I just don't see him ever winning a SB.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Well most QBs don't ever win a Super Bowl, so I don't think this is very good criteria to judge QB play.

I find Cam has done really well for having meh support around him.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Bill Simmons deflategate podcast has dropped

#IMREADY


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I have been a 49'ers fan for years. Maybe it's time to bench :kaep and put this guy in:


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Nothing makes :kaep look like Superman more than playing Green Bay


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Setting aside any questions about Cam's leadership, he's an inconsistent passer. I think his career completion percentage is below 60%. Granted, that probably wasn't helped by not having great weapons around him, but it's hard to even get to the Super Bowl — let alone win — when you don't have a guy who can consistently make plays in the passing game.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

I forgot there was a game tonight.

Steelers vs Ravens r̶i̶v̶a̶l̶r̶y̶ circlejerk doesn't interest me. Luckily my college is playing tonight :drose


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Final score gonna be 3-0 tonight.


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

Stax Classic said:


> Nothing makes :kaep look like Superman more than playing Green Bay





For whatever reason the Packers' defense has trouble against Kaepernick. If they play the pass well, Kaepernick runs all over them. If they limit his running, he just shreds them trough the air. I've noticed there has been plenty of times in-which Green Bay's defense has been undisciplined when playing against mobile QBs.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

We'll always have







:jose


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Well that didn't work lol.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

What a crazy game! Now we have Overtime.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

great game

flacco has my respect. he is not elite but the guy is good and clutch. has nobody to throw it to right now.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

ot baby


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Is Big Ben a surefire HoF yet?

Current QB's are Peyton and Brady, with Big Ben, Rodgers, and maybe Eli as pretty close if they retired today.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Steelers! :lol


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

Good luck in your future endeavors Josh Scobee.


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

Bah, hate that they lost, its all on Tomlin. I made out like a bandit though on FF points on Bell, Forsett, and Tucker's leg.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Ravens > Steelers
Bengals > Ravens
Steelers > Bengals
Ravens and Steelers > Browns
Browns > < Bengals

AFC North in a nutshell for awhile now.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

that was the best football game i've seen in a long time


no bs flags. just a good game.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

JUSTIN TUCKER THE GOAT KICKER :mark:

FLACCO CLUTCHING WITH SHIT RECEIVERS :mark:


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

MrMister said:


> *Well most QBs don't ever win a Super Bowl, so I don't think this is very good criteria to judge QB play.*
> 
> I find Cam has done really well for having meh support around him.


Ken Anderson had a better career passer rating than 17 guys in the HOF, including Troy Aikman, John Elway, Terry Bradshaw and Joe Namath. As far as I recall, he still holds NFL records for consecutive pass completions (20) and completion percentage for a single game (20 of 22, 90.9%, vs. Pittsburgh in 1974). He also ranks seventh in NFL history for postseason quarterback rating, 93.5.

Yet no Superbowl win, so no HOF. Even though when he retired he was ranked 6th all-time for passing yards.

Just sayin'. :mj2


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Stax Classic said:


> Is Big Ben a surefire HoF yet?
> 
> Current QB's are Peyton and Brady, with Big Ben, Rodgers, and maybe Eli as pretty close if they retired today.


Peyton, Brady and Brees are all locks. Big Ben and Rodgers have done enough that even a relatively normal back-end of their career (just padding the stats) should get them in easily. Eli is more than likely in, IMO. Especially if he had another five years and hits 50000 yards and 325 TDs.

Romo and Rivers are likely on the outside looking in unless they do something drastic.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

@Ash

No one is saying Cam Newton is a Hall of Famer.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

@MrMister

I get what you are saying. I was just getting a plug in for Ken Anderson. :dance2


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

@Ash: Was Chris Collinsworth one of Anderson's receivers?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

MrMister said:


> @Ash: Was Chris Collinsworth one of Anderson's receivers?


For about half of his career. The other half he had Boomer throwing him the ball.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

MrMister said:


> @Ash
> 
> No one is saying Cam Newton is a Hall of Famer.


Yes, we are. :trips5


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Mike Tomlin 150% blew that game. What a shame that the Steelers had their chance to put the Ravens in a deep hole to start the year and they blew it. 

Front 7 played better than I thought without Shazier. But they still got torched on the ground. How is Scobee still on this team? 

They're definitely a better team than the Ravens.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Eli is not a HoF'er today. Dude has missed the playoffs as many times as he's made it. In an era where the passer rating average has been about 81 from 2004-2015 his sits at 82. You can't put someone in the HoF because they won 2 SB's and nothing else. He has never statistically been a top 5 qb. I'd argue in 2011 he was a top 5 qb from that season. Comeback after comeback. Not even including the postseason he was. But the dude has 0 MVP votes, has never been able to be consistent. He has lead the league in picks 3 times. Don't pull the "Favre threw picks" because Favre won 3 MVP's in a row and was the best in the world for a certain stretch. 


If Eli misses the playoffs this season then that would make it 2009, 2010, 2012, 2013, 2014, and 2015. 6 out of 7 seasons in his prime not making it in a division that hasn't been that good in that span. Nothing would suggest by his resume that he was one of the best players in the league or even at his own position. Brady, Peyton, Brees and Rodgers are just on another level. Ben is superior too. Rivers and Romo have been better in the regular season but their lack of postseason success removes them in all likelihood. 


For me Ben is a lock to answer the question. Better stats that Eli by a mile, more wins, more SB trips. The only edge Eli has over him is durability. 




In the end I think Eli will make it because of the 2 titles. And he was very good in both title runs, especially 2011. I'm not gonna sit here and say he was the main reason they beat NE twice. Held to 17 and 19 points. That Giants d-line was the main reason. Eli made clutch plays and I can't knock that aspect about him. He to me has been a good qb that gives his team a chance, but the HoF should be for players who were consistently great and near the top of their positions. Not sure how you can look at Eli and say, "Yes this guy was consistently great and one of the best in the league".


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

No one else in the history of the sport can say they beat an 18-0 team in the Superbowl. :mj



don't disrespect Eli. it's easy to look at his stats and conclude he's been awful, but his supporting cast for those years also tend to be awful. Lets not even get into the fact the last two years how many passes his receivers have dropped or tipped toward defenders. The guy's current running back is a 30 year old that hasn't even topped 2500 yards in rushing. his receivers and tight ends are still green outside of ODB.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

LUCK said:


> No one else in the history of the sport can say they beat an 18-0 team in the Superbowl. :mj
> 
> 
> 
> don't disrespect Eli. it's easy to look at his stats and conclude he's been awful, but his supporting cast for those years also tend to be awful. Lets not even get into the fact the last two years how many passes his receivers have dropped or tipped toward defenders. The guy's current running back is a 30 year old that hasn't even topped 2500 yards in rushing. his receivers and tight ends are still green outside of ODB.


Yeah, he will always have those 2 titles and he played well enough. As a Patriots fan the giants defense, especially the d-line was what was frustrating about those 2 games. Our defense only gave up 17 and 19 points to the juggernaut eli. He was okay for the first 3 quarters and clutch in the 4th. 

And it's def not disrespect to think he's not a HoF'er. Dude has had good enough weapons- Plax, Toomer, Nicks, Cruz and now Odell. That's not bad. I look over at a Drew Brees and see that besides Colston and Graham he hasn't had much either. Great qb's make great receivers. Same w the rb's. What elite backs did Brees have over in NO? 


In the end, everything about Eli Manning tells me that he is an above average qb that will put up slightly above average numbers, and make the playoffs about as many times as he misses it. When your defense holds the #1 offense to 14 and 17 points, it's not asking for a ton to put up 17 or more. I don't see what puts this guy in to the HoF. If it's rings, just say you put him there because he has 2 rings, there's no other reason why it would even be a debate.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

Pretty bad coaching last night. Steelers basically forced the Ravens to win. If you're going to go for it on 4th & 2, why are you passing on 3rd & 2?


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

I also felt like last night showed how big Ben is to AB's game. Ben has produced for years despite almost always losing his leading WR's for whatever reasons. AB played one of the worst games I've ever seen from him last night with Vick.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Lord Brady said:


> In the end, everything about Eli Manning tells me that he is an above average qb that will put up slightly above average numbers, and make the playoffs about as many times as he misses it. When your defense holds the #1 offense to 14 and 17 points, it's not asking for a ton to put up 17 or more. I don't see what puts this guy in to the HoF. If it's rings, just say you put him there because he has 2 rings, there's no other reason why it would even be a debate.


He gets in because of the two rings and two Super Bowl MVPs.

His career numbers should end up in a place where it's not ludicrous to look at his entire body of work and say "Okay, yeah... I guess he deserves to get in." But it's entirely about the Super Bowl runs.

Terry Bradshaw and Joe Namath aren't in the Hall of Fame because of their passing numbers.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

texans are going to beat the falcons :vince5


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

RetepAdam. said:


> He gets in because of the two rings and two Super Bowl MVPs.
> 
> His career numbers should end up in a place where it's not ludicrous to look at his entire body of work and say "Okay, yeah... I guess he deserves to get in." But it's entirely about the Super Bowl runs.
> 
> Terry Bradshaw and Joe Namath aren't in the Hall of Fame because of their passing numbers.


So like I said rings. Just say it.

Terry Bradshaw won a regular season MVP and towards the end of his career was the best qb in the game after Staubach and Fran. He was big time for them. Not to mention he has 4 SB's and 2 SB MVP awards. Certainly not a top 10 qb ever but an elite resume,

Namath I agree with. It's why I think Eli makes it. NY factor. Namath was the 1st qb w 4000 yards i think tho. But yeah he was above avg in his day. Like Eli.

Nobody who has watched football over the last decade looks at Eli and says "One of the best in game, if not at least at his position". Year after year there are easily at least 7-8 guys better than him besides that 2011 season where you could make a case for him being 4th or 5th. IMO the HoF should be for players who were at the top of their positions and were either very consistent or had an unbelievable peak ala Terrell Davis. Eli doesn't fit that bill. As good as he was in 2 playoff runs, let's not forget he lead the in picks for the season in which NY won in 07. He wasn't torching the Pats for 30 or 40. He didn't even break 20 points in either game.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Eli delivers when it matters more than about anyone in the league though, that's why he has two titles.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Stax Classic said:


> Eli delivers when it matters more than about anyone in the league though, that's why he has two titles.


im not questioning he came up big a few times, i'm questioning his HoF case. also, pretty sure it had just as much to do with the giants defense. they gave up virtually nothing in the 2007 or 2011 playoffs. holding new england to 14 and 17. not giving brady anytime to throw and constantly hitting him.

we look at rivers and romo as 2 guys who can't win when it matters. if the cowboys held NE to 14 points pretty sure we'd lose by more than 3.


at the end of the day, eli has been good. sometimes awful and sometimes borderline elite. he has time to pad his resume so it's not a done deal yet either way. as of right now it's a no for me.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Same thing could be said of a lot of HoF QB's, no way tark makes 3 SB's without the Purple people Eaters.

Bradshaw only won the MVP because he was the QB of the best team (Steel Curtain) etc


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

lol @ romo not being able to deliver when it matters. he too could win with the early pats dynasty. you need to stop. :mj


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

LUCK said:


> lol @ romo not being able to deliver when it matters. he too could win with the early pats dynasty. you need to stop. :mj


reading comprehension...... seriously how did you get that from my post when i literally said the opposite of that? im actually amazed 


im a huge romo fan tbh and have always disagreed w the casual fans calling him a choke artist


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Stax Classic said:


> Same thing could be said of a lot of HoF QB's, no way tark makes 3 SB's without the Purple people Eaters.
> 
> Bradshaw only won the MVP because he was the QB of the best team (Steel Curtain) etc


right, which is why nobody considers bradshaw one of the goats, even with 4 rings. I said his resume is great, which is the reason he's in.

as for fran, the guy retired with basically every passing record. i mean, he's not considered a goat, but certainly a hof'er

this all comes back to eli, who i'm saying has been a good qb but not a hof'er. everyone definition of a hof differs so if you wanna put him in yours, go for it.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

oh i didn't read the rest of your post because that part was stupid. there's not many actually people that know about football that still doubt what romo is capable of. :toomanykobes


the same thing should apply to eli. give him a proper team and he can get the job done quite well. :mj


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Luck would be a 3 time champ already


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

i agree they should give him a proper good team. i guess we have different definitions of hof tho. i thought hof qb's could carry teams to the playoffs. seems eli hasn't made it back since that defense got old.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Or Eli's been the only good player on the entire team :kobe


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Stax Classic said:


> Or Eli's been the only good player on the entire team :kobe


yeah that's totally it


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

It's too bad that front 4 for the Giants won't be remembered in the same way the Tyree helmet catch and the Manningham catch will. Those two plays don't happen or don't matter if the Giants D don't play at such a high level.

Is Jim Plunkett in the Hall of Fame? He won two Super Bowls for the Raiders.

Eli probably is inducted though. He's still got quite a few years left in him.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Campanaro out for the season. Time to sign TO.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

CamillePunk said:


> Campanaro out for the season. Time to sign TO.


git ya popcohn readeh


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

He'd probably just reject us again. :mj2


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

ravens set to sign moss, owens, welker and wayne and become the AARP crew


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

MrMister said:


> It's too bad that front 4 for the Giants won't be remembered in the same way the Tyree helmet catch and the Manningham catch will. Those two plays don't happen or don't matter if the Giants D don't play at such a high level.
> 
> *Is Jim Plunkett in the Hall of Fame? He won two Super Bowls for the Raiders.*
> 
> Eli probably is inducted though. He's still got quite a few years left in him.


You'd be surprised by how many people think he should be in, despite having a shade over 25,000 passing yards, a career completion percentage of 52.5%, 34 more INTs than TDs and a career passer rating of 67.5. Plunkett also played for four different teams and was never a Pro Bowler.

Eli's case isn't anywhere near as extreme as that. He's likely to finish his career with 50,000+ passing yards, having done it all for one team (in New York) and made multiple Pro Bowls (three, to date). He'll get in.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

RetepAdam. said:


> You'd be surprised by how many people think he should be in, despite having a shade over 25,000 passing yards, a career completion percentage of 52.5%, 34 more INTs than TDs and a career passer rating of 67.5. Plunkett also played for four different teams and was never a Pro Bowler.
> 
> Eli's case isn't anywhere near as extreme as that. He's likely to finish his career with 50,000+ passing yards, having done it all for one team (in New York) and made multiple Pro Bowls (three, to date). He'll get in.


factoring in their era's and their numbers are close

eli's passer rating adjusted 98 (100 is average)
plunkett's 98 


also like 2 of eli's pb appearances are a result of others pulling out. even if, that's a joke. dalton has already been to a pb or 2. when like 6 make it, and 3 of them pull out, it's even less an accomplishment.

also jim plunkett in 2 sb's

4 TD 0 INT 123 rating


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Lord Brady said:


> factoring in their era's and their numbers are close
> 
> eli's passer rating adjusted 98 (100 is average)
> plunkett's 98


Plunkett was all over the place throughout his career.

Eli, on the other hand, had a relatively brutal first four years in the league. His Rate+ has been above 100 every single season but one (2013) since 2008.

From 2008 to now, his Rate+ is 102. The gap between 98 and 102 isn't huge, but over the course of a career, it's the difference between Alex Smith and Joe Namath. (Granted, Namath was overrated at shit, but my point is that it's good enough to get in.)

Also, take Rate+ with a grain of salt. It has Daunte Culpepper at 111 and Dan Marino at 113. Sometimes, perception matters just as much.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

RetepAdam. said:


> Plunkett was all over the place throughout his career.
> 
> Eli, on the other hand, had a relatively brutal first four years in the league. His Rate+ has been above 100 every single season but one (2013) since 2008.
> 
> ...


yeah that's still not good (102). that's barely above average. the hof should be for guys who were tops at their positions or at least won a shit ton of titles and other stuff. you kinda proved my point, eli's prime years net him an average of 102 where 100 is average. after the last sb, eli hasn't got back to the playoffs. i simply don't understand putting a guy in the hall for being slightly above average in his prime, missing the playoffs as many times as he's made it. people talking like he put's up 4000 and 25 td's w a rating in the mid 80s. well, that's the average pretty much right now, and has been for a bit. this is an inflated era of passing stats and eli is constantly being outdone by 10 guys or so a year.

the culpepper part doesn't surprise me. rate+ is a good metric but in that case it doesn't tell everything.



this is gonna be my last post on the topic cause i've already said too much on this. just feel strongly he is not even close to being HoF worthy.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

:woah Pre-inury Culpepper was probably as good as Marino if he had played a full career


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Lord Brady said:


> yeah that's still not good (102). that's barely above average. the hof should be for guys who were tops at their positions or at least won a shit ton of titles and other stuff. you kinda proved my point, eli's prime years net him an average of 102 where 100 is average. after the last sb, eli hasn't got back to the playoffs. i simply don't understand putting a guy in the hall for being slightly above average in his prime, missing the playoffs as many times as he's made it. people talking like he put's up 4000 and 25 td's w a rating in the mid 80s. well, that's the average pretty much right now, and has been for a bit. this is an inflated era of passing stats and eli is constantly being outdone by 10 guys or so a year.
> 
> the culpepper part doesn't surprise me. rate+ is a good metric but in that case it doesn't tell everything.
> 
> ...


You seem to keep trying to paint those arguing that Eli Manning will get in as suggesting that he's worthy of getting in on numbers alone. Of course he isn't. The only reason he's even in consideration is because he won two Super Bowls (and two Super Bowl MVPs). Multiple people have said this several times in this thread.

But comparing him to Jim Plunkett is flawed because as average as Eli is, he's still better than Plunkett — and his career numbers will end up looking much, much better on paper.

That's the difference. Plunkett won two Super Bowls and had an otherwise below-average career as a journeyman. Eli won two Super Bowls, and the rest of his career was _juuuuuust_ good enough that it's not a complete joke to put him in. So, he'll get in.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

tbf his first SB MVP was bullshit. So much flukey shit happened in that game, and he was bailed out by pure luck with the Tyree catch, and a dropped INT, while his D line played the best game of their lives. He was like the fourth most valuable player of that game.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I am worried about the game at Tampa Bay tomorrow.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Pats on a bye, atleast Green Bay vs 49'ers looks decent if for nothing else other than a points fest


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

Jared Abbrederis promoted from the practice squad. I expect Davante Adams to miss more than just this week. This is a smart move, the offense has been fine without Adams and this will allow him to get healthy for the second half of the season. I don't expect Abbrederis to have much of a role on offense, instead taking over for Ty Montgomery for special teams. Montgomery has been doing fine given his unexpected increased role on offense, no need to expose him to more hits on special teams.

Letroy Guion is back from suspension which will help bolster the d-line. Hopefully the wait for the Guion/Raji pairing is worth it.

The Packers should sit Morgan Burnett until he's healthy instead of taking this week-to-week approach with his calf injury. Micah Hyde can do fine filling in for Burnett.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

I don't care that the Jets will probably spank Miami, an extra game makes for a great Sunday.

Andrew Luck isn't playing today. Good job, front office.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

Renegade™ said:


> Pats on a bye, atleast Green Bay vs 49'ers looks decent if for nothing else other than a points fest


Like Green Bay just rolling all over the 49ers? That kind of points fest? We have a couple match ups that are better than that game..

PS: Love the Fallout 4 sig, just pre ordered my copy yesterday :mark:

-----------
I had to pick up Blake Bortles to fill in for the hurt Luck, not sure how I feel about that. Of course the season I draft Luck he misses his first game.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Tata Toothy said:


> Like Green Bay just rolling all over the 49ers? That kind of points fest? We have a couple match ups that are better than that game..
> 
> PS: Love the Fallout 4 sig, just pre ordered my copy yesterday :mark:
> 
> ...


:ti GB being able to stop :kaep

They are fucking retarded vs the Niners










They can't do shit, he'll either run for 200 yards or throw for 300


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

not really looking forward to any game today


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

WHO DEY! WHO DEY! WHO DEY THINK ARE GONNA BEAT THEM BENGALS! NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOBOOOOODYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!



















KEEP ON GRINDING IN THE TRENCHES :mark:​


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Cutler is active :mark:


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

The Dolphins are never going to be good.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Jets O-Line/Ivory is fucking bullying them. At least show some type of resistance before the game ends Miami.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Tannehill is worthless. He had 80 yards passing up until a minute ago. He keeps trying to go deep and missing his target by a mile :lol I can't believe they gave this guy the contract that they did.


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

Good gravy Houston sucks on offense, making their defense work overtime and they aren't doing to great either, except Watt as expected.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Bengals looking pathetic vs a baaaad KC team.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Stax Classic said:


> Bengals looking pathetic vs a baaaad KC team.


I don't like that they haven't stopped them on one possession yet. I don't care if it is just field goals right now, Bengals D is spending too much time on the field.

EDIT: It appears all I had to do was say something about it. KC punts on first possession in 2nd half. :mark:


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Looks like the Texans are once again garbage. Shame since they were a really good team not too long ago. No QB, no offense and this is what happens.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Yeah Texans are picking in the top 5. Shame that Clowney has gone the way that he has so far.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

BENGALS :mark:. 4-0 :mark:. WHO DEY :mark:.









Lol this is getting kinda boring though. I want a fucking challenge :mark:. WE WANT YOU SEATTLE :mark:. NEXT WEEK :mark:. COME AT US :mark:.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

I don't fucking care happens today. A win would be great, but it probably won't happen.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Ickey Shuffle said:


> BENGALS :mark:. 4-0 :mark:. WHO DEY :mark:.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wait until Arizona blows your doors off :ti


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Stax Classic said:


> Wait until Arizona blows your doors off :ti


A Cardinals team that has Buster Carson Palmer :drake1

I'm loosing sleep already :mj


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Yay Bears win. Don't know why they didn't try getting some more yardage towards the end there, they had like 30 seconds left and a timeout. Maybe Fox was weary of another turnover or something. And yeah, Gould is awesome. To think we basically picked him up off the street 10 years ago.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

_/Stannis Baratheon voice_: _Losing_ sleep, *Cash*.

For WF's BENGALS fans:






:dance :dance :dance :dance 
@AryaDark @Ash @Ickey Shuffle


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Starting the season 4-0, though.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

DesolationRow said:


> _/Stannis Baratheon voice_: _Losing_ sleep, *Cash*.
> 
> For WF's BENGALS fans:
> 
> ...


Bengals are unstoppable


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Today will be known as the Bridgewater massacre. He's getting KILLED :lol


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

:lmao :lmao :lmao 

:mark: :mark: :mark:
@AryaDark


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

The Eagles lost to the Redskins? I didn't realize it was that bad.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

4-0 Packers :mark:

:rodgers2


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

4-0 :mark:

Rough day offensively, especially for the o-line. The 49ers defense played tough the whole game. The way Rodgers worked the pocket on the TD pass and James Jones’ sideline catch though. :banderas

The Defense finally didn’t get burned by Kaepernick, too bad it took Kaep regressing as a QB. Absolutely loving what the pass rush has been doing lately. I know I’ve been impatient with the draft and develop approach on the defensive side, but it looks like it might be paying off now. Green Bay has some depth that allows them to consistently get pressure on the QB.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

prob the worst nfl sunday i can remember


bengals impressed me

lol at the bills

rams wtf. beat seattle and zona but lose to the skins


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Yeah really shit lineup of games today/tonight.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Lord Brady said:


> prob the worst nfl sunday i can remember
> 
> 
> bengals impressed me
> ...


Adam Carolla will tell you beat the good teams and shit the bed vs the bad is classic Rams play


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Lord Brady said:


> bengals impressed me


Our weak spot is still our LB core. But that should be alleviated when Burfict comes back November 1st. At least the tackling somewhat improved all around after last week when Steve Smith exploded.

The main thing is *balance.* Everyone touched the ball. Perfect split between Gio and Hill. I'm happy for Jeremy. He really needed this performance to get his confidence back. He was looking like Rudi Johnson for the past few weeks :lol. And Dalton really improved on his deep ball. He actually looks down the field at the receivers now instead of short dump offs, screens, and checkdowns.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

4-0.

That TD run when the defense sold out on 4th down was disappointing, but otherwise, they did a great job against Peterson. Six sacks is always helpful. Not recovering the first two forced fumbles is less so. Slippery field today. Both teams had players falling down, including the Broncos' DBs a couple times. Talib also didn't have a great day in coverage.

When push came to shove, though, they got the job done.


----------



## DontYouDareBeSour (Sep 22, 2015)

pretty boring day of football


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*WHOfuckingDEY?*


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Bengals v Seahawks is the game of the week next sunday


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

I never got to do my postgame rant because I had work. Soooooooooo...

JESUS TAP-DANCING CHRIST!!!!! FUCK THIS HORSESHIT TEAM!!

Just when I thought they couldn't find anymore ways to disappoint me, this basic goddamn motherfucking Cleveland ass Browns team manages to sink to new lows and make me throw temper tantrums like a little bitch. For the past 16 years, the only thing they've brought to the once proud football city of Cleveland is great shame and dishonor. And you know what the worst part about all this is? They NEVER end up being the worst team in the titty-fucking league. They usually get cute and find ways to win a few games just so they can avoid getting the number 1 pick in the draft. We can't even be consistently bad or consistently good. We just flip-flop from one and the other each week/season and never have a solid foundation to build on.

WE FLIP-FLOP SO MUCH, IT'S LIKE WE'RE THE "DONALD ASS-FACE TRUMP" OF THE NATIONAL FUCKBALL LEAGUE!! 4-12 or 5-11 sounds about right. That's how they usually finish, isn't it? Well fuck this. Scrap it all. Having no football team is better than dealing with this no Vaseline up the ass shit every godforsaken Sunday. Fire everybody right now. Scrap this raggedy ass team and may their grandmothers fornicate with a grizzly bear and contract herpes. Fuck Josh McCown, fuck Mike Pettine, fuck the coaching staff, fuck the offense, fuck the Crow, fuck those ugly shit stain new uniforms, fuck the "improvements" to the stadium that the city paid for, fuck Ray Farmer, fuck Jimmy Haslam, fuck our "slightly above average" defense....... FUCK EVERYTHING FOREVER!!!!!!!!








































....except Travis Benjamin. He's cool.

/rant


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)




----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Lord Brady said:


>


Mock all you want, but you know it's the damn truth. Us Cleveland fans don't deserve the amount of bullshit this team has put us through for the past 16 years. If the Patriots were like that, you'd be crying a river too.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Damn, he missed. OT. :mark:


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

The Absolute said:


> Mock all you want, but you know it's the damn truth. Us Cleveland fans don't deserve the amount of bullshit this team has put us through for the past 16 years. If the Patriots were like that, you'd be crying a river too.


most likely


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Spiller wins the game for the Saints!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Josh Norman with an excellent game today. Two picks, and defending passes basically on an island. 

Inb4 the NFLPA petitions to have the kicker position eliminated from the game.

JFC Dallas fpalm


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

Well, so much for overtime.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

i feel bad for dallas

any team loses their qb and best player and they're also done

take rodgers/jordy brady/gronk away and watch what happens there



shame because a healthy dallas team was one of the most entertaining teams and they were the 1 nfc team last year that stood up to green bay and seattle


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

What if Dallas beats the Patriots?:side:


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

MrMister said:


> What if Dallas beats the Patriots?:side:


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

As a Pack fan: A. good to see the Pack grind one out to 4-0 (hopefully the post season ends up more like 2010 :mark: and less like the 15-1 2011 year) and B. along those same lines, good to see Charles Woodson enter the top 10 in interceptions in career interceptions today. Hell of a complete player when he got to the Pack who was an absolute hawk either intercepting, diving for balls or if he got beat got really good at stripping balls. Obviously was effective at those crazy Capers blitzes too and yet despite his hawkness he could certainly tackle. One of the better overall football resumes: Mr Ohio in high school, Heisman winner and on a national champ team in college, on two superbowl teams with one win and without the Tuck rule would be on three . Very complete player who is now in top 10 interceptions career, only guy on the 50 (hell now 60)-20 club and a DPOTY award with plenty of other accolades. Effective in 3 decades through whole game-style changes and even nearing 40 still a solid player. Hell of an overall football run.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The Giants finally have SOME luck in the health department for the first time since 2011, and what do you know? They're actually competing. Still got work to do, but this team is starting to gel more and more, even without Cruz. Just let Cruz take his time getting back, so when he does come back, he's 100%. Randle is finally starting to make his presence felt after playing the first two games of the season nowhere near 100%. Good to see him getting healthier week by week and contribute more and more. Offensive Line is playing worlds better than any Giant fan could have imagined in August. Spags is getting more out of this defense with absolutely no pass-rush whatsoever. Ridiculously impressive. Imagine if JPP hadn't blown a finger and a half off. 

That said, I think the personnel is better than generally perceived. Three players...one at each level...are to my eyes playing as well as anyone in the league at their positions. DT Robert Hankins, LB Devon Kennard, and Safety Landon Collins are making plays all over the place. Always around the ball, always playing physically, playing downhill. Certainly, a nice young core on the defensive side of the ball to build around. In the case of those three guys I think we might have some really good players. They look instinctive and violent.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

im just happy this week is done after monday. it was a brutal set of games and BYE weeks are never fun.... except the ones in January :mark: 

not really into the whole power ranks thing but in the AFC: NE, DEN, CIN are the 3 best teams. Jets have been great too but Fitz is holding them back. Steelers and Ravens have been good but unlucky. Flacco needs some weapons next season.

NFC has basically been the Packers. Seattle hasn't hit their stride yet and Zona we all know is good but i don't think they're great.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

is chip kelly the worst GM in the past 10 years? srs question? he got rid of so much talent and replaced it with so many pieces that don't fit together, while keeping an incredibly shitty oline, and has ruined the team he coaches.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

LUCK said:


> is chip kelly the worst GM in the past 10 years? srs question? he got rid of so much talent and replaced it with so many pieces that don't fit together, while keeping an incredibly shitty oline, and has ruined the team he coaches.


To answer your question, I don't know. All I can say is, as a Giants fan, words couldn't describe how happy I was when DeSean, McCoy, and Maclin all left Philly. Literally the happiest I've been about football since the 2011 Super Bowl.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

I think if this continues to fail in Philly he will go down as the biggest bust of a coach in maybe nfl history. Even more so than guys like Spurrier. Kelly took over Philly and lots thought he'd change the league forever. Early on it looked possible. Nick Foles threw 27 td's to 2 picks in year 1 :wut


I actually don't think the Maclin and Shady moves were that bad considering how rb's decline and Maclin wanting a ton. receivers are one of the most replaceable positions. Bringing in Mathews and Agholor didn't seen to be a negative transition. The Bradford trade though is one that looks bad. Not only giving up Foles but a 2nd and 5th. Bradford looked ok in the 2nd half today but before that he was doing nothing but an alex smith impersonation. Kelly drafting Smith in the 1st was awful as well. Dude was pegged as a 3rd round talent. 


I'm torn because I've always had a soft spot for the eagles but watching them fuck up means more EDP rage videos :mark: plus all the crazy ass philly fans online rage too :mark:


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

btw vinatieri is a first ballot HOF and if you disagree then you have bad opinions. first player to ever get 1000 points with two different teams, what a legend. :drose


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Chip Kelly the coach isn't too bad but Chip Kelly the GM is awful. Should've never given him that much power.


----------



## polar bear (Jul 29, 2015)

Lord Brady said:


> im just happy this week is done after monday. it was a brutal set of games and BYE weeks are never fun.... except the ones in January :mark:
> 
> not really into the whole power ranks thing but in the AFC: NE, DEN, CIN are the 3 best teams. Jets have been great too but Fitz is holding them back. Steelers and Ravens have been good but unlucky. Flacco needs some weapons next season.
> 
> NFC has basically been the Packers. Seattle hasn't hit their stride yet and Zona we all know is good but i don't think they're great.


Now I do agree with your assessment of the AFC though I don't know in NFC yes I do agree the Packers have been the best team so far though Carolina is 4-0 and have won 2 in a row without their best player on defense , Atlanta is 4-0, Arizona IMO still has the best defense in football, and the Rams hold victories over the Seahawks and the Cardinals (also lost to the Skins and the Steelers though that's a different story)


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Redskins @Saints @titans
Bucs @niners
Colts
Vikings
@Bucs @panthers @Jags
Panthers
Saints


falcons are a legitimate 16-0 team with this pathetic remaining schedule. :wee-bey


----------



## polar bear (Jul 29, 2015)

Personally my power rankings Top 5


1. New England they won the Super Bowl and I've seen no reason to not have them at number one


2. Arizona despite this weeks loss IMO the best defense in football and very talented on offense as well


3. Green Bay Have beaten some very good teams though I'm still not sold on the wide outs 


4. Carolina are 4-0 and have won I believe 2 in a row without there best player on defense, though the teams that they have beaten are pretty much all bottom feeders up to this point though they have looked good

5. Denver you know they are 4-0 and they're good problem is the Patriots are a whole lot better and I haven't seen that much from them to make me think they're great though at this point I'll put them over the Bengals and Seahawks for now at least


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Agreed with @Chrome: Chip Kelly's a solid coach and a _terrible_ GM. 

Also, DeMarco Murray being upset with "the plays being called" was quite predictable, wasn't it? :lol This Eagles implosion is highly entertaining, at least. 

Niners holding Rodgers and Green Bay to 17 is a fine moral victory. Kaepernick needs to go. The offense is putrid, somehow even worse than I thought it would be. Just about everybody on the team is furious, and that is evident in every last bit of body language from the entire team. This is an historically atrocious offense. Armstead and Lynch and the DBs can hold their heads high, and Carlos Hyde, despite this game, is still a gem. Pears is simply awful and should be cut immediately. The offensive line is revoltingly poor, there is no getting around it... Having said that, Kaepernick is simply awful in the pocket. It's the perfect storm of abysmal components linked together. Green Bay was beatable today, but the other team needed to have an offense with a pulse. The Niners don't have that, and it's not as simple as removing Kaepernick since Gabbert and Thompson are both, firstly, terribly untested, and, secondly, almost certainly lousy as well. Niners are going to have to hunker down. It's not the worst time in the world to be bad; the NFC West, outside of San(ta) FranC(lara)isco, is fairly stout this season. Rebuild through the draft. :lol at this coaching staff, though. @SHIV calls the state the Niners are in "_The Walking Jed_"; I have yet to see _The Walking Dead_ but I certainly understand what he's saying. Haha.

Thought gleaned from the first four weeks: Bill Callahan is perhaps the most underrated coach in the NFL. Washington's offensive line is looking more like Dallas's from last year every week and you can see his fingerprints all over it. Media mogul Ted Turner once called sports "war without killing"; in football the offensive line is the most fundamental element to successful football "warfare" there is, as intrinsic to the game as the Greek phalanx was for the Athenians before, during and after the Battle of Delium in 424 BC. Hell, the Sumerian stele from the 25th century BC is the great granddaddy of 'em all, for what historians know. Callahan's deployment of his offensive line is second to no one in the NFL, and it was one of the chief reasons why the Redskins defeated the Eagles, aside from everything else, ha.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

There was a time I wanted the Bears to trade for Kaep, but I can safely say that time has passed. :lol


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

WrestlingOracle said:


> B. along those same lines, good to see Charles Woodson enter the top 10 in interceptions in career interceptions today. Hell of a complete player when he got to the Pack who was an absolute hawk either intercepting, diving for balls or if he got beat got really good at stripping balls. Obviously was effective at those crazy Capers blitzes too and yet despite his hawkness he could certainly tackle. One of the better overall football resumes: Mr Ohio in high school, Heisman winner and on a national champ team in college, on two superbowl teams with one win and without the Tuck rule would be on three . Very complete player who is now in top 10 interceptions career, only guy on the 50 (hell now 60)-20 club and a DPOTY award with plenty of other accolades. Effective in 3 decades through whole game-style changes and even nearing 40 still a solid player. Hell of an overall football run.


WOODSON.

Might as well chalk this up to something positive on the day then. Close losses are always the most bitter pill to swallow. Would have been terrific if Browns & Vikings didn't live up to expectations and shit the bed w/the teams everyone expected to beat em. Raiders could have had the loss, but remained dead even w/Denver at this point. The scenarios that could have been. It's not a lost cause & stranger things have happened, but when they're undefeated at the start and still finding ways to adapt to things as an overall unit, the growth of Raiders still looks to not be enough. Next week is in Oakland too so if anything can be a positive spin on paper, it's that.

Oh, and another moral victory for Raiders: A RELIABLE KICKER. That's been the case for the decade plus Seabass has been there, but still, at this current stage, fuck yeah, man.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

More EDP fuckery. :drose


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

The Giants are probably the most confusing team in the NFL (well, either them or the Rams). 

I could easily make the argument that they SHOULD be 4-0, but their lousy play calling and clock management cost them their first two games. The flip side of that is that if you take into account all the stupid mistakes they made in the games they won, I could just as easily argue that they should be 0-4. 

Look at the Bills game yesterday. That play in the 4th quarter where Eli got picked....why on Earth are you throwing in that situation. You run the ball, and if you don't get in, you kick a field goal, get three scores up, and put the game out of reach with less time on the clock. We should have had the game won right then and there, but no, dumb play call. We were lucky the Bills became penalty prone this week and didn't capitalize, but we could have easily given away another game right there.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

I know this can be said for 3/4th's of the league, but I hope we'll organize kicker tryouts this week ( 99% sure we don't because it's the Bengals ). Every time Mike Nugent attempts a kick now, I'll hold my breath. He's making me uncomfortable.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

LUCK said:


> btw vinatieri is a first ballot HOF and if you disagree then you have bad opinions. first player to ever get 1000 points with two different teams, what a legend. :drose


if a kicker ever deserved to make it it's him


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

TripleG said:


> The Giants are probably the most confusing team in the NFL (well, either them or the Rams).
> 
> I could easily make the argument that they SHOULD be 4-0, but their lousy play calling and clock management cost them their first two games. The flip side of that is that if you take into account all the stupid mistakes they made in the games they won, I could just as easily argue that they should be 0-4.
> 
> Look at the Bills game yesterday. That play in the 4th quarter where Eli got picked....why on Earth are you throwing in that situation. You run the ball, and if you don't get in, you kick a field goal, get three scores up, and put the game out of reach with less time on the clock. We should have had the game won right then and there, but no, dumb play call. We were lucky the Bills became penalty prone this week and didn't capitalize, but we could have easily given away another game right there.


Giants are exactly where they should be. Bills could have won that game yesterday, but they're the Bills. There were two TDs called back by penalties, one that might not have actually occurred, and the other a really really bad pointless chop block.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

healthy dallas team would have won the east easily. door is open for NY with philly still figuring shit out.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

tough loss for oakland btw i was rooting for them to be good this year


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*The Dolphins just fired Joe Philbin.*


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Dolphins didn't even wait for Philbin to finish the season and see if things pan out. Yikes.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

After Tannehill being awful, and their hyped D line being even more awful I don't blame them. Every time that organization takes a step forward they end up taking three steps back. Might as well set a precedent so people stop treating Miami as a retirement community.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

I'm extremely disappointed in Tannehill this year too. He had me fooled.


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

I'm surprised that Philbin lasted this long as a head coach. Philbin's head coaching potential was over estimated due to McCarthy and Rodgers. Philbin was the OC for a number of years, but McCarthy had a hand in calling the plays. It's easy to look great as a OC when Rodgers is leading the offense.



The Absolute said:


> Dolphins didn't even wait for Philbin to finish the season and see if things pan out. Yikes.


What's going to pan out, another uninspired 8-8 season?

Philbin isn't head coach material and it's been that way for 3 seasons. It's better for the Dolphins to cut their losses now instead going through the season with a lame duck coach.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Like all teams, if you don't have a QB, you're pretty much fucked. Miami doesn't have a QB. I never understood why Miami took Tannehill. He was showing some signs of why last season. But he's probably never going to be good.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Suh looking like Haynesworth 2.0


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

In before he stomps on Brady's head


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

suh wouldn't want any of that


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

49ers should trade for hasselbeck IMO. Hasselbeck>kaep imo


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

So that IND can have :kaep?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

God no, Hyde plz


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

bah gawd king at the falcons remaining schedule


Redskins @Saints @titans
Bucs
@49ers
Colts
Vikings
@bucs @panthers @Jags
Panthers
Saints



:jr




*edit* this has already been mentioned



at least i got julio and freeman on my money team :brady5


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

DesolationRow said:


> Niners holding Rodgers and Green Bay to 17 is a fine moral victory. Kaepernick needs to go. The offense is putrid, somehow even worse than I thought it would be. Just about everybody on the team is furious, and that is evident in every last bit of body language from the entire team. This is an historically atrocious offense. Armstead and Lynch and the DBs can hold their heads high, and Carlos Hyde, despite this game, is still a gem. Pears is simply awful and should be cut immediately. The offensive line is revoltingly poor, there is no getting around it... Having said that, Kaepernick is simply awful in the pocket. It's the perfect storm of abysmal components linked together. Green Bay was beatable today, but the other team needed to have an offense with a pulse. The Niners don't have that, and it's not as simple as removing Kaepernick since Gabbert and Thompson are both, firstly, terribly untested, and, secondly, almost certainly lousy as well. Niners are going to have to hunker down. It's not the worst time in the world to be bad; the NFC West, outside of San(ta) FranC(lara)isco, is fairly stout this season. Rebuild through the draft. :lol at this coaching staff, though. @SHIV calls the state the Niners are in "_The Walking Jed_"; I have yet to see _The Walking Dead_ but I certainly understand what he's saying. Haha.



just a note, i don't think you guys hold green bay to only 17 points if niners were actually in the game at any point in the second half. i'd expect to rodgers to have thrown a lot more if that was the case and not just try to run out the clock, but the niners defense was still solid overall from what i did see in the first half, definitely did one of the better jobs against rodgers this year.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

MrMister said:


> Like all teams, if you don't have a QB, you're pretty much fucked. Miami doesn't have a QB. I never understood why Miami took Tannehill. He was showing some signs of why last season. But he's probably never going to be good.


*
On Saturday during practice, [Ryan] Tannehill, after a couple of practice squad players forced turnovers, Tannehill made negative comments toward them, including saying: “Enjoy your practice squad paycheck, enjoy your practice squad trophy.”

Sources say this has been going on for the past few weeks as the practice squad players have been intercepting Tannehill and frustrating the former Texas A&M wide receiver turned quarterback.*

:lol Apparently Philbin had to tell the practice squad to start taking it easy on Tannehill. 

I never thought he was good, not even last year. 



Lord Brady said:


> Suh looking like Haynesworth 2.0


He has enough time to turn it around. I don't think he'll ever be as bad as Haynesworth, who was a complete fraud and crook. He didn't even try after he got paid, that's why he's a GOAT piece of shit.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Tannehill himself is close to NFL practice squad level. :lol

What a shitty leader. I mean there are great high school QBs that don't have this terrible attitude.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Godway said:


> *
> On Saturday during practice, [Ryan] Tannehill, after a couple of practice squad players forced turnovers, Tannehill made negative comments toward them, including saying: “Enjoy your practice squad paycheck, enjoy your practice squad trophy.”
> 
> Sources say this has been going on for the past few weeks as the practice squad players have been intercepting Tannehill and frustrating the former Texas A&M wide receiver turned quarterback.*
> ...












he just wanted his money so he could go snowing


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

Stax Classic said:


> :ti GB being able to stop :kaep
> 
> They are fucking retarded vs the Niners
> 
> ...


Or get sacked 6 times and throw a INT. He ran for 57 yards and threw for 160.. So your prediction was close. :flair4

Its the Niners, and Kaep looked terrible again, this isn't 2012-2013 Kaep. The 49ers are the most dysfunctional team from top to bottom, its not all Kaeps fault but he's not helping his cause the last year and a half. Trent Baalke should step down ASAP.

"You aint Russell Wilison, Bro"

That gif is hilarious though.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Man.... Tannehill is an asshole. Not that intercepting Tannehill is hard or anything, but maybe those practice squaders should be getting his paycheck.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

idk why ppl say this isn't kaep from 2012, 2013 lol. it's the same guy... coaches just figured him out. dude can't read defenses and runs at the first sign of trouble (#1 option being covered).


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

LUCK said:


> just a note, i don't think you guys hold green bay to only 17 points if niners were actually in the game at any point in the second half. i'd expect to rodgers to have thrown a lot more if that was the case and not just try to run out the clock, but the niners defense was still solid overall from what i did see in the first half, definitely did one of the better jobs against rodgers this year.


It's interesting: I am inclined to agree with you, as a matter of general truism. Having said that, the Packers only really played intentionally conservatively to kill the clock with their final two possessions. Otherwise the Niners seemed to actually thwart Rodgers with a fair deal of regularity. Now, having said that, I still think, deep down, knowing Rodgers and the Packers, that if the Niners had actually done anything on offense at all, things would have been different. It's difficult to definitively say that, though. As you note, the Niners' defense certainly deserves credit for putting up the fight that they did. (It should also be noted that a couple of the biggest plays of the day for the Packers were ostensibly referee-assisted, such as the controversial Cobb play. Not that I think that the Niners would have won without that call but it does speak to how gritty the defense was, that at least one or two of the Packers' biggest offensive plays were somewhat gifted to them by calls that Trent Dilfer and several other analysts were noting were among the worst of the season in any game. Again, no homerism here, it's just what happened.)

Honestly, though, it's the offensive catastrophe that is the offensive performance which rendered the questions we are both asking about the Niners' defensive effort moot. The more I think about the game the more hilarious it becomes. Geep Chryst is an abominable OC. And Tomsula, the figurehead appointed by Jed York, letting those plays go through, has lost the locker room in a way that Jim Harbaugh never did: it's strangely fitting that whispers of an alleged state of existence have brought on the real thing. :lmao 3rd and 11? Run the read option! 3rd and 10? Run the read option! At your own 1-yard-line, in your own end zone? Run the read option... AGAIN! :faint: :lmao 3rd and 8? Power run!!!... With Reggie Bush!!! :lmao :maisielol :hglol BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!! :lmao :lmao :lmao

Looking forward to what this Niners brain trust puts together for Sackorpick against the GIANTS on Sunday Night Football! :dance :dance :dance :lol


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

LOL at that ending


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

geez are the Lions ever awful.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

SEA hasn't looked too good either, really is the Cards division to lose


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Only the Lions man.... 

And according to Espns head ref guy there should've been an illegal batting to give the Lions the ball back at the spot of the foul. Of course the ref, who was staring right at the ball, would fuck up that call.

Sighhhhh


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Seahawks paid that ref off, obviously.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Was not aware that it's illegal to bat the ball like that. I can see why it should be. Can we get the replacement refs back?


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

The whole "offensive fumble goes out of bounds in the endzone" rule needs to be changed. The defense shouldn't be rewarded for not gaining possession.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

What should it be changed to?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Now we've got the Fail Mary and the Fail Fumble.


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

^ The offense should keep possession and the new line of scrimmage should be were the fumble occurred. For example if a player fumbles on the 2 yard line and it goes out of bounds in the endzone, the offense should retain possession on the 2 yard line.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Yeah Im a bit bias as a Pack fan (and honestly Pete Carrol's constant smug look with the gum chomp rubs me the wrong way), but damn this guy gets lucky on shit. Fail mary replacement ref game, historically boneheaded lapses by Clinton Dix and forever more infamously Bostick (who didn't do his assigned job on the play) and one could argue the knee intercetion. During the superbowl, the "worst call in nfl history" has massively overshadowed the juggling sitdown catch the Seahawks came up with to be in that position. Now this fumble blunder that would've put the ball for the Lions on the half yard line. Jeez.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

No way. You fumble out of the endzone it's a touchback. Tough luck.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Yeah I don't think the offense should get to keep the ball in that situation. Think the rule is fine as is.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

"illegal bat" by rule should've been called. Ball at inches of goaline. Ball didnt bounce out of endzone on its own. Albeit the Seahawks wouldve recovered regardless, but point still stands.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

DesolationRow said:


> It's interesting: I am inclined to agree with you, as a matter of general truism. Having said that, the Packers only really played intentionally conservatively to kill the clock with their final two possessions. Otherwise the Niners seemed to actually thwart Rodgers with a fair deal of regularity. Now, having said that, I still think, deep down, knowing Rodgers and the Packers, that if the Niners had actually done anything on offense at all, things would have been different. It's difficult to definitively say that, though. As you note, the Niners' defense certainly deserves credit for putting up the fight that they did. (It should also be noted that a couple of the biggest plays of the day for the Packers were ostensibly referee-assisted, such as the controversial Cobb play. Not that I think that the Niners would have won without that call but it does speak to how gritty the defense was, that at least one or two of the Packers' biggest offensive plays were somewhat gifted to them by calls that Trent Dilfer and several other analysts were noting were among the worst of the season in any game. Again, no homerism here, it's just what happened.)
> 
> Honestly, though, it's the offensive catastrophe that is the offensive performance which rendered the questions we are both asking about the Niners' defensive effort moot. The more I think about the game the more hilarious it becomes. Geep Chryst is an abominable OC. And Tomsula, the figurehead appointed by Jed York, letting those plays go through, has lost the locker room in a way that Jim Harbaugh never did: it's strangely fitting that whispers of an alleged state of existence have brought on the real thing. :lmao 3rd and 11? Run the read option! 3rd and 10? Run the read option! At your own 1-yard-line, in your own end zone? Run the read option... AGAIN! :faint: :lmao 3rd and 8? Power run!!!... With Reggie Bush!!! :lmao :maisielol :hglol BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!! :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> Looking forward to what this Niners brain trust puts together for Sackorpick against the GIANTS on Sunday Night Football! :dance :dance :dance :lol


you guys, in recent years, have kicked the Packers ass to be fair, so I'm not trying to dismiss the effort of the defense or the possibility you guys could have won had you had any type of offensive game, but ya, I think Rodgers might have hulked up in the 4th if it was closer. Or not. We'll never know!

And refs do have a habit of playing the best QBs out when they throw to their receivers and it happens way too often. While watching the Broncos game I saw DT beg for a flag and he got it. I saw the same thing happen a few weeks ago. Hardly seems like a coincidence. Happens with the Pats too. Just the way shit goes sometimes and it's annoying. I guess it's what happens when "you're old enough to get a flag" :side:


Oh and speaking of the Niners offensive futility, while watching on Sunday I saw them run on a third and 11 and just laughed my ass off. It was the most conservative call I've seen on third down in the first half. I literally have no idea why they do some of the things they do, but I hope Niner fans are realizing it wasn't all Greg Roman's fault that the offense has been in shambles for awhile(Roman _should _have ran the ball more tho).


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

the refs give flags to brady out of fear


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

I hope the Seagulls play better than what they did tonight. That was uninspiring and unimpressive. But I guess they didn't need to show their best against the Lions. Don't half-ass it on Sunday though. Gods speed Beastmode. I want you at 100%. I want all of you at your absolute best. I still remember from 4 years ago... I wonder will Sherman tries to call AJ Green overrated again after another whooping :hmm:




> "He wasn't anything special". "AJ Green is just a lot of noise talking and bad routes."


Just like what we showed against Baltimore a couple of weeks ago, the refs won't bail your asses out. We're not having that this year. So don't bank on that. It's time to make Seattle extinct again. And what an perfect place to do it is in the Jungle.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

LUCK said:


> you guys, in recent years, have kicked the Packers ass to be fair, so I'm not trying to dismiss the effort of the defense or the possibility you guys could have won had you had any type of offensive game, but ya, I think Rodgers might have hulked up in the 4th if it was closer. Or not. We'll never know!
> 
> And refs do have a habit of playing the best QBs out when they throw to their receivers and it happens way too often. While watching the Broncos game I saw DT beg for a flag and he got it. I saw the same thing happen a few weeks ago. Hardly seems like a coincidence. Happens with the Pats too. Just the way shit goes sometimes and it's annoying. I guess it's what happens when "you're old enough to get a flag" :side:
> 
> ...


Completely agreed on all counts, *Magic*.

:lol at that .gif, @Lord Brady.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

we need a prediction, cash. don't let us down.



also no one was buying what i was saying 3 years ago when i was calling kaep trash. now everyone knows. :mj


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

If only he was better at evaluating blocking 


Heh

https://mobile.twitter.com/jailposejesus/status/651209422249717760?ref_src=twsrc^tfw


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

The nerd made a mistake by fumbling and the refs made a mistake by not enforcing some dumb ass rule. Don't fumble the ball, geek.

This is the NFL where you can lose 9 games and still make the playoffs and host a game. This doesn't matter except to Vegas.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

LUCK said:


> we need a prediction, cash. don't let us down.
> 
> 
> 
> also no one was buying what i was saying 3 years ago when i was calling kaep trash. now everyone knows. :mj












None of that prediction shenanigans this year. I expected us to be this good ( while the whole clueless media/nation had us 3rd or last in the AFC North ). Keep on grinding one game at a time. Day by day. Step by step.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

you can be 16-0 and no one will believe that ginger devil would win a playoff game


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Bengals might make it past the 1st round. But if they do, they'll get eliminated in the divisional round. They won't make it to the AFC Title game imo.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

The only way CIN is making it past the wild card round is a first round bye


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)




----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Bengals do this every year. Look like a top team for a stretch and then fade. They're predictable like that, and like the opposite of the Seahawks, who play their best in the second half of the season. 

Oh and I've always known Kaep is trash. That team, when it was good, 100% carried him.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Lord Brady said:


>


Now put that together with last weeks all punts


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

The Lions would have found a way to blow it anyway.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Kaepernick falls down the line of many "running" QB's that come straight out of college, do good 1 year, then suck the next and never recover....RG3, That fat fucker that used to play for Oakland, Vince Young, That other fucker that used to play for Oakland, Kaepernick now. I'm sure I'm missing a few.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

you just named black guys.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

LUCK said:


> you just named black guys.




I am not aware of any white QB's that used to run all the time in college and then tried that in the NFL...



-edit-


TEBOW. Forgot about Tebow. :ti


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

@DesolationRow

The Walking Jed grows more ridiculous with every passing day.

http://sanfrancisco.cbslocal.com/20...-offer-for-tickets-gets-roasted-in-responses/


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

@SHIV

:sodone

Thanks to Jed York, the only thing left to stick in this team is a fork. 

SLACK OFF FOR GOFF.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

tebow only got 1 year :fuck

also russell was never good if he was one of the guys u meant


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

roddy white is unhappy with his role on the team and not satisfied with the amount of passes coming his way. :lmao


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Roddy White is lucky to still have a role on any team tbh :lol


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

i think he's senile


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Yeah he's nuts... That's why I picked up Leonard Hankerson in fantasy in a heartbeat.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Greg Hardy is shooting his mouth off about Tom Brady's wife and her sister...apparently he wants to fuel Brady to beat the Cowboys like they owe him money. Memo to Mr. Hardy...you might want to just shut up and play ball, especially in regards to talking shit about another player's wife especially after you just got off suspension for beating up your own domestic partner.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

yeah, a lot of outraged pats fans on the net lol. idc, only time i get pissed is when former plays call him overrated, but that is usually sour grapes. the bart scott thing didn't bother me either, i actually agreed w a lot of what he said. dude even said brady is one of the best ever and pats fans still got irate. the hardy thing was him just trying to make reporters laugh i think. that or he is just another black nfl player obsessed w white girls


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Brady being called overrated is funnier than Roddy White thinking he deserves more targets :lol

hope he comes out and throws all over Dallas 

Jeremy Hill questionable this week apparently with limited practice, might take a risk and start Dion Lewis alongside Arian Foster, just hope Hill doesn't have another stormer and Lewis struggles :mj2


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

pat fans that think brady is more important to the offense than Gronk are overrating. :mj


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

The Cowboys need to give Michael a legit shot at running back.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

LUCK said:


> pat fans that think brady is more important to the offense than Gronk are overrating. :mj


it's a qb league. gronk is better than brady at his position but it's not even a question of who is more valuable


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Gronk has extended Brady's career. This is pretty obvious. Nothing wrong with this. Rice did the same for Montana.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

I didn't know Russell Wilson is a fan of Skyline Chili









Alright. He's solidified himself as a cool guy. At least until/after the game Sunday :mj

EDIT: He's from Cincy, so of course he is fpalm :lol. I had Wisconsin on my mind when thinking of Wilson ( his college days ) :krillin


----------



## Dark Match Jobber (Jun 10, 2010)

We'll one of my fantasy teams is fucked

QB 1: Andrew Luck (Injured)
QB 2: Cam Newton (Bye)

:faint:


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

wouldn't be surprized at all if tonight's game ended 3-0.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

i'd literally watch darts or the fireplace channel for 4 hours over tonights game


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Lord Brady said:


> i'd literally watch darts or the fireplace channel for 4 hours over tonights game


Or just watch baseball. :shrug


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I literally don't even have a clue who is playing. And yeah I'm obviously watching baseball imo tbstax.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

MrMister said:


> I literally don't even have a clue who is playing. And yeah I'm obviously watching baseball imo tbstax.


Colts and Texans, and Luck isn't even playing. I'll probably check out some of it, mostly because football is my favorite sport.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

I'll be flipping back and forth between it and some hockey.

Got the house to myself tonight which is rare. Need to enjoy it.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Chrome said:


> Or just watch baseball. :shrug


oh i am, just being a twat


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

yall suck. hasselbeck>you imo.


no not an opinion. it is a fucking fact. HASSLEBECK


best QB in indy.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

I'm not even watching this game.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Bitch ass JJ Watt has been such a non factor. Hasn't been mentioned once until now, for a really bone headed roughing the passer call.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

LUCK said:


> yall suck. hasselbeck>you imo.
> 
> 
> no not an opinion. it is a fucking fact. HASSLEBECK
> ...


he put da team on his beck tho


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Who is this Indianapolis team????

Juggernauts.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Ickey Shuffle said:


> I didn't know Russell Wilson is a fan of Skyline Chili
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In Wilson's defense, he seems like a smart enough guy, and Skyline chili is fucking trash. So, I'll give him the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

RetepAdam. said:


> In Wilson's defense, he seems like a smart enough guy, and *Skyline chili is fucking trash*. So, I'll give him the benefit of the doubt.


Oh no you didn't just say that Peter :mj

@AryaDark @Ash @Mra22 @tark1n


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

give up a hail mary to hoyer with 1 second to go brehs. :no:



fuck off. give them life when they had none. goddamn.


----------



## NotGuilty (Apr 6, 2015)

Pitiful defense, i love it.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

this game has far surpassed the (low) expectations I had for it.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

lol at jj twat


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

I wish we can be in the AFC South. It's equivalent to an bye week.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

keep blocking colts and you know one will be stop LUCK once he returns. :luck


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

screw you texans









season is done see you next year


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

get outperformed by a qb i thought retired a few years ago


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

That Hoyer decision was booty.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

colts have the best two QBs in the division. :kobe3


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Oldest team in the league, yo. Doesn't even matter.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

The Texans are just a really, really, bad team. People often question how guys like Eli or Flacco get paid, well there's your answer. If you don't pay them, your QBs wind up being Brian Hoyer or Ryan Mallet.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

i think people are seriously not understand just how bad the other teams in the AFC south are tho.


we're beating them with hasselbeck at the moment. Luck isn't carrying us against them, we don't have some awesome defense, and we certainly aren't that great of a running team. These teams are just not well coached and/or lack a huge amount of talent.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

if the titans had won that game it miiiiiight have been interesting but there's no question indy is going to win the division. jags and texans are a mess. titans im not convinced they are onto something but their schedule is favorable and maybe wisenhunt and mariota can be a solid tandem


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

The entire AFC is shit really. In the West it's only Denver. In the North it's Cinci. In the South it's Indy. In the East is the NE. Everyone else is an also ran. Pittsburgh and Baltimore might get their shit together, but they're hurt badly by injuries to key players. lol jets pls

I'm not seeing much parity at all this year.


nfc is shit too before anyone starts crying


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

MrMister said:


> The entire AFC is shit really. In the West it's only Denver. In the North it's Cinci. In the South it's Indy. In the East is the NE. Everyone else is an also ran. Pittsburgh and Baltimore might get their shit together, but they're hurt badly by injuries to key players. lol jets pls
> 
> I'm not seeing much parity at all this year.
> 
> ...


I actually disagree. AFC has the most depth they've had in while. Bills and Jets are both good football teams imo. The only bad teams in the afc are the browns, afc south and so far miami. the rest of the teams i think are decent or better.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

wow citing the AFC East as depth. Jets and Bills are average at best.

None of the teams not mentioned can compete with Denver or New England. In the NFC, no one is beating Green Bay. Maybe Seattle will get their shit together. Cards will Card.


----------



## polar bear (Jul 29, 2015)

MrMister said:


> The entire AFC is shit really. In the West it's only Denver. In the North it's Cinci. In the South it's Indy. In the East is the NE. Everyone else is an also ran. Pittsburgh and Baltimore might get their shit together, but they're hurt badly by injuries to key players. lol jets pls
> 
> I'm not seeing much parity at all this year.
> 
> ...


4 good football teams right there in the AFC and I don't know the Chiefs are 1-3 though those 3 loses came to Denver, Green Bay, and Cincinnati, I think they are alright 

Chiefs, Jets, Steelers, Chargers, and Ravens are all alright


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

MrMister said:


> wow citing the AFC East as depth. Jets and Bills are average at best.
> 
> None of the teams not mentioned can compete with Denver or New England. In the NFC, no one is beating Green Bay. Maybe Seattle will get their shit together. Cards will Card.


jets are a good team for sure. top 3 defensive line in football. top 2-3 secondary in football. ivory, marhsall, decker, on offense. im not saying they are sb conteders but they are good. qb holds them back from contending


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Meh, lots of years the league has looked like absolute shit until the midway point. Then you start seeing teams step up. Hard to say right now.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

lol im just bitter that Dallas is so fucked. don't mind me.

i'm actually a believer that you can't tell what the fuck is going on in the NFL until around Thanksgiving.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

RetepAdam. said:


> In Wilson's defense, he seems like a smart enough guy, and *Skyline chili is fucking trash*. So, I'll give him the benefit of the doubt.





Ickey Shuffle said:


> Oh no you didn't just say that Peter :mj
> 
> @AryaDark @Ash @Mra22 @tark1n


TBH, Skyline Chili *is *fucking trash. :draper2

*Real *Cincinnatians eat Gold Star. :rusevyes


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Ash said:


> TBH, Skyline Chili *is *fucking trash. :draper2
> 
> *Real *Cincinnatians eat Gold Star. :rusevyes


And here I thought the competition between Skyline & Goldstar has ended :mj2


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

the nfl as a whole is shit and lacks talent.


i feel like this is accurate based on the fact that college football is awful and produces less quality players each year because it's a gimmick of the sport. cancel college football and start aiming to produce quality football players and the sport will get better.


not even joking about college football, it is the worst development system in the world.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

LUCK said:


> the nfl as a whole is shit and lacks talent.
> 
> 
> i feel like this is accurate based on the fact that college football is awful and produces less quality players each year because it's a gimmick of the sport. cancel college football and start aiming to produce quality football players and the sport will get better.
> ...


This is because it's not really a developmental league.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

which makes it even worse for the NFL.



they need to start their own and just run NCAA out of business, which really wouldn't be that difficult as long as they paid them in some way in order to attract lesser talents so they can complete a team and stuff.



really they just need to fix what's coming into the league from the draft.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

It's a fucking mess, I totally agree.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Instead they're going to have to change the NFL's play style to match what the kids in college know (and college what they played in high school really), you don't see too many pro style high school systems though


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

Why doesn't the NFL just bring back NFL Europa? It'll give them a developmental league for players who aren't ready for the NFL and the overseas presence they desire.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

yay cya bradley


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

cfb has been around long before the nfl so good luck w that


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

The Titans better stick with Andrews!


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

Dolphins will find a way to lose this week fpalm

Big game for Dalton and the Boys...you know what that means. Let's see if the Bengals are all groweds up this season and pull one out for once.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)




----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Lord Brady said:


> jets are a good team for sure. top 3 defensive line in football. top 2-3 secondary in football. ivory, marhsall, decker, on offense. im not saying they are sb conteders but they are good. qb holds them back from contending


Tough to gauge the Jets. We've looked legitimately great in at least one half of all our games, yet have looked like AIDS parts of others. The bye week and Sheldon's return should improve things. It's actually pretty amazing to think we're adding Richardson to that line. 

I think we're very thin on offence though. If either Marshall or Decker go down for any length of time then we're pretty much done. Fitz looks pretty hopeless throwing it anywhere else. Ivory's also hugely missed when he gets hurt and is pretty prone to injury. We had pretty much nothing without Decker and Ivory against Philly. 

The early signs with this defence are incredible though. They could be the best in the conference. The New England game will be a great test. 

In other news it's fucking depressing as hell hearing T.O grovelling for a chance with a team. Probably my favourite player when I was getting into the NFL.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

JPP missing fingers, Fells the TE might lose his foot to an infection. Pretty sure Coughlin is Jigsaw from the Saw movies


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

WHO DEY! WHO DEY! WHO DEY THINK ARE GONNA BEAT THEM BENGALS! NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOBOOOOOODDDDDDDYYYYYYY!!!!!!


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

So I might turn off this game soon. I refuse to put up with this fuckery today.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Nothing changes for the Rams :mj2


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Eh, you can say you did something no one else has with that pick :draper2


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Nope. Fuck this game. I'll see you guys next week.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

I hate regional television scheduling. I wanted to see Cincy get bitch slapped, not watch the dull Packers and dull Bears.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Just got back home. Wow I didn't miss much :mj2


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Gosh... Jamaal Charles. That looked very bad.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

I should've never went to the store. I cursed the Bengals for 3 qtrs :mj2

This is better. Now the defense needs to STEP UP!


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Cluch from the Cinncy field goal team, hustling on to the field there and hitting the game tying field goal to send it to overtime.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Sike I lied. I'm back.

These CIN/SEA and WAS/ATL games are going to OT. I gotta stick around for this.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

LMAO Chiefs. Good job.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

BROWNIES JUST SCORED AND GOT A 2-POINTER!!! These early games got me like:


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

CLUTCHLER


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Another OT game incoming unless our offense can pull a rabbit out of their assholes.

In other news, at least my 2nd favorite team (the Falcons) is now 5-0.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Ugh... Just go away Bengals.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Chrome and Ickey are probably jizzing their pants right now.

EDIT: Fuck McCown and Pettine and their shitty clock management.


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

Fun games so far lots of OT, bet the next set of games is a snooze fest.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Wow. I'm speechless. My hands shaking like a little bitch







:sodone


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*The game was never in doubt, Cash... NEVER IN DOUBT.*


----------



## twaughthammer (Jun 1, 2015)




----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

:mark: AND THAT'S WHY THEY PLAY THE FUCKING GAME!!!! :mark:

All these early games were fucking awesome. Falcons, Bengals, and Brownies all go to OT and pull rabbits out of their assholes to get the W. Today was a good day.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

hightower :fuck


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

If there's a QB more maddeningly inconsistent than Stafford, I'd love to meet him. Fucking guy is never gonna take the next step, man.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

he's consistently average


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Cowboys D making Brady their bitch right now. 4 sacks and it's not even halftime. Seesh.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

our line is not good. people thought it was because they design their offense to get rid of the ball asap.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

:lmao Lions cooking up a delicious batch of turnovers today.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Lord Brady said:


> he's consistently average


He's good enough where it's hard to justify replacing him, but bad enough where they'll never take the next step with him as their QB. Yes, the fumbles haven't been his fault, but he's made two BAD picks today and has generally not been worth the money he's being paid by the Lions. He's Andy Dalton with more talent and less consistency.

It doesn't help the Lions can't build an O-line to save their life, but it's year seven. He is what he is at this point, and that is simply a guy that can can lead them when they have a weaker schedule (see: 2014 and 2011) and can't when they have expectations/get the tougher stretch of the schedule (see: 2012 and this season).

Jim Caldwell I don't think is a _bad_ coach, but if Joe Lombardi is around after this year I will be angered. Lombardi didn't help make Drew Brees good, and it's clear this role is too big for him. Stafford is gonna throw his picks, may as well play to the strengths of him and let him throw the football around the field. It's better to throw 2 picks if you have 300 yards than if you only have 175.

tl;dr Lions gonna Lion. Hopefully Nkimdiche from Ole Miss comes out and the Lions draft him to add to their DL, or BPA at LT.

EDIT: Lol and there's another pick. Can we just forfeit the last 11 games already?


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

Another rough week for the Packers offense, especially with Rodgers having 3 turnovers (2 ints, 1 fumble). It didn’t help that the running game never got going either.

Once again the defense steps up, bailing the struggling offense out. Overall they did a good job pressuring Foles and forcing turnovers. It’s nice to see the defense not be a liability as it has been in the past.

Have to give credit to the Rams defense, they didn’t make things easy for the Packers offense today.

The bye week can’t come soon enough with injuries starting to pile up since Perry, Lang, and Raji were also injured today. Adams getting health should help with the offensive struggles.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Edelman :mj2. I'm wearing my Brady jersey now but I need to buy a Edelman one.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

At some point people have to stop saying the Cards haven't played anybody and just admit that they're ELITE with a healthy Palmer


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Stax Classic said:


> At some point people have to stop saying the Cards haven't played anybody and just admit that they're ELITE with a healthy Palmer


Absolutely. They were a Palmer injury away from making a deep playoff push last season, but now; They look so much better. Like, scary. Especially now that they've established a legit running game.

Really hope the injury gods dont curse the Palm-Man again.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

They won't be tested until they play CIN in a month


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

I do not buy the Giants as favorites in their game over the 49ers anyway. I hope they get embarrassed rather than blow a lead! I can't stand the Niners as well! I'm getting bored of the Patriots being on top, now I'm going to hate on the Bengals winning too!


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I can't watch Weeden anymore. Just can't do it.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Perfect Poster said:


> If there's a QB more maddeningly inconsistent than Stafford, I'd love to meet him. Fucking guy is never gonna take the next step, man.


Hello. :cutler

Although he was pretty good today. Nice comeback win by the Bears.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Gronk was quiet today but he had to help block a bit after how well Dallas rushed Brady the first half. EDELMAN beasting it again, and :brady3 just doing his thing, another day at the office. Dion Lewis has been a great pick up for us this season, and for me in fantasy too, makes it easier to bench Jeremy Hill on tough days like today

DeAndre Levy back and I start him ahead of Clay Matthews as one of my LB's and then he goes and aggrevates his hip injury again doesnt he and scores ZERO points :mj2


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Why do the Saints suck, did the whole team just become terrible? Is Brees done? They were one of the consistent good to great teams in the NFC but have just been awful recently, even losing at home. Just makes me appreciate the Pats and how they've been so consistent these last 15 years.



Renegade™;53097986 said:


> Gronk was quiet today but he had to help block a bit after how well Dallas rushed Brady the first half. *EDELMAN beasting* it again, and :brady3 just doing his thing, another day at the office. Dion Lewis has been a great pick up for us this season, and for me in fantasy too, makes it easier to bench Jeremy Hill on tough days like today
> 
> DeAndre Levy back and I start him ahead of Clay Matthews as one of my LB's and then he goes and aggrevates his hip injury again doesnt he and scores ZERO points :mj2


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

MINI-TRON :mark:


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Might Guy said:


> Why do the Saints suck, did the whole team just become terrible? Is Brees done? They were one of the consistent good to great teams in the NFC but have just been awful recently, even losing at home. Just makes me appreciate the Pats and how they've been so consistent these last 15 years.



really bad contracts that take up a lot of their cap space. byrd is getting paid like a mad man and hasn't done shit for them. brees has regressed, their weapons aren't all that great, and really they just can't afford a proper team right now. they need a total overhaul in the next couple of years.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Chrome said:


> Hello. :cutler
> 
> Although he was pretty good today. Nice comeback win by the Bears.


I'd say Stafford has more raw natural talent than smoking Jay but yeah the only real difference between those two is Stafford has a bit better body language.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

The 2015 San Francisco 49ers:

Disguising coverages only against themselves. :lmao :lmao :lmao

Lucky to thwart the :eli effort to score a touchdown. :cheer :cheer :cheer


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

LUCK said:


> really bad contracts that take up a lot of their cap space. byrd is getting paid like a mad man and hasn't done shit for them. brees has regressed, their weapons aren't all that great, and really they just can't afford a proper team right now. they need a total overhaul in the next couple of years.


Trading their best offensive player, who was perfect for their offense and QB certainly had a great deal to do with it too. Getting that extra pick helps them in the rebuild process they're heading towards, but it was pretty detrimental to their season. 

Dumb trade for Seattle, too, since Graham looks like a horrible fit for their offense, and both Seattle and Graham seem to be getting frustrated with each other. 

Lions might be picking in the top 5 again. With Tate and Moore in that WR core, Stafford finally has a couple of solid options outside of Megatron (who maybe/maybe not be on the decline), but he's looking worse than ever. Think it's possible he's just a shitty QB who had one good season because Megatron was that fucking good.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

:lmao :lmao :lmao Niners :lmao :lmao :lmao

SLACK OFF FOR GOFF

:eli :eli :eli :eli :eli :eli :eli :eli :eli :eli

:sodone :sodone :sodone :sodone :sodone


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

:eli2


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Well after about 12 heart attacks, the Giants finally won a close game late in the 4th this season. 

Though as a fan, I don't feel good about this one. Niners suck and we shouldn't have had as much trouble with them as we did.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

DELETE:: DOUBLE POST


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Another Giants fan checking in. Yep, my heart is just about done. Can't take much more of these fucking nailbiters. Eli was unreal on that last drive, as was Vereen. What a fucking gamewinning drive by Eli!


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

In before Giants beat Pats for the 3rd time in the SB :sodone


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

He gets a lot of shit, some of it deservingly so, some of it not, but the Giants will miss Eli Manning when he's gone. I doubt they ever have a better QB.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

That was a very satisfying win yesterday. It almost seemed like the "Bungles" were up to their old tricks. ALMOST.

The big difference with this team, is that they don't panic. Bengals' teams in the past got flustered and folded under the pressure. These guys have the proverbial ice water running through their veins. Down by 17 points to one of the best defenses in the entire league in the fourth quarter? We're not getting worked up. Time running out and so on third down with no timeouts we have the QB run for a few yards with the ball, and then trot the special teams out to kick the game tying field goal as the game is ending?
ICE. FUCKING. WATER.

This was the best possible way for this game to end. I am more excited now than at any point before. I might even wear my Bengals hat that I bought at least 8 years ago to work sometime. This team has turned a corner. There is still a long way to go, but at least it is headed in the right direction for once.



*WHO DEY.*


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Packers/Bengals SuperBowl :WOO @AryaDark


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Bengals winning the SB would be cool. If NE loses, they are one of the teams I'd like to see win most.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Garrett admitted there could be a change at QB. 

:garrett2


It's not all Weeden's fault. He actually played well enough vs NO to win that game. He's been terrible/unplayable in the other games.


lol Matt Cassel isn't much better.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Even with Romo it would've been very difficult to beat the Pats. Stick with Weeden IMHOMO4ROMO.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

As i expected without the signatures Jordy brought like that money deep cross bomb, the sideline/back shoulder throws for firsts and endzones and the respect he brings to open holes to work in Cobb out of either the slot or backfield: the Packers haven't been as efficient/highly powered as previous, but it is good to see that FOR ONCE a Woodson-less Capers defense has some heart/grit that isn't just an "up the middle parade". Still could work on that run D, but good to see this team has some heart/grit to grind out. The injuries are piling again though (which is a big reason why last playoffs stung so hard). Good to see Woodson still absolutely balling after putting himself on the all time ten pick list last week. Ageless. That second pick was sick.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

:lmao My compliments to the admin on this fucking thread title.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Umm... who's the best Browns QB before they left? Like Kosar?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Stax Classic said:


> Umm... who's the best Browns QB before they left? Like Kosar?


Otto Graham for sure.

Or maybe he doesn't count because he wore 60:side:


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Are we forgetting about JAY FUCKING CUTLER making the Bears 2-3?


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

The entire NFC is 2-3


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

WrestlingOracle said:


> As i expected without the signatures Jordy brought like that money deep cross bomb, the sideline/back shoulder throws for firsts and endzones and the respect he brings to open holes to work in Cobb out of either the slot or backfield: the Packers haven't been as efficient/highly powered as previous, but it is good to see that FOR ONCE a Woodson-less Capers defense has some heart/grit that isn't just an "up the middle parade". Still could work on that run D, but good to see this team has some heart/grit to grind out. The injuries are piling again though (which is a big reason why last playoffs stung so hard). Good to see Woodson still absolutely balling after putting himself on the all time ten pick list last week. Ageless. That second pick was sick.


really hope Jordy Nelson comes back somewhat to the level he was at next season as I'm sitting him on my bench all season (in a keeper league) haha


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

http://awfulannouncing.com/2015/did...sb-nation-gif-twitter-accounts-suspended.html

Asswipes at the NFL


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

An amazing week of NFL football. Ending to this game was great, didn't think Vick had it in him. Guy can still move after all these years and he still has a rocket for an arm.


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

Ha! Game won on the last play and won me my league game as well. Other guy had Rivers and with the touchdown pass put him 2 points over me, bless Le'veon Bell, saved my ass!


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

Tomlin with a set










I was expecting this game to go to overtime.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

mark cuban was right about the nfl 

them taking down those sites is a joke


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Michael Vick really, really, really sucks. He had the big game-saving run, but he was missing routine throws all night. 

Steelers D has been much improved since they ghost-defended Gronk in week one. And without Shazier in the lineup for three fucking weeks now. Keith Butler's done a good job with what I don't believe is a very talented group, especially in the secondary. They were rushing against crap linemen tonight, but still. Except Jarvis Jones. He still sucks. Oh wow, he got a sack, big fuckin deal, now he'll disappear for three weeks when he's not playing against backup LT's.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Godway said:


> Michael Vick really, really, really sucks. He had the big game-saving run, but he was missing routine throws all night.
> 
> Steelers D has been much improved since they ghost-defended Gronk in week one. And without Shazier in the lineup for three fucking weeks now. Keith Butler's done a good job with what I don't believe is a very talented group, especially in the secondary. They were rushing against crap linemen tonight, but still. Except Jarvis Jones. He still sucks. Oh wow, he got a sack, big fuckin deal, now he'll disappear for three weeks when he's not playing against backup LT's.


There were a couple gaffs but most of the bad throws were timing related which isn't exactly surprising since he's only been here 7 weeks. As long as he doesn't turn the ball over I think he's competent enough to be good enough as long as our defense keeps us in the game. I'm sitting on pins and needles waiting for the fumbles to start though. They have to come eventually.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

The Panthers have to win in Seattle one day.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

McCown named AFC Offensive Player of the Week. I'm starting to think that the QB position isn't our biggest problem right now.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

If your QB's last name is McCown, that's definitely one of your top 3 problems.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

solder out for the year


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I finally dropped Melvin Gordon. He is a Jabroni!


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Ace Boogie said:


> I finally dropped Melvin Gordon. He is a Jabroni!


Well that's a dumb move. He's starting to get involved a lot in the passing game now.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

DeAndre Levy likely having hip surgery, there goes my best LB for probably the entire season now :mj2

Ware, Rolle both hurt, with McCoy and Woodson on byes so I can't replace them :mj2

Luck still no guarantee to play either :mj2

worst fantasy season ever :mj2


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

i picked the patriots in survivor.


plz let me die this week. 


plz.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Ace Boogie said:


> I finally dropped Melvin Gordon. He is a Jabroni!


Woodhead is a God, it is known


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

the only decent white running back in the NFL too :lol

dat racial prejudice [/controversial comment]

:brady4


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Melvin Gordon is good, its just that the Chargers O-Line is not very good.

Speaking of running backs, we've been getting gashed in 4 of the 5 weeks so far. Reece/Murray, Gordon/Woodhead, Jamaal Charles, and Thomas Rawls all had a good day running and receiving all over us. I hope they tighten up against Buffalo this Sunday. 

Ugh I never like to play Buffalo. Let's get this over with :mj2


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

LUCK said:


> i picked the patriots in survivor.
> 
> 
> plz let me die this week.
> ...


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Sammy Watkins said:


> "I need the ball at least 10 times -- I need 10 targets -- and l'll be fine with however many yards I get," Watkins told the newspaper. "And that's what I addressed in talking with my agent. We reached out to a couple people and tried to pull some string like, 'Hey, I need my targets. You came up to draft me and I'm not getting targets -- that's a problem.'
> 
> "'You're making me look bad, and you're making yourself look bad. Why not make both of us look good?'"




well at least he's more justified than roddy white in his complaints.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Ickey Shuffle said:


> Melvin Gordon is good, its just that the Chargers O-Line is not very good.
> 
> Speaking of running backs, we've been getting gashed in 4 of the 5 weeks so far. Reece/Murray, Gordon/Woodhead, Jamaal Charles, and Thomas Rawls all had a good day running and receiving all over us. I hope they tighten up against Buffalo this Sunday.
> 
> Ugh I never like to play Buffalo. Let's get this over with :mj2


Knew I wanted the Vikes to play CIN this year :curry2


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

LolFalcons. So bad.



Stax Classic said:


> Knew I wanted the Vikes to play CIN this year :curry2


It would be a blowout just like last time :mj


----------



## polar bear (Jul 29, 2015)

The fact that Mike Vick is still in the league is absolutely disgusting 

How some people even pay attention to that garbage that is called the NFL is just sad


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

polar bear said:


> The fact that Mike Vick is still in the league is absolutely disgusting
> 
> How some people even pay attention to that garbage that is called the NFL is just sad


it's called a second chance :toomanykobes


----------



## polar bear (Jul 29, 2015)

LUCK said:


> it's called a second chance :toomanykobes



he didn't deserve a 2nd chance think of the innocent dogs that were killed and its ironic that you got that rapist kobe Bryant in there

the sports world is just sick


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

ya, killing innocent dogs is downright awful. they're defenceless and it's incredibly cruel, but i still think he deserves a second chance.



but you seem like that will people any charge against an athlete and forever hate them for it. im sure you think derrick rose is a rapist too. :kobe10


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I hope Paul George will RIP in peace! :yoda


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Vick served his time, not like the NFL let Rod Carew come back or something, it's just dogs, not people.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Falcons :lmao

jesus christ tho @ Freeman, absolutely beasted it since he took over the #1 RB spot from Coleman. fantasy wise, huge stats week after week. shattered I got pipped on the waivers to him :mj2

Vick did wrong and sure innocent dogs dying isn't good at all coz of it, but come on, he didn't kill any people and copped his punishment


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Stax Classic said:


> Vick served his time, not like the NFL let Rod Carew come back or something, it's just dogs, not people.





Renegade™ said:


> Vick did wrong and sure innocent dogs dying isn't good at all coz of it, but come on, he didn't kill any people and copped his punishment



this is why i think people in vick's situation do deserve a second chance. killing dogs, or any other domesticated animal(or really any animal aside from hunting for meat) is an awful thing to do and can be equated to being as bad as murder. they're defenceless and innocent creatures, not toys for us to play with and kill. i think a person can learn to appreciate the value of animal life and that killing them because they're inferior intelligence-wise isn't the right thing to do.


if you're killing people then you're just fucked up and there's probably little hope for you. killing animals means you're fucked up too, but i do believe you can learn, maybe that's just being optimistic tho.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

The issue I have with guys like Vick, or someone who is 10 times worse like Adam Jones, is that the league acts like they pride themselves on the player conduct policy yet they allow human garbage to play in the league as long as they think there's money in it. 

If a team were willing to sign Ray Rice, he could be playing this Sunday. 

I feel like professional sports are a privilege to the athletes. If you are making that much money and still want to be a piece of shit, then that privilege should be revoked.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

professional sports is definitely not a privilege as not everyone can just do it and it takes a fuck ton of time, effort, practice, talent, and continued development/learning to master. lets not act like this shit is easy just because it is a child's game. 


and come on, ray rice doesn't deserve a second chance either? :bosh some of you people refuse to admit that people make mistakes in life(vick's is far worse than ray's imo and a lot less forgiveable to some, which is completely understandable). they were both drunk and arguing and he hit her, which is terrible, but it's not something that should ruin his entire life.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Nah it's definitely a privilege in the same way being a star actor is. 

and lol football is not a child's game. this sport, of all american sports, should've never even been played by children. rookie mistake.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

a privilege is something that is given to you.


star athletes earn their success. :toomanykobes


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Google privilege and look at the definitions of the word. Guess which definition Godway and I are using pls.


They definitely work hard to achieve their success within the sport, but they are VERY fortunate there are large audiences that are entertained by them.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

It's absolutely a privilege. Yes, they are immensely talented and hard working to get where they are. But at the end of the day there are plenty of harder jobs that don't pay you 20 million dollars a year. It's absolutely a great fucking privilege that you can become a millionaire for playing a sport. It's no different than being the CEO of a billion dollar company or something. If it comes out that you beat your wife, killed a bunch of dogs, murdered someone, you're not going to be that CEO anymore. The NFL is all about second, third, fourth, chances if you're the right person.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Pouncey pretty much officially out for the year, ugh. Cody Wallace is a solid backup, but that fucking sucks. Sucks for the organization, they made a commitment to him and he's been unreliable with his health to say the least. And really not as good as he's advertised. Probably had his best year his rookie year, kind of regressed a little, and borders on average to above average.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

:lmao


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

http://espn.go.com/nfl/insider/story/_/id/13895543/devonta-freeman-next-wave-nfl-stars-nfl



> Tyler Eifert, TE, Cincinnati Bengals
> 
> A former first-round pick, Eifert has emerged as perhaps the best tight end not named Gronk in the NFL.


Sigh...

Like a verbatim quote. :lol


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

As to the title, the Browns offense could be actually pretty good next year. Since they should be getting the best WR in the NFL back next year.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Godway said:


> It's absolutely a privilege. Yes, they are immensely talented and hard working to get where they are. But at the end of the day there are plenty of harder jobs that don't pay you 20 million dollars a year. It's absolutely a great fucking privilege that you can become a millionaire for playing a sport. It's no different than being the CEO of a billion dollar company or something. If it comes out that you beat your wife, killed a bunch of dogs, murdered someone, you're not going to be that CEO anymore. The NFL is all about second, third, fourth, chances if you're the right person.


It's a privilege to be crippled and uneducated enough that when you retire and have no money left, you can't even work a minimum wage job, riiiiiiiight

No job is a privilege, it's assholes like you that get people fired from a job for having an opinion that you disagree with


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

WHO DEY! WHO DEY! WHO DEY THINK ARE GONNA BEAT THEM BENGALS! NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOBOOOOOODDDDDDDYYYYYYY!!!!!!


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Stax Classic said:


> It's a privilege to be crippled and uneducated enough that when you retire and have no money left, you can't even work a minimum wage job, riiiiiiiight
> 
> No job is a privilege, it's assholes like you that get people fired from a job for having an opinion that you disagree with


Athletes/celebrities live in a bubble to where they forget what it's like to be normal every day people working a job. I'm not concerned with their "opinion" because their opinion is typically "I want more millions of dollars". If I killed a bunch of dogs and had to serve time for it, I would be fired, and my job certainly wouldn't be handing me a second chance upon release. 

The NFL is a long way removed from the players they fucked over in the 70s and 80s. It's certainly not the NFL's fault that imbeciles like Vince Young blow their fortunes on bullshit.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

It's not the NFL's fault that their entire player pipeline is built on the exploitation of the urban youth? It's not their fault that they require players to go to college where they learn nothing and lose 3-5 years of earning potential? It's not their fault that the poor and uneducated that their entire player development system depends on is a monopoly with no competition for people with half a brain to walk away to?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Jeez... if you ever want to torture someone, make them listen to Chris Berman and Mike Ditka interact for 5 minutes. Head exploding...


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

#Diggs 'em


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Stax Classic said:


> It's not the NFL's fault that their entire player pipeline is built on the exploitation of the urban youth? It's not their fault that they require players to go to college where they learn nothing and lose 3-5 years of earning potential? It's not their fault that the poor and uneducated that their entire player development system depends on is a monopoly with no competition for people with half a brain to walk away to?


Yes, the corrupt Football America system is what creates the Michael Vicks and Pacman Jones of the world :lol Please.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Nah, that's part of the poor class that the NFL has chosen to exploit, you don't see people from good backgrounds fighting dogs


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Godway said:


> Athletes/celebrities live in a bubble to where they forget what it's like to be normal every day people working a job. I'm not concerned with their "opinion" because their opinion is typically "I want more millions of dollars". If I killed a bunch of dogs and had to serve time for it, I would be fired, and my job certainly wouldn't be handing me a second chance upon release.
> 
> The NFL is a long way removed from the players they fucked over in the 70s and 80s. It's certainly not the NFL's fault that imbeciles like Vince Young blow their fortunes on bullshit.


see now this is ignorance. stax is right, the athletes that become millionaires aren't prepared from being poor to luxurious and thus don't know how to manage their money. 

and no, it isn't as easy as just "be smart with it". these guys do have poor educational backgrounds and no one teaches them how to manage it. they also fail to note their earnings during their career will be the majority of their earnings in their lifetime, so they do a poor job of saving it.


----------



## Dark Match Jobber (Jun 10, 2010)

The only game on right now is the Titans-Dolphins game. My market sucks


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

You'll have to excuse me, the Landry Jones era just began.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

:mark: MANNING JUST THREW A PICK SIX!!!!! WE'RE SAVAGE AS FUCK RIGHT NOW!! :mark:


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

JETS

3 Turnovers and a blocked punt returned for a TD against us. Win by double digits. How UnJets of us.

Defence is great. Constantly getting turnovers and another 2nd half shutout (excluding the blocked punt). Fitzmagic was killing it, his pocket presence is making such a difference from Geno, who was just a liability. 

Patriots will be the ultimate test, looking forward to it.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Once again as a Pack fan I have my chuckles as I see one of the chintziest "roughing the passer" calls we'll see all year called for Stafford. If the protection emphasis was this heavy 10-20 years ago: No telling how much more potent Favre led offenses would've been my goodness. Probably to the point of more titles in titletown honestly.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

fpalm Blown opportunities, poor coaching decisions and bad penalties. Denver was practically handing us the game and we threw it away. Cleveland did what it does best.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

BENGALS :mark: 6-0 :mark: MUCH NEEDED BYE WEEK COMING UP :mark: SUCK IT HATERS :mark:

WHO DEY! WHO DEY! WHO DEY THINK ARE GONNA BEAT THEM BENGALS! :mark:
NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBOOOOOOOOOOOODDDDDYYYYYYYYYYY!


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Well that sucked. Defense really fell apart today. Could've had some nice momentum going into the bye but that's out the window now.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Can we get a new thread title please? McCown doesn't deserve any praise right now (even if it's being given sarcastically).

Also, the first half of this Seahawks/Panthers game was fucking great.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Agreed. NFL: Week 6 The Ballad of Landry Jones


----------



## PeepShow (Jan 30, 2008)

Broncos might just be the worst 6-0 team I've ever seen.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

PeepShow said:


> Broncos might just be the worst 6-0 team I've ever seen.


'09 Broncos were probably worse tbh.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Nah I think the McDaniels/Orton Broncos started 6-0. Or maybe even 7-0.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

This Kubiak offense does not work. Inconsistent running game is bad enough, but Manning rolling out and throwing on the run is fucking stupid. 

He's still capable of putting up big numbers, contrary to what the people who read statlines and speak like they watched the game think. (9 dropped passes last week, 2 being TDs) 

But at the same time, its funny that this is his worst statistical start since his rookie year and the team is 6-0. Go figure. That D is crazy good.


----------



## PeepShow (Jan 30, 2008)

Chrome said:


> '09 Broncos were probably worse tbh.


Fair point. But if this team had '09 Kyle Orton at QB instead of geriatric Peyton Manning, they might be able to actually do something offensively instead of relying on their defense every week. That's going to catch up to them eventually.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

FUCKING FINALLY WIN AGAINST SEATTLE

UNDEFEATED STILL


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Damn, Cam Newton looks godly. Shame that Benjamin had to go down.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

See, there is a worse 6-0 team than Denver :cam


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Stax Classic said:


> See, there is a worse 6-0 team than Denver :cam


Already predicting a win for us next week? (Y)


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

6-0 Packers


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Lmao at the Cardinals btw :lmao. Can't beat a QB whose name is "Landry". They are who I thought they were.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

That was monkey ass ugly, but a win is a win and the Packers if you can call that grinding it out grinded it out and walk out still undefeated. Vintage Dom Capers though allowing yet another historic performance on the other side and everything up the middle was money. Why on earth did the chargers run on third anyway with Woodhead (historically a pass catching first rb) no less.

UNDEFEATED PACKERS :mark:


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Ickey Shuffle said:


> Lmao at the Cardinals btw :lmao. Can't beat a QB whose name is "Landry". They are who I thought they were.


The best team in the NFC?


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

bama4 Barely got the W there.

Defense gave up a ton of yards, but ended up making just enough plays to secure the win. Keenan Allen getting injured definitely altered the outcome; Dom Capers didn’t have an answer for him. The defense also struggled to get pressure on Rivers except for a few instances.

Offense didn’t look that good either; injuries at the receiver position are definitely effecting them. Adams can’t come back soon enough and I hope Montgomery’s injury isn’t too significant. Hopefully enough people get healthy over the bye week because I don’t know how long the Packers can get away with their struggling offense.

6-0 :rodgers2


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Brye said:


> FUCKING FINALLY WIN AGAINST SEATTLE
> 
> UNDEFEATED STILL





RyanPelley said:


> Damn, Cam Newton looks godly. Shame that Benjamin had to go down.





Cam's Glistening Grin said:


>





Brye said:


> Already predicting a win for us next week? (Y)


Hahahaha!!!!!!! That's right, Seahahahahahahawks!!!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:

Meanwhile: NINERS! :mark: :mark: :mark: :kaep What a win! What a win! :cheer :cheer :cheer

WHO DEY gonna beat the Bengals? WHO DEY? :faint: 

Nobody next week 'cause they've got the week off. :mj

:woo :woo :woo


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Cam was absolutely brilliant the last two drives (which went 80 yards apiece). Missed the first three quarters and it's a good thing. Olsen being able to run unnoticed between Thomas and Sherman for the go ahead score was surprising yet thrilling. 

My gawd :banderas


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Wrestling Forum's Biggest New York Mets Fan said:


> WHO DEY gonna beat the Bengals? WHO DEY? :faint:
> 
> Nobody next week 'cause they've got the week off. :mj
> 
> :woo :woo :woo


Idk. Maybe this bye week will be more of an challenge than their schedule so far :mj


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

That special teams play. :lmao


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Chrome said:


> That special teams play. :lmao


One of the greatest plays I have ever seen :Rollins


----------



## NotGuilty (Apr 6, 2015)

Word is that Goodell is assembling his legal team to investigate how the Patriots paid off the Colts special teams coach to run that play.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Is Pagano trying to get fired?

http://twitter.com/cjzero/status/655941859408289793?ref_src=twsrc^tfw


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/twsrc%255Etfw
EDIT: @AryaDark left this for me on my wall, this is hilarious to see with this link: http://streamable.com/d4jy :lmao

Curious math Indianapolis employed here.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Frustrating to see the Pats offense just look totally different in the 4th, they could have put this game away for good but have just stalled and forced the defense to make plays. Way too many drops tonight from a number of guys.

Malcolm Butler likes to talk huh :drake1


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

Man did that play not make any sense lol


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

SNF? More like SNL


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Cam Newton is pretty much a Based God now! :cam


----------



## NotGuilty (Apr 6, 2015)

That Block though :banderas


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

The absolute worst play I've ever seen. That combined with how the Colts offensively abandoned everything working for them in the first half equals a game they could have won, yet pissed away.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

i cant believe i lost my fantasy matchup this week because of that blocked vinateri fg









this is my last year playing season long fantasy fuck this shit ut


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

NotGuilty said:


> That Block though :banderas












:banderas


----------



## NotGuilty (Apr 6, 2015)

Vinni didn't even see him coming till after he kicked either


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

The fucking plague from New England continues to get away with everything! Even getting a free pass at that blocked punt!
What next? the Eagles winning Tomorrow on a legal clip block that injures half the Giants team?


----------



## NotGuilty (Apr 6, 2015)

hbgoo1975 said:


> The fucking plague from New England continues to get away with everything! Even getting a free pass at that blocked punt!


Free pass?, first it was blocked PAT. Second what he did was legal, the only way it would of been a penalty is if he had made contact with one of the Colt's linemen as he jumped over.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Weren't people saying that it's time to consider the Cardinals an elite team last week? Have lost 2 games they had no business losing, still not sure how they didn't just destroy the Steelers.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

That Colts trick play of whatever that was supposed to be was exotic. That must've been something that the special teams coach stumbled upon in Madden when he audibled out of the punting unit or some shit and thought it would've been cool to try it out. Yup... Going to chalk that down to that.


----------



## polar bear (Jul 29, 2015)

Well the Panthers proved today that they are an elite team


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Might Guy said:


> Weren't people saying that it's time to consider the Cardinals an elite team last week? Have lost 2 games they had no business losing, still not sure how they didn't just destroy the Steelers.


Because Carson Palmer is still terrible and the Steelers D is better than people think. Steelers would have won that game in a blowout if Ben played.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

To be fair, the Cards would still probably beat all the undefeated teams in the NFC :draper2


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

hbgoo1975 said:


> The fucking plague from New England continues to get away with everything! Even getting a free pass at that blocked punt!
> What next? the Eagles winning Tomorrow on a legal clip block that injures half the Giants team?


someone's a little salty :brady2

made it tough at times but a win is a win, and the Colts whilst are no great side this year, they're good enough to have given us a scare on the score board


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Besides Ben, the Steelers been doing it without one of their other best players in Shazier. I won't underestimate them no more. Shouldn't had done it to begin with. Them two should be good to go in 2 weeks. I can't wait. 

As far as the Bengals are concerned, It's a few nicks and bruises, but everyone's pretty much healthy ( nothing serious ). This bye week is perfect timing. It's been reports that Burfict won't be activated during the bye. Doesn't mean he won't play on November 1st, but it don't sound optimistic. I hope he can make that date though. Our LB play right now is atrocious and I think the Bills game would've been more interesting if Tyrod Taylor was playing. I'm confident he'll be back by week 9 most definitely though. Overall as a unit, this is the most healthy we've been in quite some time. We need all hands on deck to make this run; unlike the previous years.

Dalton is the reigning NFL MVP right now







. I hope this bye week doesn't effect his groove :mj2.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Embarrassing, but this is too good.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

I enjoyed the game yesterday thoroughly since it was much less antagonizing as a fan than the one last week. I needed a break.

For all the problems Andy Dalton has had in his first few years with the Bengals, he really has made improvements to his game, and shown up to be a leader for his team. People don't really keep in mind that when he showed up, there was no one to "mentor" him or show him the ropes. There was no John Kitna (or other veteran) to give him an example to follow. He had to learn to be an NFL quarterback from the word "GO". And maybe he has taken longer than we would like, but he is playing his ass off and leading this team. _LEADING _it. He is not just talking to coaches on the sideline and maybe his receivers, he is interacting with the defense and being a presence wherever he can. This Bengals team would not be where it is today without him.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Ash said:


> I enjoyed the game yesterday thoroughly since it was much less antagonizing as a fan than the one last week. I needed a break.
> 
> For all the problems Andy Dalton has had in his first few years with the Bengals, he really has made improvements to his game, and shown up to be a leader for his team. People don't really keep in mind that when he showed up, there was no one to "mentor" him or show him the ropes. There was no John Kitna (or other veteran) to give him an example to follow. He had to learn to be an NFL quarterback from the word "GO". And maybe he has taken longer than we would like, but he is playing his ass off and leading this team. _LEADING _it. He is not just talking to coaches on the sideline and maybe his receivers, he is interacting with the defense and being a presence wherever he can. This Bengals team would not be where it is today without him.


The only gripe on the offense I have is the play of Jeremy. But I guess I can't really fault him though. 4 out of the 6 run defenses we've played so far have been brutal: Ravens, Chiefs, Seahawks, and Bills. I'll give him a break in the Chiefs game. He did great in the redzone/goaline situations. And since the defenses are hellbent on loading the boxes when Hill is in, it's no surprise Giovani is able to gash up the middle when he replaces Hill. The defenses expecting Dalton to do a checkdown, screen, or an passing play in general and don't account Gio in the running game as much. It all falls back to why Dalton is playing like an MVP right now. Over-commit to the running game, it's mismatches all over the field with Green, Eifert, Jones, Sanu, etc... Can't cover everyone. The work the Bengals did on the offensive line over the years is unappreciated. They're the reason everyone is able to do their thing. They've been superb as usual. Ahhhhhhh! I'm high as a kite. I'm glad everyone is able to play together at the same time for a change.

Now the defense is another story. They're not as good as some people may think. They definitely haven't peaked at their full potential.

Too many big plays given up. Especially in the middle of the field. * Looks at the linebackers *. The secondary has been under-performing as well. Too many miscommunications. Example, just look at that Watkins touchdown catch yesterday. Everyone is just pointing at each other. They need to just take initiative and follow their assignments. Fundamental lapses in the tackling. Sometimes I wonder are they trying to play flag football by grabbing the towels on the other players assess. They gotta stop doing that and shoulder tackles and wrap up a lot better than what they've shown. Just terrible run-commitment. It's been bad for nearly all throughout the schedule so far. It could've been even worse yesterday if the Bills didn't fall behind by possessions. McCoy was ripping us. Luckily, the D-Line is in their 2013-form and have been able to get pressure in the backfield to cover up the flaws unlike last year. 

This bye week is a blessing in disguise. Lots of stuff for them to improve on and tighten up.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Dalton has the best offensive weapons in football around him. I'm confident that he's still mediocre when it's said and done.

Another thing this week showed is how big of a difference Martavias Bryant makes when he's on the field. He took that game over. Probably one of the best combinations of speed and size in the NFL.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Godway said:


> Dalton has the best offensive weapons in football around him. *I'm confident that he's still mediocre when it's said and done.*


We're going to find out on November 1st


----------



## polar bear (Jul 29, 2015)

November 1st Sunday Night football

Packers at the Broncos should be a good game


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Dalton has been great. Lots of qb's have great weapons, they still have to produce. How has Stafford looked w Megatron, Tate, Ebron and guys like Riddick? Or how about Kaep with Boldin, Smith, VD, etc? Cutler last year w Alshon, Marshall, Bennett and Forte?

In the end Cincy has to win a playoff game to truly prove they are legit, but they've impressed me the most this year of any team.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Might Guy said:


> Weren't people saying that it's time to consider the Cardinals an elite team last week? Have lost 2 games they had no business losing, still not sure how they didn't just destroy the Steelers.


They aren't ELITE, but they're still very good.

If you're looking for this year's NFC runner-up, they're your guys.



Godway said:


> *Because Carson Palmer is still terrible* and the Steelers D is better than people think. Steelers would have won that game in a blowout if Ben played.


Now, now. Let's not be a fucking retard.


----------



## Dark Match Jobber (Jun 10, 2010)

For the sake of my fantasy team, Odell please sit out this game. You dont want to futher damage your injury.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

PeepShow said:


> Broncos might just be the worst 6-0 team I've ever seen.


2013 Chiefs, tbh.

Offense might be terrible right now, but the defense is extremely legit. If the offensive line ever comes around, they'll be a dangerous team.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

RetepAdam. said:


> Now, now. Let's not be a fucking retard.


We all know who he really is. Buster Palmer still doesn't have what it takes to handle the NORTH :mj


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

RetepAdam. said:


> They aren't ELITE, but they're still very good.
> 
> If you're looking for this year's NFC runner-up, they're your guys.
> 
> ...


I don't see what's retarded about it. Guy had one good season in his life. He ain't leading anybody to greatness.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Godway said:


> I don't see what's retarded about it. Guy had one good season in his life. He ain't leading anybody to greatness.


He was on path to being one of the best QBs in the NFL before getting his ACL shredded.

But he's finally found his rhythm again, and he's been insanely productive this season. Not sure how you call a QB with a 106.9 QB Rating trash. :marvin


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

I think the Steelers defense is a little better than everyone thought. As a Steeler fan, I was expecting Arizona to destroy us yesterday. While Palmer is good, I always thought he was slightly over rated.

Landry Jones baby! I was totally shocked considering how bad he played in the pre season.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Broncos were 6-0 w Orton in 2009 i think


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

RetepAdam. said:


> He was on path to being one of the best QBs in the NFL before getting his ACL shredded.
> 
> But he's finally found his rhythm again, and he's been insanely productive this season. Not sure how you call a QB with a 106.9 QB Rating trash. :marvin


Against trash teams. Cards ran all over the Steelers, had it handed to them, but all he could do was throw costly picks like he's always done. His numbers can say whatever they say, he's trash.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Despite all the bullshit, Bengals & Steelers fans' ( along with the Ravens and Browns ) will always agree on how garbage Carson Palmer is :lol.

EDIT: He's not even the type of QB you can gather a bunch of people/friends in a bar, pop a couple of drinks, and laugh at him. That would wear off immediately.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Godway said:


> Against trash teams. *Cards ran all over the Steelers*, had it handed to them, but all he could do was throw costly picks like he's always done. His numbers can say whatever they say, he's trash.


If by "ran all over the Steelers," you mean "had 55 yards rushing and 414 yards passing," then yeah, they ran all over them. :lmao

Palmer's first pick bounced off Jermaine Gresham's hands and was an insane grab by Lawrence Timmons. Second pick was bad. Just didn't see the safety.

Of course, none of that matters anyway if the Arizona D doesn't let Martavis Bryant take a 10-yard pass an additional 78 yards for the TD. :toomanykobes

It also doesn't negate the fact that Palmer threw for over 400 yards and was the entirety of the Cardinals' offense against a Steelers' defense that's starting to look real good. Dude's averaging 9 yards per attempt. He's having a very good season. One bad pass doesn't wash out everything else he's done.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

RetepAdam. said:


> If by "ran all over the Steelers," you mean "had 55 yards rushing and 414 yards passing," then yeah, they ran all over them. :lmao
> 
> Palmer's first pick bounced off Jermaine Gresham's hands and was an insane grab by Lawrence Timmons. Second pick was bad. Just didn't see the safety.
> 
> ...


They fucking torched them the first two quarters, ran right through them. Why they stopped running, who the fuck knows. Arians never believed in the running game.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

brah


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Genuinely can't wait for this Patriots game. Even if we get crushed I'll be too drunk to really care. United-City on before it, should be some session of sport and pints.

Our second half defensive stats are just off the scale. We've outscored teams 68-21 after the half, 37-0 in the 3rd quarter. 7 of those points were a blocked punt and pretty much all of them came late with a comfortable lead. Bowles making dem adjustments, if we're within 7 points of New England at halftime then I like our chances. Should be awesome seeing those two units against each other. 

Our 3rd WR Enunwa must have bate the wife because he just got suspended for 4 games. Kerley is twice the reciever but Gailey doesn't seem to fancy him - think this could actually improve us. Still no news on BIG SHELDON getting done which is good.

Most pumped I've been for an NFL game since Pittsburgh in the AFC Championship, so we'll obviously come out flat as fuck.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Soooooooooooooooo is anybody else more excited for the new Star Wars trailer than this Giants/Eagles game? No? Just me? Okay cool.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Eli always brings the fun


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Irish Jet said:


> Genuinely can't wait for this Patriots game. Even if we get crushed I'll be too drunk to really care. United-City on before it, should be some session of sport and pints.
> 
> Our second half defensive stats are just off the scale. We've outscored teams 68-21 after the half, 37-0 in the 3rd quarter. 7 of those points were a blocked punt and pretty much all of them came late with a comfortable lead. Bowles making dem adjustments, if we're within 7 points of New England at halftime then I like our chances. Should be awesome seeing those two units against each other.
> 
> ...


I hope BIG SHELDON doesn't get done for anything until seasons end as he's one of my DL's in fantasy haha

think we're gonna have to throw it around alot to beat you guys, been very impressed with the Jets this season and your defence is mean. Decker and Marshall are on form as is Fitzpatrick surprisingly, and Ivory has been in beast mode this season. should be a cracking game


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

My goodness this half is brutal to watch.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Goddamn. That Star Wars trailer REALLY made up for that uninspiring first half. I'm not being sarcastic either.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

That Star Wars trailer was Epic! :mark:


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

They should've just showed that trailer over and over for 3 hours instead of this game tbh.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

The Absolute said:


> Soooooooooooooooo is anybody else more excited for the new Star Wars trailer than this Giants/Eagles game? No? Just me? Okay cool.


Didn't watch a single minute of the Giants/Eagles game. Still managed to watch the Star Wars trailer live. :lol


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

http://espn.go.com/video/clip?id=espn:13926338 


a team did a play similar to the colts to win the game.


of course the major differences were they lined up right and didn't have a guy directly behind the snapper. shit, i think a formation like that might actually work if it's a long snap and you just throw it up to a guy, but not like we did it. not at all like we did it. :no:


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

WTF Eli! Are you trying to out play your brother or what lol.

I second everyone's opinion that the Star Wars trailer was the best part of that game.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Giants are consistently curing my insomnia when they have primetime games.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

If Dallas stayed healthy they would have got a BYE this year


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Godway said:


> Giants are consistently curing my insomnia when they have primetime games.


The Giants can go 3-13 for all I care! As for his brother's team, the offense is getting figured out, where's Wes Welker when they need him?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

As usual this team can't beat the fucking Eagles. The Eagles aren't even a good team this year, which makes it even more ridiculous. I'm fine with this team shitting the bed the rest of the way and cleaning house in the offseason. TC is a senior fucking citizen and has been here for over a fucking decade. It's been time to make a change. What will happen instead? The Giants will beat the shitty Cowboys this weekend and go onto an 8-8 or 9-7 record and keep everyone again as per usual.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

"Over a decade" uh he's won two Superbowls in that time.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Pats-Jets should be good. I think they split this season. NE barely escaped with 2 wins against them last year. Then they go and add Williams, Revis, Skrines, Marshall and Cro. I think this is the best Jets team on paper they've had in my lifetime. They are better than those Jet teams that went to b2b afc cg's. Better running game, better receivers, better d-line. Secondary is older so maybe not as good but this team is good.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

> Fred Jackson wrecked his car racing Marshawn Lynch near Seattle Seahawks practice facility (via TMZ, photo via John Clayton)


:sodone :sofuckingdone


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I am seriously thinking about adding the Browns quarterback in fantasy. He is playing better than Peyton Manning and Sam Bradford.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

:lol Fred Jackson

Peyton's decline this season has been crazy, and it's affecting my man Demaryius Thomas, but he's also spilling the odd ball which isn't good either :mj2


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Yeah, I thought it might just be a couple of bad games, but Peyton is pretty much looking like he's done-done. 

On my "Hey, these Steelers players are pretty good" kick, after Martavias Bryant breaking out, I'd like to also point out how beastly and disruptive Cam Heyward has been this season. Along with Stephon Tuitt. I think getting rid of Dick LeBeau may have been the best thing for some of these guys in that front seven. And James Harrison in limited snaps, what a rare physical specimen, in his late 30s he can still play at an elite level as a role player. Jarvis Jones getting hurt last year proved to be a blessing in disguise, as it prompted them to call Harrison on his couch, and draft Bud Dupree.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Stax Classic said:


> :sodone :sofuckingdone


That turned out to be lies.


I now have to wonder if the worst call in football history has broken the Seahawks. They still have time to turn it around though.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

Godway said:


> Yeah, I thought it might just be a couple of bad games, but Peyton is pretty much looking like he's done-done.
> 
> .


While Peyton has been showing signs of wearing down I can't go along with this sentiment. He Has been struggling, but if you actually watch his play it has been a result of multiple factors, not just "...hes washed up." I watched that Cleveland game and he looked better than people are letting on. He had a few bad passes that stalled drives but that's par the course for Denver this season they have been sluggish on offense, mostly because their run game isn't as potent as it was in the past and that was the catalyst for their success as much as Peyton. He threw one bad pick to Mingo but that was a freakish display of athleticism, the pick six was also pretty fluky. Beyond the run game sucking or Thomas dropping easy passes that would generate big yards, Peyton still had a lazer throw to Sanders in him in the 4th to answer his late pick. Point is Ive seen Peyton play light years worse in his prime throwing 6 ints and shit. He still has plenty of gas in his tank

this all being said its the NFL and it can all change in one play


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

Chiefs suck. That is all.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

Would you accept this trade offer? AJ Green & Cobb for Forte


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

id accept if i was getting green/cobb, but even then they're pretty unreliable on a week to week basis while forte is dependable. green's production came largely from one game and Cobb is sharing targets with like everyone on green bay(but tbf, cobb should do as better as rodgers hasn't done as well this past three weeks).


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

LUCK said:


> id accept if i was getting green/cobb, but even then they're pretty unreliable on a week to week basis while forte is dependable. green's production came largely from one game and Cobb is sharing targets with like everyone on green bay(but tbf, cobb should do as better as rodgers hasn't done as well this past three weeks).


I'm the one offering Green & Cobb. The guy with Forte already has Lynch & Gurely. His best WR right now is Sanders, who is basically a WR2 now that Peyton sucks.

Also, the only team who has enough depth at RB to trade for Green or Cobb is the 1st place team. So, there's the added incentive to stop the 1st place team from getting better.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

i hope it isn't a ppr league then.


sanders is ranked top 10 in half point PPR leagues and id assume it's even better in a PPR league. he's still the broncos go to receiver and racks up yards breh. :toomanykobes

he's also ranked higher than both cobb and green.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

LUCK said:


> i hope it isn't a ppr league then.
> 
> 
> sanders is ranked top 10 in half point PPR leagues and id assume it's even better in a PPR league. he's still the broncos go to receiver and racks up yards breh. :toomanykobes
> ...


It's standard, and Sanders is no longer dependable in standard leagues because Peyton is not throwing many TDs or long passes anymore. Not to mention that they have had a really easy schedule as far as defenses go this year. 

The best defense the Broncos have played all year is the Vikings. The others were Ravens, Chiefs, Lions, Raiders, & Browns(Without Haden or Gipson). Peyton has struggled against a cupcake schedule. What do you think is going to happen as the season goes on & Peyton is getting tired & they are playing against better defenses & teams(I know run on lol).


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I couldn't bring myself to drop Peyton so Bradford had to go.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

Ace Boogie said:


> I couldn't bring myself to drop Peyton so Bradford had to go.


I feel bad for your QB situation.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

dez got a monkey











not really news worthy, but im jelly.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

^For some reason that reminds me of that Fresh Prince episode where Will randomly tells Uncle Phil that he bought a monkey as his "announcement."

And yeah, I'm jelly too tbh.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Seattle -6.5

Before the season started, I would have predicted Seattle -30.5

Seattle will be ahead after 3 quarters. But god knows if they will be ahead at the end of the fourth.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Randumo24 said:


> What do you think is going to happen as the season goes on & Peyton is getting tired & they are playing against better defenses & teams(I know run on lol).


Hopefully by then, they've fucked off with having a 39 year old pocket passer rolling out and throwing on the run.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I don't think Seattle righted the ship at all. San Francisco is just terrible.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

beating terrible teams is apart of righting the ship.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

feels weird saying they're terrible so soon. for 3 years they were so damn good and could have won 3 super bowls. i guess that's how it is in the nfl. things change fast.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I traded Jeremy Hill, Desean Jackson, and Josh McCown for Andrew Luck, T. J. Yeldon, and Leonard Hankerson today. I also traded Amari Cooper for T.Y. Hilton in a separate deal. Thoughts?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Lord Brady said:


> feels weird saying they're terrible so soon. for 3 years they were so damn good and could have won 3 super bowls. i guess that's how it is in the nfl. things change fast.


i have a pretty good feeling we'll see them in the playoffs and they might even make the NFC championship again. not exactly a smart team to count out imo. :toomanykobes

the toughest game they have left on their schedule is the playing at the cardinals at the last week of the season. steelers could beat them too, but i can see them going on a big win streak if it means keeping their postseason hopes alive and i hope they do as the playoffs is better with them than it is without them.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

LUCK said:


> i have a pretty good feeling we'll see them in the playoffs and they might even make the NFC championship again. not exactly a smart team to count out imo. :toomanykobes
> 
> the toughest game they have left on their schedule is the playing at the cardinals at the last week of the season. steelers could beat them too, but i can see them going on a big win streak if it means keeping their postseason hopes alive and i hope they do as the playoffs is better with them than it is without them.


Are you talking about the same 49ers team that was on the field tonight?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

i was talking about the seahawks. thought he was too lel.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Seattle is a lot better than they're showing right now. Especially if they get Graham properly acclimated to that offense at some point, they'll be tough.

But yeah, the Niners are fucking terrible, but most knew they would be.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Niners... 

Kaep...

:cry


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

LUCK said:


> i have a pretty good feeling we'll see them in the playoffs and they might even make the NFC championship again. not exactly a smart team to count out imo. :toomanykobes
> 
> the toughest game they have left on their schedule is the playing at the cardinals at the last week of the season. steelers could beat them too, but i can see them going on a big win streak if it means keeping their postseason hopes alive and i hope they do as the playoffs is better with them than it is without them.


I would be surprised if they won more than 6. I think they truly are terrible and doomed. Every SF fan I know despises ownership and management. I mean they lost Harbs and 6-7 really good players, then hired a questionable HC. They no longer have an elite defense, and obviously no elite qb. I think they're doomed for a long time.

My point was just that it's crazy to see a team free fall so quickly. They should have won at least a SB w Harbs imo


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

again, i was talking about the seahawks. :lmao


i don't think highly of the niners. the part where you said "they could have won 3 superbowls" is why i thought you were talking about the seahawks. niners weren't ever winning that many without a real QB. they had their one year with the read option and couldn't get it done.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

LUCK said:


> again, i was talking about the seahawks. :lmao
> 
> 
> i don't think highly of the niners. the part where you said "they could have won 3 superbowls" is why i thought you were talking about the seahawks. niners weren't ever winning that many without a real QB. they had their one year with the read option and couldn't get it done.


i just misread the post straight up











seattle i think will be ok


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

My thoughts on Brady saying 10 more years

I don't think he even wants 10 more years, he just sets crazy goals. I think most successful people set goals they even think are too lofty. However....

I've been saying for a few years that he has the body of a 27 year old male in excellent physical condition. people thought I was trolling or just trying to be funny. I was being serious. his cheat meal is avocado ice cream. I think Brady will live longer than me and I'm 16 years younger than him. Wouldn't be surprised at all if he wound up living to be past 110 with the way he eats and how medicine will continually improve, especially for a man of his stature and security. Could he play qb into his 100s? Probably not, I think barring injury he could play more than 5 years but I think 3-5 is the most likely, especially if he wins another super bowl. Lets just say he wins one more as well as another MVP. Idk what else there is for him to do except maybe he wants to humiliate 25 year olds in his mid 40s just because he is a sith lord.


Another hypothetical is this-- Let's say he wins the super bowl this year or next year. Let's say him and Belichick retire together because they're BFF's and the best duo the world has seen in 50 years. I could totally see the dark lord watching on his TV during sex at panalists saying so and so is the best right now and has the chance to be the best ever. Or just seeing the game (during sex I remind you) and feeling like he could still do it. He finishes sex, trying to make it seem like he wasn't bored watching TV, just noticed something. During super bowl week he sees a QB like maybe Luck or Rodgers lift the lombardi... This sets something off in Tom's head. He wants to beat them. But by now Jimmy G is in NE and Belichick is gone. NE is his legacy but SF is his home

Brady puts the cape on and attempts to fulfill hid boyhood dream of winning the SB in red and white (no not team Canada, i meant the 9ers)















































:mark:


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

:mark: :mark: :mark:
@Lord Brady

:mark: :mark: :mark:

:lmao :clap

Even at age 80 I would probably mark out for Tom Brady becoming a Niner.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Savage as fuck.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Stop this silly talk.

Brady is going to retire on Monday.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

yeah, retire the Jets back into irrelevance 8*D


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)




----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

When it's over for Brady, you'll know. As we've seen with Favre and Manning, its not exactly gradual. Favre had a career year in 2009 and the next year he was done. Manning had a passer rating over 100 last season and threw for over 5500 yards two years ago. If Brady thinks he can play 10 more years good for him, but father time catches up eventually.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Brady will be good as long as Gronk is good. Are people already forgetting how average the Pats offense is without Rob Gronkowski?


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

tbf Brady doesn't exactly run an offense or play the style of Manning and Favre, not that Manning and Favre are similar either. As long as Brady's release is with him, he can be an effective QB. Pats haven't run a deep ball offense since Moss left. 10 years is never going to happen, but he might be able to get another 3-5.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

MrMister said:


> Brady will be good as long as Gronk is good. Are people already forgetting how average the Pats offense is without Rob Gronkowski?


some only like to call him the GOAT tight end without knowing what that actually means.


NFL has done a good job of warping everyone's brains so much that no one realizes that great receivers/tight ends can make their QBs look better than they are(hello Matty Ryan/Dalton).


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Matt Ryan and Andy Dalton would be the SB from Hell, I can't bet against both of them at once


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Bethea out for the rest of the season for the 49'ers

there goes my best DB in fantasy too :mj2

hopefully Morgan Burnett and Prince Amukamara are good to go next week, struggle is real


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

LUCK said:


> some only like to call him the GOAT tight end without knowing what that actually means.
> 
> 
> NFL has done a good job of warping everyone's brains so much that no one realizes that great receivers/tight ends can make their QBs look better than they are(hello Matty Ryan/Dalton).


No doubt, but it's silly comparison to throw guys like Ryan/Dalton into a discussion about Brady, who has been getting it done for 15 years with whatever crap they've given him. In his career he's had a few years of Moss, Welker, Gronk, and that's it. The rest of his receivers have been mediocrity, and most of his RB's have been too, outside of late Corey Dillon. Right now, outside of Gronk, his number one is going to be Julian Edelmen, who is like a number 4 on most teams in the NFL. If Dalton had Edelmen and Eiffert with no one else, something tells me the Bengals would be under .500 right now. 

Remember that one year Matt Stafford was 'elite' despite obviously benefiting from Megatron being a total god warrior? That pretty much tells you the effect a great weapon can have on a QB. If Randy Moss didn't already show everyone this with Daunte Culpepper. But it can go both ways. Some receivers greatly benefit from playing with certain QBs in certain offenses. Jimmy Graham is struggling pretty hard trying to play in Seattle, when he carried NO's offense for years and by all rights, should be in his prime still. In recent years you saw guys like Greg Jennings or Mike Wallace fall off the face of the planet after no longer playing with their QBs/offenses when they changed scenery.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

what's with this silly underrating of Edelman? :lol

guy is great, not an elite WR like you'd class Brown, Jones, Thomas, Dez in maybe but he's in that next bracket for sure

same thing with Jordy Nelson last season I've noticed, must be coz he's white [/controversy]

long story short, Edelman rules


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Surely no one under rates Jordy anymore right?


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

I have much more confidence with Weeden not starting this week.

I don't necessarily think 100% we will win, but, fuck, this will be our best chance since Romo got hurt.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Edelman isn't underrated at all. He's a mediocre player. 

I read a fun write up by the guy who drafted Cutler on how they went from so promising to so wrong, very entertaining to see the inside perspective on that. Basically McDaniels is a giant asshole, not that anyone didn't know that already. 

What's fucked about that is, McDaniels forced him out and it isn't like the Bears wanted him either. They went back to Urlachers comments when the trade happened and they reeked of 'we don't want you here.' Cutler was always doomed to fail after the McDaniels situation happened.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

The Absolute said:


> Savage as fuck.


:lmao 

That makes this season worth it. Please don't win any more games this season, Niners. Please.



MrMister said:


> Brady will be good as long as Gronk is good. Are people already forgetting how average the Pats offense is without Rob Gronkowski?


Pretty much.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

MrMister said:


> Surely no one under rates Jordy anymore right?


last year a bit and even more so the year before I heard he'll never be elite coz he's a white guy, he's nothing with Rodgers etc, the standard reasons it seems

and Edelman is not mediocre ffs :lol


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I hope Andrew Luck has his stuff together now.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Brandon LaFell has been activated off of PUP. As if the Patriots didn't need anymore reinforcements towards this 2007 Deja-Vu run. What an nightmare for the rest of the league.

As far as the Bengals are concerned, Vontaze Burfict and Cedric Ogbuehi are rehabilitating working together during this bye. They're really close to coming back any day now. Can't wait to see us trying to surpass our own limits as an unit.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

Is Rex Ryan the most overrated coach in NFL history?


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Manuel throwing the ball right between the numbers... Of the defenders. He must've skipped breakfast and/or didn't get enough sleep. What are you doing my man...


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Manuel is the leading scorer for the Jags


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Respect to Manuel for bouncing back from that 1st half :clap

The Jaguars are an abomination.

EDIT: And the Jags still won. That game was barely worth the free viewing on Yahoo...


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

No Stork, Lewis, Solder, Cannon, Sheard today

I'm picking a Jets win 24-17


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

You want a sign of the apocalypse? The New York Giants are going to get killed by Dallas like Philly killed them. And the Redskins are guaranteed to win wearing their shitty throwbacks with their current helmet stripped down.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

First Sunday I've had off this season. 

Good to see the LOLVikings are playing up to their reputation.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

The NFL needs to stop this Phins/Texans game. The Phins might end up scoring 70 :mj4


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

AP swallowed some chew and forgot how to run the damn ball


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

I seriously think I'm done with the Texans. No fun in supporting a team that is so incompetent in everything that they do, struggle on offense in every damn game, and will never have a good quarterback.


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

My fantasy opponent benched Rodgers (bye week) for Tannehill...

::fuckthis


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Luck looking awful


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

holy dropping passing batman

9 drops today including an easy td by edelman


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

The whole AFC South is :ugh2.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

colts could win the division with 5 wins and i'm being serious. they'll win 8 imo. 6-0 in the garbage ass divsion


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Goodbye Pagano. This team sucks.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Good thing I don't live in Indiana or I'd be stuck watching them stink up the place. ac

Team's regressed badly under Pagano this season. Not sure if he's gonna survive the season at this point.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

The Houston Cougars college football team are better than the Texans.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Arcade said:


> The Houston Cougars college football team are better than the Texans.


Our division, lol. With the Colts remaining schedule, I wouldn't be surprised to see Jacksonville win the division at 6-10.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

10 drops by NE wr's today

5 by lafell


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

That Terry Bradshaw shingles commercial was more entertaining than most of the games today.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Gurley :drose :banderas


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

fuck the review box, it has fucked two weeks in a row.



NO CONCLUSIVE EVIDENCE, LETS CHANGE THE CALL ANYWAYS. :no:


literally every play stands these days when it's close and they still fuck us by reversing it.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Thank goodness this dipshit CB can't keep his balance.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Human error should be part of the game.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

The plague just spread in New England......the Jets are doomed!


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

The Lions scored 17 points in the first quarter. Then they got a whole 5 yards through 2.5 quarters. You'll never believe what happened next!


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

11 penalties, a lackluster offense, an underwhelming defense, blown opportunities, and another inconsistent performance overall. I can’t imagine us getting much worse after that performance, but I’m sure we'll sink to a new low next week.

EDIT: At least my second favorite team (Falcons) are still kicking ass.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

The only good things that came out today was that the Steelers and Browns both lost. 

Now the Bengals have a commanding lead in the North :drose

Time to put the nail in the coffin next week. It can't get here soon enough :krillin


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Antowan Blake will make AJ Green his bitch. GOAT CB.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

arian foster done :mj2


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Tampa Bay...

:lmao


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

That Redskins/Bucs game was fucking amazing.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Godway said:


> Antowan Blake will make AJ Green his bitch. GOAT CB.


I hope this was sarcasm :lol.

AJ Green is going to do the same thing he did to Baltimore :mj


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

there goes Foster's achilles again, can't stay healthy to save his life


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

6-0 :mark:

Already tired of seeing onside kicks. I'd much rather see Pats win by blowouts.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Saints might blow this :lel


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Ickey Shuffle said:


> I hope this was sarcasm :lol.
> 
> AJ Green is going to do the same thing he did to Baltimore :mj


No he's pretty dreadful. And Cortez Allen is now on IR rofl, Steelers gave him a stupid contract because Keenan Lewis left and Allen was the worst CB in the NFL last year before getting hurt, then was awful again this year before getting hurt. And both safeties suck. They have absolutely no one to cover AJ Green.

But if Ben plays the Steelers win by 4 TDs.


----------



## NikThaGreat9 (Aug 18, 2015)

Matt Cassel bout to GOAT it up.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Bubba Chuck said:


> Saints might blow this :lel


Looks like they're gonna hold on. Made that way more interesting than it needed to be though.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Brady was great today. I was expecting a loss or at least a razor tight game. So many drops and the Jets had a bad one too w Marshall. Good game.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Marshall's drop just killed us. 8 point lead and all the momentum would have given us a huge chance. Reminds me of the Stephen Hill play a few years ago, we always find ways to lose close games in that stadium. The 3rd and 17 was pretty inexcusable too, although Brady's just that fucking good.

At least we were competitive, just hope we don't get too caught up in it and win the next two like we should.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

HiddenFlaw said:


> arian foster done :mj2


The Derrick Rose of the NFL.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Thank you for finally making a Giants game interesting, Mr. Matt Cassell. :lol


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

3 INT's in 5 passes :lol


----------



## NikThaGreat9 (Aug 18, 2015)

Cassel with the blockssssssss. Lets gooooooooooo.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

Arcade said:


> The Derrick Rose of the NFL.


we can still win the division


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Somehow after doing everything possible to throw as many INT's as he can, he throws that gorgeous TD pass in the corner of the end zone. Only to have the Giants return the kick for a TD to further bury his life. The Cowboys Special Teams really Matt Cassell'd that return.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Lol at everyone telling me Foster is a top 5 RB, when I told everyone he's just going to get injured again.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Foster, Nelson, Bethea, Levy :mj2

worst fantasy season ever


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

chip kelly tries to outsmart everyone and is over complicating shit. he doesn't have to be 100% conventional but dumb it down bro


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I'm very gotten to.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

MrMister said:


> I'm very gotten to.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XVWEn3Y0jQ4


as gotten to as this guy?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

LUCK said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XVWEn3Y0jQ4
> 
> 
> as gotten to as this guy?


:lmao blaming KARL MALONE 

no im not as gotten to as him


FUCK JERREH JONE

FUCK KARL MALONE

:lmao


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

LUCK said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XVWEn3Y0jQ4
> 
> 
> as gotten to as this guy?


:lmao :lmao :lmao
@AryaDark, this dude went "full EDP."


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*What the fuck did Karl Malone ever do to this guy?*


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Can't think of any reason why someone would blame Karl Malone for the Cowboys' woes, which makes it hilarious.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

I high-fived Karl Malone in the front row at Bash at the Beach 1998 inside San Diego's Cox Arena.

He whispered to me, _"Fuck the Dallas Cowboys."_


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)




----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

But why was Foster even out there to get hurt?

They were down by 41 and we all know he's injury prone. He should not have been on that field


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Stork should be coming back soon. Hopefully Lewis can return for Thursday. Sheard as well. 


Idk why I read stuff like espn comments anymore. Pats fans saying Lafell should be cut lmao. These guys are idiots. The unsung hero of yesterdays game was Amendola for me. His career with NE has been shaky but since the Ravens playoff game he has been so damn dependable. I can't remember the last time he dropped a pass. Seems like all of his catches get wiped out by flags so whenever he makes a reception I wait to see if it was legal lol. He's made 2 crazy ass catches this year in clutch time. This is a good receiving unit. Lafell will be okay, I'm actually more concerned with Edelman and his hand. Gronk-Edelman-Lafell-Amendola-Lewis then you have guys like Martin-Dobson-Chandler-White who have been relied on a few times and made plays.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

http://www.si.com/extra-mustard/201...s-fan-halloween-graveyard-former-quarterbacks


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Can't wait for a Halloween graveyard for Bears quarterbacks to be made next.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Chrome said:


> Can't wait for a Halloween graveyard for Bears quarterbacks to be made next.





How about just a graveyard of Bears seasons?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

Kinda shocked no one from the texans got fired after that pathetic performance


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Hawk Harrelson said:


> How about just a graveyard of Bears seasons?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Guess we could do that too. :lol


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Oh yeah, the Lions new OC did this once upon a time:



> Cooter was arrested in 2006 for DUI, but he was arrested again for a more serious – and bizarre – offense in 2009. According to WVLT in Knoxville, Tenn., Cooter was charged with aggravated burglary after allegedly getting into bed with a woman after climbing into the window of her apartment and stripping down to his underwear. The woman called the police, who arrested Cooter, and he was released on a $10,000 bond the next day.


:wow


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

His name is also Cooter, and he has 2 first names like a good *******.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

The Eagles need a new head coach.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Tony Jefferson loves an intercept


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Renegade™ said:


> Tony Jefferson loves an intercept


you should join one of our leagues next year btw. you seem to really enjoy fantasy based on your posts in this thread. :lol


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)




----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Stax Classic said:


> His name is also Cooter, and he has 2 first names like a good *******.


Would that be Jim Bob Cooter?! I remember seeing his name in a Colts program when I was at a game in like 2010. He was an assistant then. What a name!


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

LUCK said:


> you should join one of our leagues next year btw. you seem to really enjoy fantasy based on your posts in this thread. :lol


time differential will make it tough draft wise, otherwise I would've wanted to join already haha

I've been playing one with mates from work on NFL.com for 2 years and been watching NFL on and off for around 10, so I know a fair amount but yeah, I'm always worried about the drafts

Dolphins offensive is clicking now, still confident we'll beat them, but not as I was a few weeks back


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

http://www.cbssports.com/nfl/eye-on...s-lawn-into-graveyard-for-browns-quarterbacks

:lmao We laugh to keep from crying.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Renegade™ said:


> time differential will make it tough draft wise, otherwise I would've wanted to join already haha
> 
> I've been playing one with mates from work on NFL.com for 2 years and been watching NFL on and off for around 10, so I know a fair amount but yeah, I'm always worried about the drafts
> 
> Dolphins offensive is clicking now, still confident we'll beat them, but not as I was a few weeks back


We do a slow draft here so time doesn't matter. If a spot opens up, or we do another league, I'll let you know.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Now Ryan Mallett has been released. Oh, Texans this season. :lmao


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

The Panthers are so Hollywood!


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

I think Burfict will be back November 16th against Houston. That seems like a reasonable prediction date given the latest tweets and reports ( combined with him not practicing yet ). We'll see. Just don't rush him back. Cedric Ogbuehi on the other hand said he's ready now. He's waiting on the green light.

http://www.bengals.com/news/article-1/Quick-hits-Ced-says-hes-ready-No-Tez-at-practice-Fateful-Heinz-bus-rides-Tomlin-kid-ding-around/3496d717-5c06-41a5-be07-e0250d523057










LET'S GO!!!!!!!! WHO DEY!!!!!!!


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

As a Packers fan I'm more concerned about the Panthers next week than the Broncos this week.

It'd be nice to get out of the next two weeks 1-1.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

who knows, maybe with the bye week Peyton returns to form?


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

im more hype for cincy v pitt than snf


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Just perusing some defensive stats earlier and realised that Green Bay are the number 1 ranked defence in points allowed per game. We're 11th in overall (including yards etc.) but I thought that was interesting.

Last time we had a top 5 defence in points allowed we were 2nd and won the superbowl.

:curry2


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

I think :kaep doing okay vs GB should give Packers fans pause, because it means eyton will have time to throw since :kaep only looks serviceable vs teams with no pass rush


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

ESPN.com said:


> Two Pittsburgh Steelers players were fined by the NFL on Wednesday for supporting causes personal to them.
> 
> Running back DeAngelo Williams received a first-offense uniform violation of $5,787 for wearing "Find the Cure" in his eye black in honor of breast cancer awareness. He has worn the eye black for years, he told ESPN.
> 
> Meanwhile, the league fined cornerback William Gay the same amount for wearing purple cleats to show support for domestic violence awareness, his agent, Jerrold Colton, confirmed.


http://espn.go.com/nfl/story/_/id/1...violations?ex_cid=sportscenterTW&sf14630775=1

fpalm This is some serious bullshit.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

That's typical of the draconian NFL uniform stance though, no exceptions


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Stax Classic said:


> I think
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you consider 13/29 for 160 yards, 0 TD's, 1 INT, 6 sacks for 41 yards and a QBR rating of 20.1 "okay" or "serviceable" then :ti


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

It was for :kaep :draper2

Rumor is we'll see some :gabbert this week


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

HE'S BACKKKKK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!










__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/659751533702217728








@Ash @AryaDark @tark1n @Fringe @Mra22


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

Id be lying if I said this isn't the most pumped that I've been for a game in a very. Very. Very long time. Even when we snuck in the playoffs a few years back I knew Baltimore would own us like always and they did. But this....this is special. This team is different. At least it has been for a few weeks. We may very well walk in to Foxsboro and walk out with the L but the way we play...is all that matters. A loss tonight where we play tough I truly believe would be a "good loss". A Patriot beat down and its "same ole Phins". I'm expecting a hard fought game from both teams. The one with the ball last will win. If that happens I go to sleep a happy man knowing that the wild card race is going to be wide open, possibly both seeds, until the end. A win? And I'm yelling AFC East Crown with one more to play in Miami...

Start the game fpalm


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Great win by the Pats. Started off slow despite the 1st drive TD but were able to get hot near the end to put the game away. Brady was amazing, Lewis is fantastic and the defense looked great as well. Didn't even give up a garbage time TD which I hate. 

I never fell for the Dolphins hype though. They get a new coach and blow out 2 terrible teams and I'm supposed to be scared :drake1.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

It must suck to be a Miami sports fan right now.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

yay!


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

https://twitter.com/DanWetzel/status/659931630258229248


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

fuck me we're good, Brady is the GOAT and Edelman/Gronk/Lewis continue to fire. LaFell will hopefully improve and even Amendola is doing well. Collins and Hightower are both in great form, especially Collins who's established himself as one of the best LB's this and last season I feel. bring on next week tbh


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Pats going to have a perfect season :mj2


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

Renegade™;53655322 said:


> even Amendola is doing well.


even? amendola was always talented dating back to his days in st louis. it was always just a matter of health.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Rest of NE opponents

Skins
Giants
Bills
Broncos
Eagles
Texans
Titans
Jets 
Dolphins


We know the AFC East doesn't have enough pride to ever challenge New England. And they face the worst the division perhaps of all time in the AFC South. So basically, the Pats just have to get through the Giants, Eagles, and Broncos and they will finish the regular season undefeated.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

MrMister said:


> Rest of NE opponents
> 
> Skins
> Giants
> ...


Jets always play NE tough. Miami has won 2 of the last 4 I think against us as well. 

Jets, Broncos, Giants, Dolphins could be good. 

I think we'll go 14-2


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)




----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Tom Brady pissed at himself even when they're up 2 or 3 scores :kobe10

I don't think they'll go undefeated, they'll get surprised by a team. Redskins, Eagles could surprise us. Giants, Broncos and Jets are all games that I can see being losses. Scared of the Broncos even if Peyton is having a terrible season.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Might Guy said:


> Tom Brady pissed at himself even when they're up 2 or 3 scores :kobe10
> 
> I don't think they'll go undefeated, they'll get surprised by a team. Redskins, Eagles could surprise us. Giants, Broncos and Jets are all games that I can see being losses. Scared of the Broncos even if Peyton is having a terrible season.


I don't care about going 16-0. If they were to go 16-0 and lose in the playoffs/sb it would be a never ending trail of lol's from fans of the other 31 teams.


----------



## Dark Match Jobber (Jun 10, 2010)

:Rollins at the Dolphins thinking they were now the shit and can beat the Patriots after beating the sorry ass Titans and Texans.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

if yall went 16-0 and lost to the giants in the superbowl there would no ending to the fuckery. like ever. Eli would ruin every GOAT discussion out there too just by getting himself three superbowls. :ti


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

LUCK said:


> if yall went 16-0 and lost to the giants in the superbowl there would no ending to the fuckery. like ever. Eli would ruin every GOAT discussion out there too just by getting himself three superbowls. :ti


If he did it again I wouldn't be able to deny anything tbh. I don't sit here and say brady is the best ever, just that he is in the convo w guys like montana, peyton, etc. but people like skip/sas who have turned sports into never ending best ever debates and everyone else following suit, it would be the one thing nobody could defend. eli would go from borderline hof candidate to 1st ballad lock if he won again.


----------



## Dark Match Jobber (Jun 10, 2010)

Ravens are 1-6 and I still wave my Ravens car flags and wear my Suggs jersey in public.

I dont hide from my team even in a losing season, unlike you cowboy fans:chrisholly


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Champ said:


> even? amendola was always talented dating back to his days in st louis. it was always just a matter of health.


Yeah and I wished the Rams kept him around but they weren't going to give him the money he desired because of his health.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

The Dolphins are terrible and have a terrible QB and what's looking more and more like a FA bust at DT. I don't care that they won a couple of games against crap teams, they fucking suck and I figured the Pats would destroy them. I can't believe how irrelevant Suh has been, he has such a motor but he's been invisible most of the season. 

Pats will probably drop one before the playoffs. Going undefeated is ridiculously hard to do, one bad week is all it takes. Or one injury to Gronkowski.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Jinx thread title imo


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Noto look at those garbage teams. If GB or Denver had this schedule they'd be going undefeated too.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

MrMister said:


> Noto look at those garbage teams. If GB or Denver had this schedule they'd be going undefeated too.


the same broncos that almost lost to browns in OT? or won on a last second INT against the 1-6 ravens at home?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

They won those games so what is your point?


New England's schedule is a joke because most teams in the NFL are a joke. I can't remember it ever being this bad.


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

Let's take a look at how the Pats have beaten so far:

Week 1: Steelers (sure, they were without LeVeon Bell and Martavis Bryant but those were self-inflicted via suspensions. NO SYMPY.)

Week 2: @ Bills (the narrative looks different but at the time, they were considered an elite defense that just came off an impressive victory against the Colts, a team that was for some reason the trendy pick to win the SB this year)

Week 3: Jaguars (weak team, Pats left no doubt about the outcome in this one)

Week 5: @ Cowboys (tbf I don't think Romo and Bryant would have made a difference in the outcome other than maybe losing by less than 24 points)

Week 6: @ Colts (again, this was a team everybody loved to come out of the AFC because they added Gore, Johnson, and Cole this offseason. Luck was playing like crap even before the shoulder injury, and this one was definitely circled on the Pats calendar)

Week 7: Jets (still have a top 5 defense, and still got 30 points dropped on it)

Week 8: Dolphins (They are who we thought they were!)

All of the remaining road games on the schedule, apart from the Texans game, concern me. It's harder to communicate with the crowd noise as a road team. This year's Giants don't have the pass rushing talent of the 2007 and 2011 predecessors, but I've learned to never take them lightly. Peyton Manning may have a noodle arm at this point, but that defense of theirs is ridiculous and Mile High is always loud and difficult to play in. And the Jets and Dolphins give the Pats a harder time when they're the ones hosting.

I see an undefeated season as possible but just not very likely. Although it would be very cool to see two undefeated teams meet at Super Bowl 50, and the winner would get the honor of shutting up the annoying '72 Dolphins for good.



MrMister said:


> They won those games so what is your point?
> 
> 
> New England's schedule is a joke because most teams in the NFL are a joke. I can't remember it ever being this bad.


There are currently five teams undefeated after Week 7. I think I heard that that's an NFL first.

Compare that to the 2002 season (the worst I've ever seen around the NFL), where you had the Oakland Raiders win the #1 seed in the conference with an 11-5 record. An 11-5 record wasn't good enough for the Patriots to qualify for the playoffs in 2008, but good enough for home field advantage throughout the playoffs in 2002 for the Raiders. Best in the NFC was tied between Eagles and Bucs at 12-4. The year concluded with one of the most lopsided Super Bowls in history. That was a mediocre season all around IMO.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

MrMister said:


> Rest of NE opponents
> 
> Skins
> Giants
> ...


*Yeah I don't see them losing any of those games. The Broncos might have a chance but if I had to put money on the game I'd put it on NE. 

*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

lol it's not about the Patriots


It's about the NFL being a piece of shit professional sports league.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

MrMister said:


> lol it's not about the Patriots
> 
> 
> It's about the NFL being a piece of shit professional sports league.


i don't understand moaning about the schedule. it's not done at random or to favor a team. next season the pats will play 6 divisional games, 4 against the nfc west and 4 against the afc north. if they finish 1st in the division they will play the 1st place winners of the afc west and south divisions. it's automatically rotated from year to year. in 2017 they will play the nfc south and afc west divisions. i just don't get it.... also they've won every game, so it's not like they're a meh team just winning against bad teams like the colts.

and my points about the broncos was basically as i wrote it. don't need to go further.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Joff said:


> i don't understand moaning about the schedule. it's not done at random or to favor a team. next season the pats will play 6 divisional games, 4 against the nfc west and 4 against the afc north. if they finish 1st in the division they will play the 1st place winners of the afc west and south divisions. it's automatically rotated from year to year. in 2017 they will play the nfc south and afc west divisions. i just don't get it.... also they've won every game, so it's not like they're a meh team just winning against bad teams like the colts.
> 
> and my points about the broncos was basically as i wrote it. don't need to go further.


I know how scheduling works. Your explanation of scheduling isn't even relevant to the post you quoted.

I'm saying the NFL is awful overall. It's the shittiest it's been in the history of mankind. The quality of teams is shit. 

Totally not surprised there are the most undefeated teams this late. That's because there are like 5-6 good teams and everyone else is dreadful.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Not really sure how you think he's moaning about the schedule. He's moaning about how uncompetitive the NFL is as a whole. The schedule was brought up to just illustrate how he thinks NE will end the regular season undefeated because the teams they are going to play aren't very competitive for the most part. Of course Denver is pretty good but they aren't on NE's level. *


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

The AFC South doesn't have a team with a winning record right now:lmao

They have arguably the three worst teams in the entire NFL.


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

That would be quite something if the Colts won the division with a 6-10 record (all their wins coming against the Jaguars, Titans, and Texans). I thought last year's NFC South was brutal, or 2010 NFC West, but this year's AFC South is on pace to be the worst we've ever seen. Historic levels of futility.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

MrMister said:


> I know how scheduling works. Your explanation of scheduling isn't even relevant to the post you quoted.
> 
> I'm saying the NFL is awful overall. It's the shittiest it's been in the history of mankind. The quality of teams is shit.
> 
> Totally not surprised there are the most undefeated teams this late. That's because there are like 5-6 good teams and everyone else is dreadful.


i agree with you. the weird part is that this is supposed to be an era of parity. we've seen that in the last decade with 6 of the last 10 sb winners being non BYE teams. this year has been bad tho.


----------



## Dark Match Jobber (Jun 10, 2010)

Titans @ Patriots 

Patriots - Infinity
Titans - 0


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

i just noticed the titans haven't won since week 1. wisenhunt has been ass if you take away the sb season w zona


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)




----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Odds are still against any team going undefeated...

However, if any team would do it again it's probably the 2015 New England Patriots, and as *MrMister* says, it's not a statement about the Patriots so much as about the NFL in general. The NFL is in some sorry shape right now. :lol


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

I don't really see what you guys are saying, the NFL still has what, five undefeated teams? While other franchises have been dealing with injuries to QBs, bad off seasons, or simply balancing out from flukeish performances the prior year(s). Doesn't seem much different than any other year. And as always, the competition will probably pick up deeper into the season.

It ain't like you can blame the Pats for playing in a weak ass punk ass pussy ass division. Or the fact that the NFL throws all their hype behind Andrew Luck when there's 5 better QBs than him every year, and the Colts fucking suck and were lucky to ever win 10 games any of the years they did since he was drafted. Or that the Niners off season was bitter and hopeless enough to have been created by David Simon.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Patriots aren't losing a game. They won't lose to the Giants, the Giants are terrible, Eli has 1 out of 4 good games, Giants defense is terrible. Patriots are not losing to the Jets. Look at who the Jets have played this year...no one. Their 4-2 record is "fake". Who else is on their schedule? Oh...the Broncos. It's going to be like 27-14 final...Patriots. Brady going to just kill the Broncos D with short passes to Gronk and Edelmen all day, while Peyton throws 4 INT (maybe this will be the game he gets benched). There's no one to beat the Patriots...unless it's week 17 and they bench all of their starters, which is against the Dolphins.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Jets:

1. Browns
2. Colts
4. dolphins
5. Skins

(they lost to the eagles)

Patriots: 

1: Steelers(without Bell)
2: Bills
3. Jags
5. Cowboys(without dez/romo)
6. colts
7. jets
8: dolphins


so what teams have the the pats beat that make them real, going by your logic that the jets aren't a good team because they haven't beaten anyone.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Starting the year 7-0 is a good feat regardless of your competition. But it's still largely meaningless because you have half a season left where everything that went right could suddenly go wrong. Pats could get hit with the injury bug. Bengals will implode like they always do. Broncos will eventually have to score and get over the corpse of Peyton. 

The year the Pats DID go undefeated in the regular season, people said all of the same shit. They're just beating down bad competion, etc, but they still did it. But even so, they were a Randy Moss injury away from RIP season. It can happen just like that.

Second half is so very much more important than the first. The pitiful Colts could wind up fluking their way to 9-10 wins again if they get hot, before reality smashes them in the playoffs as it always does.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

LMFAO @ the new thread title.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

LUCK said:


> Jets:
> 
> 1. Browns
> 2. Colts
> ...




1: Steelers(without Bell)
-Deangelo Williams played like Bell, so I'm tired of people saying this without Bell. He rushed 21 times for 127 yards. Bells highest rushing total this year is 129 yards so far.
2: Bills
-We later find out the Bills are for real with a good QB, but NOW they suck cause their real QB is injured.
3. Jags
-Nothing here Jags just suck.
5. Cowboys(without dez/romo)
-Cowboys still have a good defense, but yea legit thing here without dez/romo
6. colts
-Both teams beat the Colts
7. jets
-Self explanatory here
8: dolphins
-Going against the "new and improved" Dolphins team under a new head coach that lit a fire under them...obviously didn't work for this game.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Everyone's record is fake because ~90% of the league is terrible.

I bet the NFL gets worse before it gets better. We have teams drafting a guy 1st overall because of one play that was shown over and over on ESPN. We have a league that feels that it needs to go after its best QB just so it can stay in the headlines. This is where the NFL is right now.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Ravens are better than half of the league and will have a top 5 pick


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)




----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

MrMister said:


> *Everyone's record is fake because ~90% of the league is terrible.*
> 
> I bet the NFL gets worse before it gets better. We have teams drafting a guy 1st overall because of one play that was shown over and over on ESPN. We have a league that feels that it needs to go after its best QB just so it can stay in the headlines. This is where the NFL is right now.


I don't really care if this _is _true as long as Bengals get past the first round of the playoffs this year. :drose


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Why does the Kansas City vs. Detroit game start so early?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Ash said:


> I don't really care if this _is _true as long as Bengals get past the first round of the playoffs this year. :drose


Your Bengals are going down faster than your wife!


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Ace Boogie said:


> Why does the Kansas City vs. Detroit game start so early?


The game's in London.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

i agree with some points here but if i was to lose interest in nfl it would be because of the way defense has been stripped. the average passer rating was 76 in 2001, it's 89 this season. 5000 yards is the new 4000 yards. you can win without netting 1 rushing yard. the stuff about crappy teams has kind of always been a staple in the league. the nfc won 13 straight super bowls from 84-96... most of them were absolute blow outs. even 10 years ago, the nfc was pretty bad. besides the eagles there wasn't a top quality nfc team. I look at the league right now and see some really good teams. a lot of average teams, and some miserable teams. i don't think there is a huge difference between now and in past era's the more i think about it.

patriots, packers, broncos, cardinals, panthers, bengals, and to me seattle too are all very good balanced teams. then you got the falcons, steelers, vikings, rams and jets are good teams that could surprise you. dallas if healthy would have been tier 1 for sure. edit.... steelers are prob tier 1 too.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

broncos have no offense, pats have no run game or secondary, seattle have no pass game, panthers pass game is pretty poor, and cards have been streaky. none of these teams have been balanced imo, they're still all undefeated(aside from seattle, but i only brought them up because you did).


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Packers are probably the most balanced team in the league right now imo.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

idk why i used the word balanced it kind of ruined the point. even the good teams have big weaknesses every year but ususally they can cover them up. last year the pats secondary bailed out the pass rush and this year the pass rush is bailing out the secondary. in the salary cap era there aren't going to be teams like the 90s cowboys. the 2013 seahawks were crazy good, but as we're seeing you can't keep a team like that together.


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

LUCK said:


> broncos have no offense, *pats have no run game *or secondary, seattle have no pass game, panthers pass game is pretty poor, and cards have been streaky. none of these teams have been balanced imo, they're still all undefeated(aside from seattle, but i only brought them up because you did).


Wat. Did you miss Dion "Don't call me Dion Sanders" Lewis

Our secondary is definitely suspect though.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

McQueen said:


> Your Bengals are going down faster than your wife!


In that case it means they will go undefeated and win the SuperBowl! :moyes1

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

There is no such thing as a balanced team in the salary cap era, the NFL needs to go more to a MLB style cap, where teams can spend as much as they want basically. Not as strict as the NBA taxes, but some salary tax. It's far more satisfying when teams spending 1/3 of what the big teams do routinely out perform them.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

It's just so far this year from what I'm seeing.

Teams can improve as the season wears on. Teams might not be as bad as they are now. Still lots of football to play.

I'm mostly just gotten to that Dallas's season ended in week 2:lol


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

I think the MLB has an advantage on competitiveness compared to NFL, since your star player can go down and if he's a position player you might still have good pitching to carry your team, or if he's a pitcher you might be able to replace him with someone solid enough to where your team can still work as a unit to win. I feel like MLB teams don't rely on one player to be their MVP as much as the NFL does with their QBs. Look at the way the Cardinals did nothing at all but win all year, despite battling so many injuries to starting pitchers/position players that were considered key guys. 

Like Mister said, Dallas' season was over in week 2. All it took was Romo (and then Dez) going down. If Brady or Gronk or both went down next week, NE could go from undefeated season hopes to 9-7 that quickly. NFL is such a gimmick league with how QB-driven everything is. Even if you have a great defense, and can plug a backup QB into the spot to just game-manage, you're still going to lose in the end because you can't win anymore like that. You pretty much HAVE to have a good QB who can make big plays.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

That's certainly true, @Godway.

Even the biggest difference-makers like a Mike Trout or Bryce Harper can only determine so much throughout the 162-game baseball season.* There is far more beyond the control of a baseball team's best player than there is for, say, an NFL quarterback, who is quintessential to his team's success. *MrMister* is right; sadly, the Cowboys' season was probably over by Week 2 after losing both Dez Bryant and Tony Romo. A Trout gives a team maybe ten wins a season; an NFL franchise lives and dies by its quarterback. The NFL is primarily a quarterback/coaching league now, wherein almost everyone else is interchangeable but for some special contributors like Gronkowski. Coaching systems are paramount in the NFL as well. You really do need a superstar, though... Like AFC Offensive Player of the Month Andy Dalton, right, @AryaDark? :side:


Of course Buster Posey gives a team untold more wins than any other single player through pitch-framing for which fWAR does not account. :side:


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

SnapOrTap said:


> Wat. Did you miss Dion "Don't call me Dion Sanders" Lewis
> 
> Our secondary is definitely suspect though.


In fairness, only the Raiders, Broncos, and Lions have fewer rushing yards as a team. I'm guessing the Jets game played a large hand in that, as they have the best defense against the run in the NFL. That's not to say the Patriots don't have capable RB's because Lewis and Blount are excellent complimentary players (I especially love Lewis, he's dynamic and quick as hell). It's an offense that is still a work in progress, as scary as it sounds. There have been a lot of moving parts with the offensive line in part due to injuries, and the Pats just recently got LaFell back. Another thing is that Brady has been able to pass the ball at will against every opponent thus far, including some very tough defenses. I suspect as we get closer to the playoffs, we'll see more running plays from the Patriots. The key is establishing what line they want to use when guys like Stork and Wendell are back at 100%.

As for the secondary, I think as a unit it is decent, as I really like the safeties but am suspect of the corners. I like Butler, he's been doing okay, certainly not a Revis out there but hardly anybody is. Ryan has been every bit as good as Browner was at the opposite end, though the sample size is still small. The lack of depth at corner behind them is a concern. I hope they can trade for a guy like Sean Smith. He's a very good starter that would give them size and stability. I love the safeties, McCourty and Chung are one of the best tandems in the league dating back to last season. And then you have Harmon who has done a decent job when they play with three safeties. He seems to be what Kyle Arrington was last season for the defense.

As @Joff put it, the Pats defense relied on the secondary last year to lock down receivers and buy time for the pass rush to get to the quarterback. This year, it's up to the pass rush (which is much improved and we're seeing Chandler Jones in the midst of a breakthrough season) to pressure the QB and make life easier for the secondary. The Pats are tied with the Broncos for the league lead in sacks, and at 8 INTs through 7 games they're on pace to equal or better the number they had last year (16).

tl;dr

Pats have a capable running game, just haven't needed it much yet with Brady being dominant in the passing game. Offensive line needs to gel first. Secondary is a weakness but it isn't terrible as a unit, the safety depth is strong, the corner depth isn't. The defense is built around the pass rush which is currently among the best in the NFL.


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

I agree to an extent on teams living and dying by the health of their star QB. Although there are a fair amount of examples of teams that flourished when their backup QBs stepped in and stepped up.

1999 you had Trent Green as the big money QB until Rodney Harrison took him out in the preseason. In comes Kurt Warner, who goes on to have an MVP season.

2000 the Ravens won the Super Bowl with Trent Dilfer, a QB who was backing up Tony Banks the first half of the season and then took over the second half. I think this was a switch that was performance based rather than from injury, I don't recall. And I also get that that team won strictly on the elite defense and run game model, but technically they won without their original starting QB. The Saints had Jeff Blake until he got hurt and then Aaron Brooks Wally Pipp'd him, bringing them to the playoffs.

2001 Brady came in for an injured Bledsoe and the rest was history. Sticking with the Pats, they lost Brady in Week 1 of 2008, had to settle for Cassel, and he led them to a respectable 11-5 season which would've been good enough for a playoff birth in almost any other season in history. I feel like this year's Patriots would be significantly less dominant if anything were to happen to Brady, but could still contend out of the AFC if Garoppolo were asked to step in. If there's one coach who knows how to get the most out of the "next man up" it's Bill Belichick.

Let me stop here rather than finding year to year examples, but I hope you see my point. There are plenty of examples of where an injury to a star player created opportunity for their backup to step in and be a star on their own.

I agree though with the premise of MLB being less dependant on one individual guy. It really depends on the composition. Like the Royals this year are on the verge of winning the WS without any players that I would consider future Hall of Famers. The 2002 Angels were like that, as were the 2005 White Sox (if you don't count Frank Thomas who was hurt and didn't play that postseason).


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

WHO DEY! WHO DEY! WHO DEY THINK ARE GONNA BEAT THEM BENGALS! NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOBOOOOOODDDDDDDYYYYYYY!!!!!!


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

saying there is no such thing as a balanced team is crazy. you don't have to be flawless in all areas to be considered one.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Telos said:


> I agree to an extent on teams living and dying by the health of their star QB. Although there are a fair amount of examples of teams that flourished when their backup QBs stepped in and stepped up.
> 
> 1999 you had Trent Green as the big money QB until Rodney Harrison took him out in the preseason. In comes Kurt Warner, who goes on to have an MVP season.
> 
> ...


Basketball is dependent on individual players the most by far. take lebron away from cleveland and they went from 65 wins to like 15 or something. Football it mostly comes down to qb's. hockey and baseball are way less dependent on a single individual player. carey price being an exception.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Leave Caldwell and Mayhew in London imo.

Check that, leave the whole team there. Congrats London, here's a garbage football team for you.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

When Robbie Gould dies they should just remove his leg and put it in the Kicker room in the football HoF.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

I think he has a prosthetic kicking leg anyways


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

That Jeffery catch. :wow


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

TAKE HIS SOCKS!!!!


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

LeVeon Bell :cry


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Why do the Steelers still allow themselves to wear the bee uniforms?


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

:mark: We have decided to play like a REAL football team today! :mark:


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

And there's the end of Steve Smith's career


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Absolutely pathetic performance today. Absolutely pathetic. Don't even care if the Bengals somehow do win. They should be ashamed of themselves.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Also, start any QB facing the Giants :lol

6 TD's in 3 Q's


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

How is Rob Ryan still in the NFL?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Well that was shitty. Guess I'm back on the tank bandwagon.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

:lol


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Yeah Rob Ryan should have been gone long ago


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

fpalm Started off strong in the first half, then fell apart in the second. That’s the WORST part about this goddamn team. They gave me hope when they played with heart in the 1st, and then they just let Arizona walk all over them (despite the Cardinals numerous turnovers). I’ll admit that the injuries hurt us today (and McCown did get banged up pretty hard), but there’s also WAY too much fucking inconsistency on both sides of the ball.

For once, I would like to see a complete game that DOESN’T consist of: us killing ourselves with penalties, blown opportunities, an average defensive effort, and an incompetent offense that can’t put in 60 minutes of solid work. But we’ll probably see more of the same for the rest of the year. And we have to face undefeated Cincinnati on Thursday? Top 5 draft pick, here we come.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Kaep's got 162 passing yards on 41 pass attempts. :ugh2


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Ickey Shuffle said:


> Absolutely pathetic performance today. Absolutely pathetic. Don't even care if the Bengals somehow do win. They should be ashamed of themselves.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Joff said:


>


Not really. We could've and should've played a lot better today. Luckily the defense nearly broke their backs to save us ( the Burfict Effect ). A win is a win I suppose.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Giants vs Saints










Someone tell them this isn't college football


----------



## NikThaGreat9 (Aug 18, 2015)

lol Giants. What a terrible way to lose a game.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Stax Classic said:


> Giants vs Saints
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Fixed

Fun game though. (From what I saw of it at least) Wish they would've gone to OT though so Brees could've thrown an 8th touchdown.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Ickey Shuffle said:


> Not really. We could've and should've played a lot better today. Luckily the defense nearly broke their backs to save us ( the Burfict Effect ). A win is a win I suppose.
















jk


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Ickey Shuffle said:


> Not really. We could've and should've played a lot better today. Luckily the defense nearly broke their backs to save us ( the Burfict Effect ). A win is a win I suppose.


I wouldn't be worried if I were you. You'll run up the score against us on Thursday, then have 11 days to rest and prepare for Houston.

Giants and Saints was fucking crazy. Great game.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Falcons fpalm


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

The Absolute said:


> I wouldn't be worried if I were you. You'll run up the score against us on Thursday, then have 11 days to rest and prepare for Houston.


Primetime game bro. I'm prepared for another shitshow. Hope I'm wrong though :mj


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

When you have Drew Brees and you're still losing fpalm


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Ickey Shuffle said:


> Primetime game bro. I'm prepared for another shitshow. Hope I'm wrong though :mj


:lmao Well the last time we met, you ripped Johnny Fuckboy a new one. With McCown possibly sitting out, I can't imagine this week's game being any different.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

The Niners are one of the biggest jokes in the league and greedy Bengals fans are complaining that their team didn't play well enough in a win. What world am I in?


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

derek carr is the truth



gtfo paul pierce


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Wrestling Forum's Biggest New York Mets Fan said:


> The Niners are one of the biggest jokes in the league and greedy Bengals fans are complaining that their team didn't play well enough in a win. What world am I in?


Yeah I'd love to have Bengal fans' problems right now too. :lol


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Todd Gurley might be the new jesus


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

anyone need a pair of socks?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Ickey Shuffle said:


> Not really. We could've and should've played a lot better today. Luckily the defense nearly broke their backs to save us ( the Burfict Effect ). A win is a win I suppose.


:kobe We were coming off a bye week so being a little off was to be expected. Plus, going in to play our toughest division rivals at their place with their backs against the wall. Don't tell me you expected us to play lights out. This game went just like I thought it would, a knock down, drag out, ugly fight to the end. Which is how it usually seems to go between these two teams. And we were damn lucky that Big Ben was really off his game coming back from an injury and we were able to escape with a win today in spite of how we played.

Once again though, Andy (Ice Water) Dalton never panicked and led his team to victory in the end. And the Defense is only going to get better with Burfict back. 7-0 and things are still looking up. I am enjoying the hell out of this season.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Oh yeah, let's call Dalton Ice Water, because he wins as many post season games as Matty Ice


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

This year will be different. I feel it in my bones. :side:


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Ryan has 1 playoff win (SEA). Was actually terrific in it that one. Like I said before, if NE gets knocked off Cincy is the team I want to see win. Raiders too.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

:woah Let's see redbeard win a playoff game first before we crown them


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Ash said:


> :kobe We were coming off a bye week so being a little off was to be expected. Plus, going in to play our toughest division rivals at their place with their backs against the wall. Don't tell me you expected us to play lights out. This game went just like I thought it would, a knock down, drag out, ugly fight to the end. Which is how it usually seems to go between these two teams. And we were damn lucky that Big Ben was really off his game coming back from an injury and we were able to escape with a win today in spite of how we played.
> 
> Once again though, Andy (Ice Water) Dalton never panicked and led his team to victory in the end. And the Defense is only going to get better with Burfict back. 7-0 and things are still looking up. I am enjoying the hell out of this season.


You make some good points. But let's see if we can handle the Browns like we should do in *primetime*.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Stax Classic said:


> :woah Let's see redbeard win a playoff game first before we crown them


He is always clean shaven, so were he to grow a beard, calling him Redbeard would be awesome! :mark:


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Stax Classic said:


> :woah Let's see redbeard win a playoff game first before we crown them


Yeah he's gotta do that first before we let em off the hook.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Ash said:


> He is always clean shaven, so were he to grow a beard, calling him Redbeard would be awesome! :mark:


That's another knock against the man, a QB sans beard in the playoffs? :deandre

He'll be Redbeard when the Bengals cut bait and he signs with Tampa or Oakland


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

it would be funny though if they went like 14-2 and lost in the divisional 

:justsaying


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

That would not be funny.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Joff said:


> it would be funny though if they went like 14-2 and lost in the divisional
> 
> :justsaying


Didn't the Patriots do that one year? :bron2


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Chrome said:


> Didn't the Patriots do that one year? :bron2


yeah, it sucked. we beat the 4 conference championship teams but didn't make it. went like 13-1 to finish the season.

:fuck


tbh that loss to the jets was for me the 2nd worse pats loss.... watching fat rex run down the sidelines after the game was clinched :ugh


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Think that was the same year the Bears lost to the Packers in the NFC title game. That was a rough day.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

@luck still going to argue that the Jets are good after I called them out earlier in the week.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Man, Peyton's arm is shot. He is done. He looks awful.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Man that Broncos D is something else.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Watching the Packers fail is the best feeling in life.


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

Well I think we can all agree Denver is the best defense in the league. As a fan I wanted to contain my expectations because I've seen them do great only to turn bad quick. Everyone kept saying we haven't played any good QBs. Well we played a hall of famer and allowed like 76 yards passing... That is elite folks.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

What Denver just did to the Green Bay offense is very impressive!


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

PATS-BRONCOS FOR THE WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOORRRRRRRRRRRLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDD HHEEAAAVVVYYYYWEEEIIIGGGHHHHHT TITLE

:long


IN A TAG TEAM MATCH


:wut


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Thank god my fantasy football opponent kept Brees on his bench today


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

the texans used to have the wade philips d :mj2


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Obviously, Aaron Rodgers is a great, great quarterback. But today was the first time I've seen him play live. From up in the 500s, no less, where you really get to see the whole play develop.

I know it's kind of funny to say this after a game where he only threw for 77 yards, but his pocket awareness is fucking incredible. Might be the best I've ever seen.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I know it's still early but...

Can this Denver defense be historic? Will it count if the league is terrible?


Three bandwagons I won't jump on because I don't wnat to jinx it...Denver, Cinci, Carolina.


LET'S GO PATRIOTS:brady6


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

so the media is trying to make it look like dez said "that's what you fucking get" to lockett after he got hurt. 




these people are classless. i thought it sort of looked like that too, but the video didn't show where he was pointing or who he was talking to and irvin confirmed it was directed at the officials, but it's always better to jump to conclusions.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

RetepAdam. said:


> Obviously, Aaron Rodgers is a great, great quarterback. But today was the first time I've seen him play live. From up in the 500s, no less, where you really get to see the whole play develop.
> 
> I know it's kind of funny to say this after a game where he only threw for 77 yards, but his pocket awareness is fucking incredible. Might be the best I've ever seen.


CAL BEAR Aaron Rodgers to you! :mark: :mark: :mark:


Congrats on attending a terrific game for the Broncos! 



MrMister said:


> I know it's still early but...
> 
> Can this Denver defense be historic? Will it count if the league is terrible?
> 
> ...


:lmao @Joff @Notorious @NotGuilty


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

RetepAdam. said:


> Obviously, Aaron Rodgers is a great, great quarterback. But today was the first time I've seen him play live. From up in the 500s, no less, where you really get to see the whole play develop.
> 
> I know it's kind of funny to say this after a game where he only threw for 77 yards, but his pocket awareness is fucking incredible. Might be the best I've ever seen.


You were at the game? How was the halftime show honoring Bowlen to the ring of fame? Wish they would have showed it during halftime.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

smackdown1111 said:


> You were at the game? How was the halftime show honoring Bowlen to the ring of fame? Wish they would have showed it during halftime.


I have season tickets, so yeah.

Halftime show was classy. Bowlen's wife gave a short speech, nothing special. The video was very nice, though.

I'm surprised they didn't upload it on Twitter or anything.

Side bar: Glad to see that C.J. Anderson got a chance to remind people that he's actually a very good running back when he has decent blocking.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

When Virgil gets the blocking going, CJ is unstoppable :side:


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Bengals confirmed frauds. They won't win a playoff game.

Bell gone for the year wow. This team can't catch a break.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Plz change the thread title IMO.



Godway said:


> Bengals confirmed frauds. They won't win a playoff game.
> 
> Bell gone for the year wow. This team can't catch a break.


I do concede that we barely beat a Steelers team without Bell and a semi-healthy Ben. But we beat you all at your style of football. 

Seriously, this is annoying. Every team's goal is about making it to the Super Bowl. Not just win 1 playoff game. People seriously need to drop that narrative.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

That hasn't been the Steelers way of football in like 4 years. I don't think Ben was still hurt, maybe nagging a little, I think he was just rusty. That sideline pick was an amazing play though, not much he could have done about that.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

It was an frustrated defensive struggle. I wanted to put my fist through a wall. That's the true identity of the Steelers/AFC North is what I meant. 



Godway said:


> That sideline pick was an amazing play though, not much he could have done about that.












:lenny5


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Godway said:


> Bengals confirmed frauds. They won't win a playoff game.





Ickey Shuffle said:


> I do concede that we barely beat a Steelers team without Bell and a semi-healthy Ben. *But we beat you all at your style of football.*


Word Life. :cena5


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Ickey Shuffle said:


> It was an frustrated defensive struggle. I wanted to put my fist through a wall. That's the true identity of the Steelers/AFC North is what I meant.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's true. Most AFC North matchups are judged by how many players leave the game on carts.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

MrMister said:


> I know it's still early but...
> 
> Can this Denver defense be historic? Will it count if the league is terrible?
> 
> ...


You should jump on the Packers bandwagon too while you're at it.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Stax Classic said:


> When Virgil gets the blocking going, CJ is unstoppable :side:


BRONCOS SUPERSTAR VIRGIL. :mark:


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

Speakinf of dem Broncos, just traded for Vernon Davis for some late draft picks. Any 49er fans on here that can give insight as far as him still having anything left in the tank?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

smackdown1111 said:


> Speakinf of dem Broncos, just traded for Vernon Davis for some late draft picks. Any 49er fans on here that can give insight as far as him still having anything left in the tank?


They probably can't tell because :kaep is their QB.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Vernon Davis actually retired two years ago but didn't tell anyone.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

denver playing franchise mode with salary cap disabled


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

smackdown1111 said:


> Speakinf of dem Broncos, just traded for Vernon Davis for some late draft picks. Any 49er fans on here that can give insight as far as him still having anything left in the tank?


They basically gave up a 2017 sixth round pick for Vernon Davis and the privilege of moving up in the sixth and seventh rounds this year.

That's not too shabby.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Steve Smith torn achilles :mj2

Jordy Nelson, DeAndre Levy, Arian Foster, Antoine Bethea, Steve Smith all my fantasy players, all done for the season already :mj2

fuck fantasy this season :mj2


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)




----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

So the Broncos now have the guy who's records Virgil broke at the combine for TE's, too bad Vernon can't block for shit.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

49ers just announced they're benching Colin Kaepernick for Blaine fucking Gabbert.

Also, tomorrow is Kaepernick's birthday. :mj2


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

RIP Kaep's 49er career

also...






:duck


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

RetepAdam. said:


> 49ers just announced they're benching Colin Kaepernick for Blaine fucking Gabbert.
> 
> Also, tomorrow is Kaepernick's birthday. :mj2


Damn you must really have to suck to get benched for Blaine Gabbert. :ti


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Arcade said:


> Damn you must really have to suck to get benched for Blaine Gabbert. :ti


IIRC, Kapernick's contract only has guaranteed money through the end of this year. After this season, the 49ers could cut him with minimal cap hit. Not that I'm saying he will, the season is only half over and Blaine Gabbert is Blaine Gabbert but still. 

Andrew Luck is getting garbage-time points...so far his line is 11 of 26, 126 yards, 1 TD pass and 2 INTs. He stinks out loud this year also. Although Cam isn't doing much better with his line...11 of 126, 188 yards, 2 TDs and a pick.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

The Colts almost intercepted that. Cam should have just run the ball. What are you doing?


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

Texans tied for first in the afc south


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

well.


----------



## PeepShow (Jan 30, 2008)

A Broncos/Panthers Super Bowl would make for quite the entertaining game. Neither team would be able to score an offensive touchdown. I'm all for that.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Panthers vs Pack next week


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Great game tonight. Colts will probably win the AFC South with a 5-11 record. That'll be fun. As for Kaep, well they had the decency to bench him a day BEFORE his birthday. Benching him the day of his birthday would've been cold as fuck.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

So the Niners correctly traded Vernon Davis, who's been MIA for what feels like an eternity, and :kaep, who I think everyone--from ownership to the front office to the coaching staff to the players to the fans--_wishes_ would go MIA, permanently (and he will, there's no way the Niners are picking up that $14+ million for next year), is benched. Both correct moves. 

This isn't a statement made from sour grapes but I wouldn't expect very much, Broncos fans. Peyton Manning largely likes to throw between the numbers in the middle, and Davis is a horrendous receiver in traffic. Davis hates getting hit so it's a bad match-up in the abstract; he also possesses highly questionable hands. It's not much but I'm glad Baalke could get _something_ for him. Of course Baalke's proven to be deeply flawed as a GM. This whole fish stinks from the head down, though. That's another point for another post. 

In short,

SLACK OFF FOR GOFF. :mark:


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

hilarious that the Colts wasted their first round pick on ANOTHER wide receiver when it's clear their offensive line needed improving to protect Luck. now they're struggling to do such and Luck is being rushed into some awful throws/plays, and he's having some mares lately. think Pagano could be on borrowed time


----------



## PeepShow (Jan 30, 2008)

Ken Whisenhunt has been canned. He's so fucking bad. And yet he somehow got took a team to the Super Bowl. He's fine as an offensive coordinator, but terrible as a head coach.

With that said, I can't figure out who's worse. Whisenhunt as a head coach or Blaine Gabbert as a quarterback.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Renegade™ said:


> hilarious that the Colts wasted their first round pick on ANOTHER wide receiver when it's clear their offensive line needed improving to protect Luck. now they're struggling to do such and Luck is being rushed into some awful throws/plays, and he's having some mares lately. think Pagano could be on borrowed time


That's on the GM.

UDFK and I have been baffled now going on at least 2 years why the Colts haven't done everything they can to make Indy have one of the best O lines in football.

If you have a QB then you next create an offensive line. THEN you get WRs and RBs. The offensive line is the most important unit on the field.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

The Colts have been atrocious at drafting for over a decade. It's shocking how inept they are, really.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

not making excuses, as you can find good players anywhere in the draft and fuck grigson/polian, but always drafting from a playoff position doesn't help. i just want some top 15 talent. :mj2


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Can't wait for them to draft a WR with their 1st pick again :drose


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Colts haven't drafted a legit impact player on defense since Dwight Freeney. They should be thinking offensive line and defense. I don't care how many regular season wins they fluke their way to, they're never a real contender until they have some good talent on D.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

and people laughed at me and thought i as hating when i said they have no shot at the sb


of course i do hate them to some degree. i like luck a lot though.


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

Godway said:


> Colts haven't drafted a legit impact player on defense since Dwight Freeney. They should be thinking offensive line and defense. I don't care how many regular season wins they fluke their way to, they're never a real contender until they have some good talent on D.


They need to control the line of scrimmage like you said. Phillip Dorsett is a dynamic talent but the Colts needed Malcolm Brown more than they needed a wide receiver.

In other news:

Joe Thomas - T - Browns
Browns LT Joe Thomas will not be traded to the Broncos.
ESPN's Dianna Marie Russini reports a deal was "so close," but that the sides couldn't agree to compensation. It's a loss for the Broncos, who have one of the league's shakiest tackle duos. As for Thomas, he'll enter the offseason questioning his future in Cleveland. One month shy of his 31st birthday, he could seek a trade if the Browns don't pursue one (though Thomas has said he wants to remain in Cleveland). The perennial All-Pro is signed through 2018. Thomas has never missed a game since being the No. 3 overall pick of the 2007 draft.
Related: Broncos
Source: Adam Schefter on Twitter Nov 3 - 4:11 PM


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Telos said:


> They need to control the line of scrimmage like you said. Phillip Dorsett is a dynamic talent but the Colts needed Malcolm Brown more than they needed a wide receiver.
> 
> In other news:
> 
> ...


Aw.

Also, Colts fired Pep Hamilton.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

fire pep and keep pagano. :no:


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*:maisielol Poor Kaep

http://www.sbnation.com/lookit/2015...ect-for-colin-kaepernick-they-leave-receivers

*


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

AryaDark said:


> *:maisielol Poor Kaep
> 
> http://www.sbnation.com/lookit/2015...ect-for-colin-kaepernick-they-leave-receivers
> 
> *


That receiver at the bottom is like "I'm open, I'm open!!" :lol


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

And they leave the top one uncovered too to put 9 in the box

Eat a dick Sabs

A) I posted that on Sunday :jose
B) :kaep is a perfect man 
C) the Niners should trade him to a team with an actual line so he can play, like Cleveland :side:


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

LUCK said:


> not making excuses, as you can find good players anywhere in the draft and fuck grigson/polian, but always drafting from a playoff position doesn't help. i just want some top 15 talent. :mj2


It's just poor drafting, plain and simple.

Even picking in the 20s, I would have to imagine they've underachieved by a long shot.

EDIT — Colts are 27th on this list, despite Andrew Luck presumably outperforming his draft slot and finding a steal in TY Hilton.

Only teams behind them are the Jets, Saints, Bears, Raiders and Jaguars. Ouch.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

thanks for responding for no reason when i already know that.

96: marvin harrison(19th)
97: tarik glenn(19th)
98: peyton manning(1st)
99: edgerrin james(4th)
00: rob morris(28th)
01: reggie wayne(30)
02: dwight freeney(11th)
03: dallas clark (24th)
05: marlin jackson(29th)
06: joseph addai(30th)
07: anthony gonzalez(32nd)
09: donald brown(27th)
10: jerry hughes(31st)
11: anthony castonzo(22)
12: andrew luck(1)
13: bjorn werner(24)
15: dorsett(29th)

and i maintain not drafting in the top 15(or even top 20) does not help. :toomanykobes


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

RetepAdam. said:


> It's just poor drafting, plain and simple.
> 
> Even picking in the 20s, I would have to imagine they've underachieved by a long shot.
> 
> ...


Bears are 30th.









*Takes shot of rum.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

that's a shitty list of the quick skip i just did.


as in there's no explanation for any of the rankings. :drake1


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

LUCK said:


> thanks for responding for no reason when i already know that.


The reason I responded is that as much as you keep trying to mitigate the fact that they've drafted incredibly poorly (all while you insist that you're not trying to hide behind that excuse), the numbers suggest that they've been drafting poorly _for their slot_, as opposed to just in a vacuum.

In fairness (and to circle back to the argument you're probably trying to make here), the fact that Grigson has been drafting poorly in the 20s doesn't necessarily mean he's bad at drafting, period. It's a different animal when you're drafting in the 20s than when you're in the top 10. But he's bad at drafting in the 20s, and that's important, considering the Colts intend on picking in the 20s (or 30s) for the foreseeable future.

Point is: If Grigson is incapable of finding value in the 20s and later rounds, they can't afford to keep him around. It's what's holding the Colts back, and it would be disingenuous to just chalk it up to "Well, they're picking late." Everyone else is too. The difference is: All the best teams in the NFL mine value out of the draft, even though they're picking well outside the top 10.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

no i never denied that they're drafting badly at their slot. i've been saying for years we're not fixing our issues while taking the wrong players and players at the wrong positions regardless of what pick it was.


i said i want top 15 talent and it would help and your response was useless, as was this one as i was not making excuses for a GM i do not like. he hasn't draft well at all. that has nothing to do with the fact that i think higher picks would lead to a better opportunity at getting better quality players. that is my point. is a very fairly obvious point. it has nothing to do with our GMs or anything else. we had one bad year and never got a chance at actually building our team up through the draft like other teams that rebuild. we've also traded picks one away foolishly(well vontae was worth it, but trent was a huge waste, even if it was probably worth the risk at the time).


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Maybe you guys should just tear it down. We'll take Andrew Luck off your hands, so you can go back to picking in the top 15. eyton


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Colts probably should have traded down from Luck and invested in the rest of the team before taking a QB in like the 4th in the next couple years


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Idk what you guys are even arguing. Luck was the right decision obviously... Drafting higher isn't as big a deal in the NFL as it is in the NHL/NBA. Unlike those leagues you often get star players throughout the entire draft. Indy hasn't done a great job at all of drafting but it could be a lot worse imo. Luck is heavily scrutinized, but he is also heavily praised. It's just the way sports is now. The best player gets all the credit and all the blame for winning/losing. Take Cam for example... Panthers were 7-8-1 last year, they went 2-0 without him, so he was 5-8-1. This year he is 7-0 with awful stats, but awful weapons and people are calling him MVP of the league. It's so retarded but it's to be expected. People want to believe teams are carried by the qb completely no matter the defense or coaching or schedule. Luck and Indy will be ok.... Maybe not this year, but they aren't in as bad shape as people think.

Edit- wasn't meant to be a slam Cam post as I think he's done well with what he has and it's not all about stuff like qb rating. But MVP? yeah that's a major reach.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Cam reminds me of Prime Daunte, I never thought he'd put it together


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

not that i agree w this but it was funny


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

But Cam's not an MVP candidate.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Cam's Glistening Grin said:


> But Cam's not an MVP candidate.


the media has him 2nd to brady on espn, nfl network, bleacher report, etc.


for the record, cam has impressed me a lot this year. just don't think he has been mvp good


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I can't agree with that. Sure, Cam is extremely valuable to the Panthers, but that award is as much about statistics as it is importance to a team. Cam won't win.

I think half of Cam's picks have come off of the hands of Devin Funchess, just to show you how bad he's been. Retep was right.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Cam's Glistening Grin said:


> Retep was right.


I mean, this goes without saying. :draper2


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Joff said:


> not that i agree w this but it was funny


Cam only had two interceptions through the first four games of the season. He has thrown six in the last three games but only one against the Colts. I can't say its really hurt his confidence because he was still so clutch in the second half of the Seattle game. I also wonder if you reviewed film how many of the picks he threw were tipped or flat out dropped? I remember in the Philadelphia game down near the red zone the cornerback ripped the ball away from Ginn when they went to the ground.

Edit: Also the OL didn't do such a good job on one of the interceptions in the Seattle game on a deep ball and Cam was hit right in his throwing motion and a wobbly duck went right to the Seattle defender. Ginn was open on the play also. :cry


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Us Bears fans know the Bears don't know how to draft. A blind and deaf 5 year old can draft better than our current draft team.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Hawk Harrelson said:


> Us Bears fans know the Bears don't know how to draft. A blind and deaf 5 year old can draft better than our current draft team.


is there anything to the rumours of Forte being shopped around? surely not


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Renegade™;53791850 said:


> is there anything to the rumours of Forte being shopped around? surely not


Well, the trade deadline was today, so no.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

AryaDark said:


> *:maisielol Poor Kaep
> 
> http://www.sbnation.com/lookit/2015...ect-for-colin-kaepernick-they-leave-receivers
> *


:lmao Oh, wow. I didn't know you posted this in here. :lol Apropos that I PM'd it to you. :lmao



Stax Classic said:


> And they leave the top one uncovered too to put 9 in the box
> 
> Eat a dick Sabs
> 
> ...


I know you're not being entirely serious but I've grown quite frustrated with the legion of Niners fans who consistently defend :kaep and argue that the whole mess that is this season rests at the doorstep of the woeful offensive line and/or the play calling from the coaches. The sad truth is that more than one thing can be true--the offensive line is a disaster, the play calling is wretched and the play of the quarterback is simply atrocious. It's the perfect storm of awfulness and it's despairing to watch every week. 

Having said that I do agree that, weirdly, a trade between Cleveland and San Francisco would probably be beneficial for both Kaepernick and Johnny Football. 

I do agree with Deion Sanders when he tweets,



> The GM & Owner should have to play QB for 1 game apiece for what they've done to the 49ers organization. Bring back Eddie & Carmen PLEASE!
> 
> — Deion Sanders (@DeionSanders) November 3, 2015


...However, I am certain that if Sanders and Kaepernick played on the same team the former would be barking at the latter over the latter's freshman high school-level play. Because, being brutally honest, that is how terrible Kaepernick is proving to be. As horrid as the coaching, the roster construction on the part of Trent Baalke and the offensive line as it is presently built, one of the worst I've ever seen put together for an NFL team (when one of your biggest offseason moves is acquiring Erik Pears, who's regarded as quite possibly the single worst offensive tackle in the NFL, you deserve what you get), Kaepernick has offered nothing to dissuade critics from railing against him as anything but a complete bust for the Niners. It takes a particularly pungent level of terribleness to make Blaine Gabbert in the least bit palatable. 

Of course the Yorks are culpable to a major extent, as already noted. They have operated with the same _modus operandi_ since 2003. This past offseason they let Crabtree and Iupati both walk, never making the least bit of an effort to re-sign either player. They let Frank Gore walk and brought in not a soul to compete with Carlos Hyde aside from the ancient and ridiculously injury-prone Reggie Bush. 

And even with the legions of enraged Niners fans who are watching their team fail to crack 200 all-purpose yards in back-to-back games--once being a primetime contest against their archrivals--the Yorks are content because they have their new stadium. 

I used to defend Baalke a bit--and I think it's fair to estimate that he's been at least somewhat unlucky with his redshirt approach to the draft with high-risk, high-reward players--but his track record at this point establishes a running theme, most pronouncedly highlighted by the AJ Jenkins envelope stunt: he believes he has all of the answers. And the AJ Jenkins envelope stunt indicates that Baalke, for all of his wily drafting talents, his ways of moving in and out of the draft, cannot spot the rube at the poker table, and we all know what that means. 

When the Niners brought in Harbaugh it looked like they had their Bill Belichick, a "boss of bosses" type of figure who would be the head coach for an entire generation, and at worst the team would be competently run and managed, and at its best it could be competing for Super Bowls, year in and year out, without the pain and drama that arise with the arduous task of rebuilding. 

The only way out of the woods that I see is a hiring of Mike Shanahan as the new personnel tsar of the organization and bringing in his son Kyle to be the new head coach. Kyle is a good, intelligent up-and-coming offensive coordinator who's made the most out of a few different thoroughly mediocre teams. Draft a quarterback and start all over. 

The SB Nation website for the Niners, "Niners Nation," found an informant from the dysfunctional front office of the Niners, who presented the truth of the matter, and why Harbaugh was pushed out from San Francisco. Harbaugh, one of the team's better talent evaluators and Greg Roman (who I often critiqued, but to some extent I will certainly offer a reappraisal of him, seeing as he recognized early how flawed and limited Kaepernick was before perhaps anyone else did), all saw that Kaepernick was not progressing the way he should have been, but ownership chose the flashy cash cow quarterback over the HC, OC and unnamed talent evaluator, according to the source. Apparently, based on random leaked tweets that have surfaced on "Niners Nation," one of the chief powers within the Niners' ownership circle, and honestly de facto CEO most of the time since Jed is frequently nowhere to be found, Paraag Marathe, didn't care for Kaepernick or how he was failing to improve, either, which points to a profound point of dysfunction between the respective wings of ownership leading to the catastrophe that has occurred over the last year in Ninersland. 

And since we are discussing respective teams' draft records, Baalke has found gems in the lower rounds such as Aaron Lynch and Chris Borland... Yet in the first-through-third rounds, picked up the likes of Jimmie Ward, AJ Jenkins, Marcus Lattimore Tank Carradine, Marcus Martin, Vance McDonald and LaMichael James. 

Aside from Eric Reid and recognizing the obvious talent of Aldon Smith, Baalke has only swung and missed in the first round. :lol

Baalke's 2011 draft was his masterpiece: 1st-2nd-3rd rounds represented by the picks of Aldon-Kaep-Culliver. They gave the Niners fantastic production for a short burst, anyway. And Hunter-Kilgore-Miller in the 4th-5th-and-7th rounds. Kendall Hunter was quite good before all of the injuries, and Ian Williams as a terrific UDFA. Baalke was on fire back then, ha. It's pretty clear that Jed York has hamstrung him more recently, and certainly so in the ugly Gase fiasco. 

Yet there's no question that Baalke bears considerable blame for the more recent lousy drafts. Alshon Jeffery was available and repeatedly mocked to the Niners in that year's draft. 

Then in 2014 we see a draft which produced Mike Evans, OBJ, Sammy Watkins, Brandin Cooks, Kelvin Benjamin, Davante Adams, Allen Robinson, Jordan Matthews, John Brown, Jarvis Landry and Donte Moncrief, all in the first three rounds, the Niners drafted Jimmie Ward and Bruce Ellington in the 4th. (I was all right with the Ellington pick.) 

Of course, again, to be completely fair there is Carlos Hyde. There is something wrong with the Niners' evaluation process, and the common, glaring themes are difficult to ignore on offense: consistently undersized, terrible hands, cannot catch, colossal turnover liability, etceteras. Which of course is a splendid combination with two woefully inaccurate and limited quarterbacks in Alex Smith and Kaepernick.

They signed Jerome Simpson while knowing he would be suspended for half the year. Maybe that says it all.



Joff said:


> not that i agree w this but it was funny


:lol
@SHIV @Kaep'n Crunch


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Maybe it's his jew fro?


----------



## polar bear (Jul 29, 2015)

The NFC East is really the only division that is a real toss up in my mind sure you could make a solid argument for the NFC South 

though the I think the Panthers are miles ahead of the Falcons though the Falcons have an extremely easy schedule going forward


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

@The Absolute

We're breaking out them throwbacks for Thursday bro :mark:



















Lol jk. I wish though :jose


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

kaep is 28 and will be 29 by next year. i don't think any team trading for him would be a smart idea, especially when he's going to be cut.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Philly could maybe take a chance on him but it won't be great. If badford has another awful game they should roll with the sanchize. seriously, he looked decent last year. badford has been atrocious. every eagles fan i know is so pissed off. the only good news is that badford bet on himself and didn't sign that deal a few months ago lol.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I don't think the stat comparison is funny because I actually watch football.

Stats are the most overrated thing about this game. They largely don't matter. This isn't baseball.

There are so many factors involved as to how and why stats happen in football.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

you mean like context of the game? like stats can be had in garbage time too and INTs are never as simple as "the qb did it", there's a lot that goes into a INT that people just neglect entirely such as the pressure the QB is, the decision making, if the ball was tipped or poorly handled by the receiver, or if it was literally just the defender making a great play on the ball. yet people always chalk it up to: QB did it.


there was someone on here that actually said Luck was putting up garbage stats against the panthers. :drake1


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

The pic was a joke lol


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

i was just making a general comment about QB stats/INTs.


i don't think anyone would seriously compare Cam/Kaep at this point.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

The Panthers are a dangerous team, brehs: http://vid.me/wYIf

:duck


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I think the Browns may cover tomorrow night. I don't know why but I think that.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Ace Boogie said:


> I think the Browns may cover tomorrow night. I don't know why but I think that.


Manziel is playing, so nah.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Deso, keep in mind the Niners kept VD and let Delanie Walker walk :deandre

Delanie was the better TE his entire tenure in SF, VD can only run designed plays, and Walker always excelled after the play broke down. Which is the better TE for :kaep?



polar bear said:


> The NFC East is really the only division that is a real toss up in my mind sure you could make a solid argument for the NFC South
> 
> though the I think the Panthers are miles ahead of the Falcons though the Falcons have an extremely easy schedule going forward


You really think the AFC South isn't a toss up?


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

WHO DEY! WHO DEY! WHO DEY THINK ARE GONNA BEAT THEM BENGALS! NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOBOOOOOODDDDDDDYYYYYYY!!!!!!



















Spoiler


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Ickey Shuffle said:


> We're breaking out them throwbacks for Thursday bro :mark:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That would be great, but yeah, I don't see it happening anytime soon either.



Ace Boogie said:


> I think the Browns may cover tomorrow night. I don't know why but I think that.


They really shouldn't, but with this rivalry anything goes. I don't expect a shootout tonight, but stranger things have happened between these two teams. Even with Art Modell and Paul Brown out of the picture, there is still always some interesting conflicting emotions between Cleveland and Cincinnati.

One of the best games I ever went to was in 1988 against the Browns. I was sitting on the 50 yard line about midway up the lower section. In front of us was a large group of Browns fans. Somebody had brought several large boxes of dog biscuits and passed them around. When the Bengals scored their first touchdown, we all threw the dog biscuits at them. What fun. :banderas


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Jeremy Hill about to run wild brothers :mark:


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

yeah i don't think i'll be watching tonight at all. cincy should roll.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

I only get to watch the first quarter before leaving for work. :mj2


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*If Johnny Manziel could keep his bitch in line maybe the Browns could win a game here or there.*


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

browns are worse rating killers than diesel


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*The Bengals defense absolutely has to improve. 


Credit to Manziel btw for taking advantage of a bad Bengals defense. 



EDIT: and to their credit the Bengals have played much better defensively in the second half.*


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

that feeling you get when you have tyler eifert in you lineup


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

fpalm We're putting up another stellar offensive performance tonight.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Eifert the future GOAT











The Absolute said:


> fpalm We're putting up another stellar offensive performance tonight.


Manziel improved a ton from last year IMO. He seems like he's taking this seriously. I thought he did alright tonight. 

Y'all gotta draft some WR's though.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Ickey Shuffle said:


> Eifert the future GOAT
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's the offense as a whole, bro. They haven't found a rhythm; they're STILL inconsistent. We put a successful drive together, then we fail to capitalize on the momentum it creates. And then we fall apart. One step forward, eight steps back. Same old fucking Browns.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I was close for awhile but Peter ended up being right. :mj4


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

EIFERT IN MY LINEUP :mark:











I LOVE YOU SO MUCH


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Browns still gonna trade for Stafford in the offseason


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Manziel looked better than usual but still not good enough to believe he should be starting over McCown. Just because the Browns aren't going anywhere doesn't mean they should sacrifice their young RBs, WRs and TEs at the altar of Johnny.

Bengals' secondary looks suspect. They're gonna need to fix that if they don't want to be run out of the stadium by Pittsburgh in the divisional round.


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

fuck mike pettine


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

RIP Greg Hardy

http://deadspin.com/this-is-why-nfl...ource=deadspin_facebook&utm_medium=socialflow


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Disgusting that someone like that is employed and making millions, not being murdered in prison.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

greg hardy is a piece of shit and she took the money. :toomanykobes

hard to care about him getting his when she didn't even care.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

i don't much sympathy for her, just saying the hardy outrage is gonna increase ten fold now. hardy is a pos savage but i don't have sympathy in general for women with guys like that. i don't wanna say they have it coming but... wait yes i do.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

no one has that coming, but if you take the money then that's what you care about. not justice, not him getting the punishment he deserves, just simply money.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

She took the money? Then it's anyone's guess. 'Prostitution' gone wrong, 50 Shades of Bullshit, Hush money anything.

With that said, SHE TOOK THE MONEY. She didn't want justice she wanted money.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

AryaDark said:


> *The Bengals defense absolutely has to improve.
> 
> 
> Credit to Manziel btw for taking advantage of a bad Bengals defense.
> ...


One thing I have noticed this year, as opposed to the past, is that the Bengals coaches have been doing a great job of making adjustments at halftime. This game is a perfect example. In the first half, the Browns coaches saw something they could take advantage of and they used it to give Manziel the best chance to move the ball on offense. After halftime the Bengals showed that they recognized it and then took it away.

I am not worried about the Bengals defense. And as the season goes on and Burfict keeps getting more into the game, they can only get better. :mark:


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Well Dri Archer didn't last long, he's been released and the Steelers picked up Jacoby Jones to return kicks.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

If the NFL suspends hardy again for something he's already been suspended for, I hope he sues the league for billions.

Fuck social justice, society is mostly idiots.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

They should throw him out of the league.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

they should make him play on the browns


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Joff said:


> they should make him play on the browns





They should make him play for a losing team....oh wait, he already plays for one. :mj


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

LOL at Packers/Panthers being a noon game. That should be the night game instead of Cowboys/Eagles.


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

Sam Shields and Quinten Rollins are doubtful, so it looks like I'll be stuck watching Casey Hayward get burned for 3 hours while Cam throws for 800 yds because of vintage Dom Capers defense. :jordy

P.S.

Miss you Jordy, please come back. :mj2


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Greg Olsen going to show the Packers the whole Leg :mark:


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Capt Kirk being fucked over by the Enterprise crew. Garcon gives up an INT, some scrub drops a 30 yard pass and the next play Reed drops one.


Kirk needs a Spock and a Scottie


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Brady just threw his 1st actual INT. Made the tackle tho. :brady5


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

RODGERS WITH THE ELUSIVE MOVES :mark: completing a version of the ol' Bubba Franks 1 yard rolling special. 

Of course as I type this, Pack break contain and as always the spot near the middle of the field a huge play that is the second big play middle of the field, this one setting up a Panther TD. Same old shit with Dom Capers who since Woodson's last year and worse since Woodson left this defense has had the same damn holes in it that are easily gashed. TT loves to build internally and have longevity with his guys I get that but goodness how does this man keep his job every year? Every year the same damn "oh it is the personnel" excuse, but defensive collapse after defensive collapse, lack of discipline after lack of discipline. Vintage Capers.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

greg olsen is a legend


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Kirk is actually doing good, his team though.....


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

The Panthers. right now.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Antonio Brown has more yards than the Raiders in one half.


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

Lacy - Dude needs to get back into shape because he isn't even close to what he was in years past. ut

Masthay - I think one of those Punt, Pass, and Kick kids could do a better job than Masthay. ut

Dom Capers - I have this theory that Capers died and they just prop his body up in the coaches booth a là Weekend at Bernies. ut

209/800 yards :cam


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Hoping Dion Lewis is alright.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

I know this Carolina D is no joke but damn Pack Oline has looked very shoddy as of late. Thank goodness Rodgers has all time pocket awareness.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Poor Ben. Hits Bryant with a gorgeous deep ball that would have been a huge and very long TD, and he bobbles/drops. Then next play he just lobs up an obvious pick to a defender. He's playing frustrated right now.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

The career of Jesse "Gronk" James begins with a TD catch.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

What the hell :drake1. Packers were down big and now they're right in the game? What happened???


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Might Guy said:


> What the hell :drake1. Packers were down big and now they're right in the game? What happened???










happened.

That, and the Panthers aren't very good at holding on to leads late.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Welp, looks like the Panthers are gonna hold on.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Derek Carr is pimp as fuck


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Steelers won.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Three 8-0 teams ( pending Denver ). The elite of the elite :banderas


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

Dom Capers has to go, there is nothing to justify keeping him around. Ever since winning the Super Bowl and losing Nick Collins the following season the defense has sucked. The same problems exist yearly and any signs of improvement are short lived. If Capers is still the defense coordinator next year then this team is committed to wasting Rodger’s prime with shitty defensive play.

Richard Rodgers sucks, plain and simple. With Quarless going down he has had numerous to step up and has failed to do so.

I don’t know what happened to Lacy. I know earlier this season he was nursing an ankle injury, but he just doesn’t look like the same player he was last year. It appears that he has put on weight, but apparently the coaching staff is ok with that. Starks should be the featured back with Lacy coming in as a change-of-pace. Starks has looked better and has been more productive than Lacy recently.

The Packers didn’t deserve to be in a position with a chance to tie with how they played for the majority of this game.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Ickey Shuffle said:


> Three 8-0 teams ( pending Denver ). The elite of the elite :banderas


Starting to look like there's only gonna be 2 with the way Denver's playing so far. eyton2


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Packers D is about as substantial as the Chargers or Giants D :ti


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

I feel like the JAGS should be better than 2-6. Sure hasn't felt like all the other shit years we've recently had.

Next year :mj2


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

Chrome said:


> Starting to look like there's only gonna be 2 with the way Denver's playing so far. eyton2


yup










:fuck houston texans could of had carr or bridewater :fuck


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

HiddenFlaw said:


> yup
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bears could give you :cutler if you want him.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

Chrome said:


> Bears could give you :cutler if you want him.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

HiddenFlaw said:


>


To be fair, he is actually playing fairly decent this year. (For him anyways) And he would be an upgrade over Hoyer. He wouldn't be my first option if I was the Texans GM, but it's certainly something I'd consider at least.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

http://i.imgur.com/COySqvA.webm


Any Vikes fans have a pair of socks they can donate?


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

Chrome said:


> To be fair, he is actually playing fairly decent this year. (For him anyways) And he would be an upgrade over Hoyer. He wouldn't be my first option if I was the Texans GM, but it's certainly something I'd consider at least.


:larry that's true he his at least better than hoyer


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

pre)Ghost said:


> Dom Capers has to go, there is nothing to justify keeping him around. Ever since winning the Super Bowl and losing Nick Collins the following season the defense has sucked. The same problems exist yearly and any signs of improvement are short lived. If Capers is still the defense coordinator next year then this team is committed to wasting Rodger’s prime with shitty defensive play.
> 
> Richard Rodgers sucks, plain and simple. With Quarless going down he has had numerous to step up and has failed to do so.
> 
> ...


He's from the same coaching tree as Dick LeBeau. And just like LeBeau, while their philosophies and system still works, it only works with the right talent, and a few elite players. 

In 2011, for instance, they had Raji, Woodson, Matthews, Collins, Shields, Williams, all playing at their peaks. And at the right time. Plus a good supporting cast around them, too. All of them went downhill from there. 

The same way all of the Steelers defensive core from their last three SB's went downhill. Both teams and DC's struggled from there on out, because their system is so fucking complicated to pick up and learn. It's hard to pull in FA's or draft guys who are immediately successful in it. 

Steelers parted ways with LeBeau this past off season and Keith Butler's been putting out a much better looking defense this year, with worse talent than LeBeau had. So yeah, not necessarily the system, just the players regressing or balancing out, while the coach can't really get any fresh talent in there fast enough to make the defense great again.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

NINERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :mark: :cheer :woo :dance 

GABBERTMANIA IS RUNNIN' WILD, BROTHERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :mark: :cheer :woo :dance 

:lmao Also Dan Quinn is an idiotic head coach. His decisions were fatal for Atlanta today. Challenging that one obvious first down conversion, then refusing to go for it on fourth down with only a few yards away from the endzone with ~3:00 left in the game, down by 4 points. :lmao :lmao :lmao You are quite the individual, Dan Quinn.

NINERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

@AryaDark @SHIV @Kaep'n Crunch

EDIT: I just can't wrap my head around the 4th down decision by Quinn. You have Julio Jones and Devonta Freeman and 2 measly yards to gain. If you make it you're ahead. If you fail you need a stop with the Niners backed up against their own goal line. Also, your defense is clearly trash. There was no margin for error thanks to your own moronic decision to blow a timeout on a foolish challenge. You were also in a position where you could even get a safety if you don't convert the fourth down. I would love to hear Quinn's explanation for all of those insipid decisions.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Well Talib fucked the Broncos over.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Broncos lose :WOO


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Why does the NFL even exist before November?

Now it's starting to get good :mark:


LOL committing a personal foul with the game on the line LOL


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Sigh.

It's hard to even be mad about that. Broncos deserved to lose, the way they played. Just have to be better. No two ways around it.

Congrats on the win, Magic.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Chrome said:


> Bears could give you :cutler if you want him.


Never doubt The Jay....

:cutler

He's actually been pretty solid this year, it's not his fault per say their record is so awful.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

McQueen said:


> Never doubt The Jay....
> 
> :cutler
> 
> He's actually been pretty solid this year, it's not his fault per say their record is so awful.


Yeah, roster's awful, no way around that. Main reason I want to trade Jay is to get more draft picks.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Falcons down by 4 and went for 3. Sound logic. fpalm

Losing to Bucs and 9ers in back to back weeks is a failure on everybody. Just pathetic.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

the wheels have fallen off Atlanta in a hurry.

I would give just about anything for the NFL to more the kickoffs back 10 yards. Fucking hate all these touchbacks.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I can't take being undefeated much longer. The pressure at the end of regulation almost gave me a stroke!


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

Jerreh, Its about time to tank the machine and go get that 1st overall pick


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Dion Lewis done for the year


let's see what James White can do


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

Joff said:


> Dion Lewis done for the year
> 
> 
> let's see what James White can do


It's demoralizing, Lewis looked like a special player. I wonder if Belichick will bring back Cadet, who is healthy now and was initially expected to be the 3rd down back until an injury saw him get leapfrogged on the depth chart by Lewis.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

HighFiveGhost said:


> Jerreh, Its about time to tank the machine and go get that 1st overall pick


2-14 pls


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

:mark: BERNIE FUCKING KOSAR WANTS TO BE OUR GENERAL MANAGER!!! MAKE IT HAPPEN, HASLAM!!! :mark:




































After he gets a handle on his drinking problem, of course.


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

Godway said:


> He's from the same coaching tree as Dick LeBeau. And just like LeBeau, while their philosophies and system still works, it only works with the right talent, and a few elite players.
> 
> In 2011, for instance, they had Raji, Woodson, Matthews, Collins, Shields, Williams, all playing at their peaks. And at the right time. Plus a good supporting cast around them, too. All of them went downhill from there.
> 
> ...


Green Bay has talent on their defense, it’s just that their draft and develop philosophy doesn’t mesh with Dom Capers’ philosophy/system. Capers’ complex defense just doesn’t work with all the inexperience on the defense. Look at Green Bay’s experience at cornerback for example.

Sam Shields - 6 years
Casey Hayward - 4 years
Demetri Goodson - 2 years
Damarious Randall - Rookie
Quentin Rollins - Rookie
LaDarius Gunter - Rookie

A majority of Green Bay’s defense also falls into the rookie - 3 year experience range. It’s asking a lot for players that inexperienced to pick-up a complex defense that Capers’ prefers to run. I feel that the Packers’ would be better off if they had a defensive coordinator whose philosophy fit well with the franchise’s draft and develop philosophy.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

HiddenFlaw said:


>


:cutler slander will not be tolerated in this thread. ut


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Yay, Bears win. Nice comeback. bama4


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Told you. :cutler


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Well it looks like the San Diego head coach is on the way out.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Langford had himself a nice game too. Think we've found our RB of the future.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Chrome said:


> Langford had himself a nice game too. Think we've found our RB of the future.


Langford looked good, but I wouldn't necessarily get ahead of yourself.

San Diego's run D is awful.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

RetepAdam. said:


> Langford looked good, but I wouldn't necessarily get ahead of yourself.
> 
> San Diego's run D is awful.


Fair point. Assuming Forte is out again, be interesting to see if he can do well against the Rams, who are ranked 13th in run defense atm.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

RIP luck


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Son of a bitch... Talk about some 'bad Luck.' Get it guys? Luck.

Time for Matt "Elite" Hasselbeck to further cement himself as 2015 MVP.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

texans have a chance now :banderas


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

http://www.cbssports.com/nfl/eye-on...f-healthy-sending-johnny-manziel-to-the-bench

WHY THE FUCKING FUCK ARE WE STILL TRYING TO START MCCOWN???!!!!

McCown's a good guy, but he's old and injury-prone. Our season is over, so why can't we let Johnny finish out the year as starter and assess where we're at with him next year?

Fucking ass backward coaches and shitty front office with their heads up their mother's excrement-encrusted assholes.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Romo is back next week:mark:

Oh yeah no more Romo smilie. Ragequitting this site.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

The Absolute said:


> http://www.cbssports.com/nfl/eye-on...f-healthy-sending-johnny-manziel-to-the-bench
> 
> WHY THE FUCKING FUCK ARE WE STILL TRYING TO START MCCOWN???!!!!
> 
> ...


Because they don't believe in Manziel as the QB of the future, don't want to sabotage the development of all their other skill players and don't trust Haslam to not actually hold a 3-13 season against them?

:draper2


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

we are gonna have a 6-10 or maybe even a 5-11 division winner. the thing is, i don't see that division improving much soon. jags and titans have been messes for so long that recycle coaches and regimes every 2 years. nothing looks like they're turning the corner. Mariota might be legit, could be the only hope for them. texans have watt, hopkins and some other good players but they aren't good at all. Indy will be a lot better as the years go on but will always look better than they are racking up garbage wins. I can already sense a NE/AFC East post incoming to which I say, NE has beaten everyone up over 15 years, and the afc east besides NE ranks middle of the pack in non division wins from 01-14 so it's not the same.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

colts have 4 wins:

@ Falcons
bucs 
@ steelers
@ Jags
texans 
@ Dolphins
titans


show me the 6 losses, PLEASE @Joff.


edit: didn't see luck was out, but i still don't see us losing games to any of the teams in our division because, well, they fucking suck.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

LUCK said:


> colts have 4 wins:
> 
> @ Falcons
> bucs
> ...


Call me crazy but Luck being out a few weeks might a bit of a blessing in disguise. He has other injuries besides the kidney that will heal up while he is out with this.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

DFS sites are pretty much dead, NY just killed them, and NY is the biggest of the half dozen states banning them


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

good fuck those annoying fanduel commercials

I BEAT MY FRIENDS EVERY WEEK ON FANDUEL

I GET TO WIN MONEY EVERY WEEK ON FANDUEL

PICK YOUR TEAM. IT'S EASY. DONE


NOT ANYMORE BITCH


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

gambling being illegal:lmao

what a farce


----------



## Stung like Sting (Sep 11, 2015)

Blaine can lead the 9ers to Superbowl glory.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

MrMister said:


> gambling being illegal:lmao
> 
> what a farce


To be fair, Nevada only said they had to register and pay their fair share of taxes


----------



## DirectorsCut (Jan 10, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=09oUUhkSxbQ


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

poor Dion Lewis, he's been great for us this season :mj2

was great for my fantasy side aswell, which I'm convinced is cursed :mj2

Jordy Nelson, DeAndre Levy, Arian Foster, Steve Smith, Antoine Bethea and Dion Lewis :mj2

oh and Andrew Luck out for a few weeks too :mj2

fuck this season


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Well my fantasy QB is out with an injured kidney. This has to be the beginning of the Panthers bad luck. :mj4


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Ace Boogie said:


> Well my fantasy QB is out with an injured kidnap. This has to be the beginning of the Panthers bad luck. :mj4


Your fantasy QB got _kidnapped?!_ :wee-bey


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

RetepAdam. said:


> Your fantasy QB got _kidnapped?!_ :wee-bey


Oops! My fingers got ahead of my brain. :mj


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

i think i might be done with ff after this year. between injuries and too luck being involved it just isn't worth it. i say this now but i will be in 5 leagues next season :fuck


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

I think I'm getting karma for how well I did last year, 10-4 record, some huge thumpings and only lost in the playoffs coz the guy I played had a GOAT week all round

this year, my side is dropping like flies :mj2


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

I feel like this game tonight is going to be boring as hell, and They're probably going to mention Rex Ryan used to be the Jets coach like 125 times.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Hawk Harrelson said:


> I feel like this game tonight is going to be boring as hell, and They're probably going to mention Rex Ryan used to be the Jets coach like 125 times.


Rex Ryan said it was just another game and then reacted like that after the game. :grin2:


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Ace Boogie said:


> Rex Ryan said it was just another game and then reacted like that after the game. :grin2:


Yeah, usually when people say "it's just another game" it ISN'T just another game, at least for them. He wanted this one bad and it showed.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

Jay Ajayi. Everybody said this guy wouldn't be able to play in the NFL after the injury, said he couldn't block, this and that. Has worked his ass off and had some really good runs last week. I definitely want him in there behind Lamar more often. 

I think the Iggles are very beatable this week however they're not as bad as their record indicates and they're home and Philly is always a tough place to win. That defense is by no means even good but they have talent on that side and when we play to our potential so do we, when we remember how to tackle. Think this one could be that kind of battle with both QBs throwing a few picks and turning it in to a grind it out affair. Running game wins this one.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

Raiders and Vikings is my lowkey game of the week. Out of no where the Raiders have become one of the finer offensive units in the league. Derek Carr is not only protecting the ball but he's also getting it in the end zone. All of a sudden this has become one of the better defenses vs one of the better offenses. Home field matters again in Oakland. The Black Hole is going to be rocking. 

Vikings haven't allowed more than 23 all year while the Raiders have scored 34+ in three straight and other than the Denver game haven't been held less than 20. Somethings gotta give. 

I think the Raiders run defense, which is better than you think, wins this one. They could win it going away if they bottle AP up. Won't be easy they just need to make it a long day for him, Make him earn every inch. However, even with the athleticism they have back there, Oaklands pass defense is worst in the league so Teddy can get in to a rhythm. It all falls on AP though. If he's not busting anything then Oakland is going to stack the box and fire away at Teddy all day and just continue to stuff AP. Both teams boast solid offensive lines.

Norv has rode AP all year which has bottle necked Teddy from getting in to the game but he's faced good defenses all year. He'd be foolish not to get Teddy going against this secondary. For as much slack Teddy gets for not being a playmaker, he's still been hitting at a good % and with Diggs somewhat healthy he finally has a reliable go to. And no, Mike Wallace wasn't that guy, isn't that guy and never will be. Kyle Rudolph is that guy though. Raiders have trouble guarding TEs so Rudolph should have a big day. Look out for the Cane Walford in the red zone for Oakland. 

Both of these teams are on the rise and while I don't see either making any noise in the playoffs, this is a preview of a couple of clubs that are going to be in that picture for years to come. 

Amari Cooper and Xavier Rhodes will be a fine battle. Two Miami boys who didn't see eachother in High School with Rhodes being a bit older but you can be sure that they're gonna go at it like only two kids from South Florida can. It's going to be nasty, physical. Lots of jaw jacking. 

That said, I'm going to say this is going to be a high scoring game. We'll see the two young guns going deep early and often. The Black Hole will be rocking and Carr will hit Cooper later to put it away, 34-24.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Carr threw one of the finer TD passes I've seen this year against the Steelers. He might just be legit.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

1PM games I get on TV today... Bears / Rams and Lions / Packers. Dont think you could make it more uninteresting.


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

James Starks starting with Feastmode inactive and I'm happy about this. Feastmode has been terrible this season regardless of the injuries he's accumulated. I think his weight is an issue, but it seems like no one in the organization wants to admit it.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

RyanPelley said:


> 1PM games I get on TV today... Bears / Rams and Lions / Packers. Dont think you could make it more uninteresting.


Quit you're bitching, you get to watch Gurley do his thing


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

LMAO at the Thursday night game. 

Everyone's dying to watch the Jags & Titans, right guys?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Stax Classic said:


> Quit you're bitching, you get to watch Gurley do his thing


The saving grace that isn't happening. More bitching coming. 

WTF @ Green Bay though. Can't do anything against that scrub Detroit team?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:mjout

Fisher better be gone after this season.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Redskins!!!!

Making it easy to forget about last week.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

oh btw guys Antonio Brown. That's all.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Good lord Rams... that fake punt almost made me feel good about the Colts fake. Almost.


----------



## NikThaGreat9 (Aug 18, 2015)

JASON MYERSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS

Very nice, finally got our (Jags) 1st road win in like 2 seasons. lol


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Hope Beckham tries that 'nae nae' shit on Tom Brady.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Packers losing to the Lions is laughable, 3 straight losses and might be 4 straight when they play the Vikings next week.


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

Well the Packers' season is over, struggled against the fucking lions. fpalm

Didn't expect losing Jordy Nelson to completely destroy the offense.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

SovereignVA said:


> Hope Beckham tries that 'nae nae' shit on Tom Brady.


.........


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

YEAH MOTHERFUCKERS GET FUCKED GREEN BAY THE STREAK IS DEAD YOU FUCKS


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

WHAT A FUCKING GAME. PATRIOTS 9-0


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Woah, that was real close.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Jesus fucking Christ Giants you couldn't wrap it up on those assholes?


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Can't stand the fucking plague that is New England! Do we have to wait until the ugly looking teams defeat them? I wonder if there were some white skinheads dancing on the Pats sideline....


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

hbgoo1975 said:


> Can't stand the fucking plague that is New England! Do we have to wait until the ugly looking teams defeat them? I wonder if there were some white skinheads dancing on the Pats sideline....


fight me breh


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

What a game. There is going to be a lot of talk on the ODB non TD call. Maybe it was a TD. I'm not sure. I haven't looked at the replay since the game ended. I just wanna say I never want to play the Giants again because it's always so stressful. They're good and when they get Cruz back they'll have one of the better offenses all around.

I hope Jules isn't out for a long stretch because the offense is a ton worse without him. Losing Dion Lewis made Edelman even more valuable and he was beasting in the 1st quarter. You know it's bad when he gets taken out and doesn't attempt a comeback. 

We need our boys back like Jamie Collins, Jackson and Vollmer. The offensive line has done well given the injuries but it's not gonna be enough unless they get healthy.


Good game Giants fans. I felt like I was gonna have to congratulate the Giants fanbase again for beating us, which was what it looked like. Brady with the bad INT and NY could have went up 2 and left us with 1:20 with 0 TO's but they went for the jugular. Ultimately it backfired, but they aren't going to play conservative against us. It's why they usually win.


oh and GOSTKOWSKI! :GHOST


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

What a fucking game, Brady threw a costly pick but god damn those 4th down conversions :banderas. I don't think they will go undefeated but if they do they need luck which is what they got in this game.

I hope Edelman isn't seriously hurt. Lafell and Amendola are going to need to step up if he is out for a few games or the rest of the season.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Game of the year easily. Well played. :eli2 :brady6

There two teams that can beat New England. 

New York Giants

and

Pittsburgh Steelers


That's it.

Hello everyone.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Might Guy said:


> What a fucking game, Brady threw a costly pick but god damn those 4th down conversions :banderas. I don't think they will go undefeated but if they do they need luck which is what they got in this game.
> 
> I hope Edelman isn't seriously hurt. Lafell and Amendola are going to need to step up if he is out for a few games or the rest of the season.


This isn't a better Patriots team than 2004 or 2007 but it's good. If they go undefeated it'll be cause they're good but also cause of the schedule. They got lucky and faced a Romo/Dez'less Cowboys team. A road Peyton game where he isn't the same anymore and obviously the AFC South and NFC East.

I just hope they stay healthy. It looks like they'll get a BYE with Denver losing in b2b weeks. 

That game was in doubt for a while and then when Blount scored to put us up 8 it looked over, until they called it back.


Just a crazy game.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

MrMister said:


> Game of the year easily. Well played. :eli2 :brady6
> 
> There two teams that can beat New England.
> 
> ...


The Giants came close, but they didn't, there will be a lot of blame for the rest of the week by the team and the coaching staff.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

MrMister said:


> Game of the year easily. Well played. :eli2 :brady6
> 
> There two teams that can beat New England.
> 
> ...


Yeah, Pittsburgh is going to be a tough out for anyone. Good luck covering the best wr in the game along with a future elite stud in Bryant along with Wheaton and other guys. Best WR unit in the league. Pats struggle hard in the secondary, even with Butler playing scrappy and better than I thought he would.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Joff said:


> This isn't a better Patriots team than 2004 or 2007 but it's good. If they go undefeated it'll be cause they're good but also cause of the schedule. They got lucky and faced a Romo/Dez'less Cowboys team. A road Peyton game where he isn't the same anymore and obviously the AFC South and NFC East.
> 
> I just hope they stay healthy. It looks like they'll get a BYE with Denver losing in b2b weeks.
> 
> ...




Just amazing they could win a game like this without Collins a patchwork O Line and Edelman going down. Lewis is done for the year too. Such a great win, sweeter after seeing how bad Peyton and the Broncos were today.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Might Guy said:


> Just amazing they could win a game like this without Collins a patchwork O Line and Edelman going down. Lewis is done for the year too. Such a great win, sweeter after seeing how bad Peyton and the Broncos were today.


Yeah. Beating the Giants was a nice feeling too. Obviously they won the 2 biggest games but if this results in them missing the playoffs it will give me a semi.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

I don't think Seattle wins tonight.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

Can we talk about how bad the Chiefs walloped on the Broncos?

Peyton's final stat line: 5-20, 35 yards, 4 INTs. He was benched in the 3rd quarter for Osweiler who was very Big Benesque, avoiding sacks and scrambling. He led Denver to 13 points at least.

Still. Chiefs win 29-13. :mark: Finally beat Denver and now we have the easiest schedule in the NFL from here on out. We are still definitely in this.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Edelman with the Jones fracture. Likely out until very late in the season if not out until the playoffs.


FUCK

We haven't been hit as hard as Dallas or maybe Pittsburgh but man- Edelman, Lewis, Solder, Collins, Cannon, Lafell, Stork, Vollmer, Sheard all missing significant time.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

TomahawkJock said:


> Peyton's final stat line: 5-20, 35 yards, 4 INTs.


Yikes, those are terrible numbers.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Okay the more I am reading on this and more I think he is done for the season.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

the karma. :bron2




on a more serious note, edelman was having a great season and has been killing it since the middle of last year. it's too bad he had go down like that. dion also got hurt when he was doing really well.



it's okay tho, brady is the whole team.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

LUCK said:


> the karma. :bron2
> 
> 
> 
> ...












nobody thinks brady is the entire team. you're just riddled with anger when it comes to the guy and refuse to ever give him a shred of credit. it's always everyone else that makes him good. no other qb has good weapons. only brady. only gronk and edelman make him look serviceable. without them he would not be productive and trash. without gronk the team is toast. and before them, only vinatieri and the defense won the team rings.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I thought it would be a tougher game at Tennessee but I'm not complaining. :cam


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

this game has gone to hell for Arizona pretty quickly.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

pre)Ghost said:


> Well the Packers' season is over, struggled against the fucking lions. fpalm
> 
> Didn't expect losing Jordy Nelson to completely destroy the offense.


Like I said right when it happened: last year Pack had that deep cross bomb to Nelson that seemingly when dialed could get 7-14 points a game. Pack had that nasty quick backshoulder endzone throw to Nelson to as well as the chain moving sideline throws that the two perfected. That said though: Mccarthy needs to rip the playbook away from Clements hands. Yeah, the guy has been in the organization a long time but keep that man where he belongs as an assistant. Goodness some of these sequences are ugly. For instance: I know that there is no Ahman Green back there anymore but would it kill everyone to line up in the damn i formation once and a while and hand it to the halfback instead of being frozen in the gun and when running making Starks/Lacy/Green slash out ten yards for two official yards or the constant pitches? (albeit Mccarthy loves pitches too). 

At least a vintage Megatron performance carving the Pack up the middle of the field didnt happen. ONLY positive.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Ace Boogie said:


> I thought it would be a tougher game at Tennessee but I'm not complaining. :cam


the team that finished a tie for worst record last year and just fired their hc?

i actually thought it would be a beating. panthers are legit though. they're just solid all around. if only KB was playing too.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

The Bears might make the playoffs :wow


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Joff said:


> nobody thinks brady is the entire team. you're just riddled with anger when it comes to the guy and refuse to ever give him a shred of credit. it's always everyone else that makes him good. no other qb has good weapons. only brady. only gronk and edelman make him look serviceable. without them he would not be productive and trash. without gronk the team is toast. and before them, only vinatieri and the defense won the team rings.


nah, he became quite the elite QB. one of the best of all time and easily in there for GOAT. still is a good QB.


but saying i don't give him credit is false. he's good at what he does, but what he does is limited to what his receivers can give him. these guys get open and the they utilize quick passes because their line sucks AND brady isn't going to be making many plays down field. can he still make plays down field? ya, but they're hardly perfect throws. the one he threw to lafell should have been intercepted, but the defender literally just let it go straight through his hands. he managed to hit gronk when he was wide open, but he was wide open. when edelman got hurt today brady struggled. guys weren't getting open as quickly so the pressure was able to get there, again your line sucks so that isn't surprising but those quick throws only possible because your guys are able to break free quite quickly. when he was getting pressured he was throwing some god awful passes too, that pick and on the final drive he threw another one that was almost and should have been picked. my entire point has always been this offense isn't remotely close to all brady at this point in his career and he is not making his receivers better than they are anymore, it's the other way around(they're not making him good, he's still good, but they're making him look elite when i wouldn't say that's the case when they're not making the plays to get open). :toomanykobes


@RetepAdam. was it us not giving brady any credit when we argued in the chatbox that time or LB giving him far too much credit this late in his career :hmm:


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

LUCK said:


> nah, he became quite the elite QB. one of the best of all time and easily in there for GOAT. still is a good QB.
> 
> 
> but saying i don't give him credit is false. he's good at what he does, but what he does is limited to what his receivers can give him. these guys get open and the they utilize quick passes because their line sucks AND brady isn't going to be making many plays down field. can he still make plays down field? ya, but they're hardly perfect throws. the one he threw to lafell should have been intercepted, but the defender literally just let it go straight through his hands. he managed to hit gronk when he was wide open, but he was wide open. when edelman got hurt today brady struggled. guys weren't getting open as quickly so the pressure was able to get there, again your line sucks so that isn't surprising but those quick throws only possible because your guys are able to break free quite quickly. when he was getting pressured he was throwing some god awful passes too, that pick and on the final drive he threw another one that was almost and should have been picked. my entire point has always been this offense isn't remotely close to all brady at this point in his career and he is not making his receivers better than they are anymore, it's the other way around(they're not making him good, he's still good, but they're making him look elite when i wouldn't say that's the case when they're not making the plays to get open). :toomanykobes
> ...


LB was a colossal ******. thank god he got banned.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

RKing85 said:


> this game has gone to hell for Arizona pretty quickly.


But they just scored two touchdowns and now they lead Seattle by 10!


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Seattle isn't finished yet but they have to go 6-1 or 7-0 the rest of the way. @arizona Rams @vikings and a game against the Steelers. Not impossible but they aren't the same.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

FUCK THE PATRIOTS, BENGALS AND THE 49ERS!


----------



## DirectorsCut (Jan 10, 2014)

It's hard watching Manning play now not only because of how much worse he's but because every game it seems he gives his team less of a chance of winning.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Joff said:


> the team that finished a tie for worst record last year and just fired their hc?
> 
> i actually thought it would be a beating. panthers are legit though. they're just solid all around. if only KB was playing too.


Well they did play Atlanta tough but the wheels seem to have fallen off for the Falcons.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Why is this thread called Blaine?


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)




----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

hbgoo1975 said:


> Why is this thread called Blaine?


Blaine Gabbert, the new QB for the 49ers. 

Peyton is done, it's official. He's far from the QB that tore up the league. Then again, I always found him just a hair overrated anyway. Great regular season signal-caller, then always seemed to find the most spectacular ways to flame out in the playoff. LOL @ Kubiak saying that he wasn't benching him, he was protecting him. Bullshit, you benched Peyton Manning because of his horrible performance, admit that fact please. 

Bears won again...but I'm still not sold on Cutler. Maybe it's the cynic in me, but every year Cutler seems to screw up in the clutch. Well, let's see what happens and look for a QB in the draft. Langford looked good, so the future of the Bears running game might be in good hands if they don't re-sign Forte. 

Legion of Boom is no more. Cardinals tore up that defense like no one's business. Carson Palmer found the Fountain of Youth in Arizona.


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

WrestlingOracle said:


> Like I said right when it happened: last year Pack had that deep cross bomb to Nelson that seemingly when dialed could get 7-14 points a game. Pack had that nasty quick backshoulder endzone throw to Nelson to as well as the chain moving sideline throws that the two perfected.


While I expected the Packers to have less explosive plays and struggle a little bit here and there, I didn’t imagine they would struggle like they have. It’s as if they have no idea what to do without Jordy. It doesn’t help that Lacey is having issues (weight/running technique/ injuries) either. Richard Rodgers feels like a non-factor for a majority of games, expect for the occasional TD or first down catch. Cobb and Adams have dropped a lot of passes, yet Rodgers has thrown a lot of uncharacteristically inaccurate passes.



WrestlingOracle said:


> That said though: Mccarthy needs to rip the playbook away from Clements hands. Yeah, the guy has been in the organization a long time but keep that man where he belongs as an assistant. Goodness some of these sequences are ugly. For instance: I know that there is no Ahman Green back there anymore but would it kill everyone to line up in the damn i formation once and a while and hand it to the halfback instead of being frozen in the gun and when running making Starks/Lacy/Green slash out ten yards for two official yards or the constant pitches? (albeit Mccarthy loves pitches too).


I agree, but I don’t see McCarthy doing that in a timely manner if at all. Given how he had numerous opportunities over the years to justifiably fire Capers yet didn’t, I don’t see him changing anything with Clements. As a result I’ve come to the conclusion that McCarthy is loyal to a fault. He’ll stick with his staff no matter what even it it’s to the detriment of the team. 



WrestlingOracle said:


> At least a vintage Megatron performance carving the Pack up the middle of the field didnt happen. ONLY positive.


The only positives I took away from the game are:

Damarious Randall: I’m really happy with how he has played this season, especially considering it’s his rookie season. He was solid for the most part today and once again came up with a big play to give the Packers a chance to win late. I prefer him starting opposite of Shields instead of Hayward.

Justin Perillo and Jared Abbrederis: While neither of them took over the game, they did make some plays to try and jump start the offense. I’d like to see them get more opportunities as a way to try and solve the offensive woes. James Jones has disappeared after a fast start to the season. I think it’s time to give Abbrederis or Jeff Janis more playing time over Jones. It certainly can’t be any worse than what Jones has done the past few games. I’ll be honest, I’m not a fan of Richard Rodgers at this point and I’d prefer for either Perillo or Kennard Backman playing in his place.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

lucky to get the win today, Giants bogey team almost got us again, lucky Collins didn't haul in that intercept

Edelman :mj2

LaFell and Amendola are gonna have to step up now, think Gronk is gonna see a shit load of targets now too. Dion Lewis would've benefitted too but the curse of my fantasy team got him

Arizona are legit, bit shakey defensively but

Seattle :lol

oh and RIP to Peyton Manning, what a stinker, he's obviously done. Denver should suck it up, accept it and give Osweiller more time on the field, but my moneys on Manning starting again next week tbh


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/666276862851727363
*I voted yes. Such a huge fall from grace for Superbowl runner ups.*


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Watching Peyton go out like this feels wrong. Even most Pats fans I talk to about this don't like watching it.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Fuck Peyton

Eli's the talent in that family


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

texans going to pull the upset tonight, i believe damn it


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

WHO DEY! WHO DEY! WHO DEY THINK ARE GONNA BEAT THEM BENGALS! NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOBOOOOOODDDDDDDYYYYYYY!!!!!!


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Joff said:


> Watching Peyton go out like this feels wrong. Even most Pats fans I talk to about this don't like watching it.


Many football players do this. Brett Favre went out one year too late, Johnny Unitas, Joe Namath, Terry Bradshaw....all examples of QBs that stayed a little longer then they should have. In the end, it won't matter since Peyton is a first-ballot HOF'er in Canton. 

Speaking of...Victor Cruz having surgery on his calf again, effectively ending a season that never really got started. This could be the end of his career, it's a shame as he is fun to watch. 

[email protected] Cam Newton's response to a couple of Titan players not liking his TD celebration dance. He simply said that if you don't want me to celebrate, don't let me score. I completely agree with that, I think that I am more OK with a guy celebrating a touchdown than stopping a runner for a one-yard-loss on second and 7.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

BruiserKC said:


> Many football players do this. Brett Favre went out one year too late, Johnny Unitas, Joe Namath, Terry Bradshaw....all examples of QBs that stayed a little longer then they should have. In the end, it won't matter since Peyton is a first-ballot HOF'er in Canton.
> 
> Speaking of...Victor Cruz having surgery on his calf again, effectively ending a season that never really got started. This could be the end of his career, it's a shame as he is fun to watch.
> 
> [email protected] Cam Newton's response to a couple of Titan players not liking his TD celebration dance. He simply said that if you don't want me to celebrate, don't let me score. I completely agree with that, I think that I am more OK with a guy celebrating a touchdown than stopping a runner for a one-yard-loss on second and 7.


Yeah, I guess it happens to most guys. Just don't know if those were as horrid as this season. The thing is, he has the talent around him. Peyton is just so classy you never want to see him like that. At least in the SB losses he was healthy and playing at a high level in those seasons.

I have no issue w Cam. That celebration was awesome. It's no different than Gronk spiking it or Tom and Jules doing motivational celebrations in the end zone. Cam is playing very well.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

HiddenFlaw said:


> texans going to pull the upset tonight, i believe damn it


:Jordan

Bengals are gonna destroy the Texans.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

Arcade said:


> :Jordan
> 
> Bengals are gonna destroy the Texans.


your suppose to root for home town team


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Broncos done, do not think they will go far in the playoffs. I could very well see a one and done again either in the wild card or divisional game.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Joff said:


>


Living in philly for all my life now I know the struggle.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Rocketmansid said:


> Living in philly for all my life now I know the struggle.


hopefully you don't take it as far him


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Joff said:


> hopefully you don't take it as far him


No its not that deep, however its disappointing. Chip Kelly and the rest of the coaching staff outside of Bill Davis and the defensive staff should be fired. We need a lot of pieces before we can be contenders.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Joff said:


> Yeah, I guess it happens to most guys. Just don't know if those were as horrid as this season. The thing is, he has the talent around him. Peyton is just so classy you never want to see him like that. At least in the SB losses he was healthy and playing at a high level in those seasons.
> 
> I have no issue w Cam. That celebration was awesome. It's no different than Gronk spiking it or Tom and Jules doing motivational celebrations in the end zone. Cam is playing very well.


Brett Favre's collapse was pretty significant, the difference between '09 and '10 was definitely there. Especially considering that Favre had a lights-out year in '09, and then just went in the shitter. 

Osweiler gets the start on Sunday...turns out Peyton's injuries are more serious than thought.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Broncos defense should let them hang around with a beat up NE team in the playoffs, so they could make the AFC CG, the only teams that'll give them trouble are CIN and PIT

There are only 12 teams with a winning record in the NFL :ti


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

I now know hell exists.

It's me watching this game.

This is bad.


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

I expected Houston to get rocked, I guess hell froze over or something.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

I don't know what that was honestly :lol. Welp. On to the next one.


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

Watt. Is a freak. That last past rush from. Absolutely mutilated that tackle. My gawd.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

if an afc south team, with a backup qb, beat an unbeaten afc north team then that beats that afc north is the true worst division in football. :drose


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

eifert how could you


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Broncos have a say in just about every team in the AFC's destiny, so that's neat.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Ickey Shuffle said:


> I don't know what that was honestly :lol. Welp. On to the next one.


WHO DEY WHO DEY WHO DEY


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Might Guy said:


> WHO DEY WHO DEY WHO DEY


It's all good. Have your fun now while you can :lenny5


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

Ickey Shuffle said:


> WHO DEY! WHO DEY! WHO DEY THINK ARE GONNA BEAT THEM BENGALS! NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOBOOOOOODDDDDDDYYYYYYY!!!!!!


the texans just did :troll


Arcade said:


> :Jordan
> 
> Bengals are gonna destroy the Texans.


:avon





tj yates the bengal killer :banderas


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

The team with the first pick in the draft is 2 games out of first place :sodone


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

i feel like i should or shouldn't be surprised but im neither. im just not feeling like anything significant happened. the game is over but there will be more next week (hopefully).


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

on another note, rob ryan is the ugliest person i've ever seen


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

HiddenFlaw said:


> :avon
> 
> tj yates the bengal killer :banderas


My jinx worked. :troll


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

WHO DEY.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

my god that was a painful game to watch :jay


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

Tony Romo returns and it's at my Dolphins who have played two games at SunLife this year so far fpalm

I doubt I will but I wanna go. Cowboys games down here are always a blast with all of the fair weather front running switch outs down here fpalm


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Ickey Shuffle said:


> It's all good. Have your fun now while you can :lenny5


While we can? More like while you can. Your team is first place, I suggest you be having your fun while you can. January is fast approaching and you should be petrified.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Joel Anthony said:


> Tony Romo returns and it's at my Dolphins who have played two games at SunLife this year so far fpalm
> 
> I doubt I will but I wanna go. Cowboys games down here are always a blast with all of the fair weather front running switch outs down here fpalm


Miami doesn't have a loyal fan base with the Dolphins?


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

JM said:


> While we can? More like while you can. Your team is first place, I suggest you be having your fun while you can. January is fast approaching and you should be petrified.


Yeah. Because 1 lost in week 9 means it's over :rudy

Didn't we already dispose of Pittsburgh? Lol and you were no where to be found as expected. Then when we finally drop one, you crawl out of your little hole :lol. If I were you, I'd be focused on even making the playoffs.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Ickey Shuffle said:


> Yeah. Because 1 lost in week 9 means it's over :rudy
> 
> Didn't we already dispose of Pittsburgh? Lol and you were no where to be found as expected. Then when we finally drop one, you crawl out of your little hole :lol. If I were you, I'd be focused on even making the playoffs.


:lmao wut. 

And the award for a post going the furthest over someone's head possible goes to Cash.

It's certainly not over for the Bengals. I'm sure they'll finish with a regular season record to be proud of. A regular season so good it'll get you 1 extra game after the regular season ends, which may not even occur till the second week of the playoffs as you sit with a first round bye. Like I said, you should be enjoying it while YOU CAN. You know, while the game aren't playoff games. You know what playoff games mean for the Bengals right?

Plz read more carefully next time.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

I had to go to work early, so I missed the whole thing and found out about it later. Deleted the game from my DVR instead of watching it when I got home. It will be broken down enough by the time I stop going in early so many days this week. Anyway, from what I gather, Houston had a game plan against the Bengals and they did a great job of executing it. Bengals couldn't get out of their own way long enough to overcome the adversity they faced this time around.

So far this year, the coaching staff has done a good job making adjustments to what other teams have done to them. Now that the rest of the league saw what the Texans did to the Bengals, we will see just how good this team is going down the stretch. The mental mistakes are going to have to be dealt with. Is this team going to fall apart? I don't think so. The ship has been pretty steady so far this season. Nobody is pointing any fingers at each other, in fact guys are owning up to what they did that led to the loss. It has been a rough few weeks with the schedule off kilter, what with byes, a Thursday and a Monday night game. But excuses don't make up for not winning. The Cardinals are coming up, and this team better get its shit together.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

should've given the ball to Jeremy Hill more :side:


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Renegade™ said:


> should've given the ball to Jeremy Hill more :side:


Sophomore slump. He'll get it together. Eventually :side:


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Ickey Shuffle said:


> Sophomore slump. He'll get it together. Eventually :side:


He needs to make up his damn mind *before *he gets handed the ball. So he doesn't have a FB blocking for him on every play now. He needs to get over it and hit the damn hole as hard as he can, and as fast as he can.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

"Disposed" of the Steelers?? If you mean barely beating them when their MVP RB went down, and their MVP QB was playing right off an injury then okay. See what happens when they meet again if the Steelers are in better shape at key positions.

It's not really worth fighting about. It's the Bengals. Even the Bengals know they're losing in the playoffs.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Godway said:


> "Disposed" of the Steelers?? If you mean barely beating them when their MVP RB went down, and their MVP QB was playing right off an injury then okay. See what happens when they meet again if the Steelers are in better shape at key positions.


I already admitted to that, remember?



Ickey Shuffle said:


> I do concede that we barely beat a Steelers team without Bell and a semi-healthy Ben. But we beat you all at your style of football.


^.

Btw, I didn't see any tears anywhere last year when our best skilled position players were injured. All I saw was narratives. But we still grinded to an 10-5-1 record. 



Godway said:


> It's not really worth fighting about. It's the Bengals. Even the Bengals know they're losing in the playoffs.


You're right about that. It's pointless. It's the middle of November.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Because your best skill position players weren't injured. You had a healthy QB come playoff time, he just isn't a very good QB and can't do anything if Green isn't there to bail him out.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Godway said:


> Because your best skill position players weren't injured. You had a healthy QB come playoff time


No AJ Green
No Marvin Jones
No Tyler Eifert

We had to bring out Rex Burkhead in the playoffs. It's hard to throw to anyone if you don't have anyone to throw to. But we lost, so it is what it is.



Godway said:


> he just isn't a very good QB and can't do anything if Green isn't there to bail him out.


So his performance this year means nothing? Okay. Gotcha.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Good QBs make weapons. It's obvious that Daltons weapons make him, which is why he gets very little respect around the league. 

Eiffert was out early all year last year wasn't he? And it was his rookie year. It isn't remotely the same as losing your reigning MVPs.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

JOHNNY FUCKBOY HAS BEEN NAMED OUR STARTER FOR THE REST OF THE SEASON!!










ABOUT GODDAMN TIME!!


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

Renegade™ said:


> should've given the ball to Jeremy Hill more :side:


For the sake of my fantasy team, please! unfortunately, I don't see him regaining the feature back role as he was to start the year. It's
Going to be by committee here on out and by all means it should be. Hill and Bernard are a solid one two punch. Big mistake on my part but he was the best option as everybody jumped early on everyone else.



Rocketmansid said:


> Miami doesn't have a loyal fan base with the Dolphins?


Miami and loyal fan base should never really be put in the same sentence. But let's be real. The same people who love ragging on our fan base are the same ones who won't say a peep about these other cities who don't show up when their teams suck. No one supports a loser. And the Fins have been losers....my whole life. 

The die bards are the best fans I know. Die hard, real Miami fans are loyal and loud. But down here you get looked at funny for making noise. I was sitting in the front row behind the dugout at a few Marlins games this year, best seats I've ever had, and everyone down there sits
On their hands and doesn't want to be bother to stand up. It's the same for to Heat. The bottom rows are always so damn reserved. Yuppies, I tell ya. I sure do miss the Miami Arena days. They rocked the joint daily. 

As good as the Heat have been it still is a football town and when the Fins are actually playing well people will show that. 

I'm going to say it's gonna be 70-30 this week. Maybe 80-20. That's still a lot. If the Boys get going early and often by the end of the game it's going to sound like Arlington or wherever their stadium is.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Dalton is a good QB.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

Joff said:


> Dalton is a good QB.


I don't get the hate. Is it the hair? Is it because he wins? Always makes the playoffs? Some people act like if you don't win the Super Bowl every year you're not a good QB. There were a lot of outside issues with those earlier Dalton teams and now That they've patched em up, they started the year exceptionally. He does need to get a W in Janurary though. There can be no more excuses. 

On topic of QBs who have to win, one of the local sports talk guys down here was just talking about what if the Dolphins had Romo instead of Tannehill. fpalm

There are times I do wish we had a different QB fpalm as much as I have tried to stick through the bullshit with Tanny.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

Dalton isn't a bad QB at all. I know a few teams that would die to have a QB like him.

In other non shocking news, Dallas released Weeden to make room for Romo.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

How are Cowboys fans here liking Lucky Whitehead? I know he's probably never going to be even a third WR, but he has speed for days and with hard work I can see him being what Cole Beasley was at first and slowly working his way in to some offensive snaps. I knew he would make the team in training camp because he's just 100% all about football. He helped build the new stadium in Boca for my FAU Owls. I miss watching him, Jay Warren and Willie Dukes on Saturdays. If you put a gun to my head I would have said Dukes would be in the league first, but there's always next season.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Dalton is only in his 5th year. He has had some pretty good years and this year he has been the 3rd best qb after Brady and Palmer. Not saying he is more valuable than Cam btw. 

I think it's because of the playoffs. He has been awful in 4 games. It's gonna stick with him until he plays better and gets some wins. But yeah, he is a good qb and maybe when the Brady's Ben's Brees's Peyton's retire and Rodgers is an old man, Andy could be in the elite tier. Wouldn't surprise me but I wouldn't call it a safe bet either.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

bengal fans still refuse to give palmer the credit he deserves. he's been on point for the last 2 years.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

http://www.cbssports.com/nfl/eye-on...manziel-for-roadside-incident-with-girlfriend

More good news for Johnny!! Now all he has to worry about is football!


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Listening to Dalton's comments about what Watt said :Rollins. You'd think JJ was talking about his family or said something vulgar. Integrity of the game, children are watching the guy who's quarterbacking a team that used to be full of criminals :drake1


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Yeah Dalton sounded like a sore loser.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

The only explanation I could understand for Dalton would be if he didn't hear the actual quote from Watt, someone told him their version of it and Dalton got it twisted a bit.

otherwise Dalton is a bitch lol. you'd think someone w red hair would have thicker skin by now


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Peyton Manning and his -9 points or whatever it was really screwed me this week. I'm dropping him for Jay Cutler.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

Ace Boogie said:


> Peyton Manning and his -9 points or whatever it was really screwed me this week. I'm dropping him for Jay Cutler.


As a 90s kid it's sad seeing Peyton this way. Same way I felt when Favre retired. They were my child hood and young adulthood. Seeing them get old had me thinking of my own immortality and it's scary. Only football does that to me. Every other sport it's meh but when football players I grew up admiring and have been around this long in to my older age, it sucks. Actually stings for some reason. Only football. Maybe it's because they are gladiators, true sport warriors. When i figure in the fact that most football players retire because of BODILYHARM, it just gets to me. All other sports most guys retire because of old age. Cracky knees. Not these guys. When they go it's because you have to put a gun to their head and say "you're done, breh"

Marino was hard but I was still rather young for that. These guys like Peyton? It's hard watching then literally fade away in to nothingness. Benched. For the most Barney Fife of backups. 

I called it since, the Rams game was it? Last year. He just seemed to lose all touch and strength then. Even after the neck he was battling. But now it's almost like Ole Yeller. I don't wanna see this guy get hurt.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

I love and hate Peyton Manning. Dude is all class and has never done anything to make me hate him off the field. Just has been NE's primary rival since like 2003. It could be anyone and I would hate them because they made me stress out every year. It almost always came down to NE v Peyton in the early years. NE won a lot of close ones and there was a span where Peyton beat us like 4/5 times and it felt like the tide had turned until we got it back. What's important is that he will always be remembered as one of the best ever. 5 MVP's, although a few of them were given to him over more deserving players imo. Retired w the most yards, td's and other cool stuff. Won a SB, and an MVP (again i disagreed w the award but w/e). There isn't anyone that likes seeing him play so hurt and poorly. Eli will finish with more championships, which is nuts to me. Also ironic that both came against NE. It's insane how things have ended up. Peyton finishes with 1 ring. Marino with 0. Guys like Plunket and Eli winning 2 and Dilfer winning 1. Peyton obviously wasn't that good in the playoffs, but there were cases such as 2009 where he was great from start until the very end where he threw a pick and that sealed the game for the saints. or like in 2010 where he played well against the jets but indy still lost. 

If I can only talk about players I've seen play live and not on old videos, Peyton would be alone with Brady as the best I've seen. They just make it look easy and do it every year. Brady had a sick defense early on with no names on offense and Peyton had a sick supporting offense with a meh defense. Things changed and players and schemes changed but every year they were both awesome and ended up being in the super bowl 9 times out of 14 times.... Could be 10/15 in a few months. 


One of the reasons I don't put Rodgers above Peyton all time or when there is a debate about who is the best you saw in their prime? I will always say Peyton is easily better than Rodgers... Because Peyton at age 36 and 37 out performed a prime Aaron Rodgers in back to back years when Rodgers had just come off a SB and an MVP on Packer offenses that had as many pieces as any other team. This is after Peyton having a shit ton of neck surgeries, with no feeling in his fingers, and on a brand new team. Brady at 38 is out playing Rodgers too and beat the team Rodgers looked miserable against twice last year. If these guys were in their late 20's in this time, they would do even better imo. As old men they are kicking the asses of Rodgers and the other qb's. Brady was the best qb in 2010. Rodgers in 2011. Peyton in 2012 and 2013. Rodgers in 2014. Brady this year. This is Rodgers prime and even at the end of their careers with less skills Tom/Peyton are right there with him. I'd give Peyton/Brady a tie for 1st. Rodgers 3rd. Brees 4th. not sure who 5th would be. Ben has had the best career but I've seen guys like Kurt Warner play at a higher level than Ben ever has. 

Anyways didn't mean to make this into a long rant. Peyton/Brady will be the 2 guys I say were the best I watched play.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Joff said:


> Dalton is only in his 5th year. He has had some pretty good years and this year he has been the 3rd best qb after Brady and Palmer. Not saying he is more valuable than Cam btw.
> 
> I think it's because of the playoffs. He has been awful in 4 games. It's gonna stick with him until he plays better and gets some wins. But yeah, he is a good qb and maybe when the Brady's Ben's Brees's Peyton's retire and Rodgers is an old man, Andy could be in the elite tier. Wouldn't surprise me but I wouldn't call it a safe bet either.


People don't pay attention to the fact that Dalton came in with no help whatsoever. There was no veteran to guide him, and he didn't have a full training camp to prepare because of the lockout his rookie year. He had a first year Offensive Coordinator (Jay Gruden) and had to learn everything on his own about being a pro QB from the word go. Out of those four playoff losses, there was only one game you can honestly say the team realistically should have won (the San Diego comeback).

He is playing better than he ever has, and it is in large part due to the amount of work he puts in to make himself better. Of course he is not an "elite" level QB, but you don't have to be the best of the best to win a Superbowl. I trust Bill Cowher's opinion more than most people, and he thinks Andy Dalton is a very capable QB. As time goes on, we shall see what he is capable of.



LUCK said:


> bengal fans still refuse to give palmer the credit he deserves. he's been on point for the last 2 years.


Palmer was a great QB in his time with the Bengals. After the injury at the hands of Kimo "The Assassin", he was not the same. Call it being gun shy, call it being "Bengalized". If I questioned anything about him, it was his leadership ability.

I admit that at one time I thought he was washed up and unable to be the QB he once was. This year in particular he is proving me wrong. And believe it or not, I am proud that he is reaching a high level again. At the time he left, I was happy he forced the Bengals to trade him, because it was a slap in the face to the owner Mike Brown. Now, if the Bengals can't win it all, I will happily root for the Cardinals.




















































Just as long as he doesn't beat the Bengals this Sunday or any other time they might play this season. :side:


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

Gatta admit myself, I always thought Palmer was an over glorified,injury prone, backup QB. So far this year he has proven me wrong.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Carson Palmer was one of the best QBs in the NFL until the knee injury in the playoffs in 06, since he has mostly been injury prone but when healthy and out on the field he still is one of the best QBs in the NFL, just not a top 5 level quarterback like he use to be. I would rank him in the top 15 of QBs in the NFL, might even crack the to.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Bullshit, there aren't 15 QB's in the league who are actually starting QB caliber


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Stax Classic said:


> Bullshit, there aren't 15 QB's in the league who are actually starting QB caliber


I feel like that is a tricky question to answer given rule changes.Yes, the wheels were in motion starting with the minor changes in 04 but when Brady went down in 08, the following season is when this rules movement really started spinning and has rapidly increased since leading to a year like 2011 when there were like what 4 or 5 that were 5000 yard passers including freaking Matt Stafford?

People who warranted being starting QB that had success pre-09 though that are still worthy of being a starting QB through their production:

Brady 
Roethlisberger
Drew Brees
Palmer
Rivers (albeit Rivers was middle-of-the-road back in the day he was still warranted being a starting QB and obviously has greatly improved since. Pretty thrower especially of the deep ball)
Romo broke out in 07 so Romo
Eli Manning despite his turnovers isn't a backup QB talent
Matt Ryan his rookie year had starting qb success and has sustained it albeit some rough patches. 


If we build off that list for the rest:
Rodgers obviously
Andrew Luck obviously
David Carr sure looks like a starting QB
You could argue that his legs would go out in an era when you could smoke the QB and he isn't that great of a thrower in today's age which would worsen in a more physical era, but I think that Cam Newton would always be a starting QB somewhere regardless of rules

*Shoot I guess that is only twelve and even if someone is going to give Joe Flacco the benefit of many doubts than that is thirteen. Fair play unless Im missing someone. *

edit: I meant Derek Carr not David Carr David Carr was a bust. I didnt include rookies either as we dont know yet.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Stax Classic said:


> Bullshit, there aren't 15 QB's in the league who are actually starting QB caliber


No particular order:

Tom Brady
Aaron Rodgers
Drew Brees
Ben Roethlisberger
Andrew Luck
Eli Manning
Phillip Rivers
Andy Dalton
Russell Wilson
Carson Palmer
Cam Newton
Tony Romo
Matt Ryan


Jury still out on ( I like them ):

Marcus Mariota
Teddy Bridgewater
Derek Carr
Blake Bortles
Jameis Winston ( seems like he's taking it more seriously than his college days )
Johnny Manziel ( seems like he's taking it more seriously than his college days )


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Jury isn't out on Carr anymore to me. What a season he's had.


Palmer has had an interesting career. He's been around longer than Ben/Eli/Rivers/Romo but he's gone unnoticed for most of his career. I don't know how much you can blame his play on the knee injury because he had his 2nd best season the very next year after the injury. 2005 was by far his best though. Just a weird career. After Oakland I thought he was done but he's been very good with the Cardinals. He still doesn't have a playoff win though. This will be his best chance.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Marked for the thread title btw


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Notorious said:


> Marked for the thread title btw


this thread is poison


----------



## NikThaGreat9 (Aug 18, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/667550544865701888
Look at that majestic piece of facial hair.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

I feel sorry for Nantz and Simms for actually having to watch this game in person and act interested. NFL needs to piss off with this "every team gets a primetime game" stuff.


----------



## NikThaGreat9 (Aug 18, 2015)

YESSSSSSSIRRRR, 2 in a row. Will definitely be rooting for the Falcons and Jets this weekend to beat up on the Colts and Texans. We could actually be tied for 1st in the division at 4-6 by the end of this week. :Jordan


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

NikThaGreat9 said:


> YESSSSSSSIRRRR, 2 in a row. Will definitely be rooting for the Falcons and Jets this weekend to beat up on the Colts and Texans. We could actually be tied for 1st in the division at 4-6 by the end of this week. :Jordan










nope


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Lol. Jacksonville is going to be in the playoffs. 

That sentence represents the state of the AFC besides New England, Denver, and Cincinnati. Really depressing.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

Poor ole Kapernick, on IR already


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Ickey Shuffle said:


> Lol. Jacksonville is going to be in the playoffs.
> 
> That sentence represents the state of the AFC besides New England, Denver, and Cincinnati. Really depressing.


Eh, just the AFC South tbh. The rest of the conference isn't _that_ bad.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

texans beat the bengals.


colts beat the broncos. colts gave the panthers their closest game this year.


yall keep talking shit. :kobe8


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

if the Colts could protect Luck properly, they'd be in a better position. granted he's had a few bad games but he was obviously playing through a bunch of injuries which affected his play. surely they'll learn and draft some new offensive line men in next year to address the lack of protection Luck has had this year


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

MY BUCS ARE ON THE COMEBACK TRAIL, HOMIEZ!

TAMPA!


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Time to see if the Vikes deserve a seat at the big boys table. I don't think they do, but they keep surprising me.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Stax Classic said:


> this thread is poison


never trust a big butt and smile


TONY IS BACK BABY

Dallas can still keep losing though, it's cool. At least I get to mark for Romo.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Hope my Bears will upset Denver. Don't see cutler having a good game against an exponential denver defense, but hopefully matt forte is back. That would help a lot.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

WHO DEY! WHO DEY! WHO DEY THINK ARE GONNA BEAT THEM BENGALS! NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOBOOOOOODDDDDDDYYYYYYY!!!!!!


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

You're just asking for it when Carson see's this thread CA$H :deandre


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

commentator:

"And the Redskins really have to cut down on the interceptions on the road, especially those thrown from Cousins"

As opposed to all the int's thrown by the other guys?????


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Pleeeeease let the Redskins end the Panthers undefeated streak.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Nvm, refs are paid to make Washington lose.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Great day for Cam Newton

He's playing excellent, and he's getting blowjobs from the booth on top of it.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

If Peyton Manning started today the Bears would have won...


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Joff said:


>


Always can count on EDP to cheer me up. :bron2

But yeah, tough loss for the Bears. No shame in losing to the Broncos though, they're damn good. That Brock kid played well, they should just stick with him the rest of the season.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Worst division in football eh? we got two .500 teams, but y'all keep hating. :mj


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Coby Fleener. 1 play on defense, 1 INT.

FLEENER ISLAND.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:fuckthis


Same ol Rams. Two chances to close it out but nope.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*CAM*


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Pretty satisfied with the way Bork played today. Got the win, and that's all that really matters. He can sure sling it, but his vision is still a pretty big question mark to me. Took a bunch of sacks, and a few of them were him just holding onto the ball for too long. I liked the creativity on offense, though. Also, Hillman played pretty well, but they really need to get C.J. more carries. He's still the better of the two backs when they actually get some blocking.

On the other side of the ball, defense just needs to be more disciplined. Can't take some of the penalties they got flagged for today, though some of the PI calls were debatable. Looks like Ware is more integral to the defense than anybody realized, so hopefully, he'll be ready to go again soon.

Either way, good to be at 8-2. Also, I know I'm the resident Cutler apologist, but he really impressed me with his play today, considering he was going against the #1 defense and was without his top 2 WRs and top RB. Neither of the turnovers were his fault, though it was predictably amusing to see the "Cutler's gonna Cutler" morons come out of the woodwork when he got blindsided by Von Miller, who knocked the ball out of his hands, had it bounce off the center's helmet and then get caught one-handed (lefty!) by Malik Jackson. :lol


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

Cam's Glistening Grin said:


> *CAM*


Romo comin for that ass in 7 days. :romo2


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

*SUCK

OUR

NUTS

EAGLES!!!*

5 TD PASSES FOR WINSTON, BABY!!!! 

TAMPAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Joff said:


>


He uploaded another one :booklel


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

I'd rather watch EDP at a bar watching the eagles than actually watch them


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Now Flacco is out. Raiders & Jags. Fuck this entire Season.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Joff said:


> I'd rather watch EDP at a bar watching the eagles than actually watch them


He definitely needs to do a live stream of him watching the Eagles one of these days. Would be epic. :bron2


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Eagles are terrible and should fire Chip Kelly. Also Packers showing they still the kings of the north star.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

RetepAdam. said:


> Pretty satisfied with the way Bork played today. Got the win, and that's all that really matters. He can sure sling it, but his vision is still a pretty big question mark to me. Took a bunch of sacks, and a few of them were him just holding onto the ball for too long. I liked the creativity on offense, though. Also, Hillman played pretty well, but they really need to get C.J. more carries. He's still the better of the two backs when they actually get some blocking.
> 
> On the other side of the ball, defense just needs to be more disciplined. Can't take some of the penalties they got flagged for today, though some of the PI calls were debatable. Looks like Ware is more integral to the defense than anybody realized, so hopefully, he'll be ready to go again soon.
> 
> Either way, good to be at 8-2. Also, I know I'm the resident Cutler apologist, but he really impressed me with his play today, considering he was going against the #1 defense and was without his top 2 WRs and top RB. Neither of the turnovers were his fault, though it was predictably amusing to see the "Cutler's gonna Cutler" morons come out of the woodwork when he got blindsided by Von Miller, who knocked the ball out of his hands, had it bounce off the center's helmet and then get caught one-handed (lefty!) by Malik Jackson. :lol


Maybe I am one of those, but once again Cutler succeeded in pissing the game away in the most amazing way imaginable. There was a good chance for the Bears to pull this win out, and he once again finds a way to blow it.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

What is Nascar doing on in place of Football Night in America? :ugh2


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

@AryaDark @SHIV



Joff said:


>


:lmao :clap :woo



LUCK said:


> Worst division in football eh? we got two .500 teams, but y'all keep hating. :mj


:lmao :clap :woo


If the world of the San Francisco 49ers was _Game of Thrones_:

Jed York = Joffrey "Baratheon"

Jim Harbaugh = Ned Stark

Colin Kaepernick = Sansa Stark

Michael Crabtree = Arya Stark, going across the water to "The House of Black and White [Silver]"

All of the crippled dudes Trent Baalke loves to pick in the draft year after year = Bran Stark

Candlestick Park = Winterfell 

Levi's Stadium = King's Landing

Highway 101 = The King's Road

Seattle Seahawks = White Walkers

Trent Baalke = Littlefinger 

Matt Maiocco, 49ers "beat writer and reporter," master of whispers = Varys 

Head coach Jim Tomsula = Hodor


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

BruiserKC said:


> Maybe I am one of those, but once again Cutler succeeded in pissing the game away in the most amazing way imaginable. There was a good chance for the Bears to pull this win out, and he once again finds a way to blow it.


I don't see how you can put that on him unless you want to blame him for checking to a handoff on that 2-point conversion, which is valid.

He played very well with nothing but backups at WR and RB. He led the Bears all the way down the field in the final minutes to come within a 2-point conversion of tying the game. Against the league's best defense. The Bears had no business being in this game. Cutler's the reason it was even close.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

we probably are the worst division in football, what i meant to say is we're not the WOAT. that was outrageous at the time to say and i still think it's dumb to say. whoever wins the division will likely be 8-8 at least. :toomanykobes


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

I want Osweiler to play well so his agent can cut "My client, Brock Osweiler" promos at the end of the season.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

DesolationRow said:


> @AryaDark @SHIV
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:clap This was too perfect and just so incredibly spot on. Thank you, I very much needed to laugh a little today. Perhaps Eddie DeBartolo is Robert Baratheon and his illegitimate scion has scuttled the Niners ship of state. Tomsula=Hodor? :heston


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

deso calling colin sansa is insulting. :mj2


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Ickey Shuffle said:


> He uploaded another one :booklel


*EDP, my ninja, is all sorts of flustered. You hear me my ninja? My ninja can't even speak straight my ninja. His team, my ninja, has embarrassed him, my ninja. You hear me my ninja?*


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

I should be hype for this game but I'm not. Same w the Vikes-Pack... NFL not doing much for aside from NE this year. Just a whole bunch of meh


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I hope Jason Garrett actually did this today:

:garrett



DesolationRow said:


> Michael Crabtree = Arya Stark, going across the water to "The House of Black and White [Silver]"


imo

Although, you know, Raiders decide to want to suck on both offense and defense again. Nothing like latter season regression to give you something to root for. ughh.

Then again, at least I'm not a Chargers fan.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

OMG THIS ONE IS EVEN BETTER


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

That final drive by Palmer was clutch as fuck. And Cincy really fucked themselves over with that unsportsmanlike conduct penalty at the end.

Game of the week, imo.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

bungals going to bungal. if they manage to get a bye some team is going to have a free ride to the AFC championship game.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Joff said:


> OMG THIS ONE IS EVEN BETTER


:mj4 @ 4:45.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

LMAO, Cards 30 sec offense. Nice defense, dipshits.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

One of my friends said the Bengals are the Clippers of the NFL, and I thought that was the perfect comparison.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

The Absolute said:


> That final drive by Palmer was clutch as fuck. And Cincy really fucked themselves over with that unsportsmanlike conduct penalty at the end.
> 
> Game of the week, imo.


Someone mentioned on Twitter that it was a smart move on their part trying to simulate the snap. Cards were already in pretty makeable field goal range. A false start penalty, on the other hand, sends the game to overtime.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Peko had the right idea. Too bad that referee was right there :lol.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Ickey Shuffle said:


> WHO DEY! WHO DEY! WHO DEY THINK ARE GONNA BEAT THEM BENGALS! NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOBOOOOOODDDDDDDYYYYYYY!!!!!!


He saw the thread brah


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Also



Ickey Shuffle said:


> We all know who he really is. Buster Palmer still doesn't have what it takes to handle the NORTH :mj





Ickey Shuffle said:


> Despite all the bullshit, Bengals & Steelers fans' ( along with the Ravens and Browns ) will always agree on how garbage Carson Palmer is :lol.


:ti :ti :ti 

Palmer had a tough time against that top defense alright. Bengals gonna bengal.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Yeah. Because a 3 point loss to a Super Bowl contender is a bad thing. Lol so much desperation :lol.

Wait until we get blown out, then troll. That's how it works :lol.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Ickey Shuffle said:


> Yeah. Because a 3 point loss to a Super Bowl contender is a bad thing. Lol so much desperation :lol.
> 
> Wait until we get blown out, then troll. That's how it works :lol.


my mistake, did you guys not lose to the texans last week or did i just imagine that?


bengals have no history of winning or doing well so they're not exactly a team you give the "benefit of the doubt to". :ti


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

:ti You sound mad. Talking mad shit about Palmer then he goes out and does that to them. You got a whole lot of crow to swallow there.

Plus, nobody said the Bengals were bad. However, there's a reason they have that reputation as a team that crumbles when the lights get bright. That narrative didn't just fall out of the sky on its own.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

I'm alright :drake1

I never said y'all said they were bad. It's just the way it's being said; losing to the Cardinals on the road by 3 is like a season ender/panic mode :lol!? At least come up with something that makes sense.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Ickey Shuffle said:


> Pick 6 Palmer blows. Then, now, and forever.





Ickey Shuffle said:


> A Cardinals team that has Buster Carson Palmer :drake1
> 
> I'm loosing sleep already :mj





Ickey Shuffle said:


> We all know who he really is. Buster Palmer still doesn't have what it takes to handle the NORTH :mj





Ickey Shuffle said:


> Despite all the bullshit, Bengals & Steelers fans' ( along with the Ravens and Browns ) will always agree on how garbage Carson Palmer is :lol.
> 
> EDIT: He's not even the type of QB you can gather a bunch of people/friends in a bar, pop a couple of drinks, and laugh at him. That would wear off immediately.


Hail Hydra. :marvin


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

my power went out when the game was 31-31


ikr


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

is there a better backup than matt hasselbeck btw?


i've loved the guy forever, even when he was on the titans, but him winning us games this year is just making it all the sweeter. 4 years old and has a chance of leading a team to the playoffs.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

So did Cash finally realize Carson Palmer is a good QB yet? Arizona is a legit SB contender with him at QB. Serious.

I didn't read the most recent posts ITT.

:romo


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

If I was a Bengals fan I would be encouraged. Arizona had all the momentum scoring 21 consecutive points at home, up by 14 in the 4th. Cincy picked it up and tied it, game went down to the very last play. Usually they just roll over in games like that.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Palmer > Dalton.


How are you going to talk shit about a quarterback when the quarterback you're talking shit about is better than your quarterback?


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

MrMister said:


> So did Cash finally realize Carson Palmer is a good QB yet? Arizona is a legit SB contender with him at QB. Serious.
> 
> I didn't read the most recent posts ITT.
> 
> :romo


He's alright I guess :romo5




Joff said:


> If I was a Bengals fan I would be encouraged. Arizona had all the momentum scoring 21 consecutive points at home, up by 14 in the 4th. Cincy picked it up and tied it, game went down to the very last play. Usually they just roll over in games like that.


It was a million times better than the Texans game. We would've beaten pretty much anybody else last night. And I have to say Dalton played one of his best games this year. But there's no consolation prize.

Time to focus on the Rams.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Joff said:


> If I was a Bengals fan I would be encouraged. Arizona had all the momentum scoring 21 consecutive points at home, up by 14 in the 4th. Cincy picked it up and tied it, game went down to the very last play. Usually they just roll over in games like that.


^ This.

I had to work so I missed the game (second time, second loss. Bengals you want to win? Make sure I am able to watch at least part of the game). I got home and watched the last 12 minutes. What I saw a was a team that fought until the end and did not embarrass themselves. We went to the home field of the likely NFC Super Bowl representative team and nearly beat them, losing on a last second field goal. I think they got over what wrecked them last week, and moved on. Hopefully the injuries to the secondary don't have too much effect on the rest of the season, but that is why everyone plays 16 games. Still the one team I am worried about is New England going forward. After this game, I am less concerned about the Bengals.


----------



## Smitty (Aug 29, 2013)

If I had to bet, I would take the Cardinals over the Panthers to make it to the super bowl, if those two end up in the NFC Championship I think it has the potential to be a classic. 

Bengals are great, looking forward to them losing by 20 to the Patriots in the AFC Championship


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

The Steelers beat the Cardinals with Landry Jones at QB :banderas.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Peyton confirmed to not be playing vs Brady:http://espn.go.com/nfl/story/_/id/1...new-england-patriots-peyton-manning-sit-again


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Bengals might not make it that far. They gotta prove they can win a playoff game. Also AZ can make it to the SB but Carolina can beat them, should be a good NFC title game if it happens.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

The NFC playoffs has the potential to be the ultimate toss up. Let's say the sedings are as follows

1. Carolina
2. Arizona
__________
3. Green Bay
4. New York/Dallas (really both could go on a run)
5. Minnesota
6. Seattle


I mean I could see any of them besides the Vikings winning the NFC. Carolina is playing amazing. Cards are so balanced and probably the best all around team in the league. Packers have Rodgers and the defense is underrated. Seattle has won the conference 2 years in a row and if they make it they could beat anybody. Then there is the NFC East winner. We've witnessed the Giants twice go 4-0 in the playoffs. I'm not going to pick them but who am I to say they wouldn't be a tough out. Dallas is one of the better teams in the league. problem is, Romo missed 7 games which likely killed their season. They're last years team with a better defense and no Murray. Minnesota is the only team that I wouldn't give much of a chance.... Watch the garbage Falcons make it because of a lame schedule though.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Anyone else surprised by how low the score is in this game so far? Minus that touchdown they gave up, the Bills D came to play tonight.


----------



## The5150 (Mar 5, 2015)

I like Cam however MVP Really. Brady is mvp imo. However if Romo gets the Cowboys to the playoffs he should be MVP.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

What a fucking god awful job by the refs.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Inadvertent fucking whistle is such bullshit.


----------



## Smitty (Aug 29, 2013)

That Referee needs to be fired and Rex Ryan needs to be suspended for interfering during the play.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

BS call but whatever. Brady's been good, injuries are really showing tonight. Patchwork rusty offensive line doesn't have a Dion Lewis or a Julian Edelman to bail them out anymore.

Cam winning MVP is dumb but Carolina is undefeated so it's to be expected.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Seems like Brady forces one Everytime there's some tough game. Throw it to a crowded area. He makes some awful decisions sometimes.


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

Might Guy said:


> Seems like Brady forces one Everytime there's some tough game. Throw it to a crowded area. He makes some awful decisions sometimes.


lollolloollollooolollolololooloollolool


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

In any other league, I'd assume tonight's officiating crew would be suspended for complete and utter incompetence, but it's the NFL, so ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Brady is on pace to have his 5th season with single digit picks. I disagree with that statement. He will throw the odd pick, but when you're used to seeing someone not throw one, and play mistake free football for prolonged stretches when he does throw one it stands out more. Brady's season is reminding me of last seasons where he went like 7 games throwing 21 td's to 1 pick, and then seemingly threw 1 in the last 6 games or something. In the playoffs he had 11 TD's and 4 picks. Early and midway through his career it was the opposite where he went on a surge in Nov-Dec after decent starts to the season.

That pick wasn't all on Brady, as it was batted around, but I don't know why he threw it to a guy coming off the PS in tight 1v1 coverage. Brady was very frustrated tonight and deservingly so. I sometimes look at the box score and see that Brady had amazing numbers despite playing meh. Tonight his stats were awful but he wasn't awful. He lost Dion and Jules. Offensive line was terrible, which wasn't as big a deal before because he had the ultimate dump off option and the ultimate slot WR, with amazing chemistry. To top that off Martin was ruled out, who looked good in his first season here. Dobson has looked better this year in limited action and he goes down too. So he had Amendola-Lafell and then Gronk who was being double teamed all night. There wasn't anyone getting open consistently against a defense with tons of talent in a rivalry game coming off like 11 days of rest. It was the ultimate recipe for a close game and frustrating passing attack. 


My thoughts on the game are that we have one of the most underrated defenses right now. Collins didn't even play, who is our best defensive player. Malcolm Butler is becoming one of my favorite Patriots ever. He is so tenacious and scrappy. He will fight and bat and strip for the ball until the whistle goes. I don't care what his stats reflect, he's been the biggest surprise on the team for me. I'm happy with the defense. Good to see all these high picks finally do this after 5-6 years of being one of the worst in the league. They took Mayo-Mccourtey-Jones-Hightower-Easely-Brown in the 1st. Collins in the 2nd. All of them turned into good players or are just getting started. I guess when you have a stud pass rush, the need for corners isn't as necessary (duh). 


The refs btw were shit. The rules are dumb as well. I don't understand what a catch is anymore, I don't think the refs do either. It's hard to blame them completely when they're working with a stupid rule book, which has worked to NE's advantage in the past :mark: I'd be pissed as a Bills fan because of the ending, even if NE might have been robbed a TD or perhaps a 30+ yard gain earlier in the game.


I am legit worried about the offense if Dobson-Martin are done. They aren't guys who are household names but they are needed because the depth chart is pretty slim due to injuries. The last 1-3 games and the injuries might take Brady out of the MVP race in weeks to come, but he already has 2. Would be cool to see him get a 3rd with all the offseason bs, not gonna lie.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

So Manziel got benched. That makes that Ravens/Browns MNF matchup even LESS appealing than it already was.









They need to start having the ability to flex Monday night games too.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

I'm officially convinced that Mike Pettine hates Johnny Manziel. How the fuck do you demote somebody to third string over some shit they did during they bye week. And it's not like he ran over a nun or peed in his grandmother's asshole. HE WAS JUST OUT PARTYING!! I mean he's 22 titty-fucking years old! Is he not allowed to live his life outside of football and practice and shit?

Seriously, fuck this. I don't care if it costs us another 3 years being at the bottom of the division. Scrap everything. Fire Pettine, fire Farmer, fire the whole goddamn front office.

fpalm This move is so Browns.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

He's an alcoholic, should just end his season and force him to rehab


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

total farcical performance from the officials, that whistle was just ridiculous. Amendola was away for likely a touchdown.

Jamie Collins hopefully returns this week vs Denver and we'll look even stronger. just really worried about our receiving corps now if Amendola misses time. LaFell, Gronk and Chandler are really all we'll have, might have to bring Special Team Slater in for some snaps and make more use of White.


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

Scary situation with Stedman Bailey.

http://deadspin.com/reports-rams-wr-stedman-bailey-shot-in-the-head-1744564560



Renegade™ said:


> total farcical performance from the officials, that whistle was just ridiculous. Amendola was away for likely a touchdown.
> 
> Jamie Collins hopefully returns this week vs Denver and we'll look even stronger. just really worried about our receiving corps now if Amendola misses time. LaFell, Gronk and Chandler are really all we'll have, might have to bring Special Team Slater in for some snaps and make more use of White.


It sounds like Dola will be fine for the Denver game, which is a big relief if true. With Lewis on IR and Edelman out until the playoffs, dynamic playmakers on this offense are an endangered species. I didn't include Dobson on that list because he's a bust at this point. Keshawn Martin should do fine in his spot.



Stax Classic said:


> He's an alcoholic, should just end his season and force him to rehab


He already went to rehab earlier this year. The book was out long ago on Manziel's maturity issues. The Browns knew what they were getting when they drafted him, so I hope they're not surprised that it didn't pan out. A good chance that he's done in Cleveland.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Thoughts and prayers for Bailey and his family :kd


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Stax Classic said:


> He's an alcoholic, should just end his season and force him to rehab


Already tried once, apparently didn't work. Manziel is an idiot, it's probably not a good idea to celebrate being starting QB again by tying one on if you have tried to dry out already. 

At the same time though, I can't help but think Pettine really never wanted to give him a chance either. It's one of Cleveland's worst-kept secrets that Pettine is not a fan of Manziel and hasn't been from the start. If you want to throw all that money at a quarterback, the least you can do is give him a real chance to see what he can do. This all started last year when they threw Manziel out there right at the time of Cleveland still having a shot at the playoffs and he laid an egg. Give him a legitimate chance to play and do his thing. Then, at the end of the season, evaluate him.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

instead of wasting time talking cleveland's endless qb problems, we should talk about how winston has turned it around pretty well this season. he's looking real promising out there.

he had 6 touchdowns to 7 INTs in his first four games(4 ints coming against the panthers defense) and has since had gone for 9 passing TDs(with 3 rushing TDs) with only 2 picks(that also came in the same game). he's obviously still a work in progress since 5 of those 9 tds came in the last game, but i think he's going to end up being worth that #1 pick as long as he stays in shape and stays healthy. his leadership seems to be coming along too.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Thoughts and prayers for Bailey!


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

The Absolute said:


> I'm officially convinced that Mike Pettine hates Johnny Manziel. How the fuck do you demote somebody to third string over some shit they did during they bye week. And it's not like he ran over a nun or peed in his grandmother's asshole. HE WAS JUST OUT PARTYING!! I mean he's 22 titty-fucking years old! Is he not allowed to live his life outside of football and practice and shit?
> 
> Seriously, fuck this. I don't care if it costs us another 3 years being at the bottom of the division. Scrap everything. Fire Pettine, fire Farmer, fire the whole goddamn front office.
> 
> fpalm This move is so Browns.


Eh... Just a little bit of tough love. I still think he turned the corner. He'll be alright.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

So I virtually am gonna clinch a playoff spot in my money league this weekend. Next week would be the final regular season week. Do you guys think I should sit all my starters to avoid injuries and assure a healthy squad for the playoffs? Or is that showing weakness?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Eagles D Coordinator is trying to ruin Eric Rowe's confidence. What the hell is he thinking?


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

^Vintage


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

:romo thinks it's Christmas and he's giving presents to all the boys and girls


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

poor romo. 


cowboys should at least get a good pick out of this season. giants just won the division.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Yeah, Romo needs to sit out the rest of the season so they can get that high pick. Wonder if they should draft a QB with that top pick and let him spend a few seasons learning behind Romo?


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Jerrah gonna get Manziel in the offseason


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Silly Cowboys! Don't you know that being in a relationship with Greg Hardy means you get the shit kicked out of you?


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

nah losing romo in week 2 killed them. everything else was like beating a dead guy with a bat. dallas wasn't winning out, regardless.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

:lmao Nice to see my team isn't the only pile of shit in the NFL.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Bears got an early stop.









Already doing better than they did a year ago at Lambeau.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Still early, Bears will find a way to screw it up. 

Question the NFL Network folks should have tweeted to Jerry Jones...

When will you fulfill your biggest fantasy, fire Garrett, and coach the team yourself?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

:cutler gonna improve his record to like 3-12 against the scum *******.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Bears should've ran some clock on their last TD drive. Gave Rodgers too much time there at the end. But yeah, nice to see Bears have a lead at the half. They've played well so far, much better than that 42-0 debacle they had last year.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Dat pop for FAVRE DA WISCONSIN GOD :mark: man I miss watching that magic, sometimes erratic man play. Absolute cannon and such a tough SOB. Never seen anyone take such an accumulated beating yet he kept on ticking to an easily first ballad HOF career with goat durability. NUMBER FOUR :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I was hoping Jen Selter was going to be the special guest

Sorry meant Jen Sterger


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*11-0​*
:CAM







:CAM


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Green Bay's got problems.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Once again the Rodgers can't cash in damnit


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Fantastic win Bears. :clap

Who knew in a Bears/Packers game that Rodgers would throw more picks than Cutler?


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Chrome said:


> Fantastic win Bears. :clap
> 
> Who knew in a Bears/Packers game that Rodgers would throw more picks than Cutler?


Who knew that both men in prime ages: there would be a season (Nelson or no Nelson) where Jay Cutler has legitimately outplayed Aaron Rodgers


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

WrestlingOracle said:


> Who knew that both men in prime ages: there would be a season (Nelson or no Nelson) where Jay Cutler has legitimately outplayed Aaron Rodgers


To be fair Rodgers team still has the better record. But yeah, it's nice to see an OC finally get through to Cutler. He's cut down on the stupid passes and it's great to see.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

you just know Favre is smirking


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Joff said:


> you just know Favre is smirking


"I woulda thrown a touchdown on that last drive if I was still playing."


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

Chrome said:


> "I woulda thrown a touchdown on that last drive *WITH A MUTHAFUCKIN BROKEN FOOT* if I was still playing."


Fixed


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Lol Packers.

Patriots vs Panthers Superbowl Final 18-0 vs 18-0 :bbrown3


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

this is the worst NFL season I can remember


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Bones said:


> Lol Packers.
> 
> Patriots vs Panthers Superbowl Final 18-0 vs 18-0 :bbrown3


As the only two teams I cheer for, I'd be so torn.... Even though you know I'd be cheering for the Pats down here at the local NC bar :jericho3 :thecause

But that matchup (both 18-0) would be best for business


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

Superbowl L where one team gets its first L.

The Storylines.

Go Pats.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

CamillePunk said:


> this is the worst NFL season I can remember


I disagree.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

https://vine.co/v/iaAvzQpx971


Packs season last couple of weeks


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

@AryaDark

So... has Chip Kelly been fired yet?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/669990228099276800

And this is simply awe-inspiring, in a manner of speaking:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/670076388544770048
:faint: :sodone


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

It has been a bad season overall. I don't get people trashing the NFL for not having enough quality teams though. It's the biggest reason I see people complain. A lot of them love the NBA too. In the NBA you literally have like 4-5 teams that can win it all most years. So many average and garbage teams. At least in the NFL almost everyone has a shot in the playoffs, From 2005-2012 6 out of 8 SB champions were wild card teams. 3 of them had to win out on the road, and another was a 9-7 team. What makes this a bad season has been coaching and a combination of refereeing and dumb ass rules. Seems like every other game I watch is being significantly altered by a blown call by the ref or nobody knowing what the rules are because they are kind of retarded. Coaching is terrible too. Seems more elite coaches are in college right now than the NFL. The only coaches who seem to be on top of shit are Belichick, Arians, Riverboat Ron and then you got your other guys who are usually solid like Harbs, Lewis, Tomlin (overrated imo). Idk if I can say Coughlin anymore. Dude hasn't made the playoffs in years and only will this season because of the division. He's made so many dumb calls that costed NY wins this year. Maybe the game has passed him by. It just seems the majority of coaches are lost. Maybe that's the way it's always been, but it's never been this noticeable before to me. Take Jeff Fisher for example. He's been to the playoffs once since like 2005. He hasn't won a playoff game since 2003. Yet he's been in the league every season except one. He even is regarded as one of the games best... Maybe not anymore but he was until recently. 

I know injuries are something a lot of people are going to say. There have been a lot of them but I think unless you're a Cowboys fan you're just making excuses. Pats have been through the ringer. Our offensive line has been killed. Solder out for the year. Vollmer has missed time. Stork has missed most of the year. Cannon and Jackson have been out for huge portions. It got to the point where we had like 4 rookies on the line, and everyone besides the undrafted center was playing out of position. Belichick and staff dealt with it. Without Edelman and Lewis things got tough and will be tough the rest of the way. I'm sure they will adjust though. Might not be as methodical but they will be ok. I don't understand how Packer fans can pin their whole season on Jordy getting hurt. Packers are one of the most talented teams in the league. Carolina lost their best receiver and they are 11-0. Packers defense has been pretty good this year. They have some good backs. Before the season we heard about Cobb/Adams being decent enough with a God at QB. Just sick of hearing excuses 24.7. Obviously some teams have been hit harder, but yeah Dallas is the only one that comes to mind where I agree. Had Hicks not taken out Romo, Dallas would have won their division. Had Ben been out longer, I'd put Pittsburgh in that group as well. Ravens can fuck off. Flacco going down sucks but they weren't making it. Suggs and Smith being there or not. I can understand the frustration but Baltimore wasn't playing well despite all the close games.

On another note- my money league team has dodged every injury this year. like it's actually crazy. i got brady and palmer, so 3 weeks ago i offered palmer for edelman and he said no.... i guess the jokes on him :brady5


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

the nba may not have a ton of teams that might win it all, but they also at least put up a good fight and good games every over the course of the season. the nfl has not produced consistently good games this season and a lot of them have been rubbish and hard to watch, that is not the case for the nba so lets not bother trying to compare the two.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*NFL: Week 12 fix the terrible rules of this game already*

The NBA has a best of 7 series for the playoffs. The NFL has single elimination. Comparing their playoffs is comparing apples to oranges.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

How do you drink two 2 litres of soda? i don't drink soda anymore but even when i did.... this guy gives absolutely no fucks :lmao


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Joff said:


>


He's a cool dude. But he really needs to shave that neckbeard :lol


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Ickey Shuffle said:


> He's a cool dude. But he really needs to shave that neckbeard :lol


Yeah he'd lose the vcard for certain


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

*Re: NFL: Week 12 fix the terrible rules of this game already*

Sad to hear what happened to Romo, I am one of the few in Texas who has never been a fan of the Cowboys however. The way things around here for the past couple of weeks has been nauseating, it was like the damn second coming of Jesus the way the fan talked about him. The media outlets gave no credit to the Panthers and only focused on the loss and not the win by the other team.

BTW if you understand Spanish (more specifically Tex/Mex spaish), this video is fucking hilarious.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Detroit please keep winning. Also Tennessee etc win more.

PLS

Basically I'm bandwagoning DET, TEN, etc from here on out.:mark:

LET'S GO LIONS


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

MRMR stay away! We don't want Stafford to go down to a broken collarbone next!

Srsly though beat GB next week then all they have left is STL, NO, Chicago, and SF left. I'm not buying into the hope yet... but that's an awfully tempting back half of their schedule. If there's an orgy of 9-7 teams they have a pretty good shot at making it. If only they'd have finished the deal against Seattle and SD, they'd be in much better shape.

But no... not believing yet. Get to .500 then I'll start to care.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Speaking of NFC North to be totally srs


BEARS BEAT GREEN BAY :lmao


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

All of those games were trash yesterday :lmao

I was happy to see the bears win though. Fox is a great coach. has turned around 2 franchises, bears could be 3


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Bears/Packers was pretty good. :shrug

1st 2 games sucked though, I'll give you that.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Bears vs Packers was a shitfest, just because it's close doesn't mean they played a good game


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

WHO DEY! WHO DEY! WHO DEY THINK ARE GONNA BEAT THEM BENGALS! NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOBOOOOOODDDDDDDYYYYYYY!!!!!!


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Redskins have no chill right now! Let's take over this bitchass division!


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Redskins might fuck around and win the NFC East at this point.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Bengals up by four scores with less than 7 minutes to go. Why the hell isn't McCarron in there? :marvin


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Pratchett said:


> Bengals up by four scores with less than 7 minutes to go. Why the hell isn't McCarron in there? :marvin


The Mac Daddy is in there now :zayn3


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Fire Coughlin! (Clap,clap,clap,clap,clap) Fire Coughlin (clap, clap, clap, clap, clap!)


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Ickey Shuffle said:


> The Mac Daddy is in there now :zayn3


I didn't believe it at first. Why weren't the cameras focused on his wife? :mj


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Pratchett said:


> I didn't believe it at first. Why weren't the cameras focused on his wife? :mj


Because it's FOX :mj2


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

..........................If the Giants pull off the comeback I swear to God.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

YOU LIKE THAAAAAAT, YOU LIKE THAAAAAAT!


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Joff said:


> *we are gonna have a 6-10 or maybe even a 5-11 division winner. *the thing is, i don't see that division improving much soon. jags and titans have been messes for so long that recycle coaches and regimes every 2 years. nothing looks like they're turning the corner. Mariota might be legit, could be the only hope for them. texans have watt, hopkins and some other good players but they aren't good at all. Indy will be a lot better as the years go on but will always look better than they are racking up garbage wins. I can already sense a NE/AFC East post incoming to which I say, NE has beaten everyone up over 15 years, and the afc east besides NE ranks middle of the pack in non division wins from 01-14 so it's not the same.


:mj :mj :mj :mj




maybe you can try saying you were talking about the nfc east instead.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

LUCK said:


> :mj :mj :mj :mj
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

I was praising the Falcons earlier in the season. Talk about Green Bay but they just fell off the map. Did teams just figure them out or are they dealing with injuries?

Won't be shocked if the Pats lose tonight. Amendola being out is a big loss, would love for Lafell to step up but I' m not sure he can.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Every NFC East team has a losing record right now. :mj4


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

NFC East still up for grabs, no guarantee Washington got it on lock.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Cam for MVP!


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Ace Boogie said:


> Gabbert for MVP!



jk it's brady


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> I was praising the Falcons earlier in the season. *Talk about Green Bay but they just fell off the map. Did teams just figure them out or are they dealing with injuries?*
> 
> Won't be shocked if the Pats lose tonight. Amendola being out is a big loss, would love for Lafell to step up but I' m not sure he can.


I don’t think it’s so much that teams figured them out, it’s more so injuries, players not stepping up, and having a bad season. 

The offensive line seems to be having a down year. Lacey has been terrible and dealing with injuries this year. No receiver has really stepped up in Jordy Nelson’s absence. James Jones shows up once-in-a-while otherwise he disappears for multiple games at a time. Randall Cobb can’t get off of double coverage. Davante Adams is afraid of footballs and Richard Rodgers just flat out sucks. Jeff Janis is fast enough to be a deep threat, but doesn’t get many opportunities. Abberederis looked like he was stepping up, but then suffered a rib/chest injury.

They Packers have also had plenty of injuries to their offense this year. Nelson, Lacey, Adams, Quarless, Abbrederis, and others have missed a lot of games this year.

It also doesn’t help that receivers are running routes at the wrong depth and overall not on the same page as Rodgers.

TLDR: Injuries have plagued the offense this season and players are having a bad year. While Jeff Janis is fast enough to be a deep threat they don’t play him, so defenses aren’t worried about any deep passes. Davante Adams, James Jones, and Richard Rodgers suck.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

I like the Vikings to win the NFC North division now, I think they will beat GB week 17.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

That's probably the best they're gonna look all day :lol. Great drive though, Gronk actually involved early on as well as Lafell.

*what an awful drive to end the half. Run, Run, Run :eagle. The best team when it comes to scoring before the half and it's like they wanted to just kill time.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

These awful hash mark and yard number graphics ruin everything that's great about snow games. fpalm


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

If thats an ACL tear, kiss the Super Bowl goodbye. Ouch...


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

C'mon Denver defense, please hold this lead!


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

OT! :mark:


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

One thing I asked from you Denver D.

One thing.

Fuck off.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

That's another winning streak that was conquered by a guy named Brock.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

He-Mannuel Sanders :mark:
Based Os :mark:
CJ "No cool nickname" Anderson :mark:


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Brock Osweiler huh... Interesting.


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

Congrats Brock, you just took over the rest of the season from a hall of famer. Only thing I'm concerned with as a fan minus the injuries is DT. Dude looks pathetic tonight.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

CJ thanking the equipment guys for giving them the right cleats, lol.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

There can only be one... :cam :CAM


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Of all the teams that would beat the plague this year, it had to be Denver without Peyton Manning! Unbelievable!


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

:dance :dance :dance :cheer :dance2 :yes :yes :yes


Pats just got BROCKED


:brock4
:brock4
:brock4


Hope the Panthers drop one too so the 72' phins can pop that champagne.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Of course, this loss isn't gonna mean much in the scheme of things. The Pats will breeze through the rest of their schedule and lock up the #1 seed in the AFC. Still, it's nice to see they won't get another undefeated season.

That was a great game too.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

no edelman-amendola-lewis-collins with gronk and hightower going down

but yeah great game. 


It basically comes down to how long Gronk is out. Shefter says it's not serious, but you never know. You see the cart and think of the past and bad thoughts come to mind. That game was frustrating. I expected to lose a close one with all the injuries on offense, but we had a 21-7 lead in the final q. Then Harper fumbled a return and the game went from being in control to being a play away from a battle. Denver scored on a short field and then we know what happened. Disappointed that it ended the way it did. I honestly thought some of the calls against us were BS but saying that makes you look like a cunt. I do think the worst call of the night was a roughing the passer flag against Denver so it wasn't like only bad calls were made on 1 side. The loss sucks but this really is all about Gronk.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Gronk. :mj2


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

:drose :drose :drose :drose :drose


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

As Osweiler keeps winning, it's looking more and more like we might have seen the last of Peyton. He is clearly working out well with the system that Kubiak put in place and as long as they keep winning there is no need to switch horses.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

week by week we are losing all our main weapons. first Lewis, then Edelman, now Gronk and Amendola. rough month :mj2

atleast we only have Philly next week but even now I'm not too confident, Hightower went off hurt today too and Collins still hasn't returned :mj2


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

This fuckin seasons over. Can't keep anyone at QB, Ben keeps getting hurt and then playing hurt and ending up worse and worse. He didn't have a bad game by any means, picks weren't his fault especially that Sherman one. 

Having trash at DB finally caught up with them, despite Butler getting good performances out of them here and there.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

What were the odds preseason that Carolina would be the last team to lose?

Only 2 undefeated QB's are Cam and Hasselbeck :sodone

Colts can't even tank right, where's Curtis Painter when you need him?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*I hope Gronk's injury isn't too serious and he can come back ASAP. We NEED him.*


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

I hope Hasselfail takes the Colts to the playoffs.


----------



## DoublePass (Nov 22, 2015)

Legit BOSS said:


> *I hope Gronk's injury isn't too serious and he can come back ASAP. We NEED him.*


Gronk is fine. He may be back as early as next week.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/671361482463014912
This team is winning the SB again. They're getting Gronk, Edelman, Amendola, Collins, Hightower, Coleman, all back for the playoffs.

It took Denver OT to beat NE's practice squad at home. Denver will get demolished in the postseason when NE gets back all of the aforementioned players.


----------



## DoublePass (Nov 22, 2015)

Renegade™ said:


> week by week we are losing all our main weapons. first Lewis, then Edelman, now Gronk and Amendola. rough month :mj2
> 
> atleast we only have Philly next week but even now I'm not too confident, Hightower went off hurt today too and Collins still hasn't returned :mj2


Cheer up. Read my previous post.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Gronk is too stupid to feel pain.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Just hope everyone is healthy for the playoffs. Obviously Solder and Lewis won't be coming back.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Gronk will be fine. I'll be surprised if he's even out for a week. He's just gonna rub some dirt on it while he puts on a big ass brace.


----------



## DoublePass (Nov 22, 2015)

Ickey Shuffle said:


> Gronk will be fine. I'll be surprised if he's even out for a week. He's just gonna rub some dirt on it while he puts on a big ass brace.


If Cincinnati is healthy in week 16, I see you guys laying a beating on Denver. Broncos looked bad for most of the game last night against a practice squad. The injuries to Hightower and Gronk are what finally did us in (after already going into the game with a depleted lineup) but yet we still took them to OT.

I see the AFCCG being Cincy vs NE.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

DoublePass said:


> If Cincinnati is healthy in week 16, I see you guys laying a beating on Denver. Broncos looked bad for most of the game last night against a practice squad. The injuries to Hightower and Gronk are what finally did us in (after already going into the game with a depleted lineup) but yet we still took them to OT.
> 
> I see the AFCCG being Cincy vs NE.


We've seem to be doing a lot better in big time games this year. We'll see. 

It's starting to get really cold. We need the running game to pick up. Jeremy Hill is starting to get over his fumbling issues and running with confidence like the 2nd half of last year. #NoJinx


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

I pray we play them at Foxboro w Gronk-Collins-Edelman-Dola dolla bills and Hightower back 


Game would be a beating


----------



## DoublePass (Nov 22, 2015)

Joff said:


> I pray we play them at Foxboro w Gronk-Collins-Edelman-Dola dolla bills and Hightower back
> 
> 
> Game would be a beating


Referring to Cincy or Denver?

We'd beat the Broncos by 20+ even in Denver with those guys back. Guaranteed.

The game last night reminded me of the Steelers game in 2004. We lost to them in the regular season with a depleted roster but we demolished them in the AFCCG.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Broncos


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

DoublePass said:


> Gronk is fine. He may be back as early as next week.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/671361482463014912
> *This team is winning the SB again.* They're getting Gronk, Edelman, Amendola, Collins, Hightower, Coleman, all back for the playoffs.


Nah.

Hard to win the Super Bowl with a shoddy OL and an average defense. Someone will get them.



> It took Denver OT to beat NE's practice squad at home. Denver will get demolished in the postseason when NE gets back all of the aforementioned players.


You do realize that the Broncos were playing their backup QB in his second career start, right? And were without arguably their best defensive player in DeMarcus Ware, along with losing T.J. Ward and Sly Williams in the first half, while also playing Emmanuel Sanders at 85%?

This will be an intriguing rematch in the playoffs if we get it. Wouldn't be shocked if either team got knocked off first, though. This is one of those weird years where there aren't really any complete teams in the NFL. The wolves will be lurking come playoff time.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Legit BOSS said:


> *I hope Gronk's injury isn't too serious and he can come back ASAP. We NEED him.*



Gronk is out multiple weeks , it was jus reported .


----------



## DoublePass (Nov 22, 2015)

RetepAdam. said:


> Nah.
> 
> Hard to win the Super Bowl with a shoddy OL and an average defense. Someone will get them.
> 
> ...


OL was fine last night. It's been fine for the most part this season, with the exception of the Buffalo game. That was mostly due to Rex Ryan being very familiar with NE and knowing how to scheme against that offense.

Average defense? We're top 5 in points allowed per game despite missing our best defensive player for a month, our 3rd CB for a couple of games, and Hightower for more than a half last night. Denver was averaging only 2.9 yards per carry with Hightower in there, and about 10 yards per carry after he went down. This defense is top 5 when healthy.

Denver's backup QB is better than their starting QB. Peyton Manning has sucked since the 2nd half of last season.

The rest of their injuries also don't even come close to comparing to the ones NE has been dealing with. We have our top players on both sides of the ball sidelined with injury.

NE will blow out the Broncos if healthy, regardless of where the game is being played. When NE has been healthy over the last 4-5 years, the _lowest_ margin of victory against Denver was 10 points. We own them (when healthy.)


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

DoublePass said:


> OL was fine last night. It's been fine for the most part this season, with the exception of the Buffalo game. That was mostly due to Rex Ryan being very familiar with NE and knowing how to scheme against that offense.


Broncos didn't blitz much because they had to account for Gronk and Chandler. Pass rush isn't the same without DeMarcus Ware. Even so, the Broncos got to Brady quite a bit and absolutely shut down the run.

OL isn't porous, but it has the potential to be an issue come playoff time.



> Average defense? We're top 5 in points allowed per game despite missing our best defensive player for a month, our 3rd CB for a couple of games, and Hightower for more than a half last night. Denver was averaging only 2.9 yards per carry with Hightower in there, and about 10 yards per carry after he went down. This defense is top 5 when healthy.


I'm not sure exactly when Hightower went down, but you can chalk that up to them starting with Ronnie instead of C.J.

Hightower is a good LB, so I don't think that it would have been as bad with him in there, but C.J. was still running all over them. This has been a consistent theme, by the way, when the Broncos have played the Patriots in recent years.

Saying the Patriots' defense is Top 5 when healthy is fucking laughable. Top 10, probably, but they're nowhere near the truly elite defenses in the league.

DVOA had them 10th coming into this week, right around where Tennessee is. I could name six or seven defenses that are significantly better off the top of my head.



> Denver's backup QB is better than their starting QB. Peyton Manning has sucked since the 2nd half of last season.


Somewhat valid. But it doesn't negate the fact that Brock Osweiler had heretofore been considered not good enough to start in the NFL and was making his second career start.

Slice it however you want; They still lost to a backup QB.



> The rest of their injuries also don't even come close to comparing to the ones NE has been dealing with. We have our top players on both sides of the ball sidelined with injury.


Both teams have injuries. Significant injuries, at that.

It will be interesting to see what happens if they play each other again at full strength.



> NE will blow out the Broncos if healthy, regardless of where the game is being played. When NE has been healthy over the last 4-5 years, the _lowest_ margin of victory against Denver was 10 points. We own them (when healthy.)


Nah.

Also worth noting: Brady is 2-6 all-time in Denver.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> Gronk is out multiple weeks , it was jus reported .


*Thanks for the update. I just looked it up to confirm that.*


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

thread's a tad dead considering the ending to the Ravens/Browns game tbh

dat epic finale


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

:lmao I'm so fucking glad I didn't watch last night's game. I knew it was gonna be nothing but more fuckery from this miserable ass team. I'm probably gonna boycott the rest of their season as well. Last night's game basically guaranteed us a top 5 draft pick for next year. If Ray Farmer somehow fucks that up, he needs to be shown the door.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

The Absolute said:


> :lmao I'm so fucking glad I didn't watch last night's game. I knew it was gonna be nothing but more fuckery from this miserable ass team. I'm probably gonna boycott the rest of their season as well. Last night's game basically guaranteed us a top 5 draft pick for next year. If Ray Farmer somehow fucks that up, he needs to be shown the door.


Show him the door now, you're Cleveland, you aren't allowed not to fuck it up


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Stax Classic said:


> Show him the door now, you're Cleveland, you aren't allowed not to fuck it up


Repped.


----------



## PeepShow (Jan 30, 2008)

This might be the greatest tweet I've ever seen.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/671550624069230592


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

The Browns should be moved to LA so Cleveland can start over with a clean slate. Third time's a charm, right?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

> "It's obviously a contact sport, guys are going to get hit, [but] I do think they should change some of those rules with those defenseless receivers," Brady said in his Wednesday news conference.
> 
> "Quarterbacks get their legs protected. Defensive linemen get their legs protected. Linebackers get their legs protected. I don't see why a defenseless receiver shouldn't get his legs protected as well."
> 
> ...



brady can't take a loss like a man so instead he wants more rule changes. :ti


fuck off asking players to tackle Gronk's massive ass by only going for the waist* area.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*:maisielol Brady


and :lol at Browns fans actually buying jerseys.*


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

UnDeFeatedSanta said:


> brady can't take a loss like a man so instead he wants more rule changes. :ti
> 
> 
> fuck off asking players to tackle Gronk's massive ass by only going for the waist* area.


lmao at the irony


this edp video is almost as funny as your patriots posts


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

what irony? i dont recall peyton asking for rule changes. polian might have, but he wasn't a player. :toomanykobes


pretty sure the only ironic thing is you saying it's because of colts that defenders can't touch receivers while brady is asking for more protection for receivers. :ti


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

UnDeFeatedSanta said:


> what irony? i dont recall peyton asking for rule changes. polian might have, but he wasn't a player. :toomanykobes
> 
> 
> pretty sure the only ironic thing is you saying it's because of colts that defenders can't touch receivers while brady is asking for more protection for receivers. :ti


all you do is whine about brady and the pats on here lol. it's like clockwork. the colts are a primary reason the game is so soft.

what brady said is right in that they (defenders) target gronk's legs but the game is already soft enough (thank you indy) so making it even harder for defenders should be out of the question. i think he mostly said it out of emotion and to support gronk who has been killed by injuries.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

i would have called out any other player asking for more protection for receivers too. not my fault it happened to be brady, get out of your feelings plz.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)




----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

@Joff






:booklel


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Coldplay as the halftime show performers. More channel changing than a 30 minute Stephanie Mcmahon soliloquy.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Coldplay:mark:

They'll probably have beyonce as a guest performer


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Stafford is one of those quarterbacks where I always think, "He's going to be great someday"

Then I remember he's already been in the league 7 years and will be what he is.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Packers suck :ti


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Ickey Shuffle said:


> @Joff
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He is the Eagles version of Magic :hmm


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Joff said:


> He is the *400 pounds heavier* Eagles version of Magic :hmm


*Fixed.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Jolly Ol' St. Chrome said:


> *Fixed.


*black 400 pounds heavier version*


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Joff said:


> *black 400 pounds heavier version*


Racist imo.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Joff said:


> He is the Eagles version of Magic :hmm


you manage to whine more about me than i do about the patriots. :kobe10


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Lions trying to Lion this game away.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Holy shit!

What an ending!


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Didnt deserve the win but Ill sure take it. AARON MOTHERFUCKING RODGERS :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## DontYouDareBeSour (Sep 22, 2015)

craziness


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

i cant believe that just happened :booklel


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Only the Lions. :mj4


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Lol Lions... They thought they actually had an chance for the playoffs :lel


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY AARON FUCKIN RODGERS :rodgers2 :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :dance :dance :rodgers3


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

ACP must have just had a heart attack.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Called it :rodgers3


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Salty Skip Baseless pissy on twitter. If Tom Brady had made that same play guy would be busting a nut if he can get it up anymore but alas troll Skip gonna troll Skip.


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

Dammit. That was a nice throw... But sucks that magic is playing him against me this week.


----------



## PeepShow (Jan 30, 2008)

LOLIONS

It's pretty fitting that the two shittiest cities in the country have the two shittiest football teams in the league in the Lions and Browns.


----------



## twaughthammer (Jun 1, 2015)

:rodgers2


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

UnDeFeatedSanta said:


> you manage to whine more about me than i do about the patriots. :kobe10


i actually said that to make you lol, wasn't a serious post


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

he still has hopes for the eagles every week(somehow). i lost hope for a championship after week 2. :mj2


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

UnDeFeatedSanta said:


> he still has hopes for the eagles every week(somehow). i lost hope for a championship after week 2. :mj2


I never had hope :mj2

:mj4, only the lions can fuck up a game this much, well maybe the browns could also.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)




----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

The LUCK in this game provided me with so many extra fantasy points. Cobb recovering a fumble in the end zone? BONUS! No time left hail marry to make an otherwise ok game into a great game for Rodgers? NIIIIICE!


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

why do the lions think they're in a never ending game with the Browns on who can find the dumber way to lose? Why do I keep getting sucked in by these dopes? Why the fuck didn't you have Megatron out there to defend the Hail Mary? Why why why

Also fuck all you fat fucking packers fans. Hope you get a train run on you in the playoffs. Fuck. 

Time jump on the panthers bandwagon and wait for CAM to go 19-0 now :cam


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

:lmao at Brunell

On TV crying over deflated footballs but thinks Brett Favre torturing a deer is funny.

Sums up the rationale for most Pats haters imo :lelbron


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

they're both fucked up. how you gonna go out and drown a deer and think that is in any way. :ugh2


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

going to bed with the Lions up 20-0 and waking up to find out they lost on the longest hail mary in NFL history causing the entire city to freak out because everybody thought we would run the table and get into the playoffs. :lmao


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I wonder what the percentage is for that play scoring.

I'm glad I didn't watch.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Lions and Browns...... :banderas

:clap


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

http://www.sbnation.com/2015/12/3/9827226/nfl-catch-rules :lmao @AryaDark @rodgers @UnDeFeatedSanta @Joff @Notorious @Muta @Ickey Shuffle

It takes a surrealistic, Kurt Vonnegut style of comprehension to approach the NFL's basis of what constitutes a catch. :lmao


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

UnDeFeatedSanta said:


> he still has hopes for the eagles every week(somehow). i lost hope for a championship after week 2. :mj2


Eagles at 4-7 are finished, they are bad on all phases of the game. They will not win another game more than likely this season so a 4-12 finish is anticipated and I'm saying this as an eagles fan. Chip Kelly messed this team up and had no business being given general manager power, and looks like we gonna have him for another season.


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

DesolationRow said:


> http://www.sbnation.com/2015/12/3/9827226/nfl-catch-rules :lmao @AryaDark @rodgers @UnDeFeatedSanta @Joff @Notorious @Muta @Ickey Shuffle
> 
> It takes a surrealistic, Kurt Vonnegut style of comprehension to approach the NFL's basis of what constitutes a catch. :lmao


Kurt Vonnegut style of comprehension, :lmao. spot on with that description Deso, spot on.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Rodgers is The Man! :yoda


----------



## CZWRUBE (Nov 6, 2013)

Rocketmansid said:


> Eagles at 4-7 are finished, they are bad on all phases of the game. They will not win another game more than likely this season so a 4-12 finish is anticipated and I'm saying this as an eagles fan. Chip Kelly messed this team up and had no business being given general manager power, and looks like we gonna have him for another season.


yeah the Eagles are a mess, maybe even worse then the Lions or Browns and thats saying something!!!


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

I always look forward to the Eagles losing just to see EDP's reaction.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)




----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

hahaha Kelce :lol


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Stax Classic said:


> Time to see if the Vikes deserve a seat at the big boys table. I don't think they do, but they keep surprising me.


Here we are again, they failed the test last time.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

If only Fox would change over from this shitty Browns game to something close and entertaining.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

@The Absolute

Thoughts on your favorite running back Jeremy Hill? :troll


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Pathetic loss. Lots of things to complain about, but I'll just say I think Gould is starting to lose it. At this point, I'd be fine with just tanking the remainder of the season. We already got our "Superbowl" win at GB.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I know my team stinks but fuck it THEY WON


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Fitzpatrick is such a fucking baller. Putting the team on his shoulders.

Our special teams is going to give me a stroke.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

I never believed in the Vikes this year :banderas

Went and saw Creed instead of watching the game when it's actually on tv, I regret nothing


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Jets need a franchise QB badly, and this Eagles offense needs a complete make over this offseason. QB, offensive line and receivers is what we need on offense.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Atlanta Falcons :lel. They started off the season so well. Shocking how bad they've been. I don't watch their games but how can they be racking up so many losses? Is Matty Ice not an elite QB?


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Ryan is like Andy Dalton before Andy Dalton was being cool.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Iron Man said:


> Atlanta Falcons :lel. They started off the season so well. Shocking how bad they've been. I don't watch their games but how can they be racking up so many losses? Is Matty Ice not an elite QB?


Matthew Ice is not elite and will probably never be elite. He's been so inconsistent and just mediocre the last few games after that hot start. Guess "Ice" is a good name for how quickly they cooled off, rofmtlalo.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Why :drake1. It worked a few weeks ago but why attempt an onside kick again. Defense has been playing great and you give the Eagles great field position. 

Some of these decisions the last few games have been terrible.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Sansa Stark's Christmas Snow Castle said:


> I know my team stinks but fuck it THEY WON


BLAINE GABBERT IS SINGLEHANDEDLY SAVING THE NINERS FRANCHISE!!!!! :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :mark: :cheer :woo :dance

HO HO HO HO HO IT'S A CHRISTMAS MIRACLE!!!!!! :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :mark: :cheer :woo :dance


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Surprisingly the Eagles are still in this game....for now.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

If the Eagles actually pull this off :lmao


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

ANOTHER 100 yard run omg :lmao


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Lol Pats.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Iron Man said:


> Why :drake1. It worked a few weeks ago but why attempt an onside kick again. Defense has been playing great and you give the Eagles great field position.
> 
> Some of these decisions the last few games have been terrible.


GO PATRIOTS!


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Expecting my eagles to blow this game but if they pull this off...wow....just wow.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)




----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

If Pats lose and Broncos win out, woo.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

I'm shocked by this, if we can hold off the Pats and win this game we still have a shot at winning the division.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Rocketmansid said:


> Jets need a franchise QB badly.


Eh?

I know he's not the long term option but Fitzpatrick is playing out of his skin. That game tying drive was all him. I knew he'd be a huge upgrade on Geno before the season but even I've been surprised how good he's been. Arguably the most valuable player on the team atm.

COME ON PHILLY


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

If we get this touchdown on this drive here we should be good for a win.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Irish Jet said:


> Eh?
> 
> I know he's not the long term option but Fitzpatrick is playing out of his skin. That game tying drive was all him. I knew he'd be a huge upgrade on Geno before the season but even I've been surprised how good he's been. Arguably the most valuable player on the team atm.
> 
> COME ON PHILLY


He not a QB that I think can take you to the promise land, just to the playoffs instead.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Rocketmansid said:


> He not a QB that I think can take you to the promise land, just to the playoffs instead.


I'd actually agree, at least not with this team. Not many expected the Jets to be competitive this season though. We're obviously still going to be looking for a long term QB but wouldn't mind seeing Fitz get another season, he's been awesome to watch. Having the best season statistically for a Jets QB in decades. 

He might have won us a SB on one of those Rex teams. They really were just a competent QB away from being complete.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Irish Jet said:


> I'd actually agree, at least not with this team. Not many expected the Jets to be competitive this season though. We're obviously still going to be looking for a long term QB but wouldn't mind seeing Fitz get another season, he's been awesome to watch. Having the best season statistically for a Jets QB in decades.
> 
> He might have won us a SB on one of those Rex teams. They really were just a competent QB away from being complete.


Yeah I can see that, especially with the defense being that good. If your a QB who is like Fitzpatrick you need a top 5 defense to win a SB.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

NFC East I have no idea who is gonna win it. Cowboys could beat Washington tomorrow and I wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Eagles up big on the Patriots. That EDP meltdown though if the Eagles blow this. :banderas


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

So excited for the EDP video win or lose... but especially if the Eagles stuff this up.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Expecting them to blow this game, been waiting for it since the 28-14 lead.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

If we lose this game fire the coaching staff on the spot please.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

I gotta give Patriots credit for this almost-comeback.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Eagles gonna blow this game man and I knew this was gonna happen.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Come on guys all we need is a field goal.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Do the Eagles want to win this game, fuck!


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

After all that and finally get a W.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Bengals #1 seed the dream :trips5


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

Nice. Denver controls there own destiny just have to take care of business. Sadly I think our coaches are stupid enough to put Manning back in as starter if he is healthy which will cost us imo.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

NFC East at this point I dono who gonna win lol.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Man, those people that left the game early missed a decent comeback attempt. Shame that real fans didnt have those seats, because they wouldnt crap out on their team with 11 minutes to go, LOL.

And wow, Cam is a bad, bad man.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

Fully expected the eagles to fuck that up.....

I mean they really tried to, with the onside drop and the fumble at the end :lol

Whats really fucked up is after the Redskins lose tomorrow The eagles will be tied for the division lead.... truly a sad state of affairs...

Most importantly Patriots most likely lost their bye...we'll see but for now
:swanson


----------



## tark1n (Apr 9, 2015)

Ickey Shuffle said:


> Bengals #1 seed the dream :trips5


:fuckyeah:flairdance:Vince:rusevyes


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

K Indy, time to stop fucking around and take control of the division.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

The Giant Chokers can go suck it! They will never win a game until 2016! Big Blue Choke Artists, Fuck you guys! Fuck the Patriots, I mean the New England plague! They lost this one, but in order to wipe out the plague for good, they need to be eliminated from the playoffs!


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

LOL if the Skins lose tomorrow night.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

We're on pace for 60 turnovers in this Sunday Nighter.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Redskins are at home vs the worst team in the division without Tony Romo.

We're not losing tomorrow.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

SovereignVA said:


> Redskins are at home vs the worst team in the division without Tony Romo.
> 
> We're not losing tomorrow.


The way the division has been all season anything is possible. When the Cowboys went 0-7 without Romo outside of the Pats game they was competitive in the rest.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Patriots lose-again. Good.

Lose now-win tomorrow. 




Sent from Verticalsports.com Free Appr


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

disappointing game but i enjoyed the final quarter a lot. that comeback attempt was awesome. lafell and martin with a few drops but otherwise can't say much else. brady with 2 bad picks. st's was awful. defense was good for most of the game but wasn't enough.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

:booklel


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)




----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

If we finish the regular season undefeated then Cam has to be the MVP!


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

It's a shame LB isn't around to see Brady struggle without Gronk. :banderas


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

wait brady got a ball on a designed play today? anyone have a video or gif? :lmao


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

UnDeFeatedSanta said:


> wait brady got a ball on a designed play today? anyone have a video or gif? :lmao


I can't find a video of that, so here's another one instead. :kobe3


----------



## cablegeddon (Jun 16, 2012)

Please don't hate me......during the Jets - Giants game, Odell Beckham did a long bro bump with some white guy with a backslick....anyone know the name of that brobump or where to find a tutorial? It looked awesme....and looooong


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

New Day Jingle Bell Rocks! said:


> If we finish the regular season undefeated then Cam has to be the MVP!


Cam should be the MVP, even if Carolina loses. 



I hope the special team got the stupid out of their system. Eagles gifted us idk 100 penalty yards during the first half and we thought "awww thats nice, here, 35 unanswered points". 
Injuries or not, you cant lose like that to a team that allowed 90 points in the last two games.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Ickey Shuffle said:


> @The Absolute
> 
> Thoughts on your favorite running back Jeremy Hill? :troll












Cincy's currently the #1 seed. This could be historic. The last time ya'll made it past the first round, Jheri curls were a thing.

In other news, nice to see Johnny getting the start again on Sunday. Please keep him in for the rest of the season or I will flip a shit.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

I hope we can avoid Kansas City.

I remember they gashed us and got in the redzone on us at will, but they ended up kicking like 6 or 7 field goals. They're even hotter right now without Charles. No thanks.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

LaFell was absolute garbage last night


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Tom Brady has more receiving yards than Dwayne Bowe this season :ti


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

LaFell has been crap since he came back tbh, not running the routes properly or even finishing them, you can tell Brady isn't trusting him as much as he did last season


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Ugh, this game is bad.

Legit could be looking at a 9-6 game here.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Rocketmansid said:


> The way the division has been all season anything is possible. When the Cowboys went 0-7 without Romo outside of the Pats game they was competitive in the rest.


T.....touche.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

sorry about your draft position @mrmister


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Much like the Colts, Cowboys can't even suck properly, even when it benefits them in the long run


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

UnDeFeatedSanta said:


> sorry about your draft position @mrmister


I know.

I couldn't help myself, I really wanted Dallas to win that game even if it hurts the draft slot. It's the Redskins.

still can get a top 5 position:side:


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

MrMister said:


> I know.
> 
> I couldn't help myself, I really wanted Dallas to win that game even if it hurts the draft slot. It's the Redskins.
> 
> still can get a top 5 position:side:


im the same way with the lakers. when the team is actually winning it goes against normal fandom to cheer for them to lose. you might be upset afterwards when you look at the standings and see you just lost some draft places, but during the game it still feels awesome.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Stad said:


> Tom Brady has more receiving yards than Dwayne Bowe this season :ti


Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

2014 NFL draft, WRs:


Sammy Watkins
Mike Evans
Odell beckham
Brandin Cooks
Benjamin
Jordan Matthews
devante adams(he's not that great yet, but im sure he'll fix his dropping woes eventually)
allen robinson
jarvis landry
donte moncrief
martavis bryant



:sodone


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Beckham is clearly the best of those right now. Beckham isn't just amazing hands and flashy catches. He knows where/how to attack a defense in the same way Rice did. He's next level really. I'm not even saying he's Rice, but he's similar. Fuck the Giants.

Robinson is the best WR no one knows about (I know most people here do I'm not talking about non-casuals).

Martavis hasn't even unleashed his full potential I don't think...and he's still pretty awesome.

Sammy needs a better QB.


But yeah, nice WR class there.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Bryant's hands can be questionable every now and then, but he is a ridiculously good playmaking talent. And a physical freak.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Martavis is so good, and is just going to get better. OBJ is a class above. Allen Robinson has surprised everyone I think, but he was already good. Mike Evans and Sammy Watkins could be better with better QB's/team structures. Cooks has improved after a shit start. the others are doing well too tbh. Benjamin I think has been the biggest surprise, coz the Browns suck and all


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

not sure if browns benjamin is apart of that class. i dont think so. i meant KB, the panthers WR.

evans issues is drops. winston and him should be awesome together tho.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Has anyone seen Christian McCaffrey play? Somehow this white boy RB beat BARRY SANDERS single season all purpose yardage record. He must be a returner too?


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Yeah, he returns too.

He broke it in 2 extra games, but he also has 20% more YPG than 2nd nationally :ti

In the last game, he had 460+ all purpose yards, and a TD run, catch, and pass.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

mark ingram :fuck


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Stax Classic said:


> Yeah, he returns too.
> 
> He broke it in 2 extra games, but he also has 20% more YPG than 2nd nationally :ti
> 
> In the last game, he had 460+ all purpose yards, and a TD run, catch, and pass.


I found out he's a sophomore so he might play another year.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Apparently, we're about to give Gary Barnidge a multi-year contract extension. Looks like our management has finally shown me that they can do something right.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

UnDeFeatedSanta said:


> 2014 NFL draft, WRs:
> 
> 
> Sammy Watkins
> ...


I spy at least four multiple-time Pro Bowlers on that list.

EDIT — Shit, dude. You didn't even mention John Brown!


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Bridgewater has to know you can't take a sack in that situation. Throw the ball away!


----------



## GAD247 (Jul 9, 2014)

New Day Jingle Bell Rocks! said:


> Bridgewater has to know you can't take a sack in that situation. Throw the ball away!


I agree. But the coach put him in a awful situation... 

He was running for his life all 4th quarter, barely getting off passes. With no timeouts left, you have to kick a field goal. They should have sent out the kicker on 2nd down. Teddy had already done his job...


----------



## DoublePass (Nov 22, 2015)

Patriots just won SB50 today. Rest of the season is just a formality.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

It isn't if they have to go to Denver in the playoffs!


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

if we get Edelman and Gronk back and healthy before the playoffs I'd say we'd beat them tbf


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

No guarantee Pats repeating as champs with Panthers, Cardinals, Seahawks and Broncos out there.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I'm a little nervous. The Falcons have nothing left to play for but to ruin our perfect season.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

I'm watching this CBS pregame show, and the Bengals/Steelers met at the 50 in warm-ups and a fight almost broke out immediately :lol.

This is going to be good :banderas


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Ickey Shuffle said:


> T̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶i̶s̶ ̶g̶o̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶b̶e̶ ̶g̶o̶o̶d̶.


Dalton is injured and who knows how long he'll be back. And our secondary is crippled. We're so fucked









Cincinnati is cursed


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Who dey.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

^ Letting Jacksonville score 51 points. 

Probably really happy about us ( especially Dalton ) getting hurt... That's nice.

EDIT: Why did I even responded in the first place... Not worth it :lol.


----------



## Kuja (Aug 22, 2008)

Fuck this season.

Andy Dalton down

Joe Flacco down

Andrew Luck down

Peyton Manning down

Tony Romo down

Get well soon, guys. I want to see the best of the best face off against each other, but nope.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Just seen the colts score :lmao

Embarrassing


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Ickey Shuffle said:


> ^ Letting Jacksonville score 51 points.
> 
> Probably really happy about us ( especially Dalton ) getting hurt... That's nice.
> 
> EDIT: Why did I even responded in the first place... Not worth it :lol.



we haven't been talking shit either. :mj


(except to the pats because fuck em :kobe3)


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Dalton out for the year most likely. 

Cincy might actually win a playoff game now :fuckthis 

Crow incoming


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

that's actually too bad as this was likely going to be their best chance at winning a playoff game probably for a good awhile. this team is the best they've ever been.


----------



## Kuja (Aug 22, 2008)

So does this mean the Pats will make the Superbowl? The Broncos probably cannot stop them if the Pats are healthy. The Broncos will need that 1st seed and home field.

Although, I think the Jets can beat the Pats and it looks like they will make it. Kansas City is also a true Wild Card.

I just want Andrew Luck back. Andy Dalton down.  I wanted to see that high seed and divisional round for them.

Either way, I will go for the Pats tonight. I hate the Texans.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Kuja said:


> So does this mean the Pats will make the Superbowl? The Broncos probably cannot stop them if the Pats are healthy. The Broncos will need that 1st seed and home field.
> 
> Although, I think the Jets can beat the Pats and it looks like they will make it. Kansas City is also a true Wild Card.
> 
> ...


You seem to be forgetting about OFFENSEBURG.


----------



## Kuja (Aug 22, 2008)

JM said:


> You seem to be forgetting about OFFENSEBURG.


Big Ben gonna get that 3rd ring. ^_^

Raiders just upset the Broncos. This week is insane. What is going on?!

Jags make the NFL look like college ball as well. Oh God.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

The Bengals are easily the most useless shithouse of a franchise. One fucking job you tiger molesting cunts.

We're gonna miss out with a 10-6 record. While that disgrace of an AFC South sends some embarrassing team to be destroyed. Fuck it all.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

To be fair, the Bengals have a better shot with AJ at QB since Andy is useless in the playoffs


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

SO good to have Gronk back


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Bears 1-6 at home now. :ugh2

Gotta learn how to start winning at home again.


----------



## Kuja (Aug 22, 2008)

Pats are dropping like flies, man! I respect their tenacity and ability to deal with adversity, but all of these injuries may be the death kneel.

Colts get division back if Pats win. Texans can rot.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Kuja said:


> Pats are dropping like flies, man! I respect their tenacity and ability to deal with adversity, but all of these injuries may be the death kneel.
> 
> Colts get division back if Pats win. Texans can rot.


It looks like they will roll like the cheaters that they are.....Can't stand the fucking plague that is New England anyway. As for the Big Blue Chokers from Jersey, they will lose every game so bad, they will get Tom Coughlin fired. NY GIANTS...........FUCK YOU GUYS!


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

MrMister, thread name of the week to be MACK ATTACK plz.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

@Obfuscation 

What a powerhouse performance by MACK! :mark: That Raiders defense was spectacular! :mark: 

Also I told Broncos fans that Vernon Davis was afraid of getting hit in the middle of the field. :side:


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

When the offense can't help but do continuous false starts, the defense was reliable & on fire in regards to Mack doing WORK. Raiders able to get two touchdowns and Broncos get none. :mark: Even Rivera got a TD. That had to signify a win was in the books. Too bad AC was bleh in this.

Vernon Davis kept running backwards whenever he got the ball :lmao And then when he's wide open on fourth down, he can't catch it. Yay.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

sorry bengals fans. that sucks.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Welp, my Bucs lost due to injuries. Can we agree Jameis gives us hope though?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Ickey Shuffle said:


> Dalton is injured and who knows how long he'll be back. And our secondary is crippled. We're so fucked
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Almost gave the post a Like, but there is nothing to like about this post.

I have been screaming for AJ McCarron to play more this season. He could have already had more than 4 quarters worth of experience but no, throw him cold into this game against the Steelers of all teams. He did better than we could have expected, but he still should have been more prepared. I still think he will do better in the next few games with more time to prepare. And Denver is not looking as unbeatable right now as they did earlier this year.

I am not going to get my hopes up, but I am still confident in McCarron. I was happy when the Bengals drafted him, and I look forward to seeing what he can do with enough time to prepare in the first team. Of course if Eifert is not healthy, that is not going to help at all.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Marvin Lewis challenged a pass being caught on a PI. Like that's the level of moron he is. Winning the challenge would gain him nothing, but he did it anyways.


----------



## Kuja (Aug 22, 2008)

Is Marvin Lewis in danger of losing his job? Ever? Andy Dalton is underrated and his injury proves it. So many dumb shits talking about how he needs to go, but the minute he gets hurt they lose hope. Yeah, maybe you should have appreciated what you had. 20 teams would love to have a QB like Dalton. (This does not apply to the Cincy fans who appreciated what they had)

Pagano needs to go, now. He has put his team into a hole that Luck always has to try to dig out of. Look on the bright side, though. The draft is coming soon! Time for the Colts to get more weapons for Luck! 



Great win by the Pats last night. I thought Watt playing with a hammer on his hand would murder some players, but it did not. Blount going down was bad. He should still be back in time for when it really counts. Titans are next on the schedule and should not be underestimated. They seem to make plays when everyone loses hope, but the Pats have murdered them lately.

Any picks for winner of NFC East? That division ruins me. I never pick anything correctly. Fuckers.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

The Hogfather said:


> Almost gave the post a Like, but there is nothing to like about this post.
> 
> I have been screaming for AJ McCarron to play more this season. He could have already had more than 4 quarters worth of experience but no, throw him cold into this game against the Steelers of all teams. He did better than we could have expected, but he still should have been more prepared. I still think he will do better in the next few games with more time to prepare. And Denver is not looking as unbeatable right now as they did earlier this year.
> 
> I am not going to get my hopes up, but I am still confident in McCarron. I was happy when the Bengals drafted him, and I look forward to seeing what he can do with enough time to prepare in the first team. Of course if Eifert is not healthy, that is not going to help at all.


I wish I had the same optimism as you right now. I'm just tired. Really tired. We'll see how this goes










__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/676160091775737856
He must be stoned out of his mind already :booklel. Confidence is good though I suppose.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

* Sorry for the double post *



Kuja said:


> Is Marvin Lewis in danger of losing his job? Ever? Andy Dalton is underrated and his injury proves it. *So many dumb shits talking about how he needs to go, but the minute he gets hurt they lose hope. Yeah, maybe you should have appreciated what you had. 20 teams would love to have a QB like Dalton. (This does not apply to the Cincy fans who appreciated what they had)*


I was guilty of this to some extent and I feel like a jackass. He was having an MVP year, then he fractures his hand. Unbelievable bad karma. 

Marvin has a job for life. Time to come to terms about it and move on.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Kuja said:


> Is Marvin Lewis in danger of losing his job? Ever?


Absolutely not. Much like the Pope, he is coach for life, unless he decides that he has had enough.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

Chiefs won a hard fought game in sloppy weather conditions yesterday. For the most part, we dominated them though. Had two or three drives where we were at around the SD 40 but then a stupid holding or false start stopped our momentum and we ended up getting no points out of them. We need to work on that. Penalties have about done us in two weeks in a row now. Defense held tough and Dee Ford finally broke through with a good game. Special teams wise, I can't wait for D'Anthony Thomas to come back. Frankie Hammond has fumbled two weeks in a row. Plus Thomas is a spark plug offensively.

We can still win the division but not sure if I want that to happen because the five seed would ensure a game against the Texans or Colts while being the three seed might mean a game against the Steelers. We are in a good position right now. Once we get fully healthy, Thomas, Justin Houston and Jeff Allen coming back, we will be even more dangerous than we are now.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

I don't know what you're talking about. Green and Eiffert have far more to do with the Bengals success than Dalton. It's not like Green slowed down when Dalton went out.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

TJ. Yates will lead the texans to the promise land 

i know the texans have never won in indy but :fuck were do damn it

i believe


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

TomahawkJock said:


> Chiefs won a hard fought game in sloppy weather conditions yesterday. For the most part, we dominated them though. Had two or three drives where we were at around the SD 40 but then a stupid holding or false start stopped our momentum and we ended up getting no points out of them. We need to work on that. Penalties have about done us in two weeks in a row now. Defense held tough and Dee Ford finally broke through with a good game. Special teams wise, I can't wait for D'Anthony Thomas to come back. Frankie Hammond has fumbled two weeks in a row. Plus Thomas is a spark plug offensively.
> 
> We can still win the division but not sure if I want that to happen because the five seed would ensure a game against the Texans or Colts while being the three seed might mean a game against the Steelers. We are in a good position right now. Once we get fully healthy, Thomas, Justin Houston and Jeff Allen coming back, we will be even more dangerous than we are now.


yes, i too would like to see the chiefs in the playoffs against the colts. :sip


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

UnDeFeatedSanta said:


> yes, i too would like to see the chiefs in the playoffs against the colts. :sip


Hey, this year has been about overcoming demons. Beating the Broncos, overcoming a Charles injury, coming back from a 1-5 record, winning games we usually wouldn't win in the past because we would usually give up, Alex Smith throwing deep balls and receivers catching touchdowns.

So why not, let's overcome the Colts in the playoffs.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Chierfs are a team that can be a thorn in someone's side in the playoffs. Could see them going as far as the AFC Divisional game.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

TomahawkJock said:


> Chiefs won a hard fought game in sloppy weather conditions yesterday. For the most part, we dominated them though. Had two or three drives where we were at around the SD 40 but then a stupid holding or false start stopped our momentum and we ended up getting no points out of them. We need to work on that. Penalties have about done us in two weeks in a row now. Defense held tough and Dee Ford finally broke through with a good game. Special teams wise, I can't wait for D'Anthony Thomas to come back. Frankie Hammond has fumbled two weeks in a row. Plus Thomas is a spark plug offensively.
> 
> We can still win the division but not sure if I want that to happen because the five seed would ensure a game against the Texans or Colts while being the three seed might mean a game against the Steelers. We are in a good position right now. Once we get fully healthy, Thomas, Justin Houston and Jeff Allen coming back, we will be even more dangerous than we are now.


Steelers could go far in the playoffs they way they been playing lately. Chiefs can go to atleast the second round, surprised they cameback after a 1-5 start.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Chiefs need to throw the ball to Kelce more often tbh


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

RENECLAUS said:


> Chiefs need to throw the ball to Kelce more often tbh


Kelce needs to not fumble everytime he does catch the ball tbh.


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

^That


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

Why does the Dolphins coaching staff hate Lamar Miller?

11 carries, 87 yards, 2 TDs in the first half.

1 carry, 2 yards in the second half with 5:50 left.

It's a close game. There's really no logic with that usage. No word of an injury. Very strange.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Chiefs suck. :mj2 (ok, not really b/c they've kicked it into a serious gear for weeks now, but god damn them)

MACK ATTACK tho :mark:


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

Steelers and Seahawks are catching fire right now. Definitely the two teams nobody is going to want to play.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Going to be amazing when Big Ben beats the Cawks in the SB again.


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

I love my Steelers chances of heading to the Super Bowl. I like the Seahawks chances at making their 3rd straight Super Bowl, but I honestly think the Packers and Steelers play again in a rematch from their last Super Bowl game. Ben vs Rodgers, both teams have defenses that will give up points. It will be the highest scoring Super Bowl of all time. Mark my words. Steelers 41 and Packers 38.


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

Stax Classic said:


> Going to be amazing when Big Ben beats the Cawks in the SB again.


Well, officiating has been awful this year...


----------



## Kuja (Aug 22, 2008)

Cardinals vs. Steelers in a rematch would be awesome. 

Packers vs. Steelers would result in either Rodgers or Big Ben solidifying themselves as a great. Well, they are already great, but another ring would not hurt.

Carolina vs. New England in a rematch would either result in Brady being the first QB to 5 rings or Cam getting his first ring.

This is getting excited! 

Watch us get Redskins vs. Jags X_X


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Redskins vs Jags would be the best Super Bowl ever :lmao


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

I'd love for the Packers to make it back to the Super Bowl, but let's be honest it's not happening. While McCarthy taking back play calling duties will help fix some of the problems, it won't fix everything. The receivers have been too inconsistent this season and I don't think it'll get fixed this late in the season. Curfew mode has been terrible this season, sure some of it was due to injury, but aside from a few games he has been forgettable.

Having side that I wouldn't mind Cam winning his first ring or Brady getting his 5th.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Bengals completely off everyone's radar right now. Let's keep it that way. :drose


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

The Hogfather said:


> Bengals completely off everyone's radar right now. Let's keep it that way. :drose


Your QB is now AJ McCarron though.

Also the New England Patriots and Pittsburgh Steelers and Kansas City Chiefs and New York Jets exist.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Jets and Cheifs :ti

It's down to Pats, Steelers, and maybe that glorious Broncos D and the Panthers, Cards, and Seahawks.

Everyone else is eliminated from Super Bowl contention, Bengals aren't on Denver's level.


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

But apparently oakland is


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

lol @ Charlie Whitehurst and TJ Yates being the QB's in a game that's probably for the division.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Bengals will finish the season 13-3 and get the first round bye.


I have nothing but blind faith left in me anymore. :drose


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Stax Classic said:


> Jets and Cheifs :ti
> 
> It's down to Pats, Steelers, and maybe that glorious Broncos D and the Panthers, Cards, and Seahawks.
> 
> Everyone else is eliminated from Super Bowl contention, Bengals aren't on Denver's level.


Broncos have no QB. You need at least Trent Dilfer level of competence at QB and that was well over a decade ago.

Jets and Chiefs would beat Cinci in a playoff game for sure. I'm not saying they can beat New England or even win a SB. NFC is irrelevant to my post since it was about Cinci.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

i hope peyton at least gets to finish off the season. brock ain't shit and the fact he can't finish drives should at least be concerning.


his win against the pats came only after a holding call made up for the fact he took a 12 year sack at the goalline on third down.


----------



## Kuja (Aug 22, 2008)

It would be a shame to watch the Bronco's defense go to waste. 

Jets vs Pats would be a rough game for both teams in the playoffs, and they still play late in the schedule. It would be New England, but those games lately have been decided by a TD or less no matter which field. Should be fun to watch how it plays out. 

I wonder if Cincy can hold onto that seed. That is my biggest question. They still have that Broncos game coming up. Their poor fans do not need more heart problems!


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

can't decide if I should start Gio Bernard or Jeremy Hill this week, seems every time I start one, the other does better. dem problems


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

i hate todd gurley :fuck stop him bucs :fuck


----------



## TheGmGoken (Dec 15, 2013)

Kellen Moore did good.

But RIP Cowboys 2015-2016 season.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Jets were shite apart from the 4th quarter when Fitzmagic turned it on again. lucky for them they didn't lose Decker or Marshall for too long either, both have been great this year for them


----------



## Kuja (Aug 22, 2008)

Are you guys ready for New England to get slaughtered today?

Let's go Titans!

What's ya gonna do when the Raccoon run wild on you!?

The Inferno of the flaming helmets will seer your flesh!


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

The race to the bottom continues. Both my Brownies and the Titans are gonna get torn new assholes today. At this point, I think it's safe to say we're gonna finish 3-13. I'm hoping Tennessee can beat the Colts and/or the Texans and so we can secure the #1 pick.


----------



## TheGmGoken (Dec 15, 2013)

RENECLAUS said:


> Jets were shite apart from the 4th quarter when Fitzmagic turned it on again. lucky for them they didn't lose Decker or Marshall for too long either, both have been great this year for them


To be honest I thought Kellen Moore was gonna led us to victory. Cowboys D was doing great.

We always lose by one touchdown or field goal


----------



## Kuja (Aug 22, 2008)

The Absolute said:


> The race to the bottom continues. Both my Brownies and the Titans are gonna get torn new assholes today. At this point, I think it's safe to say we're gonna finish 3-13. I'm hoping Tennessee can beat the Colts and/or the Texans and so we can secure the #1 pick.


Patriots currently beating us, but not as badly as I thought! Sadly, we have not been able to be consistent. The Patriots always get us. :crying: 

Should I wish you luck in your game? I hate rooting against my team for a better draft spot, but your team really needs it! 

Denver vs. Steelers coming up! :grin2: I have been waiting for this all week.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

ODB is a little shit that itd be nice if someone popped him good ala Ray Lewis dehelmiting Chad Johnson but the little shit is so quick he is hard to stop and can be shifty af.


----------



## Kuja (Aug 22, 2008)

WrestlingOracle said:


> ODB is a little shit that itd be nice if someone popped him good ala Ray Lewis dehelmiting Chad Johnson but the little shit is so quick he is hard to stop and can be shifty af.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Giants just dont fuck around when it comes to undefeated teams


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

OBJ can fornicate himself with an iron rod


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Hope the Cardinals can beat the Eagles today like I think they will and the Redskins will take the lead.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Brye said:


> OBJ can fornicate himself with an iron rod


Down his pee hole?


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Hoping for an Eagles win tonight against Arizona and next week game on against Washington.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

RyanPelley said:


> Down his pee hole?


Absolutely.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Manziel showed more signs of promise today. That opening drive was nice as fuck. I'm beginning to think our biggest problem isn't at the QB position. (I'm looking at you, defense.)

Anyway, the race to the bottom continues. The Chargers are doing their part and it looks like they're gonna beat Miami. All we need is for the Titans to win against Houston or Indy and BOOM! No. 1 pick confirmed for Cleveland.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

McCarron looked alright today. He didn't cough up the game and did his job. We clinched the playoffs once again :mark:.

Gods speed Andy


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

:lmao one of the worst decisions I can remember. Terrible decision by Ben, just fall or throw it away.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

So yeah, the Bears suck, although this was already known. Hoping the lose their last 2 and get that higher draft pick. Got some work to do this off-season.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Bears do suck. Yet the Raiders let them drive for a field goal and win that game. Da fuck. :mj4

Still p. confident in the Raiders as a whole and they're def on the rise. But losing too many close games this season by whatever the iffy decision was _(today being penalties, going from man to man to zone did hurt the secondary, but those corners and the terrible PI's allowed were just UGH)_ it bit them on the ass. Frustrating, yet somehow optimistic for next season. AC/DC to do work and keep a lead in games is what I'm gunning for. Just glad Carr is there and has some weapons. Also: USE REECE.

Chiefs play the Browns next week. Meanwhile Denver gets Bengals. :lmao It's gonna happen. Chiefs are gonna win out the division.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Soul destroying playoff race for the Jets. We have to beat the Patriots, which while possible, is never easy and we're still not guaranteed a spot if we win out. The Steelers and KC are just on a tear. All 3 teams going for it have been incredible lately, combined 13-2 in their last 5 games. Denver now looking the more likely to drop out. Insane.

Sad because from up until the Raiders game and since the second Dolphins game we've looked really, really good. Strange team, the Raiders game was bad as I've ever seen and the drop off mid-season was pretty inexplicable.

Would be classic Jets to beat the Pats and then blow it against Rex Ryan and whatever remains of the Bills.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Chiefs first team in NFL history to win 8 straight games after losing 5 straight.

This is the year they win a playoff game and break the drought IMO. I hope, anyway :lmao.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

have this feeling the Jets will do us next week, not like it matters too much, but they've been good lately. all depends on how Decker and Marshall pull up for them though

Broncos :lol

Arizona are good, David Johnson may potentially save my fantasy season with this performance


----------



## Kuja (Aug 22, 2008)

It is actually a good idea for the Broncos to be the 5th seed instead of 3rd seed right now. 5th seed plays the Texans while being the 3rd seed gets a rematch with the Steelers. All this is as of right now, and nobody knows how it will all end. I just find it funny that a lower seed is actually desired in this case.

Can the Chiefs blow out the Pats like they did last season?  New England gets to host at least one game no matter what since they clinched a top seed. Jets would provide a huge challenge, and so would the Steelers. Patriots have so many enemies gunning for them.

Sucks to see Peyton and Luck watching their teams go down in flame while they are on the sidelines. 

Bad show today Giants. Odell needs to mature a little more and stop being a drama queen. Guys like that are always talented, but poison to a team and locker room. Please get it corrected. I do not want to see so much talent flushed away. Still, no excuse for today and I am glad the Panthers did not lose their perfect record to that baby.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Eagles losing by 23. Waiting for that new EDP video like:


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Antonio Brown's stat lines look more and more like a RB's attempts/yards/TDs than a WR.


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

Chiefs! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

About a minute in and I'm already in stitches. :lmao


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Chrome said:


> About a minute in and I'm already in stitches. :lmao


 @AryaDark @Joff Congratulations on the wins, lady and gentleman! :woo

I was in attendance for the Bengals' blowout of the Niners! So incredible! A.J. to A.J.! :woo The A.J. Connection! :woo WHO DEY? Certainly not the Niners. :aryha

EDP's metamorphosis into a pillow-tackling, football-playing superhero called The Black Eagle is unlike anything I have ever witnessed before... :sodone


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

I was only planning to watch a minute or 2 of that video but it was so damn funny I ended up watching the whole thing. Just nonstop comedy.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Can we just skip the final two weeks of the season and get to the playoffs? Really hoping the NFC comes down to Panthers vs. Cardinals, though the Seahawks are looking mighty fine. 

And here's to my lowly, lousy Colts for one disappointing, but not all too surprising season (the overall suckage of the team, though Luck's play was surprising). Now, if Grigson is still here in 4 months, we'll be taking a top notch receiver in the 1st round!


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

Just saw the Odell Beckham Jr/Josh Norman fiasco. That blatant cheap shot to the head of Norman should get dude a suspension. All the other stuff is ok, it's part of the game. But targeting shouldn't be tolerated. Beckham was beating him the whole game from the looks of the highlights, no need for him to act like a moron.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Beckham was being a right little prick and needs to be reminded he's supposed to be a grown man

David Johnson just did in fact save my fantasy season, 40 points :mark:

just need an Ezekiel Ansah tackle tomorrow and I survive, and with his form this year, that's pretty likely :kobe3


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

I won a league playoff matchup where I had Stewert and Rawls at RB vs Johnson :ti


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*NFL: Week 15 MACK ATTACK*

I don't agree with Odell flying at Norman's head, however I think if Odell got ejected then Norman should have too. It takes two to tango and Norman had his fair share of cheap shots during that game too. Like for example when he body slammed Odell to the ground after the whistle had blown, which you could argue is really what led to everything else that happened. Sure he didn't do anything as dirty as what Odell did but he's not an innocent victim either. They both acted like jackasses yesterday

I won't be shocked if Odell gets suspended though


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Nothing like watching grown men that are millionaires cry and fight like little babies.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

:lel we suck but hey we got the division lead

if beckam gets suspended the fantasy championship is mine for sure :banderas


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Beckham and Norman should be ashamed of themselves. A couple of grown ass men getting into bitch fights? That's a bad look for the game.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Tyrann Mathieu out for the season. This is a pretty big blow to Arizona.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

So, OBJ receives a one game suspension. Not sure yet if he will appeal it.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

yes odb is suspended the fantasy championship is mine


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

HiddenFlaw said:


> yes odb is suspended the fantasy championship is mine


Don't celebrate too early. He has 3 days to appeal. If he times it right, there's a chance he could end up playing.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

how the hell is it going to get overturned from a hit like that?


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

HiddenFlaw said:


> how the hell is it going to get overturned from a hit like that?


He has somewhat of a defense. Considering the whole thing with the bat during the pregame, and the gay slurs that they were directing at him during the game. There's a small chance he only gets a hefty fine instead of a suspension.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

First of all, Beckham should have known better. Norman is as guilty as ODB is, they both turned MetLife Stadium into a brawl Dana White might be interested in booking for his next UFC fight. Still, Beckham has to keep his head in the game. He's now laid out the blueprint for how players are going to defend him going forward. They are going to be physical with him, and if he can't take that then he's in for a rough ride. 

That being said, if the NFL is truly as serious about addressing the issue of concussions as they claim to be, they will not overturn the suspension. It doesn't look good when you deliberately use your helmet in an attempt to ring the bell of your opponent. It's obvious that is what happened, then tried to act like nothing happened. To overturn the suspension is sending the wrong message...that someone can use his helmet as a weapon without consequences. The refs could have also solved the problem earlier in the night by tossing him out of the game, or maybe both of them.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

BruiserKC said:


> First of all, Beckham should have known better. Norman is as guilty as ODB is, they both turned MetLife Stadium into a brawl Dana White might be interested in booking for his next UFC fight. Still, Beckham has to keep his head in the game. He's now laid out the blueprint for how players are going to defend him going forward. They are going to be physical with him, and if he can't take that then he's in for a rough ride.
> 
> That being said, if the NFL is truly as serious about addressing the issue of concussions as they claim to be, they will not overturn the suspension. It doesn't look good when you deliberately use your helmet in an attempt to ring the bell of your opponent. It's obvious that is what happened, then tried to act like nothing happened. To overturn the suspension is sending the wrong message...that someone can use his helmet as a weapon without consequences. The refs could have also solved the problem earlier in the night by tossing him out of the game, or maybe both of them.


The refs could have nipped this problem in the bud before it even got going if they would have just called this obvious penalty 5 plays into the game.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

@AryaDark @Obfuscation @scrilla

The great Charles Woodson has announced that he is retiring at season's end. Such a class act, he told the local Bay Area reporters the news before any national "bigwigs" could get word, so it was revealed to world from several folks right here in the Bay Area. 

My friend wanted to go to a Raiders game with me and we chose Christmas Eve against the Chargers. Bought the tickets on the secondary market and ever since then, almost three months ago, we have been occasionally monitoring the market value of those tickets. We kept joking that the Raiders had to keep winning to keep the value of our tickets propped up, or even exceed the amount we paid for them. Turns out now with the news of Woodson, and this being his final Raiders home game, the value has skyrocketed and people are anticipating a pregame ceremony in his honor! :mark:


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

:mj2

End of an era. 24 4 LIFE.


----------



## PaulieG (Aug 25, 2013)

I'm in San Diego I think the Chargers may of played their last home game.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

So if the Chargers move to LA where do they play at in LA next season, The LA Coliseum?


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Rose Bowl or Coliseum were NFL homes in the past.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

For the life of me, I can't understand why the NFL is so gung-ho about putting a team or two in Los Angeles. There's a reason the Rams and Raiders both left the city 20 years ago. The support wasn't there for those teams. I don't see if that support is there now. Maybe initially to get two teams into the city, but will it be a long term romance?


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Not like San Diego has really done much better than the teams that left


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

Its all about money. LA is a large market, bigger than any of the cities that teams considering the move currently are. I just think it wasnt capable or supporting two teams at the same time.

That said, of the three, rams make the least sense.. yes, its a baseball first city.. but the gap it would create in fanbases in that area of the country would be felt much more than it would from sd or oakland. Imo


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Stephen A. Smith says that Cam is MVP unless the Panthers lose a game and then Brady will get it. I always thought Stephen was dropped on his head as a child. Even if we lose the last two games it is amazing what CaMVP has done without our top WR who has been out all season. :cam


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Bias as a Packer fan and midwesterner, but I would just like to point out that ol' 21/Charles Woodson has to have one of the best overall football life/total careers there has been. Mr. Ohio of football in High School, National football champ, Heisman winner, 19 years in the NFL as an easy HOFmer, SB Champ (2010 Pack :mark and been to two and if not for a technicality would be three, Defensive MVP, effective blitzer for Capers, tackler, younger days lockdown coverage, one of the best corners ever at stripping ball, top 10 career interceptions and I think has the defensive TD record so obviously one of the most dangerous all time there plus the only member of the 60 pick 20 sack club, still very effective at damn near forty. That right there is over 25 years of extreme excellence.


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

*Who gets RG3?*

I think this will be the most asked question come this off season. RG3 has to be %100 at this point and his time in D.C is over. He has no reason to remain in Washington D.C. I honestly think he would be a better fit elsewhere. For some strange reason I think it makes sense to have RG3 follow where Kyle Shanahan lands. Kyle could be a name thrown out their as the next Head Coach of team firing one in the off season. He has done a solid job in Atlanta despite the head coach changes. I think RG3 would do well playing for Shanahan and I could see them both in Cleveland. Otherwise, I see RG3 going to Philadelphia.


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

Chip Kelly should do everything he can to get RGIII. It's the perfect fit for that offense.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

You're a Sweenz one said:


> Its all about money. LA is a large market, bigger than any of the cities that teams considering the move currently are. I just think it wasnt capable or supporting two teams at the same time.
> 
> That said, of the three, rams make the least sense.. yes, its a baseball first city.. but the gap it would create in fanbases in that area of the country would be felt much more than it would from sd or oakland. Imo


Ironically, the Rams have the most history in Los Angeles and were the first pro sports team in the City of Angels. 

While the stadiums back then didn't have the revenue to help support the franchises that were in L.A., the fans stopped coming and that is ultimately what pushed the teams to move. There are opportunities to get that revenue, but do you have a fanbase that will support the team no matter what? 

Los Angeles is a rare city, it has so many other distractions besides pro sports. That is more true than ever in every city that houses an NFL franchise. Ultimately, the NFL wants the TV money, as very few of the NFL fan base actually go to games on a regular basis. Most of the fans watch on television. Yet, you still need fans to come and watch. 

The city would be best starting with one team, see how that works out, then try a second.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

I hope they extend ODB's suspension upon review :ti

You know what, that should be 2 games actually


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

blackholeson said:


> *Who gets RG3?*


Browns, Eagles, or Texans. 

Probably the Browns though.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Who's in higher demand, RG3 or Kaep?


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

You'd think RG3, since he had one good season, and then was considered "ruined" by the Skins staff, ownership, whatever. Kap is just considered a failure who had talent around him and still sucked. 

Though I don't think either would require much to get. Neither franchise has any leverage with dealing them, since one was benched for Kirk Cousins and the other for Blaine Gabbert LOL.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

BruiserKC said:


> Ironically, the Rams have the most history in Los Angeles and were the first pro sports team in the City of Angels.
> 
> While the stadiums back then didn't have the revenue to help support the franchises that were in L.A., the fans stopped coming and that is ultimately what pushed the teams to move. There are opportunities to get that revenue, but do you have a fanbase that will support the team no matter what?
> 
> ...


 LA has so many places you can go to and so many things you can do other than watching a pro sporting event. Clippers have only been getting fans to come to the games these last few seasons cause they been fairly good. Lakers home games I expect to drop heavily starting next season since Kobe will be gone.

LA is one of those cities like Miami were the team has to be good or atleast credible for people to come out and watch them. Chargers are a bad football team and with their history look to be bad some more seasons, they will get fans to come season 1 cause of the hype but afterwards unless the team become playoff contenders again I expect a lot of empty seats. 

Raiders would of been a better fit as they have potential to build on their current roster to become a playoff contender next season and go from that point, so they could do better home game attendances for a few seasons atleast.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Beckham's suspension upheld. I'm not surprised really. Although, my son is bent out of shape over it. It's father vs. son this week in our Fantasy League for the championship and he had Beckham. 

I'm still trying to understand...you spend all that money in Philly on DeMarco Murray and you're not using him at all? He's clearly not the fit for Kelly's system, he needs to be a focal point in a balanced offense or a run-heavy style. Other than making sure that the Cowboys didn't have him, I don't understand the logic, especially if Kelly has more control over personnel decisions. 

RG3 or Kaep...I'd take Bob. I think given the right coach and the right system, Griffin can salvage his career. He can find a way to adapt to the pro-style offense and still be able to use his feet. Look at Cam, the knock on him was he was a running QB. However, his last couple of weeks, the majority of plays he's made have been from the pocket.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Wonder which the Cowboys would prefer, that OL would give either of them a solid chance to rebound, and it would be such sweet justice if Kaep replaced Kellen Moore after all of their college duels

I think Kaep might be more looked at, if only because of a more team friendly contract


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

@AryaDark @CamillePunk @Obfuscation @scrilla @MillionDollarProns

Attended tonight's Chargers/RAIDERS game! :mark:

My friend and I spotted Philip Rivers shopping at an Oakland "Smart & Final" during the day. Security guard apparently saw him, too, saying, "Hey! Don't I know you...?" Rivers: "Nope." Security guard: "Wait! You're the Chargers' quarterback, aren't you?" Rivers said nothing. :lol

This, in what could be but probably isn't the last time the Raiders take the field at the Coliseum in Oakland, and what was certainly--if he holds to his word--was Charles Woodson's final home game as a Raider before retiring, was quite the ugly, ugly game, but it was a lot of fun to witness in that sea of black. :lol 

I had not eaten anything all day so as halftime commenced I walked from our seats at the 50-yard line to seek out not one but two Italian sausages. The Hispanic gentleman in front of me had imbibed a bit and was quite merry, and his girlfriend was a Chargers fan, so he would needle her about how she had chosen poorly in life. He looked over to me and nodded and just said, "I like you, man. I can tell you're cool." His girlfriend said to me, "Can you tell that he's drunk?" "Not demonstrably," I said. Which was sort of true. Then he started leaning on me and gave me a hug. He grabbed five dollars from his wallet. "Please take this. Please." He looked at me with utmost seriousness. "I can't do that," I said. I was wearing a black leather jacket over my black shirt. He stuffed the dollar bills into a jacket pocket. "Please. Please take it. Merry Christmas!" "_Now_ is it obvious that he's drunk?" his girlfriend inquired. It quickly became their turn to order. I waited for them to conclude and attempted to hand the dollar bills back to him but he waved them off and made out like he and his companion were vacating the scene and there was nothing I could do about it.

Usually I would bring in my own water but I didn't on this evening. Usually I wouldn't purchase food from a stadium at all! 

So I made my order of two Italian sausages and a bottle of water. Which came to $22.50. Before I could hand the cashier my money my newfound friend returned and handed him precisely a twenty, two ones and two quarters. "MERRY CHRISTMAS, MAN! RAIDERS FOR LIFE! I LOVE YOU, MAN! I LOVE YOU!" Another hug. "LET'S GO BACK OUT THERE AND WATCH THE CHARGERS GET THEIR ASSES KICKED ALL OVER THE COLISEUM!" He scurried away. The concession stand attendant said to him, "I appreciate it!" I remarked, "So do I." 

The whole section of fans in the four lines, and fans who had apparently become bystanders watching this, all looked at me in awe. 

$27.50 value! :mark: 

The Raiders, meanwhile, are quite close. It would be appropriate if they knocked Kansas City out of the playoffs next week as their disposing of Kansas City in the final week of the 2000 season, which spoiled the Chiefs' postseason hopes, was followed by three straight division titles for the Raiders. A couple of lockdown corners, a back like Forte in free agency, a hard-hitting safety, a better offensive coordinator and a modified offensive line, and they will be a force with which to be reckoned. Of course, all of that is far easier to say than to put together. 

So happy to see WOODSON go out at home with a win! :mark: 

Raiders fans are awesome. I wore a 49ers jersey when I went to a Raiders game back in September and aside from mild ribbing no one minded it, and if you wear black they seem to assume you're part of the family. This young black man with a huge Afro and pick in it kept jumping up and down high-fiving me during overtime. When it looked like the Raiders were going to lose he looked like he was about to weep. You have to admire such devotion.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Simms & Nantz had a great time on commentary fwiw. Penalties and all :lmao

It was an emotional roller coaster for me but dammit the win was obtained and I'll take it. 24 FOR LIFE. Merry christmas to me for this W :mark: :mark:


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Obfuscation said:


> Simms & Nantz had a great time on commentary fwiw. Penalties and all :lmao
> 
> It was an emotional roller coaster for me but dammit the win was obtained and I'll take it. 24 FOR LIFE. Merry christmas to me for this W :mark: :mark:


Emotional roller coaster indeed. That five minutes or so (not game clock but real time, only ~1:00 of game clock was used up during all of this) in which the Chargers successfully scored a field goal, then had the points taken away due to a Raiders penalty which gave San Diego a first down, swiftly followed by Rivers throwing a touchdown pass, which was subsequently reversed on a challenge because the ball bobbled and gyrated ever-so-slightly against the ground, and the end result of that was the Chargers ended up being stopped, having to kick another field goal practically right where they had successfully kicked the one which was negated by a Raiders penalty, and then Lambo missed it... That entire sequence was crazy, and the crowd experienced dizzying highs, devastating lows and dizzying highs all over again within a few minutes. 

My friend kept screaming for the Raiders to convert a safety in the seconds leading up to the safety. Whole place became unglued.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

He HAD to get that safety too. Almost thought Rivers was somehow gonna be able to leave the endzone, but it was an excellent grab on the arm to pull him down completely to get the 2 points. Was deflating on the drive immediately after that it was a swift 3 and out, although it proved to work in their favor at the end of the day. Offense managed to kick into their best (yet still sloppy w/penalties) drive when they needed it most for OT and I'll accept that. Crazy to think they had a great 2rd down conversion w/Rivera, only for it to be called back on holding. It was about 3rd and 29 then a short pass to Crabtree to end things for a punt; BOOM. Personal foul on the defense for leading w/the crown of the head on a tackle. Raiders were literally give the chance to keep the drive alive and they did. Some excellent football was played on a few downs in order to get the 3 points to take the lead. Leave it up to the now ever reliable defense to remain a forceful wall and completely shut down San Diego in only 4 downs. Great job. They earned that tough win. A bit needlessly tough by shooting themselves in the foot. Can't be denied, but both teams brought their D to play hard.

It's too bad Woodson couldn't have gotten the miracle run for the TD they attempted. Everything else worked minus that.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

Charles Woodson scares the hell out of me as a Chiefs fan. It will be just like him to make a huge play next week in Arrowhead to fuck up our season.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

It's time to find out how much do the Bengals want that bye :marvin


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

TomahawkJock said:


> Charles Woodson scares the hell out of me as a Chiefs fan. It will be just like him to make a huge play next week in Arrowhead to fuck up our season.


Will only matter if chiefs dont' win this week and jets win out.

Chiefs may very well be playing this as a preseason game.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

You're a Sweenz one said:


> Will only matter if chiefs dont' win this week and jets win out.
> 
> Chiefs may very well be playing this as a preseason game.


There's still seeding purposes. I'd much rather get 5th seed which would mean winning out to maintain tiebreaker over Steelers.


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

You said ruin our season. 

:draper2

Dropping from 5 seed to 6 seed is not ruining imo. Might prevent us from finally winning a playoff game after the long drought. 

If you are talking purely about matchups.. winning the division and getting the 3 seed would have the same "ruin our season" type result as dropping to the 6 seed.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

You're a Sweenz one said:


> You said ruin our season.
> 
> :draper2
> 
> ...


That's debatable depending on who we would play as the 3 seed. We would already have the home field advantage and would most likely be playing the Jets or Broncos, teams that we could beat.

Speaking of, what seed and playoff matchup do you hope we end up getting? You're a fellow Chiefs fan so I am interested in your opinion.


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

I like our chances at home regarless of who we play. So a 3 seed is optimal imo.(or even that 2 seed that has a very slim chance of happening). Im guessing this could be any of jets/broncos/steelers.

A 5 seed wouldnt be bad, cause even as away team, i believe our team can beat indy/houston. So if thats the consolation prize, im ok with it.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Kirk Cousins with the dumbest play I've ever seen from an NFL QB. :maisielol*


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Awaits EDP's next video.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

Just read a report saying Peyton Manning used his wife's name to get HGH.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

YES!

HAIL TO THE REDSKINS!

YOU MOTHER****** LIKE THAT!

CAPTAIN COME BACK KIRK COUSINS!

LET'S RIDE EM COWBOYS FOR FUN NEXT WEEK!


Phew, now that that's out of my system, gg Eagles. I'm surprised we even got 38 points, our offense was struggling after the first qtr.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

The New York Giants after the season ends


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Jordan Reed has been amazing this season for the Redskins


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*SEVENBURG*


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Chiefs could also still win the division :draper2


----------



## Kuja (Aug 22, 2008)

How are the Jags still in the hunt? What scenario gets them in? :O

Jets taking it to Pats with Revis Island. 

Ravens leading.

This is getting insane.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Just lose Colts, for fuck sake.


----------



## Kuja (Aug 22, 2008)

Titans are losing.  Race to the bottom of the barrel. DK Barrel. 

Pats are coming back. I posted too early. Should have known better.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

:mark: FALCONS!!!! :mark:



Kuja said:


> Titans are losing.  Race to the bottom of the barrel. DK Barrel.


I was hoping the Titans could pull a win out of their asses so the Browns could secure the #1 draft spot. Guess that won't be happening now.

Edit: Johnny slamming his helmet down after the game tells me everything we need to know. He plays with more heart and emotion than any quarterback we've had since '99. We need to stick with this kid.


----------



## Kuja (Aug 22, 2008)

FALCONS! 

It took a major mistake to doom the Pats. Shocked the Pats even came back to make it close. Jets are now in control facing the Bills and Rex Ryan. You know he is going to try and put a knife in New York's back.

Steelers choked hard, but it was a division rival game and those are hard to win. The Chiefs are in the playoffs. 

Broncos have to win against Cincy to hold onto a playoff spot, I think. Cincy can be the 1st seed, with a bye for the first time since 1988!  Shocked that the Broncos can fall off completely with a loss. I would have never imagined that at the start of the season.

Titans were never going to win.  Draft time and rebuilding. We have good players, but we need some direction.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Greatest man alive. The GOLDEN BEARDED GOD does it again. 

LOL at those fucking idiots electing to kick. Laughable stupidity. We really deserved it. The defensive line were absolutely dominant. Brady did well to do what little he did. We genuinely looked the better team. 

Amazing game. Been such a fucked up season. Would be heartbreaking to miss out now but it would be pretty Jetsy.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Lol skip bayless is so mad at the jets rn

The salt :haha

He's supposed to be a fucking cowboys fan


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Patiently waiting for The REDSKINS to win it all so the leftist shitheads in the media can cut themselves in a fit of blinding rage.

"B-BUT THAT NAME'S RACIIIIIIIIIIIIST!"

SUCK IT. Stand up to them and be proud, Skins fans. Rooting for you, jets, cards, vikes and chiefs.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Can't believe that the Texans have a good chance of winning the division and getting into the playoffs.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

@mrmister plz use the title LOLSEVENBURGH for the reason of the season.


----------



## Kuja (Aug 22, 2008)

Irish Jet said:


> Greatest man alive. The GOLDEN BEARDED GOD does it again.
> 
> LOL at those fucking idiots electing to kick. Laughable stupidity. We really deserved it. The defensive line were absolutely dominant. Brady did well to do what little he did. We genuinely looked the better team.
> 
> Amazing game. Been such a fucked up season. Would be heartbreaking to miss out now but it would be pretty Jetsy.


I'm shocked the Pats came back and made a game out of it. They were beat up and missing two of their best receivers. If the Jets lost The Golden Bearded God would have been the goat for his fumble. >

The Jets definitely looked like the better team, but it is worrying that the Pats played so well on the road with a beat up team and almost won if it was not for a mistake and Brady INT. Get ready for Gillette. The Jets and Pats will play again.

The Chiefs blew the Pats out last season so I wonder if they can sneak up on them again. I feel like the Chiefs are flying under the radar right now.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

SWEPTBURG 

I don't even know who our QB was today. Looked like Kyle Boller.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

Manziel ran all over the Chiefs Defense. Glad we don't have to face another QB like him. He did a great job scrambling today. I give him credit.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Magic said:


> @mrmister plz use the title LOLSEVENBURGH for the reason of the season.


I like SWEPTBURG better tbh. Credit to CP for that one.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Packers getting that ass whooped right now. For some reason, I'm enjoying this.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

I'm convinced that the Cards are going to fuck up any and everyone they play in the playoffs.


----------



## Kuja (Aug 22, 2008)

Cards and Chiefs in the Superbowl?

The underrated Bowl. 

So many painful games today.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

:lmao The Cardinals D is making Rodgers their bitch right now! They're gonna be a problem for teams in the playoffs.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

You ever see Lesnar vs Cena at Summerslam 2014?

That's the Packers right now.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

As a Packers fan, this is a terrible performance.


----------



## Kuja (Aug 22, 2008)

Packers have been ripped to pieces by the Broncos and the Cards.

I want to skip tonight's game and hurry to Monday Night Football!

Who do you think will be the AFC 1st seed? Cincy might make it after all this crap.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Electing to kick...............


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

I hope someone gets fired for not only how this game has gone, but how the season how this season has gone.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

Arcade said:


> Can't believe that the Texans have a good chance of winning the division and getting into the playoffs.


yea its awesome isn't it :westbrook2


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

:mark: CARDINALS D IS FUCKING UP RODGERS' LIFE RIGHT NOW!! :mark:


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

This is insane.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Cardinals D opening up a can of whoop ass on Rodgers. :wow


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

SMH Steelers. Rothlisberger especially. You're playing for your season against a rudderless Ravens team, and look at the performance you give. After the Broncos win, what a horrid performance from the team in general. They should have been flying high with momentum. I hate to do the stereotypical "coach bashing" shit, but this has been Mike Tomlin's Steelers since he got here. Totally inconsistent. Can go out and whip the shit out of a playoff team one week, and then job to some nothing team the next.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

He's a baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaad man :skip


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

big ben let me down today he cost me the fantasy championship :romo5


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Bah GAWD WOULD SOMEBODY STOP THE DAMN MATCH

Yeah, Ive figured a long time even as a Pack fan Pack are getting that ass whipped in the playoffs past the first round. That Carolina front is no joke either and this pass defense is always shoddy, plus if vs the Hawks or Carolina, dat history of uncontained running qbs. 

All we got as fans is hope in Number 12 miracle.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Also, why the ever living fuck has Rodgers with his recent injury history been in this damn game so long Mccarthy. You could have deployed the human victory cigar sooner. 

And btw, based on my eye test, good luck getting past these Cardinals in the post-season NASTY team with so many weapons all over. Hell, look at this backup runningback Johnson who does't currently even start over the injured resurged Chris Johnson, don't hear about Campbell getting talked about a whole lot, always got Peterson and heck that whole secondary is something, this Carson Palmer resurgance, Brown coming on, Fitz consistent as always and plus as we learned Fitz is hell in the playoffs, solid offensive line... Good luck.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Rodgers taken out for Tolzien. That should do it. gg


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

Eddie Lacy's season summed up in a gif:


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Cards might actually be the best team in the NFC.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Rams sweep the Seahawks! :lmao

So many upsets today! Seahawks lost, Panthers lost, Steelers lost, Packers lost (arguably wasn't an upset since the Cards are legit). Today was a good day.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Is Rodgers hurt or they just protecting him for the division championship game?


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Chiefs and Packers have same record despite starting the season 6-0 and 1-5 respectively lol


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Chiefs have clinched, but the team they're behind in the standings can still miss in playoffs if they lose out.


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

Do broncos clinch with a win?


----------



## Kuja (Aug 22, 2008)

You're a Sweenz one said:


> Do broncos clinch with a win?


They have to win 1 of their last two games.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)




----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Game time temp in Minneapolis...15 degrees. That's December football. 

Odell must have been really naughty. The NBC Sunday Night Football open with Carrie Underwood usually has Russell Wilson throwing the pass and OBJ catching it...Beckham was not in this open. And it's usually the same open every week.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Bones said:


> Chiefs and Packers have same record despite starting the season 6-0 and 1-5 respectively lol


And you'd definitely rather be the Chiefs than the Packers. One team's limping into the playoffs while the other one is red hot.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Packers will win next week and be fine

/Vikings fan


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

That was probably my favourite Jets game ever.

We thoroughly deserved to win.* If* we make it to the playoffs I'd really fancy another shot at the Patriots, even with their players back. I thought we were more than a match for them at Foxboro and today we just dominated the lines. We should have had Revis follow Gronk everywhere, he was taking him out of the game until we inexplicably switched it up. 

Brady was actually fucking excellent. Mo Wilkerson was swatting away blockers like flies and against pretty much any other QB would have a field day with sacks. Gotta lock up all those beasts. Best line in the league when they're playing like that. 

Pats fans will probably point to the injuries but we were pretty damn good at Foxboro too and might have won it had Marshall not randomly played like he was stoned. Had we done so we'd be playing for the division title next week. Crazy.



Bones said:


> Chiefs and Packers have same record despite starting the season 6-0 and 1-5 respectively lol


It's fucking insanity. If anyone saw the Jets at the Raiders it's pretty damn incredible to think they're on a similar run. Crazy fucking league.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Stax Classic said:


> Is Rodgers hurt or they just protecting him for the division championship game?


losing 38-8 with like 8 mins to go, the game's done, might as well rest him and not risk an injury to him

David Johnson will be the Cardinals RB1 next year he's unstoppable


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Packers vs Vikings winner will just be at home the next week vs the same team, AGAIN(remember the year T-Jax made a playoff start)


----------



## Kuja (Aug 22, 2008)

Irish Jet said:


> That was probably my favourite Jets game ever.
> 
> We thoroughly deserved to win.* If* we make it to the playoffs I'd really fancy another shot at the Patriots, even with their players back. I thought we were more than a match for them at Foxboro and today we just dominated the lines. We should have had Revis follow Gronk everywhere, he was taking him out of the game until we inexplicably switched it up.
> 
> ...


More than the playoff win before the AFC Championship? :surprise:

Pats fans should be allowed to point at injuries. Danny and Julian make a difference. The Jets will have trouble covering Lafell, Gronk, Julian, and Danny. The Jets have a great defense and they deserve credit, but today's Pats team was not the best one and they still almost won. Be careful what you wish for.

Meanwhile my team was done in week 2 :crying:


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Kuja said:


> More than the playoff win before the AFC Championship? :surprise:
> 
> Pats fans should be allowed to point at injuries. Danny and Julian make a difference. The Jets will have trouble covering Lafell, Gronk, Julian, and Danny. The Jets have a great defense and they deserve credit, but today's Pats team was not the best one and they still almost won. Be careful what you wish for.
> 
> Meanwhile my team was done in week 2 :crying:


Regular season at least. San Diego in 2005 and the Patriots in 2011 were also pretty epic but this game had everything and could be equally important. Belichick's fuck up just made it all the more sweeter.

They're definitely going to be a different prospect, assuming all get healthy and stay healthy, which isn't a given either. Vollmer could be out which is a huge blow and like I was saying we ran them pretty close even when they were healthy in October. We have a lot of depth to cover guys and even Cromartie has recently stopped playing like a total fucking goof.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

Stax Classic said:


> Packers vs Vikings winner will just be at home the next week vs the same team, AGAIN(remember the year T-Jax made a playoff start)


Not true. If Vikings win, Packers finish 10-6 and are guaranteed to finish ahead of Seattle due to H2H tiebreaker. They would end up as 5th seed and play Redskins.

If Packers win and Seahawks lose to Arizona (likely), Vikings would finish 10-6 (assuming they beat the Giants tonight), and be ahead of Seattle who would finish 9-7.

If Packers win and Seahawks win, then yes Vikings would play in Green Bay two weeks in a row due to Seahawks having H2H tiebreaker. If Vikings were to lose tonight, then no matter if Seattle won or lost, if Vikings lost to Green Bay next week, again, they would play in Green Bay.


----------



## Kuja (Aug 22, 2008)

Irish Jet said:


> Regular season at least. San Diego in 2005 and the Patriots in 2011 were also pretty epic but this game had everything and could be equally important. Belichick's fuck up just made it all the more sweeter.
> 
> They're definitely going to be a different prospect, assuming all get healthy and stay healthy, which isn't a given either. Vollmer could be out which is a huge blow and like I was saying we ran them pretty close even when they were healthy in October. We have a lot of depth to cover guys and even Cromartie has recently stopped playing like a total fucking goof.


You have Revis and he is one of my favorite players in the game today. That guy shuts down the best players and really is an island. He was a huge part of the Pats last season and I am glad he got a championship. It would be sweet to see him get back to the playoffs. 

I love that Eric Decker is seen as a top receiver again. Many questioned him after he left Denver, but he has really helped the effort this season. In fact, you guys seem like a collection of neglected players on offense. You have taken spare parts and turned them into a machine. Your QB is proof of that. We could not do anything with him when he played for the Titans. I really liked him too. ^_^

Same with Marshall really. He was always untapped potential and now he is playing like he is hungry. 

Your defense has been top notch all season. That is the best part. The Jets to me have always been at their best when they played great defense. That is their identity. Rex Ryan will have to face that next week. I bet you are looking forward to that. The team needs to be consistent. Beating the Pats and then losing to the Bills would be a disaster.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I think the Panthers will use the loss as motivation but man it sucks that it was the Falcons. Their fans are going to be bragging about this game for ten or twenty years! :sadpanda


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

I'm not sure if the Vikings are legit or if the Giants are shit because of injuries and their inconsistent play all season. Guess we'll find out next week in Green Bay.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

The Absolute said:


> I'm not sure if the Vikings are legit or if the Giants are shit because of injuries and their inconsistent play all season. Guess we'll find out next week in Green Bay.


green bay is definitely not legit imo.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

New Day Jingle Bell Rocks! said:


> I think the Panthers will use the loss as motivation but man it sucks that it was the Falcons. Their fans are going to be bragging about this game for ten or twenty years! :sadpanda


At least the Panthers can stop worrying about running the table and focus on winning next week and getting home-field for the playoffs. If anything, that loss might help them regain focus.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

we really do miss Edelman, Lewis and Amendola, Brady did all he could today but the Jets have a mean line with Richardson and Wilkerson. Eric Decker has been amazing for them this year too, showing he is a quality receiver still

Arizona are looking like the team to beat tbh


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

It's pretty close if you like 538's ELO ratings

Cards 23, Pats 21, Car 19%, to win SB

The 2nd tier will shake out after tonight.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

Here's how Indy can win the AFC South.

INDIANAPOLIS COLTS

Clinch AFC South with:

1) Win + HOU loss + CIN loses last 2 games + DEN wins last 2 games + NYJ loss + NO loss + KC loss + MIA win + PIT win


Watch all this happen but Indy loses.


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

"The NFL switched the starting time of the Kansas City Chiefs' final game of the regular season. Sunday’s game against Oakland will begin at 3:25 p.m. CT at Arrowhead Stadium. " - Espn


----------



## Kuja (Aug 22, 2008)

Nice! That game with the Chiefs has a huge feel to it. Glad to see it get bumped up. Honestly, I was shocked they did not bump the Jets/Pats game up. That would have been a great afternoon game. I wish it would have been Sunday Night Football.

Any picks for tonight? Broncos needs this badly, but I feel Cincy is the better overall team.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Cincy wins by a field goal.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

TomahawkJock said:


> Here's how Indy can win the AFC South.
> 
> INDIANAPOLIS COLTS
> 
> ...


how do these other teams factor into us winning the south? 


edit: strength of victory :lmao


BELIEVE IN MIRACLES


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

MrMr jinxed the Steelers with the thread title.

I'm disappointed.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Just someone else mention it, but the nfc west could have stacked coaches wise if the niners had kept Jim: Carroll/Harbaugh/Arians. :sodone



Arians has to be up there for best coach in the league. fucking colts. :mj2



palmer is 22-3 in his last 25 starts for the Cardinals. :sodone this guy could have had a MVP if it wasn't for Cam. :mj2


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

TomahawkJock said:


> Here's how Indy can win the AFC South.
> 
> INDIANAPOLIS COLTS
> 
> ...


Honestly, that would be hilarious.


----------



## Kuja (Aug 22, 2008)

I always hear Brady and Cam for MVP, but Palmer is my choice. Nothing flashy, but he gets the job done and his team can still finish with the 1st seed. I do not think they will, but he is underrated.

Brady is my second choice since his team has been through so much change and he still soldiered on.

Cam is next. He is a leader and has matured so much this season.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

GRONK's the pats MVP.


----------



## Kuja (Aug 22, 2008)

Gronk is a huge part of the Pats, but I would argue that Julian is the true MVP among receivers. The team struggles without him, but their record right now is actually better than last season. 

Cincy is killing now.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Cincy putting an end to the Colts 10 team miracle playoff dreams


----------



## Kuja (Aug 22, 2008)

Denver was down by 14 in the Pats game and came back to win.

Now they are making a comeback somewhat. 14-10 is doable. We might see another Denver overtime. A turnover could make the difference now.

Best time of the year! ^_^

Look at all those benchmarks Peyton set in Denver. He was our original orange.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)




----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

:lmao Brock set up that FG with an AMAZING drive and the kicker Billy Cundiff'd it. Great fucking game going on in Denver right now.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Ugh...


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

I've seen some bad kicks in my time...


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

:lmao GAME OF THE SEASON CANDIDATE RIGHT THERE!!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

WHO DEY, DERRRRRRR


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Broncos didn't cover.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Ball don't lie. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I blame this on our idiot kicker :aryha*


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

AryaDark said:


> *I blame this on our idiot kicker :aryha*


I mean...


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Kuja said:


> You have Revis and he is one of my favorite players in the game today. That guy shuts down the best players and really is an island. He was a huge part of the Pats last season and I am glad he got a championship. It would be sweet to see him get back to the playoffs.
> 
> I love that Eric Decker is seen as a top receiver again. Many questioned him after he left Denver, but he has really helped the effort this season. In fact, you guys seem like a collection of neglected players on offense. You have taken spare parts and turned them into a machine. Your QB is proof of that. We could not do anything with him when he played for the Titans. I really liked him too. ^_^
> 
> ...


What? :lol

This is the eighth 1,000-yard season of Marshall's career. He isn't even on pace to set a career high. :lmao

As for Decker, he's always been a very good #2 WR. The thinking when he signed with the Jets was that they were overpaying for a guy they were going to miscast as a #1 . But slotting him alongside a true #1 in Marshall allows him to play his role to perfection.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Wonder if Mark Weisman can win a playoff game :ti

2 cases the Colts need:
_Case 1
Jaguars beats the Texans, and
Falcons beats the Saints, and
Bills beats the Jets, and
Colts beats the Titans, and
Steelers beats or ties the Browns, and
Raiders beats the Chiefs, and
Dolphins beats the Patriots, and
Ravens beats the Bengals, and
Broncos beats the Chargers_
_Case 2
Jaguars beats the Texans, and
Falcons beats the Saints, and
Bills beats the Jets, and
Colts beats the Titans, and
Steelers beats the Browns, and
Chiefs ties the Raiders, and
Dolphins beats the Patriots, and
Ravens beats the Bengals, and
Broncos beats the Chargers

Come on 10 game parlay :mark: Broncos already took care of business
_


----------



## Kuja (Aug 22, 2008)

RetepAdam. said:


> What? :lol
> 
> This is the eighth 1,000-yard season of Marshall's career. He isn't even on pace to set a career high. :lmao
> 
> As for Decker, he's always been a very good #2 WR. The thinking when he signed with the Jets was that they were overpaying for a guy they were going to miscast as a #1 . But slotting him alongside a true #1 in Marshall allows him to play his role to perfection.


I'm a sick person. :kermit


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

:ti Colts need to find all the dragon balls and wish their way into the playoffs. Houston's gonna clinch the south.


----------



## Kuja (Aug 22, 2008)

Colts would screw up their wish even with Namek's 3 wishes. 

Well, looks like we have another year of Patriots with a top seed. They always find a way to win. They should have lost some of those games, though. The Colts had them close. The Bills had them twice, and the Jets were close during their first game. I was wondering if the Pats would end up playing in wildcard weekend, but I must have been insane to think it. This is your brain on Titans. 

The Broncos also should have lost many of their games. They won games they had no business winning, but always found a way. Denver is one hell of a home field advantage for them, especially when healthy. They owe that advantage to so many players this year. Ware saved one game, Talib saved a couple with his Pick Six Fever, but that game against Oakland really hurt. They could still get the top seed, though. Good teams always find a way. 

Cincy is the opposite. Their fans should get free mental healthcare.  Wildcard weekend is never kind to them and they are headed in that direction. Who do team want to face more, Cincy or the Texans?


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Imagine getting the 3 seed and having to play the Steelers (maybe) while some scrub wildcard team gets to play Houston instead. :lol


----------



## Kuja (Aug 22, 2008)

RetepAdam. said:


> Imagine getting the 3 seed and having to play the Steelers (maybe) while some scrub wildcard team gets to play Houston instead. :lol


Jets or Chiefs will play the Texans an neither one are scrubs now, but I see your point. 

Would you want to play the Texans if it meant playing the Pats in the next round, or would you rather face a stronger wildcard game and go on to face the 2nd seed? We are stuck between Schylla and Charybdis.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Surprised to see Chip Kelly fired before the season has even ended. Damn it, I wish USC could hire him, but they committed to Clay Helton.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Chip :mj2


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

They probably asked him to step down as GM and just be the head coach, but he refused so they fired him. That's my theory anyway.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

All that and a bag of chip.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Good job Chip good job. Running a team like the Eagles into the ground is a fantastic thing... Not sure what people are mad at Chip for. I say give him a raise.*


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

well he only traded away desean, lesean, foles, and probably was the reason maclin didn't want to stick around, the major reason they have no o-line or defense, and why they're currently playing 3 running backs, none of which are used all that well.


it only took him 3 years too and 1 year as the GM. :lelbron


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)




----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

pls hire Chip as offensive coordinator when Gase leaves for a head coaching position, John Fox. That would be super entertaining next year.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

El Conquistador said:


> pls hire Chip as offensive coordinator when Gase leaves for a head coaching position, John Fox. That would be super entertaining next year.


That'd be cool, but I don't see Chip settling for an OC job next year. If he can't get a head coaching gig in the NFL, he'll likely just go back to be a head coach in college.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

A few years ago, I was salivating at the idea of Chip Kelly coming to Cleveland. And then the novelty wore off. All that glitters ain't gold. He'll probably be somebody's OC next year.


----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)

That Bengals/Broncos OT had me like









That Mile High elevation had the Bengals sucking wind by the end. Talk about home field advantage. Despite his last minute goof, McCarron's got promise, give him some more time and he could be a formidable QB.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

why would chip settle for any oc job when he could make far more in college while being successful?


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

As an Eagles fan good riddance, he made the team worst and not better and was only going to make them even more bad of a team. Better he was fired tonight and now that he is out of the way we can search for hopefully the right coach. I like us to get a defensive minded head coach and go back to being known as a defense team, with a power style offense with the run game being the primary focus.


----------



## Kuja (Aug 22, 2008)

The graveyard of coaches keeps growing. He survived longer than ours this season. 

Wonder who is next. 

At least we can all go to sleep knowing Jerry will never fire Garrett.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Kuja said:


> At least we can all go to sleep knowing Jerry will never fire Garrett.


:garrett

Never.



Magic said:


> why would chip settle for any oc job when he could make far more in college while being successful?


That's possible too. I just figured he would want to stay around the NFL until he can secure another HC job for another NFL team.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

I am not surprised...don't forget in addition to all those players he ran or traded out he signs Murray and completely misuses him. Murray is a running back you put the saddle on and ride, he's not a spread option type of RB. Lot of the stuff he did would work in college, but not in the NFL. Although, it would take a big-time college gig for him to return to those ranks (such as a job with one of the four teams in the CFP). 

Come Black Monday, there will be more bloodletting in the NFC Least also. I think Coughlin's time has run out. That game on Sunday, it looked the G-men just flat out gave up on him.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Kuja said:


> Jets or Chiefs will play the Texans an neither one are scrubs now, but I see your point.
> 
> Would you want to play the Texans if it meant playing the Pats in the next round, or would you rather face a stronger wildcard game and go on to face the 2nd seed? We are stuck between Schylla and Charybdis.


The Patriots aren't particularly scary, so I'd probably choose the route with one good team instead of the one with two.


----------



## twaughthammer (Jun 1, 2015)

[/QUOTE]

:tysonlol


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Magic said:


> why would chip settle for any oc job when he could make far more in college while being successful?


It's been mentioned before that he hates recruiting.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

If Cam doesn't win MVP over one fluke loss then I have lost faith in all awards.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

This is the main reason I hope the Bengals win it all this year. If they do, :marvin can retire from coaching to a front office job. If they don't, he gets another two or three year extension and we end up losing another great assistant coach (Hue Jackson) to yet another team seeking a new head coach. And the cycle continues in Cincinnati :marvin


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

:lmao that video is brilliant, guy really hates Chip Kelly


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Chip is a good guy.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Cam's Glistening Grin said:


> It's been mentioned before that he hates recruiting.


if Norv Turner can keep getting HC jobs, all Chip has to do is just hang around


----------



## Kuja (Aug 22, 2008)

It must be nice to have a team that does not fear the Patriots. They loom over me and I see them as the single toughest team to consistently defeat. Almost every major player in the AFC has to build a team that can defeat the Patriots, no matter which division that team may be in. There is a reason almost every champ from the AFC has to go through New England. Even when they lose it seems more like weird situations such as bad judgement (the Jets game), sloppy play (Eagles game), or just overwhelming injuries and various factors (Denver game). I swear I hear ominous music whenever they play on prime time, and I see ominous, Patriot-shaped clouds swirling around my house.

Two teams stand a good chance: Broncos and Jets

Broncos have the cool story with Brock becoming his own Brady and taking the place of the veteran QB. It would be awesome to see him start a Superbowl, if they let him. Not sure if they would rush Peyton back for that or not, but I am excited each week to see where the team is headed. It is not all good, but we will see. People said the same things about Brady back then as they say about Brock.

Jets have the Patriots games better than any other team, save for the Giants maybe. The Jets play them rough every time now and always have a close score even in losing efforts. Fitzpatrick channeled his inner Kerry Collins and wondered from team to team, but has settled down now to create some magic!

The team that fears the Patriots the most? The Texans. Too bad for them too, because they have to face them to advance to the AFC Championship. They have been slaughtered by the Patriots over the years. Kubiak teams got slaughtered by them too, which would worry me if I was Denver. If Denver gets defeated by the Pats it is probably because of a Kubiak call. Texans have no chance!


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

Here's hoping Brady for MVP...not because I like him but because the offensive MVP hasn't won the superbowl since Kurt Warner did it in 99....

Not an award you want come playoff time...


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Kuja said:


> It must be nice to have a team that does not fear the Patriots. They loom over me and I see them as the single toughest team to consistently defeat. Almost every major player in the AFC has to build a team that can defeat the Patriots, no matter which division that team may be in. There is a reason almost every champ from the AFC has to go through New England. Even when they lose it seems more like weird situations such as bad judgement (the Jets game), sloppy play (Eagles game), or just overwhelming injuries and various factors (Denver game). I swear I hear ominous music whenever they play on prime time, and I see ominous, Patriot-shaped clouds swirling around my house.
> 
> Two teams stand a good chance: Broncos and Jets
> 
> ...


If the Steelers get in, they'll have a good chance. They basically profile the same way as the Patriots, except with a better offense.


----------



## WCWY2J (Mar 23, 2015)

I think the Cardinals are the hottest team in football right now and have the most complete team to make a Super Bowl run, but they will have a tough matchup if they see the Seahawks at some point during the playoffs. Pete Carroll will have that team clicking. 

The AFC is too ravaged with injuries right now to pick a clear Super Bowl contender, but you can never count out Brady and Belicheck.


----------



## Kuja (Aug 22, 2008)

The Patriots spited the Steelers hard by losing to the Jets. That was probably the one game Steelers fans wanted the Pats to win. 

So I guess Vikings, Packers, and Redskins are easy outs? They may surprise us. Does anybody believe one of these teams can make it? 

Denver is the favorite in the AFC, I would imagine. Or the Pats. Whoever is healthy wins now in the NFL. I lean toward Denver. Defense can shine. I think the Pat's defense was underrated during parts of the season, but they have been scorched in two overtimes and run out of fuel. 

I have a buddy who says Panthers are one and done. He bets on it! He has not bought into the Cardinals either. He picks Seahawks to go for the 3rd time. I pick Cardinals in the NFC. 

Epic rematch of Cardinals/Steelers on the horizon would be great. A long shot, but nice to see.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Cardinals / Broncos, IMFO.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Cardinals are definitely the hottest team at the right time in the NFC.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Unless there's some sort of crazy upset or they choke, the Cards are gonna take the NFC. If the Steelers can get in the playoffs, the AFC is gonna come down to them and the Patriots. If not, the Pats will take AFC.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

All it takes is one bad hit and the Cards are done, Palmer has lasted all season some how, but the season isn't over yet


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

that can be said for any of the contenders. :kobe


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Cardinals looked this way last season too until he got hurt :draper2


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

again, take cam/wilson/brady/rodgers/etc away and they'll be nothing either. this isn't rocket science breh. look at the steelers earlier this year without big ben.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

They aren't documented injury prone

I'm a Palmer fan though, just pumping some breaks


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

However, the Chiefs without Alex Smith and with Chase Daniel would be just fine :side:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

@Magic aka :udfk


Colts are going to fire Pagano. Google it. Time will tell if this is true.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

He's gone if his 10-team teaser fails


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

MrMister said:


> @Magic aka :udfk
> 
> 
> Colts are going to fire Pagano. Google it. Time will tell if this is true.


im going to be very upset if you got my hopes up.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

ESPN's saying Pagano won't be "retained."


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

One down. Though the chance of Grigson returning makes me physically ill. More 35 year old pass rushers and inept offensive linemen!


----------



## Kuja (Aug 22, 2008)

Pagano dug his own grave by loading up on weapons for Luck without giving him a proper defense or offensive line. This places Luck in horrible situations where he has to make throws that he normally would not, resulting in turnovers. Luck always have to play catch up and it puts unneeded strain on him. Goodbye Pagano. 

Yeah, I love Luck. Even though I am a Titans fans.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

no that was grigson.


pagano is just the guy that doesn't gameplan whatsoever and always has our team down big coming into every single fucking game while getting outcoached all the time before luck hulks up and attempts miracle comebacks.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Pagano should come back and run our defense.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*CP ya'll can take :marvin back as well.*


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Colts should take Cooter back


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/682781590473187330
Well alrighty then.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

http://www.stampedeblue.com/2015/12/31/10697340/report-ryan-grigson-continued-to-play-trent-richardson-to-make-trade-look-better-colts

Unbelievable. Reports stating that it was Grigson's decision to continue playing Trent Richardson despite how fucking awful he was, to keep himself from looking bad for making that trade. And they just might keep him around. Happy 2016, go us.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Colts obviously need to draft an OL in the first round to get some better protection for Luck, so they'll probably get another WR with their first pick then 8*D


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

The voting has ended for the Walter Payton Man of the Year award and I sincerely hope Eric Berry wins it. Truly deserves it. This article highlighting what he does and what he has overcame is beautifully written.

http://www.chiefs.com/longreads/2015/ericberrymoments.html

Keep being you EB. Keep helping the Chiefs rack up victories, and keep being a Pro Bowler but most importantly Be Bold, Be Brave and Be Berry.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Now Ginn may not play this week. I hope the Panthers don't mess around and blow home field advantage.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Vikings have lost every meaningful game they've had so far this season, don't think this stops Sunday night.

Also, which of you sick fucks voted me for Sports Poster of the year? :deandre


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I didn't vote but I would've voted for you Stax.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Stax was robbed :aryep*


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Wasn't me, I did the sensible thing and voted for Deso. :nerd:


----------



## Kuja (Aug 22, 2008)

Are you all ready for some TITANS football!? 

(At least Vols won their bowl game)


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*AFC*
#1 New England will struggle but should win this sunday
#2 Denver will have a hard time in the playoffs
#3 Cincinnati QB problems
#4 Houston lol AFC south was a joke this year
#5 Kansas City this the team that can give New England trouble
#6 We don't know yet , New York or Pittsburgh

*NFC*
#1 Carolina get ready to be disappointed
#2 Arizona best team in the NFC
#3 Green Bay the offense sucks
#4 Washington lol NFC east was a joke this year
#5 Minnesota this team is getting batter and better
#6 Seattle a very , very dangerous team


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

I believe all three wildcard contenders have a better chance of unseating ne than the 3 division winners.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

So the word is that both Farmer and Pettine are gone after today's game. I hate how we're stuck in a perpetual state of rebuilding. But given the "progress" that Pettine and Farmer have made, this is a necessary evil. However, I pray that we give the next GM and head coach more than 2 fucking seasons to turn things around. We've got the #2 spot in the draft and I pray we don't fuck this up. We can't keep pressing the reset button just because things don't turn out the way they should after a couple seasons.

Prediction: Steelers 50, Browns -17.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Pitt is done SB hopes wise if Williams is gone.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Oh hey, :cutler's back to his old self, his first multi-int game of the season and there's still another half to play.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Chrome said:


> Oh hey, :cutler's back to his old self, his first multi-int game of the season and there's still another half to play.


And it seems Ryan "middle of the road journeyman" Fitzpatrick is also back to his old self. No idea who this good, clutch QB has been earlier in the year.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Chrome said:


> Oh hey, :cutler's back to his old self, his first multi-int game of the season and there's still another half to play.


And then takes a swat at a Lions player on the final pic. Hopefully this proves finally that Cutler is not the answer for the Bears and get his ass out of here. Too bad with a 6-10 mark we might not get a franchise pick in the draft. 

Want to see the Chiefs win today and the Broncos lose and see the Chiefs win the AFC West.

And, at least we won't have a division champ with a .500 or worse record this year.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Let the perpetual state of rebuilding continue! Bring on the new GM! Hire the new coach! Draft another QB! I guarantee you they’ll all be gone in 2 seasons! LONG LIVE THE FACTORY OF SADNESS!


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

As a neutral spectator, what the hell was up with Revis today? I know he has had a slight Achilles heel with speedsters but he was straight outclassed by Watkins the whole game.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Marked for vinny mac showing up at the cowboys game


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

With a 1-7 home record, it's time to bulldoze Solider Field and have the Bears play every game on the road next year. It's the only sensible thing to do.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Numb.

Completely threw the game. Literally. 

Done. Totally fucking done with the NFL. The Jets are legitimately unhealthy to support. It's like the same tragedy on repeat with new characters.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Irish Jet said:


> Numb.
> 
> Completely threw the game. Literally.
> 
> Done. Totally fucking done with the NFL. The Jets are legitimately unhealthy to support. It's like the same tragedy on repeat with new characters.


At least you guys were on the verge of making the playoffs. I can't even remember the last time we had a shot at the postseason.










Yes I can. It was 2007. Fuck the Browns.


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

Manning may have won, but that was so piss poor what was done to Brock when you can say only one turnover was his fault and maybe two (on the tipped interception). Sanders had no business fumbling and that would have been a TD or FG at worst, Norwood shouldn't have wiffed a gimme catch and of course, Anderson fumbling the ball. Osweiler was not having trouble moving the ball, but when you have a clown named Schofield who probably can't even successfully be a Wal-Mart greeter, not sure how you can put any blame on Os. I wish being a Denver fan I was more excited about the number 1 seed, but I'm really not.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

R.I.P Texans next week. Chiefs are gonna tear them a new asshole.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

I wish I could agree, but Andy Reid should give anyone pause in the playoffs


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

The Texans D can easily have there way with the Chiefs offense and vice versa with Chiefs D and Texans O. It will be a battle of which D can get some turnovers and field position for there offense.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

:dance :dance :dance

So glad Denver didn't fuck that up... Pulling Bork was possibly the smartest thing Kubiak has ever done as a head coach...Not that he was terrible but they needed a spark desperately.... 

and that was eyton .... SD Defense couldn't adjust

.....Miami came through and finally did SOMETHING this season, even if all it turned out be was beating the NE Bradys and costing them home field...as a dolphins fan it's the small victories worth celebrating...So I'm glad Denver closed it out and didn't make the only Phin accomplishment this season in vain..


The road in the AFC goes through Mile High....






















So Im not seen as a sexist....


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

:ti

Jimmy fucking Haslam just had a press conference and said that Sashi Brown (our Executive Vice President and General Counsel) will be heading up the search for our next head coach, have the final say on draft picks, and have ultimate control over our goddamn roster!

1. How the fuck are we gonna hire a head coach before the GM? Have we not learned by now that you can't put the cart before the horse?

2. Why the fuck would you put your EVP/General Counsel in charge of your roster as well as your draft picks? How fucking unattractive do you think that looks to potential GM and HC candidates?

I think the Falcons just became my new favorite team.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Manziel no shows the mandatory concussion check up visit, probably drunk in a ditch somewhere


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

texans going to beat the chiefs i believe









i would of preferred the texans play the broncos thou :romo5


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Couldn't give a shit less that the Steelers are in. Ben's been a turnover machine since he came back from injury, Bryant became useless too. At least Wheaton is showing what I knew all along, that he's a good WR who simply wasn't getting enough looks before.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

4th pick in the DRAFT locked in :mark:


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Godway said:


> Couldn't give a shit less that the Steelers are in. Ben's been a turnover machine since he came back from injury, Bryant became useless too. At least Wheaton is showing what I knew all along, that he's a good WR who simply wasn't getting enough looks before.


Lulz tell me how you really feel.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Chrome said:


> With a 1-7 home record, it's time to bulldoze Solider Field and have the Bears play every game on the road next year. It's the only sensible thing to do.


Offseason needs to be about finding a QB and finding a way to keep Alshon. Word is Alshon is pissed off at Cutler and considering wanting to play closer to home (He is from South Carolina originally). With the 10th pick in the draft, there has to be a decent QB out there. I'd go for Goff, like the way he handles himself. 



smackdown1111 said:


> Manning may have won, but that was so piss poor what was done to Brock when you can say only one turnover was his fault and maybe two (on the tipped interception). Sanders had no business fumbling and that would have been a TD or FG at worst, Norwood shouldn't have wiffed a gimme catch and of course, Anderson fumbling the ball. Osweiler was not having trouble moving the ball, but when you have a clown named Schofield who probably can't even successfully be a Wal-Mart greeter, not sure how you can put any blame on Os. I wish being a Denver fan I was more excited about the number 1 seed, but I'm really not.


Sounds like they are going to strap the saddle back on Manning. He was OK but not the Peyton of old. They are hoping that we see Peyton vs. Brady one last time for the AFC title. Which will make the offseason interesting as Osweiler is probably pissed off about being benched so wouldn't surprise me if he bolts in the offseason. Of course, Manning might find one spectacular way to flame out in the postseason again. 



The Absolute said:


> :ti
> 
> Jimmy fucking Haslam just had a press conference and said that Sashi Brown (our Executive Vice President and General Counsel) will be heading up the search for our next head coach, have the final say on draft picks, and have ultimate control over our goddamn roster!
> 
> ...


Right now, this is the worst dumpster fire in C-town since the Cuyahoga caught fire. The Browns are a mess and something needs to change there. Granted, I don't think Pettine gave Manziel a fair chance at the same time. Yes, I know Manziel preferred to party but he did show some progress this year. Pettine never really was a fan of his and was always looking for a chance to sit him. Of course, Manziel might be on his way out anyway. 

Meanwhile, in NoCal...Tomsula gone after one season. The 49ers are probably the most dysfunctional team in the league. It must have been really bad for them to jettison him after one year. Good luck getting someone else to come in that has a good resume.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Looks like MIN vs SEA and WAS vs GB next week.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Vikings doing all they can to try and blow this.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

:lmao But the Packers didn't let them!


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Packers not winning division :mj2

But I'll take it. Packers should get the win at Washington.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

The Absolute said:


> :lmao But the Packers didn't let them!


Yep, but man, if they had pulled another miracle out of their asses on that final play... :lol

Now hopefully the Vikings and Packers lose next weekend. /bitter Bears fan


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

I've never seen more incentive to lose a game....Seattle at home or the Deadskins away....that's a toughy....




In other news its time to pop the champagne brehs...I am the back to back Champ in my main ff league... can you say....DYNASTY?


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

Chiefs-Texans to broadcast on ABC. Think its the first ABC NFL Game since Monday Night Football left.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Dalton is optimistic about coming back next week









Let's get this W


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Tim Legend said:


> I've never seen more incentive to lose a game....Seattle at home or the Deadskins away....that's a toughy....


Wrong, if Minnesota had lost, they would have faced GB in Lambeau again next week. SEA holds the tie breaker vs MIN, so once they won, Washington was eliminated as a possibility.

Minnesota's defense is finally healthy, so they'll probably contain SEA outdoors. Last time they played, Minnesota was missing literally half of their defensive starters.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Lmao at the Redskins being in the playoffs btw.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

"I really like this Alex Smith."

"I'll tell you what though, JJ Watt is a man among boys out there."

"Brian Hoyer is an old school gunslinger!"

- Jon Gruden.

I fully expect the first two to be said. Not sure about the third but these are definitely the types of statements I expect from him on Saturday :side:


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

Stax Classic said:


> Wrong, if Minnesota had lost, they would have faced GB in Lambeau again next week. SEA holds the tie breaker vs MIN, so once they won, Washington was eliminated as a possibility.
> 
> Minnesota's defense is finally healthy, so they'll probably contain SEA outdoors. Last time they played, Minnesota was missing literally half of their defensive starters.


That makes sense... they showed some graphic showing if Green Bay had won they had played Seattle at home and Minn would travel to Washington when I was watching must have been one of the earlier games....so that confused me a bit...but with the way the playoffs usually shake out I usually let others figure that out for me, like how indy needed to win and 18 other fucking things needed to happen ... I wasn't saying the Packers tanked the game on purpose or anything


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Not sure how we ended up with home field advantage, but I'll take it. :cutler


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

RetepAdam. said:


> Not sure how we ended up with home field advantage, but I'll take it. :cutler


starts with a P and ends with eyton.


PEYTON. eyton



these fuck boy broncos actually kept starting that shit tier backup that wasn't finishing drives throughout his starts before giving the keys to the man that deserved them all along. they're lucky they switched it back up before it was too late. :drose


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

BruiserKC said:


> And then takes a swat at a Lions player on the final pic. Hopefully this proves finally that Cutler is not the answer for the Bears and get his ass out of here. Too bad with a 6-10 mark we might not get a franchise pick in the draft.


Yes. A game where Cutler finished with a QB Rating of 97.5, despite throwing multiple interceptions for the first time this season, is obviously indicative of him being the problem with the Bears.

ut ut ut

Reuniting with Gase was exactly what the doctor ordered for Cutler. He was extremely productive this season, even after Forte went down, he lost receiver after receiver to injury, to say nothing of the OL. It's one thing to want the Bears to draft a QB as they start to build for the future (I think Goff would be a fine fit most anywhere), but if you think they need to get rid of Cutler just for the sake of it, you either haven't been paying attention or don't understand what you're watching. Take your pick.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Cam made Devin Funchess look like a star today. Hopefully Funchess doesn't disappear in the playoffs.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Steelers d. Bengals
Chiefs d. Texans
Seahawks d. Vikings
Redskins d. Packers

Where I'm going on these. Lets see if COUSINS can make me like that and feel good about picking his team. Green Bay isn't home and not been the same team this season. It's possible. Rest I'm confident will go those directions. Soz Bengals.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Wonder if Seattle like below 0 temps and facing a finally healthy defense


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

*The 3rd annual WF NFL Playoff Survivor game is now open.* 

NFL Playoff Survivor Game 2015-2016 - Open to everyone. 

Note to mod - I'm not going to spam the thread with this, but will likely put up another reminder on Thursday.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

The Absolute said:


> :ti
> 
> Jimmy fucking Haslam just had a press conference and said that Sashi Brown (our Executive Vice President and General Counsel) will be heading up the search for our next head coach, have the final say on draft picks, and have ultimate control over our goddamn roster!
> 
> ...


inb4 the Browns draft their players in 2016 and _*then *_they name Chip Kelly as head coach :mj


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Packers were beaten by bears/lions/vikings all at home this year. that's something else. :wee-bey


first time since 1968 that happened(got this info from the coli so not sure if correct). that's something else. it's easy to say jordy nelson isn't the stem of all this, but rodgers passing game was :deandre this year. i don't care about his TD/INT ratio, he was bad in a lot of games and put up some garbage time numbers in comeback attempts that didn't come close. he's one of the few guys that needs to actually take more chances rather than letting the game slip away. i saw a packer fan on ESPN go off on how he doesn't always throw the ball away when he should either, saying it won't look good on his numbers. not sure if there's any truth to that, but he does come off as a numbers guy sometimes with the way he plays.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

QBs have off years sometimes. I will say losing Jordy hurt them way more than I thought it would. His track record says he's better than this. Gotta give him the benefit of the doubt until this becomes the norm.

Giants finally fired Coughlin (ok he resigned whatever). The best HC they ever had and they fire him. Thanks New York. I don't feel sorry for Tom Coughlin. He's one of the better coaches the game has ever seen. Solid career. Now hire some spare pls.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Chip to Giants please, maybe Peyton


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

They couldn't keep coughlin forever. He had a pretty good run with the team, but eventually everyone peaks and begins to drop off. There's been rumblings of him being fired several times in the past.


Lots of moving pieces with coaches this offseason(may be the same as previous seasons, but sure feels like a lot more this year than prior years).


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

MrMister said:


> QBs have off years sometimes. I will say losing Jordy hurt them way more than I thought it would. His track record says he's better than this. Gotta give him the benefit of the doubt until this becomes the norm.
> 
> Giants finally fired Coughlin (ok he resigned whatever). The best HC they ever had and they fire him. Thanks New York. I don't feel sorry for Tom Coughlin. He's one of the better coaches the game has ever seen. Solid career. Now hire some spare pls.


i'm not really saying anything about his skill leve, moreso about the way he gets his stats. it's fine when you're winning games, but the way he plays can fuck up his team if he's not taking risks when the game is getting out of hand. INTs are never a bad thing, but a lot of them are usually the cause of the QB at least trying to make a play when the other team has all the momentum.

for all the shit Luck gets about his INTs, they usually come when we're down and he trying to rally rather than randomly on a drive. he forces the ball because he feels he needs to(which he always doesn't tbf) and it results in bad decisions. Rodgers is a smarter QB than luck so i doubt he'd make the same bad decisions and would probably do a hell of lot better at making the play when they need one.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Let's switch Luck and Rodgers and see who does better, I imagine there's little difference between them


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

So is Jeff Fisher fired yet? Nope? It's not that hard to fire a mediocre coach

7-8-1
7-9
6-10
7-9 

Rams never got to finish 8-8 under Fisher FFS!!!


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

pretty sure their track record for draft picks has also been awful. they got a haul for rg3 and nothing to show for it.


colts drafting 17th is pretty infuriating considering how much of a waste this season was. although the fact we weren't totally awful without luck is something to be happy about i suppose, but fuck losing to the texans in that game that ultimately cost us a chance at even making the post-season. :no:


at least pagano is going to be let go.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Magic said:


> Packers were beaten by bears/lions/vikings all at home this year. that's something else. :wee-bey
> 
> 
> first time since 1968 that happened(got this info from the coli so not sure if correct). that's something else. it's easy to say jordy nelson isn't the stem of all this, but rodgers passing game was :deandre this year. i don't care about his TD/INT ratio, he was bad in a lot of games and put up some garbage time numbers in comeback attempts that didn't come close. he's one of the few guys that needs to actually take more chances rather than letting the game slip away. i saw a packer fan on ESPN go off on how he doesn't always throw the ball away when he should either, saying it won't look good on his numbers. not sure if there's any truth to that, but he does come off as a numbers guy sometimes with the way he plays.


Fwiw, the Packers did go 3-0 on the road against the division. But yeah, I was surprised that Nelson injury hurt them so much. They started off well with the 6-0 start, but then kinda fell off after that. Don't see them getting too far in the playoffs, but I think they'll beat Washington.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Will the Bengals finally win a playoff game!?!?


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Chiefs coming out of the AFC this year IMO.


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

lol.. as a chiefs fan.. I really wish people would stop saying stuff like that. Get that first playoff win, then I'll speculate all day with someone.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Steelers over Bengals
Chiefs over Texans
Seahawks over Vikings
Redskins over Packers

Broncos over Steelers
Chiefs over Patriots
Panthers over Seahawks
Cardinals over Redskins

Broncos over Chiefs
Cardinals over Panthers

Broncos over Cardinals

IMFO


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

So apparently Pagano may not be leaving after all.


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

Magic said:


> Packers were beaten by bears/lions/vikings all at home this year. that's something else. :wee-bey
> 
> 
> first time since 1968 that happened(got this info from the coli so not sure if correct). that's something else. it's easy to say jordy nelson isn't the stem of all this, but rodgers passing game was :deandre this year. i don't care about his TD/INT ratio, he was bad in a lot of games and put up some garbage time numbers in comeback attempts that didn't come close. he's one of the few guys that needs to actually take more chances rather than letting the game slip away. i saw a packer fan on ESPN go off on how he doesn't always throw the ball away when he should either, saying it won't look good on his numbers. not sure if there's any truth to that, but he does come off as a numbers guy sometimes with the way he plays.


I think it was a down year due to a number of factors:

Switching from McCarthy to Tom Clements calling plays, then switching back during the season. Too many times the Packers called run plays on third and short, even after establishing a history of not being able to convert.

The o-line had a terrible season and was constantly shuffled due to injury. (not using injuries as an excuse, just saying it contributed)

Eddie Lacy showed up over weight, got hurt, broke curfew and wasn’t a factor for most of the season. Any semblance of a running game would’ve helped Rodgers out.

Davante Adams developed a fear of footballs and James Jones remember who he was after the first six weeks. Despite what the numbers suggest, Rich Rodgers was overall a non-threat in the passing game. Jared Abberderis showed flashes of potential, but not on a consistent basis.

I’ve read quotes from Rodgers about how the receivers and him weren’t on the same page. Saying he’ll throw to one depth and the receiver will run the route at another depth.

Rodgers' penchant for not forcing the ball into coverage and not trusting this group of (young) receivers also played a role.

Add all that together and you get the forgettable season Rodgers had this year. I don’t think it’s any more than a down year, and he should bounce back next season.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Still shellshocked on how much of a pathetic performance the Jets put out against Buffalo and being at school near Pittsburgh didnt help matters. 20th pick with no franchise qb no rb on contract and an aging oline add a very difficult schedule vs NFC West and AFC north next season and the chiefs and colts with healthy colts may be a disaster for the Jets.

I see Redskins beating Green Bay and Chiefs actually in the AFC championship game.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

What a garbage playoffs.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

MrMister said:


> QBs have off years sometimes. I will say losing Jordy hurt them way more than I thought it would. His track record says he's better than this. Gotta give him the benefit of the doubt until this becomes the norm.
> 
> Giants finally fired Coughlin (ok he resigned whatever). The best HC they ever had and they fire him. Thanks New York. I don't feel sorry for Tom Coughlin. He's one of the better coaches the game has ever seen. Solid career. Now hire some spare pls.





You're a Sweenz one said:


> They couldn't keep coughlin forever. He had a pretty good run with the team, but eventually everyone peaks and begins to drop off. There's been rumblings of him being fired several times in the past.
> 
> 
> Lots of moving pieces with coaches this offseason(may be the same as previous seasons, but sure feels like a lot more this year than prior years).


Basically, this. Coughlin had a great, great run, but sometimes, it's just time to make a change.



Stax Classic said:


> Let's switch Luck and Rodgers and see who does better, I imagine there's little difference between them


At this point, there's still a pretty substantial difference, imo. But I think Luck will absolutely get there.

The problems with Rodgers this year, by my estimation, were that he had a terrible OL and a bunch of WRs who couldn't get open on their own. With a healthy Jordy next year, everything should go back to normal, to an extent. That OL still needs a lot of work, though.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

RetepAdam. said:


> Yes. A game where Cutler finished with a QB Rating of 97.5, despite throwing multiple interceptions for the first time this season, is obviously indicative of him being the problem with the Bears.
> 
> ut ut ut
> 
> Reuniting with Gase was exactly what the doctor ordered for Cutler. He was extremely productive this season, even after Forte went down, he lost receiver after receiver to injury, to say nothing of the OL. It's one thing to want the Bears to draft a QB as they start to build for the future (I think Goff would be a fine fit most anywhere), but if you think they need to get rid of Cutler just for the sake of it, you either haven't been paying attention or don't understand what you're watching. Take your pick.


I know they can't get rid of Cutler just because...there's nothing really out there that is must get right now. All the more depressing because Forte is most likely on his way out and Jeffrey sounds like he doesn't want to stay and has had his issues with #6 . That was the same thing with Brandon Marshall, and now Marshall had a solid season for the Jets. 

I'm just tired of all the progress being made and then Cutler throws that inopportune pick or fumbles it away. I get fed up with his pouting on the sidelines after he makes a mistake instead of being a leader. I'm annoyed with paying him Tom Brady-esque money and getting the results of a Matt Stafford. I want better for my team...we can do better. Problem is nothing is out there that says better.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

BruiserKC said:


> I know they can't get rid of Cutler just because...there's nothing really out there that is must get right now. All the more depressing because Forte is most likely on his way out and Jeffrey sounds like he doesn't want to stay and has had his issues with #6 . That was the same thing with Brandon Marshall, and now Marshall had a solid season for the Jets.
> 
> I'm just tired of all the progress being made and then Cutler throws that inopportune pick or fumbles it away. I get fed up with his pouting on the sidelines after he makes a mistake instead of being a leader. *I'm annoyed with paying him Tom Brady-esque money and getting the results of a Matt Stafford.* I want better for my team...we can do better. Problem is nothing is out there that says better.


He makes more than Tom Brady and less than Matthew Stafford. :lmao


----------



## meeks_56 (Jan 8, 2013)

RyanPelley said:


> Steelers over Bengals
> Chiefs over Texans
> Seahawks over Vikings
> Redskins over Packers
> ...



Fixed.

43-8, part 2: Electric boogaloo


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Steelers, Cheifs, Vikings, Packers
Steelers, Cheifs, Panthers, Cardinals
Chiefs, Cardinals
Cardinals MVP CARSON BAH GAWD PALMER


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

worried about the Chiefs a little, I'll stick with my original Patriots/Cardinals super bowl prediction but the form of the Chiefs and Seahawks is a little worrying, tho Seattle has come up against some weakened defenses lately


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Chrome said:


> So apparently Pagano may not be leaving after all.


Magic to make a rant incoming.

and btw did you see the article on NFL about Bears "extreme confidence" about Cutler for next season? Lolz. All that money for absolutely nothing. It's basically how can John Fox make this work; fingers crossed.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

:lmao Fucking gold right here. We must laugh to keep from crying.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

i lost it at xfl coach :lel


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

plz trade luck so he can go to a team worth his talent. fuck this owner, gm, and coach. holy fuck, the perfect trifecta for awfulness.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

congrats magic on chuck coming back :brady5


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Well that's one less team that can swoop up Gase, so I guess that's a good thing. Still think he's gone though, which will suck.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

I don't watch many Colts games so I wouldn't really be able to completely judge Pagano but why do some Colts fans want him out? Just genuinely wondering. I know he had that horrendous fourth down call and always gets destroyed by New England but he still led them to the AFC Championship Game last year and led them to 8 wins with terrible QBs this season.

Everyone thinks Reid is a great playcaller in KC but watching him coach and some of the play calls he makes are infuriating sometimes. What the outside sees isnt the same as what the fans see every week. And from the outside Pagano doesn't seem bad. But Magic would have the best perspective on this because he watches every game and can give me a better analysis.


----------



## meeks_56 (Jan 8, 2013)

Renegade™ said:


> worried about the Chiefs a little, I'll stick with my original Patriots/Cardinals super bowl prediction but the form of the Chiefs and Seahawks is a little worrying, tho Seattle has come up against some weakened defenses lately


Yeah, but yesterday we went up against a Defense that absolutely ate Aaron Rodgers' lunch the week before, and put up the most points scored on the Cardinals this season. (Fun fact, we had the second highest points against the Cardinals this year too)

Seattle is in a groove right now, and I'm extremely confident that we'll be able to get back to the Super Bowl this year.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

meeks_56 said:


> Yeah, but yesterday we went up against a Defense that absolutely ate Aaron Rodgers' lunch the week before, and put up the most points scored on the Cardinals this season. (Fun fact, we had the second highest points against the Cardinals this year too)
> 
> Seattle is in a groove right now, and I'm extremely confident that we'll be able to get back to the Super Bowl this year.


I guess that groove includes losing at home to the Case Keenum led Rams?


----------



## meeks_56 (Jan 8, 2013)

TomahawkJock said:


> I guess that groove includes losing at home to the Case Keenum led Rams?


Not making excuses. That game sucked and it confused the hell out of me because we had been killing it for the second half of the season up to that point. I'm extremely confident that the win yesterday got us back on the winning track.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

4 year extension for Pagano :sodone


Also, living in Portland, Seahawks fans are so fucking delusional if they think the Arizona game meant anything when Arizona was resting players.


----------



## meeks_56 (Jan 8, 2013)

Stax Classic said:


> 4 year extension for Pagano :sodone
> 
> 
> Also, living in Portland, Seahawks fans are so fucking delusional if they think the Arizona game meant anything when Arizona was resting players.


Palmer wasn't pulled out until the 3rd quarter yesterday when the Hawks had already hung 30 on them.

Fitzgerald played, Brown played, Floyd played, Peterson played...who did they rest? Because if I'm right (and I could be wrong) all of their starters played yesterday because they were in a position to get the number one overall seed if they won and the Panthers lost.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Panthers jumped out big early, Cards never really tried


----------



## meeks_56 (Jan 8, 2013)

Stax Classic said:


> Panthers jumped out big early, Cards never really tried


So now they didn't try? 

Which excuse is it going to be? That they rested their starters or that they never tried?


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

http://www.newsnet5.com/sports/brow...fake-mustache-glasses-and-hoodie-on-the-strip



> Johnny Manziel donned a blond wig and sunglasses during his visit to a Las Vegas strip night club Saturday, ESPN Las Vegas reports—and we may see video proof soon.


:ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti


----------



## meeks_56 (Jan 8, 2013)

The Absolute said:


> http://www.newsnet5.com/sports/brow...fake-mustache-glasses-and-hoodie-on-the-strip
> 
> 
> 
> :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti


:zeb :zeb :zeb :zeb


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I think Charles Tillman will just go ahead and call it a career.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

TomahawkJock said:


> I don't watch many Colts games so I wouldn't really be able to completely judge Pagano but why do some Colts fans want him out? Just genuinely wondering. I know he had that horrendous fourth down call and always gets destroyed by New England but he still led them to the AFC Championship Game last year and led them to 8 wins with terrible QBs this season.
> 
> Everyone thinks Reid is a great playcaller in KC but watching him coach and some of the play calls he makes are infuriating sometimes. What the outside sees isnt the same as what the fans see every week. And from the outside Pagano doesn't seem bad. But Magic would have the best perspective on this because he watches every game and can give me a better analysis.


i could literally go on and on about pagano, how he gets out coached by any decent coach, how the team is never prepared to start games, how the team is completely reliant on luck to pull through for us when we fall behind, how trash our defense is even though that's meant to be his speciality(although grigson is at fault there too), how poor some of the decisions he makes are, etc, but I think there is only one stat that matters.


He's 0-5 against the Pats and the games are never close(except the last one was until pagano called the WOAT play, literally worst 4th down attempt of all time):

2012: 59-24
2013: 43-22
2014: 43-20
2014 postseason: 45-7
2015: 34-27(game was over once that 4th down play happened and he gave brady a 35 fucking yard field to work with).

How are you going to continue to employ a coach that can't beat the main team he has to go through to get to the superbowl? how fucking retarded is that. he is incapable of matching up with bill at a coaching life and every single time he's made to look like a retard. bill has made blount, motherfucking BLOUNT, look like a star against our defense and it's not always because our defense is trash. we've had some run defense games over the years, yet blount was able to run down our team through their blocking schemes and exploiting the holes in our defense. again pagano is motherfucking defensive coach and he gets shredded by blount. And the other man responsible for our woeful defense also just got a fucking extension through 2019.



I legitimately want to support the fucking browns because at least they fire their coaches/GMs for being awful. Meanwhile the Colts are out here wasting back to back generational QBs and only having a single fucking superbowl to show for it.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

The Absolute said:


> :lmao Fucking gold right here. We must laugh to keep from crying.


:lmao :maisielol @AryaDark


The Niners scored 238 points this season. Can't believe they scored that many. That's like two Warriors games. :aryha


As @Magic posted on my wall, Chip Kelly is reaching out to the Niners about the head coaching gig. And :kaep has a torn thumb ligament that may require surgery and keep his salary on the books for 2016. :sodone 

Watching a recorded stream of the Jed York press conference from Monday, it becomes clear that the 2016 slogan for the Niners should be "Wincing With Class." @THE SHIV @TKOK


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

DesolationRow said:


> :lmao :maisielol @AryaDark
> 
> 
> The Niners scored 238 points this season. Can't believe they scored that many. That's like two Warriors games. :aryha
> ...


Good Lord, I watched that nonsense as well. Inbred Jed, The Walking Jed, whatever appellation one may choose for him, reminded me more of a neo Nero fiddling while the second great fire in the city rages unabated. Quo vadis, Jed? Just remember, he's "not going anywhere". :eyeroll Neither is the team, I might add. Meanwhile Harbaugh has already reinvigorated a moribund Michigan program. Who's got it better than us?. Who doesn't? Looks like if one wants to see any winning pro football in the Bay Area, one shall have to watch the Sabercats from now on. Oh, excuse me, they won the Arena Championship and just folded. Count them in as yet another member of those who have it better than us. Poor Goff. What a potential reward for upping his draft stock, though I won't be surprised if Cleveland takes him. I think I'd rather watch The Tree play than watch the Niners next season, which is a hard thing for a SC fan to admit.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Winning football in the Bay Area? Stanford :troll


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

keep the raiders and chargers where they are :mj2

rams can go to l.a


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Oh yeah, everyone gets new stadiums except the 2 oldest garbage dumps in the league in OAK and SD. If they can convince somewhere else to build them a stadium, more power to them.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

http://espn.go.com/nfl/story/_/id/1...rk-mets-paul-depodesta-chief-strategy-officer



> Continuing their unconventional approach this offseason, Cleveland Browns have announced the hiring of Paul DePodesta of the New York Mets as the team's Chief Strategy Officer.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

So I've heard from a few sources who work for the NFL that coach Pagano may be under investigation. It's actually something I've suspected for a few years but didn't want to say anything without a confirmation source. I have a reputation I don't want to tarnish on here. Anyways the situation is that Pagano is under review for staging his battle with cancer. In 2012 he saw just how damn good Arians was in the film room and on the sidelines. Saw how much the players not only liked but respected him. One of my sources got this piece from an unnamed Colt 

"Bruce was the brains behind everything. If there was a situation in the game when the game was on the line Bruce was who everyone looked to"

Tension brewed on the sidelines between the two coaches because Chuck was constantly being outclassed and outsmarted by Arians. He knew that he wasn't the football mind that Arians was. Eventually no matter how good his relationship with ownership was eventually Arians was going to be promoted. Chuck came in the next week and announced he was battling with cancer. Now was his ultimate plan that Arians would take the upstart Colts who were last place to the playoffs? I can't tell you that definitively. Maybe he just needed to get away from the team out of embarrassment. It's heavily speculated that Chuck was seen punching a wall when the Colts beat the heavily favored Green Bay Packers. After the game Chuck said he did it out of emotional joy. As the season progressed Chuck knew there was no way Arians wasn't going to become the HC so he actually reached out to a few NFC teams. He wanted to get as far away from Bruce as possible. It's being reported that in November of 2012 Pagano's agent reached out to the Philadelphia Eagles. Now when the dust settled and Indy made the playoffs, eventually bowing out to the eventual champions that Chuck and Bruce were the last 2 men in M&T Bank Stadium and there was a verbal alteration. Arians was upset over Pagano's play calling and tempers flared. Araisn informed front office that he would only be back with the team if he was the HC and signal caller. This is where the whole story gets crazy. Now don't neg me wf I'm just informing you because you deserve to know the truth.

In a room with Jim Irsay, coach Pagano more or less blackmailed the owner into saving his job. What Pagano knew remains a mystery but GM Ryan Grigson is a key man in this. He is the link between both men. It's been said that Irsay was furious over this. Not only that Pagano would blackmail him and the stories that would arise from a man with cancer being fired. But mostly that his team would lose an A+ coach for a man of such low moral and intelligence. Irsay reportedly went on a bender. When he told Arians the team was picking Pagano, Arians likely knew there was something fishy. He knew the relationship between both parties was forced and fake. It's being reported that Arians laughed his way out of the building and sent Andrew Luck a text message that said "A Cactus has more brains than this organization, combined"

This is why my prediction in the off season will be Luck becoming a Cardinal. I fully believe Luck intentionally played terrible and sat out the rest of the year to lower his value. He didn't want to play another down for the Colts after how poorly they prepared for New England. Now, how this happens I don't know. I do think Pagano, Irsay and Grigson will all be banned from football when this gets leaked though.

Just crazy. I'm proud to root for a team who would never in a million years do something so disgusting and morally wrong.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

ha, i wish colts were smart enough to see the talent of arians and actually wanted to keep him. that makes your entire story not believable.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Magic said:


> ha, i wish colts were smart enough to see the talent of arians and actually wanted to keep him. that makes your entire story not believable.


Coach Arians walked into the Colts locker room like Aristotle walked into a Greek temple for the first time. His knowledge for the game may be on par with Bill Belichick. Everyone saw it, including Irsay, who may be a clown, but he isn't completely brain dead. Pagano has serious dirt on owner Jim Irsay that would be the final blow in having him removed and embarrassed beyond any embarrassment he's had before. His hands were tied by a psychotic narcissist in Chuck Pagano.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Pittsburgh over Cincinnati
Kansas City over Houston
Seattle over Minnesota
Green Bay over Washington (0 confidence in this one)


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Luck being my fantasy QB, would love if he went to Arizona and turned it on there, but I can't see that happening. He's the Colts' franchise QB and he'll be there for a longggggg time


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Seahawks over anyone period in the playoffs. They should be making history right now and going for the 3peat.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

The dark lord Brady disagrees


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

McCarron will be the starter with Dalton hopefully being able to backup.

Let's do this!


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I think the Vikings will play much better against Seattle this time around.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Projected kick off temp in MIN on Sunday is now down to 0* F, not including the windchill


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

Ickey Shuffle said:


> McCarron will be the starter with Dalton hopefully being able to backup.
> 
> Let's do this!


Bengals can't win a playoff game because of Dalton, but now they can't win one because he isn't playing. Oh the irony.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

TomahawkJock said:


> Bengals can't win a playoff game because of Dalton, but now they can't win one because he isn't playing. Oh the irony.


Dalton was having a breakout year and like it or not, he still gives us the best chance to win. But McCarron has been performing well. I'm sure he'll give it his all.

You're a Chiefs fan right? Yeah... You're the last one who should point out playoff droughts :red


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Megatron please don't go


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Wow, Bucs fire Lovie after only 2 years. Don't agree with that move tbh.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Bucaneers :wow



Lovie Smith :cry


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Can't see Lovie blackmailing ownership like Pagano. Not surprising.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

The announcers were just bragging on Lovie during the game the other day.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

@AryaDark remember when you were trying to label the seahawks as a bad defense? First in scoring defense, first in rush defense, second in total yards, and second in passing. The Legion continues to dominate. :drose


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

to be fair they looked like shit a few times this season. they set a pretty high standard only to be lit up by nick fololololes. also them letting olsen down the seems was bad in a clutch situation.


they're back now though


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Joff said:


> to be fair they looked like shit a few times this season. they set a pretty high standard only to be lit up by nick fololololes. also them letting olsen down the seems was bad in a clutch situation.
> 
> 
> they're back now though


ya they had a rough start, but they finished well and overall had a great season.

a part of their early season struggles was constant three and outs by the offense too, which was a big part of their collapses early on, as the offense would run no time off the clock and just give it back to the other team.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Seahawks defense seemed to pick up once Chancellor got back and got back into a groove again.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Chrome said:


> Wow, Bucs fire Lovie after only 2 years. Don't agree with that move tbh.


They actually showed a good amount of improvement. They didn't expect much when you put your faith in a rookie QB but Winston shows he can be a good QB in this league. 

I think it's the ownership that is messed up right now. That's three coaches in 5 years, plus they fired Lovie over the phone rather than face-to-face.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Chiefs, Steelers, Packers and Seahawks to progress this week methinks

would LEL if Washington do beat Green Bay, it's possible too


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

Sweenz said:


> *The 3rd annual WF NFL Playoff Survivor game is now open.*
> 
> NFL Playoff Survivor Game 2015-2016 - Open to everyone.
> 
> Note to mod - I'm not going to spam the thread with this, but will likely put up another reminder on Thursday.


Reminder!


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

75%-85% chance of freezing rain for Saturday.

@Pratchett Will you be at the game or be at Fountain Square at the big board :mj

Maybe Churchill Downs LC @AryaDark :mj


----------



## THH (Feb 2, 2005)

My picks

Wildcard
Texans over Chiefs
Steelers over Bengals
Seahawks over Vikings
Redskins over Packers

Divisional
Patriots over Texans
Cardinals over Redskins
Panthers over Seahawks
Steelers over Broncos

Title Games
Steelers over Patriots
Panthers over Cardinals

Super Bowl 50
Panthers over Steelers


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Damn, so the Broncos are really sticking with Manning post-season.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Texans beat Chiefs
Bengals beat Steelers
Seahawks beat Vikings
Redskins beat Packers

:lenny2


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Khalil Mack named first team all-pro at 2 positions :sodone first ever

DE and LB


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Chiefs
Bengals
Seahawks
Packers


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

My picks:

Texans
Steelers
Seahawks
Packers


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I won't know who to "root" for in the Packers/Skins game.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

MrMister said:


> I won't know who to "root" for in the Packers/Skins game.


root for skins because they have as low of a chance at winning a superbowl as possible?


also people won't make fun of the east as much if they get a playoff win. :side:


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Root for the Redskins so the news articles can be like

"Redskins 'like that' playoff win" or some shit.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

my picks

Chefs
Skins
Seahawks
Stillers


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

Chefs 
stehllers 
seabirds 
and that washington team


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Seattle
Green Bay
Shittsburgh
Kansas City


----------



## ToddsAutographs (Aug 24, 2012)

Seattle over Minn - Wilsons legs put Seattle up early, Seattle pass rush will dominate this game just for the fact Minn Wrs won't be able to break Sea bump n run... Sea by 11

Cincinatti over Pitt - Cin will come out running, keeping Ben off the field in return and give Cin early lead.. Ben will bring em back, only for McCarron to get a big one late, off play action pass.. Cin by 4

Houston over KC - KC comes out flat.Alex smith will struggle and by the time he gets going , it will be to late... Being on the road, hostile crowd, and leagues best defense is something he won't be able to handle.. KC defense plays tough, but Houston will score in various ways. Hou by 17

Green Bay over Was - This is the toughest one for me.. Washington is red hot but by signing Cary Williams, they show me they are worried they don't have the corners to press Green bay wrs like most teams do.. I say green bay wrs find the enszone, and wash misses a field goal or two.. GB by 6.

Thx for reading


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

JJ Watt annoys me a bit with his super nice super macho super everything act but dude is the best defensive player i've ever seen. i've never seen taylor play live. prime time i did at the end of his career w balt and wsh but that wasn't the same. before watt i would honestly have said either prime revis 2009ish or ed reed. ray lewis was awesome but i feel prime ed reed was better than any version of ray. lewis just was at a top level for a longer period.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Lynch out Sunday, if Minnesota can get the 8-15 yard intermediate game going, which SEA is among the league worst at defending, it'll be a game.

The worst thing about the cold for Minnesota is, it negates the Blair Walsh factor, and Minnesota relies on the kicking game far more than Seattle does.

From studies on the cold weather games, their should be about 8 turnovers, and FG% drops to about 2 out of 3, and I'll lump XP's in to that category. Also, it'll be a close game and Seattle will not cover.

I'll still predict Minnesota 19-16


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

KC
Pittsburgh
Minnesota
Washington

Looking forward to all of these games for one reason or another.


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

Cone on 13 game win streak! 14 would be better!


----------



## Kuja (Aug 22, 2008)

J.J. Watt is getting pumped. He is a playoff type of dude. I'm ready for this game because I have no horse in the race so I kind of feel this clarity. I would be too nervous if my team was playing. 

I think KC has this, though. It would be a disaster if they lost here after how the season ended.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Real quick:
I got Watt wrecking havoc and Hopkins doing enough to steal one from KC T*exas wins*
As a Pack fan gotta go Pack though I wouldnt bet a dime on it
Seahawks
Steelers in a shootout


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

:mark: PLAYOFF FOOTBALL HAS OFFICIALLY BEGUN!!! :mark:

EDIT: Knile Davis. Jesus Christ.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

LMAO Texans.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

I feel like this is gonna be a long ass game for the Texans.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

cmon texans get your shit together :fuck


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

JJ Watt needs to borrow some of Jeff Jarrett's mid 90s jackets and hats with the blinking "JJ". That would really inspire the team. Especially if they got Tennessee Lee to announce.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

We got us one hell of a fail bowl on our hands today.


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

Fuck it put in Weeden :side:


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Hoyer with 2 turnovers in the first quarter alone. Is it Weeden time in Houston?


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Looks like I was right about my prediction. How much you want to bet that Hoyer will remain the Texans starting QB next season instead of drafting one or looking for one in free agency/trading? :ti


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

Fucking offense is just shot, bench that Hoyer fuck.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Damn straight.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

Bryan Hoyer-ible with 4 turnovers in 1st half...Wasn't surprised they gave the ball to Watt on the goal line....they should have done 3 time in a row...would have been better off ... Chiefs offense has done fuck all as well so its not out of reach yet...


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Might as well give Weeden a shot at this point, despite only being there a few weeks and barely knowing the playbook.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Based on what we've seen so far, neither of these teams could make it past the divisional round. What a sloppy game.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Well shit, looks like I underestimated the ineptitude of Bryan Hoyer and slightly underestimated the playoff abilities of Alex Smith.


----------



## ToddsAutographs (Aug 24, 2012)

ToddsAutographs said:


> Houston over KC - KC comes out flat.Alex smith will struggle and by the time he gets going , it will be to late... Being on the road, hostile crowd, and leagues best defense is something he won't be able to handle.. KC defense plays tough, but Houston scores in various ways. Hou by 17


----------



## Kuja (Aug 22, 2008)

ToddsAutographs said:


>


You fucked up, but you have a nice ass...in your sig. :x


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

I told people that once Cleveland's key offensive linemen got injured, Hoyer was exposed as the mediocre QB he is. They didn't believe me. This game is extremely validating.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

my condolences to anyone who watched


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

Holy shit what a damn joke of a quarterback starting the playoffs. Someone slap that bald fuck into next week.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

so Kansas City got a first round bye in the playoffs too apparently.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

this is what happens when colts don't make it out of the south. :mj



they were ONLY down 27 points to the chiefs. what kind of scrub team can't comeback from 27 down?


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Welp, the preliminary game is over. On to the main event.


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

:mark: :mark: :mark: 

Any update on maclin? Assuming another torn acl


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Really hope these playoffs aren't just a bunch of blowout games like most of the bowl games were.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

If the Texans had a competent QB, then this game probably would've been close. Just shows you how far having a mediocre QB can only take you.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Damn...that was not even a game. That was a beatdown of epic proportions. Whether it's Denver or New England next, the Chiefs will be a tough out.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

At least SEA vs MIN should be close, neither team will score more than like 23


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

LOL Go Chiefs. The Houston Texans are _trash_; real talk, excuses aside.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Magic said:


> this is what happens when colts don't make it out of the south. :mj
> 
> 
> 
> they were ONLY down 27 points to the chiefs. what kind of scrub team can't comeback from 27 down?


It really just shows you how shitty the colts really were :kobe3


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

A game between two shitty teams that don't belong in the playoffs bombed, huge surprise.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

going with the Steelers here.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Perfect Poster said:


> It really just shows you how shitty the colts really were :kobe3


we were playing a 40 year old quarterback. what was the lions excuse. :mj


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Oh hey the Chiefs won.

shocker.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

we're the lions :mj2
@Magic


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

Gonna need the Steelers to win to take the bad taste of that Houston game out of my mouth, beer is currently helping though.


----------



## Kuja (Aug 22, 2008)

Eating chicken

Playing with my beagles

Listening to the Pointer Sisters "I'm So Excited"

Watching Steelers and Bengals

This is a pretty epic night. Next week will be an absolute meltdown.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

The lesson of this game is to never trust the Bengals in the playoffs. Glad I didn't jump on that horse.

Marvin has to be gone, right? How many more playoff losses can you take before saying we just need something different? 13 seasons and 0 playoff wins? Guys have been fired doing more than that.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Holy fuck are we gonna start the playoffs with two shutouts? They games are so lopsided and boring. I hope tomorrow's matches provide some excitement.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Hoyer and McCarron are making for a hilarious Saturday.


----------



## Kuja (Aug 22, 2008)

My dad is a Cincy fan and he feels like he is in Groundhog Day with events happening over and over again.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

What a shitty start to the playoffs.

Oh well, I was more interested in tomorrow's games anyways.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

:ti

This game is getting ugly as fuck and I'm loving every second of it.

Sucks for Pittsburgh that Big Ben is gone though.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Cincy fans are mad their team is getting their ass whooped and used the incident as a catalyst to act on their frustration.

Cheering for Big Ben's injury, go the fuck home.


----------



## WesternFilmGuy (Jul 25, 2014)

Perfect Poster said:


> The lesson of this game is to never trust the Bengals in the playoffs. Glad I didn't jump on that horse.
> 
> Marvin has to be gone, right? How many more playoff losses can you take before saying we just need something different? 13 seasons and 0 playoff wins? Guys have been fired doing more than that.


First Head Coach fired after a 12-4 season, then (at least I think). What is this, college football?


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

I'm trying to figure out why the Bengals are playing like a bunch of thugs are why are their fans acting like a bunch of damn degenerates???


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Steelers win + Ben hurt = Good for Broncos.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

WesternFilmGuy said:


> First Head Coach fired after a 12-4 season, then (at least I think). What is this, college football?


13 years and 0 playoff wins. After some point the excuses go out the window.


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

killacamt said:


> I'm trying to figure out why the Bengals are playing like a bunch of thugs are why are their fans acting like a bunch of damn degenerates???


Yeah, cause not like the Steelers are playing dirty or anything as well.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Priceless Blaze said:


> Yeah, cause not like the Steelers are playing dirty or anything as well.


not as bad as Cincy


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

killacamt said:


> not as bad as Cincy


Both teams are acting like thugs out there. The helmet to helmet not even being called earlier was some BS. 

I got here late to the game, and missed the end of a reply so I could be wrong, but wasn't one of the Steelers staff members trying to even get involved earlier and doing something to one one of the Bengals?


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

killacamt said:


> I'm trying to figure out why the Bengals are playing like a bunch of thugs are why are their fans acting like a bunch of damn degenerates???


Welcome to AFC North football.

Big Ben might be coming back in. This should be fun to watch.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Woah, Bengals is one INT away from potentially winning the game still.


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

Hahaha if the Bengals win this. 

I can't stand the Steelers at all.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

:mark: SO MANY POSSIBILITIES!!!!!

Will Big Ben come back in? Will AJ lead Cincy to their first playoff win since '90? Will someone throw another bottle at Big Ben?

TWO MINUTES OF FUN-TIME AFC NORTH FOOTBALL LEFT!! :mark:


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

So the Steelers defense disappeared this quarter, fuck if I don't have enough beer for this shit.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooow


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

TOUCHDOWN! HAHAHAHAHA 

Eat that Steelers!


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

BREAK THE FUCKING CURSE, AJ!!!!! :mark:


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

I am shocked an all out brawl hasn't happened yet.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

:lmao what a crazy turn of events.

Shit would have been hilarious if he wasn't down.


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)




----------



## WesternFilmGuy (Jul 25, 2014)

Bengals suck so much...lol.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

BOTH TEAMS WITH COSTLY TURNOVERS!!! I'm in love with this game!


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

Wow...really?


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Omfg the fumble! This game's insane! :lmao


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

and it goes down hill for Cincy


----------



## WesternFilmGuy (Jul 25, 2014)

Should have just kneed it 3 times and kick a FG.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Lol Marvin Lewis, what an ass.


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

and here comes Big Ben...ugh..

Come on can we get another pick please?


----------



## WesternFilmGuy (Jul 25, 2014)

Marvin Lewis reminds me of Lovie Smith.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

:ti :ti :ti :ti :ti

So much fuckery!!! This totally makes up for that bullshit game from earlier today.


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

WOOOOOOOOOOW they just threw the game away.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

What a dirty fucking play that was. It's probably gonna cost Cincy the game too.


----------



## WesternFilmGuy (Jul 25, 2014)

Steelers players went down.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Yup. Another penalty. Steelers got this one all wrapped up. The curse will continue thanks to some costly penalties. Great game though.


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

Man, both of these teams want to just play dirty as hell.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Leave it to Pac Man Jones to lose it for Cinncinati :ti


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Phew I'm so glad the bitchass Bengals defense and the fans at the arena didn't get what they want.

Wanna act like clowns? Wanna forget you're playing in the playoffs? That's what happens.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

And the curse continues.


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)




----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

SovereignVA said:


> Phew I'm so glad the bitchass Bengals defense and the fans at the arena didn't get what they want.
> 
> Wanna act like clowns? Wanna forget you're playing in the playoffs? That's what happens.


Hell if that's the case both teams deserve to lose. 

Both teams have played straight dirty and thugish. This game is what is wrong with the NFL.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

What a game!, Thats what happens when you celebrate to soon, and when you think 1st in yourself and not in the team, what a way to throw a game


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

LMAO. Burfict is a genuine piece of garbage. Dumb fucks.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

that was retarded


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Vintage Bengals :cole


----------



## WesternFilmGuy (Jul 25, 2014)

THE GREATEST FOOTBALL GAME I EVER SAW!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

@Ickey Shuffle Who Dey?! :mj


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Undiscliplined as shit and Marvin Lewis probably should lose his job, but Im neutral in all this and for years I watched Brett Favre albeit in a different NFL time get absolutely slaughtered after throwing the ball taking beating after beating without a flag, yet 18 seconds left of a playoff game and you call that twice? If Im a passionate Bengal fan (which Im not a Bengal fan Im a pack fan so whatever) Im pissed. Imo. dont call that 18 seconds left of a game this magnitude. No Bengal player should've even went for anything but all around the whole thing is SAWFT.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

RyanPelley said:


> LMAO. Burfict is a genuine piece of garbage. Dumb fucks.


For real.

Deserves to have his dick chopped off.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

But seriously. What the fuck did we just watch?


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

Cincy can put that all on that sorry sack Burfict, this game was fucking hard to watch. Fucking Texans took a lot out of me then to watch this shit unfold just took years off my life, I am down to my last Lone Star light!


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Vintage bengals and Vintage Big Ben!, tough lesson for the Bengals, this is one of the few sports where you cannot blame the refs you shout to them, you just need to do what you need to do in the pitch, way too reckless trying to gain yards, when all you had to do was burn the clock since steelers didn't have time outs


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

By the way, no i dont expect anyone to agree with that opinion, no the Bengals shouldn't have tried anything like that to begin with considering how soft the NFL is and yes again, I think that right there should cost Marvin Lewis his job finally. So undiscliplined. A Tony Dungy team for instance doesn't do that shit at that moment.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Bengals getting completely buried by the CBS team :lmao

They have families!!!

but they probably are all pieces of shits too.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

What a game. bama4

Bengals just imploded at the end there. But still, very entertaining game that had me at the edge of my seat at the end there. More games like that instead of games like Houston/KC plz.


----------



## PeepShow (Jan 30, 2008)

Man, the end of that game was nuts. Everyone is saying the hit by Burfict was dirty, and I just don't get it. Yeah, the way Brown falls down and goes limp looks bad. But it's football. It's a dangerous sport. This isn't new. Burfict goes in at full speed and hits Brown with his shoulder pads. In this league, you can't go low, you can't go high. What is he supposed to do to try and break it up and knock the ball out going that fast. Brown even lowers his head as he's coming in. It's not defendable. Stupid. 

Fun 4th quarter to watch as a fan though. Congrats to the Steelers.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

ROFL Bengals. It was gift wrapped for them and a one armed Ben gets it done because of an idiot hit.

The ballad of Joey Porter lives on


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

For posterity:


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

It's nice to see at the end of the game....the Bengals Remember who they are...


Even if Pacman Jones doesn't get penalized that Brown hit by 55 was inexcusably fucking stupid and won the game for Pittsburgh anyway...


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

PeepShow said:


> Man, the end of that game was nuts. Everyone is saying the hit by Burfict was dirty, and I just don't get it. Yeah, the way Brown falls down and goes limp looks bad. But it's football. It's a dangerous sport. This isn't new. Burfict goes in at full speed and hits Brown with his shoulder pads. In this league, you can't go low, you can't go high. What is he supposed to do to try and break it up and knock the ball out going that fast. Brown even lowers his head as he's coming in. It's not defendable. Stupid.
> 
> Fun 4th quarter to watch as a fan though. Congrats to the Steelers.


Did he need to tackle Brown in the head?, it was obvious that the pass was way too high, reckless and it cannot be defended in any way possible, they had the game won, and their lack of sportsmanship at the end was what made them lose, in fact Burfict should be suspended


----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)

Marvin Lewis is gonna get crucified for this. Sure, Steelers played dirty at points too, but Burfict crossed the line and ultimately cost the game. As a Bengals fan this is disgraceful.


----------



## PeepShow (Jan 30, 2008)

kimino said:


> Did he need to tackle Brown in the head?, it was obvious that the pass was way too high, reckless and it cannot be defended in any way possible, they had the game won, and their lack of sportsmanship at the end was what made them lose


I'm positive he wasn't trying to go for his head. He was going low towards his mid-section when Brown lowers his head and body right after resulting in Burfict hitting him in the head with his pads. If Burfict had went any lower, he would have dove down and ended up hitting him in the knees. Then people would be calling him dirty then too. I'm not defending Burfict here. It's any player. You can't win if you're a defender in that situation because regardless of the result, it looks bad.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

I'm usually someone that sides with defenders.....But that hit was avoidable and was blatant as hell....he could have let up but chose not to....


If it was like the Wheaton call earlier.....completely agree but these are not the same... He was head hunting Brown


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

The Absolute said:


> But seriously. What the fuck did we just watch?


Justice.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Broncos fans should be happy about tonight , they get an easy time next week , and the Pats have to deal with the red hot Chielfs


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

PeepShow said:


> I'm positive he wasn't trying to go for his head. He was going low towards his mid-section when Brown lowers his head and body right after resulting in Burfict hitting him in the head with his pads. If Burfict had went any lower, he would have dove down and ended up hitting him in the knees. Then people would be calling him dirty then too. I'm not defending Burfict here. It's any player. You can't win if you're a defender in that situation because regardless of the result, it looks bad.


Thats why i threw the word reckless, never said he had bad intention, but he put in danger another player in a play that was over


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

Which is a huge shame because until that last 30 seconds of the game #55 was probably the player of the game to that point


...biggest silver lining is that those NE douchers have an actual challenge instead getting the Bungles at Home...


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Tomlin announces: Antonio Brown concussion and Big Ben shoulder injury


----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)

No one saying a word about Joey Porter out on the field throwing fuel on the fire. Poor conduct all around tonight.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Welp, I'm 2-for-2 on predictions so far. Here's hoping tomorrow's game will be just as crazy as that one. G'night, friends.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Fringe said:


> No one saying a word about Joey Porter out on the field throwing fuel on the fire. Poor conduct all around tonight.


I would troll the shit out of Adam Jones any chance I got if I was in ear range. Why the hell wouldn't you?


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

I mean it ended up working out for them, but that Pacman stuff should've been offsetting if Porter was starting shit as it looked/is being reported. Now, does that change the game? Who knows, they still may make their FG, but difference between 35 and 50 yarder is pretty huge.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Porter looked like he was walking away when something was said to him and he said something back. Still poor conduct on a coach to even respond....but it's JOEY PORTER. The fucking Godfather of shittalk.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Furthermore, settling a playoff game on bad words is some weak shit. Burfict's penalty was legit, but Pacmans was some lameass shit. I didn't give a fuck who won either, but damn.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Considering Pacman should be in jail and not playing in the NFL, any penalty on him is legit.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Marvin Lewis, the first coach in NFL history to have an 0-7 record in the playoffs :applause:


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Adam ‘Pacman’ Jones bashes refs in expletive-filled rant

https://twitter.com/KennyDucey/status/686055883055468544

Joey Porter on the field

https://twitter.com/RealTalkwithJL/status/686051051145981952


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

What a sloppy game.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Bones said:


> Marvin Lewis, the first coach in NFL history to have an 0-7 record in the playoffs :applause:


SEVENBURG.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Maybe he should go paralyze another bouncer and feel better.


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

So in the last two seasons Burfict was fined $77k and $69,454 respectively. I think it’s time he’s suspended for awhile because fines aren’t working.

:lol @ Marven Lewis being 0-8 in playoffs.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Bones said:


> Marvin Lewis, the first coach in NFL history to have an 0-7 record in the playoffs :applause:


:marvin 

Bengals need to cut ties with Marvin now :mjout


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Yeah you know Mike Brown's cheap ass isn't cutting ties with Lewis.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Made it back home.

And wow. That was something.


----------



## RobertRoodeFan (Jan 23, 2014)

Fringe said:


> Marvin Lewis is gonna get crucified for this. Sure, Steelers played dirty at points too, but Burfict crossed the line and ultimately cost the game. As a Bengals fan this is disgraceful.


NO DOUBT. IF I were the bengals be CAREFUL. You don't want a downgrade of a coach that takes the team downhill(chip Kelly), or one who has no clue what he is doing (as a raiders fan that dofus Lane Kiffen, or the idiot, Dennis Allen). What I am saying is if I were them, I would hire Hu Jackson from in house who I feel has become a BETTER coach than he was with my raiders, he is big on discpline and let Lewis walk. However if he leaves then I would keep lewis. You do not want to be 5 and 11 or 4 and 12 after this type of loss with even LESS disciplined players, I feel like people on twitter want to see the team rebuild and get "bad" but I feel like whatever they do, the Bengal's must push to make the team better in 2015, get the stink off this loss ASAP, or it will linger for years. 0 and 7 in the playoffs is bad, but it is better than being well what my Raiders have been until this year fro 03 04 all the way until this year with some decent years, you do not want that trust me that is even more embarrassing.

I hope to see them in next year, though if my raiders ARE in it(They should be), sorry, hope my raiders win


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

I kinda feel bad for Marvin Lewis.

He could feasibly lose his job over this shit, and it really isn't his fault.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Marvin is not going anywhere lol.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Burfict embarrassed himself and hopefully he gets a multi game suspension. He had behavioral issues when he was at Arizona State, so I'm not too surprised.Marvin Lewis comes across as someone who cant control his team which is too bad, because he does seem like a nice guy.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Seriously, folks should be talking about if Burfict deserves to be expelled from the league or not. 

You're wasting your time predicting Marvin's fate.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Will Smith at home like "I told ya'll about concussions in my movie man."


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

@JM and @Headliner 

Why y'all posting on my wall? I thought I disabled that feature after Deso spamming hello on it :mj. Nothing against Deso btw, he's a nice guy.

But yeah... Lol what's wrong with y'all... Why even do all of that :lol!? I don't mess with anyone on here. Leave me alone. If it's just to rub the loss in, then whatever. But if it's something else, it's just an lousy attempt at internet bullying


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

hopefully broncos get an easy one next week. :evil


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Well that game was just disgusting. I actually changed the channel most of the way through the 3rd quarter after the Steelers touchdown. I only came back to check on it when there was around 3 minutes left. Overall, I was not surprised the Bengals lost the game, as it was expected having McCarron in there instead of Dalton. But this game just represented the entire season in a nutshell. Everybody getting their hopes up and in the end it is the stupid stuff that costs them the season. What a waste of a year. And there is really nothing to look forward to next season.

Because everyone can rest assured that Marvin Lewis is not going anywhere. This year's team has clearly demonstrated that he has no control over the players (like Burfict and Jones) and he is incapable of preparing them mentally to play important games (see the last two Steelers games in particular at how the team from Pittsburgh got into their heads). But all that is moot. Mike Brown, the owner of the team, does not give two shits, because he is making money and the team is winning. Marvin Lewis raised this franchise from failure to mediocrity. And that is as far as it will ever go under him. But that is far enough to make the owner of the team happy. If he is not bothered by all the losing that this franchise has done over the years, do you honestly think he is embarrassed about the conduct of some of his players?

Marvin, like The Pope, is coach for life. He should be fired tomorrow. Hell, he should have been fired years ago.

But no, just you wait and see. He will get another contract extension this offseason. And I will still have gone yet another year without purchasing anything Bengals related.

This tiger never changes his stripes, and its only going to get worse when Assistant Coaches Jackson and Geunther get hired to be Head Coaches elsewhere.


----------



## twaughthammer (Jun 1, 2015)




----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

The Bengals deserved to lose. What an embarrassment.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

30 yds of penalties...

Seriously, I'm not sure Cinci wins that game even if Hill doesn't fumble.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

MrMister said:


> 30 yds of penalties...
> 
> Seriously, I'm not sure Cinci wins that game even if Hill doesn't fumble.


the pacman penalty was incredibly weak, but this sport is pretty weak overall right now. 

at least it was better than that first game which was overall just atrocious.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Hopefully the Skins beat the Packers tonight and all is right in the world.

Rodgers looks like he's given up.

As a Vikings fan, as much as I know this morning's game should be a close one, I'm prepared for the let down.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

and someone on here was claiming the Texans would roll Kansas and that Alex Smith would have a shitter of a game :lol


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Ryan Shazier, Mike Mitchell, Vontaze Burfict, and Pacman Jones. Those guys right there... Those guys were hunting all night; trying to take others out for good. All of them need to be checked. 



Pratchett said:


> Well that game was just disgusting. I actually changed the channel most of the way through the 3rd quarter after the Steelers touchdown. I only came back to check on it when there was around 3 minutes left. Overall, I was not surprised the Bengals lost the game, as it was expected having McCarron in there instead of Dalton. But this game just represented the entire season in a nutshell. Everybody getting their hopes up and in the end it is the stupid stuff that costs them the season. What a waste of a year. And there is really nothing to look forward to next season.
> 
> Because everyone can rest assured that Marvin Lewis is not going anywhere. This year's team has clearly demonstrated that he has no control over the players (like Burfict and Jones) and he is incapable of preparing them mentally to play important games (see the last two Steelers games in particular at how the team from Pittsburgh got into their heads). But all that is moot. Mike Brown, the owner of the team, does not give two shits, because he is making money and the team is winning. Marvin Lewis raised this franchise from failure to mediocrity. And that is as far as it will ever go under him. But that is far enough to make the owner of the team happy. If he is not bothered by all the losing that this franchise has done over the years, do you honestly think he is embarrassed about the conduct of some of his players?
> 
> ...


I bet you didn't know about these little bits @Pratchett :

When Ben was on a injury cart, it was a full brigade of people throwing trash at him. CBS undoubtedly showed that on T.V., so I guess everyone already saw/knew that. Nvm if that's the case. 

The other incident was Burfict was shoving the refs in the tunnel after the game, then Pacman went on Twitter and started a tirade. It's been deleted though. I heard Boomer ripped a whole in us... Now we have to live with that for awhile 

It was a few fights at downtown square too btw Pratch :mj. I was with my Uncle and he was acting like a chick. I was kinda scared too, but not really :mj


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Does anyone know?

Did Cincinnati burn to the ground last night?


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

CIN is still standing, but their is smoke on the Cuyahoga in CLE


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

Honestly, I wouldn’t be surprised if the Packers lose today. They’ve played terrible since the Chargers game in week 6. They had no business almost coming back and beating the Panthers, Lions, Bears, and Vikings. McCarthy hasn’t been able to fix offensive issues that has plagued this team for months. If the Packers somehow beat the Redskins I don’t see them advancing past the next round.

If the Packers are one-and-done then there has to be either major changes to McCarthy’s coaching staff or it’s time to start considering moving on from McCarthy. Yeah, it’s a nice stat to make the playoffs seven consecutive seasons, but not making it to the Super Bowl is underachieving when Aaron Rodgers is your qb.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Ickey Shuffle said:


> @JM and @Headliner
> 
> Why y'all posting on my wall? I thought I disabled that feature after Deso spamming hello on it :mj. Nothing against Deso btw, he's a nice guy.
> 
> But yeah... Lol what's wrong with y'all... Why even do all of that :lol!? I don't mess with anyone on here. Leave me alone. If it's just to rub the loss in, then whatever. But if it's something else, it's just an lousy attempt at internet bullying


Lulz because your team choked and my team (and @Headliner's DADDY'S team) won. This afforded us bragging rights as it would you if your team wasn't the Bungals and they actually won. Take it in stride like most do and I'm sure you wouldn't have to worry about these things.

And to say you don't mess with anyone on here is complete crap BTW. You troll to no end when the shoes on the other foot and everyone knows it. Accept the fate of losing in a rivalry and stop acting like you're a victim. 

Hello @Ickey Shuffle


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Wonder if Pitt can beat Denver without Antonio, would Deangelo be healthy by then?


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

JM said:


> Hello @Ickey Shuffle


Hello @JM

Fuck the Steelers. And fuck Joey Porter; his bitchass.

Excuse my french.


----------



## Kuja (Aug 22, 2008)

I like games like last night. I want to see hard hits, players carted off the field, and players talking shit. I think that is what the NFL should be instead of some pussy league. The players are paid more than soldiers, firefighters, and police officers combined. Injuries should come with the job. High risk and high reward.

I am shocked some refs have not been mauled. I could totally see refs getting their ass beat for penalties.

Well, on to the next games. It is very cold and the Seahawks are flying in and then the Redskins try to beat the reeling Packers. These games will not be as violent, but may be more entertaining for some. Both have to be better than the Houston game.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Stax Classic said:


> Wonder if Pitt can beat Denver without Antonio, would Deangelo be healthy by then?


DeAngelo hopefully will be back.

Who knows about :antonio. All about clearing the protocol.

Ben is a question mark too.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

I need to watch the end of this game. A friend and I were at the bar watching the game and left when Bengals got a TD with a 1:50 left. Got home and looked at chatbox to find out Bengals ended up losing the game :lol.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I don't really feel like giving full thoughts about what I witnessed last night so I'll just go with what I told Pratch on his wall. 

I'm absolutely heartbroken. My heart has just completely been ripped out. 

Losing is one thing. Being a Cincinnati sports fan I'm goddamn used to losing and disappointment. But this is different. To lose the way these goddamn idiots lost is just the fucking worst. It doesn't get any worse than simply giving the game away because you're a bunch of fucking goddamn idiots. That's the worst loss of any sports franchise I absolutely love that I've ever witnessed. And I don't really know how to handle it since I don't drink any more. I just don't know what to do any more.

#HeartBroken.




*


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Haven't mentioned it yet, but it sucks Gase left for Miami. Was expecting it though, so not really a surprise. Wish him luck there. Seems like the Bears are looking to promote the QB coach Loggains to OC, which is the right move. Cutler and him have a good relationship and he'll run the same system Gase did, which will be good for Cutler obviously.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

SEA's clock management so far :ti

Zimmer challenging a fuck ball spot ut Quit wasting your timeouts on a call never overturned, asshole


----------



## Kuja (Aug 22, 2008)

I was an idiot for predicting these two teams to score over 50 points!


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

I was an idiot for predicting mid-30's


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Great effort from both sides so far. Wasn't expecting the score to be this low at halftime.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

There's the pick, SEA real ballsy on all of these 4th down attempts because of not wanting to punt from that range


----------



## Kuja (Aug 22, 2008)

I picked Seattle to win, but they are looking out of character today. Wow. I chose Seattle though because if I lost my prediction I would still be happy because I want the Vikes to win. 

Please pull it off.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Bud inspiring everyone










Stupid old man, we love him.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Go home Rodgers, you're drunk


----------



## Kuja (Aug 22, 2008)

Wilson causing some trouble!


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Fucking Munerlyn pulled up because he was on his knees picking up the ball, should have just leveled him


----------



## Kuja (Aug 22, 2008)

This is not going to be good for your health, Stax!


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

C'mon Vikings, man!

Deal with the Seahawks problem so nobody else has to.


----------



## Kuja (Aug 22, 2008)

SovereignVA said:


> C'mon Vikings, man!
> 
> Deal with the Seahawks problem so nobody else has to.


Nervous about your Redskins and their game against the Packers?


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Kuja said:


> Nervous about your Redskins and their game against the Packers?


I'm actually somewhat confident they're going to win.

I do unfortunately feel like they're going to get obliterated by either the Cardinals/Panthers though :lmao


----------



## Kuja (Aug 22, 2008)

You may be able to catch the Panthers or Cardinals sleeping. 

Still, the chances of beating the Packers, then Cardinals and Panthers is quite unnerving. I say we may have a few upsets next week. You just have to make it there!


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Good point, I can't wait until next week's games.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

FFS YOU HAD ONE JOB. YOU HAD ONE JOB!!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:Jordan 

Wow Minny, just wow


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

No words.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Jolly good game chaps.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

Laces OUT....Dan


:dead2


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

How the fuck does Pete Carroll keep pulling off these sickening lucky plays? Destroys my Pack off a series of fluky shit ala Haha not covering a huge floating ball on a 2 point conversion and the infamous, all time Bostick debacle. Superbowl that sitting down juggling catch to put the Hawks in position. Now this. Hell, even regular season the fail mairy game and earlier wasn't the blown officials call on the Lions involving the Hawks if memory serves?


----------



## Kuja (Aug 22, 2008)

I think I am going to puke now. Well, I am still alive in the predictions game. Yay.

Next week is always the best week of football. The pressure, the teams, the players, all of it is high quality.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Absolute joke of a post season so far... Whether the NFL's script writers suck or the quality of play and officiating has really gotten this pathetic I don't know. But this shit has been awful and awful for years.

Goodell has really driven the game into the ground.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Times like this I realize how lucky the Pats are to have Gostkowski. Wow, what a way for your season to end.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

I hate football.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

All I have to say

:sodone


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

I feel better now, that was exactly the kind of game and loss I was expecting

40+ years of this bullshit


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

The Vikings must be sick as fuck right now....Wow.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

I feel like the Bengals had 2 wild card games this year. Was that actually not the Bengals who just choked?


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

:tysonlol


Don't fuck this up Green Bay. :fuckedup


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Not to take the blame on Walsh but damn it! basic stuff kid when you place the ball you need to rotate the ball so the seams don't get in the way of the Kicker!

It happened 2 times in the game but since those had a larger distance Welsh kick the ball too low for the seams to interfere, again that lack of technique cost them the game


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

That was a gimme...well, obviously not as he missed it. My son was saying, "They iced their own kicker." I would have probably just let them go out and kick it and not worry about the last timeout. 

However, today was a much better game compared to the two they played yesterday.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

You guys realize he had the ball "wrong" on some of the made kicks of over 40 yards, right? They literally had just showed him in replays kicking it in from just under the laces


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Seahawks are going all the way and avenging that stupid play call last year imo

Hope the packers get squashed next


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

Yeah Whats funny is Walsh made a longer Kick earlier with the laces in....


Walsh must be the first ever graduate from:


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Stax Classic said:


> You guys realize he had the ball "wrong" on some of the made kicks of over 40 yards, right? They literally had just showed him in replays kicking it in from just under the laces


I saw the replays, but its different the position where they hit the ball, its common sense if you need distance you kick it in the low part( where the laces are less of a problem in fact watch the replays in slow motion in fact he kick it under the seams in the 1st one), in a short distance its not necessary, thats why he kicked higher on a "wrong" positioned ball, again its Walsh fault but we never will know if that "position of the ball" had something to do, but if you can prevent it why, won't you do it


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Fucking unreal man ,Seahawks escape again. Probably some destiny shit to avenge their loss last year


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

BTW, if memory serves the year of Cunningham/ROOKIE MOSS, Carter, Smith etc. (one of the best offenses ive seen) didn't Gary Anderson miss a chipper to go to the superbowl?


----------



## Kuja (Aug 22, 2008)

This is one heartbreaking postseason so far. I do not have a horse in the race, but I feel sickened for the Vikings, Texans, and Bengals fans. 

Will the Packer fans be next for a moment of disbelief? :O

I predicted all 3 games so far, but I was hoping for the opposite of all the outcomes.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

What a wacky start to the playoffs.

On the plus side, I LIKE THIS next game coming up.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

Tim Legend said:


> Yeah Whats funny is Walsh made a longer Kick earlier with the laces in....
> 
> 
> Walsh must be the first ever graduate from:


Let's look at Blair Walsh's missed FGs this year, shall we? 

Missed one vs SF
Missed one vs Denver (we lost by 3)
Missed TWO vs Oakland
Missed one vs Atlanta
Missed the most important kick of the entire year and he is one of the top five paid kickers in the NFL...

#CutBlairWalsh so he can go hide with Gary Anderson! I'm so fu**ing pissed right now!

Seattle, you're welcome.

- Vic


----------



## Kuja (Aug 22, 2008)

Redskins defense there, but it is the offense that I have concerns about.


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

Wow another shitty Masthay punt what a surprise. unk2


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

I would have said fuck it if I was the Vikings and gone for it on 4th and inches. Get 4 new plays to run out the clock or slip in for a score.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Godway said:


> A game between two shitty teams that don't belong in the playoffs bombed, huge surprise.


The Chiefs are shitty and don't belong in the playoffs? :lmao


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

To be fair, I'd have marked if the Jets were in the playoffs, and the Texans and Redskins had to play a play-in game on Wednesday in London


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

Stax Classic said:


> I would have said fuck it if I was the Vikings and gone for it on 4th and inches. Get 4 new plays to run out the clock or slip in for a score.


I think it'd be worse if they went for it and didn't make it. It's surprising they didn't make the kick, but it was the safer of the two options.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

I'd have still gone for it. The safer option is the one that keeps the ball in your hands at the end of the game.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

this is stupid


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Touche Packers defense, touche.


----------



## Kuja (Aug 22, 2008)

Every game has been weird, officially. 

Get it? Officially! Because of the officials. 

Yes, I am that guy.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

it's everyone's fault except rodgers lmao

dude missing wide open receivers


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*Ahem*

JORDAN MOTHER******* REEEEEEEED

That is all.


----------



## Kuja (Aug 22, 2008)

Joff said:


> it's everyone's fault except rodgers lmao
> 
> dude missing wide open receivers


Of course, he is the reigning MVP, you know. He is supposed to be God. 

State Farm commercials rock, though. He is funny.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Kuja said:


> State Farm commercials rock, though.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Godway said:


> A game between two shitty teams that don't belong in the playoffs bombed, huge surprise.


chiefs>steelers. :drake1


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Yo these guys are bold getting into scuffles like that.

After what happened with the Bengals I'd be on my best behavior.


----------



## Kuja (Aug 22, 2008)

Pack Attack.

They will not go down like the Texans.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Magic said:


> chiefs>steelers. :drake1


I don't really care enough to argue about this. 

Lets just further talk about what a piece of shit Burfict is.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

This is the best game of the weekend, so far.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

SovereignVA said:


> This is the best game of the weekend, so far.


This game is pretty good, but nothing can beat the sheer fuckery of Steelers and Bengals.


----------



## Kuja (Aug 22, 2008)

Best game so far, but is that really saying much? Although, I liked the Steelers/Bengals game until the end. It was like a novel with a bad ending. 

Packers have the lead now. This is getting crazy. 4th quarter is going to be insane. The home teams may get swept.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Lose Packers, please. Just such a boring team.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Redskins season might be over here.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Packers a boring team? First time I've ever heard of that. They always put on great games.


----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)

Excellent game so far, a nice chaser to wash away last night. Green Bay really coming alive in the 2nd half but don't count out Washington just yet.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Rodgers said:


> Packers a boring team? First time I've ever heard of that. They always put on great games.


Aaron Rodgers with that discount double check baby


----------



## Kuja (Aug 22, 2008)

So, which home team next week is in the most danger? Apparently, home field advantage is not paying off.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

So happy to see the Packers playing like the Packers again :rodgers3


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

I wish the Bengals would stop playing like the Bengals. :mj2


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Jordan reed is a manbeast


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

First time in history that all the 4 home teams lose in the wild card weekend


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

This really is a repeat of the Packers 2010 playoff season :yoda


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

YOU LIKE THAT?! YOU LIKE THAT! :rodgers3


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Go home Rodgers, you're drunk


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Well, I LIKED THAT while it lasted.

GG Packers, good luck next week.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Rodgers said:


> This really is a repeat of the Packers 2010 playoff season :yoda


Yeah...no. Packers done when they play zona this Saturday, they beat n a average team that only got in cause of a weak division.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

kimino said:


> First time in history that all the 4 home teams lose in the wild card weekend


That means a lot of fans went home salty as fuck.

Let's hope the divisional round provides some exciting games next weekend.


----------



## Kuja (Aug 22, 2008)

That GTA Vice City opening for the Simpsons was awesome! 

Oh, and good game.


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

It's crazy how Kirk went from being backup to the franchise savior and being the subject of trade rumors to being the man. Hopefully this season isn't an anomaly and he continues his progression. I also hope RG3 lands on his feet and is able to resurrect his career.



Rodgers said:


> This really is a repeat of the Packers 2010 playoff season :yoda


While I'd love for that to be true, I think after one game it's a little early for this statement. :woah


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

pre)Ghost said:


> While I'd love for that to be true, I think after one game it's a little early for this statement. :woah


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Rodgers said:


>


I hope the Packers win the Super Bowl over the false-god damned Patriots!


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

pre)Ghost said:


> It's crazy how Kirk went from being backup to the franchise savior and being the subject of trade rumors to being the man. Hopefully this season isn't an anomaly and he continues his progression. I also hope RG3 lands on his feet and is able to resurrect his career.


I thought for sure the Skins would be down a score in the 4th, Cousins was going to get hurt, and RG3 would lead the Skins to victory by the grace of the one true god.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Packers defense most the game :mark: DECENT OFFENSIVE PLAYCALLING :mark: balance :mark: After that safety pretty good protection :mark: defensive line pressure it seems we haven't seen all year outside of Neal and once and a while Peppers :mark: 

A WIN :mark:


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

It was obvious to see no home team win this week in the playoffs. Until THE FUCKING PATRIOTS MASSACRE THE CHIEFS SATURDAY! I'M TIRED OF THIS FUCKING PLAGUE OF A FRANCHISE! I'M TIRED OF THEIR FUCKING JERSEYS AND THE SIDE PANELS!! I HATE THAT FUCKING WHITE PRIVILEGED SITH LORD BILL BELLICHICK AND THAT PARTY BOY GRONK! I DON'T CARE IF THEY DON'T HAVE DARRELL REVIS ANYMORE, I CAN'T FUCKING STAND THAT TEAM!


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Were last years divisional games SEA vs CAR and GB vs ARI as well? Or did SEA beat ARI in the first round?


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Stax Classic said:


> Were last years divisional games SEA vs CAR and GB vs ARI as well? Or did SEA beat ARI in the first round?


Carolina did.

Because Lindley.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Arizona started like 10-0 and lost the division, that's right :ti


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

This is gold btw.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Chiefs
Steelers
Seahawks
Cardinals


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Chiefs
Broncos
Seahawks
Cardinals

West Coast Domination

Cardinals over Chiefs


----------



## Kuja (Aug 22, 2008)

Patriots
Broncos

Panthers
Cardinals

No shocks here. I am going to be upset I have a feeling. Seattle may pull more miracles.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

I predict...

Panthers beat Seahawks
Cardinals beat Packers
Patriots over Chiefs
Steelers over Broncos


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

I see the Seahawks beating the Panthers, I feel like it was now or never for them in regards to getting eliminated.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

idk what happens. the only game i am confident in is arizona over green bay. 

i'll say

patriots
steelers
cardinals
panthers 


chiefs could beat us though. the dark lord will need time in the pocket.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Minnesota or Cincinnati.

I can't decide which was a worse way to lose.

Both would make my top 10 worst losses in sports history I think.


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

RKing85 said:


> Minnesota or Cincinnati.
> 
> I can't decide which was a worse way to lose.
> 
> Both would make my top 10 worst losses in sports history I think.


I would say Cincinatti hands down. 3 inexcusable moments vs. 1 missed kick.

I felt bad for Minnesota, I felt embarrassed for Cincinnati


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Fuck the Bengals if they don't fire Marvin Lewis.

My loyalty is officially up for bid, but could be swayed by whichever team Hue Jackson goes to.

Incidentally, I am rooting for the Broncos going forward this year. Because Manning can get another ring, and fuck the Steelers as well.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

marvin lewis isn't great and deserves to be fired for his postseason record, but not for what happened at the end of the game.

the fumble was on hill.

the idiotic behaviour is on the players that did it, not lewis, but on the grown ass men that couldn't remain composed.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Magic said:


> marvin lewis isn't great and deserves to be fired for his postseason record, but not for what happened at the end of the game.
> 
> the fumble was on hill.
> 
> the idiotic behaviour is on the players that did it, not lewis, but on the grown ass men that couldn't remain composed.


Grown ass men should keep their composure, but I place all the blame on Marvin Lewis because he does NOTHING to discourage this shit. Every year we see *his *players making stupid mistakes like this. Every year *his *teams cannot compete in high pressure, prime time games. That is because *he *is incapable of getting them mentally ready to play in these games. Marvin Lewis is to blame for letting these players lose control of their emotions.  Marvin Lewis is to blame for his players not being able to focus on doing their jobs.

Why do you think the Steelers have such an easy time getting into the Bengals players' heads? They know that all they have to do is bait them and the Bengals will self destruct. And Marvin Lewis has done NOTHING to prevent this from happening, year after year. His laissez-faire coaching style has led this team to where it is now.

And I for one am completely done with it. This team can move to LA for all I care. I want nothing to do with them as long as Lewis is the head coach.


----------



## MECCA1 (Nov 5, 2012)

AS a Packer fan, I was actually hoping the Vikings would win. 

I expect an L next week. AZ's DE will probably play better than Washington's. They will stop our run + get Rodgers sacks.


----------



## twaughthammer (Jun 1, 2015)

Just wanted to drop in to say :rodgers2


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Pratchett said:


> Grown ass men should keep their composure, but I place all the blame on Marvin Lewis because he does NOTHING to discourage this shit. Every year we see *his *players making stupid mistakes like this. Every year *his *teams cannot compete in high pressure, prime time games. That is because *he *is incapable of getting them mentally ready to play in these games. Marvin Lewis is to blame for letting these players lose control of their emotions.  Marvin Lewis is to blame for his players not being able to focus on doing their jobs.
> 
> Why do you think the Steelers have such an easy time getting into the Bengals players' heads? They know that all they have to do is bait them and the Bengals will self destruct. And Marvin Lewis has done NOTHING to prevent this from happening, year after year. His laissez-faire coaching style has led this team to where it is now.
> 
> And I for one am completely done with it. This team can move to LA for all I care. I want nothing to do with them as long as Lewis is the head coach.


I'm fucking tired of the Bengals making rhe playoffs only to lose every year. It's seems the senile dickweed owner wants to keep Marvin Lewis to do the same old shit.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

_THE LACES WERE IN. THEY WERE INNNNNNNNNNNNNN_

idc if it is overblown by now. have to get that line in there after the Seahawks/Vikings game. It's all very Lois Einhorn.

oh and Playoff Packers seem to be back. Good for them. Even tho they didn't allow my predictions to sweep the board. :mj


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I feel so bad for the kicker for the Vikings. Plus I really didn't want to see Seattle.


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

:done



Stax Classic said:


> I thought for sure the Skins would be down a score in the 4th, Cousins was going to get hurt, and RG3 would lead the Skins to victory by the grace of the one true god.


:lol

Synder would then say to Gruden "YOU LIKE?! YOU LIKE THAT!" only for RG3 to throw 3 picks and blow out his knee in the divisional round.


----------



## GAD247 (Jul 9, 2014)

Pratchett said:


> Grown ass men should keep their composure, but I place all the blame on Marvin Lewis because he does NOTHING to discourage this shit. Every year we see *his *players making stupid mistakes like this. Every year *his *teams cannot compete in high pressure, prime time games. That is because *he *is incapable of getting them mentally ready to play in these games. Marvin Lewis is to blame for letting these players lose control of their emotions.  Marvin Lewis is to blame for his players not being able to focus on doing their jobs.
> 
> Why do you think the Steelers have such an easy time getting into the Bengals players' heads? They know that all they have to do is bait them and the Bengals will self destruct. And Marvin Lewis has done NOTHING to prevent this from happening, year after year. His laissez-faire coaching style has led this team to where it is now.


All of this is the straight truth.

Lewis very well knew (and in his case, probably choose to ignore) going into that game Burfict was fined almost 70 k because of his acts after the last game with the Steelers. After the very first scuffle between Burfict and the Steelers, you have to take him aside and tell him "one more time, you're out for the game. I don't care if it's their fault, you walk away. No more talking. I see you do something I thinks a dirty play, you're out". 

So what does he do? Nothing....and let the entire situation escalate and escalate. 

When it really counts, the Bengals will never accomplish anything with a "leader of men" like Marvin Lewis.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

GAD247 said:


> All of this is the straight truth.
> 
> Lewis very well knew (and in his case, probably choose to ignore) going into that game Burfict was fined almost 70 k because of his acts after the last game with the Steelers. After the very first scuffle between Burfict and the Steelers, you have to take him aside and tell him "one more time, you're out for the game. I don't care if it's their fault, you walk away. No more talking. I see you do something I thinks a dirty play, you're out".
> 
> ...


Having a god awful owner plays into it, too. In Lewis' HC career in Cinci, he's had a laundry list of poor character players to deal with, that he can never keep under wraps. That's pretty much the Bengals identity, poor character, mentally weak, no leadership of any kind. Lewis is still at fault, the fact that any owner would allow a coach to go 0-8 in the playoffs speaks to what a shit owner they are. 

When your players are more concerned with trying to break the neck of an opposing player when there's 20 seconds left to hold on and win, something is seriously wrong. 

The play where Burfict is choking DeCastro on the ground with 8 Bengals surrounding them, while DeCastro simply keeps his arms down and allows the refs to see that he's not fighting back or instigating spoke volumes of the discipline between one team and the other. Burfict's there trying to hurt people, Steelers were there to win a football game. 

Bengals, as usual, are a stupid, mentally weak, undisciplined football team. They give a bad name to AFC North match ups.


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

The Ryan bros together in Buffalo, can't wait for the fuckery. :mark:

source


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Pratchett said:


> Fuck the Bengals if they don't fire Marvin Lewis.
> 
> My loyalty is officially up for bid, but could be swayed by whichever team Hue Jackson goes to.
> 
> Incidentally, I am rooting for the Broncos going forward this year. Because Manning can get another ring, and fuck the Steelers as well.


*They're not planning to make a change*









http://espn.go.com/nfl/story/_/id/14542549/cincinnati-bengals-not-planning-fire-marvin-lewis


And Marvin being Marvin of course :marvin


*Marvin Lewis: Vontaze Burfict 'didn't go over the edge':*

http://www.nfl.com/news/story/0ap3000000621080/article/marvin-lewis-vontaze-burfict-didnt-go-over-the-edge

Don't forget the extracurricular stuff after the game... * Sigh *. I'm sticking around. It's impossible for me to walk away. Not sure a lot of others around here will continue to root for them though. Them ticket sales should be interesting next season


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

'I'm sticking around'

What fan actually says something like that? Your team is your team and nothing is meant to change that. You don't contemplate switching.

You may say stuff like, "GOD THE BEARS ARE SO FUCKING SHIT, WHY DO I HAVE TO PUT UP WITH THIS FUCKERY EVERY YEAR?!" But as a fan you have to continue to put up with that fuckery.

'I'm sticking around'. Pfft :no:


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

colts having one championship with luck/peyton at qb is a lot worse than zero playoff wins in 25 years imo. that's just wasting talent. :toomanykobes


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

Seriously....Dolphins Haven't won a playoff game since Marino and Have 2 appearances since he left...yet Here I am. Every year. AND Don't get me going on the shit-show Front Office and Administration who have been a running joke for years, never talked about for the right reasons. I'd kill for a team that wins 10-11 games every year...


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Joel said:


> 'I'm sticking around'
> 
> What fan actually says something like that? Your team is your team and nothing is meant to change that. You don't contemplate switching.
> 
> ...


It was Pratchett who said he's contemplating his loyalty depending on Hue Jackson, not me. That's why I said that to begin with :rudy

And I specifically said after that "it's impossible for me to walk away". Nice attempt to nit-pick me :rudy


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Idk how I feel about Marvin. If they still had Zimmer the decision would be easy, promote him and and bye to Lewis.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

^^^ And how the heck a super bowl championship is worse than *not doing anything in the post-season for 2 and a half decades*!? Emphasis on *nothing*. Add the fact that *the Bengals don't even have a super bowl ring to speak of*... And the Bengals never have a talented roster like this since the late 80's; early 90's...

Disagreeing and nit-picking just to be disagreeing and nit-picking I see. Ugh. Why do I continue to respond... Why...


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Joff said:


> Idk how I feel about Marvin. If they still had Zimmer the decision would be easy, promote him and and bye to Lewis.


That was the consensus; Zimmer as Head Coach. Some were even alright with the idea of Marvin being in a GM type role. I myself would've been fine with that. But I guess we will never know how that would've been.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Joel said:


> 'I'm sticking around'
> 
> What fan actually says something like that? Your team is your team and nothing is meant to change that. You don't contemplate switching.
> 
> ...


I'm sure you are familiar with the phrase "Fool me once, shame on you... (etc.)"

How many times do you say "Shame on me" before you get tired of being fooled? Since Mike Brown took over this team in the early 1990's, he has been doing as little as possible to make this team competitive. He does not care. And not only does he not care, he is intentionally toying with the fans because he knows he can, and that they will continue to support this team.

For me, it is like being in an abusive relationship. You devote yourself to someone; you love and support them. But all they give you in return is empty promises they have no intention of fulfilling. And on top of that, instead of returning the love you give them, they betray you with their actions and heap mental and emotional abuse on you.

I refuse to be an enabler and I refuse to be manipulated like this. For years now I have refused to buy anything Bengals related. I have turned down game tickets, and I have also returned or refused Bengals related gifts. Starting next year, with Lewis still as head coach, I will no longer even watch the games. If that makes me a bad fan, then so be it.

I see nothing wrong with rooting for another team until this organization gets its shit together. Or until owner Mike Brown dies. Which will probably be around the same time. It is probably not healthy to wish for the death of someone, nor to long for the opportunity to piss on their grave after it happens. So for my own mental health, I have decided it is best to just walk away for now. It is not like I actually have any passion left for the game anyway.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

This weekend I got

Arizona
Seattle
New England
Denver


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Pratchett said:


> I'm sure you are familiar with the phrase "Fool me once, shame on you... (etc.)"
> 
> How many times do you say "Shame on me" before you get tired of being fooled? Since Mike Brown took over this team in the early 1990's, he has been doing as little as possible to make this team competitive. He does not care. And not only does he not care, he is intentionally toying with the fans because he knows he can, and that they will continue to support this team.
> 
> ...


a team in your own division, the browns, have it 100x(yes 100x) worse than you or any other fanbase in football. this goes for all their sports yet they still support. like, if brown fans can somehow manage to stay loyal then no one else really has any excuse.

also didn't chiefs just end a drought that was as long as yours this year? i'm sure with dalton y'all would have won, it was just an unfortunate circumstance where most didn't even expect you to win coming in and yet you guys were in it all game.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

worried about facing the Chiefs in the form they've been in tbh 

I'll go with

Cardinals
Panthers
Broncos
Patriots

only game I'm confident on the result is Arizona over Green Bay


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Ickey Shuffle said:


> It was Pratchett who said he's contemplating his loyalty depending on Hue Jackson, not me. That's why I said that to begin with :rudy
> 
> And I specifically said after that "it's impossible for me to walk away". Nice attempt to nit-pick me :rudy


Yeah, that's a my bad. Didn't read the post you were quoting properly. Understand why you said it now.



Pratchett said:


> I'm sure you are familiar with the phrase "Fool me once, shame on you... (etc.)"
> 
> How many times do you say "Shame on me" before you get tired of being fooled? Since Mike Brown took over this team in the early 1990's, he has been doing as little as possible to make this team competitive. He does not care. And not only does he not care, he is intentionally toying with the fans because he knows he can, and that they will continue to support this team.
> 
> ...


Look, I get not buying a jersey or not going to games in order to avoid giving money to a bad owner. But that doesn't mean you have to stop giving your backing to the actual team. And I simply cannot entertain the notion of supporting another team. The moment you do that, you lose all credibility as a sports fan. Your colours are your colours and they should never change (and especially not change for another colour).

I'm not completely clued up with NFL. I'm still very much learning about the game and how stuff works in the backgrounds. But from my limited knowledge, I see the Bengals have a couple of top players that wouldn't look out of place in other teams. They also seem to make the Play Offs all the time. Now I know they haven't won a Play Off game since 1990 or something such as that, but I reckon other fans would kill to see their team in the position that the Bengals find themselves in.

So while the owner doesn't seem to show enough ambition to push the team to the next level, would it be fair to say there is at least a solid base/foundation? Because since I've been watching, the Bears have nothing and I would kill for a first round exit. I suppose if it happened year in year out it'd get a tad tedious, but to go as far as looking for another team to support? Nah. I'm not having that.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

@AryaDark @Ickey Shuffle @Pratchett

http://espn.go.com/nfl/story/_/id/1...own-pittsburgh-steelers-was-faking-winked-him



> CINCINNATI -- Before leaving Paul Brown Stadium on Monday for the final time this season, Bengals cornerback Adam Jones stood behind statements he made on "The Dan Patrick Show" alleging that Pittsburgh Steelers wide receiver Antonio Brown faked an injury in Saturday night's AFC wild-card game.
> 
> It was after being hit in the head by Bengals linebacker Vontaze Burfict, following an incomplete pass, that Brown was said to have suffered a concussion. Sources told ESPN that Brown was still in the NFL's concussion protocol as of Monday.
> 
> ...


It's the winkpot dome scandal. 

Having said that, think he has a point concerning this:



> Jones' conversation with the NFL Network late Saturday came after he unleashed a since-deleted, not-safe-for-work tirade on Instagram against head referee John Parry and other officials from Saturday's game. He thought they were wrong to flag him for the incident with Porter.
> 
> "They said I made contact with the ref," Jones said on "The Dan Patrick Show." "I was pointing at Porter, saying, 'Why is he on the field?' I asked the head ref why he was on the field. He couldn't give me an answer. ... He wasn't with the player who got hurt."
> 
> ...


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

The NFL really stuck it to Burfict but in reality he could have been given an even more strict penalty.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

I'd be mad at Hill the most looking back.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

DesolationRow said:


> @AryaDark @Ickey Shuffle @Pratchett
> 
> http://espn.go.com/nfl/story/_/id/1...own-pittsburgh-steelers-was-faking-winked-him
> 
> ...


Pacman Jones is the last person to be criticizing anyone regarding their behavior. :lol 

It's time for Marvin Lewis to go in Cincinnati. He has lost control of the locker room and that is obvious the way the game got away from them on Saturday. Burfict and Jones cost them that game. Maybe Porter had no business on the field, but they both let their emotions get the best of them. Add to that Burfict is a dirty player and I shouldn't be surprised. But that reflects leadership. They have obviously tuned Lewis out, he is not the coach to lead them forward with the core they have. 

On another note, the NFL's latest edition of "Fuckery Theatre" continues this week with the owner's meetings and their attempts to once again shove down our throats the need for a team (or 2) in Los Angeles. The city of LA doesn't give two shits about pro football. There's a reason the Rams and Raiders left at the same time 20 years ago, and it will be the reason 20 years from now that the teams that move there will be gone again. The league is obviously doing fine without a team there, why do they insist on pushing a bad idea?


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

It doesn't matter if a city wants them, if they can get a stadium, more power to them.

Doesn't matter if they move in 15 years, suck 'em dry, and move on. That's how business works.

Football will be dead by the time my kids are my age anyways.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Joel said:


> Look, I get not buying a jersey or not going to games in order to avoid giving money to a bad owner. But that doesn't mean you have to stop giving your backing to the actual team. And I simply cannot entertain the notion of supporting another team. The moment you do that, you lose all credibility as a sports fan. Your colours are your colours and they should never change (and especially not change for another colour).
> 
> I'm not completely clued up with NFL. I'm still very much learning about the game and how stuff works in the backgrounds. But from my limited knowledge, I see the Bengals have a couple of top players that wouldn't look out of place in other teams. They also seem to make the Play Offs all the time. Now I know they haven't won a Play Off game since 1990 or something such as that, but I reckon other fans would kill to see their team in the position that the Bengals find themselves in.
> 
> So while the owner doesn't seem to show enough ambition to push the team to the next level, would it be fair to say there is at least a solid base/foundation? Because since I've been watching, the Bears have nothing and I would kill for a first round exit. I suppose if it happened year in year out it'd get a tad tedious, but to go as far as looking for another team to support? Nah. I'm not having that.


Look, I am not talking about finding another team and leaving everything behind to jump ship completely. But I am not going to be a patsy either. I will continue to not purchase tickets or merch, and furthermore, as long as Marvin is the head coach, I will not watch any games. This team gets nothing from me, because it deserves nothing.

Am I planning on becoming a full time fan of another team? No, that is not what I am saying. But might I purchase a hat or something, to show my disdain for my "home team" that has forsaken me? I just might. And out of respect for friends of mine, I may root for their teams to be successful, because I like to watch football. I already own a Cleveland Browns hat. I see nothing wrong with showing a little love for another Ohio team, even it they are not my first.

A lot of Bengals fans right now are heartbroken. Not me. I am pissed. I am furious. I have put up with this bullshit longer than most of you on this forum have even been alive. So thank you very much, but I don't need any advice on what a "true fan" ought to tolerate. So if I choose to walk away for a while for the benefit of my own sanity, that is what I will do. I do not have the personal strength of character to endure this any longer.

My hats off to guys like @The Absolute and other fans of the Cleveland Browns that have put up with far more than I ever have. I don't know how you do it. You are all better than I am.



Joff said:


> I'd be mad at Hill the most looking back.


Hill is who Hill is. He has a history of having trouble hanging on to the ball. And the Steelers were still well out of FG range before all the fuckery went down.

Burfict lost this game for the Bengals. With his unnecessary and spiteful hit on Brown, he put everything in motion to end the season for his team all on his own. And the coaches, specifically Marvin Lewis, did nothing to stop him. Nothing.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

DesolationRow said:


> @AryaDark @Ickey Shuffle @Pratchett
> 
> http://espn.go.com/nfl/story/_/id/1...own-pittsburgh-steelers-was-faking-winked-him
> 
> ...


i mean, no he doesn't:










the flag was clearly for going full steam into a ref and the ref threw it right after the contact was made. i thought the flag was weak at first, but pacman was just being an idiot and there was no good reason for his reaction.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

I also find it ridiculous to blame Lewis for Burfict's hit. Why not blame the team as a whole and just release him? At some point it's up to grown men to change and I'm sure they've told him to change and some players just don't. That's not any coaches fault, that's on the man himself and if he's unwilling to change then you let him go.


Lewis could not have physically prevented what Burfict did. It is not his fault. Lots of things ARE his fault, but that is certainly not one of them. Like what the hell could he have done to stop him? If that's how you're going to play then that's how you're going to play, the only way to stop him is not having him.


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

Why was porter in the middle of 6 bengals players with no other pitt players around? Was that where Brown was laying?


Edit: I've put the two angles together.










They were walking brown off, why was porter still there?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

oh porter definitely shouldn't have been there and something far worse than a fine should have been placed on him as well, but it doesn't excuse jones for being an idiot.


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

I haven't really seen an angle the shows his shoving/hitting the ref very well.  Incidental contact happens all the time that doesn't get flagged. Incidental contact that happens while a guy is standing amongst a group of the other team seems like it should be more excusable.. if not then the very least offsetting. The ref(as seen by the gif I posted) would of had to rush over to the group, past jones and seemed to reach the destination at(or nearly) the same time(as seen by the gif magic posted).


So I'm wanting to see how excessive the contact with the ref was.


Edit: excusable isn't the right word there. Having trouble coming up with a suitable word. But also looks like there aren't as many incidents of ref bumping that go unpunished either as I had thought. So retracting that thought anyway.


Looks like porter turned to yell at burfict(sp?) when he put his hand on brown's shoulder as they were walking him off. So that's why he was in the group after the rest of them had left.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Magic said:


> i mean, no he doesn't:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, yeah, I should have clarified, Porter's presence does not excuse Jones's actions with the referee. 

Just that Jones's action merits a stronger penalty than a fine.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Porter was there because he's Joey Porter: Professional Shit Talker. He went out to check on Brown, then talk shit on Bengals because he knew they'd do exactly what they did. How did he know this? Because he knows their players are immature morons. Don't get butthurt just because Porter is smarter than them. The guy who got flagged was Pacman Jones. Should Pacman Jones be allowed to play Professional Football? No. He should be flagged just for tying his cleats and his owner should be fined for employing him.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Rams to L.A. is official, though it's basically been a formality for the past year and a half or so.

Appears that the Chargers might be joining them.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Godway said:


> Porter was there because he's Joey Porter: Professional Shit Talker. He went out to check on Brown, then talk shit on Bengals because he knew they'd do exactly what they did. How did he know this? Because he knows their players are immature morons. Don't get butthurt just because Porter is smarter than them. The guy who got flagged was Pacman Jones. Should Pacman Jones be allowed to play Professional Football? No. He should be flagged just for tying his cleats and his owner should be fined for employing him.



pretty sure a coach going out there to talk shit is about as unprofessional and immature as it gets, but okay.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

RetepAdam. said:


> Rams to L.A. is official, though it's basically been a formality for the past year and a half or so.
> 
> Appears that the Chargers might be joining them.


 Both teams would be playing in Inglewood, California not LA but instead using the LA name. Similar to the Giants/Jets situation in NJ.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Rocketmansid said:


> Both teams would be playing in Inglewood, California not LA but instead using the LA name. Similar to the Giants/Jets situation in NJ.


Which is weird, given that Stan Kroenke bought all that land right in the heart of L.A.

I wonder why they're going that route.

Never mind. It was in Inglewood. That makes sense then.

EDIT — For the record, Inglewood is essentially L.A. The stadium will be down the street from the old Forum.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

RetepAdam. said:


> Which is weird, given that Stan Kroenke bought all that land right in the heart of L.A.
> 
> I wonder why they're going that route.
> 
> ...


Really? I thought Inglewood was its own city.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Its official Rams to Inglewood.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Rocketmansid said:


> Really? I thought Inglewood was its own city.


It is, but it's just barely off the edge of South Central.

I guess you could compare it to East Rutherford's location with regards to Manhattan. Honestly, East Rutherford's probably a little closer to Times Square (what you'd think of as "New York") than Inglewood is to downtown L.A., but at least Inglewood's in the same state. You could plausibly call it "Los Angeles" without an asterisk.

At any rate, it's closer to Los Angeles than Anaheim. :lol


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

No more STL in the "West" division, finally, almost as much sense as when Arizona was in the NFC EAST and STL, ATL and NO were in the West(DAL further West was in East) :lol


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Arizona was in the NFC East because they were once the St. Louis Cardinals. Which still doesn't make sense of course.

lol St. Louis has had both both an NFC West AND an NFC East team.



The Rams won't be the only team besides New York teams that don't play in the city that is in their team name. The Cowboys haven't played in Dallas since the 60s/early 70s I'm pretty sure.






oh god the old NFC West with the Niners, Rams, FALCONS, and Saints :lol


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

:lmao Can't wait to watch the Rams lose in a new glittery $100 billion stadium! All kidding aside, congrats to the people of LA on getting back their team!

And my heart goes out to everyone in St. Louis. As someone who comes from a city that once lost their team (and I'm still waiting for that team to return :side, I know all too well how this feels.



Pratchett said:


> My hats off to guys like @The Absolute and other fans of the Cleveland Browns that have put up with far more than I ever have. I don't know how you do it. You are all better than I am.


Thank you, sir. We usually rant about our fuck-ups and/or make (or laugh at) jokes about us. Mike Polk Jr. is a perfect example of that. If you haven't heard of him, he came up with the term "factory of sadness" in a youtube rant about the Browns. It's required viewing for every Cleveland fan. We just laugh to keep from crying and cling to our blind loyalty. That game must have been a heartbreaker for Cincy. But keep your head up, brother. At least you guys consistently make the playoffs and aren't the laughing stock of the leage.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

MrMister said:


> oh god the old NFC West with the Niners, Rams, FALCONS, and Saints :lol


Back when I was three years old I would constantly scrutinize this. :lmao

Always thought the NFL was geographically challenged. 

Kind of wish the Saints and Falcons would go back to the NFC West, though. Seahawks and Cardinals can leave. :side:


----------



## Str8EdgePUNK (Oct 13, 2008)

I have mixed feelings on this STL/LA Rams deal. Its good that the LA gets their team back after all these years. But it sucks for the people of STL losing their team. Those people are mostly nuts anyway I hope they dont do anything crazy like tear their city up again.


For the record how many NFL teams does the state of California need?...4?.....Oakland, San Fransisco, San Diego, and LA???....>WTF??? Some states dont have any teams. What about Oklahoma? What about Kansas? 


Oh and by the way...GO CHIEFS!!!!!


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Todd Gurley is going to be a superstar in L.A.



Str8EdgePUNK said:


> I have mixed feelings on this STL/LA Rams deal. Its good that the LA gets their team back after all these years. But it sucks for the people of STL losing their team. Those people are mostly nuts anyway I hope they dont do anything crazy like tear their city up again.
> 
> 
> For the record how many NFL teams does the state of California need?...4?.....Oakland, San Fransisco, San Diego, and LA???....>WTF??? Some states dont have any teams. What about Oklahoma? What about Kansas?
> ...


The largest city in Kansas is Wichita. Even factoring in the surrounding metropolitan area, it has a population of ~670,000. That's nowhere near big enough to justify a team. Every current NFL team plays in a metropolitan market with a population of _at least_ 1 million, with the exception of the Packers who are another story altogether (but also play within 2 hours of Milwaukee, which certainly fits the bill).

Oklahoma City (or, to a lesser extent, Tulsa) would have a somewhat valid argument, but fuck Oklahoma.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

fuck the divisional round im entertained enough :lmao


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

RetepAdam. said:


> Todd Gurley is going to be a superstar in L.A.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Portland deserves an NFL team before any of those tiny ass central plains towns, but they'll never get one


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Godway said:


> Porter was there because he's Joey Porter: Professional Shit Talker. He went out to check on Brown, then talk shit on Bengals because he knew they'd do exactly what they did. How did he know this? Because he knows their players are immature morons. Don't get butthurt just because Porter is smarter than them. The guy who got flagged was Pacman Jones. Should Pacman Jones be allowed to play Professional Football? No. He should be flagged just for tying his cleats and his owner should be fined for employing him.


LOL, solid post. I fucking despised Joey Porter during his playing years, but you have to give him credit for using his head during this game. The moment the Bengals' players got fiesty, Porter put his hands up and backed away, while they kept going. Shit was too funny.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Quick daft question for those with good NFL knowledge.

I've got a database in Football Manager with the NFL teams in, you can pick rivalries for each of the teams etc, found a list of those.

Are there any match ups in NFL that would be classed as Derby Matches as with 'soccer'. i can think of Jets/Giants - New York Derby etc? but are there any that have named games, eg Old Firm, Tyne-Wear for NFL?

The Colts/Pats games have a name?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Hue Jackson is officially the Browns coach. Not sure why that was the best job he could get when Cutler's OC got a better one and Bucs OC was likely going to get a better one too, but oh well. 

edit: he gets a larger say and more money apparently. that's also a plus. better hope he gets more than a couple of seasons if he wants to turn the browns around though. :deandre


BAH! Humbled... said:


> Quick daft question for those with good NFL knowledge.
> 
> I've got a database in Football Manager with the NFL teams in, you can pick rivalries for each of the teams etc, found a list of those.
> 
> ...


no such thing in american sports breh. Teams have names, but not the rivalries themselves.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Magic said:


> no such thing in american sports breh. Teams have names, but not the rivalries themselves.


There are for some NBA/NHL games but not NFL is seems.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

And the coaching carousel continues! Welcome to the factory of sadness, Hue Jackson! Can't wait to watch you get fired in 2 seasons!


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

On the fence if Davis decides to bring the Raiders here. It will actually help the business I am in(downtown) with the Alamodome just being down the road, but the inevitability of the new stadium being built between here and Austin, is only going to make the clusterfuck that is the i35 traffic ten times worse. I'll go to the games when they are at the Alamodome, but probably not at the new stadium. 

I do believe we have the want for a team, and it would definitely be cheaper to build a new stadium here than in Cali. Plus all them players get a raise with no state income tax.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Well I am disappointed that the Rams are moving to LA and I have been a fan of them since they were in STL. Our shitty owner only cares about building a new stadium out west than trying to improve the product on the field. He still hasn't fired Fisher yet. He probably still won't care about the performance of the team until they get that new stadium built. The fans of STL do deserve a team and I hope one day they do get one back. 

Will I jump ship to another team? No. I can't see myself doing that. I love my Rams despite their performance on the field for the past decade. They haven't been the playoffs since 05. LA Rams fans will see what the STL Rams fan have been through and will come to hate the mediocrity of the team. Kronke won't care until that new stadium is complete and then he will probably start caring. 

STL will still be the Greatest Show On Turf.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

On the bright side, I heard Hue Jackson did a pretty good job as the Raiders head coach. We hired quickly and we got one of our top picks, which is a rarity for us. Plus, his hiring has ensured that the Manziel era in Cleveland is over and we're almost certainly going to draft a new QB with our #2 pick (likely Jared Goff or Paxton Lynch). If we give him more than 2 seasons to turn it around, we might finally start heading in the right direction.


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

Bubba Chuck said:


> Well I am disappointed that the Rams are moving to LA and I have been a fan of them since they were in STL. Our shitty owner only cares about building a new stadium out west than trying to improve the product on the field. He still hasn't fired Fisher yet. He probably still won't care about the performance of the team until they get that new stadium built. The fans of STL do deserve a team and I hope one day they do get one back.
> 
> Will I jump ship to another team? No. I can't see myself doing that. I love my Rams despite their performance on the field for the past decade. They haven't been the playoffs since 05. LA Rams fans will see what the STL Rams fan have been through and will come to hate the mediocrity of the team. Kronke won't care until that new stadium is complete and then he will probably start caring.
> 
> STL will still be the Greatest Show On Turf.












#NEVERGIVEUP 


Seriously though, sorry you lost your team. It was real shitty on the NFL's part when they said there was no $100 mil to loan them, then turn around and offer it to the Chargers and Raiders to help towards their potential stadiums.


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

Chiefs/Rams - Governor's cup - recently finalized.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Welp, with the Rams in the news for one thing, it's unfortunate that their former running back is in the news for another.


Lawrence Phillips found dead in prison at age 40


http://www.usatoday.com/story/sports/nfl/2016/01/13/lawrence-phillips-death-prison/78742058/


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

BAH! Humbled... said:


> Quick daft question for those with good NFL knowledge.
> 
> I've got a database in Football Manager with the NFL teams in, you can pick rivalries for each of the teams etc, found a list of those.
> 
> ...


Named rivalries are more of a college football thing. At one time in American history, the college game was far more popular. No one really cared about what pro football players did. Pro baseball was god/king then. Things started to change in the 70s.

For instance in college football Alabama/Auburn is called the Iron Bowl. Texas/Oklahoma is the Red River Shootout (the Red River is the border of both states.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

BAH! Humbled... said:


> *There are for some NBA/NHL games *but not NFL is seems.





i don't know of any? like there's the winter classic, but that's specifically for a game every time of the year, but not for any specific rivalry.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Magic said:


> i don't know of any? like there's the winter classic, but that's specifically for a game every time of the year, but not for any specific rivalry.


Freeway Series - Dodgers/Angels
Hallway Series - Lakers/Clippers
I-35 Derby - Spurs/Mavericks
I-94 Derby - Cubs/Brewers
Lone Star Series - Astros/Rangers
Show Me Series - KC Chiefs/St.L Cardinals
Subway Series - Mets/Yankees
Sunshine State Derby - Heat/Magic
Battle of Ohio - Reds/Indians

I've turned up so far..


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

BAH! Humbled... said:


> Freeway Series - Dodgers/Angels
> Hallway Series - Lakers/Clippers
> I-35 Derby - Spurs/Mavericks
> I-94 Derby - Cubs/Brewers
> ...




Crosstown Cup- Cubs/White Sox


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

BAH! Humbled... said:


> Freeway Series - Dodgers/Angels
> Hallway Series - Lakers/Clippers
> I-35 Derby - Spurs/Mavericks
> I-94 Derby - Cubs/Brewers
> ...


never heard any of the basketball ones. :draper2


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Magic said:


> never heard any of the basketball ones. :draper2


Me neither :lol


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

Magic said:


> never heard any of the basketball ones. :draper2


Never heard it as I-35 derby, just simply the I-35 rivalry:shrug


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

HardKoR said:


> Never heard it as I-35 derby, just simply the I-35 rivalry:shrug


Yeah its the I-35 Rivalry but as the game has a title. It'd be classed a Derby match in the UK.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Devante Swing said:


> Welp, with the Rams in the news for one thing, it's unfortunate that their former running back is in the news for another.
> 
> 
> Lawrence Phillips found dead in prison at age 40
> ...


When he murdered the guy a couple months ago, I misread the bottom line as Phillips being murdered, so now that he finally has been, I'm not shocked


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

football is about to collapse anyway


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

> Show Me Series - KC Chiefs/St.L Cardinals


what is this

NFL playing MLB:side:

I assume that's supposed to be KC Royals.

No one calls any of these by these names by the way. They might be called that, but no one uses these terms.

Subway Series is the only one close to being a thing. It's kind of a thing.

@Joff: How is football about to collapse?


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

MrMister said:


> what is this
> 
> NFL playing MLB:side:
> 
> ...


Shit, yes it is, cheers.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

BAH! Humbled... said:


> Freeway Series - Dodgers/Angels
> Hallway Series - Lakers/Clippers
> I-35 Derby - Spurs/Mavericks85
> I-94 Derby - Cubs/Brewers
> ...


Royals-Cardinals are also known as the I-70 Showdown/Series...like it was in the '85 World Series. 



Str8EdgePUNK said:


> I have mixed feelings on this STL/LA Rams deal. Its good that the LA gets their team back after all these years. But it sucks for the people of STL losing their team. Those people are mostly nuts anyway I hope they dont do anything crazy like tear their city up again.


I don't see the city of St. Louis trying for another team. This is the 2nd time they've lost a team, the mayor has said we're done with the NFL. Maybe that will change down the road, but for now I think the city needs to focus on the Cardinals and the Blues as well as working on the negative that came out of the Ferguson matters. 

As for the Rams in LA, Kroenke better be willing to spend the money and put a competitive team on the field. That team has been putrid for years and that's part of the reason why the fans stopped coming to games. I have to wonder if he was serious at all about keeping the team in the city. If you don't build a winning team, the fans will not stick around. Fifteen years from now, we could be in the same situation all over again. 



MrMister said:


> Named rivalries are more of a college football thing. At one time in American history, the college game was far more popular. No one really cared about what pro football players did. Pro baseball was god/king then. Things started to change in the 70s.
> 
> For instance in college football Alabama/Auburn is called the Iron Bowl. Texas/Oklahoma is the Red River Shootout (the Red River is the border of both states.


Only NFL one I know of is Steelers-Browns...been the Turnpike Rivalry and the Rust Bowl.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

@Chip Kelly are you going to be a Niners fan now?

Chip Kelly was hired by the San Francisco 49ers. He is their new Head Coach.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

A little tune I heard on the 9 to NOON Radio Production from Minneapolis a week or so ago.. I thought it was pretty good, however karma always bites back and easy 27 yard kicks get missed. Anyway enjoy.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Chiefs OC Doug Pederson is expected to be the Eagles next head coach. I wonder if this is a good or bad thing for EDP.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Chip Kelly.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Arcade said:


> Chiefs OC Doug Pederson is expected to be the Eagles next head coach. I wonder if this is a good or bad thing for EDP.


Definitely a bad thing. ac


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

It's collapsing because we're decades away from cyborg technologies needed to keep gronk on the field and brady as well.



nfl needs cyborg brady


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

No Brown no Williams for Pitt.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

rip Steelers because Ben is fucked up too.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

@MrMister Would you accept the San Antonio Raiders in to your life?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Stax Classic said:


> @MrMister Would you accept the San Antonio Raiders in to your life?


I've discussed this with LC and DROW.

Yes Stax, the San Antonio Raiders would actually challenge my Cowboys fandom. Raiders are pretty much my AFC team already. They are a very distant second to my Cowboys, but they'd get closer to my heart if they were in San Antonio.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

sounds like sars to me 

If MrMister becomes a Raider fan our low key bromance is so done


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Fuck now I'm really torn.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Austin Raiders could ut though


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Change their name to the Austin Houstons.

This is Horns country. No NFL team will ever come here.


----------



## Kuja (Aug 22, 2008)

You guys better trip up this week because my point predictions are killing me in the predictions game.  I'm almost in last from the remaining survivors. If the Broncos lose I think a chunk of us are gone! 

I say the Broncos survive. Steelers are unpredictable most of the time, but this is just too much and the Denver defense can handle them. Peyton with home field in the NFC championship game ended well last time they made it there. 

I have no clue about Pats/Chiefs. One team is red hot with 11 wins (I think) after a slow start and the other stumbled in to the playoffs after a strong start. They are opposites. I am actually very interested in watching this game! I cannot wait.


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

Let me just clear the air on the Porter and the Bengals. Most of you aren't "Steelers" fans and I mean hard core Steelers fans. I don't care how many of you are Bengals fans. What Burfict did was complete bullshit and entirely unprofessional. You can pretend in your little bubble that it was unintentional, but that just goes to show how delusional "fans" really are. Speaking of the fans. The trash being thrown at an injured player, our QB, Ben Roethlisberger as he is carted off the field was a representation of what would happen later. This truly goes to show the "Bungles" are just as low class as some of their fans. Perfect team for the perfect fans (minority of their fans). It would be foolish of me to assume that all Cincy fans behave this way.

Joey Porter is a well respected man in the NFL. He had every right to be out there addressing the mess that just happened. May I remind you that Burfict celebrated his hit on Bell earlier this year while Bell was still down and clearly injured. May I remind you that Burfict intentionally hit Ben below the knees earlier in the season that went uncalled drawing no flag. Burfict like many of past and present Bengals players are unprofessional children who don't respect the game. This type of player is all too familiar to this organization and it's fans. You can't let a child do whatever it wants and at some point you have to put that child in it's place. The NFL realized this and the suspension was necessary. 

Notice the Bungles player bumping Joey Porter? Funny, he has to come from behind Joey Porter like a coward. This team is full of cowards who are disgracing the franchise that has never really had a respectable name to it. You don't have to be a Bungles fan to realize and they know this to be true. It was an emotional game and a good one at that. Then the cheap shots started to happen and it didn't take long for the Bungles to start their bullshit. The hit on Brown was beyond dirty and the fact that Pac Man Jones called Brown out and then apologized for it because he is such a fool in the first place. What kind of humans are they hiring? The best part of it all is this. Ben comes back out and wins the game. Your team stinks and so does your city. Be happy you get to travel to Pittsburgh and play us, a real organization with the most Super Bowls.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

He had 0 right to be on the field ever as long as there;s still time on the game clock. He's a coach, coaches have NO place on the field. He's a punk, and just makes his race look bad when he ;loses his cool like this and it's plastered every where. It's guys like him that keep blacks from getting better hobs in the NFL. Maybe the media has an anti-black bias, with this getting blown up more than Munchek, but at least Munchek knew where he was supposed to be and wasn't instigating.


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

Broncs, chiefs, cards, hawks

... westside :side:


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

I find it highly amusing that any steeler fan would think they have some type of objective opinion on what happened with potter at all. :drake1


it was a scumbag move and he shouldn't have been where he was. both teams played like scumbags.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

I really hope we win on Sunday.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Chiefs over Pats
Hawks over Panthers
Cards over Packers
Broncos over Steelers


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

not very confident about the game, feeling like the Chiefs will get us

I'll go Panthers, Broncos, Cardinals for sure and my head says Chiefs


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

@AryaDark



MrMister said:


> I've discussed this with LC and DROW.
> 
> Yes Stax, the San Antonio Raiders would actually challenge my Cowboys fandom. Raiders are pretty much my AFC team already. They are a very distant second to my Cowboys, but they'd get closer to my heart if they were in San Antonio.


Apparently Mark Davis has already secured a parcel e of land that is practically right between San Antonio and Austin. They would be called the "San Antonio Raiders" if they move, of course, but they'd effectively be just as much Austin's NFL team as well. 

Derek Carr and Charles Woodson were at last night's WARRIORS game. So many East Bay football fans would be utterly distraught to see the Raiders move including one of my best friends. :cry

An interesting storyline to keep track of, though...

Also :lmao at EDP's reaction to the purported hiring of Doug Pederson by the Eagles...
@TKOK

Speaking of the Eagles, the Niners' hiring of Chip Kelly has me fairly underwhelmed, at best. Also it means that :kaep is almost certainly going to be returning and probably destined to be the starting quarterback for the 2016 team. As @THE SHIV noted to me via rep, if Chip's defense-obliterating accelerated offense puts the Niners out of their misery with ebullient alacrity, it would perhaps be far preferable to the slow-motion drudgery of the Hodor... er, I mean, Jim Tomsula "reign" as head coach.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Deso can't even tag me when he mentions :kaep returning :mcgee1 Who does he think got that smilie on here? Who drafted him and used him as a keeper for 3 years!


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Sorry, @Stax Classic. :kaep


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

Davante Adams & Andrew Quarless ruled out with David Bakhtiari and Sam Shields listed as probable and questionable respectively. Adams and Quarless weren’t very productive this past season (for various reasons) so I don’t think losing either is a huge loss. Even when Adams was healthy, the Packers were trying to work Abbrederis into the offense more. Getting Bakhtiari and Shields back will help a lot.

I don’t think this game will be another blowout, but I’ll be surprised if Green Bay wins.

Nick Collins is being inducted in the Packers hall of fame. :mark:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Stax Classic said:


> Deso can't even tag me when he mentions :kaep returning :mcgee1 Who does he think got that smilie on here? Who drafted him and used him as a keeper for 3 years!


And started him over Aaron Rodgers


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

MrMister said:


> And started him over Aaron Rodgers


This can't be real! :kobe9


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Magic said:


> I find it highly amusing that any steeler fan would think they have some type of objective opinion on what happened with potter at all. :drake1
> 
> 
> it was a scumbag move and he shouldn't have been where he was. both teams played like scumbags.


Porter was that way as a player. He played with a chip on his shoulder, talked trash, and was ready to throw down at the drop of a helmet. Why people would have thought he would change his stance just because he became a coach is beyond me. They knew what they were getting when they hired him. 

Kelly to the 49ers could be a great thing for Kapernick. This is pretty much his last chance to shine if that's the case, whereas with any other coach he would already be on his way out. Now, we'll see what Kelly can do and if his system in Oregon will work here. He just needs to remember that he has to work now with the players he has and that you can't just plug anyone in to do the job. 

Predictions this weekend for me...

Patriots beat Chiefs...Chefs are on a roll right now but Tom Brady always finds a way. 

Cardinals beat Packers...Pack has been inconsistent this year, great game has usually followed with a stinker or two. 

Panthers beat Seahawks...Cam is on a mission this year, he wants to show he is now the best QB in the league and the Panthers want to show 15-1 was not a fluke. 

Steelers beat Broncos- Peyton still has some rust to shake off, plus he always somehow finds a way to blow games in spectacular fashion. As much as we would like to see Brady vs. Manning one last time, his career ends here.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Hall of Fame talk

Morten Andersen, Steve Atwater, Don Coryell, Terrell Davis, Tony Dungy, Alan Faneca, Brett Favre, Kevin Greene, Marvin Harrison, Joe Jacoby, Edgerrin James, John Lynch, Terrell Owens, Orlando Pace and Kurt Warner.


Favre is obviously in. Pace is the best lineman here, though Jacoby needs in too (all these guys are HOFers). Greene is your QB killer this time. One of Harrison and Owens is in, maybe both. That's 4 or 5. I don't think they'll put in two QBs in the same year, but Warner will get in at some point. 

ENSHRINE TERRELL DAVIS

Favre and Pace for sure. Greene is highly likely. After that I'd be ok with anyone here getting in since they all belong. Maybe Lynch and Atwater are borderline to some, but I'd put both in at some point. No question with me.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Cardinals beat Packers - Inconsistency plus a good cardinal run defence which limits the Packers weapons puts them at a disadvantage. 

Broncos beat Steelers
Big Ben is questionable and if he's out Landry Jones doesn't beat Peyton Manning in the playoffs. If he's in, well Peyton will have to recapture that old magic. 

Patriots beat Chiefs 
Edleman, Amandola, and Gronk questionable but it doesn't matter, Pats don't lose this early. 

Seahawks beat Panthers
It's very tough to choose against a team that consistently gets it done.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Has there ever been a season when both conference title games were between division rivals?


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

RyanPelley said:


> Has there ever been a season when both conference title games were between division rivals?


1980- Raiders beat Chargers, Eagles beat Cowboys
1982- Dolphins beat Jets, Redskins beat Cowboys

Only ones I can remember.

BTW, prayers to Chris Mortensen, who has revealed he has throat cancer. 

@MrMister ... for the HOF...Favre should be first-ballot. I would put T.O. and Harrison there as well, as at one time they could be arguably the best receivers in the game. Warner might be borderline. The beginning and end of his careers were great, the middle of his career was meh at best.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

My picks:

Patriots
Cardinals
Seahawks
Broncos


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Patriots
Packers sad
Panthers
Broncos


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

MrMister said:


> Hall of Fame talk
> 
> Morten Andersen, Steve Atwater, Don Coryell, Terrell Davis, Tony Dungy, Alan Faneca, Brett Favre, Kevin Greene, Marvin Harrison, Joe Jacoby, Edgerrin James, John Lynch, Terrell Owens, Orlando Pace and Kurt Warner.
> 
> ...


FAVRE :mark: might as well just not even bother with a vote because he is so obvious. Dungy spearheaded an entire defensive scheme that reigned through with high success for awhile even down to Lovie's Bears. Plus Dungy has a SB ring and built the team and scheme (though Monte gets some credit there too) of another. Remember too, Dungy left the game early for a coach and only HC for 13 years. Stand-up guy too so he should and I bet he does get in this year. If Doleman gets in, so should Greene who was a better player I think he'd get in this year. I'd be surprised if this isn't Harrison's year since that gun shit has settled down. That is four, you'd just need to throw in one more. 


Of that list though IMO.* Favre, Dungy, Harrison, Owens* (though I bet just to be a dick they make Owens wait a year for his reputation obviously he is a HOFmer),* Warner* ( yes he has been blessed with tremendous weapons most his career and did end up losing out a job to Eli once but his prime with pre-2004 rules/2009 safety emphasis was all-time good and shit, there haven't been too many QBs at all as good of big game QBs as Warner. Plus, he played excellent into old age), *Greene, Jacoby, Faneca*[/B], *probably Pace *, *borderline Atwater* are all HOFmers. 

Morten Anderson kind of the Jamie Moyer of NFL, coryell im not familiar with, Davis had a historic prime, but he was a focal point who had 3 stud seasons and 4 good ones in a perfect system. IMO, a HOFmer needs a bit more longevity than that. The Edge I'd have in the "hall of very good", but I wouldve had Bettis in that same category and he is in so Edge being the better back imo. Edge gets in by Hall definition. I have my doubts Lynch gets in and I wouldnt have him in.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

BruiserKC said:


> 1980- Raiders beat Chargers, Eagles beat Cowboys
> 1982- Dolphins beat Jets, Redskins beat Cowboys
> 
> Only ones I can remember.
> ...


Warner was god tier when he was great though. I mean he's one of the best QBs I've ever seen. That means he's one of the greatest of his era, which means he's a Hall of Famer.

He has to be inducted at some point. Not saying he needs in this year, especially considering this needs to be Favre's time.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Chiefs
Arizona
Denver
Seattle


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

truelove said:


> Chiefs
> Arizona
> Denver
> Seattle


I wish it would happen, but it's not. The Chiefs will be swallowed up by the plague.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

It brings me a great deal of happiness to know that everyone will be cheering for us today. We will hopefully take care of the evilness from KC.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

WrestlingOracle said:


> FAVRE :mark: might as well just not even bother with a vote because he is so obvious. Dungy spearheaded an entire defensive scheme that reigned through with high success for awhile even down to Lovie's Bears. Plus Dungy has a SB ring and built the team and scheme (though Monte gets some credit there too) of another. Remember too, Dungy left the game early for a coach and only HC for 13 years. Stand-up guy too so he should and I bet he does get in this year. If Doleman gets in, so should Greene who was a better player I think he'd get in this year. I'd be surprised if this isn't Harrison's year since that gun shit has settled down. That is four, you'd just need to throw in one more.
> 
> 
> Of that list though IMO.* Favre, Dungy, Harrison, Owens* (though I bet just to be a dick they make Owens wait a year for his reputation obviously he is a HOFmer),* Warner* ( yes he has been blessed with tremendous weapons most his career and did end up losing out a job to Eli once but his prime with pre-2004 rules/2009 safety emphasis was all-time good and shit, there haven't been too many QBs at all as good of big game QBs as Warner. Plus, he played excellent into old age), *Greene, Jacoby, Faneca*[/B], *probably Pace *, *borderline Atwater* are all HOFmers.
> ...


Don Coryell introduced the vertical offense/heavy passing game to the NFL. Before him, the NFL itself was more run-oriented. Air Coryell, as it was known as in San Diego, not only had your QB/WR duos (Dan Fouts to John Jefferson, Wes Chandler, and Charlie Joiner) but introduced the tight end to the passing game heavily (Jackie Smith when Coryell was OC for the Cardinals, Kellen Winslow in SD), and all-purpose running backs that were used for more than just running (Lionel James, James Brooks, and Chuck Muncie). Today, you see that all over the league in many different varieties. That offensive style was used for the Greatest Show on Turf Rams teams, the Saints teams of the last 10 years, and the Cowboys teams of the last few years. He is unsung as he never won a Super Bowl, but his influence is well-known throughout the league. 

I would put Terrell Davis in. Even though he didn't have a long career, the question for a RB like him is if for a time was he the best running back or one of them? Gale Sayers is an example, he had a short career but there was a stretch where he was arguably one of the best running backs in the NFL. Davis was right up there for a few years, that should be enough for him to be in. I also use that argument in MLB. Sandy Koufax had a short career, but for a span from the early to mid 1960s he was arguably the best pitcher in the game.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Coryell never won a SB because I don't think those Chargers teams had any defenders:lol


Winning SBs is so freaking overrated too. It's pretty ridiculous actually.

You can win and lose a game on a coin flip, the bounce of fucked up shaped ball, injuries, and all other random things. Plus this game is the epitome of team. SBs are team accomplishments from the GM down to the punter.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Patriots, Cardinals, Panthers, Steelers


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

If it's the Packers and Panthers in the NFC title game, and Denver doesn't advance and the Patriots do, then whoever wins the NFC Championship regardless of the cheaters winning the Lamar Hunt trophy early next Sunday must go into Santa Clara with one mission, STOP..........THE..................PLAGUE.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Rooting for the Chiefs so I can live vicariously through them since the Bengals are still failures.

Don't really care about none of this though :StephenA


----------



## Kuja (Aug 22, 2008)

Edelman is already a beast!


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Late as hell but real quick predictions:

*Pats over Chiefs* (yes there is the "depth" argument and Pats are injured to oblivion but I'm not bettin against Brady when my high card is Alex Smith. Plus, this is Andy Reid who has reached his point in the schedule where he usually fucks up and he ain't got Charles to grind clock. Besides, I think BB can gameplan to take out Kelce taking out single weapons is Bellichick's calling card ) 
*Broncos over Steelers* handily
*As a Pack fan, I gotta go green and yellow by homerism*, though obv. the smarter choice is Cards. Hope 12 can pull some magic
*Panthers over Seahawks* as Carrol's luck finally runs out.


----------



## Kuja (Aug 22, 2008)

A game filled with 3rd downs so far, and both teams are converting them! 

Chiefs will regret not getting a touchdown out of that inspired drive. Never settle for 3 against the Pats. Play them fierce like the Giants or Jets.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Have all the home teams winning. Arizona most confident Carolina least confident. 

And that was an awful cheap shot by Amendola. Christ that may have been as bad as Burficts.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

WrestlingOracle said:


> Late as hell but real quick predictions:
> 
> *Pats over Chiefs* (yes there is the "depth" argument and Pats are injured to oblivion but I'm not bettin against Brady when my high card is Alex Smith. Plus, this is Andy Reid who has reached his point in the schedule where he usually fucks up and he ain't got Charles to grind clock. Besides, I think BB can gameplan to take out Kelce taking out single weapons is Bellichick's calling card )
> *Broncos over Steelers* handily
> ...


Carrol's luck runs out?!?!?!?

Did you watch the Super Bowl?


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

AIR DARK LORD BRADY


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Just because Sayers is in doesn't mean Davis should be in in my opinion.

Sayers does not belong in the HoF on his own, maybe as part of another exhibit say on guys who burned out too young, but he didn't play long enough.


----------



## Kuja (Aug 22, 2008)

Pats are scary. I'm quivering. 

Gotta respect the way they play. 

The turnover is exactly what they needed. the Chiefs rarely turn the ball over. Now the Pats are just battering them.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*GRONK*


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Rise lord Brady


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Lol back in the bin you go kansas


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

I don't know why anyone thought this would be a game.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Because KC were on a 9 game winning streak


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

I'm rooting for Green Bay! Go Packs Go!


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Godway said:


> I don't know why anyone thought this would be a game.


Please don't start saying that yet. Keep that to your self for a little while longer. :brady4


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Fucking bullshit missed call


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

It was an 11 game streak. It was a good match up on paper.


DARK LORD THOUGH


we're onto Cincinnati


but Joff..... Cincy is out

I said Cincinnati


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Of course the AFC is gonna be repped by either Brady, Manning, or Roethlisberger. Of course.

What a trash conference imo


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

yeah they're not on staffords level


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Don't care how it looked, that was not an easy win. Pats were lucky that a few deflections fell their way when they could have just as easily fallen KC's way in the 4thQ. Much respect to KC and their fans. An 11-game winning streak, not to mention a 30-0 road playoff win, is no fluke, and does not happen by accident. You pull that off and you're good, regardless of what some will say after this loss.

But now, now....

We're on to PIT/DEN.:brady3


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Joff said:


> yeah they're not on staffords level


Stafford would be the like the 5th best QB in that conference. That's pretty bad.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Well if my Pack go down (hopefully not and Mccarthy calls his best game of the season and Arod pulls one out of the hat so to speak), at least I get to listen to Michaels and Collinsworth call it and not Robo-Joe Don't Give a Fuck Buck. Makes it a little more palpable should it happen.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Perfect Poster said:


> Stafford would be the like the 5th best QB in that conference. That's pretty bad.


one conference is always better than the other. afc in the 2000s was substantially better.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

As always, the Chiefs remain the Chiefs.


----------



## Str8EdgePUNK (Oct 13, 2008)

CONGRATULATIONS PATRIOTS!!!!

You along with the refs shitty ass calls beat the Chiefs. I hope Tom Brady gets hit by a semi truck.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Great win by the Pats, both teams made some mistakes and dropped some balls. Was kinda tired listening and reading how the Pats would lose, some people here made it like the Chiefs were unbeatable. That first drive was fucking amazing though, so many just assumed Edelman would need a crutch just to move out there but he made an impact from the get go. 

Hoping Collins and Hightower are healthy enough for the AFC Title game, defense played well even though those super long million play drives were hard to watch. They won't have to worry about Peyton or Ben running around like Smith did this game.


----------



## Str8EdgePUNK (Oct 13, 2008)

Iron Man said:


> Great win by the Pats, both teams made some mistakes and dropped some balls. Was kinda tired listening and reading how the Pats would lose, some people here made it like the Chiefs were unbeatable. That first drive was fucking amazing though, so many just assumed Edelman would need a crutch just to move out there but he made an impact from the get go.
> 
> Hoping Collins and Hightower are healthy enough for the AFC Title game, defense played well even though those super long million play drives were hard to watch. They won't have to worry about Peyton or Ben running around like Smith did this game.


Bullshit more like they were sucking the Patriots dick the entire game. 

Go Panthers!


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Str8EdgePUNK said:


> Bullshit more like they were sucking the Patriots dick the entire game.
> 
> Go Panthers!


Berry was looking for Gronk dick but got faked out :gronk


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Joff said:


> It was an 11 game streak. It was a good match up on paper.
> 
> 
> DARK LORD THOUGH
> ...


Smh. This will never get old. 

I don't drink, but I feel like having one :thirst


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

https://twitter.com/johnbreech/status/688524552708591616

:aryalol


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

AryaDark said:


> https://twitter.com/johnbreech/status/688524552708591616
> 
> :aryalol


thought he would have learned from the sb


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Touchdown Packers!


----------



## Kuja (Aug 22, 2008)

Pats have been to five straight AFC games. Every contender has to go through them at one point. That is why they are so hated. They have trolled us all at some point. Andy learned nothing and blew the game, but the fumble and the following drive for a TD really showed how opportunistic the Pats truly are. They are the Edge of the NFL.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Dat interception.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

AryaDark said:


> https://twitter.com/johnbreech/status/688524552708591616
> 
> :aryalol


https://twitter.com/PFTCommenter/status/688521076800925696?ref_src=twsrc^tfw

:sodone


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

That TD drive by the Cards tho.... what a game.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

:done that Touchdown


----------



## Kuja (Aug 22, 2008)

The stadium is possessed. Miracle catches happen all the time there when it comes to the post season. Giants, Seattle, Cardinals.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Good job Cards! 

McCarthy looks like such an asshole. Palmer's reaction after that TD though, lol.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Yet anoteher Cards/Packers playoff game that is fucking with my heartrate. Jesus.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Hopefully this doesn''t end out on an uncalled facemask housed by Arizona. Ive seen that movie once dont wanna see it again.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

.........


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

:lmao This goddamn game.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

RODGERS DOES IT AGAIN!!!! HAIL MARY, FULL OF GRACE, THE LORD IS WITH THEE!!! :mark:


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

wow just wow, Rodgers!


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

2 astonishing throws and catches. WOW...!


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*OH MY GOD*

:rodgers


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

I had a out of body experience off that throw.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Im a need a godamn respirator after this THE BAD MOTHER FUCKING MAN


----------



## Ten410 (Apr 8, 2012)

Damn, this game is playing with my emotions big time.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

holy fuck. What a throw.


----------



## Kuja (Aug 22, 2008)

OT! Rodgers is amazing! ^_^


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)




----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

not enough fuckery imo


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

some questionable calls by arians here. If the Cards lose, Arians wont hear the end of it.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

LARRY FUCKING FITZGERALD!!!


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

what a run!! this game !! this fucking game dammit!


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Cards got by on three things tonight: 1) good plays on offense when they needed it, 2) sheer dumbass luck and 3) that no-call on 3rd and 20, which *SHOULD HAVE BEEN* pass interference.

Game of the fucking year though.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Once again, a Dom Capers team breaks contain and cannot bring someone down. I realize the D got alot of turnovers today but goddamnit when is this buffoon gone Ted? Guy has hardly been shit since Woodson left. And on a Brett Favre signature no less. I need some oxygen.

edit: BNrett Favre special on the game ender I mean. Seriosuly though, a stiff arm from a receiver jacking you up that bad and Fitz finding himself that open. Of all people Fitz? Surely defense remembers that sick playoff run Fitz had in 08?

edit 2: I take some of this back I went overboard in a fan passion moment.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Unbelievable. Just unbelievable.

Fitz + Playoffs = GOD


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Man that was GOAT tier game


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Fuck the Cardinals.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Fitz with almost 200 yards receiving :steebiej


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

after all that, that overtime was kind of anticlimatic.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

those first 3 q's were awful. the 4th and OT though was HNNNNNNNG


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*STAR OF THE GAME: ALEX SMITH








*


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

One of the greatest games I can remember watching, GB should be kicking themselves for kicking FGs early on. But damn I feel so fucking bad for Rodgers, not sure what the defense was doing leaving Fitz wide open. Seriously, if I were him I'd be legit furious.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

I pray that the football gods make tomorrow's games at least *HALF* as insane as this one. So much fuckery...


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Again though, does the defense not fucking know that there is one HOFmer on this team who happens to be a terror in the playoffs. How on earth is someone not staying with him and how on earth does a Fitz stiffarm jack a defender up that bad and NOBODY could bring him down.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

That was a pretty good game, IMO.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

GB's defense was good until that play. They had some turnovers and held Zona to 20. They should have sacked Palmer on that play too.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Incredible stuff. The Hail Mary being completed, Fitzy going off in response, total craziness.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

As I come to reality off a brief fan passion moment, you gotta in wrestling terms rate that ***** easy. What a hell of a game to spectate when the emotions settle.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

I'm just devesated how that game turned out. I feel terrible for Rodgers to go out there and pull off a Hail Mary AGAIN and have them to lose like that. Just hope Packers will have a better season next year with Jordy back.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

rooting for pittsburgh tomorrow. i fucking hate denver


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

AryaDark said:


> *STAR OF THE GAME: ALEX SMITH
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lmao 

Astonishing. :clap 

Simply astonishing. :clap 



Godway said:


> Incredible stuff. The Hail Mary being completed, Fitzy going off in response, total craziness.





Rodgers said:


> I'm just devesated how that game turned out. I feel terrible for Rodgers to go out there and pull off a Hail Mary AGAIN and have them to lose like that. Just hope Packers will have a better season next year with Jordy back.


I had to drive over to a friend's home several miles away and was just able to make it there a few moments before the Aaron Rodgers Hail Mary, which, by itself, is one of the most incredible feats I have personally ever seen on an NFL field. :sodone

And then the FLIP FIASCO flummoxed and frustrated and floored and foreshadowed and fantastically forecast the fallibility of friends and falstaffs everywhere... :sodone

It was as though the head referee were Barbara Stanwyck in the 1945 comedy _Christmas in Connecticut_ and he could not flip a pancake. 

...Then... The Final F: FITZ... :sodone

The finality of the frenetic fray forsakes friend and foe alike, however, does it not?


Abandoning awkward alliteration of apocryphal advantage...


As grand as that ending was, it would have been far better if Aaron Rodgers and the Packers had been given the opportunity to respond once more. The argument that the utter defensive breakdown forces the forfeiting of the Packers' position in that regard--which is fundamentally what the overtime rules state, based on their construction--is a valid rationale for, in effect, punitively disallowing them the opportunity to respond. Yet it made for a disquieting conclusion, as though we had all been invited to a fastidiously formal and faithful stage adaptation of _Hamlet_, three-and-a-half hours long and fulsome with every last tumultuous twist and turn of the expansive narrative as established by the _Good Quarto_, and yet had seen the performance conclude with the most abrupt of conclusions, with the brawl between Laertes and Hamlet by Ophelia's graveside still raging, the denouement belonging to Elsinore never presented.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Green Bay was robbed!


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Joff said:


> rooting for pittsburgh tomorrow. i fucking hate denver


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Hail Larry! :mark:

So awesome watching that smug Rodgers lose and in that fashion!


----------



## AT&T Stadium (Aug 25, 2015)

Good game but god damnit, I had AZ at -6.5. Couldn't hold down the Pack with a minute left and 95 yards to go? Seriously?

Oh well. Onto making some back with Denver and Carolina.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Arizona giving Green Bay the FITZ tonight.

Todd Pettengill writing my scripts.

oh and the Pats more or less dominated a team that had 11 wins in a row w/some relative ease. That's why I picked them to repeat prior to the season beginning.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

> EatDatPussy445 ‏@OGEatDatPussy 26m26 minutes ago Bakersfield, CA
> 
> i was talking to this girl that said shes a positive eagles fan...I HUNG THE PHONE UP ON THAT BITCH! YOU OF THEM DELUSIONAL MUTHAFUCKAZ SMFH


:sodone


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)




----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Motherfucker hung up because the pizza man was at the door :maisie*


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

i wish they had kept kelly for more reactions. i guess sf doing well would be the next best thing


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Guess I'll have to live my Vikings SB dreams through our old ballboy


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

Amazing comeback after that interception touchdown was revoked! WOW! #ThankYouCardinals 

- Vic


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

The coin flip debacle is ridiculous and I’m curious if there is anything in the rulebook regarding allowing a team to recall when there is a do over. I agree with Rodgers when he said "I think he was trying to avoid the embarrassment of what just happened, he flipped it quickly.” Ultimately it comes down to the defense executing and keeping the Cardinals out of the end zone. College football overtime > NFL overtime

The Packers put up a hell of a fight, but came up short in the end. I think they’ll be a much better team next season and I’m already looking forward to the continued growth of some of their younger players.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

College football OT is terrible imo. I think the current NFL OT is perfect aside from refs failing at flipping a fucking coin. I'm just glad a FG doesn't win the game anymore on the 1st possession.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

College over time is indeed the fucking worse, let's play fucking eight overtimes because no one can stop a drive that starts at extra point kick distance


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Yeah, amazing game last night. Left me on the edge of my seat. Rodgers is getting good at those hail mary passes. 

As for the OT debate, both leagues have their pros and cons. I do think the 2nd team deserves 1 shot to possess the ball regardless of what the 1st team does in the NFL. But don't do it like college though, do it with kickoffs and make teams have to drive the length of the field instead of just putting both teams on their opponents' own 25. Have never liked that shit tbh.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Over time should just be 7 on 7 like hockey tbstax


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

i was at a bar last night and everyone was like :JLC2 when rodgers did it again


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Cardinals fucked up by blitzing him on that play tbh. Should've just rushed 2 or 3 defenders and had everyone else in the end zone, maybe leave 1 or 2 guys 5 to 10 yards outside of it. On top of that, it was an amazing throw by Rodgers considering he was falling down but still got enough on it to get it in the end zone.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

it was 3 perfect throws in a row. the first one should have been PI on 3rd down but no call. the 4th and 20. and then the hail mary. crazy


the dark lord would have been impressed


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

here's an OT idea, no kickers allowed

You elect to either attempt or defend, the offense starts at their 20, and must go for it on 4th downs, turning the ball over at that spot if they fail. First team to score a TD or force a turnover(including downs) after a FG wins.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Chrome said:


> Cardinals fucked up by blitzing him on that play tbh. Should've just rushed 2 or 3 defenders and had everyone else in the end zone, maybe leave 1 or 2 guys 5 to 10 yards outside of it. On top of that, it was an amazing throw by Rodgers considering he was falling down but still got enough on it to get it in the end zone.


Nah. You send the heat so he can't buy time to let guys get positioning downfield. He was just able to get it off regardless, but I like forcing the issue. Even if you send 5, you'll have more defenders back there than receivers. Just gotta BAT IT DOWN!

Starting to really wanna see the Cards win it all. Bruce Arians and his brass balls make me wish he was the Lions coach.

Edit: stax how can a team get a fg if no kickers are allowed?


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

Both teams getting at least one possession in overtime would be ideal. I don't know why the NFL didn't change the rules to that in the first place.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Nah, both teams getting a position is stupid. If you can drive the length of the field and score a TD, congrats. Go 80% of the way and kick a FG? Good luck. Makes sense.

Good catch PP, guess the 2nd position wasn't needed. Both teams should just go at it until someone gets a TD.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

That was fast


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Damn, Panthers going ham out the gate.

Said this last week about the Vikings, but I hope Carolina deals with the Seahawks problem so nobody else has to.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Woah, it's still early but the Panthers are outclassing the Seahawks.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Gonna be really boring if the championship games are just the highest seeds


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

WOW Carolina just WOW, such intensity in attack and defense, its gonna be a beatdown


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Holy shit. Seahawks are getting torn a new one and we JUST got started.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Welp. That was quick.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Seahawks offensive line needs to step up their game, Carolina is passing them quite easy


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Panthers aren't fucking around so far.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

carolina playing like seattle did a few years ago


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Someone wanna try to guess the final score?


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

skunked


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

Let's go, Panthers!

- Vic


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

kimino said:


> Someone wanna try to guess the final score?


23-4.


----------



## All Hope Is Gone (Mar 3, 2014)

Panthers blowing out the Seahawks. :mark:


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)




----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Omg this is like the Packers vs the Cardinals.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

This Game! hahahah, one way or another the play offs have been glorious


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)




----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Joff said:


>


Was literally about to post this.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

This reminds me of when Brock caught Heath Herring, Heath Herring stumbled back and Brock full sprints in and beat the fuck out of him. The Panthers are obviously Brock in this case.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

to quote the late, great, Hank Strahm from Super Bowl IV when he was miced for sound, "They're running around out there ;like a Chinese fire drill."


----------



## Crewz (Sep 20, 2015)

Who's ready for the Steelers to kick some ass today?


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

Im hearing seattle fans jumping off the bandwagon


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Don't think even the most diehard Panthers could've envisioned the game turning out like this. Still another half to go, so who knows?


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

i don't normally listen to the local radio here in Portland, but the melt downs could be delicious :curry2


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)




----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Agreed Steph, agreed


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Nice seahawks, the game needs to be like this


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Woah, THIS is the Seahawks that can legitimately catch up on a 5 possession game.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

I'm surprised at what a brilliant game Carolina is playing. They've been efficient as hell, and capitalizing on all of Seattle's mistakes. I don't think Seattle has enough time to pull off a miracle here. They needed to score a TD on their last possession if they wanted this to be close.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Not enough time left in the game for a full comeback


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

at least they made it interesting


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

10 point difference, Seahawks with 2 times out?, its possible for a comeback, its difficult for carolina to release themselves from the momentum of the seahawks.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

They'd have to score in like 30-40 seconds here if they want a comeback.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Hell of a play by Luke Kuechly. That was some ridiculous coverage for a LB.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

I don't know I did not like the way the Arizona play on saturday vs a weak Packers team.. I still have the Arizona in the superbowl tho


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

That's why you run up the score :bill 

Panthers couldn't do shit in the 2nd half. NFC title is up for grabs for sure. Panthers will struggle but I could see Palmer fucking up again.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

That was too close.










Dearly beloved, we are gathered here today for the #SeattleSeahawks . Congrats, #CarolinaPanthers !

- Vic


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

One more to go! Here comes Denver and Pittsburgh! Let's finish the divisional round with another blockbluster! :mark:


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Fuck New England! Fuck Bellichick! Fuck the white bastards who outplay the blacks like Edelman, Amendola, Gostkowski, the whites on the O-line, Brady and Gronk! Fuck those Illegals getting away with it all the time in the NFL. FUCK THE PLAGUE! Fuck the unis! Fuck em!


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Brady vs Manning XVII*


----------



## PeepShow (Jan 30, 2008)

Brady/Manning: Part 8. Can't w8.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Thank God. Fuck the Steelers and their inbred fans.


----------



## Kuja (Aug 22, 2008)

They cannot face the Pats and hope to win with field goals the whole game. They better not drop so many balls next week!


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

@Notorious *FUCK*


@Iron Man *THE*


@Joff *PATRIOTS*


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

I love being an evil cynical empire roud

:brady5


Being on the road in a place where the dark lord has struggled is not gonna be easy but I do expect a win for the empire good guys


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Good conference championship games next week. Predicting panthers and pats to meet up in the bowl.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Joff said:


> I love being an evil cynical empire roud
> 
> :brady5
> 
> ...


Was hoping the Steelers could've held on.

The Pats can win but playing in Denver is scary even if Peyton isn't that great. A week of Brady vs Manning though with everyone calling it the final encounter. 

Broncos have to be the favorites right?


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Iron Man said:


> Was hoping the Steelers could've held on.
> 
> The Pats can win but playing in Denver is scary even if Peyton isn't that great. A week of Brady vs Manning though with everyone calling it the final encounter.
> 
> Broncos have to be the favorites right?


I think we're the favorites. 


They beat us last time with no Edelman, Amendola, Gronk in the 4th/OT, Collins, etc.

We got everyone back and our defense is pretty underrated.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Joff said:


> I think we're the favorites.
> 
> 
> They beat us last time with no Edelman, Amendola, Gronk in the 4th/OT, Collins, etc.
> ...


That muffed punt changed everything in that game :mj2.

Our defense is underrated, hopefully Collins, Hightower and Mayo are good to go because stopping the run will be the top priority. 

Pats being the favorites is crazy, Denver can easily win this at home.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

I'm disappointed


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

Joff said:


> I think we're the favorites.
> 
> 
> They beat us last time with no Edelman, Amendola, Gronk in the 4th/OT, Collins, etc.
> ...


Can't really argue that, but I can say if there is one team that Brady has had trouble with in a non-home game for him, it is Denver. Either team can really win, as a Denver fan of course I hope my team wins, but Patriots are great.For Denver all depends on Manning and if our D can pressure Brady. If none of those happen, gg to my team.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

I am pleased with the outcome of that football game.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

I think NE is better. Like I said, being on the road sucks, but Denver hasn't impressed me. Pittsbrugh should have won that game but fumbled it away. That was without Brown, Bell/Williams.

They beat us getting every call in the book without Jules/Gronk/Dola



Regardless though, NFC is winning the SB


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Different week, different game.

The midseason matchup between the Broncos and Pats doesn't really tell us too much about what next week is going to look like. Pats were without Edelman, Amendola and Collins, while the Broncos were without Ware, Manning and lost Wolfe and Ward like 10 minutes into the game.

That having been said, the fact that Brock was able to roll up on the Patriots' defense like that is encouraging. I'm sure things will be a bit different with Collins in the mix, but the Broncos have generally run well against New England in the past, so that's a good place to start. Can't have any blown coverages like they had today. Beyond that, game's going to be determined by turnovers and who wins at the line of scrimmage.

EDIT — LMFAO @ blaming that loss on the refs, though. I know to expect that from Pats fans at this point, but it still cracks me up nonetheless.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Ughh so sick of Brady and Manning. This is why NFC > AFC.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Rodgers said:


> Ughh so sick of Brady and Manning. This is why NFC > AFC.


A wild Flacco appears!


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

nfc sent Johnson-Delhomme-McNabb-Hasselbeck-Grossman-Eli from 2002-2007 :shrug


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Chrome said:


> A wild Flacco appears!


And Flacco defeated Manning and Brady to get to the Super Bowl.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

joff's rep actually reminded me kubiak is the broncos coach. i forget this pretty much every week even after games. wade philips seems far more important.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Rodgers said:


> Ughh so sick of Brady and Manning. This is why NFC > AFC.


Not to mention with the injury in 08 Brady didn't get a crack at the playoffs and the wild Flacco appearance if Rahim Moore doesn't play absolutely idiotic blown coverage it is either Brady or Manning yet again :maury:

To be fair though: you got two all time QBs often with great supporting casts (though Brady I suppose doesn't have this every year but Peyton has) in a game that since 04 has really shifted rules to passer friendly and post-Brady injury steadily year-by-year softened rules in favor of weekly aerial shows and player safety. Bound to happen. In the 70s, minus a wild Redskins appearance ya got the very steady diet of Vikings/Cowboys morphing into years of Tarkenton vs Staubach.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

damn you Seattle.

If you had come back to win I'd be 8-0 on my playoff picks this year.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

People really do hate consistency :wee-bey 

HoF QBs leading their teams deep in the playoffs is terrible :/


----------



## Kuja (Aug 22, 2008)

8-0 in my picks, but my points are all messed up. I always pick final scores of 50. I need to stop watching college.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Iron Man said:


> People really do hate consistency :wee-bey
> 
> HoF QBs leading their teams deep in the playoffs is terrible :/


this was the best potential matchup for both conferences. don't let the geeks sway you, they're just made that their teams all suck.


including me, but at least i got peyton. :mj2


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

IN YOUR FACE KC




but joff that was yesterday



:mj2


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

very impressive result vs the Chiefs. we look so much better with Edelman back and Gronk close enough to 100% it's not funny. Edelman and Brady have a great cohesion, and I find him somewhat underrated. he may not be Brown/Thomas/Beckham/Jones/Nelson level elite WR but he's damn good

think we'll be rightful favourites vs Denver and I'd expect us to win, but you never know. Broncos have a good defensive group. Arizona/Carolina should be a cracker. still going to call Patriots vs Cardinals for the SB but the Panthers have been so good this year it's hard to believe that


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

To be fair, they could have done the same graphic no matter who won on Sunday, both Ben and Peyton have represented the AFC 3 times.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

That second half was too much to take. I knew Seattle wouldn't just quit and it is like in basketball when you start off the game shooting like 70 percent from the field. There is just no way you can keep that up over the course of a game. I just wish the play calling hadn't have gone into safe mode.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Five Thirty Eight has the current predictions as 61/39 in favor of Carolina and 59/41 in favor of Denver.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

The Fresh Prince of Boyle Heights said:


> That second half was too much to take. I knew Seattle wouldn't just quit and it is like in basketball when you start off the game shooting like 70 percent from the field. *There is just no way you can keep that up over the course of a game.* I just wish the play calling hadn't have gone into safe mode.


you clearly never saw the 2007 patriots.



and that is closest thing to a compliment i'll ever give to the pats. :mj


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Brady to Moss :sodone

That year at least


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Magic said:


> this was the best potential matchup for both conferences. don't let the geeks sway you, they're just made that their teams all suck.
> 
> 
> including me, but at least i got peyton. :mj2


For all the parity the NFL talks about, it's pretty lol when a whole 1/3 of the conference has made a SB in like 15 years.

And no matchup would've been enticing unless you get hard on the Brady/Manning/Big Ben circle jerk. It's like watching Bama in college. Unless you're a fan of them, you want them to just go away. Much like Saban, there isn't much charm in seeing Belichick make another super bowl.


----------

